# [fil de suite] Fan de 2 roues



## Nephou (6 Novembre 2006)

_Mesdames mesdemoiselles messieurs et mademoiseaux, faites défiler à nouveau lasphalte sous vos gommes.

bonne route
_


----------



## tinibook (7 Novembre 2006)

Youhou! Un nouveau fil!   






Y'a plus qu'à mettre du GAZZZZZ!

v


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2006)

ah enfin un fil tout neuf et purifié, paix à son âme 
merci Nephou, vais pouvoir rouler l'esprit tranquille tout à l'heure  

bon alors une tite mise en roues de présentation, juste faire gaffe aux panneaux les potos :rateau:  





et surtout roulez cafqués, çà peut servir des fois bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:rateau: :love: 





bonne nuit et longue vie sans embûche à ce fil 

VVVVVVVVVVVV à tous:love:


----------



## Lila (7 Novembre 2006)

..... me semble d&#233;j&#224; vachement sanglant ce fil d&#233;j&#224; ..... 

..sinon je trouve &#231;a vache d'avoir programm&#233;e une c&#233;r&#233;monie de d&#233;senvoutement alors qu'il manquait le gros de la secte.....Ok c'est mieux la nuit avec Touma&#239; nue scandant les incantation en ondulant son corps de sir&#232;ne luisant sous les rayons p&#226;les et bleut&#233;s d'une lune &#224; l'apog&#233;e de sa mal&#233;fique influence mensuelle....
....Mais la pr&#233;sence des adeptes, nus aussi, et en &#169;ercle, enduits de l'huile de leur derni&#232;re vidange (pour luire comme Touma&#239, psalmodiant les pri&#232;res d'usage au dieu MOT'HARR, aurait certainement achev&#233; de d&#233;raciner le mal qui s'est abattu sur notre confr&#233;rie......

....bon s'il faut on peut recommencer..... 

..dans ton jardin Toum ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ..... ..sinon je trouve ça vache d'avoir programmée une cérémonie de désenvoutement alors qu'il manquait *le gros* de la secte.....bigounet  l'effet string coqué çà déforme un peu
> Ok c'est mieux la nuit avec Toumaï nue scandant les incantation en ondulant son corps de sirène luisant sous les rayons pâles et bleutés d'une lune à l'apogée de sa maléfique influence mensuelle....
> vi les nuits de pleine lune j'enlève ma queue  :love:
> ....Mais la présence des adeptes, nus aussi, et en ©ercle, enduits de l'huile de leur dernière vidange (pour luire comme Toumaï), psalmodiant les prières d'usage au dieu MOT'HARR, aurait certainement achevé de déraciner le mal qui s'est abattu sur notre confrérie......
> ...


trop froid ici,  terrasse trop pitite, vu le poids des adeptes manquerait plus qu'on s'décroche tous ensemble du 4ème étage  alors je propose dans l'sud sur une plage déserte au bord de l'océan
dans 10 ans quoi, déjà qu'ils répondent pas à l'appel d'un kawa au troquet du coin:mouais: 

bon allez j'vais tester l'ambiance pour vous en plus:hein:  j'emmène promener suzy  
tchussssssssssss
Toum:love:


----------



## woulf (7 Novembre 2006)

ah vous revoilà ! 

Merci Nephou d'avoir ouvert ce nouveau thread.


----------



## nicogala (7 Novembre 2006)

Bon, en parlant de gomme... j'ai vu mes marques d'hier soir par terre 
Et j'ai mieux compris le pourquoi de ce long glissement (pourtant en mont&#233;e) : passage pi&#233;ton &#233;videmment  ... je l'ai pas vu du tout hier soir car mes yeux ne fusillaient que la blonde en twingo noire mad ...

Et pour Quesztleacq (chais plus l'&#233;crire :rose j'ai v&#233;rifi&#233;, c'es bien un beau "C&#233;dez le passage" qu'elle avait (j'aurai pens&#233; un Stop) et qu'elle a bien br&#251;l&#233; mad


Touma&#239; : dans le Sud c'est pas l'oc&#233;an, c'est la mer   ... on avait fait une bien belle &#198;S sur une immense plage quasi d&#233;serte en juin...
Y a qu'a refaire une &#198;S Beauduc + 2 roues en juin prochain  ... non ?


----------



## PommeQ (7 Novembre 2006)

Recoucou ... et qu'est qu'il a mon nouvel avatar  :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (7 Novembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ....bon s'il faut on peut recommencer.....



 heuuuuuuu... je sais pas si ça va amuser longtemps Nephou de replanter le thread dans du terreau frais tous les soirs !


----------



## Nephou (7 Novembre 2006)

_en effet&#8230; enfin fermer je peux toujours faire 
_


----------



## Pooley (8 Novembre 2006)

est ce que le traiter (au nom de (MOT'HARR bien sur  ) de sadique serait juste dans ce cas là...je me tâte


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> _en effet enfin fermer je peux toujours faire
> _



..;ah ben non .....il est bien ce tradada..... (les burns et les cascades floodesques y sont au moins confinées)
...bon c'est vrai les rangs sont un peu clairsemés en ce moment.....
...mais il est très bien re né ce fil....
..donc on garde...:love: 

...bon ..pour rester dans le sujet...
..a y est ! c'est lancé auprès de l'assurance....j'espère qu'ils vont jouer honnetement le jeu ..à savoir que ma bécane est réparable vu la côte (4100  officielle), que c'est mon seul sinistre depuis (bien) plus de 36 mois donc que je n'aurai aucun malus ni ne perdrai mon bonus de 0,50...
..reste maintenant à savoir les délais


----------



## ikiki (8 Novembre 2006)

arh,
bon ben rien de cassé sur la radio.
mais une attèle pour un petit mois :mouais:

t'façon la bécanne est pas prête d'être remise sur pied, enfin roue.
tous les deux en convalescence donc 
les retrouvailles pour l'année prochaine à mon avis


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour aux éclopés légers et aux autres  Quelqu'un a mis des petits cailloux pour que notre ZZ top local nous suive ? On a besoin du grand chef pour commencer à fabriquer les grigris


----------



## Patamach (8 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Nephou (8 Novembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Bonjour aux éclopés légers et aux autres  Quelqu'un a mis des petits cailloux pour que notre ZZ top local nous suive ? On a besoin du grand chef pour commencer à fabriquer les grigris



_Jai laissé un gros caillou avec une flèche verte peinte dessus_


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> _Jai laissé un gros caillou avec une flèche verte peinte dessus_



...à mon avis ..il s'est bourré dessus


----------



## woulf (8 Novembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ...à mon avis ..il s'est bourré dessus


 
Bin oui merde ! la peinture  antidérapante, ça existe


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ...à mon avis ..il s'est bourré dessus



Ou alors, vu le poids de la HD, il la pousse avec la roue avant creusant une tranchée façon bulldozer


----------



## mamyblue (8 Novembre 2006)

Avec ce nouveau fil, je vous souhaite à toutes et à tous un nouveau départ. Bonne route sur votre 2 roues et prudence...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Novembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ...à mon avis ..il s'est bourré dessus


Que nenni ..... !!!!!:rateau: ... je viens d'aller passer une semaine chez ma pôv et vieille maman question de laisser décanter un léger conflit conjugal afraid::casse::hosto ... et chez ma pôv man ben y'a pas Internet, y'a pas de téléphone ... c'est tout juste si elle a l'eau, le gaz et l'électricité !!!!!
Aspect positif de la situation : se laver le c... dans une bassine permet de re-découvrir son corps !!!!:rateau:
Bande de nases va !!!!!!!!:love:


----------



## woulf (8 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Que nenni ..... !!!!!:rateau: ... je viens d'aller passer une semaine chez ma pôv et vieille maman question de laisser décanter un léger conflit conjugal afraid::casse::hosto ... et chez ma pôv man ben y'a pas Internet, y'a pas de téléphone ... c'est tout juste si elle a l'eau, le gaz et l'électricité !!!!!
> Aspect positif de la situation : se laver le c... dans une bassine permet de re-découvrir son corps !!!!:rateau:
> Bande de nases va !!!!!!!!:love:


 
En clair, ta femme t'as foutu dehors, alors tu es retourné chez ta mère...

Ca c'est du biker, Madame, grand, fort, viril, toussa...


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> Ca c'est du biker, Madame, grand, fort, viril, toussa...



Et &#224; la dure en plus    


:love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> En clair, ta femme t'as foutu dehors, alors tu es retourné chez ta mère...


Arffff !!!!! Excellent résumé !!!!!
...une semaine sans se faire ch... - un must !!:love:


----------



## quetzalk (8 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> En clair, ta femme t'as foutu dehors, alors tu es retourné chez ta mère...
> 
> Ca c'est du biker, Madame, grand, fort, viril, toussa...



ah merdre j'avais compris l'inverse : je croyais que c'était sa mère qui avait un conflit conjugal ! :love:  :casse:


----------



## woulf (8 Novembre 2006)

te rends tu compte, qu'en parlant ainsi de ta tendre moitié (peu importe qu'elle ait ou non un rouleau à patisserie ou tout autre instrument contondant à la main) tu décrédibilises grandement l'institution du mariage ????

Et que tu risques de faire peur à tous nos jeunes amis ????

Alors que, entre nous, si tu passais un peu moins de temps à chevaucher ta moto, et que tu t'occupes un peu plus de bobonne (tu notes que je ne fais, délibérément, aucune allusion graveleuse à bobonne et chevaucher, ni même à tes gaz, parce que bobonne de gaz...), eh bien, peut-être que ladite bobonne roucoulerait, au lieu de cracher les flammes...

Enfin, le bon côté des choses c'est qu'après les screamin' eagle, tu as le Screamin' drake....


----------



## tinibook (8 Novembre 2006)

Et la cuisine est bonne, hein?


----------



## woulf (8 Novembre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Et la cuisine est bonne, hein?


 
"Y'a rien de mieux que la cuisine de maman."

Famous last words of TheBiglebowski just before being thrown out of his house by his beloved wife...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2006)

the big  : où alors la porter derrière en lui faisant découvrir les joies de la moto sans la gamelle 

le mieux est d'avoir un motard pour compagnon que ce soit à deux motos ou derrière c'est toujours très sensuel:love: 

collés l'un contre l'autre c'est waouhh ou bien roulant côte à côte les regards coquins derrière le casque c'est  :love: :love: à tomber par-terre :casse:  

moi j'dis si vous êtes en panne conjugale avec votre conjoint, mettez vous à la bécane c'est hot hot:love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

oui?

il y aussi ça (je sais, déja postée mais elle me plait beaucoup).







Bonjour à vous tous.

sinon moi ce serait plus:






Bon, ben je prends tous les cylindres à trous, les tondeuses, les diapasons pas finis, les tracteurs teutons et autres crêpes et je vous attends là bas. Vous inquiétez pas, le temps que vous arriviez, j'aurai passé la commande. 

Patron! un demi et préparez les tisanes, ils arrivent.:love:  


GGGGGAAAAZZZZZZZ:love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> le mieux est d'avoir un motard pour compagnon que ce soit à deux motos ou derrière c'est toujours très sensuel:love:
> :love:


 ...excellente idée !!!! Je vais de ce pas passer l'annonce suivante :

"Biker belge romantique, monté full Harley (et bien monté : 250 Kilos à sec !!!) cherche motarde de Dijon pour pimenter ses runs dantesques - physique totalement indifférent mais faut pas exagérer non plus ! 80C ou 90 D bienvenus - réponse par MP siouplait !"

:rateau::love:


----------



## Amok (9 Novembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> je trouve ça vache d'avoir programmée une cérémonie de désenvoutement alors qu'il manquait le gros de la secte.....Ok c'est mieux la nuit avec Toumaï nue scandant les incantation en ondulant son corps de sirène luisant sous les rayons pâles et bleutés d'une lune à l'apogée de sa maléfique influence mensuelle....
> ....Mais la présence des adeptes, nus aussi, et en ©ercle, enduits de l'huile de leur dernière vidange (pour luire comme Toumaï), psalmodiant les prières d'usage au dieu MOT'HARR, aurait certainement achevé de déraciner le mal qui s'est abattu sur notre confrérie......



Ca va les côtes ?! 



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> chez ma pôv man ben y'a pas Internet, y'a pas de téléphone ... c'est tout juste si elle a l'eau, le gaz et l'électricité !!!!!



La Belgique a son charme : deux heures de route depuis Paris et d'un seul coup un autre monde.
Des ruelles sombres, des maisons de terre percées de meurtrières d'où tombent parfois le contenu malodorant d'un pot d'aisance, des chariots tirés par des ânes faméliques, des chiens qui se partagent le corps d'un nouveau né au coin de la rue, juste éclairés par les feux mourants d'un bucher...


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> ...
> Des ruelles sombres, des maisons de terre perc&#233;es de meurtri&#232;res d'o&#249; tombent parfois le contenu malodorant d'un pot d'aisance, des chariots tir&#233;s par des &#226;nes fam&#233;liques, des chiens qui se partagent le corps d'un nouveau n&#233; au coin de la rue, juste &#233;clair&#233;s par les feux mourants d'un bucher...


Dis mon ptit Momok, tu n'exageres pas un peu la ?  on n'est pas si arrieres que ca dans notre beau pays :love: :love: :love:  on est tout aussi civilises qu'en France 

La preuve : on connait le secret pour faire de la bonne biere, et a Liege on sait comment bien faire la fete  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...excellente idée !!!! Je vais de ce pas passer l'annonce suivante :
> 
> "Biker belge romantique, monté full Harley (et bien monté : 250 Kilos à sec !!!)
> et quand t'es plein çà donne quoi
> ...





Amok a dit:


> Ca va les côtes ?!
> 
> lila divague et se soigne très bien je trouve :love:
> 
> ...


:affraid: suis pas prête d'y aller au pays d'la frite moua 
woulf arrête de m'faire flipper steuplait:mouais:  

ps : sinon, pas reçu l'AR de l'aut zoiv depuis plus d'une semaine heureusement que j'lai aussi envoyé en lettre simple, merci woulf pas de réponse pour l'instant, mais bon je ne cris pas encore VVVVVictoire non plus:hein:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> La Belgique a son charme : deux heures de route depuis Paris et d'un seul coup un autre monde.


... les clairs obscurs de nos campagnes flamandes, nos ciels lourds, tumultueux et pourtant si apaisants, nos abbayes et nos monastères en derniers remparts, les flèches de nos clochers hissant les gargouilles par-dessus les nuages, nos canaux qui s'étirent sensuellement entre les terrils, nos montagnes noires de dur labeur, le café qui frémit en attendant un improbable visiteur, les saules qui s'inclinent au pied d'un ruisseau ... et les gens ... surtout les gens !!!!

ps : n'oublions pas la "Leffe" et la trappiste de "Westvleteren" ... faut pas déconner non plus !


----------



## Amok (9 Novembre 2006)

Touma&#239;;4044648 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: suis pas pr&#234;te d'y aller au pays d'la frite moua
> * woulf *arr&#234;te de m'faire flipper steuplait:mouais:



Wolf, tu veux dire ? :mouais:

D'ailleurs je ne vois pas en quoi mes propos sont flippants : la vie rurale de nos voisins Belges a aussi du bon : tu peux boire et manger des aliments simples mais succulents pour trois fois rien. Il suffit de pr&#233;voir dans les sacoches de ton engin motoris&#233; quelques bimbeloteries, des colliers en v&#233;ritable cellulo&#239;d, deux ou trois miroirs de poche pour le troc.
L'important est de ne jamais s'arr&#234;ter en rase campagne ou dans la for&#234;t, r&#232;gne des bandits qui violent les bourses et pillent les femmes (ce n'est pas une inversion : ils font tout de travers, l&#224; bas). Cette pr&#233;caution &#233;tant respect&#233;e, c'est un endroit agr&#233;able pour les promenades motocyclop&#233;diques. Il faut juste penser &#224; emporter quelques jerricans d'essence: l'unique station service du pays, sise au centre de Bruxelles, ne d&#233;livre que du p&#233;trole lampant.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ps : n'oublions pas la "Leffe" et la trappiste de "Westvleteren" ... faut pas déconner non plus !



Et la Sainte Trinité : Le mannequin pisse, Kernic et Panel.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

euh désolée Amok j'ai confondu ta tête de chien avec notre *woulf* québéquois:rose: 
j'ai aussi la tête qui déraille  vi vi je sais que ce n'est pas nouveau:rose: 
Mais c'est pire !j'ai des hallucinations maintenant :mouais: :hosto:


----------



## Amok (9 Novembre 2006)

Le fait d'&#234;tre blonde n'excuse pas tout:



			
				Touma&#239;;4044671 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai confondu *ta t&#234;te de chien* avec notre woulf qu&#233;b&#233;quois



D&#233;j&#224; ce n'est pas une t&#234;te de chien, ensuite me confondre avec un qu&#233;bequois...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2006)

Touma&#239;;4044244 a dit:
			
		

> roulant c&#244;te &#224; c&#244;te les regards coquins derri&#232;re le casque c'est  :love: :love: *&#224; tomber par-terre :casse:*



Ben apparemment, vu l'&#233;pid&#233;mie de gamelles de ces temps ci, y a pas trop besoin de &#231;a ! :sick:


----------



## Amok (9 Novembre 2006)

De toutes façons, les motos c'est comme les vélos : sur la route, ca devrait être interdit. A part si c'est une motarde, mignonne, et en panne sur le bord.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben apparemment, vu l'&#233;pid&#233;mie de gamelles de ces temps ci, y a pas trop besoin de &#231;a ! :sick:



Attention ! Ne pas confondre "tomber parterre", "brouter l'asphalte" voire tester l'efficacit&#233; de la protection des parties molles de son individu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> De toutes façons, les motos c'est comme les vélos : sur la route, ca devrait être interdit. A part si c'est une motarde, mignonne, et en panne sur le bord.



Kilékon !


----------



## Amok (9 Novembre 2006)

Allez, une image pieuse. Comme ca vous allez rester scotchés dessus toute la journée et vous n'irez pas poster ailleurs.

petits, petits, petits....






Ca c'est de la bécane, pas comme vos merdasses japonaises !






Triumph MecaTwin TBird Sport​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Allez, une image pieuse. Comme ca vous allez rester scotchés dessus toute la journée et vous n'irez pas poster ailleurs.
> 
> petits, petits, petits....
> 
> ...



manque la selle 
j'risque pas d'rester scotchée toute la sainte journée


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


>




Là nous ne sommes plus dans la bécane mais dans l'équidé ! Il faut, pour la conduire, être un motard de 100 kg minimum tout en muscles et mesurant un bon double décimètre ​


----------



## Amok (9 Novembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> L&#224; nous ne sommes plus dans la b&#233;cane mais dans l'&#233;quid&#233; ! Il faut, pour la conduire, &#234;tre un motard de 100 kg minimum tout en muscles et mesurant un bon double d&#233;cim&#232;tre



Dans le genre moto pour les longs bras... :afraid: 






La fiche.


----------



## tinibook (9 Novembre 2006)

Et pour ceux ou celles  qui veulent s'envoyer en l'air y'a toujours &#231;a!

Un autre article ici sur la Y2K...


----------



## woulf (9 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Le fait d'être blonde n'excuse pas tout:
> 
> 
> 
> Déjà ce n'est pas une tête de chien, ensuite me confondre avec un québequois...


 
Eh oh ! d'adoption hein le QuébéCois 

Ton bon goût pour la mécanique teutonne te sauve, Votre Altesse !


----------



## Lila (9 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> Ton bon goût pour la mécanique teutonne te sauve, Votre Altesse !



....c'est moi qui le conseille....  

...sinon vous auriez eu droit à ça...

    ahaie :rateau: :hosto: me fais pas riree , j'ai les côtes gercées !


----------



## quetzalk (9 Novembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Là nous ne sommes plus dans la bécane mais dans l'équidé ! Il faut, pour la conduire, être un motard de 100 kg minimum tout en muscles et mesurant un bon double décimètre



ben écoute figure-toi que pas tant que ça, à ce qu'il paraît... d'après les essais la R-12 (pas celle-là, hein), disons donc la R-1200-R est tout ce qu'il y a de plus maniable et accessible... en tous cas ça fait drôlement envie, même du haut de mes 73 kg200...  :love: (mais avec une selle, d'accord avec Moutaï)


----------



## jpmiss (9 Novembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> m&#234;me du haut de mes 73 kg200...  :love:


Tiens t'as fait un r&#233;gime? 

:rateau:


----------



## woulf (9 Novembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> ben écoute figure-toi que pas tant que ça, à ce qu'il paraît... d'après les essais la R-12 (pas celle-là, hein), disons donc la R-1200-R est tout ce qu'il y a de plus maniable et accessible... en tous cas ça fait drôlement envie, même du haut de mes 73 kg200...  :love: (mais avec une selle, d'accord avec Moutaï)



Commence par maitriser ta mobylette avant d'envisager une vraie moto d'homme


----------



## Amok (9 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> Ton bon go&#251;t pour la m&#233;canique te sauve, Votre Altesse !



Je trouve la Triumph particuli&#232;rement classe... 

Sinon, pour les oreilles, il y a ca (moteur Triumph toujours).

S&#233;quence nostalgie : l'&#233;poque o&#249; les motards avaient la classe !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> Eh oh ! d'adoption hein le QuébéCois
> 
> Ton bon goût pour la mécanique teutonne te sauve, Votre Altesse !



bon gout CA!!!

A moi, on m'assasine, des pétrolettes au rang de déesses, et pourquoi pas en hareng saur plutot? ou en cabillaud à la rigueur... mais alors vraiment à la rigueur.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Sinon, pour les oreilles, il y a ca (moteur Triumph toujours).



Agréable ronron


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Et pour ceux ou celles  qui veulent s'envoyer en l'air y'a toujours &#231;a!
> 
> Un autre article ici sur la Y2K...



chouette une toto pour moi     je cite : "Une authentique machine &#224; adr&#233;naline qui vous fait p&#233;ter toutes les durites du cerveau."  :love: :love: 

ay&#233; je revends suzy, &#231;&#224; va l'faire le moteur d'h&#233;lico l&#224; dessous, j'la commande en noire av&#233; la combi de catwoman  :love: 

h&#233; les gars, j'vais &#234;tre pire qu'avant :bebe: :casse: z'&#234;tes r&#226;vis hein 
sinon apr&#232;s le ban 


n'emp&#234;che que suzy a un bruit bien plus rauque que le ronron de sa copine triumph, d'ailleurs c'est ma jap qui ouvre la route maintenant


----------



## Lila (9 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> chouette une toto pour moi     je cite : "Une authentique machine à adrénaline qui vous fait péter toutes les durites du *cerveau*."  :love: :love:




.... ben non .....tu peux pas  :rateau: 

    ahaie :rateau: :hosto: me fais pas riree , j'ai les côtes gercées !

:love:


----------



## Amok (9 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ca c'est de la b&#233;cane, pas comme vos merdasses japonaises !






ZRXolivier a dit:


> bon gout CA!!!
> 
> A moi, on m'assasine, des p&#233;trolettes au rang de d&#233;esses, et pourquoi pas en hareng saur plutot? ou en cabillaud &#224; la rigueur... mais alors vraiment &#224; la rigueur.



Les Kawas, quand j'avais 10 ans c'&#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; has-been : nous jetions des cailloux sur celles qui passaient devant nos fen&#234;tres. Il y avait d'un c&#244;t&#233; les hommes, avec des Norton, des BMW, des Triumph, des Harley, jamais seuls sur la selle et de l'autre les verts qui pleuraient sous leurs casques et se faisaient refuser &#224; l'entr&#233;e des boites. Avoir une japonaise, c'&#233;tait comme te pointer seul en baskets ou &#234;tre comptable, banquier, huissier: le genre de truc qui te paye le cong&#233;lo mais fait que ta nana pense &#224; Indianna Jones pendant les galipettes et pr&#233;f&#232;re donc &#233;viter la missionnaire, pr&#233;f&#233;rant mater la frise de la t&#234;te de lit.
Ah, le son d'une Norton ou d'une BM, avec au guidon un fier chevalier au casque de cuir et aux lunettes d'aviateurs, foulard artistiquement nou&#233; au cou !


----------



## Amok (9 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> d'ailleurs c'est ma jap qui ouvre la route maintenant



Là tu touches un point sensible : c'est vrai qu'une nana arquée sur une bécane, c'est pas mal vu de dos... Rien à voir avec la puissance de son moteur !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> Commence par maitriser ta mobylette avant d'envisager une vraie moto d'homme



Tu veux dire celle qui te fait ressembler, au niveau du vol libre, moins &#224; un pingouin de Smash the pinguin qu'&#224; un aigle royal ?


----------



## woulf (9 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Les Kawas, quand j'avais 10 ans c'était déjà has-been : nous jetions des cailloux sur celles qui passaient devant nos fenêtres. Il y avait d'un côté les hommes, avec des Norton, des BMW, des Triumph, des Harley, jamais seuls sur la selle et de l'autre les verts qui pleuraient sous leurs casques et se faisaient refuser à l'entrée des boites. Avoir une japonaise, c'était comme te pointer seul en baskets ou être comptable, banquier, huissier: le genre de truc qui te paye le congélo mais fait que ta nana pense à Indianna Jones pendant les galipettes et préfère donc éviter la missionnaire, préférant mater la frise de la tête de lit.
> Ah, le son d'une Norton ou d'une BM, avec au guidon un fier chevalier au casque de cuir et aux lunettes d'aviateurs, foulard artistiquement noué au cou !




Une pensée émue pour tous les comptables qui roulent en kawa et portent des baskets...


----------



## Amok (9 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> Une pensée émue pour tous les comptables qui roulent en kawa et portent des baskets...



D'un autre côté, si tu cherches, faut pas pleurer de trouver non plus ! 

Franchement, je vous pose la question ! Comptable, sur une Kawa et en baskets...
Pourquoi pas en charentaises dans une Citroën GS club ?!


----------



## woulf (9 Novembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu veux dire celle qui te fait ressembler, au niveau du vol libre, moins à un pingouin de Smash the pinguin qu'à un aigle royal ?



Tes - évidentes - accointances avec l'homme en vert (à la tête de chou), laissent immanquablement dubitatif quant à l'objectivité de ta remarque...

Objection rejetée, donc.

Et pi ton aigle royal, sur un poumon vert tout rouille. il ressemble plus à un canari qu'à un sublime rapace qui roulerait, par exemple, en Guzzi (si tant est que certaines personnes aient déjà vu une Guzzi rouler  )


----------



## woulf (9 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> D'un autre côté, si tu cherches, faut pas pleurer de trouver non plus !
> 
> Franchement, je vous pose la question ! Comptable, sur une Kawa et en baskets...
> Pourquoi pas en charentaises dans une Citroën GS club ?!



Puisqu'on parle de la voiture de ZRXOlivier... il faut avouer que la peinture orange est très disco revival...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> .... ben non .....tu peux pas  :rateau:
> 
> ahaie :rateau: :hosto: me fais pas riree , j'ai les côtes gercées !
> 
> :love:


sissi y m'en reste encore un tit peu 
arrête de dire aï tu me biiiiiip  à chaque fois:rateau: pour tes tites côtes fragiles ensaucissonne toi :hein: tu respireras plus très bien mais spa grâve tu pourras écrire sans me sonner à chaque fois :love: 


Amok a dit:


> Là tu touches un point sensible : c'est vrai qu'une nana arquée sur une bécane, c'est pas mal vu de dos... Rien à voir avec la puissance de son moteur !


pis maintenant que j'déhanche et qu'la suzy s'dandine du popotin :love: 
j'parle même pô du string qui dépasse quand j'm'allonge lascivement sur son réservoir à cause du  vent bien entendu, j'ai faillit perdre la triumph comme çà l'avait râté la sortie à force de regarder mon train arrière.....:mouais:   

:love:


----------



## Amok (9 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> Puisqu'on parle de la voiture de ZRXOlivier... il faut avouer que la peinture orange est tr&#232;s disco revival...



D'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai compris en lisant de loin vos messages, lorsque je tournais comme un aigle au dessus du fil, pr&#234;t &#224; fondre sur un nioub pour assouvir ma soif de bans quotidien, c'est le seul &#224; rouler avec une b&#233;cane aussi vilaine ?



			
				Touma&#239;;4045237 a dit:
			
		

> maintenant que j'd&#233;hanche et qu'la suzy s'dandine du popotin
> j'parle m&#234;me p&#244; du string qui d&#233;passe quand j'm'allonge lascivement sur son r&#233;servoir &#224; cause du vent bien entendu, j'ai faillit perdre la triumph comme &#231;&#224; l'avait r&#226;t&#233; la sortie &#224; force de regarder mon train arri&#232;re.....



Le genre &#224; faire lever les barri&#232;res des passages &#224; niveau en un garde &#224; vous ferroviaire, quoi. 
J'aime bien les motardes comme ca, surtout en panne. Les sens giratoires tournent &#224; l'envers, les d&#233;partementales ressemblent &#224; des nationales et je r&#234;ve, dans une vie future, d'&#234;tre r&#233;incarn&#233; en selle.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2006)

Touma&#239;;4045237 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai faillit perdre la triumph comme &#231;&#224; l'avait r&#226;t&#233; la sortie &#224; force de regarder mon train arri&#232;re.....:mouais:
> 
> :love:



Tant que ce n'est pas *le* Triumph, que tu perds, tout le monde devrait  trouver la sortie


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, si tu cherches, faut pas pleurer de trouver non plus !
> 
> Franchement, je vous pose la question ! Comptable, sur une Kawa et en baskets...
> Pourquoi pas en charentaises dans une Citro&#235;n GS club ?!



Ah nan, les comptables, c'est soit GS, soit BM, mais tu les fera pas sortir du flat, touine ou fourre, mais flat, comme leur courbe de puissance, d'ailleurs : 3 ch &#224; 2500 tr, 5 ch &#224; 9000 tr 



woulf a dit:


> Tes - &#233;videntes - accointances avec l'homme en vert (&#224; la t&#234;te de chou), laissent immanquablement dubitatif quant &#224; l'objectivit&#233; de ta remarque...
> 
> Objection rejet&#233;e, donc.
> 
> Et pi ton aigle royal, sur un poumon vert tout rouille. il ressemble plus &#224; un canari qu'&#224; un sublime rapace qui roulerait, par exemple, en Guzzi (si tant est que certaines personnes aient d&#233;j&#224; vu une Guzzi rouler  )



Ben d&#233;j&#224;, les Guzzi, t'es pas oblig&#233; de fixer des roulettes d'armoire sous les culasses, hein ! Remarque, c'est pratique, &#231;a se voit moins que les stabilo sur la roue arri&#232;re, hein !


----------



## woulf (9 Novembre 2006)

Ca y est ! On a réveillé Papy mouzo !

Dis papy, tu as encore oublié tes gouttes...

Feue ma RT restera - avec ma Ducati mostro - le symbole de ce que doit être la moto.
Peut etre que ça fait un bruit de moulin à café, je le concède, mais y a pas plus efficace...

Et ça ton vieil étron vert ne s'en approchera JAMAIS, je dis bien JAMAIIIIIS... 


Sinon, pour répondre à SAS l'Amok; OUI ZRX est le seul à rouler sur un truc vert pas beau... quoique, maintenant que j'y pense, on a un modo marseillais qui revendique de parvenir à se faire peur au guidon d'un custom kawasaki (je sais, c'est incongru comme association).

Et Pascal77 aujourd'hui, il a refourgué sa GS pour une 405, comme ça il se prend pour Taxi dans son 77 à lui...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> J'aime bien les motardes comme ca, surtout en panne. Les sens giratoires tournent à l'envers, les départementales ressemblent à des nationales et je rêve, dans une vie future, d'être réincarné en selle.



ah non  pas de panne :mouais:  le fil commençait si bien:hein: 

sinon je comprends parfaitement tes rêves, ma selle vient d'être refaite en gélatine et j'avoue que l'effet est ...


----------



## woulf (9 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> pis maintenant que j'déhanche et qu'la suzy s'dandine du popotin :love:
> j'parle même pô du string qui dépasse quand j'm'allonge lascivement sur son réservoir à cause du  vent bien entendu, j'ai faillit perdre la triumph comme çà l'avait râté la sortie à force de regarder mon train arrière.....:mouais:
> 
> :love:



Le plus marrant, ça reste quand même l'air ahuri de Toumaï après... Genre: bin... vous regardez quoi, les garçons ?


----------



## woulf (9 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> sinon je comprends parfaitement tes rêves, ma selle vient d'être refaite en gélatine et j'avoue que l'effet est ...




On ne dit pas selle refait en gélatine, on dit je me suis fait remonter les fesses à coup de silicone


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> Et ça ton vieil étron vert ne s'en approchera JAMAIS, je dis bien JAMAIIIIIS...



Oh si, si j'arrive à serrer assez fort les freins, je dois pouvoir y arriver ... A rouler aussi lentement, j'ai quelques années de trial derrière moi, tu sais, je suis entrainé à faire du sur-place !


----------



## Amok (9 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> sinon je comprends parfaitement tes rêves, ma selle vient d'être refaite en gélatine et j'avoue que l'effet est ...



Oui, même d'ici, rien qu'à imaginer, l'effet est   , c'est dire. 

Bon, quelqu'un habite du côté de chez ZeBig ? A mon avis, là, entre la description plus haut et la gélatine, je pense qu'il s'est affalé le nez sur le clavier, victime d'un vertige...


----------



## woulf (9 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh si, si j'arrive à serrer assez fort les freins, je dois pouvoir y arriver ... A rouler aussi lentement, j'ai quelques années de trial derrière moi, tu sais, je suis entrainé à faire du sur-place !



Si j'étais pas si loin, si t'étais pas si vieux... Enfin bon, les coups de déambulateur, ça peut faire mal...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> Tes - &#233;videntes - accointances avec l'homme en vert (&#224; la t&#234;te de chou), laissent immanquablement dubitatif quant &#224; l'objectivit&#233; de ta remarque...



Alors je pr&#233;cise : avec une kawa non seulement tu voles mais en plus le constructeur, qui pense &#224; l'environnement, a d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;vu la pulv&#233;risation fa&#231;on puzzle de la machine, la rouille ayant d&#233;j&#224; fait son effet, c'est le deuxi&#232;me effet kool kawa  Alors qu'as-tu &#224; r&#233;pondre &#224; &#231;a ? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> Si j'&#233;tais pas si loin, si t'&#233;tais pas si vieux... Enfin bon, les coups de d&#233;ambulateur, &#231;a peut faire mal...



T'inqui&#232;tes, j'ai fais une balade en T500 la semaine pass&#233;e, sur les petites routes du Multien. Dans le groupe, il y avait un guignol en GSX-R, il &#224; pas vu le jour le pauvre, malgr&#233; ses trois fois plus de chevaux que moi. J'ai pas fait que du trial, j'ai aussi quelques saisons de promosport vitesse et endurance, dont une de coupe Kawa, &#231;'est comme le v&#233;lo, &#231;a s'oublie pas !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> Le plus marrant, ça reste quand même l'air ahuri de Toumaï après... Genre: bin... vous regardez quoi, les garçons ?


 
c'est vrai çà d'abord, moi j'regarde la route, les bagnoles qui font n'importe nawak, j'warning, je gazz (enfin suzy hein ), j'appel de phare, histoire de dire hého attention j'arrive! au péril de ma vie:hein:  et tout çà pour m'retrouver larguée seule sur la route:mouais: 



woulf a dit:


> On ne dit pas selle refait en gélatine, on dit je me suis fait remonter les fesses à coup de silicone


y parait que c'est du gel pour les escarres qu'on met pour les tits vieux à l'hosto :love: 
des fesses en silicones bin là on verrait même plus l'string:mouais: mouahaha j'imagine l'emboutissement arrière genre splashhhhhhhh   



Amok a dit:


> Oui, même d'ici, rien qu'à imaginer, l'effet est   , c'est dire.
> 
> Bon, quelqu'un habite du côté de chez ZeBig ? A mon avis, là, entre la description plus haut et la gélatine, je pense qu'il s'est affalé le nez sur le clavier, victime d'un vertige...


nan nan the big roule en string cuir kéké lui  l'est habitué maintenant


----------



## quetzalk (9 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tiens t'as fait un régime?
> :rateau:



Haut Niçois qui mal y panse...  
J'ai déjà perdu 50 g sur les excédents de la couvade, c'est mal de se moquer  .



woulf a dit:


> Commence par maitriser ta mobylette avant d'envisager une vraie moto d'homme



"un chien vivant a plus d'avenir qu'un lion mort" (©JBT)  



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Agréable ronron



bouarf, laisse les critiquer le reste, je garde pour moi le ronronnage de ma W... l'est pas verte et elle fait pas un bruit de machine à en découdre, mais moi j'dis, ça suffit amplement


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, quelqu'un habite du côté de chez ZeBig ? A mon avis, là, entre la description plus haut et la gélatine, je pense qu'il s'est affalé le nez sur le clavier, victime d'un vertige...


Non ... suis là !!!!! ... pris d'une certaine exaltation (pour ne pas dire une exaltation certaine), j'ai vu mon bureau en chêne massif se soulever comme s'il lévitait mû par une force indiscible autant qu'irraisonnée ... le temps que je rassemble mes esprits et tout était par terre...
résultats : un bureau renversé, un mac fêlé, un clavier décomposé, un bichon effrayé et ahuri, et ... une braguette explosée... merci à toutes et tous, vraiment ! Merci !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

et à part çà la HD va bien elle au moins


----------



## woulf (9 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Non ... suis là !!!!! ... pris d'une certaine exaltation (pour ne pas dire une exaltation certaine), j'ai vu mon bureau en chêne massif se soulever comme s'il lévitait mû par une force indiscible autant qu'irraisonnée ... le temps que je rassemble mes esprits et tout était par terre...
> résultats : un bureau renversé, un mac fêlé, un clavier décomposé, un bichon effrayé et ahuri, et ... une braguette explosée... merci à toutes et tous, vraiment ! Merci !!!!!!



Et voilà comment Zebig vient de gagner une semaine supplémentaire chez sa mère...


----------



## PommeQ (9 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Avoir une japonaise, c'&#233;tait comme te pointer seul en baskets ou &#234;tre comptable, *banquier*, huissier: le genre de truc qui te paye le cong&#233;lo mais fait que ta nana pense &#224; Indianna Jones pendant les galipettes et pr&#233;f&#232;re donc &#233;viter la missionnaire, pr&#233;f&#233;rant mater la frise de la t&#234;te de lit.



Mouais :hein:  ... faut pas d&#233;conner non plus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> et à part çà la HD va bien elle au moins


Mwouais ... Quand j'ai acheté ma Harley, le but premier était de faire quelques balades dominicales avec mon fils et mon frère - pour ça elle "était" parfaite !
Le problème, c'est que jamais je n'aurais pensé devenir véritablement accroc à la moto et en avoir un usage quasi journalier (j'utilise ma mob pour certains déplacements professionnels aussi !) - et là, malheureusement elle montre ses limites : lourde, peu maniable à l'arrêt, pas très coupleuse même en 1200, pas "joueuse" du tout dans les embouteillages et surtout, un freinage en dessous de tout si on n'arrive pas à doser au millipoil le frein arrière et le frein avant...
En plus, et sur autoroute, la position "custom" t'en fiche plein la gueule dès que tu frôles le 120 et t'abandonnes très vite toute velléité de maintenir cette vitesse pendant 20 kms !!!!!
Mais tout ça, je le savais !!!!!!
C'est fun quand on fait 100 ou 200 bornes le week-end avec des potes, mais ça devient un tantinet lourd pour un usage quotidien...
J'avoue que je commence à douter ...
Une BM ça fait peut être moins "rebelle à franges", mais purée quelles machines à rouler !!!!!


----------



## woulf (9 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Une BM ça fait peut être moins "rebelle à franges", mais purée quelles machines à rouler !!!!!



eh oui... 

Finalement, ça te fait du bien de passer voir ta maman de temps en temps, un peu de plomb dans la tête et deux trois coups de balais sur les reins...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> Et voil&#224; comment Zebig vient de gagner une semaine suppl&#233;mentaire chez sa m&#232;re...



mais non voyons quand il &#233;tale tout plein de tits bonhommes rouges partout c'est qu'il va bien notre bigounet  c'est la moutarde  qui lui monte au nez   l'effet dijon quoi  l'est revigor&#233; &#224; bloc l&#224; 
sinon il peinturlure son tableau en bleu:hein:
:love:

edit : bigounette tu comprends pourquoi j'ai chang&#233; 3 fois de br&#234;le et laiss&#233; tomber le custom hein, parce que moi la voltige sur l'autobeurk c'est :affraid: et j'parle m&#234;me pas du poids sur l'avant 
va essayer b&#233;h&#232;me alors


----------



## nicogala (9 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> D&#233;j&#224; ce n'est pas une t&#234;te de chien.



C'est vrai, on oublie souvent que le cochon porte aussi canines... 

Mais bon... comme je vois que tu viens de d&#233;couvrir tes molaires M&#233;catwin, on va &#234;tre aimable 

D'ailleur Zebig t'en pense quoi des M&#233;catwins si jamais tu devais remplacer l'HD ?


(je ne remercie pas woulf   fayot ! Pis d'ailleur on est 3 donc les plus repr&#233;sent&#233;s ici )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Novembre 2006)

nicogala a dit:


> D'ailleur Zebig t'en pense quoi des Mécatwins si jamais tu devais remplacer l'HD ?


 ... superbes engins !!!!!!!!!!
Pour l'instant, je suis occupé à lorgner du côté des Thruxton ... mais faut que j'essaie parce que j'ai des doutes sur le confort de la position de conduite (surtout à mon âge !):rateau:


----------



## Pooley (9 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> pas très coupleuse même en 1200



on t'avait prévenu   faut pas t'plaindre maint'nant.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> un freinage en dessous de tout si on n'arrive pas à doser au millipoil le frein arrière et le frein avant...



c'est une HD Zebig, y a des détails du genre qui meritent même pas d'être évoqués   



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En plus, et sur autoroute, la position "custom" t'en fiche plein la gueule



>>>Night Rod  



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Une BM ça fait peut être moins "rebelle à franges", mais purée quelles machines à rouler !!!!!



nan dites moi qu eje rêve...Zebigue naaaaaaaan   :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Une BM ça fait peut être moins "rebelle à franges", mais purée quelles machines à rouler !!!!!



Tu sais que tu vas faire des envieux


----------



## doudou83 (9 Novembre 2006)

Hello tous !! j'avais post&#233; ce petit film dans une autre rubrique mais je pense qu'il colle mieux ici enfin je l'esp&#232;re ...
http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid=-3563784723686953251


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Les Kawas, quand j'avais 10 ans c'était déjà has-been : nous jetions des cailloux sur celles qui passaient devant nos fenêtres. Il y avait d'un côté les hommes, avec des Norton, des BMW, des Triumph, des Harley, jamais seuls sur la selle et de l'autre les verts qui pleuraient sous leurs casques et se faisaient refuser à l'entrée des boites. Avoir une japonaise, c'était comme te pointer seul en baskets ou être comptable, banquier, huissier: le genre de truc qui te paye le congélo mais fait que ta nana pense à Indianna Jones pendant les galipettes et préfère donc éviter la missionnaire, préférant mater la frise de la tête de lit.
> Ah, le son d'une Norton ou d'une BM, avec au guidon un fier chevalier au casque de cuir et aux lunettes d'aviateurs, foulard artistiquement noué au cou !




oui, oui, et la marmotte emballait les tablettes de chocolat...

A cette époque, il n'y avait pas de gros cubes japonais, il y avait des friteuses. Puis, Miss 4 pattes arriva avec sa fiabilité, ses qualités dynamiques, puis le Z900...

arrêtes, on se fait mal :rose: 

Nan, je blague, j'aime toutes les motos. pendant ma période de sevrage (déja une blonde), j'empruntais même les mob des gamins du club de tennis pour aller faire un tour...:rose:  oui, je sais, je suis foutu:rose:  perdu:rose:  accro comme je le suis, on peut plus rien pour moi.  Mais je m'en fous, j'aime ça  

un cadre, 2 roues, un moulbif qui envoie et PAF 

et pi d'abord, je m'en fous, je vous aime quand même.:love:


----------



## woulf (9 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> un cadre, 2 roues, un moulbif qui envoie et PAF



J'essaie de m'imaginer un mec en costard cravate, avec ses 2 roues dans les mains et un moulin à café, face à un fonctionnaire de la Police de l'Air et des Frontières...

Effectivement, on se rapproche d'une kawasaki...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> J'essaie de m'imaginer un mec en costard cravate, avec ses 2 roues dans les mains et un moulin &#224; caf&#233;, face &#224; un fonctionnaire de la Police de l'Air et des Fronti&#232;res...
> 
> Effectivement, on se rapproche d'une kawasaki...



ooooohhhh piting, tu sais que tu vas les bouffer tes gosses de caribou toi  

faut que je poste un autoportrait en costard cravatte sur ma belle ZRX, tu verras. Pis toi avec ton skidoo, comment &#231;a se passe... faux fr&#232;re:love: 


tidjiou, comment je vas me l'essorer le gar&#231;on avec sa teutonne ou sa harpe, zallez voere. crevindiou:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> Hello tous !! j'avais posté ce petit film dans une autre rubrique mais je pense qu'il colle mieux ici enfin je l'espère ...
> http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid=-3563784723686953251



:sick: :affraid: faillit vomir là effet de levage, vagues toussa  et pourquoi sa bécane se lève à chaque fois qu'il monte un rapport lui 


sinon z'avez vu çà : http://www.caramotards.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=136&st=0

regardez la vidéo j'en avais la chair de poulette tant de motos waouh c'est beau:love: 
me demande si je vais y aller déguisée en tite mère noel:love: mettrais des boules multicolores à ma susy:love: 
vous y allez vous? en tous cas y'a intérêt à faire gaffe en roulant en meute comme çà:hein: 
sinon c'est quoi la 1ère chanson, j'trouve pas et j'aime bien


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

fait pas bon être absent ici.

Vous m'avez tous grillé de chez grillé 

Miss ZRX, rentres en chauffe, va y avoir baston dans les virolos. 


nan,    

pour un fil renaissant, c'est un  beau fil renaissant. Je remercie l'ancêtre d'être venu jouer avec nous 

  bonsoir à tous et merci.:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Vous m'avez tous grillé de chez grillé



Cela dit, le fait qu'il faille s'y mettre à plusieurs est sûrement un signe  



ZRXolivier a dit:


> Miss ZRX, rentres en chauffe, va y avoir baston dans les virolos.
> nan, :zen  zen:



Pour les "virolos" la cérémonie d'exorcisme a eu lieu donc Miss ZRX est désenvoutée


----------



## Miss Hulk (9 Novembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> Hello tous !! j'avais posté ce petit film dans une autre rubrique mais je pense qu'il colle mieux ici enfin je l'espère ...
> http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid=-3563784723686953251


 
C'est beau de s'impliquer a fond dans un programme de don d'organes.


:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

bon tchernobyl çà va bien maintenant! 
pas besoin de hulk ici on a déjà nettoyé:hein: :mouais:


----------



## quetzalk (10 Novembre 2006)

Miss Hulk a dit:


> C'est beau de s'impliquer a fond dans un programme de don d'organes.  :rateau:



ouais enfin ils pourraient faire un effort, le comp&#233;titeur-faire valoir du h&#233;ros, celui en honda rouge, il prot&#232;ge mal la marchandise avec ses tongs et son t-shirt :hein: les receveurs c'est pas des poubelles non plus  !

[edit] et puis elle tire un peu court la Yam non  ?


----------



## doudou83 (10 Novembre 2006)

> sinon z'avez vu &#231;&#224; : http://www.caramotards.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=136&st=0
> 
> regardez la vid&#233;o j'en avais la chair de poulette tant de motos waouh c'est beau:love:
> me demande si je vais y aller d&#233;guis&#233;e en tite m&#232;re noel:love: mettrais des boules multicolores &#224; ma susy:love:
> ...



En r&#233;ponse &#224; Touma&#239; :

Vid&#233;o extra et la bande son tip top !! je suis comme toi pour la 1ere song je donne ma langue au chat . Ces rassemblements me font penser &#224; ceux de Bastille dans les ann&#233;es 70 et ceux du vendredi soir dans les halles de Rungis ou un circuit sauvage &#233;tait "organis&#233;"sans aucune s&#233;curit&#233; !:mouais: Mais quelle ambiance !! ah ma jeunesse.....:love:


----------



## Amok (10 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> A cette époque, il n'y avait pas de gros cubes japonais, il y avait des friteuses. Puis, Miss 4 pattes arriva avec sa fiabilité, ses qualités dynamiques, puis le Z900...
> 
> arrêtes, on se fait mal :rose:



Ca me fait penser à la première bécane de mon père, quand tu parles "d'époque" ! 






Une Terrot 750 qu'il avait achetée d'occase, avec le Side pour balader ma mère (je les imagine bien, tiens ! ). Je pense que c'est une qui est sortie quelques années après celle de la photo, mais elle était -dans mes souvenirs- assez semblable visuellement, avec la selle sur ressorts ! Lorsque j'étais gamin, je l'ai vue plusieurs fois, en train de pourrir dans une remise. Puis elle a disparue, je crois que mon vieux l'a filée à un type qui voulait récupérer le moteur. J'ai le souvenir d'un truc énorme et biscornu, très impressionnant pour un gamin ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ca me fait penser à la première bécane de mon père, quand tu parles "d'époque" !
> 
> 
> Une Terrot 750 qu'il avait achetée d'occase, avec le Side pour balader ma mère (je les imagine bien, tiens ! ). Je pense que c'est une qui est sortie quelques années après celle de la photo, mais elle était -dans mes souvenirs- assez semblable visuellement, avec la selle sur ressorts ! Lorsque j'étais gamin, je l'ai vue plusieurs fois, en train de pourrir dans une remise. Puis elle a disparue, je crois que mon vieux l'a filée à un type qui voulait récupérer le moteur. J'ai le souvenir d'un truc énorme et biscornu, très impressionnant pour un gamin ! :love:




wouah! c'est du beau, du grandiose.

moi, ça a été le film la grande évasion avec Mc Queen, quand il saute par dessus le gillage avec sa ....? Hum, hein, oui vous là bas dans le fond?














sa ............ triumph.

déjà que dans la famille on était bien atteint, je crois que ça a été le déclic. J'ai pas de photo de ma première 4 pattes, mais c'était plus une "rat bike" qu'un bijou, mais qu'est ce que je me suis amusé avec (les connaisseurs remplaceront "me suis amusé avec" par autre chose). J'avais pas de sous, mais c'était mon truc à moi.:love: 

Aujourd'hui j'ai vu un truc pour les amoureux des cylindres à trous: 500 RDLC :love: désolé pas d'APN. :love:

NB: j'ai zappé la photo, ne serais plus un nioube?


----------



## Amok (10 Novembre 2006)

En fait, il est vachement calme ce fil. Vu de loin je le voyais plus actif !


----------



## Pooley (10 Novembre 2006)

roh l'aut' eh


----------



## woulf (10 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> En fait, il est vachement calme ce fil. Vu de loin je le voyais plus actif !



Ca bronche plus depuis que Son Altesse est en inspection... tu penses !


----------



## tinibook (11 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> En fait, il est vachement calme ce fil. Vu de loin je le voyais plus actif !



Bah! Tu sais ce que l'on dit; la musique adoucit les moeurs... Ici, un bel exemple d'une symphonie en deux temps pour V4 de 500cm3 _adagio ma non troppo_ par Yamaha.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> En fait, il est vachement calme ce fil. Vu de loin je le voyais plus actif !




ben tu sais, contrairement aux escargots, le genre moutard sort moins à la mauvaise saison, et ceux qui sortent sont moins volubiles: goutte au nez, cerne... toussa toussa. 

Et toi mon général, t'as quoi ou t'as eu quoi comme pétrolette ?


----------



## Amok (11 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ben tu sais, contrairement aux escargots, le genre moutard sort moins à la mauvaise saison, et ceux qui sortent sont moins volubiles: goutte au nez, cerne... toussa toussa.
> 
> Et toi mon général, t'as quoi ou t'as eu quoi comme pétrolette ?



Bah justement, pas grand chose, même si je suis sensible à l'aspect esthétique de certaines machines (du genre de celles postées avant, comme les Triumph). Gamin, j'ai eu à peu près tout ce que la production francaise de mobylette a produit  et une 125 Honda (ca va, ca va !) que je conduisais un peu dans l'illégalité :rose:. Et puis, avec mon vieux nous déconnions dans la campagne assez régulièrement...
Mais depuis, la vie, les lois (la réforme du permis est passée avant que j'ai le mien : preuve que je ne suis pas si vieux que ca vu que j'ai passé mon permis dès que possible ! , la flemme aussi, le coût de repasser le permis moto et le budget que représente le fait d'avoir une caisse + une bécane, se lever pour aller aux leçons, le fait que j'aime les deux roues un peu plus chères que la moyenne, tout ca... Donc le calme plat de ce côté là.
mais bon, j'ai une voiture normale : ca ne m'empêche pas d'apprécier celles qui sont hors budget ! C'est un peu pareil pour les bécanes. Par contre, j'avoue être assez peu sensible aux modèles "conventionnels".


----------



## nicogala (11 Novembre 2006)

A propos de symphonie, j'en ai trouv&#233; des vid&#233;os de symphonies de twins le soir au fond des bois... et pis l&#224; aussi ; &#231;a leur donne une image fun de loisir outdoor vous trouvez pas ? 

En tout cas Lila : pour le montant des r&#233;parations de ta bousHonda, tu peux te le payer le Ranger pour aller faire le [vB ver*bot*] au bourbier de Pichauris...

Et puis aussi j'ai trouv&#233; la fameuse s&#233;quence des citrouilles (c'est de saison) 

Et un mec qui ma&#238;trise !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2006)

nicogala a dit:


> Et un mec qui maîtrise !!



Note, c'est con d'atteler une bécane pour rouler comme ça !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2006)

hihi ....

http://www.koreus.com/media/pub-toyota-chat-noir.html


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2006)

héééé t'es content en plus  chat noir, manque de chance, euh c'est tout là:hein: t'as pas autre chose pour pas repolluer ce fil tout vierge:mouais: 

j'ai sortit susy aujourd'hui pas très longtemps car au bout de 20 bornes, j'avais la goutte au nez et les nyeux qui pleuraient même visière fermée comment çà se fait alors là je comprends rien du tout, faut-il me cagouler 

sinon, suis allée essayer des gants hiver mais j'étais paumée quant au choix, y'en a trop! et vu le prix voudrais pas me gourrer:hein: 
on m'a parlé des master 4 de Gericke? vous connaissez? faut que j'aille sur paris pour çà, y'en a pas par chez moi.
j'veux pas non plus des trucs qui m'empêchent de sentir les commandes 
où c'est trop gros ou c trop fin pis vais pas tous les essayer non plus:hein: 
et pour les windstopper y'avait que du XXL 
au s'cours j'ai trop froid!!

Doudou : contente de t'avoir fait revivre des moments des années 70 par contre toujours pas trouvé la 1ère zique non plus


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> chat noir, manque de chance, euh c'est tout là:hein:



Mais pas du tout !


----------



## PommeQ (13 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Juste pour les proprio de FZ6 ... j'ai recu un rappel pour le remplacement du capteur TPS ...
c tout


----------



## woulf (13 Novembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Juste pour les proprio de FZ6 ... j'ai recu un rappel pour le remplacement du capteur TPS ...
> c tout



S'ils étaient vraiment corrects chez Yamaha, c'est toute la moto qu'ils changeraient... contre une Kawa, tiens par exemple, histoire de remplacer ton étron par un super étron


----------



## Lila (13 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


>



...tiens, j'ai trouvé des images de toi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ...tiens, j'ai trouvé des images de toi !



Non, tu confond, lui, le clou, il le met pas dans le pneu, il l'enfourche, et il part avec


----------



## woulf (13 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, tu confond, lui, le clou, il le met pas dans le pneu, il l'enfourche, et il part avec



Tu vas voir où je vais te le mettre mon clou, l'ancêtre


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

rahh, ben voila, j'ai à peine les arpions sur le sol d'Albion que les voila qui se tirent la bourre sans m'attendre

ben, je vous dis pas, mais ici, même une mobylette y retrouverait pas ses petits.

Lila, tes cotes vont bien? parceque sinon, j'ai une recette pas mal: poëlée, déglacée au cidre, arrosée de crème, laissez revenir et ajouter quelques champigons.

Nan, vraiment?


----------



## Lila (14 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Lila, tes cotes vont bien? parceque sinon, j'ai une recette pas mal: poëlée, déglacée au cidre, arrosée de crème, laissez revenir et ajouter quelques champigons.
> 
> Nan, vraiment?



..ben non ..à ce régime là je vais prendre trop de kilos et jevais ressembler à The Big ....

 

Big Lila:mouais:  ..nan...

...ce "repos" motocyclétique forcé ne durera pas ...
..je prends rdv demain avec l'espert de l'assurance....
..croisez les doigts pour moi les copains


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ..croisez les doigts pour moi les copains



On va croiser tout ce qui est humainement croisable  

ZRX : tu testes la gelée à la menthe façon Kawa ?


----------



## woulf (14 Novembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On va croiser tout ce qui est humainement croisable


 
A propos de croisement, on m'annonce que la greffe d'un moteur sur une kawasaki a donné... un rejet...


----------



## nicogala (14 Novembre 2006)

Oh c't aigrichon l&#224;...  
Et ta Polaris alors &#231;a avance? 


Sinon, j'ai une question aux &#233;ventuels pros de l'&#233;lectricit&#233;... (pas gagn&#233; je pense) : j'ai remarqu&#233; depuis 3-4 jours que l'intensit&#233; de mes feux varie (comme sur ma vieille 125 : au ralenti jaune et en acc&#233;l&#233;rant... jaune plus clair :rateau: ) qd j'ai le moteur en route, mais pas qd le moteur est &#233;teint. J'ai pens&#233; d'abord &#224; un court-circuit ou du moins une ampoule mal viss&#233;e, les vibrations etc... mais &#231;a le fait d&#233;ja sur le seul t&#233;moin de point-mort... de plus aujourd'hui c'est la deuxi&#232;me fois que je cale en ralentissant &#224; un c&#233;dez le passage (j'ai cal&#233; en doublant par la droite une file dans... vous savez, le petit caniveau plein de poussi&#232;re et de verre hein... vous voyez, et avec un autre motard sur mes talons... j'ai pas pu red&#233;marrer  dans la foul&#233;e car je venais de passer la 1ere donc j'ai ripp&#233;... oblig&#233; de repasser le neutre etc (entre temps l'autre me double et me demande qd m&#234;me si &#231;a va... &#231;a fait tjrs plaisir, surtout dans les embouteillages en ville  ... je crois que j'irai m&#234;me jusqu'&#224; le saluer si je le recroise demain  ) Bref, je sais plus o&#249; j'en suis de ma prase &#224; force, vous me faites trop parler l&#224;...) donc oui, j'ai un r&#233;seau &#233;lectrique au comportement suspicieux (@woulf : d&#233;c&#233;-ouane-fortitou ? ) ; &#231;a vous parle ce type de sympt&#244;mes ?


----------



## woulf (14 Novembre 2006)

nicogala a dit:


> Oh c't aigrichon là...
> Et ta Polaris alors ça avance?
> 
> 
> Sinon, j'ai une question aux éventuels pros de l'électricité... (pas gagné je pense) : j'ai remarqué depuis 3-4 jours que l'intensité de mes feux varie (comme sur ma vieille 125 : au ralenti jaune et en accélérant... jaune plus clair :rateau: ) qd j'ai le moteur en route, mais pas qd le moteur est éteint. J'ai pensé d'abord à un court-circuit ou du moins une ampoule mal vissée, les vibrations etc... mais ça le fait déja sur le seul témoin de point-mort... de plus aujourd'hui c'est la deuxième fois que je cale en ralentissant à un cédez le passage (j'ai calé en doublant par la droite une file dans... vous savez, le petit caniveau plein de poussière et de verre hein... vous voyez, et avec un autre motard sur mes talons... j'ai pas pu redémarrer dans la foulée car je venais de passer la 1ere donc j'ai rippé... obligé de repasser le neutre etc (entre temps l'autre me double et me demande qd même si ça va... ça fait tjrs plaisir, surtout dans les embouteillages en ville  ... je crois que j'irai même jusqu'à le saluer si je le recroise demain  ) Bref, je sais plus où j'en suis de ma prase à force, vous me faites trop parler là...) donc oui, j'ai un réseau électrique au comportement suspicieux (@woulf : décé-ouane-fortitou ? ) ; ça vous parle ce type de symptômes ?


 

Hmmm, alternateur qui ne fait plus son job... A vue de pif, mais bon, sur ton étron, ça peut être mille autre trucs 

Blague à part, je le ferai vérifier et éventuellement décalaminer - parfois ça suffit, au moins pour un temps.


----------



## quetzalk (14 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> Hmmm, alternateur qui ne fait plus son job... A vue de pif, mais bon, sur ton étron, ça peut être mille autre trucs
> 
> Blague à part, je le ferai vérifier et éventuellement décalaminer - parfois ça suffit, au moins pour un temps.



 bieng sûreu, bieng sûreu... la calamine, ça boucheu l'ampouleu deu phareu té ?  

Non nico, n'écoute pas wolf, 
Déjà, pose tsa cnette d' djus d'raisinss et appelle la tour de contrôwle (arf).

Ton souci, c'est la pile qu'est nase. Retourne ta moto et ouvre la trappe à pile. Si elle est peinte en vert, alors c'est une rechargeable, il faut juste la remplir avec de l'électricité (du 6V apparemment). Sinon, il faut la changer, mais pas jeter la vieille dans n'importe quelle poubelle, hein. 
N'hésites pas à demander, on est tous là pour t'aider


----------



## Miss Hulk (14 Novembre 2006)

Ou alors zapper la PRAM


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2006)

nicogala a dit:


> Oh c't aigrichon là...
> Et ta Polaris alors ça avance?
> 
> 
> Sinon, j'ai une question aux éventuels pros de l'électricité... (pas gagné je pense) : j'ai remarqué depuis 3-4 jours que l'intensité de mes feux varie (comme sur ma vieille 125 : au ralenti jaune et en accélérant... jaune plus clair :rateau: ) qd j'ai le moteur en route, mais pas qd le moteur est éteint. J'ai pensé d'abord à un court-circuit ou du moins une ampoule mal vissée, les vibrations etc... mais ça le fait déja sur le seul témoin de point-mort... de plus aujourd'hui c'est la deuxième fois que je cale en ralentissant à un cédez le passage (j'ai calé en doublant par la droite une file dans... vous savez, le petit caniveau plein de poussière et de verre hein... vous voyez, et avec un autre motard sur mes talons... j'ai pas pu redémarrer  dans la foulée car je venais de passer la 1ere donc j'ai rippé... obligé de repasser le neutre etc (entre temps l'autre me double et me demande qd même si ça va... ça fait tjrs plaisir, surtout dans les embouteillages en ville  ... je crois que j'irai même jusqu'à le saluer si je le recroise demain  ) Bref, je sais plus où j'en suis de ma prase à force, vous me faites trop parler là...) donc oui, j'ai un réseau électrique au comportement suspicieux (@woulf : décé-ouane-fortitou ? ) ; ça vous parle ce type de symptômes ?





woulf a dit:


> Hmmm, alternateur qui ne fait plus son job... A vue de pif, mais bon, sur ton étron, ça peut être mille autre trucs
> 
> Blague à part, je le ferai vérifier et éventuellement décalaminer - parfois ça suffit, au moins pour un temps.



L'écoute pas Nico, comme sa bécane est tellement merdique qu'un moucheron collé sur le saute vent l'oblige à changer le moteur, et comme il est jaloux, il essaie de faire croire que sur les vraies motos, c'est pareil !   



quetzalk a dit:


> bieng sûreu, bieng sûreu... la calamine, ça boucheu l'ampouleu deu phareu té ?
> 
> Non nico, n'écoute pas wolf,
> Déjà, pose tsa cnette d' djus d'raisinss et appelle la tour de contrôwle (arf).
> ...



Traduction : c'est la batterie, sûrement.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'écoute pas Nico, comme sa bécane est tellement merdique qu'un moucheron collé sur le saute vent l'oblige à changer le moteur, et comme il est jaloux, il essaie de faire croire que sur les vraies motos, c'est pareil !
> 
> 
> 
> Traduction : c'est la batterie, sûrement.



pour la lumière c'est parfaitement normal, tu t'en es rendu compte, c'est tout. Si la bécane démarre du premier coup ; il n'y a rien d'anormal. L'alternateur ne délivre pas le même puissance au ralenti qu'à régime plus élevé, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que sur beaucoup de motos, le ralenti est plutot réglé autour de 1200 tours qu'à 900.

Le canadien serait il jaloux? A, je vous jure, le cousin d'adoption

vivement samedi, que je vous pourrisse tous.:love:


----------



## woulf (15 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> pour la lumière c'est parfaitement normal, tu t'en es rendu compte, c'est tout. Si la bécane démarre du premier coup ; il n'y a rien d'anormal. L'alternateur ne délivre pas le même puissance au ralenti qu'à régime plus élevé, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que sur beaucoup de motos, le ralenti est plutot réglé autour de 1200 tours qu'à 900.
> 
> Le canadien serait il jaloux? A, je vous jure, le cousin d'adoption
> 
> vivement samedi, que je vous pourrisse tous.:love:



N'empêche que je maintiens, c'est l'alternateur soit il est foutu, soit il est calaminé sur les contacts, ne t'en déplaise ispice d'olmèque  soit il a foutu en l'air la batterie, soit dernière solution, la batterie à 2 cents que tu as acheté et qui a bien du faire l'objet de 234 posts, est foirée...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> N'empêche que je maintiens, c'est l'alternateur soit il est foutu, soit il est calaminé sur les contacts, ne t'en déplaise ispice d'olmèque  soit il a foutu en l'air la batterie, soit dernière solution, la batterie à 2 cents que tu as acheté et qui a bien du faire l'objet de 234 posts, est foirée...




Faites un tit essai:

bécane face à un mur, contact, ralenti et feux allumés... intensité X, accélérer et constatez que l'intensité augmente. Vrai aussi pour les voitures, les tél portables et le reste.

Rappellez vous combien de tél portable ont cramés avec des allumes cigares non protégés et délivrant leur intensité de manière progressive en fonction du régime moteur au lieu de "régulé". C'est parfaitement normal, au ralenti, l'alternateur fourni le minimum syndical, le simple fait d'allumer les feux tire sur la batterie qui ne reçoit pas la quantité d'énergie nécéssaire pr l'alternateur, d'où intensité moindre qu'à régime plus élevé.

Si la moto démarre normalement sans "épuiser" la batterie, ça ne vient pas de ça. A la rigueur, ça pourrait venir de la cellule redresseuse (courant alternatif vers continu) qui faiblit (mais là, les démarrages deviennent de plus en plus compliqués).

Au fait, je réussi à ne pas manger de gelée de menthe, hier soir ça a été indien pas loin d'Oxford street: "la porte des indes". Je le conseille à ceux qui viennent à Londres. Sinon Christopher street où on trouve tous les styles de cuisine. (pas manger de steack; ils savent pas faire cuire). Sinon, la bière est bonne. Coucou marraine.


----------



## quetzalk (15 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Faites un tit essai:
> 
> bécane face à un mur, contact, ralenti et feux allumés... intensité X, accélérer et constatez que l'intensité augmente.




   
AU POINT MORT ! ATTENDS NICO METS LE POINT MORT AVANT DE FAIRE LE TEST !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> bécane face à un mur, contact, ralenti et feux allumés... intensité X, accélérer et constatez que l'intensité augmente. Vrai aussi pour les voitures, _*les tél portables*_ et le reste.



Ben, j'ai fait tout comme t'as dit, j'ai mis mon téléphone portable en face d'un mur, allumé, mais rien à faire, j'arrive pas à accélérer    

:rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (15 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, j'ai fait tout comme t'as dit, j'ai mis mon téléphone portable en face d'un mur allumé, mais rien à faire...



Mais éteins le mur, c'est le portable qu'il faut allumer !!! :hein:


----------



## woulf (15 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, j'ai fait tout comme t'as dit, j'ai mis mon téléphone portable en face d'un mur, allumé, mais rien à faire, j'arrive pas à accélérer
> 
> :rateau:



Qui l'a laissé sortir, bordel !

Allez Papy, faut rentrer maintenant, et pi faut prendre tes gouttes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> Qui l'a laissé sortir, bordel !
> 
> Allez Papy, faut rentrer maintenant, et pi faut prendre tes gouttes...



Tsss tsss, tu te répètes, mon loup, tu radotes, à force de chevaucher des bécanes de grand-mère, ça te ramollis le bulbe ! C'est à toi, qu'il faut des gouttes !


----------



## woulf (15 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tsss tsss, tu te répètes, mon loup, tu radotes, à force de chevaucher des bécanes de grand-mère, ça te ramollis le bulbe ! C'est à toi, qu'il faut des gouttes !



Avec tout ce qu'il pleut en ce moment à Québec, crois moi, j'ai ma dose de gouttes !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> Avec tout ce qu'il pleut en ce moment à Québec, crois moi, j'ai ma dose de gouttes !



penses à mettre tes jambes en hauteur, ça ira mieux.

Bon à part ça, Pascal, ton portable va bien? 

Je viens de manger du veau cuit avec de l'abricot et de la menthe, je vous dis que ça , et c'est très bon

je la refais et je vous explique des que je peux. Genre ragout de mouton, bien dégraissé, avec un fond d'abricot aigre avec quelques feuilles de menthe. Pas facile à faire chez nous, mais excellent.

Vivement samedi que je sorte miss ZRX après avoir fait des poutous à Vidocq et à qui de droit.

Bonne bourre:love:


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tsss tsss, tu te r&#233;p&#232;tes, mon loup



Woulf, pas Wolf, Bordel ! Au pire c'est un louveteau !

Sinon, c'est quoi cette histoire de phares plus ou moins puissants ? Sur ma caisse, l'intensit&#233; est la m&#234;me au ralenti et en acc&#233;l&#233;rant ! Ou alors c'est invisible a une r&#233;tine humaine ! Et concernant les portables, j'en ai branch&#233; un pendant plusieurs ann&#233;es sans avoir de probl&#232;me de batterie ! Vous roulez en 404 Peugeot ?!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Woulf, pas Wolf, Bordel ! Au pire c'est un louveteau !



Le pseudo, c'est une chose, mon _*grand*_ loup, mais il y a aussi &#231;a


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le pseudo, c'est une chose, mon _*grand*_ loup, mais il y a aussi &#231;a



Retourne au zoo voir des loups, car il y a longtemps que tu n'en a pas vu un alors ! 
Ca ressemble autant a un loup que Casimir a un dinosaure ! 

Bon, pour pas flooder : nostalgie ! Vous connaissez ? "_Uniques en qualit&#233;, incomparables en &#233;l&#233;gance_" !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2006)

Ben, ton Janus &#224; moiti&#233; lycanthropi&#233;, point de vue ressemblance ...  Cela dit, si tu souhaite l'exclusivit&#233; louveti&#232;re, moi, je veux bien te faire plaisir, hein !


----------



## woulf (16 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Woulf, pas Wolf, Bordel ! Au pire c'est un louveteau !




Un esprit mal intentionné pourrait penser qu'il me cherche... Mais non, ça ne se peut pas !


----------



## Lila (16 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> *Bon, pour pas flooder* : nostalgie ! Vous connaissez ? "_Uniques en qualité, incomparables en élégance_" !




..... il avoue !!!!!!


----------



## nicogala (16 Novembre 2006)

Voil&#224;, "cellule redresseuse" , c'est le mot qui me manquait... moi aussi je penche pour &#231;a... pour les calages j'esp&#232;re que c'est juste d&#251; au passage aux gants d'hiver : qd je serre &#231;a fait un bourrelet au niveau de la paume qui se cale entre la poign&#233;e et la manette, m'emp&#234;chant peut-&#234;tre de d&#233;brayer &#224; fond... &#224; suivre...

Tiens, je vois que l'amok a du go&#251;t aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2006)

nicogala a dit:


> Voilà, "cellule redresseuse" , c'est le mot qui me manquait... moi aussi je penche pour ça... pour les calages j'espère que c'est juste dû au passage aux gants d'hiver : qd je serre ça fait un bourrelet au niveau de la paume qui se cale entre la poignée et la manette, m'empêchant peut-être de débrayer à fond... à suivre...
> 
> Tiens, je vois que l'amok a du goût aussi...



Amok, le prof que j'ai cette semaine roule en... Triumph Bonneville d'époque (pas de photos, il la parque à une borne d'ici)

Nico, si tu démarres normalement, c'est pas la cellule. Celle-ci se contente de transformer l'alternatif en continu. Elle est conçue pour supporter une charge optimale, ce qui fait que quand elle commence à lacher, le courant nécéssaire au démarrage la fait chauffer.

Si il y a une grosse différence d'intensité, c'est vrai que ça pourrait être l'alternateur, mais j'y crois pas. A moins d'avoir installer une rampe d'anti-brouillard, de longues portées, d'une chaine hifi...
Ca peut aussi tout bêtement venir de la batterie qui se fatigue, elle se décharge très vite et comme au ralenti l'alternateur fourni le minimum vital, la lumière est plus faible. Est elle d'origine?

Pour l'histoire des tel portables, ce n'est pas un problême de machine mais d'allume cigares qui étaient mal régulés, ils n'envoyaient rien au ralenti mais balancaient le max à moyen régime et c'est la batterie du tel qui faisait tampon>>> boum, PAF!

Ouf, je rentre ce soir, j'ai la tête comme  un compteur à gaz Demain, qu'il fasse beau ou pas, ce sera ZRX en balade pour me vider la tête et retrouver mes sensations.

Joubliais pour notre ami le loup des banlieues canadienne: Vive le Quebec Libre. (oups):love: (le pire c'est que je l'imagine en train d'essayer une chenille arrière sur son clou pour épater les ours blanc) :love: ils doivent bien se marrer. T'as des photos mon loup?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2006)

doublon


----------



## nicogala (17 Novembre 2006)

La batterie n'est pas d'origine(cf la remarque de Woulf qant &#224; mes multiples posts... elle a moins de 6 mois) mais je d&#233;marre d'un coup d'un seul et si je ne d&#233;marre pas mais que j'allumes les phares il n'y a aucune variation d'intensit&#233; : c'est clair et lumineux.
De plus le moteur tourne tjrs au moins deux minutes avant que j'allume les phares et idem, je les &#233;teint avant d'&#233;teindre le moteur (une vieille habitude de 125 :rateau

Mais... cette nuit j'ai trouv&#233; une &#233;ventualit&#233; de solution... puis j'ai oubli&#233;  ... mais l&#224; je viens de faire un gros "r&#233;fl&#233;chissement" et je me souviens qu'il faudra que je v&#233;rifie si les cosses de la batterie sont bien viss&#233;es... je vous avais d&#233;ja racont&#233; que j'avais cal&#233; et impossibl&#233; &#224; red&#233;marrer &#224; cause d'une cosse d&#233;viss&#233;e ... 

A suivre donc...


----------



## woulf (17 Novembre 2006)

nicogala a dit:


> La batterie n'est pas d'origine(cf la remarque de Woulf qant à mes multiples posts... elle a moins de 6 mois) mais je démarre d'un coup d'un seul et si je ne démarre pas mais que j'allumes les phares il n'y a aucune variation d'intensité : c'est clair et lumineux.
> De plus le moteur tourne tjrs au moins deux minutes avant que j'allume les phares et idem, je les éteint avant d'éteindre le moteur (une vieille habitude de 125 :rateau
> 
> Mais... cette nuit j'ai trouvé une éventualité de solution... puis j'ai oublié  ... mais là je viens de faire un gros "réfléchissement" et je me souviens qu'il faudra que je vérifie si les cosses de la batterie sont bien vissées... je vous avais déja raconté que j'avais calé et impossiblé à redémarrer à cause d'une cosse dévissée ...
> ...



Enfin quelqu'un reconnaît mon EXCELLENTE mémoire !

Et j'apprécie ton auto-critique digne d'une purge stalinienne sur ta boulet-attitude


----------



## Amok (20 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Amok, le prof que j'ai cette semaine roule en... Triumph Bonneville d'époque (pas de photos, il la parque à une borne d'ici)









:love:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Novembre 2006)

C'est le &#171;triumph&#187; ou le  &#171;d'&#233;poque&#187; qui te plait tant ?


----------



## Amok (20 Novembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est le «triumph» ou le  «d'époque» qui te plait tant ?



Je ne relève pas le double sens de ces propos malfaisants, surtout venant d'un Hélvète que j'ai vu dormir toute une soirée sous le prétexte fallacieux qu'il s'était levé aux aurores ! 

Ce qui me plait tant, c'est la classe de ces bécanes : avec ca t'as pas un look de sauterelle accrochée a un briquet Bic !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

hello la bande à deux roulettes 

bin moi aussi j'me ballade avé les bonneville et les daytona maintenant en plus du speed j'dépareille un peu dans l'paysage mais bon ils s'y font surtout grâce à mon bruit qui les fait tous rêver:rateau: 
c'est qu'la suzette elle en a dans l'gozillo 
Mister triple a même envie de repasser sur un bi c'est pour dire l'effet que j'arrive à faire convaincre un triumphman de passer sur suz  suis très très forte mouaaa  il dit même qu'elle est belle ma suzy avé sa ligne très très racée:love: 

hééé les potos, çà va super cool n'empêche, ayé j'la sens mieux, les virolos un vrai bonheur,  et j'prends mon pied terribeul maintenant même un tit 180 sur autobeurrkkk:rose: vautrée sur mon réservoir la tête dans l'guidon quand même hein sinon c'est  j'ai doublé le speed très surpris de voir une flèche lui passer devant :mouais: ai faillit rattrapé un MT01 que j'avais en ligne de mire 
quand il m'a vue arriver derrière lui, il a mis les gazz  
pis le speed m'a doublée à 200

dites les gars, pourquoi z'aimez pas vous faire doubler par une nana en vitesse de pointe :mouais: c'est plus fort que vous d'ouvrir plus fort
bizz à mes motards préférés et une pensée  particulière à Bigounet  
VVV


----------



## Amok (20 Novembre 2006)

J'ai oublié de vous dire qu'à partir de ce matin l'utilisation des smilleys est payante. Benjamin a juste zappé l'annonce.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

hého c'est ma signature à moua d'abord, non seulement vous voyez ma tête:bebe:  à chaque mot mais en plus j'vous fais voir l'bitume en couleur  

j'ai une clause particulière spéciale blonde à roulettes dans mon contrat:love:


----------



## Amok (20 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> j'vous fais voir l'bitume en couleur



En général, a ce moment là, il est temps de se parquer sur le bas-côté et de roupiller un coup !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

les motards çà picolent pas d'abord au grand désarroi des pubs et bars qui voient débouler une horde de motards, on prend toute la place avec notre matos et en plus on boit du p'tit lait:mouais:  
z'avez déjà vu les MIB les arrêter pour contrôle d'alcootest moi non:hein: 
donc si vous voulez vous bourrer la G... prenez la mob ensuite:casse: :sick: :hosto:


----------



## Nephou (20 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> j'prends mon pied terribeul maintenant même un tit 180 sur autobeurrkkk:rose: vautrée sur mon réservoir la tête dans l'guidon quand même hein sinon c'est  j'ai doublé le speed très surpris de voir une flèche lui passer devant :mouais: ai faillit rattrapé un MT01 que j'avais en ligne de mire
> quand il m'a vue arriver derrière lui, il a mis les gazz
> pis le speed m'a doublée à 200
> 
> VVV





Toumaï a dit:


> donc si vous voulez vous bourrer la G... prenez la mob ensuite:casse: :sick: :hosto:



[publicité]

*Ces messages vous ont été offert par lamicale des donneurs dorganes*

[/publicité]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> et une pensée  particulière à Bigounet


Merci Toumaï...
...bisous à tout le monde... je reviendrai vous rejoindre dès que je pourrais...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ce qui me plait tant, c'est la classe de ces bécanes : avec ca t'as pas un look de sauterelle accrochée a un briquet Bic !




mon cher, je vous plussoie de bon coeur. Quant à ce qui est en train de sortir, on dirait des motos sorties de manga à 2 balles. A croire que les types qui les dessinent sont tous des mecs complexés et donc forcément seuls. 
ceci étant dit, je pense que la photo que tu as postée est une bonneville récente, sur les modèles originaux, il y avait toujours une flaque d'huile dessous.   

Salut à vous tous.


----------



## woulf (20 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> mon cher, je vous plussoie de bon coeur. Quant à ce qui est en train de sortir, on dirait des motos sorties de manga à 2 balles. A croire que les types qui les dessinent sont tous des mecs complexés et donc forcément seuls.
> ceci étant dit, je pense que la photo que tu as postée est une bonneville récente, sur les modèles originaux, il y avait toujours une flaque d'huile dessous.
> 
> Salut à vous tous.



Un peu comme les bidons attachés à la fourche sur les Royal Enfield 
ou la rouille sur les kawas


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> Un peu comme les bidons attachés à la fourche sur les Royal Enfield
> ou la rouille sur les kawas



Où t'as vu de la rouille sur les kawas? !!! devaient pas être très soigneux ceux qui avaient ça. Et pourtant je suis loin d'être un maniaque.

Nan, tu dis ça parceque t'es mauvaise langue, c'est tout; T'es rien qu'un jaloux d'orignal.


----------



## PommeQ (20 Novembre 2006)

Un petit bonjour à tous ... et une petite gamelle


----------



## nicogala (20 Novembre 2006)

Houl&#224;... vous croyez qu'il pourra encore perp&#233;tuer l'esp&#232;ce


----------



## quetzalk (20 Novembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Un petit bonjour &#224; tous ... et une petite gamelle



:modo:
qu'est-ce qu'on lui fait ? on le pend par les r&#233;troviseurs ?  
on lui bouche le pot avec de la limaille de fer ? :mouais: 
on lui met de l'huile de foie de morue dans le r&#233;servoir ? :hein: 

ou simplement on le bannit du sujet ? 

   
*PAUME-CUL, TU TE RAPPELLES POURQUOI IL A FALLU DESINFECTER LE THREAD DES CYCLOMOTORISTES PREMIERE VERSION OU IL FAUT TE SCIER LA FOURCHE POUR TE LE REMETTRE EN TETE ???*


----------



## PommeQ (20 Novembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> :modo:
> qu'est-ce qu'on lui fait ? on le pend par les rétroviseurs ?
> on lui bouche le pot avec de la limaille de fer ? :mouais:
> on lui met de l'huile de foie de morue dans le réservoir ? :hein:
> ...



He bien ... :rateau:  ... je vais m'autobannir quelques jours pour te faire plaisir :rateau:


----------



## woulf (20 Novembre 2006)

Surtout que, si ma mémoire est bonne, c'est toi qui a émis l'idée de cloture du fil...


----------



## PommeQ (20 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> Surtout que, si ma m&#233;moire est bonne, c'est toi qui a &#233;mis l'id&#233;e de cloture du fil...



 

C'&#233;tait une mini chute et voila qu'on me _tombe_ dessus


----------



## quetzalk (20 Novembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> He bien ... :rateau:  ... je vais m'autobannir quelques jours pour te faire plaisir :rateau:



 meuh non va reste !  
on se contentera de ta proposition  

*MAIS* clairement c'est agaçant cette succession de vidéos de crashs, c'est comme d'aller parle de lapins dans le thread des marins. :mouais:


----------



## naas (20 Novembre 2006)

une moto diesel


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

mouhahaha  bah alors ma pomme t'étais bourré ou quoi 

et moi qui disait qu'les motard y picolaient même pas:mouais: 

bon la prochaine fois oublie la gamelle et  radines ta fraise sans les horreurs à deux roues, histoire que je ne refasse plus de cauchemars parce que j'te signale quand même que  çà m'était passé depuis le nouveau bidada et les emmerdes avec:hein: z'avez même effacé l'ahuri de MIB qui me persécutait! pffiou, disparut avé les incantations 


même que depuis, la tendance s'est drôlement inversée, la suzette est tombée dans l'romanticomoto en s' entichant d'un speed 3 vert flashy, drôle de couleur quand même elle a des goûts bizarres en plus:hein:  veut même plus démarrer sans lui:mouais: on n'y a ptêt été un peu fort 

vi vi je sais j'ai pas payé la redevance smaiiiiilééé :rose: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> mouhahaha   :mouais:
> 
> cauchemars  avec:hein:  incantations
> 
> ...





c'est noël?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> et moi qui disait qu'les motard y picolaient même pas:mouais:



T'as pas du en connaître beaucoup, alors ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as pas du en connaître beaucoup, alors ! :mouais:




cahouettes avec votre little yellow?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> cahouettes avec votre little yellow?



T'as oublié le  ! :hein:


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> une moto diesel


beuark pas beau


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2006)

Pas besoin de moto sp&#233;ciale, &#224; peu pr&#232;s n'importe quel mono deux temps peut rouler au gasoil, pour peu qu'il ait &#233;t&#233; d&#233;marr&#233; &#224; l'essence.


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2006)

Le moteur est le moteur diesel de .... la smart


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> c'est no&#235;l?


avoue qu'tu les aimes mes chtites boulettes hein:love: 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as pas du en conna&#238;tre beaucoup, alors ! :mouais:


sissi mais &#224; 4 pattes :rose: :love: 



ZRXolivier a dit:


> cahouettes avec votre little yellow?


hmmm plut&#244;t du greenJet  alors 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as oubli&#233; le  ! :hein:


h&#233;h&#233; chez les kawou&#232;tiste z'ont pas l'esprit mal tourn&#233;  



naas a dit:


> beuark pas beau


 my god quelle horreur :affraid:




quetzalk a dit:


> c'est comme d'aller parle de lapins dans le thread des marins. :mouais:


tiens, y'a pas d'lapins chez les marins


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> avoue qu'tu les aimes mes chtites boulettes hein:love:
> 
> 
> sissi mais à 4 pattes :rose: :love:
> ...



Bel exercice de multi-citation, juste une petite défaillance sur la fin


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> avoue qu'tu les aimes mes chtites boulettes hein:love:
> 
> 
> sissi mais à 4 pattes :rose: :love:
> ...



Sachez chère toumaï que le lapin ou le chat sont aux marins ce que une moto est à woulf, c'est à dire que ça fait peur.  

Les kawouetistes, comme la majorité des fox à poil dur d'ailleurs ont un esprit particulièrement bien tourné :love: 

"sissi mais à 4 pattes :rose: :love:"
d'où le fox.

 "my god quelle horreur :affraid:"
Votre vie privée ne nous regarde pas.


Mouaaarf.


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2006)

ouh la la !


----------



## woulf (21 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Sachez chère toumaï que le lapin ou le chat sont aux marins ce que une moto est à woulf, c'est à dire que ça fait peur.



Tiens, on parle de moi... et en bien en plus 
T'es tu dont bin malade toué ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> Tiens, on parle de moi... et en bien en plus
> T'es tu dont bin malade toué ?



Il aura encore lu un poil trop en diagonale


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2006)

C'est un fil sur la moto ou bien ?


----------



## woulf (21 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il aura encore lu un poil trop en diagonale



Le ptit bonhomme vert il parlait d'un excès de prudence; je prends ça comme un compliment 
Et de toutes façons, c'est pas demain que je reposerai mon cul sur une bécane


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> Le ptit bonhomme vert il parlait d'un excès de prudence; je prends ça comme un compliment
> Et de toutes façons, c'est pas demain que je reposerai mon cul sur une bécane



Qu'importe le flacon pourvu qu'on ait l'vresse. Pas vrai?


----------



## Lila (22 Novembre 2006)

....Lila big adventure (suite)

..salut les potos...et les potasses (non ya pas de faute)  

...l'expert est passé ......  
...il a émis un avis "réservé".... (je lui en réserverai bien  un moi d'avis sur °@*~" sa race !!!!!
...il en a mis pour une tonne...donc maintenant il faut faire le devis chez Honda:afraid: :hosto: :rateau: ...
...heureusement avec le garage, on va prendre en compte l'esssentiel et zapper tout ce qui peut alourdir la facture (...non non ..on garde le moteur !)...pour rester dans la côte....

..tiens en parlant de côte...ça fait cloug cloug cloug (façon cartilage de poulet désossé) quand je bouge   ...je crains le pire....

..allez à la prochaine...

PS : je trouve que ça manque de cul ..... Toum tu n'aurais pas quelque photo pour me remonter le .....  ..moral:love: 

@++

Lila on mode [utilitaire repair bone] !


----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> &#231;a fait cloug cloug cloug (fa&#231;on cartilage de poulet d&#233;soss&#233 quand je bouge



Ca a toujours fait cloug cloug cloug quand tu bouges: rien &#224; voir avec les cotes, c'est la t&#234;te ! T'es bien plus hydro que c&#233;phale et a chaque fois que tu penses ca fait un bruit d'&#233;vier qui se vide !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ca a toujours fait cloug cloug cloug quand tu bouges: rien à voir avec les cotes, c'est la tête ! T'es bien plus hydro que céphale et a chaque fois que tu penses ca fait un bruit d'évier qui se vide !



Conclusion, il n'est ni rouillé coucou: ZRX  ) ni bouché :love:    et c'est déjà beaucoup   

PS : Promo smileys de Noël


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ....Lila big adventure (suite)
> 
> °@*~".. (tiens y'a même de la nouveauté au catalogue )
> :afraid: :hosto: :rateau: ...
> ...



ayé j'ai contaminé lila t'as ton permis d'smayelééééé au fait, parce qu'il faut payer maintenant:mouais: j'te dis pas l'ardoise que j'ai 


ma tite fleur, ce que tu me demande n'est pas très bon pour ta récup:hein: faut pas bouger les nonosses j'te dis!! çà m'ennuierais de te retrouver  embroché comme un tit poulet avé les vis qui pètent et grincent au moindre mouvement, çà casse un peu l'image virile du mauxtard 
et pis arrête de regarder les blondes au volant 
on n'insulte pas non plus


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Conclusion, il n'est ni rouillé coucou: ZRX  ) ni bouché :love:    et c'est déjà beaucoup
> 
> PS : Promo smileys de Noël




Arg, tu vas pas t'y mettre en plus. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

lila a besoin de distractions:hein: 
pour ma part, c'est réponse 2, normal à c't'allure suis couchée sur l'réservoir, les fesses en l'air:rateau: l'temps qu'ils récupèrent leurs esprits, je serais loin mais très très loin :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Novembre 2006)

Arfffffff !!!!!!! 
Moi, je passe au milieu ... et un coup de pied à droite ... et un coup de pied à gauche ... et un coup de pied à droite ... et un coup de pied à gauche ... etc... etc... etc... etc... etc... etc... etc... etc... etc... etc... et quand il n'en reste plus qu'un, je lui mets mon doigt !!!!!!!!:love:


----------



## Lila (22 Novembre 2006)

*R&#233;ponse 5* : 





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Arfffffff !!!!!!!
> Moi, je passe au milieu ... et un coup de pied &#224; droite ... et un coup de pied &#224; gauche ... et un coup de pied &#224; droite ... et un coup de pied &#224; gauche ... etc... etc... etc... etc... etc... etc... etc... etc... etc... etc... et quand il n'en reste plus qu'un, je lui mets mon doigt !!!!!!!!:love:



 

..soit = 100 ans de prison par galinac&#233; renvers&#233; !!!:rateau: 
...pour lib&#233;rer le prisonnier The Big....va falloir le dater au carbone 14  

 

aha aha ahaie :rateau: (&#231;a fait encore mal)


----------



## Lila (22 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ca a toujours fait cloug cloug cloug quand tu bouges: rien &#224; voir avec les cotes, c'est la t&#234;te ! T'es bien plus hydro que c&#233;phale ...



..toi j'aurai deux mots &#224; te dire ..ce soir tard derri&#232;re la Basilique :love: 



Amok a dit:


> .... ca fait un bruit d'&#233;vier qui se vide !



...le m&#234;me bruit que quand tu vides mes bi&#232;res  Dallenpente Sacavin ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Arfffffff !!!!!!!
> Moi, je passe au milieu ... je lui mets mon doigt !!!!!!!!:love:


hé bé j'pensais pas mettre bigounet dans c't'état mwoua :hein:  :love: 



Lila a dit:


> *Réponse 5* :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mouais on a du pain sur la planche à roulettes pour  les n'oranges du bigounet qui vient d' nous péter un boulon sérieux là:mouais:  pis toi avec tes côtes tu nous gâves, t'iras quand même lui apporter en chaise roulante pour la peine namého  
ouais parce que la solidarité mauxtares c'est pas réservé qu'aux blondinettes:mouais: 
vais pas m'taper disney/l'pays d'la frite tous les jours non plus quand même:hein: 
mais si j'laime bien mon bigounet:love: , j'ferais des jaloux 



Lila a dit:


> ..toi j'aurai deux mots à te dire ..ce soir tard derrière la Basilique :love:


my god (BIS) :affraid:
pinaise tu dérailles sérieux d'la ciboulette dis donc:mouais:  :love:


----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> my god (BIS) :affraid:
> pinaise tu dérailles sérieux d'la ciboulette dis donc:mouais:  :love:



Tous les prétextes lui sont bons pour me faire des p'tits bisous dans le cou ! :love:



Toumaï a dit:


> pis toi avec tes côtes tu nous gâves



:rateau: 

Moi j'ai des côtes de folaï : la dernière fois que j'ai vu une radio de mon torse, j'ai cru qu'on me montrait une vue intérieure de Notre Dame de Paris avec des fumigènes ! La classe mondiale !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> :rateau:



Ce matin elle le plaint, ce soir il la gâve, souvent femme varie on dit


----------



## nicogala (22 Novembre 2006)

Pite't que c'est aussi un probl&#232;me d'alternateur...


----------



## woulf (22 Novembre 2006)

nicogala a dit:


> Pite't que c'est aussi un problème d'alternateur...



Il paraît qu'avec l'âge, la batterie de SAS l'Amok est "à terre" comme on dit par ici


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

on a dit qu'on parlait plus d'aucune défaillance ici:mouais:  

quant à lila il me sollicite, je l'aide et il répond AÏE à chaque fois


----------



## Lila (23 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> quant à lila il me sollicite, je l'aide et il répond AÏE à chaque fois



aie ! certes oui.....mais c'est bon ! :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2006)

Voil&#224; ce qui arrive quand un forum n'est pas g&#233;r&#233; avec efficacit&#233;... le plus important forum francophone "Harley-Davidson" a ferm&#233; ses portes aujourd'hui attaqu&#233; de toutes parts par une minorit&#233; de "tar&#233;s" ... devant l'impuissance des admins et mod&#233;rateurs &#224; juguler ces attaques, le webmaster a du se r&#233;soudre &#224; fermer d&#233;finitivement les portes de ce lieu d'&#233;changes qui &#233;tait une mine de renseignements pour les passionn&#233;s de la marque (99,9 &#37; des visiteurs du site) ... ... :

_
"Le forum de Plan&#232;te Biker ferme d&#233;finitivement  aujourd&#8217;hui. L&#8217;hallali a assez dur&#233; ! ! ! C&#8217;est la fin d&#8217;une belle aventure ou  d&#8217;une utopie diront certains.
En effet, Plan&#232;te Biker &#233;tait le premier forum  en langue fran&#231;aise en terme d&#8217;audience avec pr&#232;s de 3500 passages par jour et  plus de 100 000 visiteurs par mois. 
Au del&#224; de ces chiffres, certes  importants, ce que je retiendrais et regretterais, c&#8217;est la qualit&#233; et la  diversit&#233;s des &#233;changes.
Ce forum recevait les bikers de tout horizon  (Canada, Suisse, Belgique, etc.) et de toutes conditions sociales. Il a r&#233;ussi &#224;  f&#233;d&#233;rer des liens et des amiti&#233;s entre motards qui ne se seraient jamais  rencontr&#233;s et qui demeureront, ce qui n&#8217;a pas de prix !
Ce forum avait pour  credo : La Libert&#233; avec un &#171; L &#187; majuscule, pas comme certains &#171; ma libert&#233; &#187;  avec un &#171; l &#187; minuscule. Ce fut &#224; la fois le succ&#232;s et la perte de ce  forum.

Je tiens &#224; remercier les bikers et bikeuses qui m&#8217;ont envoy&#233; un  message de soutien auquel je n&#8217;ai pas pu r&#233;pondre, leur nombre &#233;tant trop  important. 

J&#8217;invite tous les authentiques bikers et bikeuses de ce forum  (99%) &#224; rejoindre le site &#171; Planete-biker.com &#187; qui va se d&#233;velopper en cr&#233;ant  notamment un journal en ligne d&#8217;actualit&#233; du monde Biker, d&#8217;articles techniques,  etc. o&#249; vous pourrez l&#224; aussi vous exprimer voire m&#234;me proposer des  articles.
Bien sur, les petites annonces gratuites, l&#8217;historique de la marque  Harley, les articles divers, etc. restent en ligne.
Merci encore &#224; tous ceux  qui se sont investis dans ce forum et en particulier aux mod&#233;rateurs qui ont  fait ce qu&#8217;ils ont pu face &#224; l&#8217;attaque organis&#233;e que tout le monde  conna&#238;t.
Laurent Blasco
Webmaster de Planete-biker.com"_ 

Une bien triste nouvelle pour les "afficionados" ...


----------



## Lila (23 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Voilà ce qui arrive quand un forum n'est pas géré avec efficacité...



...alors qu'ici on sait mater les trolls ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ...alors qu'ici on sait mater les trolls ....


C'est vrai que la gestion de MacG&#233; est un exemple du genre !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ps : j'ai oubli&#233; de mettre le "mode fayot" on et off !!!!!!!!!!!!! Arffffff


----------



## Amok (23 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est vrai que la gestion de MacG&#233; est un exemple du genre !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ps : j'ai oubli&#233; de mettre le "mode fayot" on et off !!!!!!!!!!!!! Arffffff



Chut ! Jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent, comme on ne parle ici ni de bouffes, ni de pr&#233;sentation vous aviez &#233;vit&#233; la visite d'un membre bien connu de nos services. Son bot r&#233;gl&#233; sur "mod&#233;ration" va l'avertir et il va se pointer vite fait sur sa trotinette pour dire ses conneries habituelles. Ce serait idiot, je serais oblig&#233; de le bannir et ca me ferait peine...


----------



## Lila (23 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> .... et il va se pointer vite fait sur sa *trotinette* pour dire ses conneries habituelles......




....ZRX  ? ......


----------



## Amok (23 Novembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ....ZRX  ? ......



Mais non ! Dans le cas pr&#233;sent la trottinette est nickel ! C'est le "motard" qui est rouill&#233; ! 

EDIT : Et bien voil&#224; : vous avez gagn&#233; ! J'ai vu le nez qui passait par le trou !


----------



## quetzalk (23 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... le plus important forum francophone "Harley-Davidson" a fermé ses portes aujourd'hui attaqué de toutes parts par une minorité de "tarés" ... Une bien triste nouvelle pour les "afficionados" ...



Eeeeh oui thebig, que veux-tu un blouson noir sur un custom ça fait même plus peur aux mamies !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Mais non ! Dans le cas présent la trottinette est nickel ! C'est le "motard" qui est rouillé !
> 
> EDIT : Et bien voilà : vous avez gagné ! J'ai vu le nez qui passait par le trou !




m'en fous, je vous hais tous. 

Thebig, payes moi une de ces excellentes bières. Ils me dépriment. :love: 


*MA TROTINETTE EST NICKEL*


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> m'en fous, je vous hais tous.
> 
> Thebig, payes moi une de ces excellentes bières. Ils me dépriment. :love:
> 
> ...



C'est bien ce qu'il disait !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

En l'occurrence, celui dont tu parles est plut&#244;t un amoureux de la petite reine...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4063907 a dit:
			
		

> En l'occurrence, celui dont tu parles est plutôt un *amoureux de la petite reine*...



La pustule s'est mariée ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

Ah, tu parlais pas d'une reine au chateau ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Thebig, payes moi une de ces excellentes bi&#232;res


Tiens, mon Olivier ... la meilleure bi&#232;re du monde rien que pour toi :

http://www.agrojob.com/actualite/BIERE-Penuerie-de-la-meilleure-biere-176.aspx

Toutes les semaines, je passe &#224; l'Abbaye me colleter une (ou deux) Trappistes Westvleteren 8&#176; (la 12&#176; est assassine !!!!!!!:rateau accompagn&#233;es de fromage et de p&#226;t&#233; produits artisanalement sur place - je ne manquerais ce rendez-vous pour rien au monde ... surtout qu'en fait c'est pas tr&#232;s loin de chez moi....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La pustule s'est mariée ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> Ah, tu parlais pas d'une reine au chateau ?


Ah non. Rien d'aussi sympathique.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tiens, mon Olivier ... la meilleure bi&#232;re du monde rien que pour toi :
> 
> http://www.agrojob.com/actualite/BIERE-Penuerie-de-la-meilleure-biere-176.aspx
> 
> Toutes les semaines, je passe &#224; l'Abbaye me colleter une (ou deux) Trappistes Westvleteren 8&#176; (la 12&#176; est assassine !!!!!!!:rateau accompagn&#233;es de fromage et de p&#226;t&#233; produits artisanalement sur place - je ne manquerais ce rendez-vous pour rien au monde ... surtout qu'en fait c'est pas tr&#232;s loin de chez moi....


Tu sais qu'on est vraiment fait pour s'entendre...

(d&#233;sol&#233; de la digression du sujet deux-roues, je file dans la foul&#233;e )

Ma pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e est l'Orval pour ma part... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4063982 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais qu'on est vraiment fait pour s'entendre...
> 
> (désolé de la digression du sujet deux-roues, je file dans la foulée )
> 
> Ma préférée est l'Orval pour ma part... :love:



a quand une aes 2 roues en gelbique chez les trappistes?


----------



## Lila (24 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> a quand une aes 2 roues en gelbique chez les trappistes?




... avec The Big déguisé en démon clouté.....
..tu veux qu'on se fasse excomunier....?
...sans même avoir bu une petite mousse ?

ahhh non !:hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Novembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ... avec The Big déguisé en démon clouté.....



Si, si, c'est possible d'ailleurs il a un clou de plus aujourd'hui


----------



## golf (25 Novembre 2006)

Ah, enfin, TheBigounet, on a trouvé ta prochaine Harley 





Là, pas besoin du pied à  terre et, thebig last but not the least, l'âge venant, on sait que 3 roues ne seront pas de trop :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2006)

golf a dit:


> Ah, enfin, TheBigounet, on a trouvé ta prochaine Harley
> 
> 
> 
> Là, pas besoin du pied à  terre et, thebig last but not the least, l'âge venant, on sait que 3 roues ne seront pas de trop :rateau:



Et puis, c'est pratique, il y a même un coffre pour son déambulateur :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2006)

golf a dit:


> Ah, enfin, TheBigounet, on a trouvé ta prochaine Harley
> Là, pas besoin du pied à  terre et, thebig last but not the least, l'âge venant, on sait que 3 roues ne seront pas de trop :rateau:


Arff !!!!! Sans rigoler, elle est superbe !!!!!!!!!!!!:love::love::love:
En plus c'est sur base d'une "Springer" ... J'adore !!!!


----------



## alèm (25 Novembre 2006)

_


			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4063982 a dit:
			
		


			Ma préférée est l'Orval pour ma part... :love:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


normal, cette bière a une amertume digne de certaines pratiques digne d'un grand chat comme toi... et donc, comme toi, je l'aime... 

je le savais bien que t'éto in frangin... 

_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Arff !!!!! Sans rigoler, elle est superbe !!!!!!!!!!!!:love::love::love:
> En plus c'est sur base d'une "Springer" ... J'adore !!!!



Superbe. J'ai croisé un trike hier sur l'autoroute. C'est marrant de voir un truc pareil chaussé avec des pneus type F1 ( minimum 2,75 en largeur!).


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2006)

pour touner &#231;a doit &#234;tre coton :sick:


----------



## Mille Sabords (25 Novembre 2006)

Je crois que ça s'appelle un servicar, c'est un adaptation de moto en véhicule commercial de type vente de boisson ou même de glaces.
http://images.google.com/images?client=safari&rls=fr&q=servicar&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

celui ci est sur base de moteur type 'flatheat' vraissemblablement 750cm3 avec levier de vitesse au réservoir et embrayage 'suicide' au pied.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

Mille Sabords a dit:


> Je crois que ça s'appelle un servicar, c'est un adaptation de moto en véhicule commercial de type vente de boisson ou même de glaces.
> http://images.google.com/images?client=safari&rls=fr&q=servicar&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi
> 
> celui ci est sur base de moteur type 'flatheat' vraissemblablement 750cm3 avec levier de vitesse au réservoir et embrayage 'suicide' au pied.



j'aime beaucoup l'embrayage "suicide". 

Bref, tout ça vaut pas mon ZRX bleu, sans rouille.


----------



## tinibook (25 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ...Bref, tout ça vaut pas mon ZRX bleu, sans rouille.



Même pas la version verte?


----------



## Amok (26 Novembre 2006)

Si cela a déjà été posté dans la version précédente de ce fil, je vous présente toutes mes confuses ! 

Ceci étant, quelqu'un(e)s ont peut-être zappés ce film. :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Si cela a déjà été posté dans la version précédente de ce fil, je vous présente toutes mes confuses !
> 
> Ceci étant, quelqu'un(e)s ont peut-être zappés ce film. :affraid:



Ce que j'aime beaucoup, c'est que ainsi qu'il en est de coutume, on montre du doigt une minorité de débiles et on en fait une grosse généralité. Je crois d'ailleurs que le mec en question s'est gauffré et qu'il n'est pas près de refaire de la moto.

Ca n'est représentatif que de la part d'audience visée.   Maintenant je ne nierai pas le fait qu'il y a des tarés chez les motards, je n'en fais pas une généralité non plus.

Sinon, il semble qu'il va faire beau aujourd'hui, un peu de chance et à nous la virée sur les départementales.  

Bonne bourre et gaffe, l'automne est la saison des feuilles qu'on ramasse avec les pelles.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Je crois d'ailleurs que le mec en question s'est gauffré et qu'il n'est pas près de refaire de la moto.


...ça c'est certain puisqu'il en est mort !!!!!!!!:rateau::rateau:


----------



## naas (26 Novembre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Même pas la version verte?



Serieux, il en a des fois non ....
mettre autant de fric juste pour faire un moto tondeuse, c'est vraiment exagéré


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...ça c'est certain puisqu'il en est mort !!!!!!!!:rateau::rateau:



je n'en étais plus sur. Fait beau aussi par chez toi?


----------



## naas (26 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Ce que j'aime beaucoup, c'est que ainsi qu'il en est de coutume, on montre du doigt une minorité de débiles et on en fait une grosse généralité.


Tous les accidents à moto que j'ai eu ont été à causés par des voitures !   et c'est la majorité des accidents, mais bon c'est sûr au 20heures ça passe moins bien


----------



## Mille Sabords (26 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Si cela a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; post&#233; dans la version pr&#233;c&#233;dente de ce fil, je vous pr&#233;sente toutes mes confuses !
> 
> Ceci &#233;tant, quelqu'un(e)s ont peut-&#234;tre zapp&#233;s ce film. :affraid:



je cite ce d&#233;bile en d&#233;bit de film : 'le danger c'est pas le motard, c'est les autres"
plus tard: "voil&#224; le vrai danger c'est les voitures qui ne mettent pas leurs clignotants"

chacun appr&#233;ciera

edit: &#224; appr&#233;cier dans ce contexte d'un mec &#224; 250km sur le p&#233;riph'
sinon il n'a pas tord


----------



## Amok (26 Novembre 2006)

250 en pointe sur le p&#233;riph, avec une moyenne de 190, je n'aurais jamais m&#234;me imagin&#233; que l'on puisse faire la boucle compl&#232;te.
A la limite, que le gus d&#233;cide de mourir, soit. Mais j'imagine le pauvre mec (moi, par exemple) en voiture qui va au taf le matin et a une com&#232;te qui le percute par l'arri&#232;re... 
:affraid:


----------



## quetzalk (26 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> ... j'imagine le pauvre mec (moi, par exemple) en voiture qui va au taf le matin et a une comète qui le percute par l'arrière...
> :affraid:



ça fait partie de la campagne de la Mairie pour inciter aux transports en commun


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2006)

Il faut aussi avouer que parfois, on est tous plus ou moins inconscients des risques que l'on fait courir à soi-même et aux autres ...  ... et l'âge n'arrange pas les choses, malheureusement.
Je me rappelle de certains runs avec mon frérot ... on avait l'habitude de prendre une portion d'autoroute d'une dizaine de kms pour rentrer alors qu'il faisait nuit noire ... c'était près de la frontière française et cette portion était vachement encombrée de poids lourds et d'autres mastodontes...
Le "jeu" (débile) était d'arriver le premier à la sortie de l'autoroute ...
Avec nos Harleys, on montait aux alentours de 160 kms/H (je sais que ça fera rire certains, mais 160 en Harley avec un casque jet ... ça craint !!!!!) et on slalomait comme des dingues entre les poids lourds !
Jusqu'au jour où un poids lourd a déboîté sur la gauche ... mon frérot a failli être pris entre le camion et la barrière de sécurité... 
Là, on a arrêté ce jeu débile ... et depuis, on "escargote" un max... et avec prudence en plus !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2006)

Citation du commentaire du journaliste : "Est-ce qu'elle dort lorsque tu vas rouler "un petit peu vite" dans Paris" :mouais: 

En tout cas s'il ne se laisse pas rattraper par la police la grande faucheuse, elle, est au rendez-vous. &#201;tonn&#233;e qu'il ne lui vienne pas &#224; l'id&#233;e, non plus, qu'il puisse percuter un autre motard, ni qu'il puisse faire peur &#224; un conducteur au point qui perde le contr&#244;le de sa voiture.


----------



## naas (26 Novembre 2006)

un abruti &#224; moto ou en voiture reste un abruti :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> 250 en pointe sur le p&#233;riph, avec une moyenne de 190, je n'aurais jamais m&#234;me imagin&#233; que l'on puisse faire la boucle compl&#232;te.
> A la limite, que le gus d&#233;cide de mourir, soit. Mais j'imagine le pauvre mec (moi, par exemple) en voiture qui va au taf le matin et a une com&#232;te qui le percute par l'arri&#232;re...
> :affraid:



Et pourtant, ce n'est pas le record, il y a deux douzaines d'ann&#233;es de &#231;a, j'accompagne un copain qui s'&#233;tait fait faire une peinture fa&#231;on "Jacky" &#224; sa golf GTI chez le carrossier pour la r&#233;cup&#233;rer. Dans le fond du garage, je vois une Lamborghini Miuria toute couverte de poussi&#232;re. J'interroge le carrossier : "elle est HS ?" - "Non non, elle est ouverte, vas y et regarde le canard sur le si&#232;ge conducteur." 

Effectivement, sur le si&#232;ge conducteur, un exemplaire vieux de huit mois du Parisien, avec &#224; la une une photo de radar automatique (pas ceux d'aujourd'hui, les vieux Mesta qu'on installait avec un appareil photo avec dos 150 vues), et en gros titre "330 Km/h sur le p&#233;riph&#233;rique". On ne distinguait (avec difficult&#233 que les deux premiers chiffres de la plaque d'immatriculation sur la photo, curieusement, les m&#234;mes que ceux de la Miuria :rateau:

Par contre, l&#224;, &#231;a n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; mont&#233; en &#233;pingle au JT, un motard &#224; 200 Km/h (vitesses de l'&#233;poque en moto), &#231;a m&#233;rite bien plus d'&#234;tre stigmatis&#233; au 20 H qu'un automobiliste &#224; 330, c'est plus dangereux, il leur faudrait une bonne guerre &#224; _*tous*_ ces petits cons, et tout et tout.

Mieux encore : Ren&#233; Arnoux flash&#233; &#224; 225 sur une route d&#233;partementale : Commentaire du pr&#233;sentateur du JT (TF1, eh oui, d&#233;j&#224 "De toute fa&#231;on, il est moins dangereux &#224; cette vitesse que d'autres &#224; 90" :sick:

Deux poids, deux mesures ? Mais naaaaan, qu'est-ce qui peut bien vous faire croire &#231;a ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et pourtant, ce n'est pas le record, il y a deux douzaines d'années de ça, j'accompagne un copain qui s'était fait faire une peinture façon "Jacky" à sa golf GTI chez le carrossier pour la récupérer. Dans le fond du garage, je vois une Lamborghini Miuria toute couverte de poussière. J'interroge le carrossier : "elle est HS ?" - "Non non, elle est ouverte, vas y et regarde le canard sur le siège conducteur."
> 
> Effectivement, sur le siège conducteur, un exemplaire vieux de huit mois du Parisien, avec à la une une photo de radar automatique (pas ceux d'aujourd'hui, les vieux Mesta qu'on installait avec un appareil photo avec dos 150 vues), et en gros titre "330 Km/h sur le périphérique". On ne distinguait (avec difficulté) que les deux premiers chiffres de la plaque d'immatriculation sur la photo, curieusement, les mêmes que ceux de la Miuria :rateau:
> 
> ...




c'est marrant comme certaines polémiques imitent bien le monstre du loch ness. 

Je crois que pour résumer; on peut dire comme cela a été dit plus haut: un plouc reste un plouc, en 2 roues ou en 4. 

Quant à la Lamborghini, le mec a eu le bol de pouvoir la planquer suffisamment. Mais 4 roues à 300 sur le périph!!!!!..... Au dela de 250, une voie ressemble à un couloir (et pas de bus), je veux pas imaginer l'entrée d'une personne sur le périphérique au moment où arfrive la bagnole.


----------



## woulf (26 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il faut aussi avouer que parfois, on est tous plus ou moins inconscients des risques que l'on fait courir à soi-même et aux autres ...  ... et l'âge n'arrange pas les choses, malheureusement.




Comme disait ce bon Georges, le temps ne fait rien à l'affaire...

 

Ceci dit qu'est ce que tu étais mignon avec tes lunettes et ton noeud papillon


----------



## tinibook (26 Novembre 2006)

J'accepte tes confuses Amok!  Ceci dit le prince noir n'est pas mort! C'est un peu comme Elvis ce gars; cependant il est maintenant dans un autre trip...


----------



## quetzalk (26 Novembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Étonnée qu'il ne lui vienne pas à l'idée...



Allons, allons... pour qu'une idée vienne, il faut un matériel adéquat : cerveau, perception de soi et des autres, mise en perspective de ses propres actes...  




Pascal 77 a dit:


> "330 Km/h sur le périphérique".



 bah et les lacs salés c'est pour les chiens ? 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> René Arnoux flashé à 225 sur une route départementale : Commentaire du présentateur du JT (TF1, eh oui, déjà) "De toute façon, il est moins dangereux à cette vitesse que d'autres à 90" :sick:
> Deux poids, deux mesures ? Mais naaaaan, qu'est-ce qui peut bien vous faire croire ça ?



nan nan, à 62,5 m/s René Arnoux lui, sait exactement, si si, mais parfaitement, où et quand le tracteur va tourner à gauche, où et quand le petit vieux va griller le stop, où et quand le chien va traverser la route, suivi par un ballon suivi par le petit garçon, où et quand la moissonneuse a laissé 150 litres de purin dans ce petit virage aveugle qui se referme... qu'est-ce qu'il est fort finalement le Néné !   

bon sinon outre ce vieux débat la différence c'est que n'importe qui pour le prix d'une twingo d'occase peut rouler en moto à 300 km/h, en voiture il faut un budget qui limite sélection certes idiote mais qui finalement évite sans doute beaucoup de dégâts :sick: non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> n'importe qui pour le prix d'une twingo d'occase peut rouler en moto à 300 km/h,



Non, il n'y a quand même, heureusement que peu de motos capables d'atteindre cette vitesse.

Mon propos était ailleurs, c'est cette banalisation des grands exces de vitesse en voiture, alors qu'ils sont systématiquement stigmatisés *et généralisés* des qu'il s'agit de motards.


----------



## quetzalk (26 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, il n'y a quand m&#234;me, heureusement que peu de motos capables d'atteindre cette vitesse.



moui mais 220-230 par exemple, c'est &#224; la port&#233;e de pas mal de motos sportives non ? (je connais pas trop &#224; vrai dire - pour ce qui m'occupe la W se tra&#238;ne &#224; 175 dans les magazines, et pire, la mienne pour l'instant ne roule qu'en ville, donc &#224; 50 km/h)



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mon propos &#233;tait ailleurs, c'est cette banalisation des grands exces de vitesse en voiture, alors qu'ils sont syst&#233;matiquement stigmatis&#233;s *et g&#233;n&#233;ralis&#233;s* des qu'il s'agit de motards.



moui mais non... plus vraiment... enfin peut-&#234;tre il y a 10 ans siffle:  ) mais actuellement en voiture le moindre 180 sur autoroute et tu as un quart de page dans le quotidien r&#233;gional :hein: ...


----------



## naas (26 Novembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> ...mais actuellement en voiture le moindre 180 sur autoroute et tu as un quart de page dans le quotidien régional :hein: ...


Et c'est tant mieux


----------



## tinibook (27 Novembre 2006)

Bon apr&#232;s le petit burn d'Amok et de Nephou je vous propose une pause culturelle sur la m&#234;me d&#233;clinaison...

De l'art brut!


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Bon apr&#232;s le petit burn d'Amok



note qu'Amok &#224; aussi une recette pour les burnes, avec de la peinture blanche ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Bon après le petit burn d'Amok et de Nephou je vous propose une pause culturelle sur la même déclinaison...
> 
> De l'art brut!



on en fait des choses avé la suzy n'empêche 

et un smiley en plus pour toum :love:


----------



## quetzalk (27 Novembre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> De l'art brut!



 pas mal... faudra que j'essaye, mais pour les pleins et les déliés faudrait des pneus neufs nan ? ...  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> pas mal... faudra que j'essaye, mais pour les pleins et les déliés faudrait des pneus neufs nan ? ...  :hein:



vi et surtout d'la gomme très très tendre:love:


----------



## tinibook (28 Novembre 2006)

H&#233;,h&#233;!  

Je vois que l'on appr&#233;cie la minute culturelle...   
Cependant, mon cher Pascal, avec Amok on entre dans une mouvance artistique diff&#233;rente! :modo: 
Evidemment, cet art rapide et burn&#233; s'observe tard et de pr&#233;f&#233;rence sous Safari avec un filtre omega pour les amateurs de contraste...  





Oeuvre: Message 4034973 assemblage &#233;lectronique de 1882x1104 pixels par Amok in MacGeneration fin 2006


----------



## quetzalk (28 Novembre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Cependant, mon cher Pascal, avec Amok on entre dans une mouvance artistique différente! :modo:



Joli rideau ! mais laisse donc les modos faire leur travail, la chasse au troll demande de l'application.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

mouaip.

L'olmeque, comment se passe ta prise en mains de ta 650? et on la fait quand cette AES 2 roues?


----------



## naas (28 Novembre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Cependant, mon cher Pascal, avec Amok on entre dans une mouvance artistique diff&#233;rente! :modo:
> Evidemment, cet art rapide et burn&#233; s'observe tard et de pr&#233;f&#233;rence sous Safari avec un filtre omega pour les amateurs de contraste...


Ne reproche pas la cons&#233;quence mais la cause 


Sinon pour parler moto p ) je vais vendre ma suzuk gn 125  de 2004, combien puis en tirer par rapport au prix original ? merci de vos conseils zavis&#233;s


----------



## quetzalk (28 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> Ne reproche pas la conséquence mais la cause
> 
> 
> Sinon pour parler moto p ) je vais vendre ma suzuk gn 125  de 2004, combien puis en tirer par rapport au prix original ? merci de vos conseils zavisés



kilométrage, état, entretien etc ???   sinon les 125 sont incluses dans les cotes des mag de moto


----------



## quetzalk (28 Novembre 2006)

Sinon ce matin j'ai vu ça, je sais pas pourquoi ça m'a mis d'humeur rieuse    
Spécial dédicace à tous ceux qui roulent les pieds en avant des mains avec des franges en cuir qui pendouillent sous le wishbone.
Enjoy :


----------



## Patamach (28 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Si cela a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; post&#233; dans la version pr&#233;c&#233;dente de ce fil, je vous pr&#233;sente toutes mes confuses !
> 
> Ceci &#233;tant, quelqu'un(e)s ont peut-&#234;tre zapp&#233;s ce film. :affraid:



Je connaissais celle-l&#224; tout aussi d&#233;bile et dangereuse mais apparement plus r&#233;cente d'un certain GhostRider qui fait le tour du p&#233;riph en moins de 10' :affraid:

Quand je pense qu'il y a deux jours c'est exactement le temps que ca m'a pris pour faire &#224; peine une porte  ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> Spécial dédicace à tous ceux qui roulent les pieds en avant des mains avec des franges en cuir qui pendouillent sous le wishbone.



Ça surprend  En plus la question va se poser de savoir s'il existe une version adaptable aux strings en cuir coqués


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ça surprend  En plus la question va se poser de savoir s'il existe une version adaptable aux strings en cuir coqués


Merci Tibo ... je n'osais poser la question !!!!!!:rose:


----------



## quetzalk (28 Novembre 2006)

si voulez que je me renseigne la boutique la boutique est à 200 m de chez moi...  

par MP je vous promets : çe ne sortira pas du forum ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> si voulez que je me renseigne la boutique la boutique est à 200 m de chez moi...
> 
> par MP je vous promets : çe ne sortira pas du forum ! :love:




bin nan c'est moins drôle par mp:mouais: 
tu dois bien la connaitre la boutique, la boutique


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

thebig , regarde ce que on a trouvé pour toi ce w.e.    









tu as meme un porte-bagages, pas d'excuses si tu passes par chez moi sans valises  








ps : la compression est vraiment tres moche , je t'envoie l'original si tu le souhaite


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> thebig , regarde ce que on a trouv&#233; pour toi ce w.e.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on a quand m&#234;me du bol sur ce forum. On est entour&#233; de princesse.  

Thebig, Princess a raison, il y a un porte bagage, un panier king size, tu d&#233;m&#233;nages enti&#232;rement en un voyage.

joli clich&#233; d'une "vieille" b&#233;cane.


----------



## naas (28 Novembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> kilométrage, état, entretien etc ???   sinon les 125 sont incluses dans les cotes des mag de moto



2500 kilometres, etat nickel, sauf le pot un peu rouillé, entretien fait par le garage
pour les cotes, ...j'habite pas en france :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

Roberta a même sélectionné le modèle avec side-car pour que tu puisses y loger Toumai :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> Roberta a même sélectionné le modèle avec side-car pour que tu puisses y loger Toumai :love:




pas bête, il peut même le remplir d'eau. (c'est mieux pour une sirène).


----------



## Lila (28 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> pas bête, il peut même le remplir d'eau. (c'est mieux pour une sirène).




...ou de bierre


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ...ou de bie*r*e


:rose: 


où ça, où ça? 

t'as toujours la côte toi?


----------



## Lila (28 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> t'as toujours la côte toi?



..je te hais...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> thebig , regarde ce que on a trouvé pour toi ce w.e.
> tu as meme un porte-bagages, pas d'excuses si tu passes par chez moi sans valises


 ... Merci Princess ... elle est superbe !!!!!!!:love:
Après quelques nuits blanches introspectives, j'ai réuni les choses les plus précieuses de toute ma vie ... celles que j'emporterais avec moi si je ne devais jamais revenir au point de départ ! Constat : elles tiennent toutes dans mon sac à dos ... donc oublions les valises !:rateau:
En cette fin d'après-midi morne et pluvieuse, je ressens à nouveau l'appel de l'Ecosse tumultueuse, ses chemins sinueux dessinés aux flancs des vallées, ses lacs ouatés de brume, ses nuages courant vers l'horizon, ses chateaux décharnés et son silence vous enveloppant de paix et de sérénité...
Noël dans les Cheviot Hills ... pourquoi pas après tout ... si j'en ai besoin !

ps pour Princess : par hasard, chez toi, c'est pas sur le chemin ?????


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Merci Princess ... elle est superbe !!!!!!!:love:
> Après quelques nuits blanches introspectives, j'ai réuni les choses les plus précieuses de toute ma vie ... celles que j'emporterais avec moi si je ne devais jamais revenir au point de départ ! Constat : elles tiennent toutes dans mon sac à dos ... donc oublions les valises !:rateau:
> En cette fin d'après-midi morne et pluvieuse, je ressens à nouveau l'appel de l'Ecosse tumultueuse, ses chemins sinueux dessinés aux flancs des vallées, ses lacs ouatés de brume, ses nuages courant vers l'horizon, ses chateaux décharnés et son silence vous enveloppant de paix et de sérénité...
> Noël dans les Cheviot Hills ... pourquoi pas après tout ... si j'en ai besoin !
> ...



Monsieur, vous ètes un poëte  


Lila, j'aime aussi beaucoup ce que vous faites.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Monsieur, vous ètes un poëte


...simplement un gars un peu "nase" qui a envie de se tailler ailleurs !!!!!:rateau:


----------



## woulf (28 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...simplement un gars un peu "nase" qui a envie de se tailler ailleurs !!!!!:rateau:



Tellement nase que si tu lui dis "camion", il te répondra "poète poète"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2006)

Tiens, je nous ai trouvé un nouveau kopin :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4069890#post4069890

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

héhé j'ai rameuté l'nouveau poto:love: 

Princess top le side mais j'pense que the big va avoir mal au luc là-dessus 
pis moi j'aime pô être passagère, encore moins dans la bière:sick: ni en bierre:afraid: 

Lila comment vont tes chites côtes fragiles:hein:   mes zoubi médocs t'ont donc achevé définitivement on t'entend plus dire aïllllleee

la réput que j'me fais là:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> héhé j'ai rameuté l'nouveau poto:love:
> 
> Princess top le side mais j'pense que the big va avoir mal au luc là-dessus
> pis moi j'aime pô être passagère, encore moins dans la bière:sick: ni en bierre:afraid:
> ...



changes rien Julie (yena1kisesouviendévaillant?), tu enfummes tout le monde.:love: 

no soucy, juste une bd ou une certaine julie était au top des 24H


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> (yena1kisesouviendévaillant?)



Graton un peu, ça va nous revenir !


----------



## quetzalk (28 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> L'olmeque, comment se passe ta prise en mains de ta 650? et on la fait quand cette AES 2 roues?



Bah &#233;coute j'en suis tr&#232;s tr&#232;s super content !   c'est facile, pas trop lourd &#224; l'arr&#234;t, la patate qui va bien (du moins &#224; mon niveau) ceci m&#234;me sans monter dans les tours, mais... il en reste quand m&#234;me, dans les tour... c'&#233;tait dit dans tous les essais mais c'est clair que le moteur est sympa. En ville je me r&#233;gale par rapport &#224; la 125 dont le guidon trop large et la direction trop l&#233;g&#232;re, tr&#232;s peu pr&#233;cise, &#233;taient vraiment p&#233;nibles &#224; force. Et puis pouvoir se d&#233;gager de n'importe quel merdier d'un petit coup de gaz, quelle tranquillit&#233; ! Et puis il est rare sur un aller retour maison-boulot que je n'ai pas une question ou un commentaire (sympa) sur la moto ("ils en fabriquent encore ? elle est chouette !") ce qui est plut&#244;t rigolo. Juste crois&#233; le regard un brin condescendant d'un type qui allait au taf sur une authentique Terrot l'autre jour ! 

Par contre je guette en vain *le* moment o&#249;, entre les imp&#233;ratifs de boulot, de b&#233;b&#233;, d'obligations diverses, la nuit qui tombe &#224; 17 h et la m&#233;t&#233;o qui change toutes les heures, bref le moment o&#249; je vais pouvoir me taper une bonne balade tranquille &#224; traquer la d&#233;partementale francilienne ! :mouais: (rigolez pas les zautres : il y a aussi des d&#233;partementales pourries par ici, parfois m&#234;me &#224; seulement 2 x 2 voies, &#233;ventuellement avec des virages (si !) mais faut juste les chercher  et p&#244; se perdre parce qu'une fois franchi le p&#233;rif affraid et sorti de l'A4 ou l'A6 sick y a plus un panneau hors des charmants villages tels que Cr&#233;teil ou Melun...).

Alors bon... je la regarde, je vrombis, et je ronge son frein (qui est son seul d&#233;faut) ! :hein:

Bref.

Ahhhh... Euh.... Est-ce...... qu'on se la ferait donc, cette pxtain d'AES ???? ou on attend le  verglas comme vous voulez ! :love:


----------



## woulf (28 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Graton un peu, ça va nous revenir !



Elevé à l'almanach Vermot, voici, en exclusivité mondiale... Papy calembour  

Ceci dit, je le concède, elle est bien amenée 

A propos de Graton, j'avais un jour vu un reportage qui m'avait estomaqué: il se rendait sur les rallyes, les circuits et un peu partout pour prendre de l'information, et replacer les bonnes banières publicitaires dans tel ou tel virage, et se prenait des remarques de fans lorsque le compteur de l'audi Quattro était gradué jusqu'à 240 alors qu'en vrai il allait jusqu'à 260 (exemple mais c'est l'idée).
De mémoire, c'est son fils qui avait repris le flambeau qui racontait ça et il avait pour sa part plusieurs personnes chargées de "tourner" pour leur amener ces infos.

Mais ça nous éloigne de notre fil de deux roues, c'est bien connu que l'écurie Vaillant c'est rien que des tapettes, même qu'ils étaient tout le temps sur 4 roues!

Parle moi des tuniques bleues (pas la maréchaussée hein), mais Blutch and co, là ça cause plus


----------



## naas (28 Novembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> Par contre je guette en vain *le* moment o&#249;, entre les imp&#233;ratifs de boulot, de b&#233;b&#233;, d'obligations diverses, la nuit qui tombe &#224; 17 h et la m&#233;t&#233;o qui change toutes les heures, bref le moment o&#249; je vais pouvoir me taper une bonne balade tranquille ...


Dis &#224; tous le monde que tu vas bosser, dis &#224; ton boulot que tu vas &#224; la maison
et prends toi une apr&#232;s midi juste &#224; rouler :love:


----------



## woulf (28 Novembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> Et puis il est rare sur un aller retour maison-boulot que je n'ai pas une question ou un commentaire (sympa) sur la moto ("ils en fabriquent encore ? elle est chouette !") ce qui est plutôt rigolo.





Curieux ces commentaires, parce que tout ce que m'inspire ton machin là, ça serait de te demander s'ils font la même pour homme  



naas a dit:


> Dis à tous le monde que tu vas bosser, dis à ton boulot que tu vas à la maison
> et prends toi une après midi juste à rouler :love:



Super le conseil... Comme ça, quand Madame Quetzalk elle appelera au taf, on lui dira... il nous a dit qu'il était à la maison... et là... accroches toi pour lui ôter de l'idée qu'il la trompe avec autre chose que des bouts de plastoc et de métal rouillé siglé kawa


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

:mouais: l'AES revient au galop sur l'verglas, bizarre le ZRXOlive quand même tu veux qu'on s'pète la Gue..le en meute ou quoi:afraid: :hosto: 
histoire de clôturer définitivement ce thread avec un unique post final du modo 

t'es un grand MALAAAAAAAADEEEEEEEEEEE touaaaaaaaaa  

bon oki j'enfume tout l'monde j'te l'accorde 
par contre me rappelle pô d'mon trophé gagnant des 24H 
y'en a trop:rose: 

VVVVV bande de nazebroc:love: :love:


----------



## Absolutphot (28 Novembre 2006)

Bon alors comme je me suis &#233;l&#233;gamment fait rapatrier sur ce fil, je m'ex&#233;cute. 

Comme vous pouvez le voir l&#224; &#224; gauche...je suis certains fils du forum sans pour autant y participer depuis quelques mois...J'ai d'ailleurs pulv&#233;ris&#233; mon taux de messages post&#233;s aujourd'hui en le faisant passer de 2 &#224; 6...

Bref, salut &#224; tous, j'utilise la pomme depuis 99 et suis inconditionnel de b&#233;cane depuis mes 18 ans...donc j'imagine pouvoir trouver mati&#232;re &#224; discussion ici.

(edit) Je vais commencer par me taper les (15 oups) pages pr&#233;c&#233;dentes pour t&#226;ter de l'ambiance


----------



## quetzalk (28 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> Curieux ces commentaires, parce que tout ce que m'inspire ton machin là, ça serait de te demander s'ils font la même pour homme



[mode piqué au vif] demain à l'aube, sur la ligne droite derrière Auchan, c'est pas avec ton solex des neiges que tu vas me faire peur !  [/piqué au vif]



Absolutphot a dit:


> ...J'ai d'ailleurs pulvérisé mon taux de messages postés aujourd'hui en le faisant passer de 2 à 6...



:modo::hein: houlààààà le flood c'est mal tu sais !


----------



## woulf (28 Novembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> [mode piqué au vif] demain à l'aube, sur la ligne droite derrière Auchan, c'est pas avec ton solex des neiges que tu vas me faire peur !  [/piqué au vif]



Bah, Madame Quetzalk, convaincue de son infortune, t'auras laissé au mieux impotent, et en tous cas suffisamment diminué pour que je ne t'inflige pas le déshonneur supplémentaire d'un cuisant revers qui serait pour moi une victoire trop facile, et tout le monde sait, qu'à vaincre sans mercryl on triomphe sans boire !



quetzalk a dit:


> :modo::hein: houlààààà le flood c'est mal tu sais !




Ah oui, l'hôpital, la charité, toussa...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

Absolutphot a dit:


> Bon alors comme je me suis *élégamment* fait rapatrier sur ce fil, je m'exécute.
> 
> Comme vous pouvez le voir là à gauche...je suis certains fils du forum sans pour autant y participer depuis quelques mois...J'ai d'ailleurs pulvérisé mon taux de messages postés aujourd'hui en le faisant passer de 2 à 6...
> 
> ...



bon à moi de t'accueillir de nouveau alors sur le territoire de ma suzette:love: 
ici,  tu pourras pas me pulvériser au moins  pis avé la ducat  pour une fois, c'est pas moi qu'on ramassera à la tite cuillère 
sinon, j'peux t'faire un résumé des 15 pages mais y'a un 1er thread avant celui-ci alors tu vas rien comprendre à l'ambiance, parce qu'entre temps on a désintégré l'1er car tout le monde se pétait la margoulette dans tous les sens, nous étions envoûtés et avons dû nous réunir tous ensemble nus à la pleine lune et hurler  nos incantations de sauvages illuminés avec nos gourous, woulf et l'amok, ceux avé les têtes de clébards/loups/zhom,  je sais plus très bien parce que j'suis enfumée là pour un moment d'après ce que j'ai compris 
pis the bigounette, lui il roule en string coqué avec des franges partout, sissi c'est vrai:hein: c'est un belge, faut pô chercher à comprendre 
ZRXOlive, lui il veut tjs faire des AES, se débine au dernier moment, pour nous la coller en décembre sur la neige et l'verglas, il parait que çà glisse mieux dans les virolos 
Quetzalk, lui il vient d'avoir son permis et brelon, un vieux truc, qu'il est allé cherché à tataouine et qu'on a faillit perdre en cours de route, bin pour un 1er bain dans l'gaz, l'a fait fort l'gars 
Tinibook, lui c'est le spécialiste de you toum c'est lui qui remonte le moral des éclopés:casse: 
PommeCul, mouais je sais pour un motard, c'est un peu cuculapraline mais bon avé son fazer il fait c'qu'il peut, d'ailleurs il gaffe souvent j'ai remarqué 
Lila, alors lui c'est le dragueur pro, à tel point qu'il s'en est pêté les côtes dernièrement à force de jouer au kiki :bebe:   
Nicogala, hmm mon body gard virtuel hein:hein: 
Pascal77 un modomotard vert E.T 
pis les zaut' aussi, que j'adore et qui viennent polluer ce fil avec leur pétarades :love: 
ah oui, y'a moi aussi, mon K est un peu long à expliquer, j'ai une suzy de 3 ans avé du gel dans la selle et un pot devil déchicané pour jouer à pousse pousse:rose: 
VVV


----------



## quetzalk (28 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> Ah oui, l'hôpital, la charité, toussa...



on me dit que, à la mi-temps y a hôpital = 1, charité = 0  



woulf a dit:


> Bah, Madame Quetzalk, convaincue de son infortune



Alors laisse Madame en dehors de tout ça  ! D'abord c'est une ex-motarde qui a renié ses conviction pour se reconvertir en usagère écologiste du bio-métropolitain-sans-pétrole-sans-CO2 (j'ai essayé de lui expliquer le métro, au final, marche à l'uranium mais elle veut pas l'entendre  ), ensuite le passage du permis et l'achat de la moto (en lui faisant croire que le crédit de la bécane ne prenait qu'une poignée d'euros par mois  ) m'ont valu teeeeeeeeeeellement de concessions inavouables (du moins pas ici... quoique... oh et pis nan vous saurez rien) que c'est pas la peine d'aller la distraire inutilement de la lecture du catalogue Vert Baudet !!!


----------



## tinibook (29 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> Ne reproche pas la cons&#233;quence mais la cause


C'&#233;tait juste une approche plus artistique de la mod&#233;ration, hein! Et surtout pas un reproche... [MODE LECHE ON]Vive Amok![/MODE LECHE OFF]



naas a dit:


> Sinon pour parler moto p ) je vais vendre ma suzuk gn 125  de 2004, combien puis en tirer par rapport au prix original ? merci de vos conseils zavis&#233;s



C'est quand m&#234;me rigolo avec l'ex VanVan on est trois &#224; avoir eu une GN 125!   Les grands esprits!
Je sais pas combien elle c(&#244te dans ton quartier, faudrait demander &#224; Lila... 
Essaye de jouer sur le fait que c'est un best seller pour d&#233;buter mais &#233;tant quasiment neuve je dirai moins 15 - 20&#37; du prix catalogue... 

Et tu vas la remplacer par quel "monstre" ta petite et brave GN?



			
				Touma&#239 a dit:
			
		

> c'est le sp&#233;cialiste de you toum


 Dis... :rose: Je peux faire un doctorat? :love: :bebe: :love:


----------



## Majintode (29 Novembre 2006)

Salut à tous!
Voilà ça fait un moment que je suis le fil, et je décide enfin à venir pointer le bout de mon pneu cranté... Enfin je dis ça, le pneu cranté c'était à l'époque où mon 125 YZ faisait parti intégrante de ma vie, dans ma jeunesse... 

En fait je voulais vous poser une petite question : qui a dû repasser le code pour avoir son permis moto (en gros qui avait plus de 5 ans de permis voiture) ?
Je suis inscrit pour passer le permis moto, mais c'est vraiment dur de se remettre au "bachotage" du code... Aviez-vous des trucs (auto-conviction devant la glace, visite chez Triumph pour baver pour xième fois sur le Speed Triple, etc.) ?

Ah au fait pour le Speed Triple, bien sûr ça ne sera pas pour la première moto hein... 
J'espère pouvoir commencer sur un SV650N ou Hornet 600 (miam!).


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Salut à tous!
> Voilà ça fait un moment que je suis le fil, et je décide enfin à venir pointer le bout de mon pneu cranté... Enfin je dis ça, le pneu cranté c'était à l'époque où mon 125 YZ faisait parti intégrante de ma vie, dans ma jeunesse...
> 
> En fait je voulais vous poser une petite question : qui a dû repasser le code pour avoir son permis moto (en gros qui avait plus de 5 ans de permis voiture) ?
> ...




pour le code, il n'y a pas de trucs, malheureusement. J'ai fait le parcours en sens inverse: permis moto à 18 ans et voiture à 26. Gaffe au hornet, sympa, joueur mais faut aller chercher haut dans les tours, du coup... ben ça va hachtement vite.

En tous cas, bienvenue à tous les 2.

Toumaï, il n'y avait pas de sens caché dans mon post. Tu te rappelles de Michel Vaillant, l'intrépide pilote? dans un épisode, il y a eu une Julie qui courrait avec eux (steve warson et Michel Vaillant) au 24H du mans. Et si je me souviens bien, ce grand dadais de Steve était amoureux d'elle.
Rectification: dans beaucoup d'épisodes (les bd), ils faisaient de la moto.

Rahh Pascal, je te jure, toute une éducation à leur refaire. 

bon, cette AES, on est pas obligé de la faire dans une patinoire, un tit rdv quelquepart en RP et c'est partie. Please, évitons Paname centre, trop pénible à rouler. 

Un vendredi soir porte Maillot : bar de l'hotel Concorde Lafayette? Parking auto-moto assuré, simple d'accès, des restos autours, un pub irlandais en face. J'ai rien contre Nation non plus mais je connais pas les bons plans.


----------



## quetzalk (29 Novembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> qui a d&#251; repasser le code pour avoir son permis moto ?
> Je suis inscrit pour passer le permis moto, mais c'est vraiment dur de se remettre au "bachotage" du code... Aviez-vous des trucs  ?



Yes ! j'ai eu &#224; faire &#231;a au printemps, effectivement c'est sao&#251;lant... mais obligatoire donc bon. Je peux dire ce que j'ai fait apr&#232;s &#231;a conviendrait pas forc&#233;ment &#224; tout le monde : 
- code rousseau en livre seul (4 &#8364; sur ebay, 31 &#8364; &#224; l'auto-&#233;cole avec 28 DVD et l'encyclop&#233;die du panneau routier)
- milliers de tests sur internet : je ne sais plus mais je crois que je n'en ai pay&#233; aucun, en faisant le tour des "essais gratuits" D ), ou si j'avais finalement opt&#233; pour une seule s&#233;rie payante... de m&#233;moire les tests du site de turbo (m6) &#233;taient les mieux, sachant qu'on trouve de graves horreurs parmi ce genre de sites.
- par obligation (si, si...  ) de mon auto&#233;cole, j'ai fait quelques tests (6) pour en avoir 5 r&#233;ussis chez eux avant d'&#234;tre _autoris&#233;_ &#224; pr&#233;senter l'examen. Les places aux examens sont attribu&#233;es &#224; chaque &#233;cole + ou - en fonctions des r&#233;sultats, &#231;a les am&#232;ne &#224; ne laisser partir &#224; l'exam que les &#233;l&#232;ves "pr&#234;ts de chez pr&#234;ts".

J'ai zapp&#233; les "le&#231;ons" (15 &#233;l&#232;ves seuls devant un DVD, insupportable, surtout quand on a d&#233;j&#224; les bases !).
Pour moi &#231;a a march&#233; du 1er coup, mais j'ai vu d'autres &#233;l&#232;ves gal&#233;rer s&#233;v&#232;rement... attention aux petits pi&#232;ges, les calculs de distance de s&#233;curit&#233;/d'arr&#234;t, les lignes au sol et leurs multiples significations, les stationnements altern&#233;s semi-mensuels etc... mais sinon l'examen ne m'a vraiment pas paru vicieux !  

PS : j'ai un copain qui a pass&#233; le permis &#224; 40 ans l'hiver dernier et qui s'est pris une speed triple   pour les risques tout d&#233;pend de ce qu'on en fait, m&#234;me si je ne cautionne pas sp&#233;cialement


----------



## Majintode (29 Novembre 2006)

Mercr ZRXolivier et quetzalk 

Pour le Triple, oui c'est clair comme on dit, tout dépend du motard... Mais je vais commencer par un 600cc, histoire de. 
Ah, le code... Je suis allé 2-3 fois dans la salle devant le DVD avec les lycéens... l'horreur...   Heureusement là où je passe le permis, on n'est pas obligé d'assiter aux cours, il faut juste passer un examen blanc chez eux avant de pouvoir passer le véritable examen. Et pas de code, pas de conduite...
Allez, ça sera ma résolution 2007


----------



## quetzalk (29 Novembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> ... le DVD avec les lycéens... l'horreur...



arf !  et tu verras l'examen...  achètes-toi un baggy et quelques faux boutons d'acné sinon ils vont te jeter des cailloux !



Majintode a dit:


> Et pas de code, pas de conduite...



oui alors ça je crois que j'aurais pas supporté... aller régulièrement faire le zouave entre les cônes orange sur la CB-500 ça motive bien pour réviser les mystères du stationnement alterné semi-mensuel :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

une chtite tof neuneu retrouvée avé le grand dadais, pour çà que j'l'avais zappé d'mes roulettes 





pis celle-ci, qui, je te l'accorde porte bien son titre  :love: 






bon sinon, Majintode,  j'te pardonne pour le retard mais si t'étais passé avant tu l'aurais déjà ton code depuis l'temps 
perso, 1er code permis B à 18 ans comme Olivier, 2ème repassé 15 ans plus tard pour le A. Ma recette, à fond dans l'code pendant une semaine, cerveau imbibé d'panneaux à tel point que j'en rêvais même la nuit et faisais ma révision en dormant 
réussit du 1er coup, comme tous mes permis et des A partout pour la mob et chui blonde alors j'vois pas pourquoi t'y arrives pô 

pour la SV650, la meilleure  et un bruit rhoooooooooooooo à faire pâlir tous les brelons d'ce fil et d'ailleurs, tous mes amis sont jaloux du popopopoopoopopo d'ma suzy z'ont la honte à côté d'wam:love: :love:


----------



## Absolutphot (29 Novembre 2006)

Ok, merci Toumaï pour cette présentation haute en couleur. Il n'empêche qu'entre-temps je m'étais scrupuleusement tapées les 15 premières pages de ce fil...

Bref je vois que tu as toute l'équipe sous ton aile et que le forum est aussi animé que la terrasse du bar-tabac-épicerie de ronchin le granju après une sévère explication viroleuse. C'est plaisant à lire.

Pour ce qui est du bruit de la SV....mouais c'est correc' pour un petit 2 pattes...mais il va sans dire que je préfère amplement le son des termignonis de mon v2...


----------



## Absolutphot (29 Novembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Ah au fait pour le Speed Triple, bien s&#251;r &#231;a ne sera pas pour la premi&#232;re moto hein...
> J'esp&#232;re pouvoir commencer sur un SV650N ou Hornet 600 (miam!).



J'abonde dans ton sens, j'avoue que le speed est une machine bougrement efficace....J'adore ce 3 pattes Triumph, c'est simple &#231;a tire partout...m&#234;me si tu te mets en 6 &#224; 60, tu craques un coup et &#231;a part...radical....le guidon droit est comme tous les guidons droit, extr&#232;mement efficace en routes de montagnes...tu ne fais pas du tout les m&#234;mes lignes que les guidons bracelets...et ce freinage...et ce son (avec le pot racinje)... comme avec mon monstre...un r&#233;gal...
Par contre...le speed n'est tueur qu'avec un minimum de bouteille...ce n'est, comme tu le pr&#233;cises, certainement pas une premi&#232;re b&#233;cane....encore que chacun ach&#232;te ce qu'il veut, mais si c'est pour avoir peur de la meule et/ou se faire d&#233;poser par des 500 (edit: &#224; chaque virage) c'est pas la peine...

Donc je loue ta sagesse, passe le permis, ach&#232;te un br&#234;lon facile qui te donnera plus de plaisir que la machine de tes r&#234;ves que tu ne maitriserais pas, et reviens-y quand tu seras pr&#234;t, tu n'en seras que plus efficace (si c'est &#231;a que tu recherches).

Bon courage pour le code, j'imagine que ce doit &#234;tre un mauvais moment &#224; passer...Je n'ai pas l'exp&#233;rience de le repasser m'&#233;tant moi m&#234;me inscrit au permis moto directement sorti de la voiture le jour de l'examen avec mon papier rose temporaire.

Bon courage en tous cas.


----------



## quetzalk (29 Novembre 2006)

Absolutphot a dit:


> Donc je loue ta sagesse, passe le permis, achète un brêlon facile qui te donnera plus de plaisir que la machine de tes rêves que tu ne maitriserais pas, et reviens-y quand tu seras prêt, tu n'en seras que plus efficace (si c'est ça que tu recherches).



Qui plus est,  quand on débarque de la voiture on est quand même surpris de voir que n'importe quelle "basique" jugée "molassonne" dans les essais et boudée comme une pauvre radasse par les motards, a des perfs bien meilleures que certaines Ferrari... :love: au moins en accélération.
Avant de sentir un contrôle parfait avec ces nouvelles références, je veux bien admettre qu'il faut un peu de temps !  (tiens, la mienne, moto tout sauf énervée, tape le 0-100 en 5"3, j'ai beau fouiller dans le mag Sport Auto c'est pas si fréquent sur quatre roues... ).


----------



## Lila (29 Novembre 2006)

Touma&#239;;4070675 a dit:
			
		

> n
> Lila, alors lui c'est le dragueur pro, &#224; tel point qu'il s'en est p&#234;t&#233; les c&#244;tes derni&#232;rement &#224; force de jouer au kiki :bebe:



rh&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226; lovely   :love: 

..et donc non ma sardine ador&#233;e:love: :love: :love: ...je ne fais&#233; pas le kiki....
...apr&#232;s &#233;tude des bo&#238;tes noires, il s'agirait d'un d&#233;faut de param&#233;trage du pilote automatique en mode nocturne.... 
...les codes d'itin&#233;raire, de trajectoire, de vitesse &#233;taient corrects...
..seules manquaient les donn&#233;es sur les chicanes mobiles et l'enclenchement des proc&#233;dures pr&#233;-s&#233;curitaires li&#233;es...

....les mises &#224; jour sont faites...
....les tests de validation seront effectu&#233;s.....d&#232;s que la machine sera reconstruite.....

.....je t'inviterai


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> rhâââââ lovely   :love:
> 
> ..et donc non ma sardine adorée:love: :love: :love: ...je ne faisé pas le kiki....
> ...après étude des boîtes noires, il s'agirait d'un défaut de paramétrage du pilote automatique en mode nocturne....
> ...



hééééé mon lila d'amourrrrrr, gaffe aux tests avé la sardine çà glisse, n'oublie pas la gomme qui colle 
pis mets toi en pilotage normal diurne, c'est mieux pour le self contrôle  
après notre road-blook j'ferai un tit CR croustillant  :love: 

> absoluphot : mon bi fait plus de bruit qu'un speed  avec son pot devil carbonne (déchicané:rose: )


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> (tiens, la mienne, moto tout sauf &#233;nerv&#233;e, tape le 0-100 en 5"3, j'ai beau fouiller dans le mag Sport Auto c'est pas si fr&#233;quent sur quatre roues... ).



Comme &#231;a, pour rire, amuse toi &#224; calculer les ratios poids/puissance de ta br&#234;le, et celui d'un quelconque bolide &#224; quatre roues. Tiens, un exemple, ma derni&#232;re b&#233;cane, au moment ou je l'ai touch&#233;e, et ma voiture d'aujourd'hui, trois fois plus puissante :

Kawa 400 S3 d'origine : 42 ch pour 180 Kg : 4,29 Kg/ch
Peugeot 405 SRI : 125 ch pour 1100 Kg : 8,80 Kg/ch ... plus du double.

Pour faire mieux, il faut arriver dans cette gamme l&#224; sur 4 roues :

Ferrari 550 barchetta : 485 ch pour 1690 Kg, soit 3,48 Kg/ch

Et encore, mon 400 apr&#232;s "bricolages" : 55 ch pour 190 kg (j'avais pas renforc&#233; que le moteur) : 3,45 Kg/ch, elle rigole d&#233;j&#224; moins, l&#224;, la Ferrari !

Maintenant, si tu prends une b&#233;cane actuelle moyenne brid&#233;e pour la France, disons 105 ch pour 280 Kg, tu es &#224; 2,65 kg/ch, la Ferrari est carr&#233;ment d&#233;pos&#233;e &#224; l'acc&#233;l&#233;ration. Mais il lui reste tout de m&#234;me ses 300 Km/h de vitesse de pointe pour te reprendre apr&#232;s.


----------



## Absolutphot (29 Novembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> Qui plus est,  quand on débarque de la voiture on est quand même surpris de voir que n'importe quelle "basique" jugée "molassonne" dans les essais et boudée comme une pauvre radasse par les motards, a des perfs bien meilleures que certaines Ferrari... :love: au moins en accélération.



Ceci est on ne peux plus juste!
N'importe quel premier trêtau fais battre le coeur de toutes façons...
Et puis je ne lis jamais de presse spécialisée, mais comme dans tout, les journaleux dénigreront forcément 2 ans après l'engin qui les faisaient s'esbaudir précédemment...
C'est idiot quand on voir les performances que certains font sur piste avec des bécanes sans âge et sans technologie embarquée.






Toumaï a dit:


> absoluphot : mon bi fait plus de bruit qu'un speed  avec son pot devil carbonne (déchicané:rose: )



Mais c'est normaaaaal, on ne peux comparer le son d'un V2 et d'un 3 !!!! rien à voir....quand au volume, c'est sûr, tu peux ôter carréement le pot aussi...je t'assure que tu seras imbattable en volume!


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> .....je t'inviterai



Sur la côte bleue


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais il lui reste tout de même ses 300 Km/h de vitesse de pointe pour te reprendre après.



... en stop car tu auras grillé ton moulin ?  


_j'ai passé la porte..._ :rateau:​


----------



## woulf (29 Novembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> En fait je voulais vous poser une petite question : qui a dû repasser le code pour avoir son permis moto (en gros qui avait plus de 5 ans de permis voiture) ?
> Je suis inscrit pour passer le permis moto, mais c'est vraiment dur de se remettre au "bachotage" du code... Aviez-vous des trucs (auto-conviction devant la glace, visite chez Triumph pour baver pour xième fois sur le Speed Triple, etc.) ?



Lorsque j'ai passé en 94 le permis moto, j'ai du repasser le code... et sans vouloir te faire peur, j'en ai chié !
A l'époque pas le choix, j'ai fait et refait et refait leurs tests à la con, y'avait pas les codes de la route sur CD rom qui permettent de le faire peinard à la maison.
Je ne sais pas si c'est encore avec leurs cartes perforées, mais si c'est le cas, rien que pour s'entraîner à s'y retrouver sur ces cartes à la con, ça vaut la peine de faire l'effort d'y aller...
Même en conduisant tous les jours, faut bien avouer que les questions tordues du code, on les oublie vite, idem que les trucs de montagne-à-la-con dont je me servais rarement dans le midi de la France 

Bon courage !


----------



## woulf (29 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Maintenant, si tu prends une bécane actuelle moyenne bridée pour la France, disons 105 ch pour 280 Kg, tu es à 2,65 kg/ch, la Ferrari est carrément déposée à l'accélération. Mais il lui reste tout de même ses 300 Km/h de vitesse de pointe pour te reprendre après.



Lui dis pas ça, après il va vouloir une hayabusa pour griller la Ferrari y compris en vitesse de pointe...


----------



## quetzalk (29 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est encore avec leurs cartes perforées, mais si c'est le cas, rien que pour s'entraîner à s'y retrouver sur ces cartes à la con, ça vaut la peine de faire l'effort d'y aller...



Meuh oui papi...  Et pis surtout, sois poli avec le poinçonneur dans l'autocar, hein. Et attention de pas renverser l'allumeur de réverbère quand il discute avec le rémouleur de ciseaux, en sortant de boire son Dubonnet. 

Tabernacle voulphe, t'sais qu'on est au vingt et uniâime siâicle d'zormais, faut évoluer...  

Bon, maintenant pour le code on a un boîtier numérique, que l'on va valider à la fin de l'examen à la valise numérique de l'examineur. Le jour où je l'ai passé, une anencéphale de mon auto-école a ainsi scoré un magnifique zéro, en s'étant décalée d'une réponse dès le début    (pas grave, c'était sa onzième tentative).


----------



## Majintode (29 Novembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> arf !  et tu verras l'examen...  achètes-toi un baggy et quelques faux boutons d'acné sinon ils vont te jeter des cailloux !
> oui alors ça je crois que j'aurais pas supporté... aller régulièrement faire le zouave entre les cônes orange sur la CB-500 ça motive bien pour réviser les mystères du stationnement alterné semi-mensuel :love:



C'est clair, j'irai à l'exam habillé en djeunss', en faisant bien "V" à tout le monde alors que je suis à pied 




Toumaï a dit:


> (...)
> bon sinon, Majintode,  j'te pardonne pour le retard mais si t'étais passé avant tu l'aurais déjà ton code depuis l'temps
> perso, 1er code permis B à 18 ans comme Olivier, 2ème repassé 15 ans plus tard pour le A. Ma recette, à fond dans l'code pendant une semaine, cerveau imbibé d'panneaux à tel point que j'en rêvais même la nuit et faisais ma révision en dormant
> réussit du 1er coup, comme tous mes permis et des A partout pour la mob et chui blonde alors j'vois pas pourquoi t'y arrives pô
> ...



Je suis pas tant en retard que ça, ma chère Julie... 
Et puis tu sais, je connais des blondes (dont une qui roule en Triumph... :rateau qui déposent pas mal de monde à Carol... 




Absolutphot a dit:


> J'abonde dans ton sens, j'avoue que le speed est une machine bougrement efficace....J'adore ce 3 pattes Triumph, c'est simple ça tire partout...même si tu te mets en 6 à 60, tu craques un coup et ça part...radical....le guidon droit est comme tous les guidons droit, extrèmement efficace en routes de montagnes...tu ne fais pas du tout les mêmes lignes que les guidons bracelets...et ce freinage...et ce son (avec le pot racinje)... comme avec mon monstre...un régal...
> Par contre...le speed n'est tueur qu'avec un minimum de bouteille...ce n'est, comme tu le précises, certainement pas une première bécane....encore que chacun achète ce qu'il veut, mais si c'est pour avoir peur de la meule et/ou se faire déposer par des 500 (edit: à chaque virage) c'est pas la peine...
> 
> Donc je loue ta sagesse, passe le permis, achète un brêlon facile qui te donnera plus de plaisir que la machine de tes rêves que tu ne maitriserais pas, et reviens-y quand tu seras prêt, tu n'en seras que plus efficace (si c'est ça que tu recherches).
> ...



Merci ! 
Le Speed, j'en rêve la nuit... Surtout depuis MI:2  
C'est clair avec un CB 500 tu déposes déjà 90% de ce qui roule à 4 roues dans nos rues... En même temps, je vais pas commencer par un CB, même si "respect au CB Cup" 




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comme ça, pour rire, amuse toi à calculer les ratios poids/puissance de ta brêle, et celui d'un quelconque bolide à quatre roues. Tiens, un exemple, ma dernière bécane, au moment ou je l'ai touchée, et ma voiture d'aujourd'hui, trois fois plus puissante :
> 
> Kawa 400 S3 d'origine : 42 ch pour 180 Kg : 4,29 Kg/ch
> Peugeot 405 SRI : 125 ch pour 1100 Kg : 8,80 Kg/ch ... plus du double.
> ...



Ca me rappelle un pote qui roulait à l'époque Z750 (depuis il est revenu sur SV1000). Lui et ses potes ont croisé "une bande de Porsche" ("Richard, Patrick, on sort les Pooooooorschaaaaaan?"). Et c'était parti pour une course voitures contre motos. Et bien les motards ont été très très surpris par les performances de certaines Porsche : les 911 Carrera glissaient pas mal, et en sortie de virage elles "luttaient". Mais il y avait du beau linge dans le troupeaux : mon pote me disait que la Carrera 4S tenait tête, et que la GT (2? 4? je sais plus...) virait à plat et mettait toutes les motos à l'amende. Impressionnant. Evidemment, on parle là de voitures hors du commun. Ils se sont tous arrêtés ensuite pour partager les avis, etc. Bonne ambiance, j'aurais adoré vivre ça...




woulf a dit:


> Lorsque j'ai passé en 94 le permis moto, j'ai du repasser le code... et sans vouloir te faire peur, j'en ai chié !
> A l'époque pas le choix, j'ai fait et refait et refait leurs tests à la con, y'avait pas les codes de la route sur CD rom qui permettent de le faire peinard à la maison.
> Je ne sais pas si c'est encore avec leurs cartes perforées, mais si c'est le cas, rien que pour s'entraîner à s'y retrouver sur ces cartes à la con, ça vaut la peine de faire l'effort d'y aller...
> Même en conduisant tous les jours, faut bien avouer que les questions tordues du code, on les oublie vite, idem que les trucs de montagne-à-la-con dont je me servais rarement dans le midi de la France
> ...



Merci 
En même temps c'est clair, je crois que moi aussi je vais en chier... 
Et c'est vrai que si seulement je pouvais faire un peu de conduite, ça me motiverait un peu... "Allez, pense à ton Hornet, pense à ton Hornet" (LA moto du frimeur par excellence, j'adore  )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Pour le Triple, oui c'est clair comme on dit, tout d&#233;pend du motard... Mais je vais commencer par un 600cc, histoire de.


Mon fils a une Speed Triple avec pots Black Widow ... superbe engin mais tr&#232;s difficile &#224; ma&#238;triser ... faut pas avoir le poignet droit trop nerveux !
Je l'ai essay&#233;e une seule fois sur quelques kilom&#232;tres et j'avoue que quand je l'ai rendue j'avais les genoux qui s'entrechoquaient ... en fait j'en ai eu peur !!!!!:afraid:
Mon fils, de son c&#244;t&#233;, en est tout-&#224;-fait satisfait - c'&#233;tait LA moto de ses r&#234;ves - faut dire qu'il a derri&#232;re lui une bonne dizaine d'ann&#233;es de moto avec des engins du m&#234;me acabit !
Le bruit du pot &#224; la d&#233;c&#233;l&#233;ration est "d&#233;mentiel" ... flamme bleue qui sort du pot du milieu du plus bel effet D) - le pot Black Widow se compose de 3 &#233;chappements situ&#233;s juste sous la selle !
Au d&#233;marrage, il "prend" n'importe quoi que ce soit bagnoles ou motos ... y'a juste une Hayabusa qui l'a grill&#233; il y a quelques semaines ... il ne s'en est pas encore remis !:rateau:

ps : le motard en Hayabusa &#233;tait en fait "une" motarde ... &#231;a explique tout !!!! Arffffffffffffff !!!!!!!

...&#231;a c'est la mienne ! Ouais, je sais ... on peut pas comparer !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Absolutphot (29 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...&#231;a c'est la mienne ! Ouais, je sais ... on peut pas comparer !!!!!!!!!!



Hey un sportster! J'en ai roul&#233; un pendant 3 semaines en lignes droites o&#251;tre-atlantique...&#231;a vaut pas un Fat Boy selon moi, mais c'est rigolo...Et j'aime la couleur de la tienne.

(Edit: j'ai par contre un tr&#232;s mauvais souvenir du mini r&#233;servoir dans les d&#233;serts! )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2006)

Absolutphot a dit:


> Hey un sportster! J'en ai roulé un pendant 3 semaines en lignes droites oûtre-atlantique...ça vaut pas un Fat Boy selon moi


Heureusement que ça vaut pas un Fat Boy qui est à peu près 2,5 fois plus cher !!!!!:love:
Perso, je crois que c'est un bon choix d'entrée chez HD en 1200 cc à un prix (relativement) abordable (quand même 11.000 Euros) en attendant de monter dans la gamme petit à petit...
C'est maniable, pas trop lourd (250 kilos), relativement souple (quoique je préfèrais mon ancien 883 à carbu), et ... ... ... ça freine pas (c'est une Harley !!!!!)


----------



## Absolutphot (29 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> (quoique je préfèrais mon ancien 883 à carbu)



et un 883 avec kit 1200 ça vaut pas le coup?




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... ça freine pas (c'est une Harley !!!!!)



Ha ça....il faut un temps d'apprentissage je le concède, quand on est habitué à Brembo...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2006)

Absolutphot a dit:


> et un 883 avec kit 1200 ça vaut pas le coup?


Probablement que oui, mais je préfère garder mes bécanes "stock" ... du moins au niveau de la motorisation - ça évite d'une part les problèmes "légaux" et d'autrepart, ça facilite la revente éventuelle, l'acheteur étant plus suspicieux en face d'une mob "trafiquée" !
Mon frérot va faire "kitter" sa 883 R en 1200 ou passer directement à la nouvelle 1200 XR qui va probablement sortir en début d'année :


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

bon je vois que bigounet a sonné  l'heure des présentations de nos purs sangs  

alors voici ma mienne:love: 





regardez, comme j'enfume comme l'a dit ZROlive, personne me double, tous derrière moi 
la suzy fait son rodéoshow au moindre essai de doublage, namého faut pas déc..:mouais: , et la galanterie alors:hein: 

:love: :love: 

bon là, elle est au placard, me boude parce que je lui préfère une boite à roues que je ne décapote même pô pour éviter sa susceptibilité, ché pas pourquoi elle me fait tout ce cirque en démarrant plus
faut les faire tourner tous les combiens les moteurs quand çà roule plus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> alors voici ma mienne:love:
> regardez, comme j'enfume comme l'a dit ZROlive, personne me double, tous derrière moi


Arffffff !!!!!! Flambeuse, va !!!!!!!!!!!!:love::love:


----------



## Absolutphot (29 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mon frérot va faire "kitter" sa 883 R en 1200 ou passer directement à la nouvelle 1200 XR qui va probablement sortir en début d'année :



Ca fait zarbe un HD avec une chaîne...mais elle a une bonne gueule...avec les couleurs écurie ! 




Toumaï a dit:


> alors voici ma mienne:love:



C'est où?

+ ça dépend...elle est au chaud ta machine?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

c'est à Carole.
elle dort dans mon parking souterrain, mais y'a un tit poil d'air qui passe par une grande grille d'aération, c'est ptêt çà 

y'a une HD garée à côté qui a mit sa couverture d'hiver 
ma suzette veut aussi un cache nez:mouais:

marre d'lui acheter des trucs


----------



## Absolutphot (29 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> marre d'lui acheter des trucs



;.)

Tu y vas souvent à Carole?
Tu y roules en semaine?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> C'est clair, j'irai &#224; l'exam habill&#233; en djeunss', en faisant bien "V" &#224; tout le monde alors que je suis &#224; pied
> 
> 
> 
> ...




d&#233;sol&#233; de faire l'inter &#224; tout le monde. Mais j'ai eu le cas porsche GT. plus de 600CV et 330 en pointe. Aux feux, &#231;a allait, les 230KG pour les 1XX (elle est &#233;trang&#232;re ma br&#234;le); mais des que &#231;a a tourn&#233; :mouais:  ben, fallait que j'essore grave de chez grave.  et quant aux reprises... bon, il m'a mis 50m :rose: :love: .  Et tout pareil, grand sugnes en nous s&#233;parant, j'avoue, monsieur le procureur, on avait pris notre pied.

Mais, c'est pas tous les jours no&#235;l (et tant mieux). 

Reprenez votre lecture, je retourne au post de majintode pour reprendre la mienne.



Thebig: rrraaaahhhh lovely la XR. Je la veux &#224; cot&#233; du ZRX. Je meurs. BBBAAAAMMM!!!


----------



## quetzalk (29 Novembre 2006)

Touma&#239;;4071704 a dit:
			
		

> marre d'lui acheter des trucs



bah sur la W au moins, y a un kick :love:  (*)

sinon zebig dr&#244;lement jolie la nouvelle 1200 je ne l'avais pas encore vue 


(*) bon mais y a pas de freins non plus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> y'a une HD garée à côté qui a mit sa couverture d'hiver


Euh ! J'ose à peine le dire, moi elle dort chez mon fils, dans son garage hautement sécurisé, sophistiqué et chauffé (mes excuses !:rose tout près de la Speed Triple ... peut être une grande histoire d'amour qui commence...
ps : ça doit faire un drôle de truc, un croisement entre un Sporster et une Speed ...


----------



## woulf (29 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! J'ose à peine le dire, moi elle dort chez mon fils, dans son garage hautement sécurisé, sophistiqué et chauffé (mes excuses !:rose tout près de la Speed Triple ... peut être une grande histoire d'amour qui commence...
> ps : ça doit faire un drôle de truc, un croisement entre un Sporster et une Speed ...



Une Speedster... Mais ça, faut aller voir du côté de chez Porsche


----------



## quetzalk (29 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> Une Speedster... Mais ça, faut aller voir du côté de chez Porsche



Opel, mon vieux, Opel...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> Une Speedster... Mais ça, faut aller voir du côté de chez Porsche



Ou chez Opel ...


----------



## quetzalk (29 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ou chez Opel ...



&#224; son &#233;poque, Opel n'existait peut-&#234;tre m&#234;me pas si &#231;a se trouve !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> à son époque, Opel n'existait peut-être même pas si ça se trouve !



A son époque ? :affraid: La firme existe depuis le 19ème siècle !


----------



## nicogala (29 Novembre 2006)

Absolutphot a dit:


> ;.)
> 
> Tu y vas souvent &#224; Carole?
> Tu y roules en semaine?



Hop hop hop jeune homme !! 
A peine arriv&#233; et tu branches vulgairement une femme m&#251;re innocente ? 
Tu vas pas lui proposer un traquenard sur une route secondaire pendant que tu y es aussi non ? :mouais: 

Nam&#233;o ! 


C'est bon, Julie, tu peux respirer, j'ai pr&#233;venu l'individu 


Bon sinon, pour changer un peu, ce soir j'ai du faire un petit passage de 120Km/h &#224; 20Km/h en qques instants pour pas m'encastrer dans la R5 d'une... blonde qui faisat demi-tour en venant d'en f&#226;ce... (eh oui, que voulez-vous, c'est la triste loi des s&#233;ries, je suis destin&#233; &#224; m'encastrer dans les blondes...:rateau: coucou: Julie) ... )
Que la vie est dure et dangereuse de nos jours...


----------



## ikiki (29 Novembre 2006)

'soir à tous!
F'sait un moment que j'étais pas passé par là... :rose:

A part ça ça va... 
Le GSR est toujours chez le concess, pas de réparation prévue avant l'année prochaine :mouais:  --> connerie de procédure deun mois mini avant de transmettre le PV aux assurances quand c'est les condés qui font le constat :sleep:

Bouarf, c'est naz les basquettes...


Sinon bienvenue à Majintode (courage pour le code, c'est le pire je crois) et Absolutphot (trouvé ton jeu de bécanne?)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2006)

nicogala a dit:


> je suis destiné à m'encastrer dans les blondes...:rateau:


Et tu te plains ????????? Moi, le premier accident, j'ai encastré un mec et le second c'est toujours un mec (mais pas le même, faut pas abuser !!!!!!) qui m'a encastré !
A choisir... ...


----------



## woulf (29 Novembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> Opel, mon vieux, Opel...




La prochaine fois que tu voudras faire le malin, tu v&#233;rifieras de pas dire de conneries...

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porsche_356

Et je te saurai gr&#233; d'arr&#234;ter de me traiter de "vieux" &#224; tout bout de champ, fut-ce avec des smileys.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

Pri&#232;re d'&#233;diter avec quelques smileys dont la couleur sera utile aux mod&#233;rateurs pour agir ou ne pas agir.

Merci.

Et on dit "savoir" gr&#233;. Pas &#234;tre


----------



## woulf (29 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4072152 a dit:
			
		

> Prière d'éditer avec quelques smileys dont la couleur sera utile aux modérateurs pour agir ou ne pas agir.
> 
> Merci.
> 
> Et on dit "savoir" gré. Pas être



Edition faite au moins sur la reprise grammaticale dont je te sais gré 
Pour le reste, je pense que nous sommes entre grandes personnes et que nous n'aurons pas à en reparler. Ne donnons pas à ces quelques échanges plus de portée qu'ils n'en méritent réellement.


----------



## Absolutphot (29 Novembre 2006)

nicogala a dit:


> Hop hop hop jeune homme !!
> A peine arrivé et tu branches vulgairement une femme mûre innocente ?
> Tu vas pas lui proposer un traquenard sur une route secondaire pendant que tu y es aussi non ? :mouais:
> 
> Naméo ! .



????? Pardon?

Je branche qui moi?
Avoir l'avis d'utilisateur de Carole c'est brancher????

C'est tout à fait dans le sujet...il faudrait lire avec un peu plus d'attention


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2006)

Absolutphot a dit:


> Avoir l'avis d'utilisateur de Carole c'est brancher????


Euh ! Je crois que son prénom c'est Julie et pas Carole !!!!!!


----------



## tinibook (29 Novembre 2006)

Mmmmh! La technique de l'innocent...  H&#233;, h&#233;! Le bodyguard t'a vite rep&#233;r&#233;!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

Nico, my body guard, toujours l&#224; quand il faut:love: 
mouais j'recommen&#231;ais &#224; avoir la boule au ventre l&#224;:sick: :affraid: 
sinon, moi j't'emboutirai pas promis, quand chui en tuture, j'passe mon temps &#224; surveiller tous les motards, pr&#234;te &#224; m'encastrer moi-m&#234;me dans la barri&#232;re de s&#233;cu :casse: ch&#233; pas moi, roule sur des routes interdites aux blondes m'est avis que t'es fortement attir&#233; par elles surtout 

Carole je n'y suis all&#233;e qu'une seule fois, en stage de d&#233;bourrage de suzette, histoire de m'apprendre &#224; tenir les r&#234;nes depuis qu'une vilaine bandinette m'avait mise au tas sauvagement  en m'&#233;jectant dans les champs d'orties dans une ville m&#233;di&#233;vale en plus:mouais:  horrible cauchemar de goudron, d'h&#233;matomes multicolores et de peau arrach&#233;e malgr&#233; mes coques pis des pompiers qui ne cessaient de me demander mon n&#176; de t&#233;l histoire de voir si mon cerveau fonctionnait bien :mouais: 

bref, Carole, j'y retournerai uniquement si on me garantissait de bons pilotes tournicotant avec moi, parce que tous les jours on les ramasse &#224; la pelle, je ne parle m&#234;me pas du week-end, c'est l'h&#233;catombe 

> ikiki, je suis effar&#233;e de voir la r&#233;activit&#233; des assureurs, vu le fric qu'on leur laisse:mouais: me serait &#233;nerv&#233;e depuis longtemps en faisant mon emmerdeuse journali&#232;re bon courage &#224; vous deux 

>Quetzalk : suis pas s&#251;re que j'arriverai &#224; me servir d'un kiiikk  
>woulf : jolie boite &#224; roue speedporche 

kissousssss et VV apaisants de votre Toum pour une douce nuit:love:


edit pour absoluphot : nam&#233; c'&#233;tait juste pour rigouler Nico  l'est gentil tout plein  pis d'abord chui pas si m&#251;re que &#231;&#224; :bebe:


----------



## Absolutphot (29 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> Carole je n'y suis allée qu'une seule fois, en stage de débourrage



Ok ma question se posait sur la semaine ou le wek end justement parceque manifestement il n'y a qu'en semaine que c'est viable. J'ai tellement entendu dire qu'il y avait même des bouchons pour rentrer sur la piste...je voulais savoir si c'était naze à ce point.

Ton stage était bien selon toi? C'était quelle boite?

Il y a beaucoup de pistards sur ce fil?




Toumaï a dit:


> namé c'était juste pour rigouler


oui oui c'est bien


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

mouais Carole c'est vraiment pourri le week end, bouchons à rallonge de deux heures pour tourner 10 mns:mouais: 
la semaine c'est mieux, sauf le lundi car les concess tournent comme des bourrins!

l'idéal serait de louer le circuit avec qui on veut à une heure donnée:hein: 

sinon, y'a pas de réel pistard ici à part ZRolivier qui tourne des fois il me semble à l'occas:hein: 

mon stage était  avec Cyril Laurent, sa sté Jaws à fontenay 94
nous étions une dizaine de tous niveaux et chacun avait des conseils personnalisés. J'étais la plus nullos mais celle qui a le plus progressé forcément en partant de rien.. 
quand on tourne droit, on ne peut que pencher à Carole sinon c'est la gamelle assurée 

et toi? tu fais quoi? tu peux nous exposer ton expérience de pistard


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2006)

Absolutphot a dit:


> Il y a beaucoup de pistards sur ce fil?



Les anciens, &#231;a compte (ceux du temps o&#249; les embouteillages &#233;taient le vendredi soir &#224; Rungis, et qui devaient aller &#224; Folembray ou Monthl&#233;ry, voire Coulommier pour tourner) ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les anciens, ça compte (ceux du temps où les embouteillages étaient le vendredi soir à Rungis, et qui devaient aller à Folembray ou Monthléry, voire Coulommier pour tourner) ?



bah oui Pascal 77, ça doit être génétique chez les Pascal. J'en connais un autre: Pascal Raspolini qui a maintenant un atelier de préparation.

si t'as des photos ou des histoires, je crois qu'on est tous preneurs.

J'ai tourné à coulomiers, ils alternaient voiture et moto. J'ai l souvenir d'un tour où je me prenais pour Kenny Roberts, ma 4 pattes frottaient de partout, quand... un mec en 250TZ m'a fait un extérieur de folie en me regardant en prime :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:  J'ai cru que j'allais descendre et rentrer me coucher. :rose: 

sinon pour répondre à la question: avec des potes on va parfois à Carole, c'est vraiment bien et quand t'en ressors, t'es tellement rincé que t'as même plus envie d'essorer la poignée.:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> bah oui Pascal 77, &#231;a doit &#234;tre g&#233;n&#233;tique chez les Pascal. J'en connais un autre: Pascal Raspolini qui a maintenant un atelier de pr&#233;paration.
> 
> si t'as des photos ou des histoires, je crois qu'on est tous preneurs.
> 
> ...



Ben, des photos, j'en ai pas beaucoup, vu que j'&#233;tais sur le pi&#232;ge, et que j'&#233;tais le seul de la bande &#224; manier autre chose qu'un instamatic. Il doit m'en rester une (d'instamatic) des 12 H de Coulommiers de 78 ou 79 ch'sais plus trop, qu'on avait fait &#224; trois sur une Godier-Genoud, mais  c'est &#224; peu pr&#232;s tout (pit&#234;t une de l'enduro du touquet, je vais chercher), mais &#231;a fait 26 ans que j'ai raccroch&#233; mon casque, maintenant, et ma femme &#224; tout fait pour &#233;liminer les souvenirs de ce qu'elle consid&#233;rait comme une rivale :sick:, une "widow maker".


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

oups désolée Pascal :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2006)

Touma&#239;;4072513 a dit:
			
		

> oups d&#233;sol&#233;e Pascal :rose:



Pas de raison, c'est moi qui ai fait le choix, pas elle, en sacrifiant une passion pour une autre, je savais o&#249; j'allais, et je ne regrette mon choix &#224; aucun instant, m&#234;me si je trouve qu'arr&#234;ter de fumer (ce que j'ai fait au m&#234;me moment) &#233;tait plus facile. Bon, de temps en temps, aux beaux jours, on va faire un tour avec mon voisin, qui collectionne (une 2 1/2 T20 et une T 500 Suzuk de juste avant mon &#233;poque "motard"*), ou que tel ou tel copain d'un de mes fils tient &#224; me "faire essayer" sa b&#233;cane, mais &#231;a reste tr&#232;s occasionnel.



(*) J'ai eu deux &#233;poques en moto, une premi&#232;re, de 69 &#224; 73 ou c'&#233;tait juste un moyen de d&#233;placement accessible deux ans plus t&#244;t que la voiture (le permis moto n'est pass&#233; &#224; 18 ans qu'en 1970, je l'ai pass&#233; &#224; 16 ans), et ou mon "b&#233;b&#233;" &#233;tait ma guitare plus que ma moto (une CB 250 Honda de 63, un "poumon", je vous dit pas ... :rateau puis ma p&#233;riode "motard", de mon retour de l'arm&#233;e en 74, jusqu'&#224; la fin, en 80, o&#249; j'ai rejoint "la bande" des motards de Maisons-Alfort (qui, outre les poireaux dans mon genre, comprenait des "pointures", comme Thierry Tchernine, G&#233;rard Choukroun ou Gilles Husson, et un "mentor", G&#233;rard Lestoquoi, plus connu comme "Froggy" (du nom de son magasin, "Froggy Moto" &#224; St Maurice), et adepte des formules "Promosport", dont la plus connue &#233;tait la "coupe Kawa").


EDIT : Les tomes 1 et 5 du Joe Bar Team sont d'ailleurs le parfait reflet de cette &#233;poque 74/80, d'o&#249; mon addiction &#224; cette s&#233;rie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2006)

La moto pour moi, c'est devenu un espace de liberté dont j'aurais difficile à me défaire...
Jamais auparavant je n'avais connu de telles sensations ... le vent ... le soleil ... la pluie même ... les paysages qui défilent ... les odeurs quelles qu'elles soient ... 
Et surtout, l'esprit est dégagé de tous les soucis autres que ceux liés à la conduite de l'engin ... plus le temps de penser à tes problèmes familiaux, financiers ou autres ... l'important c'est de rester sur ta mob et de rentrer en un seul morceau...
Et puis, il y a tout ce qui tourne autour ... les copains bikers, les rencontres fortuites, les balades en petits groupes, les concentrations etc... etc... tout un petit monde qui gravite autour de nos motos...
Quand j'ai envie de prendre ma bagnole ... facile ... je monte dedans et je démarre ! Avec ma HD, c'est tout un cérémonial ... faut s'habiller, se protéger, se botter, se ganter, se casquer ... faut faire chauffer le VTwin délicatement, avec tendresse pour ses petits pistons à longue course... faut vibrer avec la machine ... bref, rien que du bon ... du très bon même ! ... ça te déconnecte de la réalité ... tu ne penses qu'à une seule chose, c'est rouler ... n'importe où, mais rouler...
Bien sûr que c'est casse-gueule, bien sûr que c'est dangereux ... tout le monde ici le dira !
Mais à force de tenter de se protéger du danger, on passe à côté de choses merveilleuses, l'important c'est de vivre et de se sentir vivre ... le reste, tout le reste, c'est le destin qui s'en occupe...


----------



## Absolutphot (30 Novembre 2006)

ikiki a dit:


> et Absolutphot (trouvé ton jeu de bécanne?)



nonche...je m'en passerai...ça n'existe manifestement pas....


----------



## Absolutphot (30 Novembre 2006)

Ouais l'époque Joe Bar (Le premier surtout, je préfère 1000 fois le dessin à la Franquin) j'ai pas mal d'amis qui en sont nostalgiques...C'est vraiment chouette d'entendre toutes ces anecdotes qui paraissent un peu irréelles vu l'époque et le nombre de motards actuels...l'esprit n'est plus aux aventuriers d'antan pour lesquels tout ou presque était permit. 

Maintenant ils sont un peu désabusés pour la plupart, en on un peu marre des routes locales 1000 fois repassés et préfèrent généralement louer des bécanes à l'étranger et visiter le pays comme ça...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

Absolutphot a dit:


> Ouais l'époque Joe Bar (Le premier surtout, je préfère 1000 fois le dessin à la Franquin) j'ai pas mal d'amis qui en sont nostalgiques...C'est vraiment chouette d'entendre toutes ces anecdotes qui paraissent un peu irréelles vu l'époque et le nombre de motards actuels...l'esprit n'est plus aux aventuriers d'antan pour lesquels tout ou presque était permit.
> 
> Maintenant ils sont un peu désabusés pour la plupart, en on un peu marre des routes locales 1000 fois repassés et préfèrent généralement louer des bécanes à l'étranger et visiter le pays comme ça...



c'était pas non plus oui-oui, faut pas croire.

Par contre tu lances une belle idée, qui a loué une moto pour visiter réellement un pays? je dis bien visiter, pas juste aller d'un club de vacance à la ville d'à coté pour faire les courses.

sinon, il y a de très belles routes sur notre beau territoire. Et pas si loin de Paris pour quelques unes.


----------



## Lila (30 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> sinon, il y a de tr&#232;s belles routes sur notre beau territoire. Et pas si loin de Paris pour quelques unes.



..je vous parlerai bien des routes du Var   

maiiiiiiis....:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ..je vous parlerai bien des routes du Var
> 
> maiiiiiiis....:rateau:



oui, il y a de belles côtes 

Vas y, fais péter les départementales, la joue pas perso.


----------



## Majintode (30 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> c'était pas non plus oui-oui, faut pas croire.
> 
> Par contre tu lances une belle idée, qui a loué une moto pour visiter réellement un pays? je dis bien visiter, pas juste aller d'un club de vacance à la ville d'à coté pour faire les courses.
> 
> sinon, il y a de très belles routes sur notre beau territoire. Et pas si loin de Paris pour quelques unes.



J'ai un pote qui a fait ça au Japon avec son frère (ils sont franco-japonais et dingues de moto) : Hayabusa et CBR XX (oui, le Super BlackBird, appelé aussi le "Super Méchant" ou encore le "wouah la vache ça tire").
Manque de bol, ils visitaient un peu rapidement les autoroutes aux abords de Tokyo et hop, police japonaise aux fesses... Le frangin se met à côté de mon pote et lui fait un signe de la main qui signifiait à peu de chose près "trace ta route frérot, traaaaace !". 300km/h sur autoroute... avec Toyota Supra (préparée façon police de la route) au cul, car au Pays du Soleil Levant, les flics ne roulent pas un Scénic. Alors bon, je ne cautionne pas du tout les 300km/h sur autoroute  avec les flics au derrière hein. Depuis ils visitent toujours en moto mais cool, histoire de pouvoir voir le paysage 
Ah oui au fait, ils ne se sont pas fait attraper, ils se sont cachés dans une station service...


----------



## Absolutphot (30 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> et toi? tu fais quoi? tu peux nous exposer ton expérience de pistard



Ca va être simple, je fais pas de piste ;.)

J'ai juste roulé 2 jours à Issoire et 1 au Géoparc...



ZRXolivier a dit:


> Par contre tu lances une belle idée, qui a loué une moto pour visiter réellement un pays?



Comme je l'évoquais précédemment, j'ai organisé 3 semaines de HD avec des potes Nevada, Utah, Arizona, California...C'était une chouette route.

Et j'ai organisé pour l'année prochaine, British Columbia, Vancouver Island et Alaska avec un pote qui l'a déjà fait, là ce serait Triumph ou BMW.

Autrement avec ces mêmes acolytes, le suivant sera Norvège (où j'ai reperé le terrain 3 fois cette année) mais en achetant des trails pas chers ou Nouvelle Zélande...mais là j'avoue n'avoir encore rien préparé...

Ca demande chaque fois beaucoup de préparation....mais qu'est ce que ça vaut le coup !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2006)

Absolutphot a dit:


> Ca demande chaque fois beaucoup de préparation....mais qu'est ce que ça vaut le coup !



Et sans doute une bonne dose de "nerf de la guerre", nan ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

j'avoues que j'aimerais bien me faire une petite virée aux US.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> j'avoues que j'aimerais bien me faire une petite vir&#233;e aux US.


Je suis occup&#233; &#224; me renseigner aupr&#232;s de diff&#233;rentes agences pour les circuits "Road 66" y compris la location de Harleys ... j'ai vraiment envie d'y aller l'ann&#233;e prochaine !!!!!
A vrai dire &#231;a d&#233;pendra non pas de l'envie, mais du pognon ... malheureusement, je suis actuellement en pleine "s&#233;paration" () et je ne sais pas comment &#231;a va tourner ...
En plus, mon boulot de consultant ind&#233;pendant a des hauts et des bas ... parfois j'ai des missions de 2 ou 3 mois super bien pay&#233;es ... et parfois je reste des mois &#224; glandouiller avec des contrats de merde ... mais &#231;a, c'est probablement le prix de la libert&#233; !
On verra !!!!!!!!!

http://www.american-motors-travel.com/


----------



## Absolutphot (30 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et sans doute une bonne dose de "nerf de la guerre", nan ?



Certes, certes...

Chez les Z&#233;tazuniens surtout c'est tellement moins cher de louer une caisse! Mais bon, il faut choisir ses priorit&#233;s...comme d'hab'...




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je suis occup&#233; &#224; me renseigner aupr&#232;s de diff&#233;rentes agences pour les circuits "Road 66" [/URL]



Je confesse avoir d&#233;cid&#233; ne jamais passer par des trucs tout empaquet&#233;s...c'est tellement moins savoureux....

Surtout qu'&#224; l'&#233;poque du net, y'a rien de plus simple &#224; organiser...c'est juste se retrousser les manches &#224; l'avance ;.)

(edit) + le plus long bout de 66 d'un bloc se trouve &#224; partir de Seligman, le reste ce ne sont que des fragments &#224; cause de la 40...mais tu dois le savoir d&#233;j&#224;.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

je viens de dégotter ça!

j'en veux une, j'en veux une. 

http://www.harley-davidson.com/wcm/...XR1200_minisite/XR1200_popup.jsp?locale=fr_FR


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> je viens de dégotter ça!
> 
> j'en veux une, j'en veux une.
> 
> http://www.harley-davidson.com/wcm/...XR1200_minisite/XR1200_popup.jsp?locale=fr_FR


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> image qui tue!​



mouarf.


Non, sérieux; le XR1200 me botte vraiment. reste à en découvrir le prix 

Et puis va falloir convaincre miss ZRXvalou que ben... c'est pas confortable, je sais.:rose:


----------



## Majintode (1 Décembre 2006)

Une autre moto (mon coeur appartenant au Speed Triple :love que je kiffe bien : le Xeleven... Une moto née beaucoup trop tôt...


----------



## Pooley (1 Décembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> mouarf.
> 
> 
> Non, sérieux; le XR1200 me botte vraiment. reste à en découvrir le prix



aprés le night rod et le 883 low c'est ptetre celle que j'trouve la plus belle, puis niveau caracteristiques, gloups j'espere qu'y a une ceinture parce que bon...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

Pooley a dit:


> aprés le night rod et le 883 low c'est ptetre celle que j'trouve la plus belle, puis niveau caracteristiques, gloups j'espere qu'y a une ceinture parce que bon...



bon 90CV faut pas non plus flipper mais bon 90 canassons à la mode twin... ils doivent hennir un minimum.:love:


----------



## woulf (1 Décembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Une autre moto (mon coeur appartenant au Speed Triple :love que je kiffe bien : le Xeleven... Une moto née beaucoup trop tôt...



Le speed ressemble à une gazelle famélique à côté de cette brèle, qui est très massive.
Quant à une mostro, à côté ça sera un top model anorexique  

Ceci dit, le X11 n'a jamais eu de bonnes critiques, la presse l'ayant quasi-unanimement trouvé laid et trop massif, même si tous lui reconnaissaient de bonnes qualités dynamiques (un 1100 XX dénudée, ça part déjà avec de très bon gènes  )
Le succès commercial n'a pas, je crois été au rendez-vous; il y a sûrement de belles affaires à faire en occasion.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> Le speed ressemble à une gazelle famélique à côté de cette brèle, qui est très massive.
> Quant à une mostro, à côté ça sera un top model anorexique
> 
> Ceci dit, le X11 n'a jamais eu de bonnes critiques, la presse l'ayant quasi-unanimement trouvé laid et trop massif, même si tous lui reconnaissaient de bonnes qualités dynamiques (un 1100 XX dénudée, ça part déjà avec de très bon gènes  )
> Le succès commercial n'a pas, je crois été au rendez-vous; il y a sûrement de belles affaires à faire en occasion.



oui, belle bête. mais Honda s'entête à faire des bécanes hyper efficaces sans caractères. J'en ai eu plusieurs, ça freine (sans tout planter non plus), ça accélère et même bien (mais sans l'impression), ça tient la route (mais avec un léger flou)... Et pour finir, les sensations tu les touche à partir de 7000 tours mini., à ce régime là, t'es à plus de 160!!!

Pareil pour le dernier 1000 qu'ils ont lancé en appuyant sur les sensations!... à coté d'un FJ, d'un Twin ou du ZRX, t'as l'impression d'avoir un poumon  C'est hyper efficace mais pas marrant.


----------



## woulf (1 Décembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> oui, belle bête. mais Honda s'entête à faire des bécanes hyper efficaces sans caractères. J'en ai eu plusieurs, ça freine (sans tout planter non plus), ça accélère et même bien (mais sans l'impression), ça tient la route (mais avec un léger flou)... Et pour finir, les sensations tu les touche à partir de 7000 tours mini., à ce régime là, t'es à plus de 160!!!
> 
> Pareil pour le dernier 1000 qu'ils ont lancé en appuyant sur les sensations!... à coté d'un FJ, d'un Twin ou du ZRX, t'as l'impression d'avoir un poumon  C'est hyper efficace mais pas marrant.



C'est bien pour ça que j'avais revendu mon VFR 800 '99, qui est peut-être une des meilleurs sportivo-GT, mais hyper linéaire (quoique jusqu'à 13000 tours tout de même  )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> C'est bien pour ça que j'avais revendu mon VFR 800 '99, qui est peut-être une des meilleurs sportivo-GT, mais hyper linéaire (quoique jusqu'à 13000 tours tout de même  )



t'as raison, le VFR est super dans les courses de COTES. Elle gagne à tous les coups.

:rose: je sais, facile :love: 


Sans rire, c'est une super bécane, même en duo; Mais sortant de la 750 VFS, je voulais du... comment dire... brut... ouais, c'est ça, brut.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Décembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Non, sérieux; le XR1200 me botte vraiment. reste à en découvrir le prix



Mon frérot va probablement être parmi les premiers à passer commande en Belgique ... le prix serait (je dis bien "serait" !) de +/- 11.500 Euros d'après le concessionnaire !
C'est vrai que c'est une superbe machine ... bel hommage au dirt track !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

çà papote çà papote les gars:hein:  pire que des filles  

mouais moi la méca et les chiffres  c'est pô mon truc 
bon suzy comme je vous l'avais expliqué me fait sa tite crise d'ado depuis que j'ai largué le speed  en l'envoyant sur la planète de lucifer  namého c'est dingue çà! j'peux même pas faire c'que j'veux si on m'avait dit que c'était pire qu'un gosse une mobylette:mouais: maintenant qu'mon fiston est grand, j'me tartine les états d'âmes d'un bout d'ferraille à la noix !!!

oki grâce à ZROlive par le virtuel, (pratique le virtuel en cas de panne:hein:  ) on a diagnostiqué une panne de son coeur, la batterie est naze de chez naze! elle s'est  mise dans un drôle d'état quand même z'avez pô une poubelle à me prêter pour lui tenir compagnie, parce que là le remplacant définitif n'est point motard  

Il faisait froid hier alors j'me suis dit bon j'lui achèterais un nouveau coeur pour les cloches mais aujourd'hui il faisait beau:mouais:  foutu temps de m****

kissousss et tchusssss à toussss d'vot toum:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

d&#233;claration de notre cher pr&#233;sident:mouais:  
http://www.motomag.com/spip/+Chirac-en-remet-une-couche-sur-les-01078+.html

pourtant, j'ai la nette impression qu'on roule &#226;chement moins vite qu'avant:hein:  o&#249; y'a que moi

edit : le t&#233;l&#233;thon &#224; Carole pour tous  m&#234;me qu'on peut faire des tours en porsche  

http://www.motomag.com/spip/+Telethon-sport-mecanique-avec-la-01082+.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Une autre moto (mon coeur appartenant au Speed Triple :love que je kiffe bien : le Xeleven... Une moto n&#233;e beaucoup trop t&#244;t...





woulf a dit:


> Le speed ressemble &#224; une gazelle fam&#233;lique &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de cette br&#232;le, qui est tr&#232;s massive.
> Quant &#224; une mostro, &#224; c&#244;t&#233; &#231;a sera un top model anorexique
> 
> Ceci dit, le X11 n'a jamais eu de bonnes critiques, la presse l'ayant quasi-unanimement trouv&#233; laid et trop massif, m&#234;me si tous lui reconnaissaient de bonnes qualit&#233;s dynamiques (un 1100 XX d&#233;nud&#233;e, &#231;a part d&#233;j&#224; avec de tr&#232;s bon g&#232;nes  )
> Le succ&#232;s commercial n'a pas, je crois &#233;t&#233; au rendez-vous; il y a s&#251;rement de belles affaires &#224; faire en occasion.



Notez, il y a eu bien pire :






La Munch Mamouth, moteur de NSU Prinz :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Décembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> déclaration de notre cher président:mouais:
> http://www.motomag.com/spip/+Chirac-en-remet-une-couche-sur-les-01078+.html
> 
> pourtant, j'ai la nette impression qu'on roule âchement moins vite qu'avant:hein:  où y'a que moi



Le discours complet ici. Si le discours est flou, ce qu'en déduit le journaliste me semble, tout de même, un peu de l'odre de la déduction à l'emporte-pièce et somme toute assez loin de ce qui a été dit.


----------



## woulf (1 Décembre 2006)

ils ont refait récemment un modèle il me semble, toujours sous l'appellation mythique... Faudra que je regarde dans mes tablettes.

Mais si tu pars là-dessus Pascal, je vais vous ressortir des photos de certaines brèles , Indian et même BSA photographiées au musée de San Diego


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> ils ont refait récemment un modèle il me semble, toujours sous l'appellation mythique... Faudra que je regarde dans mes tablettes.
> 
> Mais si tu pars là-dessus Pascal, je vais vous ressortir des photos de certaines brèles , Indian et même BSA photographiées au musée de San Diego



dans le MJ de cette semaine, il y a 4 pages de BD façon Sire sur HD Vincent. première moto pensée moderne. .
Merci Pascal pour la munch, j'en ai jamais vu mais il parait qu'elle était démente.

Suis preneur des photos d'Indian.

theBig: 11500  pour le 1200, ils se grattent non? Pourtant j'ai pas vu les dorures à l'or fin. pour le moment, il semblerait qu'elle ne soit pas en prod. ils font un sondage pour savoir comment sortir une version commerciale (sondage en ligne sur le site harley).

Toumaï, motomag est pas forcément le plus "impartial" des canards moto. Pour la batterie, essayes de la recharger. Démontes là, amènes la dans n'importe quel garage ou mieux
achetes un chargeur. Le chargeur te resservira.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Merci Pascal pour la munch, j'en ai jamais vu mais il parait qu'elle &#233;tait d&#233;mente.



&#199;a, tu peux le dire, surtout pour l'&#233;poque (1967/68), moteur 4 cylindres de 1200 cc de voiture, le tambour avant &#224; quatre cames &#233;tait aussi tr&#232;s impressionnant. Lors de ma derni&#232;re ann&#233;e de coll&#232;ge, dans le 13&#232;me &#224; Paris, un type en avait une souvent gar&#233;e sur le chemin de la gare (rue Cantagrel, &#224; 50 m de l'immeuble de l'Arm&#233;e du Salut), et en allant prendre notre train, le soir, on passait souvent cinq ou dix minutes &#224; fantasmer dessus. Je ne sais pas si j'aurais pens&#233; &#224; passer mon permis moto l'ann&#233;e suivante sans ces instants. Pour pr&#233;ciser un peu, le gros cube japonais de s&#233;rie &#224; l'&#233;poque, c'&#233;tait la Honda CB 450, la "quatre pattes" n'est sortie que deux ans plus tard !

La photo de mon post (la seule que j'ai trouv&#233 ne lui rend pas vraiment justice, mais Debar &#224; tr&#232;s bien rendu l'impression qu'elle d&#233;gageait dans le tome 5 du JBT :






woulf a dit:


> ils ont refait r&#233;cemment un mod&#232;le il me semble, toujours sous l'appellation mythique...



Oui, avec un deux litres, mais bon, c'&#233;tait &#224; mon avis de la surench&#232;re sans lendemain, juste histoire de profiter de la l&#233;gende pour essayer de faire du bl&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> &#199;a, tu peux le dire, surtout pour l'&#233;poque (1967/68), moteur 4 cylindres de 1200 cc de voiture, le tambour avant &#224; quatre cames &#233;tait aussi tr&#232;s impressionnant. Lors de ma derni&#232;re ann&#233;e de coll&#232;ge, dans le 13&#232;me &#224; Paris, un type en avait une souvent gar&#233;e sur le chemin de la gare (rue Cantagrel, &#224; 50 m de l'immeuble de l'Arm&#233;e du Salut), et en allant prendre notre train, le soir, on passait souvent cinq ou dix minutes &#224; fantasmer dessus. Je ne sais pas si j'aurais pens&#233; &#224; passer mon permis moto l'ann&#233;e suivante sans ces instants. Pour pr&#233;ciser un peu, le gros cube japonais de s&#233;rie &#224; l'&#233;poque, c'&#233;tait la Honda CB 450, la "quatre pattes" n'est sortie que deux ans plus tard !



Ha! la CB 450, autre mythe. Intouchable aujourd'hui. Un bi bien coupleux. Quetzalc en a une descendante avec sa WR 650.

Edit: tu m'as grill&#233;. Un moteur de nsu ! Ils avaient d&#233;ja invent&#233; le "rabbit", un peu encombrant mais effet garantie.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Décembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> theBig: 11500  pour le 1200, ils se grattent non? Pourtant j'ai pas vu les dorures à l'or fin. pour le moment, il semblerait qu'elle ne soit pas en prod. ils font un sondage pour savoir comment sortir une version commerciale (sondage en ligne sur le site harley).


...11.500 Euros, c'est le prix de mon Sporster 1200 Low ... donc il semble bien que la XR 1200 va tourner dans ces prix là ... cher mais n'oublions pas la très faible décote des HD en occasion...
D'après le concessionnaire, le modèle que l'on voit sur les photos publiés actuellement est le modèle quasi-définitif avec la fameuse fourche inversée... la production commencerait en janvier et les premières livraisons en février/mars - avec mon frérot on s'est inscrit sur la liste d'attente des essais ... je te tiendrai au courant !
Vrai que sur le papier, c'est une belle machine !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

ben ici, ils font ceux qui sont pas au courant. Wait and see.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

Merci Olive pour le chargeur, j'savais pas qu'on pouvait recharger 
Pourquoi alors on m'avait déjà facturé une batterie neuve sur l'ancienne bandinette si çà se recharge 
Suis vraiment la cliente pigeon idéale:mouais: 

Bigounet tu vas encore changé de mobylette alors:hein: c'est dingue, comme nous pouvons être infidèles à nos montures, on ne les garde pas longtemps comparé aux voitures


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Décembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> Bigounet tu vas encore changé de mobylette alors:hein: c'est dingue, comme nous pouvons être infidèles à nos montures, on ne les garde pas longtemps comparé aux voitures


Non, pas moi ! mais mon frérot est intéressé !!!!! ... moi, je suis plutôt occupé à me demander si je vais devoir m'en séparer ou non dans un proche avenir compte tenu des problèmes financiers qui ne vont pas tarder à se pointer à l'horizon...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Non, pas moi ! mais mon fr&#233;rot est int&#233;ress&#233; !!!!! ... moi, je suis plut&#244;t occup&#233; &#224; me demander si je vais devoir m'en s&#233;parer ou non dans un proche avenir compte tenu des probl&#232;mes financiers qui ne vont pas tarder &#224; se pointer &#224; l'horizon...



t'inquietes thebig. tu la garderas.  

Je dois aller &#224; Lesquin 3&#176; semaine de D&#233;cembre, je te ferai signe. Sale temps aujourd'hui, ma sinusite appr&#233;cie... m'en fous, je sors ZRX, je vais devenir fou enferm&#233;.

Toum. une batterie morte, &#231;a arrive mais c'est quand m&#234;me pas tous les jours. Par contre ne fais pas le coup des cables avec une voiture, parceque l&#224;: plus de batterie.


----------



## woulf (2 Décembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Suis preneur des photos d'Indian.



Y à qu'a demander !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

génial. merci 

Mattez le train avant, je sais pas ce qu'ils mettaient, au moins du 200. Flutte, va falloir que rechange mon clavier.


----------



## quetzalk (2 Décembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> génial. merci
> 
> Mattez le train avant, je sais pas ce qu'ils mettaient, au moins du 200. Flutte, va falloir que rechange mon clavier.



joli mais pour se faufiler entre les files de voitures, aheum... comment dire ?  :mouais:


----------



## naas (3 Décembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ...Par contre ne fais pas le coup des cables avec une voiture, parceque là: plus de batterie.


Ah bon c'est suuuuuurrrrrrrrrrr ?  :bebe:  


_(j'ai un copain qui a insisté 5 minutes pour démarrer ma moto avec sa bagnole, il a fallu que j'en arrive presque au poings pour qu'il ouvre ses grandes oreilles  )
_


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2006)

histoire vrai:

hier soir vers 7HOO, on rentrait tranquillou à la maison, un stop: je m'arrête... Coup d'oeil à gauche, des voitures à 200-300M, je vais pour m'engager et là, instinct de survie, je m'arrête et re-regardes à gauche: une twingo à donf et sans éclairage (rien, nada)...  ...


Moralité: en cette saison, faites très attention aux givrés, ils sont capables de tout, y compris de vous dire après: et alors, de toute façon j'avais la priorité :mouais: 


c'était ma minute: yapamoyenderajouter1au qi debulotde certains?

Bonne route et faites gaffe.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Décembre 2006)

Lu dans "L'Encyclopédie imbécile de la moto" - Joe Bar Team :

*Partir, c'est pourrir un pneu !!!!!!!!!!



*Au moins, quand t'as pas trop le moral, quelques pages du Joe Bar Team et c'est reparti !!!!


----------



## PommeQ (4 Décembre 2006)

Un bref bonjour à tous ... cela faisait un bout de temps !
Peu de moto en ce moment compte tenu de ce temps  

Pour faire passer le temps, une petite video (sans chute ... promis), d'un detournement de GSXR 1100 ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Un bref bonjour à tous ... cela faisait un bout de temps !
> Peu de moto en ce moment compte tenu de ce temps
> 
> Pour faire passer le temps, une petite video (sans chute ... promis), d'un detournement de GSXR 1100 ...



ouch! chaud devant  

Pour le temps, c'est sur qu'il faut viser, dimanche 2hoo de répit, hier 0. :rose:  Vous croyez qu'ils vont sortir un patch pour me faire décrocher?


----------



## quetzalk (5 Décembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Pour le temps, c'est sur qu'il faut viser, dimanche 2hoo de répit, hier 0. :rose:  Vous croyez qu'ils vont sortir un patch pour me faire décrocher?



Arf ! bah s'ils sortaient déjà un patch pour fiabiliser les prévisions météo ça serait un bien beau cadeau  . J'ai l'impression que ça a empiré, actuellement même à 24 h le temps réel correspond rarement à ce qui est annoncé  :mouais: .


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> Arf ! bah s'ils sortaient déjà un patch pour fiabiliser les prévisions météo ça serait un bien beau cadeau  . J'ai l'impression que ça a empiré, actuellement même à 24 h le temps réel correspond rarement à ce qui est annoncé  :mouais: .



T'as qu'à relire "S.O.S. Météores", d'Edgar P. Jacob ! :affraid:


----------



## SupaPictave (5 Décembre 2006)

La météo, c'est d'la daube.

Samedi dernier je me suis fait rincer, y faisait pourtant pas dégueux quand je suis parti, mais au retour (j'avais une 60aine de bornes à faire), pouf, la douche. Heurmf...
M'enfin c'était rigolo, je me suis arrêté pour enfiler mon pantalon de pluie...

Pi j'en ai profité pour coucher la kadouze. Ouaip, empétré dans ma tenue pluie, j'ai un peu surestimé la force avec laquelle je l'ai remise droite (j'étais sur la béquille latérale). Du coup, 450 kilos (chargé avec plein récent) sur la jambe droite un peu en devers, comme un crétin à pas pouvoir me rattrapper.

Après avoir réfléchit posément à ma situation pendant au moins 10 secondes, je l'ai couché, tout doucement, mais bon sang, impossible de la relever. J'en ai encore des courbatures. Avec l'aide d'un gentil automobiliste j'ai relevé la bestiole, mais c'était pas rien.

Et comme de bien entendu, le temps de négocier cette petite aventure... Il ne pleuvait plus.

J'adore la moto


----------



## quetzalk (6 Décembre 2006)

J'ai trouv&#233; un nouveau jeu pour No&#235;l !  Sympa quand on s'ennuie en moto confin&#233; dans une grande ville, z'allez voir.
Alors, comment faire d&#233;coller un avion de chasse ?

Super fastoche :
1 - prenez une moto... disons...  tout sauf sportive (la W 650 est parfaite pour &#231;a... la K-12 &#231;a devrait le faire tr&#232;s bien aussi...)
2 - posez vous dans une grande avenue d&#233;gag&#233;e, &#224; un feu rouge au premier rang &#224; c&#244;t&#233; d'un type en Ducati 
3 - regardez dans le vague... n'importe o&#249;, dans le vague mais surtout pas le type  . Ne pas toucher la poign&#233;e de gaz.
4 - feu vert = d&#233;marrer &#224; fond de premi&#232;re. Mais alors, vraiment &#224; fond, hein, puis en limite de zone rouge passer la seconde, et ensuite rouler tranquille, normalement.

:love: C'EST PRET :love:​
il ne vous reste plus qu'&#224; admirer le petit feu rouge qui en un &#233;clair s'&#233;loigne dans le lointain (ou dans l'autobus qui finissait sa manoeuvre, au carrefour suivant = compter + 100 points) : c'est joli non ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> il ne vous reste plus qu'à admirer le petit feu rouge qui en un éclair s'éloigne dans le lointain (ou dans l'autobus qui finissait sa manoeuvre, au carrefour suivant = compter + 100 points) : c'est joli non ?


...ça ! c'est du vécu !!!!!!!!


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> 4 - feu vert = démarrer à fond de première. Mais alors, vraiment à fond, hein, puis en limite de zone rouge paser la seconde, et ensuite rouler tranquille, normalement.



:love: :love: :love: c'est idiot mais ça me fait un bien fou


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

mais à force y'en a qui ont essayé, z'ont eu des problèmes enfin c'est vous qui voyez:hein:  :love: :love: :love: 

bon moi j'roule plus, j'me barre en wagon à roulettes demain en bretagne,çà changera question fond d'première:mouais: mais j'reviens vite vous voir ce week-end z'êtes contents hein  

bon avant d'partir j'ai fait du ménage de twingo pour Nico, Olive et les autres au cazou...:mouais: 
un nouveau toumaï staïïle  histoire que je dorme sur mes deux noreilles et que j'retrouve pas encore une de nos mobylettes embourbée dans cette saloperie d' pot d' yaourt :love: 

http://www.kewego.fr/video/iLyROoaftJHA.html
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

salut les potos.

Avec le temps qu'il fait, j'ai pas posé mes gommes dehors depuis dimanche dernier. Ca passera. 

Est ce que l'opération Téléthon à Carole est maintenue? parceque l'idée est bonne mais avec ce temps, ça l'est déja moins.

Quelqu'un a des infos?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

salut la troupe

bien rentrée de ma virée bretonne avec orgie de crêpes et de cidre qui m'ont rendue malade :sick:  du coup j'ai pas bien profité de  mon séjour  il faut que j'apprenne le mot raisonnable et que j'oublie l'excès de tout 
j'ai même râté des macgéens à Rennes à cause de ma désorganisation totale et m'en excuse auprès d'eux, je n'ai pû voir que mon parrain 1heure seulement:rose: 

sinon, oui c'est maintenu à Carole et il fait super beau, tu vas pouvoir rouler Olive moi je ne sais pas trop car je suis complètement cassée là

bisouilles à tous:love:


----------



## ikiki (10 Décembre 2006)

Salut à tous 

Bon, la prise en charge pour les réparations du GSR est enfin faite 
Z'ont commandé les pièces, et peut être le 15 je récupère ma meule 

Rahhh, suis en manque là


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2006)

ikiki a dit:


> Salut à tous
> Bon, la prise en charge pour les réparations du GSR est enfin faite
> Z'ont commandé les pièces, et peut être le 15 je récupère ma meule



 ... super nouvelles ikiki ... content pour toi ! ...
De mon côté, j'ai pas eu le courage de la sortir (**) ... pourtant faisait beau mais avec seulement 2° j'ai eu peur de me les geler ... c'est probablement "ça" devenir vieux !!!:rateau:

(**) ...je parlais de ma mob, bien évidemment !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> De mon c&#244;t&#233;, j'ai pas eu le courage de la sortir (**) ... pourtant faisait beau mais avec seulement 2&#176; j'ai eu peur de me les geler ... c'est probablement "&#231;a" devenir vieux !!!:rateau:
> 
> (**) ...je parlais de ma mob, bien &#233;videmment !



Tu n'as plus qu'&#224; te rabattre sur les rennes et le tra&#238;neau


----------



## tinibook (10 Décembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> salut la troupe
> 
> bien rentrée de ma virée bretonne avec orgie de crêpes et de cidre...:



Heu... Les crêpes Suzettes? 

Good news pour toi ikiki!


----------



## mamyblue (10 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... super nouvelles ikiki ... content pour toi ! ...
> De mon côté, j'ai pas eu le courage de la sortir (**) ... pourtant faisait beau mais avec seulement 2° j'ai eu peur de me les geler ... c'est probablement "ça" devenir vieux !!!:rateau:
> 
> (**) ...je parlais de ma mob, bien évidemment !


Bonjour tout le monde ! Vous êtes courageux de sortir encore avec votre moto par ce froid de canard  Bientôt le repos pour tout le monde je suppose... Ou y a t-il des très courageux qui roulent tout l'hiver  

Toumaï j'espère que tu es remise de ta sortie à Rennes... Attention la prochaine fois sinon :hosto:  

Bonne fin de dimanche et bises à tout le monde


----------



## MacEskis (10 Décembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde ! Vous êtes courageux de sortir encore avec votre moto par ce froid de canard  Bientôt le repos pour tout le monde je suppose... Ou y a t-il des très courageux qui roulent tout l'hiver


Courageux je ne sais pas, mais mordu très certainement   par la moto et par le
froid, bien entendu (quoiqu'il fasse encore doux pour la saison).

Là, c'est le vent qui coince, des rafales à 80-100km, et ayant failli, par deux fois,
me ramasser à cause de celles-ci, je préfère laisser l'engin dans le garage. 
Mais la semaine qui s'annonce semble plus calme donc c'est reparti mon kiki


----------



## quetzalk (10 Décembre 2006)

MacEskis a dit:


> doux pour la saison



aller-retour hier Paris-est <--> Roissy avec retour par la campagne en début de soirée :mouais: :rateau:  glaglaglaglaglagla les gants trop courts et les genoux qui se cristallisent ! :affraid: 

faut que je complète mon équipement !

ah sinon l'aller par l'A3 puis A1 terrifié : entre la zone de travaux très mal signalée (quelques cônes et lignes jaunes et BOUM dénivelé non annoncé de 10 cm et 2 km de rainurage irrégulier et BOUM fin du dénivelé :casse: le tout sans plus de marquage sol) tout ça entre les camions et les bagnoles qui changent de file comme dans OutRun, collent au Q, queues de poisson, et autres sportives surbaissées qui passent à 500 km/h sur la bande d'arrêt d'urgence... j'ai vu que c'est pas loin Carole elle est toujours comme ça c't'autoroute ???  :mouais: :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> aller-retour hier Paris-est <--> Roissy avec retour par la campagne en début de soirée :mouais: :rateau:  glaglaglaglaglagla les gants trop courts et les genoux qui se cristallisent ! :affraid:
> 
> faut que je complète mon équipement !
> 
> ah sinon l'aller par l'A3 puis A1 terrifié : entre la zone de travaux très mal signalée (quelques cônes et lignes jaunes et BOUM dénivelé non annoncé de 10 cm et 2 km de rainurage irrégulier et BOUM fin du dénivelé :casse: le tout sans plus de marquage sol) tout ça entre les camions et les bagnoles qui changent de file comme dans OutRun, collent au Q, queues de poisson, et autres sportives surbaissées qui passent à 500 km/h sur la bande d'arrêt d'urgence... j'ai vu que c'est pas loin Carole elle est toujours comme ça c't'autoroute ???  :mouais: :sick:


 là t'es dans le pire.  

prends ton temps, mais coté sensibilisé, je crois que tu donnes. 

mordu, mordu... je sais pas, mais accro oui, surement. Surement un des rares trucs qui me fasse vraiment "kiffer".

theBig: no problemo, y a des jours où ça sert à rien. 

tibo: t'as vu la tête des rennes en gelbique? zon des teuté de gueuze 

ikiki: super, enfin une bonne nouvelle.

T'ta l'heure, feu, un type en Z1000, parole polie genre fais pas chaud, vert... GGGAAAAZZZZ :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

c'est très con, mais qu'est ce que ça fait du bien. Oui, je sais, :rose:  je suis perdu :rose: ... on fait ça quand? cool, sans baston, juste le plaisir de rouler engoncé dans ses vêtements et de se parler après... chocolat chaud, thé vert, grog...


----------



## nicogala (12 Décembre 2006)

Tiens, hier soir en rentrant du badminton j'ai fait un petit test (&#224; refaire plusieurs fois) : j'ai conserv&#233; mon cardio-fr&#233;quencem&#232;tre pour le trajet retour , bilan : 
Dur&#233;e : 11.42 mn 
Poul moyen : 104
Poul max : 111
Kcal perdues : 33

Bon, au d&#233;part j'&#233;tais pas arriv&#233; &#224; redescendre &#224; un poul normal : en d&#233;marrant la moto j'&#233;tais encore &#224; 92, c'est pour &#231;a que c'est &#224; refaire, mais c'est int&#233;ressant de voir que le rythme cardiaque est assez &#233;lev&#233; (ainsi que la consommation calorique) . 
Apr&#232;s faudrait voir en fonction du type de trajet, de la circulation environnante et la vitesse... (l&#224; c'&#233;tait en ville avec d&#233;gun et une pointe &#224; 120...)

L'un de vous aurait pas un cardio aussi ?


P.s. : ici aussi &#231;a commence &#224; piquer les genoux le matin...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

nicogala a dit:


> Tiens, hier soir en rentrant du badminton j'ai fait un petit test (à refaire plusieurs fois) : j'ai conservé mon cardio-fréquencemètre pour le trajet retour , bilan :
> Durée : 11.42 mn
> Poul moyen : 104
> Poul max : 111
> ...



Pas idiot comme test. Remarques, qu'entre le froid, la concentration c'est pas tout à fait étonnant. Puis le bidule, faut le tenir un minimum.

A suivre. Personne n'a un iPod Nike?


----------



## quetzalk (12 Décembre 2006)

nicogala a dit:


> Après faudrait voir en fonction du type de trajet, de la circulation environnante et la vitesse... (là c'était en ville avec dégun et une pointe à 120...)



quand je repense à certaines vidéos citées récemment, je me dis qu'il aurait pas fallu me prendre le pouls... rien qu'à regarder !  

PS : vous avez vu comme le thread se désertifie depuis que l'hiver est tombé ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

vous tournez pas rond les gars  va falloir vous trouver d'l'animation en cette période hivernale:hein: 
Toum à votre service :love: :love:


----------



## nicogala (12 Décembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Puis le bidule, faut le tenir un minimum.



Qué bidule


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> vous tournez pas rond les gars  va falloir vous trouver d'l'animation en cette période hivernale:hein:
> Toum à votre service :love: :love:




bon ok, tu vas avenue de la grande armée et tu nous fais un schow... miss suzy naked avec toumaî dessus (notez que j'ai pas ajouté naked) et tu nous la joues joe bar... juste histoire de voir.


didiou, on est tous là mais avec nos destrières "utilitaires" (quoique) bordel faut que ça pete dans les chaumières, que les 4/1 donnent, que le couple arache le bitume.


GO, Go, Go, GAAAZZZZ


----------



## quetzalk (12 Décembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> bon ok, tu vas avenue de la grande armée ...



 ouuuuuh bah c'est pas gagné la politique municipale anti-déplacement ayant contaminé depuis peu le 8ème... hein: bah même d'être riche ça protège plus !).   
Je suis passé dans le coin il y a une dizaine de jours même en moto c'est bof-bof... :mouais: (oui bah je fais pas la queue non plus mais pas non plus de stunt entre les camions non plus  )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> ouuuuuh bah c'est pas gagn&#233; la politique municipale anti-d&#233;placement ayant contamin&#233; depuis peu le 8&#232;me... hein: bah m&#234;me d'&#234;tre riche &#231;a prot&#232;ge plus !).
> Je suis pass&#233; dans le coin il y a une dizaine de jours m&#234;me en moto c'est bof-bof... :mouais: (oui bah je fais pas la queue non plus mais pas non plus de stunt entre les camions non plus  )



oouais, la rp devient pas &#233;vidente. Payes toi des tranches de plaisir juste &#224; l'ext&#233;rieur, emm&#232;nes ta compagne vers des endroits plus sympas, il y en a plein:

vall&#233;e de chevreuse (classique), essonne (sors de autorout vers ris orangis et cherches les d&#233;partementales, 77 vers melun > fontainebleau, milly la for&#234;t...


l'id&#233;al bucolique &#233;tant paris sur les quais un jours de soleil... la lumi&#232;re, les monuments, l'ambiance... (quand c'est pas l'affluence type m&#233;tro). un petit tour &#224; pied autour de St Michel... un caf&#233; dans un bar... la t&#234;te qui bourdonne des bruits de la ville... et retour &#224; la maison... une bonne douche... une soir&#233;e en amoureux... je vous laisse la suite...

Ha Parisssss!!!

le reste, le reste... est ce vraiment important.
Note: la m&#234;me chose n'importe o&#249;. en particulier dans le sud avec les odeurs... bon, je meurs... de plaisir...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

vi vi tu vas vouar surtout que c'est naturel la gaffette chez mwoua:mouais: même pô besoin de chowww:hein: 

un tit résumé du week à pieds déjà 
après m'être pris la flotte j'rentre dans un resto jap, retrouver des amis, j'pousse la porte, carrelage rutilant et deux serpillères par-terre, et vla tit pas que j'me retrouve en vol plané direct vers le patron décomposé:mouais: j'ai atterrit lourdement sur mes deux rotules dans un clac violent grand silence dans le resto et toutes les têtes tournées vers moi:rose: mes amis ont baissé la tête, trop la honte j'imagine:mouais: et moi j'ai vécu un grand moment de solitude en plus de la douleur me suis relevée en disant : même pas mal, hein, je souffrais le martyr et le patron est venu me demander au moins 10 fois si j'allais bien, (il devait avoir peur que j'attaque ses serpillères à la noix ) total, mes rotules sont bleues maintenant 
dimanche on va aux galeries farfouillettes rayon lingerie et j'crois voir des rayons supplémentaires!  total j'me prends direct la trombine dans un immense miroir :casse:  

ensuite traumatisée par toutes ces mésaventures quasi hebdomadaires quand même:mouais: j'ai une énorme envie de patisseries libanaises,  on s'arrête donc chez noura, je n'aime qu'une seule sorte de baklawa et le vendeur me demande lequel je lui montre du doigt et il insiste : dites un nom! bin j'réponds : noura  trop fatiguée pour lire les trois lignes, je n'ai lu que la 1ère alors que c'est écrit noura partout:bebe: j'ai cru qu'il allait avoir une crise cardiaque le pov mec, il est resté bouche bée et mon ami était mort de rire lui par contre:mouais:   

bon voilà, y'a pas de blêm si vous voulez rigouler  demandez à Gastonne:love:

z'avez vu j'vous ai même mis les boules de noël de toutes les couleurs, j'sais qu'vous les aimez bien mes boules chites rigoulotes:love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Décembre 2006)

Euh ! Toumaï ... je sais pas ce que tu fumes, mais c'est de la bonne !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

marlboro au choco c'est d'la boule euh balle!!  

chez l'buraliste j'ai pris au choco, mais y'en a aussi  à la fraise, à la vanille et au caramel, la couleur de l'emballage de la clope assortie au parfum  
bon, c'est clair çà enfume le cerveau, j'sais pô c'qu'ils mettent là dedans mais l'avantage c'est qu'on pue pas l'a goule et que çà donne  les lèvres toutes sucrées :love:
va falloir que j'essaye la fraise maintenant:love:
le caramel sera pour suzette hein  lui mettrais au luc:affraid:


----------



## SupaPictave (13 Décembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> oouais, la rp devient pas évidente. Payes toi des tranches de plaisir juste à l'extérieur, emmènes ta compagne vers des endroits plus sympas, il y en a plein:



Viendez en province!! On peut encore trouver des routes sympa, avec pas trop de képis et un chouette paysage. Puis en ce moment par chez moi c'est froid sec, avec soleil rasant et ciel bleu, la luminosité est magnifique (du moins aujourd'hui, y'a 5 jours c'était autr'chose). En fait c'est ma période préférée de l'année, quand l'atmoshpère est claire, on peut voir à des kilomètres avec une grande netteté. Puis le froid a ça de bien qu'il est revigorant. C'est un véritable plaisir de sortir.



Toumaï a dit:


> bon, c'est clair çà enfume le cerveau, j'sais pô c'qu'ils mettent là dedans mais l'avantage c'est qu'on pue pas l'a goule et que çà donne  les lèvres toutes sucrées :love:
> va falloir que j'essaye la fraise maintenant:love:



Mouais, de mon expérience de mec non fumeur, clope au chocolat ou à la fraise, ça reste du tabac et, euh, au "contact"... Hum, c'est jamais agréable...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:


> Mouais, de mon expérience de mec non fumeur, clope au chocolat ou à la fraise, ça reste du tabac et, euh, au "contact"... Hum, c'est jamais agréable...



L'expression consacrée, c'est : "Elle embrasse comme un cendrier froid" !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'expression consacrée, c'est : "Elle embrasse comme un cendrier froid" !



nan nan pas du tout:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> nan nan pas du tout:mouais:



Toi, je sais pas, j'ai pas essayé (pi à l'époque, à part celles à la mente, les clopes, c'était "nature" ou "papier maïs")


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Décembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> (il devait avoir peur que j'attaque ses serpillères à la noix )



 Fais attention quand même car tu sais elles sont super entraînées ; Monsieur Propre est leur coach


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

le mieux c'est le chewing qui r&#233;veillerait un mort apr&#232;s une clope, ce qui &#233;vite les effets n&#233;fastes aupr&#232;s d'un non fumeur:hein: j'ai plus d'un tour dans mon sac mwoua bon suis pas une grosse fumeuse mais j'aime bien pour le plaisir uniquement 

wouala sinon une chtite prise sur angle &#231;&#224; vous dit? bon allez on s'entraine pour notre prochaine AES, pr&#233;parez vos sliders!!  

Voir la pièce jointe 12834


:love: :love: 

*c'est mon annouf macg&#233; aujourd'hui j'ai 1 an:bebe: :love: *

editttee : Tibo Mr propre c'est justement le surnom d'un de nos amis il lui ressemble comme 2 gouttes d'eau, bin il a pas bronch&#233; quand il m'a vue &#224; terre  sa r&#233;putation s&#251;rement!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> wouala sinon une chtite prise sur angle çà vous dit?



Bof ... Les tubes de fourche frottent même pô !


----------



## Lila (14 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bof ... Les tubes de fourche frottent même pô !



...moi si !!!!!  
la sentence vient de tomber.....
Épave....
8000  de pièces....(rien que le compteur qui a explosé...1200 ..)
morne fin quand même pour une si belle machine .....


@++


----------



## nicogala (14 Décembre 2006)

Ah merde... 
Et si &#231;a vaut (soit-disant ) tant que &#231;a, tu pense pas pouvoir en obtenir une certaine somme en pi&#232;ces d&#233;tach&#233;es pour celles qui ont pas morfl&#233; ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

triste fin d'année lila en tous cas comme le dit Nico, tu peux revendre ce qui tient encore la route sur les forums motards, c'est toujours çà de gagné! et tout se revend bien en plus 

bin moi je sais pas si je vais garder suzette parce que j'ai reçu une douche froide encore:mouais: 

un redressement pour un truc oublié avec 20% de cadeau, appel de ma banque pour me signaler le schmilblick  ouais c'est ma faute mais bon voilà j'avais omis de le déclarer:rose:, plus la taxe H qui a augmenté de plus de 10%, plus la taxe foncière non prévue:mouais: le notaire m'avait dit que j'étais exonérée pendant 2 ans dans le neuf, hors il se trouve que la ville en avait décidé autrement!et pour couronner le tout je reçois un jugement du tribunal pour mon exces de vitesse d'octobre 2005!! pensait qu'ils m'avaient oubliée eux! amende de 320 euros en bonus!joyeux noel à l'état 
à moins de braquer une banque, suzy risque de payer pour moi la pov! en plus, c'est même pas la période pour vendre!
sale journée, sale fin d'année, wouala c'était mon coup de calgon du jour
y'a des jours où tout s'enchaine d'un coup mais là le "trésor" m'a fait la totale:mouais: 
çà me rappelle une chanson des inconnus tiens! TVA bien!


----------



## ikiki (14 Décembre 2006)

'soir

Courage Julie, c'est notre année à tous (cambriolage, vol de bécanne, accident...)

Lila je sais ce que c'est, pour feu ma SV c'était la même... et on m'a souvent conseillé de conserver l'épave et de revendre les pièces.
Mais pas de place pour la mettre, alors j'ai accepté l'indemnisation basée sur la côte (bien côtée car appuyé par le concess vu que je leur ai dit que j'achèterai chez eux ensuite :mouais

Sinon j'ai récupéré le GSR hier soir, comme neuf.
Z'ont remplacé la fourche, le réservoir, optique av, cligno droit, sélecteur, support de reposse pied... 4200  la facture, et 20 % de franchise pour bibi 

Enfin elle est là, et c'est pas sans appréhension que je suis remonté dessus.
Genre à peine fait 200m qui gros con me fait une queue de poisson 

Alors...


Mais bon, content de l'avoir retrouvée, "ma liberté"


----------



## nicogala (21 Décembre 2006)

All&#233;, pour r&#233;veiller un peu le fil en hibernation : que demanderiez-vous au P&#232;re No&#235;l s'il &#233;tait millionaire ?

Moi j'ai des pistes... les derni&#232;res de chez qui vous savez :



*Thruxton GT*





*Springfield* (d'oh!)






Avec pignon visible



​

Du r&#234;ve sur roues... mais du r&#234;ve quoi ! :rateau:


----------



## tinibook (22 Décembre 2006)

Hé, hé! Tout dépend du point de vue...  

Nan, je dis ça mais elles sont magnifiques les anglaises!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Hé, hé! Tout dépend du point de vue...
> 
> Nan, je dis ça mais elles sont magnifiques les anglaises!



Mouarf, bin tu coûtes pas cher toi au moins:rateau:  

joyeux ce que vous voulez les  potos motards avant que vous vous rendormiez  bisouss brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrvroummmmmmmmmmmmm:love: :love:


----------



## Lila (22 Décembre 2006)

NOYEUX JOEL À TOUS


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> NOYEUX JOEL À TOUS



Tout pareil


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tout pareil



ZRX est au garage, bien au chaud. Nous partons tous les 3 (j'allais pas laisser vidocq tout seul) passer quelques jours en normandie.

Hier, aller retour boulot avec miss ZRX, histoire de lui dégourdir les pneus, séance glisse de l'arrière ( et séance aussi serrage de miche) et pitite pointe pour s'assurer que le moteur va bien.

joyeux noël à vous tous, je vous souhaite une excellente et heureuse année avec plein de boulot, de petits bonheurs, de virées à 2 roues.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

JOYEUX NOEL ET TOUS MES VOEUX DE BONHEUR, DE SANTE ET DE REUSSITE! :love: 

bon ayant touché le fond du puit en 2006:mouais: 2007 ne pourra qu'être l'année de reconstruction 

mercredi en allant voir des coupeurs de têtes dans le loiret,j'ai faillit me tuer au retour sur la route avec ma boite à roues qui s'est retrouvée sur 3 pattes:mouais: elle explosé à 130 kms heure sur la voie de gauche! elle est partie en vrille dans un boucan d'enfer :affraid: me suis dit, ayé c'est la fin des n'haricots, mon instinct de super motarde m'a donné les bons refexes, j'ai tendu les bras, pas freiné, contrôle tête côté droit immédiat et j'lai laissé mourir sans freiner jusque dans l'fossé de la voie d'urgence! 15mns de tremblement à rester sans bouger, plus qu'une barre sur mon tél sur une portion de l'A10 sans éclairage, l'horreur!! l'assistance m'a bouffé le reste de ma batterie tél avec leur disque à la noix, veuillez patientez blablabla et tout çà pour m'entendre dire on peut rien pour vous, faut trouver la borne orange:mouais: j'ai dit j'peux pas sortir, trop proche des véhicules roulant à vive allure c'est l'angoisse, suis dans l'noir et j'vois rien!! suis sortie à taton, longeant la barrière de sécu, m'enfonçant avec mes escarpins dans la terre molle, bin vi en tailleur c'est mieux pour ce genre d'expédition en plus:mouais: j'ai marché aggripée au rail comme à la recherche d'un oasis introuvable pendant 1km ! j'avais d'la terre jusqu'au mollets, frigorifiée jusqu'à la moelle! me suis jetée sur cette borne comme une dingo le doigt scotché sur le bouton en hurlant au s'courrsssssssssss suis en panne toute seule dans le noir, sortez moi vite de là c'est hyper dangereux, j'ai peur de causer un carambolage!!! j'ai peurrrrr!:affraid: 
total suis restée 2 heures sur la bas côté, les dépanneurs surbookés par des accidents en chaine en même temps que moi et une circulation de malade!! 
quand j'ai vu la dépanneuse, me suis jetée dedans comme une dingo! et enfin j'ai pû respirer un bon coup me disant, c'est bon, c'est pas aujourd'hui que j'vais trépasser!
200 euros de taxi pour rentrer chez moi, 300 euros de depannage, qui sont pris en charge normalement car à plus de 50 bornes de chez moi, c'est déjà çà! par contre plus de bagnole pendant 1 semaine car il parait que mes pneus sont rares, ah bon bin vi c'est que du sur commande (j'ai vérifié chez tous les nonautos etc) pour ma pigeot:mouais: plus la trêve des confiseurs avec les fêtes.. quand j'ai regardé ma bagnole, elle était bancale, tout s'était barré, jamais vu un truc pareil, le mec m'a dit bin vous avez eu du bol de pas vous envoyer dans l'mur !!!
seul point super positif de cette journée, un entretien pro  suite avec la direction fin janvier 
donc hâte de terminer 2006 là:hein: vivement 2007 
ce qui est dingue, c'est que j'avais un pressentiment avant de prendre ma bagnole la veille, vu le nombre de bornes que je me tapais depuis des années pour le boulot çà m'était jamais arrivé! J'ai même fait demi tour le matin dans mon parking pour aller chercher mon grigris porte bonheur qui était resté dans mon blouson moto:rose:

voili voilou les zamis, bisous de toumtoum l'invincible:love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

livraison express pour la cuite de zeu biggg :casse: 





:love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> livraison express pour la cuite de zeu biggg :casse:


Pffffffffff ... c'est même pas de la Leffe ...
Mais merci quand même !!!!!
:love:


----------



## Lila (30 Décembre 2006)

YEAHHHHHHHHHH

...le P&#232;re No&#235;l existe !!!!! SI SI !!!!!!

alors que je cherhais sur internet les fleurs &#224; livrer sur la tombe de ma belle VFR, je suis pas&#233; voir des annonces et je tombe sur un gars aussi malheureux que moi ...mais pas pour les m&#234;mes raisons.

Pour des raisons de divorce il se s&#233;pare (oui de sa femme aussi, mais &#231;a c'est accessoire)..de sa VFR NOIRE DE 98 pour....pour .....

3000 &#8364;......   :love:   

..rh&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;a&#226;&#226;a&#226; !!!!!!!

du coup, avec les tunes de l'assurance, je retrouve la m&#234;me (&#224; peine quelques mois plus vieille), avec moins de bornes et entretenue (mieux que sa femme apparament)......

Je content :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2006)

AH ben ça y a pas d'justice mon bon monsieur !!


----------



## Lila (30 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> AH ben ça y a pas d'justice mon bon monsieur !!




...c'est vrai ! 
à ce prix là j'aurai pu avoir la femme avec .....ça peut servir des fois !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Décembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> Je content :love:


...et je être content pour toi aussi !!!!!!! 
De mon côté gros dilemme ... énorme dilemme : un pote vend sa Jeep Wrangler qui, malgré qu'elle ait 8 ans, est dans un état superbe avec vraiment peu de kilomètres ... et ce c.. me propose de l'échanger contre ma Harley ...
Alors depuis ce matin, j'y pense ... je me tâte ... j'hésite !!!!!!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## woulf (30 Décembre 2006)

Un mythe contre un autre...

Les sensations ne seront pas les mêmes, c'est sûr, même si tu pourras te balader complétement à l'air à la belle saison, avec une bâche bikini (rien que le nom, je sais pas pourquoi, mais ça me laisse rêveur  )

Ceci dit, ici à Québec, ça sera sans doute la prochaine caisse à rentrer dans la famille, mais la wrangler modèle 4 portes qui vient de sortir


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> YEAHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> ...le Père Noël existe !!!!! SI SI !!!!!!
> Pour des raisons de divorce il se sépare (oui  sa femme )..  NOIRE DE 98.. pour....pour .....
> ...



 et t'as soulevé le tapis  :love: 

je nous souhaite à nous tous et nos brelons une excellente année 2007 sans glissades:hein: 
moi j'récupère ma boite à 4 roues mardi prochain, du délire les délais pour un pneu de 206:mouais: 

VVV de toum:love:


----------



## Mille Sabords (31 Décembre 2006)

Oui &#224; tous une bonne & hereuse ann&#233;e 2007 sans glissade ni gamelle ou autre.

Hier j'ai ressorti mon Sporst' sous la pluie, faut vraiment &#234;tre tar&#233; (ou en manque  ),
j'ai mis la journ&#233;e &#224; me r&#233;chauffer  

Vous roulez encore vous ? 

edit: j'ai voulu vous joindre l'enregistrement de mon Vtwin avec ses nouveaux pots mais on ne peut pas joindre de fichier audio, c'est con.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2006)

Mille Sabords a dit:


> Vous roulez encore vous ?


...suis sorti hier une demi-heure confused entre deux averses et deux coups de vent ... ben plus jamais ! ... surtout pas avec un "jet" !:rateau:
Je sais que les "puristes" vont gueuler, mais quand même, la moto c'est fait pour le beau temps !
En plus, elle était toute dégueu quand je suis rentré ... il a fallu une heure pour qu'elle rebrille de tous ses chromes....

Tiens, à propos, il y a une quinzaine de jours, en voulant reprendre ma veste HD en cuir qui pendait au porte-manteau d'un snack, je l'ai retrouvée complètement lacérée à coups de cutter ... de la vraie charpie !!!!!!!! ... bonne à jeter tout simplement !!!!!!! 
Bien entendu, le patron du snack n'avait rien vu et il s'est retranché derrière la pancarte stipulant qu'il n'était en rien responsable des objets déposés par les consommateurs pour m'envoyer dans les roses...
Il a juste blémi un coup quand je lui annoncé que son tripot allait devenir bientôt un lieu de rencontre privilégié pour tous les tarés de la horde Harley qui roulent avec la même veste que moi... mais rien n'y a fait et j'en suis pour mes frais.....
N'empêche ... ça craint !!!!!


----------



## Mille Sabords (31 Décembre 2006)

y a vraiment des gros cons partout
je compatis

edit: d&#233;sol&#233; pour mon langage fleuri mais l&#224; il n'y a pas d'autre mot.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2006)

Par acquit de conscience, je suis passé au commissariat de police pour déposer plainte !
Ils ont acté ma plainte mais me disent que le patron du snack me demandera de prouver que ma veste était en bon état lorsque je l'ai déposée chez lui ... ce qu'évidemment je ne peux pas prouver...
Mon assureur quant à lui me conseille de garder la veste abîmée et de la ressortir lors d'un prochain éventuel accident pour qu'il puisse l'inclure dans les dégâts matériels "autres" ...  ... vachement optimiste mon assureur !!!!!!!!!!!! ...

Non, mais ça fait ch.... quand même !!!


----------



## nicogala (31 Décembre 2006)

Bah tu la recouds et &#231;a fera veste de vieux dur qui a v&#233;cu 
Pis tu peux tjrs cacher les d&#233;chirures avec des patchs Johnny For Ever ...




:rateau:

Que des jaloux de toute fa&#231;on  ...

Bon bout d'an &#224; tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2006)

nicogala a dit:


> Bah tu la recouds et ça fera veste de vieux dur qui a vécu


Arf ! C'était aussi mon intention ... ... :rateau::love:


----------



## Mille Sabords (31 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mon assureur quant à lui me conseille de garder la veste abîmée et de la ressortir lors d'un prochain éventuel accident pour qu'il puisse l'inclure dans les dégâts matériels "autres" ...  ... vachement optimiste mon assureur !!!!!!!!!!!! ...
> 
> Non, mais ça fait ch.... quand même !!!



Remarque avec la schkoumoune que tu as en ce moment garde quand même le blouson et la facture on ne sais jamais.. 
Un blouson comme ça moi je ne m'en serais jamais séparé dans un snack, trop peur qu'on me l'empreinte 

sinon avec le cuir intacte qui reste tu peux faire coudre un string en cuir pour la prochaine conquête estivale à l'arrière de la Harley


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

salut ta tousse 


ben pas de veine theBig. Bah, c'est qu'un blouson (je dis ça, mais je crois que je serais devenu Hulk sur un coup pareil, quel bande de C**s). de tout coeur avec toi. Là, fait pas beau, froid, mais ça fait plus d'un semaine sans miss ZRX... je peux plus, mrs ZRXvalou non plus... tant pis, on y va et on verra bien.

A vous tous: les big, les petits, les gorilles, les gorillettes, les sirènes, les fleurs (veinard ), les loups, les galaïstes et tous les autres:


Bon et heureux réveillon. Que ce soit le départ d'une super année pour nous tous


----------



## nicogala (1 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Là, fait pas beau, froid,



Bah, c'est à vous que je pensais cet aprem en me balladant en t-shirt au soleil de Marseille...  p )

Allé, meilleurs voeux, de bonnes gommes, pas trop d'huile et beaucoup de plaisir


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Janvier 2007)

Bonne année à la toute la JoeBarMacGTeam


----------



## PommeQ (9 Janvier 2007)

Meilleurs voeux à tous ... ouff il est pas trop tard !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> Meilleurs voeux à tous ... ouff il est pas trop tard !




tu sais bien que selon l'adage:

vieux motard que j'aimais


----------



## quetzalk (15 Janvier 2007)

bonne ann&#233;e &#224; tous quel que soit leur nombre de roues !! !

ceci &#233;tant pr&#233;cis&#233; zen: ) l'ann&#233;e commence par une nouvelle catastrophique : *MA MOTO EST MORTE*    .

Naaaan, pas ma moto - ma moto, quand m&#234;me pas d&#233;j&#224; (en plus je m'ai d&#233;senvo&#251;t&#233; en poussant la cr&#233;ation d'un thread propre garanti sans mal&#233;diction) mais ma moto, quoi, le mod&#232;le. D&#233;nu&#233;s de tout sentimentalisme les chefs de Kawasaki n'ont pas reconduit la W 650, pourtant commercialis&#233;e depuis &#224; peine 7 ans ! Les sites officiels de kawa ne disent rien, la presse s'en tape (apr&#232;s l'avoir mise encore dans les tests "quelle moto choisir" sortis tout r&#233;cemment  bande de nazes), les forums sont muets, le site de fans fran&#231;ais de la W somnole sans mise &#224; jour depuis deux ans et demi. Quant aux revendeurs il m'a fallu fouiner pour trouver la mienne - futur collector donc - &#224; l'automne dernier apr&#232;s avoir entendu tous les sons de cloche imaginables... :mouais:  (de non non pas du tout c'est dispo quand on veut, &#224; oui oui il en reste 12 en France c'est fini).

Bon d'un sens je m'en bats l'oeil, tant que j'ai pu en choper une finalement, mais quelque part &#231;a m'a fait bizarre cette nouvelle, un peu l'impression comme r&#233;guli&#232;rement &#231;a me fait, de pas &#234;tre n&#233; au bon moment, d'avoir loup&#233; les Beatles et Mai 68, d'avoir eu des poils autour de la z&#233;zette juste apr&#232;s le tomb&#233; de rideau de la grande f&#234;te sexuelle des 70's, le permis de conduire quand les autos ont cess&#233; d'&#234;tre rigolottes et l'essence bon march&#233;, etc. Fait chxxr tiens... Les babyboomers nous auront rien laiss&#233; d&#233;cid&#233;ment. Et l&#224; pof je me trouve une belle moto tout ce que je veux - c'est &#224; dire pas &#224; la mode, ni en plastique, ni "crapuleuse" comme disent ces cr&#233;tins de journalistes moto - et hop elle me dispara&#238;t des catalogues, d'un coup, sans pr&#233;venir, sans c&#233;r&#233;monie, sans communiqu&#233; de presse, sans intervention du Pr&#233;sident &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;vision, RIEN !!! 
Et mon petit plaisir motocycliste discret va se transformer en une raret&#233;, qui sait m&#234;me peut-&#234;tre pris&#233;e un jour par des voleurs d&#233;biles heu: ). Je ne pourrai plus r&#233;pondre aux feux rouges "si si c'est une moto d'aujourd'hui", il me faudra bien admettre que n&#233;o-r&#233;tro ou pas &#231;a va devenir une r&#233;tro-r&#233;tro 

Quelle bande de briseurs de r&#234;ves... :hein:


----------



## woulf (15 Janvier 2007)

Le bon côté, c'est que tu en as une 
Ca pourrait être pire, imagines que tu n'aies pas réussi à en trouver une....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Le bon côté, c'est que tu en as une
> Ca pourrait être pire, imagines que tu n'aies pas réussi à en trouver une....



tout pareil. Et puis, je préfere avoir une rareté que la même bécane que le type à coté au feu. c'est mon coté snob et je l'assume. Woulf a farpaitement raison, tu l'as et tant mieux.

Pour le vol, t'inquiètes pas trop, ces ploucs préferent les sportives, c'est mieux pour se prendre un mur. Con mais c'est comme ça.

Je vais essayer la ZZR 1400... belle bête. je vous raconterai.


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2007)

Une ZZR 1400 ?!? Je savais meme pas qu'elle avait franchi les 1200... (In)con(scient) que j'etais, c'est sur une 1100 que j'ai franchi les 300 km/h sur l'autoroute de Normandie. Oui, je sais, j'ai honte... :rose: C'etait une superbe machine sur laquelle on pouvait faire 800 bornes en une journee sans soucis


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Une ZZR 1400 ?!? Je savais meme pas qu'elle avait franchi les 1200... (In)con(scient) que j'etais, c'est sur une 1100 que j'ai franchi les 300 km/h sur l'autoroute de Normandie. Oui, je sais, j'ai honte... :rose: C'etait une superbe machine sur laquelle on pouvait faire 800 bornes en une journee sans soucis




si si, et à l'arrêt, j'ai eu l'impression d'avoir un vélo!!. Hate de l'essayer.

180CV le biniou avec le confort en prime... mais dans notre pays ce sera 106CV .

Gaêtan, tu veux bien me domicilier chez toi à Louvain la Neuve (Belgique)? Nan, c'est juste pour la moto 

nan, nan, je vends pas miss ZRX, je l'aime trop ce moteur caractériel.:rose:


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2007)

Tiens, je t'avais pas dit : j'ai conduit une ZRX 400 ici, ben c'est pas chiant comme moteur, meme si c'est pas le meme coffre. En tout cas la boite etait assez bien etagee pour ne pas mollir


----------



## woulf (16 Janvier 2007)

L'avantage de la segmentation des permis et des assurances au Japon... Ils créent encore des moyennes (les journaleux moto d'ici estimant néanmoins que 500cc c'est une "petite cylindrée"...) et correctement pensées et étagées...


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2007)

Ben oui, elles sont pas mal finalement ces 400. Certes, la limite haute ici c'est 100kph, mais tout le monde ne la respecte pas, et dans les montagnes la 400 le fait bien


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

il y a un club ZRX au Japon, ils nous envoient régulièrment des photos de leur délire. J'essaye de te trouver les infos.


----------



## Pooley (16 Janvier 2007)

ahem...je vais passer mon code et mon permis moto d'ici peu (je suis majeur au mois de juin  ), et parait qu'il y a des limitations au niveau de la puissance des bécanes.

je compte bosser pour me payer un HD 883 sports d'occaze, est ce que vous pensez que j'ai droit à cette moto aprés le permis or not?


----------



## quetzalk (16 Janvier 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> ahem...je vais passer mon code et mon permis moto d'ici peu (je suis majeur au mois de juin  ), et parait qu'il y a des limitations au niveau de la puissance des b&#233;canes.
> 
> je compte bosser pour me payer un HD 883 sports d'occaze, est ce que vous pensez que j'ai droit &#224; cette moto apr&#233;s le permis or not?



de m&#233;moire je crois que... niet :mouais: 

tu es limit&#233; &#224; 34 ch jusqu'&#224; tes 21 ans (c'est bien &#231;a  ?), et HD n'est pas du genre &#224; faire une version brid&#233;e/bridable...  comme on le dit souvent &#231;&#224; te "permettra" de te faire la main avec une occase pas ch&#232;re et pas trop puissante, ton assureur te laissera du coup quelques euros de r&#233;pit  ...en attendant la sagesse qui te tombera dessus le jour des 21 ans et te donnera la ma&#238;trise absolue des motos de 100 ch.


----------



## Mille Sabords (16 Janvier 2007)

quetzalk a dit:


> HD n'est pas du genre à faire une version bridée/bridable...


pourtant la mienne était bien bridée à l'achat  
et à pas beaucoup plus de 34CV


----------



## Pooley (16 Janvier 2007)

ah, mon pere m'a dit que la limite était de 46cvx, et bien jusqu'à 21 ans 
il m'a aussi dit qu e les motos étaient bridables, quelle que soit la marque, fin ça ça reste à voir.


----------



## quetzalk (16 Janvier 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> ah, mon pere m'a dit que la limite &#233;tait de 46cvx, et bien jusqu'&#224; 21 ans
> il m'a aussi dit qu e les motos &#233;taient bridables, quelle que soit la marque, fin &#231;a &#231;a reste &#224; voir.



tu diras &#224; ton p&#232;re que... non, attends d'avoir 18 ans   
bref la limite c'est bien 34 et pas 46 ch !!! 

Apr&#232;s... oui th&#233;oriquement on peut sans doute brider ce qu'on veut mais tu sais le faire toi ? moi pas, enfin j'ai bien quelques id&#233;es mais pour viser pr&#233;cis&#233;ment 34 ch il vaut mieux que la moto soit pr&#233;vue pour (allumage, carburation, &#233;chappement...) d&#232;s la conception, et en tous les cas &#234;tre du m&#233;tier. Tu dois savoir aussi qu'en neuf, certaines moto sont vendues brid&#233;es en option, le d&#233;bridage &#233;tant plus simple que le bridage. Bref &#231;a devient technique, je laisse la parole &#224; quelqu'un qui sait... hum... 

quelqu'un qui sait... ???   :rose:


----------



## PommeQ (16 Janvier 2007)

Petit coucou à tous ...

  moi je sais pas


----------



## Pooley (16 Janvier 2007)

ouais pas con je vais d'abord passer le code avant de me prendre la tête  

à dans 6 mois


----------



## quetzalk (16 Janvier 2007)

quelques précisions sur les 34 ch


----------



## quetzalk (16 Janvier 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Le bon côté, c'est que tu en as une
> Ca pourrait être pire, imagines que tu n'aies pas réussi à en trouver une....



bah j'aurais revendu mon permis ?   :mouais: 
chais pas... j'arrive pas... arrête de dire des trucs horribles comme ça !!!


----------



## woulf (16 Janvier 2007)

quetzalk a dit:


> bah j'aurais revendu mon permis ?   :mouais:
> chais pas... j'arrive pas... arrête de dire des trucs horribles comme ça !!!



Tu l'as, c'est ce qui compte, savoures juste ton bonheur et te prends pas la tête avec le reste


----------



## quetzalk (16 Janvier 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Tu l'as, c'est ce qui compte, savoures juste ton bonheur et te prends pas la tête avec le reste



oh que oui je la savoure :love: t'inquiètes je laisse pas ma part au chien ! 

C'est marrant l'année dernière juste avant de passer le permis, après avoir feuilleté des milliers de revues et de pages web et fait enfin un choix, j'avais eu une espèce de pressentiment qu'il fallait pas traîner avant de récupérer la bécane... en tous cas c'est passé près de la pénurie définitive !  

Sinon pour le côté plus ou moins exclusif, déjà même en vente libre c'est pas une moto qu'on voit à chaque carrefour non plus. Et dans mes choix c'est généralement le dernier de mes critères, si quelque chose me plaît vraiment, peut m'importe que ça plaise aussi aux autres, ou également que ça leur déplaise d'ailleurs  . C'est ce que j'ai mis trois mois à faire comprendre à deux potes motards qui voulaient me faire renoncer pour prendre une Bonneville, soit disant plus classe heu, plus authentiquerolleyes: ), plus ceci, plus cela... et puis question snobisme j'ai grandi dans une ville où on avait tout ce qu'il fallait, je me suis décontaminé .


----------



## Pooley (16 Janvier 2007)

quetzalk a dit:


> quelques précisions sur les 34 ch



merci pour le lien  

c'est moi ou y a un 883 dans les customs autorisés? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> merci pour le lien
> 
> c'est moi ou y a un 883 dans les customs autorisés? :love:



la moto doit être homologuée par le constructeur en 34CV. Donc même si dans l'absolu, on peut brider n'importe quoi, dans la pratique les motos homologuées pour les jeunes permis sont recensées et seules celles là peuvent être conduites par des jeunes permis. Duralex sed lex.:rose: 

Fais très attention à ça, une moto qui ne serait pas dans la liste pourrait annuler ton assurance en cas de pépin. Vas sur les sites des importateurs et vérifies quelles sont les motos homologuées en 34CV.

Dernier truc: fais gaffe au poids de la bécane, une moto conçue pour 80CV et 200Kg sera un vrai veau en 34CV


----------



## woulf (17 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Dernier truc: fais gaffe au poids de la bécane, une moto conçue pour 80CV et 200Kg sera un vrai veau en 34CV



Bah un 883 doit bien faire 250 kilos (255 à vide et 264 en ordre de marche) pour dans les 50-55cv...


----------



## Pooley (17 Janvier 2007)

le 883 est un veau


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> le 883 est un veau



Avec son moteur en V, oui, c'est un veau, et le V saoule amer !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> le 883 est un veau



et pourtant une harley avec son couple situé très bas ferait un bon candidat coté sensation. Alors qu'une Fazer ayant son couple situé beaucoup plus haut est fade...

Harkey, c'est une façon de rouler, on cherche pas les angles ou la performance, on cruise.


----------



## quetzalk (18 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ...une harley avec son couple situé très bas...



 tu parles de la situation de Zebig ?  :hein:  








ok je sors je sais j'aurais pas du j'ai pas pu m'empêcher je t'aime Thebig hein je pense à toi et tout mais là une bonne grosse blague j'ai pas pu  :love:


----------



## Lila (18 Janvier 2007)

Salut les Gonz et esses,
je reviens ici....mais à pied.....
après un épisode plein d'espoir, finalement l'eau de boudin reste au menu.... 
..la belle affaire m'est passée sous le nez et du coup je n'ai ni mon ancienne, ni la nouvelle...
...mais au moins j'aurai des sous pour m'acheter du pinnard et noyer mon chagrin .....enfin si un mauvais coup ne vient pas encore se fourrer dans tout ça (genre une côte de 1975 pour une machine où je venais de mettre + de 500  de frais).....tu vas voir qu'à la fin c'est moi qui vais devoir de ronds.....

bah.....:sick:


----------



## Mille Sabords (18 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> et pourtant une harley avec son couple situé très bas ferait un bon candidat coté sensation. Alors qu'une Fazer ayant son couple situé beaucoup plus haut est fade...
> 
> Harkey, c'est une façon de rouler, on cherche pas les angles ou la performance, on cruise.


c'est vrai que moi mon 883 est mon premier vrai gros cube et cela me convient très bien, c'est très sécurisant, un jeune permis devrait être autorisé à conduire ça.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Harkey, c'est une façon de rouler, on cherche pas les angles ou la performance, on cruise.



Je sais pas comment il font.
Le bruit me paraît insupportable. 
Quelqu'un a une idée de la cause de ce bruit comparé à d'autres V2 style SV/TLS/RSV qui ont un bruit bien plus sympa?
Surtout avec un Yosh' RS3. :rose:


----------



## nicogala (18 Janvier 2007)

Tiens... un jeune troll imberbe... 

(Lila : pense &#224; l'Ural  )


----------



## quetzalk (18 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Surtout avec un Yosh' RS3. :rose:



C'est pas directement comparable mais quand je vois au feu rouge un hornet ou un fazer ou un truc dans le genre, et le gars qui passe trois rapports à 13500 tours dans un raclement métallique pénible craché par ses pots Pollini ou Malaguti je sais plus, c'est moi qui ne comprends pas non plus...  alors que d'un *prout* sonore et volontaire ma bécane arrive à la même vitesse sur l'obstacle suivant  . Tout en troisième, hein, je vais pas changer de rapport tous les jours non plus !!! :love:


----------



## PommeQ (18 Janvier 2007)

Perso. avec ma FZ6 ... je monte pas à 13500 ... bon ok, en dessous de 4000 c'est creux mais bon


----------



## quetzalk (18 Janvier 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> Perso. avec ma FZ6 ... je monte pas à 13500 ... bon ok, en dessous de 4000 c'est creux mais bon



:hein: bon allez, je te la fais à 10000 tours et on en parle plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

et moi je regarde pas mon compteur alors j'en sais rien:rose: 
par contre ce que je sais c'est que ma suzy a le plus beau bruit bien rauque avec son Devil déchicané sont tous jaloux :love: 

ceci dit je roule plus depuis un moment, trop peur de m'envoler susy croule sous 5 cm de poussières 

bizouss les potos à deux roues et faites gaffe aux abrutis en tous genres!


----------



## PommeQ (18 Janvier 2007)

quetzalk a dit:


> :hein: bon allez, je te la fais à 10000 tours et on en parle plus ?



Va pour 11.000 ... histoire de faire miauler le 4 pattes de temps en temps pour décrasser les injecteurs


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Tiens... un jeune troll imberbe...
> 
> (Lila : pense &#224; l'Ural  )



Pourquoi pas. 



quetzalk a dit:


> C'est pas directement comparable mais quand je vois au feu rouge un hornet ou un fazer ou un truc dans le genre, et le gars qui passe trois rapports &#224; 13500 tours dans un raclement m&#233;tallique p&#233;nible crach&#233; par ses pots Pollini ou Malaguti je sais plus, c'est moi qui ne comprends pas non plus...  alors que d'un *prout* sonore et volontaire ma b&#233;cane arrive &#224; la m&#234;me vitesse sur l'obstacle suivant  . Tout en troisi&#232;me, hein, je vais pas changer de rapport tous les jours non plus !!! :love:



Je ne souhaitai pas lancer le d&#233;bat Gros V-Twin Air Cooled, juste mon opinion sur un fait purement subjectif: le bruit.
Et en ce qui concerne le r&#233;gime moteur, je monte rarement au dessus de 5000 tr/min avec le SV, ca ne m'emp&#234;che pas d'appr&#233;cier le son sur de ma br&#232;le &#224; cette plage de r&#233;gime.
Juste comme &#231;a, je n'aime pas les 4 cylindres en tout genre.
3 cylindres &#224; la rigueur.
Et les mont&#233;es jusqu'&#224; 14000tr/min, c'est pas mon truc non plus.


----------



## quetzalk (18 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> ...ca ne m'emp&#234;che pas d'appr&#233;cier le son sur de ma br&#232;le...



 note bien que dans l'ensemble : 
- c'&#233;tait surtout une boutade
- solidarit&#233; motarde, tout &#231;a : j'aime tout le monde :love: 

Par contre, comme "jeune" motard, je suis &#233;pat&#233; de la diversit&#233; des mani&#232;res de pratiquer et d'appr&#233;cier la moto. 
Contrairement &#224;, au hasard, la voiture (essence, diesel, sport... 4x4... et... c'est tout nan ?). 
Du supermot &#224; la Deauville, de la K100 au GSXR, de l'electraglide au Tmax (etc...) chacun trouve un plaisir diff&#233;rent sur des engins si diff&#233;rents... commence &#224; m'plaire tout &#231;a   

(_mais on va quand m&#234;me attendre la fin de la temp&#234;te, hein_  )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

tiens un copain pour ma susy:love: 

bon alors son pedigree : année de naissance,Couleur, taille des pneus, modèle de pot, toussi toussa quoi, j'veux faire faire des bébés SV à ma suzette qui s'ennuie à mourir dans son placard   :love:


j'crois que je vais la revendre dès que ce sera la saison, car suis pas prête de rouler, mon homme a peur que j'me casse la margoulette douée comme je suis, de plus il n'est pas motard alors me vois pas m'en aller sans lui


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

quetzalk a dit:


> note bien que dans l'ensemble :
> - c'était surtout une boutade
> - solidarité motarde, tout ça : j'aime tout le monde



Pas de soucis, j'essayais simplement de préciser mon avis. 



Toumaï a dit:


> tiens un copain pour ma susy:love:
> 
> bon alors son pedigree : année de naissance,Couleur, taille des pneus, modèle de pot, toussi toussa quoi, j'veux faire faire des bébés SV à ma suzette qui s'ennuie à mourir dans son placard   :love:
> 
> ...



SV650S noir (peinture perso pétrole), 2001, sabot moteur WestBike, passage de roue Ermax à séparateur de feu et cligno à led, échappement Yoshimura RS3, pneus: BT020 (bonne durée de vie mais trop GT à mon goût et manque de feeling) tous ça en 160/60 et 120/60, roulette de protection, capot de selle, et full cuir pour moi du cou aux orteils. 
Photo?

Dommage pour la vente de ton brelon, ca me ferai trop mal!
Permis depuis longtemps?

Atchoum.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

SVN gris clair, 2003, 30000 kms, selle perso avec gel pour mes tites fesses:love: pot devil carbonne position haute, petits clignos mais pas à led, toute petite plaque mais homo 
pneus neufs gomme tendre qualifier çà colle au bitume vérifié sur Carole! même pas tombée, elle s'est accrochée sur l'angle la bourriquette:love: passage de roue, roulettes et full cuir for me too 
sinon permis depuis 10 ans mais jamais piloté, j'ai commencé au mois de mai, avec un envol au tapis 1 mois après! pas avec suzy mais avec une vilaine bandinette 600 mauvais souvenir, nous étions toute les deux cassées en mille morceaux, enfin seulement carroserie pour elle et hématomes multicolores pour moi depuis nous avons exorcisé ce thread et en avons recréé un autre car c'était l'hécatombe sur ce fil, j'ai dû  porter la poisse aux potos macgé:mouais: 
pour çà que j'ai fait un stage à Carole:hein: 
ouaip çà me fait mal de la revendre, enfin bon j'en sais encore trop rien car elle est belle comme un sou neuf (sous son tas de poussières) pas un pet, pas une rayure et elle gambade comme une jeune gazelle:love: 

vi vi j'veux bien une chtite tof de sa version masculine en S  
VVVVroummmmmmmmm


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

Prends une Harley, tu seras tranquille! 






_Passage de roue changé depuis. _


----------



## nicogala (19 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> pas un pet, pas une rayure


... t'as vérifié sous le tapis de selle ?  ...

(Pas tapper ! :rateau
:love:


----------



## nicogala (19 Janvier 2007)

Tiens Khyu : c'est quoi le truc en alu sous ta br&#234;le ? Un ramasse gravier 


Sinon, on pourrait se faire un truc sympa : comme certains font des calendriers &#224; poil on pourrait se faire le trombinoscope de nous &#224; c&#244;t&#233; (ou sur) nos montures en tenue de combat ... z'en pensez quoi ?


(bon, &#231;a emp&#234;che pas certain(e)s d'envoyer aux autres les photos hors-charte hein... )


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Tiens Khyu : c'est quoi le truc en alu sous ta brêle ? Un ramasse gravier



Si c'est ce que je pense, c'est une planche en bois pour y poser la bequille. 



nicogala a dit:


> Sinon, on pourrait se faire un truc sympa : comme certains font des calendriers à poil on pourrait se faire le trombinoscope de nous à côté (ou sur) nos montures en tenue de combat ... z'en pensez quoi ?
> 
> 
> (bon, ça empêche pas certain(e)s d'envoyer aux autres les photos hors-charte hein... )



Tu dis ça pour Toumaï?


----------



## nicogala (19 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Si c'est ce que je pense, c'est une planche en bois pour y poser la bequille.


Ah... ok, l'illusion d'optique alors... je pensais vraiment un ramasse-gravier AluPro 3000 profil&#233; mont&#233; sport... 




Khyu a dit:


> Tu dis &#231;a pour Touma&#239;?


Ah non, pas du tout... pourquoi 



Alors mon id&#233;e... z'en pensez k&#244;aaaa ?????


----------



## PommeQ (19 Janvier 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Alors mon id&#233;e... z'en pensez k&#244;aaaa ?????



Tant pis pour vous et na  !​
Ma copilote et moi derriere l'appareil ... oui je sais je suis bien cach&#233;


----------



## quetzalk (19 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Si c'est ce que je pense, c'est une planche en bois pour y poser la bequille.



ah... ça doit pas être pratique non ? je veux dire, tu pars toujours avec une planche en bois pour la béquille   



Khyu a dit:


> (...) Tu dis ça pour Toumaï?



:hein: oh la vile insinuation !  si tu crois que personne n'a capté ton amalgame tendancieux entre nicogala sur sa béquille et les photos de Toumaï...  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2007)

quetzalk a dit:


> tu parles de la situation de Zebig ?  :hein:


Arrrffffffffff !!!!!!! Tu m'as enlevé les mots de la bouche .....


----------



## nicogala (19 Janvier 2007)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> oh la vile insinuation !


Tssq tssq... (VBulletin gnagna...) 


Nanana... PommeQ, tu te d&#233;files l&#224; (le mufle ! envoyer MadameQ &#224; l'abattoir comme &#231;a...!) , surtout qu'on l'a d&#233;j&#224; vue celle-l&#224; non ?


----------



## PommeQ (19 Janvier 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Tssq tssq... (VBulletin gnagna...)
> 
> 
> Nanana... PommeQ, tu te défiles là (le mufle ! envoyer MadameQ à l'abattoir comme ça...!) , surtout qu'on l'a déjà vue celle-là non ?



  bon ok   ...   je triche :rose:


----------



## NED (19 Janvier 2007)

Salut les motards!
Moi j'aime bien les BMW car elle sont bien class. Aussi bien les modèles modernes avec des designs de ouf, que la vieille allemande de la grande évasion avec Steeve McQueen.
Sinon j'ai pas mon permis moto.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> Salut les motards!
> Moi j'aime bien les BMW car elle sont bien class. Aussi bien les modèles modernes avec des designs de ouf, que la vieille allemande de la grande évasion avec Steeve McQueen.
> Sinon j'ai pas mon permis moto.




rooooh le vilain. Dans la grande évasion, steve mc queen pilote une triumph. Il n'y a jamais eu de BMW en twin vertical.  

j'aime bien les anciennes mais j'adhere moins aux nouvelles.

Pour le son des harley, c'est un son déposé (honda en a fait les frais il y a quelques années). Après, on aime ou on aime pas, c'est une autre histoire. Perso, je roule avec la sortie d'origine, donc pas top quand pas dans les tours.

Toumaï, fais pas ça, tu le regretteras plus tard. J'ai fait la même connerie à un moment (4 ans de sevrages pires que la clope) et ça me manquaiss vraiment. Comme le dit quetzalc; notre olmeque soignant préféré; le milieu motard avec toute sa diversité est attirant et addictif. 

Sinon, pour nicogala, pourquoi pas! format paysage ou portrait? par contre vu la météo... ça va attendre un peu... des photos de motos sous la pluie, c'est pas top.


----------



## quetzalk (20 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Il n'y a jamais eu de BMW en twin vertical.



dans le passé non mais les nouvelles F800 (S et ST) ?
bon d'accord j'ai cru comprendre que le moulin est d'origine incontrôlée (Rotax ? Pratt & Wittney ? Cosworth ? je sais pus) mais tout de même 



ZRXolivier a dit:


> Pour le son des harley, c'est un son déposé (honda en a fait les frais il y a quelques années).



ah je savais pas ça  ils ont réussi à déposer leur prout-prout, là ?  nan je demande parce que moi-même je... :hein: ouais non rien, rien...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

quetzalk a dit:


> dans le passé non mais les nouvelles F800 (S et ST) ?
> bon d'accord j'ai cru comprendre que le moulin est d'origine incontrôlée (Rotax ? Pratt & Wittney ? Cosworth ? je sais pus) mais tout de même
> 
> 
> ...




tu as parfaitement raison pour le moulin de la F800. mais il a pas fait de grandes évasions, tout au plus le tour du périphérique  pas un succès apparemment. Dans ces gammes là; c'est le qualité prix qui l'emporte et elle est quand même un peu chère comparée à la concurrence.


----------



## MacEskis (20 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> rooooh le vilain. Dans la grande évasion, steve mc queen pilote une triumph. Il n'y a jamais eu de BMW en twin vertical.


Il paraît même que c'est une hybride Moto Guzzi et Triumph.


----------



## NED (20 Janvier 2007)

Je savais bien que j'etais pas doué pour la moto ! Arf...

Mais alors dans les vieux films de guerre avec les allemands, c'est quoi qu'ils ont les allemands? Ces grosses motos, y'en a même en side-car, d'ailleurs ils aimaient bien ça les soldats allemends les side-cars.
C'était pas des BMW?
C'est aussi des triumph?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> Je savais bien que j'etais pas doué pour la moto ! Arf...
> 
> Mais alors dans les vieux films de guerre avec les allemands, c'est quoi qu'ils ont les allemands? Ces grosses motos, y'en a même en side-car, d'ailleurs ils aimaient bien ça les soldats allemends les side-cars.
> C'était pas des BMW?
> C'est aussi des triumph?



La plupart du temps ce sont des engins modernes de sidecar-cross déguisés pour l'occasion. La fourche Earles qui les équipe est très bien pour faire "bécane ancienne". Pour les "originales", par contre, ce n'étaient pas des BMW mais plutôt des DKW (devenu ensuite Auto Union, puis Audi, mais c'est une autre histoire)


----------



## nicogala (20 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> rooooh le vilain. Dans la grande évasion, steve mc queen pilote une *Triumph*. Il n'y a jamais eu de BMW en twin vertical.


c'est pour ça qu'elle est belle ... :love: 




ZRXolivier a dit:


> Sinon, pour nicogala, pourquoi pas! format paysage ou portrait? par contre vu la météo... ça va attendre un peu... des photos de motos sous la pluie, c'est pas top.


Rahh... vous déc#?ez là-haut... fait 20°c sous le soleil ici, c'est le printemps !  


Les motos des Schtroumpfs S'tafête c'était des Zundapp aussi


----------



## NED (20 Janvier 2007)

En fait c'est celle là que je kiffe bien la R35, avec une belle déco ratz noire c'est mortel !






Sinon le design des comptemporaines a toujours été pour moi, en tant que designer, en avance sur les autres.
J' aime notament cette K 1200 R qui est completement dingue!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2007)

quetzalk a dit:


> ah je savais pas ça  ils ont réussi à déposer leur prout-prout, là ?  nan je demande parce que moi-même je... :hein: ouais non rien, rien...


 Euh ! je peux accepter beaucoup (:rateau ... mais "prout-prout" ça ... jamais !!!!

...ça fait : "potato potato" ... mais pas "prout prout" !!!!!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Janvier 2007)

Moi mon deux roues, il a pas de moteur  c'est un vélo :love: 

bien pratique toujours cela dit, je me faufile dans la ville et je suis même plus rapide que les bus :style: :king:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Moi mon deux roues, il a pas de moteur  c'est un vélo :love:
> 
> bien pratique toujours cela dit, je me faufile dans la ville et je suis même plus rapide que les bus :style: :king:



Le plat pays ... Qui est le mieeeeeeeen ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Ah... ok, l'illusion d'optique alors... je pensais vraiment un ramasse-gravier AluPro 3000 profilé monté sport...



Râté... C'est un pose béquille RSX-RC-Super Vroum Vroum découpe Bricorama©. 



quetzalk a dit:


> ah... ça doit pas être pratique non ? je veux dire, tu pars toujours avec une planche en bois pour la béquille



Non, à moins que les trottoires en agglo se transforment en gravier d'ici peu. :rateau:



quetzalk a dit:


> :hein: oh la vile insinuation !  si tu crois que personne n'a capté ton amalgame tendancieux entre nicogala sur sa béquille et les photos de Toumaï...  :love:



Erf! Grilled!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> ... t'as vérifié sous le tapis de selle ?  ...
> (Pas tapper ! :rateau
> :love:


susy est nue comme un ver voyons 



nicogala a dit:


> Tiens Khyu : c'est quoi le truc en alu sous ta brêle ? Un ramasse gravier
> Sinon, on pourrait se faire un truc sympa : comme certains font des calendriers à poil on pourrait se faire le trombinoscope de nous à côté (ou sur) nos montures en tenue de combat ... z'en pensez quoi ?
> (bon, ça empêche pas certain(e)s d'envoyer aux autres les photos hors-charte hein... )



toute blonde que je suis j'avais bien vu qu'il avait posé une planche pour la béquiller dans son tas de cailloux  car sinon son SV ne serait pas aussi rutilant :hein: 
pour le trombinoscope vous m'avez déjà sous toutes les coutures non avec susy et sans susy  




NED a dit:


> Salut les motards!
> Moi j'aime bien les BMW car elle sont bien class. Aussi bien les modèles modernes avec des designs de ouf, que la vieille allemande de la grande évasion avec Steeve McQueen.
> Sinon j'ai pas mon permis moto.


ah bien tiens parlons en des  Beuheum bof bof:mouais: , c'est d'la bonne cam mais les mecs dessus sont des oufs dingues qui se la pètent sérieux solidarité motarde ? ils connaissent pas, doivent se prendre pour une "élite" à part, sont tous formatés pareils les acheteurs de BMdoubleyou apparemment:hein:   et ce sont les seuls qui ne répondent même pas à mon V de salut, des guignols moi j'vous dis!!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> ah bien tiens parlons en des  Beuheum bof bof:mouais: , c'est d'la bonne cam mais les mecs dessus sont des oufs dingues qui se la pètent sérieux solidarité motarde ? ils connaissent pas, doivent se prendre pour une "élite" à part, sont tous formatés pareils les acheteurs de BMdoubleyou apparemment:hein:   et ce sont les seuls qui ne répondent même pas à mon V de salut, des guignols moi j'vous dis!!!



Tu vas un peu vite. 
Je pense qu'il ne faut pas généraliser. Dans tout les domaines, il y a toujours des gens pour tâcher la masse.

Ils ne sont pas tous comme ça.
Ca me fait penser aux discours de mamies sur les jeunes déliquants.  

En ce qui concerne mes graviers, c'est une calamité! Je ne le souhaite à personne! Ca abime les pneus tendres comme pas possible et ne facilite absolument pas les manoeuvres.
Seul point positif, je me fais les bras en la deplaçant!


----------



## woulf (22 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu vas un peu vite.
> Je pense qu'il ne faut pas généraliser. Dans tout les domaines, il y a toujours des gens pour tâcher la masse.
> 
> Ils ne sont pas tous comme ça.
> ...



Ouais, et si on part comme ça, les motards sont tous des délinquants d'abord, les pires étant les belges, à la coupe de cheveux incertaine, juchés sur un sportser, avec un casque Momo, qui crient potato potato... 

Et puis les motards en SV sont tous dangereux avec leur moto pseudo sportive (il est pas beau celui-là de préjugé ?  )

Sinon, les mecs en béhème, ils m'ont toujours rendu mon salut: gendarmerie nationale, rangez vous  
Blague à part, j'ai souvent discuté avec des policiers et des hommes en bleu au sujet des BM, de leur usure pneumatique, etc... toujours sans problème, et je ne suis pas blonde à forte poitrine...

Je blague, mais même lorsque je roulais sur ma RT1100, des gus en BM me rendaient mon salut; les esprits chagrins diront que c'est parce que j'en avais une moi-même, mais je ne pense pas.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

ok woulf je ne généralise pas, mais les béhèmistes à paris sont vraiment:mouais: je pense que ce ne sont pas de vrais motards et qu'ils utilisent leurs bécanes juste pour gagner du temps dans les embouteillages parisiens (d'ailleurs,ce sont les seuls en costard cravatte) .
par contre les gendarmes m'ont toujours saluée:love: , bon sauf l'acheteur de bandinette mais lui c'est un cas à part et de plus il ne faisait pas la circul!


----------



## Bassman (22 Janvier 2007)

J'ai loup&#233; de f&#234;ter ma nouvelle moto ici moi, mais bon... M&#234;me pas 400 km au compteur et boum, une pouffe qui se remarquille me percute...


----------



## PommeQ (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4140603 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai loupé de fêter ma nouvelle moto ici moi, mais bon... Même pas 400 km au compteur et boum, une pouffe qui se remarquille me percute...



Oufff dur dur  

C'est quoi comme vroumvroum ?


Je me tate à faire un petit tour histoire de la faire tourner un peu avant le grand froid sibérien. Maybe ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4140603 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai loupé de fêter ma nouvelle moto ici moi, mais bon... Même pas 400 km au compteur et boum, une pouffe qui se remarquille me percute...



c'est pas cool çà c'est arrivé à bigounet aussi, on s'en rappelle tous 
depuis son histoire, je reste systématiquement 1ère enclanchée à l'arrêt avec un oeil dans le rétro prête à dégager au cas z'où:hein: 

bon courage pour la suite


----------



## Bassman (22 Janvier 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> Oufff dur dur
> 
> C'est quoi comme vroumvroum ?
> 
> ...



Un 600 CBF caréné avec ABS


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4140767 a dit:
			
		

> Un 600 CBF caréné avec ABS


 
Mierda!

Comment ca va toi?
Rien de cassé?


----------



## Bassman (22 Janvier 2007)

Nan m&#234;me pas mal, juste les slideurs de ma botte arrach&#233;, le cale pied droit, la commande de frein et le pot d'&#233;chappement d'arrach&#233;...

Suis m&#234;me pas tomb&#233;, comment ai je fait, j'en sais rien...

Je reviens a peine d'un an et demi d'arret a cause d'un truc dans l'genre, pas envie de me replanter :/


----------



## woulf (22 Janvier 2007)

C'est l'ABS Bassou, ça freine trop fort pour les ******** en voiture


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> ok woulf je ne généralise pas, mais les béhèmistes à paris sont vraiment:mouais: je pense que ce ne sont pas de vrais motards et qu'ils utilisent leurs bécanes juste pour gagner du temps dans les embouteillages parisiens (d'ailleurs,ce sont les seuls en costard cravatte) .
> par contre les gendarmes m'ont toujours saluée:love: , bon sauf l'acheteur de bandinette mais lui c'est un cas à part et de plus il ne faisait pas la circul!




tu sais toumaï, je suis souvent en costard cravate et ça m'arrive (de temps en temps) de partir à moto. C'est plus pratique... blablabla (à l'anglaise). Ca ne veut rien dire le costard. Quant aux gendarmes, ils sont comme les autres, c'est une population avec ses hauts et ses bas. 
je peux vous en présenter un floppée hatchement sympa mais par contre, les mêmes: témoins d'une incivilité ou mise en danger:rose:  , t'as déja vu Hulk? le même en bleu... Ben oui, la règle est de ne pas mettre les autres en danger et basta.
Ceci dit, je ne suis pas BM. peut être plus tard? Quand j'aurais une tendinite au poignet, va savoir 

Pas cool basman, tout va bien?

Now, faites très gaffe, pluie gelée et neige au menu, sur des oeufs, j'vousl'dis.


----------



## PommeQ (22 Janvier 2007)

Vu l'ambiance, chui pas sorti


----------



## quetzalk (22 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Ca ne veut rien dire le costard.



certes  ceci dit c'est vrai que dans Paris intramuros c'est caricatural, tu as deux types de b&#233;h&#232;mistes : 
- le motard qui roule en BMW, normal, rien &#224; dire, habill&#233; comme il veut d'ailleurs  il se comporte normalement, roule normalement, etc... 
- la caricature : n&#233; entre 1948 et 1953 dans les Yvelines ou les Hauts-de-Seine, Meussieu est cadre tr&#232;s tr&#232;s tr&#232;s sup&#233;rieur dans une tr&#232;s tr&#232;s tr&#232;s puissante entreprise ou un grand corps de l'Etat. Bref LUI quand il va travailer &#231;a sert VRAIMENT &#224; quelque chose, pas comme toi, coco, c'est clair ? Meussieu est toujours en costard sur sa BMW neuve du tout dernier mod&#232;le, sans gants (chaque d&#233;tail compte) (enfin si, en hiver, en toile fine), la clope voire le cigare au bec (si, si, j'en croise tous les jours), et g&#233;n&#233;ralement parle tout seul donc probablement dans un t&#233;l&#233;phone, &#231;a se voit car il a toujours un casque modulaire qu'il roule la mentonni&#232;re relev&#233;e. Meusssssieu toise, Meussssieu zigzague, fait des queues de poisson aux cyclistes, coupe les priorit&#233;s aux scooters, trace dans la voie de bus, g&#232;ne les pi&#233;tons, entrave la trajectoire des autres motards dont il prend soin de ne pas croiser le regard. J'en ai eu un quand je passais le permis l'an dernier, le type suait sa 230&#232;me heure de plateau siffle: le pauvre...) alors qu'il m'a soudain confi&#233; (je dis soudain parce que c'&#233;tait la troisi&#232;me le&#231;on ensemble et qu'il n'avait m&#234;me pas r&#233;pondu quand je lui avais dit "bonjour" bien en face de lui...) dans un regard acide de d&#233;pit - et aussi de m&#233;pris envers ma fringante jeunesse - "et dire que ma R1200RT neuve m'attend chez moi depuis trois mois"  avouant ainsi que la moto, LA moto, lui r&#233;sistait... Il existe, ce con, et il fait du tort &#224; tous les braves propri&#233;taires de BM qui vont en rendez-vous en costard de travail . Il aurait pu avoir un maxiscoot (m&#234;me comportement) mais il veut que &#231;a fasse riche (BMW) et un peu aventurier (moto) donc crachera aussi sur les maxiscoot, trop cheap &#224; son standing de m&#226;le dominant. Je ne l'aime pas.



ZRXolivier a dit:


> Now, faites tr&#232;s gaffe, pluie gel&#233;e et neige au menu, sur des oeufs, j'vousl'dis.



Heureusement  la solution existe dans ces cas-l&#224;  (mieux vaut un poireau frileux vivant qu'un h&#233;ros tout cass&#233;  )

Sinon Bassman pas de bol d&#233;cid&#233;ment... faut rouler, rouler (apr&#232;s la neige on a dit, hein) pour conjurer le sort !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

bin merci quetzalk  pour l'excellent résumé bien imagé de ce que l'on croise à paris c'est exactement ce que je voulais dire et tu l'as dit comme un chef! comme d'hab !   

bah alors tite pomQ çà va pas bien t'as la rate au court bouillon 

Vvvv


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2007)

Moi j'aime bien quand je me dégage un peu sur le côté, et pi les motards il te disent merci avec le pied !
Alors moi je fais pareil mais ils le voient pas !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4140788 a dit:
			
		

> Nan même pas mal, juste les slideurs de ma botte arraché, le cale pied droit, la commande de frein et le pot d'échappement d'arraché...
> 
> Suis même pas tombé, comment ai je fait, j'en sais rien...
> 
> Je reviens a peine d'un an et demi d'arret a cause d'un truc dans l'genre, pas envie de me replanter :/



La religieuse moule! 

Plus de peur que de mal donc? 
Que dis je?! Même pas peur, pô vrai?    

Constat, assurance, toussa, c'est bon?

Bon rétablissement à toi et ta meule.


----------



## Bassman (23 Janvier 2007)

quetzalk a dit:


> Sinon Bassman pas de bol décidément... faut rouler, rouler (après la neige on a dit, hein) pour conjurer le sort !!!


 
Beh j'attend que ca : recuperer ma moto.

Mais ca fait iech, je l'aurais surement pas pour ce WE, on voulait aller a Nantes en moto avec ma cherie :/


----------



## NED (23 Janvier 2007)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]Mais ca fait iech, je l'aurais surement pas pour ce WE, on voulait aller a Nantes en moto avec ma cherie :/[/QUOTE]

A ba, ca te fait une bonne trotte pour commencer. Attends le 27 avril j'y serais..., on va guicher grave avec Roberto et Alèm....


----------



## PommeQ (23 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> A ba, ca te fait une bonne trotte pour commencer. Attends le 27 avril j'y serais..., on va guicher grave avec Roberto et Alèm....



Bien voila ... on l'a trouvé notre AES 2 roues ...

Tous à *Nantes le 27 avril* :rateau:


----------



## NED (23 Janvier 2007)

Normalement 26, mais c'est pas confirmé, j'attends les infos de Roberto....


----------



## tinibook (24 Janvier 2007)

Bon c'est un chtit peu tard mais bonne ann&#233;e 2007! :rose:  Bonne r&#233;solution que cette AES mais bon je sais pas si je vais pouvoir y aller... Ben oui, faut bien potasser le dicco des bikers histoire de faire un bon trip en &#233;t&#233;! 

Edith me dit de faire un appel de phare &#224; suzette au poussin fluo... :love: V tini


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2007)

tinibook a dit:


> Bonne r&#233;solution que cette AES mais bon je sais pas si je vais pouvoir y aller... Ben oui, faut bien potasser le dicco des bikers histoire de faire un bon trip en &#233;t&#233;!



Essaie plut&#244;t celui ci !   :love:


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2007)

Il est genial ce bouquin :love:


----------



## tinibook (25 Janvier 2007)

Ah ça c'est certain qu'il est très bien mais (j'aime bien la GT de Sousouki au passage... ) avec ce chtit dicco y'a de quoi s'amuser...  

Et comme c'est l'annif de ZRX je lui souhaite une bonne förgasning!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Merci  

ben oui, 47 ans! damned je suis refait:rose:  

Pas mal ces BD, c'est vrai, même si elles n'arrivent pas au tiers du JoeBar team.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

JOYEUX ANNOUF OLIVIER!!!
big VVV bizoussss:love: :love: 

langage motards


----------



## NED (25 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> damned je suis refait:rose:



A ba non, ma femme elle les lit pas ces BD l&#224; !!!  

Sinon, James Bond, lui, il se faisait pas chier avec ses enemis, ni avec les motards, il etait equip&#233; pour.... 






(ca doit piquer un peu quand m&#234;me...)


----------



## Lila (25 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Merci
> 
> ben oui, 47 ans! damned je suis refait:rose:



 ....
+ quand v.bull voudra bien


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Bonne annif ZRX! 
Tiens, cadeau...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

Ca existe vraiment? faut pas que je montre ça aux autres membres ZRX sinon, j'ai droit à une commande groupée  

Merci à vous tous pour vos messages et cdb  


C'est sérieux pour Nantes?   il se peut qu'on en soit.


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> C'est s&#233;rieux pour Nantes?   il se peut qu'on en soit.



Ba en tous cas ce week-end l&#224; on risque fort d'&#234;tre un petit paquet chez les ptits lu !!!


----------



## tinibook (26 Janvier 2007)

Et pourquoi pas un chtit trip à Gibraltar...


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2007)

tinibook a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas un chtit trip à Gibraltar...



Hoooo !
Super ! 
Surtout que, regardez bien, la 2de image de la première séquence, au milieu on a l'impression de voir le logo Apple sur le moulin, c'est peut-être la moulin de steve jobs?


----------



## PommeQ (26 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> C'est sérieux pour Nantes?   il se peut qu'on en soit.




Soyons fou !

Un petit WE de bécane à Nantes ... avec une bonne bouffe ...


----------



## Lila (29 Janvier 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> Soyons fou !
> 
> Un petit WE de bécane à Nantes ... avec une bonne bouffe ...



...oh oui ...oh oui !!!!

...ah ben non merde !

..ok ...je sors.....

ah non merde...ça c'est fait déjà !!!

:mouais: 

bon lundi


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2007)

Lila a dit:


> bon lundi



Et obsédé, avec ça


----------



## Lila (29 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et obsédé, avec ça




..bon ok !!!!!!
...à la demande générale ......

...je repasse demain !


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Janvier 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...je repasse demain !



Oh oui... Oh oui... Ah ben non en fait... Ah ben si, si 

 la jobar team


----------



## PommeQ (29 Janvier 2007)

Arretez j'en peu plus :rateau:


----------



## Lila (29 Janvier 2007)

.....bon j'ai trouvé une moto pas chère.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2007)

Amis automobilistes en carafe, bonjour ! 















Plus fort que les motocrottes de Chirac, nan ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

z'ont de drôles d'idées ces asiatiques quand même   pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué, j'vois pas l'intérêt 


lila avé une bm au moins tu feras pas l'kakou:rateau:  

si tu veux j'te vends susy, sage comme une image et débourrée avec finesse   :love:


----------



## Lila (29 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> lila avé une bm au moins tu feras pas l'kakou:rateau:




...non madame, je ne fais pas le kakou .....le tatou agréssé oui (roulé en boule dans sa carapace) ou le matou (roulé en boule sur le coussin du canapé) ou le datou (ra) (roulé en boule à cause de hallucinations)....mais le kakou ..NON !!!!! 



Toumaï a dit:


> si tu veux j'te vends susy, sage comme une image et débourrée avec finesse   :love:



....ces qualités s'appliquent-elles aussi à toi ?  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Janvier 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....ces qualités s'appliquent-elles aussi à toi ?  :love: :love: :love:



Tu ferais mieux de poser LA question essentielle à savoir : le moulage postérieur de Suzy est-il compatible ergonomiquement parlant


----------



## Lila (29 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu ferais mieux de poser LA question essentielle à savoir : le moulage postérieur de Suzy est-il compatible ergonomiquement parlant



...mieux !!! ...l'ergonomie du postérieur ayant servi à mouler la selle de Suzzy est-elle compatible avec mon ergonomie à moi !!!!!

 :love: 

....parce que bon hein c'est important le confort, la garantie du moelleux, de la texture de la peau, de la conservation de la température, de la résistance à l'abrasion© pour envisager de longues distances de roulage...


----------



## tinibook (29 Janvier 2007)

La question essentielle est de savoir si elle va pouvoir &#234;tre rembourr&#233;e...  :rose:    





Oui ? La sortie ?! Bon d'accord... :rateau:

Edith me dit que &#231;a va pas &#234;tre possible!  Je parle du rembourrage, oeuf corse.  Hein, Lila?


----------



## Lila (29 Janvier 2007)

tinibook a dit:


> La question essentielle est de savoir si elle va pouvoir être rembourrée...  :rose:




.....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

vous vous posez trop de questions existentielles messieurs les motards 

vous savez bien que la légèreté de mon fessier n'a en rien abrasé ou détérioré le moelleux de cette selle spécialement fabriquée en gel de silicone qui sert entre autres en gérontologie pour protéger des escarres  par conséquent l'assise de suzy est faite pour les longs trajets  :love: 

tinibook, c'est quoi ce brelon j'vois même plus l'modèle:mouais: 
déjà qu'on a une sale réputation sur la route alors là notre compte est bon


----------



## PommeQ (29 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> vous vous posez trop de questions existentielles messieurs les motards
> 
> vous savez bien que la légèreté de mon fessier n'a en rien abrasé ou détérioré le moelleux de cette selle spécialement fabriquée en gel de silicone qui sert entre autres en gérontologie pour protéger des escarres  par conséquent l'assise de suzy est faite pour les longs trajets  :love:
> 
> ...



Moi j'ai rien dit ...



Pas la **** au poteau ... non  ... (on leur faisait ça au fayot)


----------



## tinibook (29 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> vous vous posez trop de questions existentielles messieurs les motards
> 
> tinibook, c'est quoi ce brelon j'vois même plus l'modèle:mouais:



Mmmh... A première vue je dirai une Bandit évadée du Bol d'or (elle portait le 51 à ce qu'il paraît mais... Chut!) et qui s'est livrée à quelques expériences... Ben ouais, l'éthanol ça peut faire office de carburant, non ? :rateau:   



			
				Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> déjà qu'on a une sale réputation sur la route alors là notre compte est bon



Désolé Toum, mais là... Heu... L'addition, svp! :rose: :love:   

Et pour le fayot de tour un chtit site.


----------



## PommeQ (29 Janvier 2007)

tinibook a dit:


> Et pour le fayot de tour un chtit site.


----------



## PommeQ (2 Février 2007)

Petite sortie aujourd'hui pour aller à une réunion   ... 90 kms de bruine le matin ... 90 kms de bruine le soir :rateau: .

Petit coup de chaud sur une accélération en passant sur une bande blanche à 120km/h   ... roue arriére qui patine à cette vitesse avec petite montée de régime ... petite dérive et vroummmmm !

 

Bonne soirée à tous :love:


----------



## tinibook (3 Février 2007)

Pomme Q t'es vraiment un courageux! 

Et pour le week end, une chtite vidéo bien sympa... Enjoy et bizzz à tous!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2007)

sympa ta vidéo. Le personnage m'a fait penser aux petits personnage de "Tarzoon: la honte de la jungle"  

PommeQ.   parceque c'est vrai que le temps était bien pourrie et que les routes étaient plus grasses qu'une poele.

Parait qu'il va faire beau aujourd'hui , chtite balade? à suivre


----------



## tinibook (3 Février 2007)

Le personnage se pr&#233;nome Dohbert! :love:  




Apparemment un proto hoverbike est &#224; l'&#233;tude. Le concept est bien connu mais &#231;a doit &#234;tre super fun &#224; piloter, non?  Bon, c'est clair que &#231;a doit &#234;tre aussi super easy de se bourrer avec... :rateau:

Edith me fait remarquer qu'il manque un "je ne sais quoi" &#224; Dohbert par rapport aux "petits personnages"...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2007)

tinibook a dit:


> Edith me fait remarquer qu'il manque un "je ne sais quoi" à Dohbert par rapport aux "petits personnages"...



Évidemment, des baskets sans chaussettes, ça doit dauber le fennec quand il les ôtes !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2007)

n'empêche, qu'il était con ce film, mais qu'est ce que j'ai ri  

Sinon, ZRXvalou a voulu faire les soldes à Rouen (j'ai arrêté depuis longtemps de me demander pourquoi), donc chtite balade de 180KM (AR) avec retour de nuit histoire de vérifier que les parkas sont encore top  

NB: bilan des soldes: une écharpe (elle avait oublié la sienne) pas soldée...  J'aime bien cette ville.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Des Michelin Pilot Road sur un SV, ça accroche nickel. 
Si vous avez l'occaz' en ces temps frais et humides...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

essayez les AVON. Top du top en tendre et moins chères que les autres.

d'un autre coté, faut pas espérer plus de 10000 bornes (maxi). 

Bon feeling, gros grip= bel angle


----------



## Bassman (8 Février 2007)

J'dois avouer que je suis tr&#232;s agr&#233;ablement surpris de la monte d'origine sur mon 600 CBF.

Reste &#224; voir combien de bornes ils me feront.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> essayez les AVON. Top du top en tendre et moins ch&#232;res que les autres.



Toutefois, attention quand m&#234;me, ne confondez pas autour et alentours !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

argh! Pascal ma tu hé!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Des Michelin Pilot Road sur un SV, ça accroche nickel.
> Si vous avez l'occaz' en ces temps frais et humides...



sur mon sv j'ai des dunlop "qualifier" gomme tendre  c'était mon mono sur piste qui me les avait recommandés


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> essayez les AVON. Top du top en tendre et moins ch&#232;res que les autres.
> 
> d'un autre cot&#233;, faut pas esp&#233;rer plus de 10000 bornes (maxi).
> 
> Bon feeling, gros grip= bel angle



C'est tellement d&#233;pendant de ta br&#232;le.
Un ami avait un SV650 mont&#233; en Conti RoadAttack: tr&#232;s content! Il a mis la m&#234;me monte sur un Z1000: aucun feeling.
Je pense qu'il n'y a pas de pneus ultimes, il y a des bonnes montes pour tel ou tel b&#233;canne.
Il faut avouer que mes BT020 ne me convenaient pas. Alors qu'un ami en Triumph Sprint ST en &#233;tait tr&#232;s content.
Il y a aussi le feeling du pa&#239;lote, ca joue pas mal non? 



			
				Touma&#239;;4161860 a dit:
			
		

> sur mon sv j'ai des dunlop "qualifier" gomme tendre  c'&#233;tait mon mono sur piste qui me les avait recommand&#233;s



R&#233;sultat?


----------



## Lila (8 Février 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> essayez les AVON. Top du top en tendre et moins chères que les autres.




.....:sick: AVON ? :mouais: 

...ma grand-mère me disait toujours "AVON = SAVON"
..j'ai eu mis ça une fois sur une bécane.....
...Mon Dieu! je crois que même sur la béquille centrale à l'arrêt j'étais pas en sécurité

...m'enfin Olivier, un mec sérieux en qui je croyais et tout et tout....
AVON ...voyons  !!!!!


----------



## woulf (8 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> .....:sick: AVON ? :mouais:
> 
> ...ma grand-mère me disait toujours "AVON = SAVON"
> ..j'ai eu mis ça une fois sur une bécane.....
> ...



J'chui d'accord avec Serge ! 

Sans blague, Avon, c'est pas les pires peneus de la création ???

BT20 ou BT10, naméo


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> R&#233;sultat?



suis le meilleur sp&#233;cimen pour dire que &#231;&#224; accroche tout! m&#234;me les sir&#232;nes glissantes:rose: 
la preuve en est que depuis le changement de mes BTO20 qui m'envoyaient en l'air:mouais:  il ne m'est plus rien arriv&#233; et dieu sait si je suis nullos en pilotage :bebe:  



Lila a dit:


> .....:sick: AVON ? :mouais:
> 
> ...ma grand-m&#232;re me disait toujours "AVON = SAVON"
> ..j'ai eu mis &#231;a une fois sur une b&#233;cane.....
> ...


mouhaha Olivier a d&#251; se gourrer car avon c'est bien une marque de cosm&#233;tiques pur&#233;e j'savais pas qu'ils fabriquaient des pneus de mob maintenant :love:


----------



## tinibook (8 Février 2007)

Bon si jamais (je dis &#231;a comme &#231;a, hein...) hem! Enfin, si la monte pneumatique vous savonne le derri&#232;re ben, si jamais, il ne reste plus que &#231;a...     
[YOUTUBE]m2tkbdiuIHg[/YOUTUBE]

Nope! C'est pas un mec... On parie??


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

mouais tini  mais c'est un mec déguisé en nana, pas une frêle motarde:hein: moi j'dis c'est de la triche!:mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...m'enfin Olivier, un mec sérieux en qui je croyais et tout et tout....
> AVON ...voyons  !!!!!



Travailler sur PC ça peut déstabiliser l'homme


----------



## Lila (8 Février 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Travailler sur PC ça peut déstabiliser l'homme



...AVON et VISTA même con bas©(P77) : ça tient pas la route !!!!


----------



## NED (8 Février 2007)

Moi tfa&#231;on cette semaine, j'ai rencontr&#233; la moto mortel trop de la balle que personne n'a. Parcequ'elle est trop unique. Faut Quand m&#234;me aller a L'Ile Maurice pour en trouver des comme &#231;a !
Et le top moumoute du top c'est le casque GP qui va avec !
La c'est vraiment le style into the groove !





C'est quand m&#234;me une Turbo (ouaip msiou m&#234;me que c'est marqu&#233; dessus)
Et la selle : ELLE DECHIIIIIRE GRAVE, tellement grave qu'elle est d&#233;chir&#233;e....LoL

:rateau:


----------



## woulf (8 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Moi tfaçon cette semaine, j'ai rencontré la moto mortel trop de la balle que personne n'a. Parcequ'elle est trop unique. Faut Quand même aller a L'Ile Maurice pour en trouver des comme ça !
> Et le top moumoute du top c'est le casque GP qui va avec !
> La c'est vraiment le style into the groove !
> 
> ...



Une puch... Tu vas nous faire rappliquer le 3e âge, là, Pascal77 en tête... 

Enfin comme dirait l'autre: et pourtant... elle roule...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Une puch... Tu vas nous faire rappliquer le 3e âge, là, Pascal77 en tête...
> 
> Enfin comme dirait l'autre: et pourtant... elle roule...



Pas de risque, je ne suis jamais descendu en dessous de 250 cc, pis des loups piots comme toi, j'en taxe trois ou quatre à chaque virage, hein !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2007)

Avon est une marque de Michelin.


Rahlala.


tte façon, j'm'en fous, je vous fais l'intérieur à tous  

Ceci dit que c'est vrai qu'être obligé de travailler sur un pc... qui perd sa connexion à la première mise en veille, qui gêle même quand il fait chaud... bref, c'est très déstabilisant.


Vous croyez que je vais m'en sortir?


----------



## Bassman (9 Février 2007)

M'en fout, j'vous met au freinage


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4163007 a dit:
			
		

> M'en fout, j'vous met au freinage




ouais, mais comme tu tires tout droit , je passe tranquilou à l'intérieur avec pascal à l'aspi... ps grave il est déja à l'agonie quand Lila pédale comme un fou sur son 103 à guidon torsadé pendant que PommeQ essaye de comprendre le mode d'emploi.

Arf, voila marraine qui m'attend au pied du podium pour m'offrir mon prestigieux prix (reproduction d'une chope de bière).

L'est pas belle la vie?


----------



## Bassman (9 Février 2007)

Tr&#234;ve de plaisanterie, je coince vraiment maintenant dans les bouchons...

J'ai la trouille avec tous ces cons sur la route le matin :sick:

Ca me fait d'autant plus chier que le soir (en g&#233;n&#233;ral moins bouch&#233 je prend mon panard


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4163014 a dit:
			
		

> Trêve de plaisanterie, je coince vraiment maintenant dans les bouchons...
> 
> J'ai la trouille avec tous ces cons sur la route le matin :sick:
> 
> Ca me fait d'autant plus chier que le soir (en général moins bouché) je prend mon panard



je plussoie mon cher. certaines routes sont vraiment très stressante. On se surprend à guetter lequel va te foutre par terre.

Entre les liseurs de journaux, les accros du portable, les excités du changement de file qui va leur faire gagner au moins 3 mètres... et les coursiers fous qui déboulent comme des malades...

Au fait, vous avez vu les stats. baisse drastique du nombre de victimes motos


----------



## NED (9 Février 2007)

Oui moi je suis sur paris.
Sur le périf j'éssaye de faire gaffe aux motards.
Mais intra-muros je vois que ca commence aussi a boucher grave pour eux.
Y'a des axes ou les motards trainent aussi, par exemple l'entrée de Paris par la voie sur berge avec le feu de bastille au bout. Bon moi en bagnole je sais que je vais galerer a Partir de Bercy, mais l'autre jour y'avait des scoot et des motos qui fesaient la queue dans les 2 files de chaque côté a partir du P.O.P.B !
Sur les grands axes (boulevard Sebasto, Montparnasse ect...) Même les motos commentcent a queuter comme les voitures.
Bientôt dans Paris ca va devenir impossible de circuler.
:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2007)

oui, et j'ai bien peur que ça s'arrange pas.

Remarques, après tout, Paris aux parisiens:mouais:

Sans parler des enlèvements de motos par la fourrière...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Remarques, après tout, Paris aux parisiens:mouais:



Note que s'ils ne mettaient pas tout le boulot à Paris, et tous les logements abordables en (lointaine) banlieue, ça réglerait pas mal de problèmes de circulation et de stationnement à Paris


----------



## woulf (9 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Note que s'ils ne mettaient pas tout le boulot à Paris, et tous les logements abordables en (lointaine) banlieue, ça réglerait pas mal de problèmes de circulation et de stationnement à Paris



Avec des idées pareilles, tu devrais te lancer dans la politique !


----------



## Bassman (9 Février 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Au fait, vous avez vu les stats. baisse drastique du nombre de victimes motos


 
Ui, mais augmentation significative du nombre de trou du cul a 125.

Faut vraiment qu'ils arretent de donner le permis A1 avec le permis bagnole...

Déja que la formation au permis B est lamentable, alors si en plus le porte clé est offert :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4163456 a dit:
			
		

> Ui, mais augmentation significative du nombre de trou du cul a 125.
> 
> Faut vraiment qu'ils arretent de donner le permis A1 avec le permis bagnole...
> 
> Déja que la formation au permis B est lamentable, alors si en plus le porte clé est offert :mouais:



je crois que la loi a été voté et qu'à partir de cette année, il faut une formation minimum pour pouvoir conduire une 125 avec le permis B. Genre 3 ou 4 h de conduite en auto-école


----------



## Bassman (10 Février 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> je crois que la loi a &#233;t&#233; vot&#233; et qu'&#224; partir de cette ann&#233;e, il faut une formation minimum pour pouvoir conduire une 125 avec le permis B. Genre 3 ou 4 h de conduite en auto-&#233;cole



De toi &#224; moi, tu crois vraiment que 3 ou 4h sont suffisante pour apprendre a maitriser, apprendre a r&#233;agir, apprendre a observer, apprendre a analyser les situations quand pour le permis gros cube faut se tartiner un plateau, la route, les question et les fiches a apprendre ?


Je ne dis pas que le permis moto est dur, mais m&#234;me si quelques fiches sont uniquement du bon sens, certaines font r&#233;fl&#233;chir (la derni&#232;re fiche sur l'accidentologie notamment).


D'une discussion avec mon ancien concessionnaire, il me confiait que pr&#232;s de 70&#37; des 125 qu'il vendait &#224; des gens qui n'ont que le permis B revenait pour &#234;tre r&#233;par&#233;es et / ou revendues  avant les 100km.


Mais bon, je deviens fataliste. De plus en plus on se fout des autres, on se fout que nos agissements puissent risquer de co&#251;ter la vie a d'autres (l'abruti qui m'a mit au tas il y a 1 an et demi &#224; toujours pas compris qu'il a failli me tuer, et que je ne dois la vie qu'&#224; un coup de chance et &#224; un bon matos - mon casque notamment). Les voitures sont devenues des extensions du salon, ou l'on peut lire le journal, boire l'ap&#233;ro, ou encore se faire sucer par maman (vu hier matin en allant au taf).

Je parle des voitures mais c'est pareil pour les trou d'balles qui roulent en 2 roues.


Pendant ce temps, les m&#233;dias continuent leur r&#244;le de pute a monter les automobilistes contre les 2 roues,  etinversement. L'&#233;tat regarde &#231;a d'un oeil torve sans rien faire.
Les points noirs d'Ile de france d&#233;nonc&#233; par la FFMC, notamment, sont toujours l&#224;. Et des motards continuent a se faire trancher la t&#234;te par les rails de "s&#233;curit&#233;".


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2007)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]Je parle des voitures mais c'est pareil pour les trou d'balles qui roulent en 2 roues.[/QUOTE]

Air connu


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2007)

il est clair que ce n'est pas 3 ou 4h qui changera quoi que ce soit:mouais: quand je vois toutes les heures de pilotage que j'ai pris pour en arriver à m'envoyer au tapis toute seule au bout de quelques heures de circul seulement j'me dis qu'il faut vraiment trouver autre chose pour sensibiliser ces utilisateurs de 125 et scoot :hein:  ce sont bien eux qui font augmenter le taux d'accident 2 roues  parce qu'à part moi:rose: mais bon ce n'est pas pareil moi j'roule pas comme une dingo j'suis pétocharde c'est pas pareil  mais bon çà allait mieux après mon stage à Carole quand même 
d'ailleurs, je pense que ce serait une bonne chose un stage de pilotage sur circuit obligatoire en plus de qq heures de plateau! je sais que j'y ai appris énormément notamment sur ce qu'il fallait ne jamais faire et surtout ne plus flipper quand ma susy se penchait un peu trop! je sais qu'elle se couche facile maintenant sans glissouiller :love: enfin par temps sec hein!

V de toum:love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> il est clair que ce n'est pas 3 ou 4h qui changera quoi que ce soit:mouais: quand je vois toutes les heures de pilotage que j'ai pris pour en arriver à m'envoyer au tapis toute seule au bout de quelques heures de circul seulement j'me dis qu'il faut vraiment trouver autre chose pour sensibiliser ces utilisateurs de 125 et scoot :hein:  ce sont bien eux qui font augmenter le taux d'accident 2 roues:d'ailleurs, je pense que ce serait une bonne chose un stage de pilotage sur circuit obligatoire en plus de qq heures de plateau! je sais que j'y ai appris énormément notamment sur ce qu'il fallait ne jamais faire et surtout ne plus flipper quand ma susy se penchait un peu trop! je sais qu'elle se couche facile maintenant sans glissouiller :love: enfin par temps sec hein!
> 
> V de toum:love:



Ben... c'est là que je suis franchement malheureux...:rose:  les morts sont chez les motards (60%)... même s'ils ne sont pas en tort (moins de 40% des torts):rose: 

Oui, c'est les motards qui représentent le gros dans les 2roues tués. Pourquoi? tout simplement parceque sur son scoot pour faire de la ville, machin fait plein de dégats matériels mais qu'il ne meurt pas. Ce n'est pas la vitesse qui est responsable dans plus de 80% des cas (pour les motos), c'est l'infrastructure, le manque de respect des signalisations par les automobilistes, le changement de file... (c'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est la sécurité routière). Alors bien sur, vu comment on est exposé... ben le résultat:rose:  Face à un 38 tonnes, une moto aura beaucoup de mal  

Bon, maintenant, ça m'empêchera pas de sortir ZRX pour aller faire un tour n'importe où avec plein de virolos et pleins d'accélérations sur l'angle. Je suis conscient mais j'aime trop les sensations de la moto.

Bref, continuons à prendre notre pied et merdre aux pisses froid (même si je suis conscient des limites).


----------



## NED (12 Février 2007)

Je veux pas d&#233;fendre qui que se soit mais je pense que pour les 125, pour avoir essay&#233; les 2 sur des laps de temps tr&#232;s courts, un scooter est beaucoup plus facile &#224; maitriser qu'une moto avec des vitesses &#224; passer. Il faudrait effectivement plus de temps pour former quelqu'un aux vitesses, car c'est vraiment une autre mani&#232;re de conduire. 

J'ai r&#233;ussit &#224; me marraver une bonne dizaine de fois en 2 heures avec une 125 cross de mon cousin (ca va c'&#233;tait dans les champs, dans des chemins perdus) alors qu'avec un scoot 125 t'as juste a touner la poign&#233;e des gaz et pi voil&#224;, c'est ultra facile, en 1 heure je roulais trankilou dans paris avec le scoot d'un ami.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> en 1 heure je roulais trankilou dans paris avec le scoot d'un ami.



Il est là le danger.
Penser qu'on roule "trankilou".
Les évitements, les freinages appuyés, le regard, ça s'apprend pas en une heure. 

Transmission automatique ou manuelle, c'est du pareil au même.


----------



## nicogala (12 Février 2007)

Oui mais c'est peut-&#234;tre aussi justement une question de facilit&#233; : l'argent facile, la conduite facile etc... c'est pas la m&#234;me mentalit&#233; que de se mettre consciencieusement &#224; l'apprentissage d'une conduite un plus plus technique et plus fine avec des vitesses etc.
Deux mondes oppos&#233;s selon moi.


----------



## NED (12 Février 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Il est l&#224; le danger.
> Penser qu'on roule "trankilou".
> Les &#233;vitements, les freinages appuy&#233;s, le regard, &#231;a s'apprend pas en une heure.
> 
> Transmission automatique ou manuelle, c'est du pareil au m&#234;me.



En fait c'est trankilou pas si trankilou que &#231;a. Je faisait pas le k&#233;k&#233;. Comme j'ai l'habitude de circuler en v&#233;lo dans Paris je connais un peu les dangers urbains.
Mais c'est vrai que du coup c'&#233;tait un peu trop facile, on a du mal &#224; appr&#233;hender le danger.
Faut &#234;tre habitu&#233; &#224; la faufilade, les portes qui s'ouvrent, les clignotants pas mis, les d&#233;boitements, faut toujours anticiper en fait....Et m&#234;me avec cette attention l&#224; on est pas toujours a l'abri.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Oui mais c'est peut-être aussi justement une question de facilité : l'argent facile, la conduite facile etc... c'est pas la même mentalité que de se mettre consciencieusement à l'apprentissage d'une conduite un plus plus technique et plus fine avec des vitesses etc.
> Deux mondes opposés selon moi.



Oui et non. Des connaissances ont une moto pour les ballades et un scooter pour aller au boulot. Je crois que l'on trouve de tout sur un scooter.
Mais je suis bien d'accord, cela reste très (trop?) accessible.



NED a dit:


> En fait c'est trankilou pas si trankilou que ça. Je faisait pas le kéké. Comme j'ai l'habitude de circuler en vélo dans Paris je connais un peu les dangers urbains.
> Mais c'est vrai que du coup c'était un peu trop facile, on a du mal à appréhender le danger.
> Faut être habitué à la faufilade, les portes qui s'ouvrent, les clignotants pas mis, les déboitements, faut toujours anticiper en fait....Et même avec cette attention là on est pas toujours a l'abri.



Je n'avais pas compris ça.
Mes excuses.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2007)

en fait, dans tout ça, rien n'est tout à fait blanc ou noir. Je comprends parfaitement qu'on en ait marre de se coltiner les encombrements et qu'on passe au scoot; 

Mais il faut alors accepter d'en apprendre les règles. Quand je me fais dépasser par un scoot entre les files... ben, je me dis celui là, non seulement il va se manger une pelle mais en plus il va aider à stigmatiser les foules. Plus on sera nombreux sur des 2 roues, à moteur ou pas, plus les gens se rendront compte de ce que c'est réellement. J'entends de plus en plus de connaissances me dirent qu'elles font plus attention maintenant parceque des membres de leur entourage sont à 2 roues.

Et c'est bien.  

Un exemple tout bête: à vélo ou en auto (pneus fins ou 4 roues), on ne se rend pas compte de la plaie que représentent les taches de gas oil en virage ou au rond point... et pourtant! le nombre de mec qu'on voit par terre   . S'ils avaient eu des cours obligatoires de conduite, non seulement le mono leur aurait appris mais il les auraient fait expérimenter (en sécurité) ce qu'il faut faire. Ned mentionnait les portes qui s'ouvrent, j'y rajouterai le furieux qui cherche une place de parking, qui en voit une et qui sans chercher à comprendre braque tout... même à 30, c'est au mieux une grosse chaleur, au pire une belle gamelle. Et ça, c'est en ville, sur la route c'est pareil, le squatteur de la file de gauche qui se rend compte que c'est là qu'il doit sortir... Là, on est à 130... je vous laisse imaginer le résultat...:rose: 


Bon, je me répète mais ça m'empêchera pas de sortir miss ZRx et d'aller m'arsouiller, c'est trop bon:love: , d'emmener ZRX valou et d'aller promener avec l'apn dans le sac, d'aller au resto sans angoisser à l'idée de trouver une place ou d'arriver avec 3/4 heure de retard pour cause de bouchon. Idem pour le boulot, quand je sais qu'un client n'est pas motophobe, je prends le 2 roues (costard-cravate) et roule. (je vous dis pas le pied en sortant du rdv).


----------



## Bassman (12 Février 2007)

Histoire de mettre moi aussi une petite note de fra&#238;cheur malgr&#233; tout ce qui dit (qui reste tr&#232;s vrai bien s&#251;r) :

J'arrive en fin de rodage avec le CBF (je commence &#224; le faire monter gentiment dans les tours), me suis fait un ch'tit d&#233;but de plaisir a 150-160 (c'est maaaaal, mais tellement bon) sur l'autoroute. Y'avait pas un chat, un vrai panard :love:


----------



## Romuald (12 Février 2007)

Lu dans T&#233;l&#233;rama :
Je souhaite lever une &#233;quivoque : lorsque, &#224; l'arriv&#233;e d'un motard, j'&#233;carte prudemment mon v&#233;hicule, ce n'est pas pour faciliter une infraction au code de la route, mais pour &#233;pargner mon r&#233;tro droit. Il est donc inutile de me remercier d'un geste qui me rappelle qu'en rentrant il va falloir penser &#224; sortir le chien...

C'est bien connu, les motards sont tous des grands enfants qui ne songent qu'&#224; faire comme Ob&#233;lix. Seulement comme les casques de romains se font rares sur les grands axes, ils les ont avantageusement remplac&#233;s par les r&#233;troviseurs.

Si l'un de vous connait ce Monsieur Dujardin, qu'il lui fasse savoir tout le m&#233;pris que je lui porte. :hein:  :hein: 
Et encore bravo &#224; T&#233;l&#233;rama de nous avoir fait rire avec cet amusant courrier des lecteurs.:hein:  :hein:  

Ca ne m'emp&#232;chera pas de continuer &#224; dire merci &#224; ceux qui s'&#233;cartent, sans me poser la question de savoir si c'est pour prot&#233;ger leur retro ou pas.


----------



## PommeQ (12 Février 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Idem pour le boulot, quand je sais qu'un client n'est pas motophobe, je prends le 2 roues (costard-cravate) et roule. (je vous dis pas le pied en sortant du rdv).



Perso. ... costard cravate sur la moto ... j'trouve que ca le fait pas ! Moyen la protection en cas de gamelle et puis niquer mes chaussures toutes belles avec le selecteur ... :hein:  ... nan mais l'autre :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> Perso. ... costard cravate sur la moto ... j'trouve que ca le fait pas ! Moyen la protection en cas de gamelle et puis niquer mes chaussures toutes belles avec le selecteur ... :hein:  ... nan mais l'autre :rateau:



nan, nan.

le costard c'est sous la parka moto avé les protections. Pas fou! C'est juste pour pouvoir entrer en réunion avec l'uniforme qui va bien (le costard). 

Je ne ballade pas en costard en moto sans parka (d'hiver ou d'été). Déja pour pas pourir le costard, et puis à 130+++ le costard, ça le fait pas. Quand aux chaussures, des richelieu vont bien.


----------



## PommeQ (12 Février 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> nan, nan.
> 
> le costard c'est sous la parka moto avé les protections. Pas fou! C'est juste pour pouvoir entrer en réunion avec l'uniforme qui va bien (le costard).
> 
> Je ne ballade pas en costard en moto sans parka (d'hiver ou d'été). Déja pour pas pourir le costard, et puis à 130+++ le costard, ça le fait pas. Quand aux chaussures, des richelieu vont bien.



Je me disais bien qu'il y avait un truc


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2007)

Mon ancien chef &#233;tait venu me voir un jour en me disant qu'il serait bien que je mette un costard pour bosser : "Responsabilit&#233;.... tout &#231;a.... m&#233;lange pas torchon et serviette..... etc"

Je l'ai regard&#233; avec mon plus joli regard d'idiot du village et lui avait r&#233;pondu : "T'es gentil mais je fais 30 bornes tous les jours en moto, par tout temps, je passe les 3/4 de ma journ&#233;e dans l'atelier avec les m&#233;cano, j'ai pas envie de ruiner mes costards juste pour te faire plaisir, et parce que &#231;a fait bien"

M'a plus jamais fait chier apr&#232;s


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4167170 a dit:
			
		

> Mon ancien chef était venu me voir un jour en me disant qu'il serait bien que je mette un costard pour bosser : "Responsabilité.... tout ça.... mélange pas torchon et serviette..... etc"
> 
> Je l'ai regardé avec mon plus joli regard d'idiot du village et lui avait répondu : "T'es gentil mais je fais 30 bornes tous les jours en moto, par tout temps, je passe les 3/4 de ma journée dans l'atelier avec les mécano, j'ai pas envie de ruiner mes costards juste pour te faire plaisir, et parce que ça fait bien"
> 
> M'a plus jamais fait chier après




j'aimerais bien mais les opérateurs français sont... disons un peu... comment dire... coincés? oui, c'est un peu ça. 

Suivant les métiers, on échappe pas à "l'uniforme". Le pire c'est la limace qu'on s'enroule autour du cou, vous savez le truc informe qui pendouille lamentablement et qui sert à cacher les boutons de la chemise.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> j'aimerais bien mais les opérateurs français sont... disons un peu... comment dire... coincés? oui, c'est un peu ça.
> 
> Suivant les métiers, on échappe pas à "l'uniforme". Le pire c'est la limace qu'on s'enroule autour du cou, vous savez le truc informe qui pendouille lamentablement et qui sert à cacher les boutons de la chemise.



Euh ... Mon bon olive, là, tu te mélange dans ton argot ! La limace, ça n'est pas la cravate, mais la chemise itself, en langue apache


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh ... Mon bon olive, là, tu te mélange dans ton argot ! La limace, ça n'est pas la cravate, mais la chemise itself, en langue apache



Damned, je suis refait tel le rascal moyen 

Je parlais effectivement de la cravate.


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2007)

Ah tiens, je savais que "limace" voulait dire une prostitu&#233;e en argo, mais pas une chemise


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4167246 a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens, je savais que "limace" voulait dire une prostitu&#233;e en argo, mais pas une chemise



Relis San Antonio, mon bon, il &#224; mis des tas de vocables, tous plus imag&#233;s les uns que les autres, pour d&#233;signer les "p&#233;ripat&#233;tiputes", mais &#224; ma connaissance, jamais de "limaces", il ne les a qualifi&#233;es. Par contre, pour la chemise, c'est le seul synonyme dont je l'ai vu lu user, mais il n'est pas le seul dans ce cas, Audiard &#224; mis cette expression dans la bouche de Gabin, de Ventura, et aussi d'Andr&#233; Pousse, voire quelques autres, dans quelques films, si ma m&#233;moire ne m'abuse.

Exemple emprunt&#233;s ici



> Chemise.
> 
> Limouille = Limace = Chemise, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lila (22 Février 2007)

...ben non rien .....juste pour faire remonter un peu ......

..je commence doucement à lorgner sur l'achat de ma future....un VFR bien sûr...
Mais commence à poindre une certaine peur, difffuse ....
je me dis que cet acccident ct une sorte d'avertissement sans frais...et là j'ai un peu peur, pas tant pour moi, mais pour ma femme, ma famille, de les mettre dans la galère genre si je finis, au mieux mort, au pire dans un fauteuil. Pire, ça me terrifie d'imaginer que je puisse faire mal à ma femme lorsqu'on fait du duo et que ça soit elle que je blesse griévement....


..c'est peut-être cette peur qui va faire que je vais devenir un client BMW !!!!


----------



## NED (22 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..c'est peut-être cette peur qui va faire que je vais devenir un client BMW !!!!



Ba voilà une sage décision....


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...ben non rien .....juste pour faire remonter un peu ......
> 
> ..je commence doucement à lorgner sur l'achat de ma future....un VFR bien sûr...
> Mais commence à poindre une certaine peur, difffuse ....
> ...



Mmmm, mon expérience personnelle me susurre à l'oreille que le danger ne vient pas de la machine, mais de la façon de s'en servir. J'ai vu l'autre jour à la casse ce qui restait d'une K100, je ne sais pas si le mec avait fait son kakou, ou s'il avait été victime d'un autre usager, mais en tout cas, le fait de rouler en BM ne lui a pas épargné la grosse claque. Mon S3, qui était à l'époque réputé pour sa faible durée de survie sur route ouverte (la bécane de la "coupe Kawa", tu parles ), m'a fait, sans aucune intervention du carrossier plus grave qu'un remplacement de cabochon de clignotant, d'avril 1975 à novembre 1981, date à laquelle je me le suis fait voler, pourtant, je me livrais régulièrement à des séances d'essorage de poignée, tout l'art de la chose réside dans le fait de savoir *quand* on peut s'y livrer, et quand mieux vaut s'abstenir.


----------



## Bassman (22 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..c'est peut-être cette peur qui va faire que je vais devenir un client BMW !!!!



Vais p'tet utiliser des mots dur mais bon :

Ca changerait quoi au problème de s'éclater la gueule en VFR ou en BM ?
Malheureusement, si tu dois "te planter", tu te planteras.

J'ai eu une chance pas croyable sur mon accident. D'en sortir vivant déjà.

Mais je suis pas responsable du tout de l'accident, je n'ai pas fait de fautes de pilotage.
Juste un abruti, qui bien à l'abri dans sa BM (justement) a démarré, inconscient d'avoir mit ma vie en danger.

J'aurais été avec une autre machine que mon 125 CBR n'aurait rien changé à l'accident. Peut être l'aurait il alourdit, peut être amoindrit... j'en sais rien, mais je me serais quand même bouffé cette bagnole en pleine poire.


L'essentiel et le primordial, j'vais pas faire une leçon de vieux motard, c'est d'être sûr de soit, de sa conduite, de ces capacités. Le risque existera toujours du moment qu'un nombre incalculable de paramètres extérieurs entrent en jeu, mais éliminer les risques que tu pourrais amener est indispensable pour pouvoir remonter sur une machine l'esprit serein.


La discussion pour racheter une moto a été "difficile" avec ma (future) femme. Elle, elle sait ce que j'ai eu, elle sait pas forcément dans les détails comment je l'ai vécu, mais avant tout, elle a pas envie de me perdre, complètement ou en partie.
Moi j'aime la moto, vraiment ça. Et il m'a fallu au moins lui expliquer l'état d'esprit dans lequel je pratique la moto.
Ca ne garanti pas que je n'aurais pas d'accident. Mais au moins elle sait que je suis pas un barjo. Que la prudence prédomine sur la passion.


Bref, sincèrement, si tu l'sens pas Lila, arrêtes la moto. Mais de croire qu'une BM te sauvera plus la vie qu'un VFR, c'est, il me semble, se tromper d'arguments.


----------



## Lila (22 Février 2007)

...oui je sais que le risque zéro n'existe pas....même en Béhème


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...oui je sais que le risque zéro n'existe pas....même en Béhème



En fait, ce qu'on voulait t'exprimer, c'est que le risque n'est pas lié, mais alors, pas du tout, à la marque ou au modèle de l'engin, une conduite raisonnée en VMax te mettra plus en sécurité qu'une "remontée de files de voiture sur autoroute bouchée" à 150 à l'heure, en BM, par exemple.


----------



## Lila (22 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, ce qu'on voulait t'exprimer, c'est que le risque n'est pas lié, mais alors, pas du tout, à la marque ou au modèle de l'engin, une conduite raisonnée en VMax te mettra plus en sécurité qu'une "remontée de files de voiture sur autoroute bouchée" à 150 à l'heure, en BM, par exemple.




...oui j'avais compris .....quand je dis "risque"..je parlais de moi ....je m'appelle Risque dans l'intimité de mon cafque©


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...oui je sais que le risque zéro n'existe pas....même en Béhème



C'est certain mais si tu te sens plus à l'aise en envisageant de conduire une BM plutôt qu'un VFR ça peut faire une différence. On a vu avec Toum


----------



## Bassman (22 Février 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est certain mais si tu te sens plus &#224; l'aise en envisageant de conduire une BM plut&#244;t qu'un VFR &#231;a peut faire une diff&#233;rence. On a vu avec Toum



Ca apr&#232;s, c'est clair, faut choisir et se trouver une moto sur laquelle on se sent &#224; l'aise. Comme des chaussures, sauf si t'aime souffrir. Si tu chausses du 43, prends pas des chaussures en 38, ca pique les pieds


----------



## woulf (22 Février 2007)

Pour avoir eu VFR et Béhème, je peux te dire mon cher Lila, que la VFR freine excellemment bien et que ma Béhème, avec son ABS, freinait mieux, surtout sur le mouillé, mais pas de beaucoup.

Aujourd'hui, l'ABS existe sur tellement de bécanes, il faut pas s'en priver, loin de là. Si tu reprends une bécane, quelle qu'elle soit, penses-y.

Maintenant, de deux choses l'une: ton appréhension peut avoir un effet bénéfique et te "calmer" dans ta façon de piloter, ou bien elle peut juste te faire chier en étant là, voire même t'aider à faire des conneries... Dans ce cas, effectivement... mieux vaut arrêter...

Ceci dit, je ne crois pas connaitre un seul motard responsable qui, lorsqu'il monte sur sa brèle ne se dit pas qu'il risque d'avoir un méchant accident. Curieusement, j'y pense beaucoup moins en caisse.... 

Plus sérieusement, si tu le sens plus, fais donc une pause.


----------



## Bassman (22 Février 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, l'ABS existe sur tellement de b&#233;canes, il faut pas s'en priver, loin de l&#224;. Si tu reprends une b&#233;cane, quelle qu'elle soit, penses-y.



De plus en plus de b&#233;cane auront l'ABS de s&#233;rie maintenant. Mon 600 CBF n'existe plus depuis cette ann&#233;e en version non ABS.

Et sur le VFR, le Dual CBS (r&#233;partition du freinage : 2/3 - 1/3) c'est vraiment un confort en plus de l'ABS.


----------



## Lila (22 Février 2007)

.....mais je suis calmeeee.....

....bah faire une pause...non ..ça serait  me priver de bons moments avec ma belle...et elle non plus n'a pas envie que nous ne puissions plus nous offrir ces escapades...

....rouler plus cool ....oui sûrement...même si ça n'offre pas la garantie absolue (qui n'existe pas de toutes façons)...au moins ça diminue les facteurs accidentogènes...

...finis les grosses arsouilles sanglantes....je vais travailler le style coulé, enchainements sur velour (pas poser les genoux, pas bizauter la béquille, pas bleuir les disques, pas boulocher les gommes....)...

..de toutes façons la question se pose pas ...

...je suis piéton  :sick:


----------



## NED (22 Février 2007)

Quand on se sent bien sur son vehicule, c'est déjà bien..
Apres faut pas se la péter, c'est là qu'est le risque.


----------



## Lila (22 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Quand on se sent bien sur son vehicule, c'est déjà bien..
> Apres faut pas se la péter, c'est là qu'est le risque.



...entre se la péter et se faire plaisir il y a une différence...
...je ne considère pas que se faire plaisir ça soit forcement se la péter....
..que celui qui, seul sur une route superbe, sèche, par une belle journée, se sentant bien sur sa meule ce matin n'a pas été tenté ou décidé de rouler un peu plus que "raisonnablement" me jette la première pierre....

..c'est ça se la péter ?


----------



## tinibook (22 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..que celui qui, seul sur une route superbe, sèche, par une belle journée, se sentant bien sur sa meule ce matin n'a pas été tenté ou décidé de rouler un peu plus que "raisonnablement" me jette la première pierre....



T'ention la tête...     Il est fort le Crawford, hein?


----------



## Bassman (22 Février 2007)

Dites les filles, me suis aper&#231;u que je me traine comme un escargot d&#232;s qu'il pleut.

Z'auriez quelques conseils pour d&#233;tendre ma conduite et prendre confiance dans l'adh&#233;rence de mes pneus chauds par temps de pluie ?


----------



## Romuald (22 Février 2007)

20 ans de moto, une quinzaine de gamelles :casse:  (une seule vraiment grave :hosto: ), dont une douzaine sous la pluie, celles-ci toutes sur freinage, et de plus en plus escargot après chaque.

Vous avez dit confiance cher Troll ? Oui, tant que tu n'as pas à freiner, mais ça tu le savais déjà. Mon prochain os aura l'ABS   

Une autre question ?


----------



## Bassman (22 Février 2007)

Je parle pas de freinage en courbe, je parle plus d'une "pr&#233;somption" de perte d'adh&#233;rence.

Pr&#233;somption ridicule, je le sais en plus, mais j'sais pas pourquoi j'suis tout raide avant d'entrer en courbe. Ce qui fait que je me rel&#232;ve, et il m'arrive m&#234;me de manquer la traj' tellement je suis raide.

Mon ancien CB 125 &#233;tait merdique niveau gommes, d&#232;s que la chauss&#233;e devenait humide, c'&#233;tait du pilotage de haut vol tant ca d&#233;crochait vite ( metzeller pourrave d'origine).
L&#224; y'a pas de raisons, mon CBF 600 est &#233;quip&#233; d'excellents bridge tendres, j'ai l'ABS, mais je sais pas pourquoi je me raidi.


----------



## Romuald (22 Février 2007)

Un stage spécial pluie, ça doit exister ? Il font bien ça pour les caisses.
Sur le sec, j'ai un copain qui l'a fait, et il a découvert qu'il pouvait angler à quasi se rapper les genoux sur son DR600


----------



## woulf (22 Février 2007)

Le mouillé, c'est dans la tête... !

Ce qui est sûr c'est que tu ne conduis pas de la même façon sur chaussée humide que sur chaussée sèche.

Je dois avouer que les seules bécanes en qui j'ai eu vraiment confiance sous la pluie, c'était le VFR 99 en BT20 et la RT1100 en BT20 (encore plus flagrant sur la bm du reste, de ce point de vue là, elles sont fortes ces teutonnes).

C'est normal de se raidir sous la pluie, mais faut essayer de rouler le plus cool et souple possible, et encore plus que sur le sec, rouler à sa main. Si tu te sens pas à l'aise sous la pluie, forces pas, ça viendra avec le temps.

Forces toi à rouler sous la pluie, sur des petits trajets, à tester les capacités de freinage de ta brèle avec l'ABS sous la pluie, en y allant progressivement, si j'ai bien suivi, ça fait pas longtemps que tu l'as ta bécane, faut du temps malgré tout pour les prendre en main et bien les connaître; à la différence d'une voiture, une moto peut être radicalement différente d'une autre en tenue de route, position, freinage, etc...


----------



## tinibook (22 Février 2007)

C'est dans ton imagination que ça glisse...


----------



## nicogala (22 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4178161 a dit:
			
		

> Ca changerait quoi au probl&#232;me de s'&#233;clater la gueule en VFR ou en BM ?



C'est peut-&#234;tre que justement le question n'est pas l&#224;...

La diff&#233;rence c'est qu'avec un VFR pour se faire plaisir il prendra de l'angle, encha&#238;nera les petits virolos en envoyant les gazs en sortie de courbe, gaz-frein-angle-gaz-frein-etc. , et l&#224; risquera l'accident con &#224; cause de la pierre au milieu du virage, de la bagnole en panne en sortie de virage &#224; droite...

Tandis que pour se faire plaisir en BM ou en HD il n'aura pas besoin de &#231;a, le plaisir sera ailleurs, &#224; moindre vitesse et rythme diff&#233;rent 

Enfin, ce que j'en pense... mais je peux me tromper.


----------



## woulf (22 Février 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Tandis que pour se faire plaisir en BM ou en HD il n'aura pas besoin de ça, le plaisir sera ailleurs, à moindre vitesse et rythme différent
> 
> Enfin, ce que j'en pense... mais je peux me tromper.



Euh, tu n'auras jamais la poussée d'une VFR avec une BM, encore que, une k1200 version libre ça dépote sympa, mais faut pas croire qu'en BM on roule à 30, c'est même parfois dangereux, car tu roules vite sans t'en apercevoir (pression du vent, vibration, casque, etc...).

Je ne roulais pas à 240 avec la RT comme avec le VFR, mais je tenais sur autoroute une moyenne de 170-180, pépére, et surtout... longtemps, sans aucune fatigue, idem pour la passagère.

Les différences sont je dirai, de goût surtout, et pour beaucoup de motards, une BM ça a une image soit de cadre pressé qui salue pas, hein Toum, soit de papys, soit de tuniques bleues... mais c'est pas que ça et je vous recommande à tous d'aller en essayer lors des journées portes ouvertes qui sont fréquemment organisées, pour vous faire votre idée.


----------



## Bassman (22 Février 2007)

C'est quand m&#234;me &#233;tonnant d&#232;s qu'on annonce qu'on a une semi sportive, voir m&#234;me une sportive, on d&#233;gage illico une image d'allumeur de fond d'cours.

Mon p&#232;re est pass&#233; par pas mal de moto, dont une Ninja 600, qui est une sportive, il l'avait choisi non pas pour son aspect vitesse, mais sa rigidit&#233; et le plaisir (subjecif) que lui procurait une machine, il est vrai plut&#244;t faite pour rouler. Quand il a gout&#233; au VFR, c'etait pour ne plus le l&#226;cher depuis 1998, pour les m&#234;mes qualit&#233;s.

Mon p&#232;re se prend ni pour rossi, ni pour hayden, mais il a choisi ces machines quand m&#234;me.

Moi m&#234;me, j'ai essay&#233; le dernier CBR 600, c'est un vrai confort de conduite, je crois vraiment pas &#234;tre non plus un poign&#233;e en coin, mais elle me convient niveau position, un caract&#232;re bien &#233;quilibr&#233; qui me pla&#238;t. J'ai pas pu l'acheter pour l'instant a cause du pognon. Le CBF 600 est un 2eme choix en attendant.


Et se promener en bord de mer sur le VFR &#224; 40 a l'heure (merci p&#244;pa de m'preter ta machine de tps en tps :love: ), c'est tout aussi bandant. Question de point de vue.


----------



## woulf (22 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4179009 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même étonnant dès qu'on annonce qu'on a une semi sportive, voir même une sportive, on dégage illico une image d'allumeur de fond d'cours.
> 
> 
> Et se promener en bord de mer sur le VFR à 40 a l'heure (merci pôpa de m'preter ta machine de tps en tps :love: ), c'est tout aussi bandant. Question de point de vue.





Vas donc dire ça à nos potes les assureurs... j'ai divisé par 2 l'assurance tous risques entre le VFR 99 et le RT1100... J'en étais pas revenu qu'ils me disent que le VFR était classé sportive, à la limite de la supersport... Sans déc, juste parce que tu montes à 260 comme qui rigole...

Alors pour le CBR 600, permis récent, et comme en plus tu es un vilain djeun, oulalala les assureurs y vont se frotter les mains avec toi 

Et pi le VFR en bord de mer, moi ça me fatiguait les poignets, la position en appui, comme quoi chaque morphologie et ressenti est différent et qu'il est super important de trouver chaussure à son pied. Genre ZRX olivier il aura beau me dire que les ZRX c'est bien, n'empêche que mon XJR1300 il était ACHEMENT plus beau et plus mieux


----------



## nicogala (22 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4179009 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même étonnant dès qu'on annonce qu'on a une semi sportive, voir même une sportive, on dégage illico une image d'allumeur de fond d'cours.


Là c'est toi qui généralise.
On parle de Lila ici 

Il est le premier à le dire.

Mais après tout c'est le mieux à même de s'exprimer...



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4179009 a dit:
			
		

> Et se promener en bord de mer sur le VFR à 40 a l'heure (merci pôpa de m'preter ta machine de tps en tps :love: ), c'est tout aussi bandant. Question de point de vue.


Hmmm... on ne dira jamais qu'une VFR à 40Km/h est un enfer roulant, mais comparé à une HD à la même vitesse il ne doit pas y avoir de comparaison possible... enchaîner les rond-points à 30Km/h en custom en faisant frotter les reposes-pieds c'est incomparable avec la même chose en semi-sportive (qu'on inclinera quasiment pas à cette vitesse d'ailleurs) 
Puis le couple des HD ou BM, le feeling etc.  

Bref que des redites quoi :rateau:


[TrollZ/on]Pis parler de ça sur une Honda...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2007)

hello la compagnie:love: 

ayé z'êtes tous réveillés! çà discutaille sérieux dites donc 

bon lila d'amour:love: Tibomon a raison  tu te retrouves au même point que moi après mon accident c'est vrai que bandinette ne m'allait point et que suzette correspond plus à mon corps de sirène rouler, freiner, pencher surtout après mon stage à carole  est beaucoup plus facile qu'avec l'autre bourrique d'avant:mouais: 
par contre l'appréhension je l'ai toujours en moi! la peur de me retrouver en fauteuil roulant aussi par conséquent, la crainte de devenir une charge terrible à mon chéri jusqu'à la fin de mes jours! je crois que c'est le pire! bonjour la culpabilité 
d'autant qu'il n'est pas motard, même s'il ne m'interdit en aucun cas ma passion, je sais qu'il a peur pour moi et du coup je n'ose plus rouler de peur qu'il m'arrive une tuile 
en ce qui concerne la bm, je ne pense pas non plus que çà changera ta façon de penser à présent car après un crash, quelque soit la monture on ne pilote plus du tout de la même façon! par contre il est clair que je suis à fond pour l'ABS (je regrette cette absence sur la mienne)toutes les mob devraient le posséder d'ailleurs, la majorité des voitures l'ont bien, c'est incompréhensible çà compte tenu qu'un deux roues c'est quand même moins stable 

en tous cas si tu prends bm, n'oublie pas de saluer quand même hein vi vi woulf je confirme que les bmistes me snobent à chaque fois et que je me prends des vents à chaque salut:mouais: z'ont ptêt passé un permis A spécial bm ou alors ils l'ont acheté 
bizzVV les motards


----------



## Bassman (23 Février 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Hmmm... on ne dira jamais qu'une VFR à 40Km/h est un enfer roulant, mais comparé à une HD à la même vitesse il ne doit pas y avoir de comparaison possible... enchaîner les rond-points à 30Km/h en custom en faisant frotter les reposes-pieds c'est incomparable avec la même chose en semi-sportive (qu'on inclinera quasiment pas à cette vitesse d'ailleurs)




Effectivement, si te faut la sensation d'etriller tes cales pieds pour sentir que tu prends du plaisir, on est tout sauf dans le même monde.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2007)

je pense que tu te méprends sur les dires de nico, çà m'étonnerait qu'il fasse le kakou avec son custom


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2007)

Ben alors?!


Lila, prends la b&#233;cane que tu veux et point barre. Recommences cool et tant pis si le b&#233;n&#234;t du coin te taxe partout. Tant mieux pour lui.

Avant miss ZRx j'ai eu que des machins vieillots qui tenait toute la route, qui freinaient quand elles y pensaient... Bref, je suis un poireau assum&#233;. Comme l'a dit Pascal, le tout n'est pas d'allumer dans toutes les circonstances mais de jouer l&#224; o&#249; c'est possible et d'&#234;tre cool autrement. Je me fous royalement d'&#234;tre d&#233;pass&#233; par un scoot ou autres b&#233;canes, je pense &#224; MA SECURITE et si pour &#231;a je dois &#234;tre au ralenti et ben je suis au ralenti.

vous vous souvenez de ma petite vid&#233;o de cet &#233;t&#233;? ben je vous raconte pas les commentaires, oua l'&#244;t h&#233;, il est &#224; l'arr&#234;t partout, m&#234;me le train le d&#233;passe... je vous en passe et des biens pires. ben je m'en fous, nous on a pris notre pied, et &#224; la vitesse o&#249; j'allais, je pouvais freiner sur l'angle sans danger. Je le mentionne d'ailleurs au d&#233;but en message d'avertissement. 

Mais tout &#231;a tu le sais dans le fond. Partez toi, ta br&#234;le et ta douce derri&#232;re toi, emm&#232;nes un APN dans ta ballade et fl&#226;ne au gr&#233; de vos envies. Il parait m&#234;me que dans ton coin, il y a des supers routes pour se ballader et faire des jolis piqueniques .

Pour Bassman sous la pluie. J'&#233;tais pareil (je le suis encore pas mal), le fait de changer mes pneus pour du super tendre a chang&#233; mon feeling, j'y vais plus volontiers mais c'est claire que pas de freinage sur l'angle, roulage limite sous r&#233;gime et grandes distances de s&#233;curit&#233;.

Woulf mon ami; Miss ZRX vous dit bien des choses, m&#234;me si j'ai un profond respect pour les XJR. Et ton skidoo, il en est o&#249;? 

Au fait, pour finir: si ce sentiment "d'ins&#233;curit&#233;" &#233;tait en fait la conscience du danger? M&#234;me si on l'a tous, je pense qu'apr&#232;s une gamelle, ce sentiment est amplifi&#233;, mais au fond, prudence n'est elle pas m&#232;re de suret&#233;?


----------



## NED (23 Février 2007)

En tous cas j'ai hâte de voir ma Bassoune sur sa 600 !
Tu dois avoir grave plus le style que sur ta feu 125 !

Lila, Ici je parle pas de se la peter hein...Je dis que un Troll sur une 600 ça le fait plus que sur une 125.


----------



## Lila (23 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> En tous cas j'ai h&#226;te de voir ma Bassoune sur sa 600 !
> Tu dois avoir grave plus le style que sur ta feu 125 !
> 
> Lila, Ici je parle pas de se la peter hein...Je dis que un Troll sur une 600 &#231;a le fait plus que sur une 125.



....je t'avouerai que moi aussi ma curiosit&#233; est titill&#233;e....Bassou sur son 600, habill&#233; en costard&#169;, un beau cafque&#169; vert avec les mouches qui tournent autour .........



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4179009 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand m&#234;me &#233;tonnant d&#232;s qu'on annonce qu'on a une semi sportive, voir m&#234;me une sportive, on d&#233;gage illico une image d'allumeur de fond d'cours.
> Mon p&#232;re est pass&#233; par pas mal de moto, dont une Ninja 600, qui est une sportive, il l'avait choisi non pas pour son aspect vitesse, mais sa rigidit&#233; et le plaisir (subjecif) que lui procurait une machine, il est vrai plut&#244;t faite pour rouler. *Quand il a gout&#233; au VFR, c'etait pour ne plus le l&#226;cher depuis 1998, pour les m&#234;mes qualit&#233;s.*
> Mon p&#232;re se prend ni pour rossi, ni pour hayden, mais il a choisi ces machines quand m&#234;me.
> Et se promener en bord de mer sur le VFR &#224; 40 a l'heure (merci p&#244;pa de m'preter ta machine de tps en tps :love: ), c'est tout aussi bandant. Question de point de vue.




:love: :love: :love: je t'aime mon Bassou !!!!!!!!!! 
 prtttttt aux autres ....le premier qui m'emb&#234;te je lui envoie mon avocat Bassou....
...je suis pass&#233; de la Super T&#233;n&#233;r&#233;, &#224; la Seven Fifty, puis au GSX F (celle avec le bloc moteur de la R   ) &#224; la VFR.....on peut pas dire que je me taille un profil de barjot....
Et justement, l'un des avantages de cette moto, c'est sa polyvalence, sans tomber dans les travers de l'exclusivit&#233; d'un programme ou d'un autre (GT ou Sport)....Impossible d'attaquer comme si ct une hypersport, donc il y a des limites bien marqu&#233;es....impossible non plus de cruiser comme une GoldWing....


..j'en re veux uneeeeeeee !!!!!!!

PS : pour le mouill&#233;, je crains aussi, mais Oliv a raison, avec des montes tendres, bien chauff&#233;es, tu peux enrouler bien sans risuer de d&#233;crocher. Bien s&#251;r avec la marge de r&#233;serve (-X&#176; d'angle en moins).
Par contre, freinage &#224; proscrire sur l'angle...sauf si tu as un Dual CBS comme sur la VFR......


----------



## Bassman (23 Février 2007)

Par contre j'suis un peu deg', il vient de revendre son dernier VFR  pour prendre un 1000 CBF :mouais:


----------



## Lila (23 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4179371 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre j'suis un peu deg', il vient de revendre son dernier VFR  pour prendre un 1000 CBF :mouais:



.....ben tu sais ......  si je les avais les sous...
C'est la confirmation de l'envie d'encore plus de plasir je crois...et puis comme ça on le taxera pas de faire "vieux cake sur le retour de flamme"....
Ca serait mon choix en moto neuve à 9000 .......
.....maintenant si j'avais 9000 ......j'acheterai un VFR d'occas à 5000 et je mettrai les 4000 restant dans des vacances avec mes kids, un trip avec ma douce en Espagne.....:love: :love: :love: 

...hein ?  quoi ? moi j'suis pas guéri ?


----------



## woulf (23 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...je suis passé de la Super Ténéré, à la Seven Fifty, puis au GSX F (celle avec le bloc moteur de la R   ) à la VFR.




Bin dis donc, à part le VFR, tu les as collectionné les étrons


----------



## woulf (23 Février 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Woulf mon ami; Miss ZRX vous dit bien des choses, m&#234;me si j'ai un profond respect pour les XJR. Et ton skidoo, il en est o&#249;?



Bah, j'habite en ville tout de m&#234;me, alors c'est pas super pratique le ski doo, vois tu 

Je me suis un peu renseign&#233; sur ces b&#234;tes l&#224;, &#231;a pollue atrocement semble-t-il, et je crains bien lorsque je me retrouve dans une belle f&#244;ret sous la neige, de pr&#233;f&#233;rer me promener en raquettes avec Madame et les enfants, en fait 

Ceci dit, on t'attend toujours ici, hein coco


----------



## Lila (23 Février 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Bin dis donc, à part le VFR, tu les as collectionné les étrons



...oui et j'ai oublié de citer la XL 125, la Transalp et le HD 883 Sporster....


----------



## Bassman (23 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...oui et j'ai oublié de citer la XL 125, la Transalp et le HD 883 Sporster....



Oula mon client a oublié de me préciser son passif... ça change tout pour l'établissement de sa défense 

Vot' horreur, je sollicite votre permission pour une suspension d'audience, afin de revoir la stratégie de défense de mon client


----------



## Lila (23 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4179814 a dit:
			
		

> Oula mon client a oubli&#233; de me pr&#233;ciser son passif... &#231;a change tout pour l'&#233;tablissement de sa d&#233;fense
> Vot' horreur, je sollicite votre permission pour une suspension d'audience, afin de revoir la strat&#233;gie de d&#233;fense de mon client



....:rose: .. + 103 SP customis&#233; avec franges en cuirs au poign&#233;es, guidon torsad&#233; chrom&#233; et sissy bar avec queue de raton laveur ....&#231;a aggraverait mon cas ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....:rose: .. + 103 SP customisé avec franges en cuirs au poignées, guidon torsadé chromé et sissy bar avec queue de raton laveur ....ça aggraverait mon cas ?



Allez, encore un ou deux posts, et on va y arriver, au Solex 2200 kitté


----------



## Lila (23 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Allez, encore un ou deux posts, et on va y arriver, au Solex 2200 kitt&#233;



.... hum hum ....j'ai commenc&#233; avec  &#231;a  ...de r&#233;cup de mon grand-fr&#232;re...:rose: 

.... ben quoi....faut bien commencer un jour !!!!!

PS : m&#234;me qu'au d&#233;but je n'avais le droit de la mettre qu'en position v&#233;lo:rateau:

.PS :apr&#232;s ...promis j'arr&#234;te...j'ai pas trouv&#233; de photo de mon trotyb&#233;b&#233; (m&#234;me que &#231;a devait pas exister en plus)


----------



## Romuald (23 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Allez, encore un ou deux posts, et on va y arriver, au Solex 2200 kitté



Ou le Flash, à refroidissement par turbine et transmission par arbre (si, si)


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> .... ben quoi....faut bien commencer un jour !!!!!



Et tu chantais : "Quand on allait de bon matin, à pétroletteuuuuuu"


----------



## nicogala (23 Février 2007)

Touma&#239;;4179280 a dit:
			
		

> la peur de me retrouver en fauteuil roulant aussi


Bah tu sais, tu peux aussi en trouver &#224; ton go&#251;t... j'ai un pote qui en a un super en carbone avec les roues en titane... &#231;a le fait  (surtout pour moi qd je le mets dans le coffre )
Bon c'est s&#251;r, &#224; choisir...



			
				Touma&#239;;4179280 a dit:
			
		

> je pense que tu te m&#233;prends sur les dires de nico


Je t':love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> .... hum hum ....j'ai commencé avec  ça  ...de récup de mon grand-frère...:rose:



J'adore! :love:

Manquerai plus qu'il soit rose...


----------



## quetzalk (23 Février 2007)

Touma&#239;;4179280 a dit:
			
		

> ...je confirme que les bmistes me snobent &#224; chaque fois et que je me prends des vents &#224; chaque salut:mouais: z'ont pt&#234;t pass&#233; un permis A sp&#233;cial bm ou alors ils l'ont achet&#233;



salut la compagnie, 
je feuillette le forum - enfin juste ce thread !  - m&#234;me si pas trop le temps en ce moment... int&#233;ressante la discussion de ces pages-ci, le prenez pas mal mais &#231;a sent la maturit&#233; tout &#231;a (dans le bon sens du terme, hein).

Ce que tu dis Toum j'en ai encore fait l'am&#232;re exp&#233;rience mardi soir, en prenant la voie sur berge rive droite (ce qui veut dire, pour les non-panam&#233;ens, qu'on arrive par la gauche sur une voie &#224; deux files &#224; sens unique) &#224; l'heure o&#249; elle est blind&#233;e de bagnoles dont les conducteurs sont tous au t&#233;l&#233;phone en train de se remaquiller mollement &#224; 30 km/h et entre lesquels tracent des maxiscoot et des motards &#224; 80  . Ben au moment o&#249; un espace de 2 m&#232;tres (pas plus et je parle de 2 m en longueur) un des ces b&#233;h&#232;mistes neuneu qui me suivait d&#233;j&#224; depuis un moment &#224; 10 cm (vous savez le fameux "objects in the mirror may appear closer as they are in reality..." :mouais: ) n'a rien trouv&#233; de mieux que de me doubler par la droite au moment o&#249; je l&#226;chais de la courte voie d'insertion pour m'infiltrer entre les bagnoles - j'ai pil&#233; comme j'ai pu pour l'&#233;viter c'est &#224; dire pas trop ayant le guidon l&#233;g&#232;rement braqu&#233;, tout en v&#233;rifiant que les automobilistes (ceux de derri&#232;re et ceux de sur le c&#244;t&#233; !) m'avaient vu et avaient fait de m&#234;me - hurl&#233; un bon "Konnard !!!", et repris vite une contenance l'air un peu b&#234;te en travers de la voie pendant que l'autre abruti se retournait l'air de dire "ah bon &#231;a t'a g&#234;n&#233;... ah ben tant pis, moi je sais faire ?".

Vu le trafic ce jour l&#224;, il m'aurait laiss&#233; passer &#224; la queue-leu-leu - comme &#231;a se passe toujours &#224; cet endroit l&#224; - il aurait pu me doubler allez, 100, peut-&#234;tre 200 m&#232;tres plus loin sans risque pour personne, l&#224; j'ai failli me retrouver au tas en plein trafic gr&#226;ce &#224; lui... Ce qui ne m'a pas emp&#234;ch&#233; de le suivre sans forcer pendant encore 2 km avant de bifurquer, il aura m&#234;me pas gagn&#233; son grand prix le couillon. 

Donc oui Touma&#239;, je pense de plus en plus que certains - pas tous on est d'accord - font des stages commandos o&#249; on leur apprend &#224; d&#233;passer leur complexe de scooteriste frustr&#233; oblig&#233; de rouler en moto et &#224; lib&#233;rer leur m&#233;pris de toute l'humanit&#233; roulante qui n'est qu'obstacle &#224; leur brillant parcours et &#224; leurs missions urgentes.

On en a d&#233;j&#224; caus&#233;, on en dit toujours la m&#234;me chose mais franchement &#231;a me rend fou ce genre de comportement parce que justement quand on partage les m&#234;mes risques il est encore plus impardonnable d'aggraver ceux des autres, je comprends presque mieux l'agressivit&#233; du conducteur de 4x4 dans son char d'assaut ! 

bon allez bonne nuit &#224; tou(te)s


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2007)

boaf, toute manière, on s'en fout des trous du c**. 

Je vous dis pas les pétrolettes que j'ai conduit:rose: , et même un solex:rose: :rose: :rose: , c'était à l'occasion d'un "grand prix" de Tarbes. Rigolez pas, l'école d'ingé de la ville (j'ai appris qu'ils remettaient ça cette année 

C'était sur le parking avec botte de paille et tout, commissaires de pistes... Tout le sud ouest venait (y vient?) et les brelons étaient tapés comme pas permis... au moins 60 à fond de ... y a qu'une vitesse:mouais: . Festival de gadins en tout genre dans les virages... marrant. On avait d'ailleurs tapé un solex en fin de vie: ablation de toutes les ailettes du cylindre... l'a marché 10 minutes, le temps de serrer... mais c'était un vrai navion pendant les premières minutes:love: 

Quant aux Behemistes, je m'en fous en fait, certains (rares) sont sympas et d'autres beaucoup moins. Un peu comme certains malades qui se croient sur un crcuit ou qui pensent que parcequ'ils ont la dernière sapetoku 1300 pour 200CV, ils sont prioritaires.

Changez rien, je vous aime les amis. et vive le 2 roues


----------



## quetzalk (24 Février 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Changez rien, je vous aime les amis. et vive le 2 roues



pareil :love:  !

Le coup des beuheumeu on est bien d'accord que il faut pas g&#233;n&#233;raliser, que c'est des super motos et souvent aussi des motards normaux, j'en ai m&#234;me des potes. Mais on dirait que la possession de l'engin _induit_ chez certains &#234;tres fragiles des comportements idiots, ou plut&#244;t &#231;a les d&#233;masque, mais ni plus ni moins que la possession d'un 4x4, d'une maison avec piscine, d'un v&#233;lo (&#224; Paris parfois...  :mouais: )... ou d'un mac !  bref dans l'ensemble je m'en fous aussi, c'est juste p&#233;nible quand on se fait "attaquer" de la sorte pas facile de rester indiff&#233;rent !

sinon pour le coup du GP du lyc&#233;e &#231;a fait r&#234;ver c'est p&#244; chez mou&#233; que &#231;a serait arriv&#233; &#231;a... :hein:   donc tu as l'air de dire que les ailettes de refroidissement &#231;a sert VRAIMENT &#224; quelque chose alors... ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2007)

quetzalk a dit:


> pareil :love:  !
> 
> Le coup des beuheumeu on est bien d'accord que il faut pas généraliser, que c'est des super motos et souvent aussi des motards normaux, j'en ai même des potes. Mais on dirait que la possession de l'engin _induit_ chez certains êtres fragiles des comportements idiots, ou plutôt ça les démasque, mais ni plus ni moins que la possession d'un 4x4, d'une maison avec piscine, d'un vélo (à Paris parfois...  :mouais: )... ou d'un mac !  bref dans l'ensemble je m'en fous aussi, c'est juste pénible quand on se fait "attaquer" de la sorte pas facile de rester indifférent !



On t'a déjà expliqué que dans Paris (en particulier, et en ville, en général), il y avait des motards, et des blaireaux à moto, et que, eh ben, c'était pas la même chose !


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....:rose: .. + 103 SP customisé avec franges en cuirs au poignées, guidon torsadé chromé et sissy bar avec queue de raton laveur ....ça aggraverait mon cas ?



Tu sais mon chouchou j'ai commencé sur un Solex kitté a mort (mais quand je dis a mort, c'était a mort : amortisseur de direction et tout), on le faisait tourner avec un pote a l'éthanol 

Ce con de pote avait même réussi a se faire flasher sur la N20 a 107km/h  

Après j'ai eu successivement une 105 (la 103 de luxe ve Vert grenouille, une 103 SP Sport (ca embale grave les meufs au lycée avec ça) et une MBK Hard Rock 

Pour plus de style j'ai pris derrière 2 Honda CRM et un 125 CBR.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4180551 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais mon chouchou j'ai commencé sur un Solex kitté a mort (mais quand je dis a mort, c'était a mort : amortisseur de direction et tout), on le faisait tourner avec un pote a l'éthanol
> 
> Ce con de pote avait même réussi a se faire flasher sur la N20 a 107km/h
> 
> ...




j'ai eu peur... j'ai cru que t'allais faire un coming out 

T'as pas dit que t'avais roulé sur un caddy  puis que t"étais passé à la malag 3 vitesses mains...  (chut, j'en ai eu une)


:love: :love:


----------



## doudou83 (24 Février 2007)

*En passant hier à Rétromobile il y avait quelques vieux 2 roues*


















​


----------



## Lila (26 Février 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> *En passant hier &#224; R&#233;tromobile il y avait quelques vieux 2 roues*
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/500/medium/moto.jpg



....:mouais: ...j'aime pas trop!!!! ...sur celle-l&#224; le bridage 100 cv est pas tr&#232;s bien r&#233;ussi !


----------



## Lila (26 Février 2007)

....je suis de plus en plus en plein désarroi... 

..voilà que j'achète une moto sur e-bay maintenant...:mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..voil&#224; que j'ach&#232;te une moto sur e-bay maintenant...:mouais:



Tu veux faire de la pocketbike ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2007)

bonjour marraine, je t'ai toujours imaginé brune...  


oui je sais je sors. 

Tu enchéris sur quoi?


----------



## Bassman (27 Février 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu veux faire de la pocketbike ?




Et le respect de ma vie privé ?


----------



## Lila (27 Février 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Tu enchéris sur quoi?



......une VFR noire  ......

..la  vendeuse est très convaincante :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ......une VFR noire  ......
> 
> ..la  vendeuse est très convaincante :love: :love: :love:



T'es sur que tu "enchéris" ? C'est pas plutôt tu "viens chéri" ?


----------



## Lila (27 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'es sur que tu "enchéris" ? C'est pas plutôt tu "viens chéri" ?




...je suis même prêt à payer en liquide !!!! :love: :love: :love: 

nananèreuuu ..je l'ai faite avant toieuuuu !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...je suis même prêt à payer en liquide !!!! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> nananèreuuu ..je l'ai faite avant toieuuuu !!!!




C'est ici les coulisses de fluide glacial ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est ici les coulisses de fluide glacial ?



&#199;a d&#233;pend des moments, &#231;a, ici, il y en a o&#249; c'est plut&#244;t chaud, et pas tr&#232;s fluide


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2007)

bon lila sur ebay ne te sens surtout pas engagé à quoique ce soit si tu remportes l'enchère:hein: car avant ma jolie susy actuelle que je viens de remettre en ventre d'ailleurs j'avais remporté l'enchère d'une belle noiraude qui fuyait de partout avec des pneus boulochés à mort heureusement que je n'étais pas allée la voir toute seule mais avec des potos pro d'la mob sinon je n'aurais rien vu:mouais: enfin pour les pneus oui mais le reste fallait la pencher pour s'en rendre compte bin du coup, la vente s'est annulée d'office !
donc tu règles rien avant d'aller la voir 
bon sinon si vous avez des amis qui cherche une adorable suzette SVN je la vends 3900 roros et vous remets une chtite tof de ma bibiche que j'adooreee, je recherche un gentil maître qui lui apportera beaucoup d'amour et qui ne la maltraitera pas elle est de 2003 32000 kms, passage de roue, pneus neufs dunlop qualifier, pot devil carbone, mini clignos, et super selle perso en gel  et tout est  nickel, elle galope comme une gazelle et démarre au quart de tour, bin vi j'la fais tourner dans mon parking en ce moment:rose: 
j'ai décidé d'arrêter pour l'instant d'une part, je viens de retrouver un job après 4 mois d'entretiens de ouf pour une boite fière la toum d'avoir éliminé tous les candidats et surtout d'avoir battue une brune au poteau sur la dernière ligne d'arrivée:rateau: et puis mariage en vue prochainement:love: 
donc pour toutes ces raisons, je préfère ne pas tenter le diable et rester entière sur mes deux pattes 
Voir la pièce jointe 13593


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est ici les coulisses de fluide glacial ?



il faut prononcer falaouide glaziole (edika) 

he bé! Toumaï nous aura tout fait en un an   De la tite déprime, en passant par un salto arrière sur un bouzin à 4 pattes, reine des circuits, connaisseuse de suzette, défilé de lingerie, prémices d'amours, arrêt du tabac, revente de la suzette pour finir par un mariage ... 
*Tu marches à quoi au juste? Ca restera entre nous... si, je te jure.*

Hébé! j'espere au moins qu'on sera invité à la tite fête. T'imagines la gueule que ça aurait:
Un VFR, Un ER6, des SV, des BMW, des Kawa. Une palanquée de photographes, de dessineux, de Corses et de bretons (j'en oublie mais après c'est trop long  ).

Toutes mes félicitations Toumaï.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Toutes mes félicitations Toumaï.



Je plussoie


----------



## Lila (27 Février 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> .... défilé de lingerie.....:




..rhaââââ lovely !!!! 
j'étais pas là !  
...je compte sur la célèbre solidarité d'ici pour combler ce manque cruel....(et m'envoyer par mp immédiatement toutes les tophs :love: :love: :love:  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..rha&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226; lovely !!!!
> j'&#233;tais pas l&#224; !
> ...je compte sur la c&#233;l&#232;bre solidarit&#233; d'ici pour combler ce manque cruel....(et m'envoyer par mp imm&#233;diatement toutes les tophs :love: :love: :love:  )



C'est-&#224;-dire il y a eu d&#233;bat Pour/Contre et les Contre ont gagn&#233;, un modo est pass&#233; par l&#224; et a emport&#233; les dentelles comme les fanfreluches


----------



## Lila (27 Février 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est-à-dire il y a eu débat Pour/Contre et les Contre ont gagné, un modo est passé par là et a emporté les dentelles comme les fanfreluches




..il y en bien un qui fait des sauvegardes ......  ....
...un archiviste officiel qui sauvegarde la belle mémoire des tradadas d'ici indispensable  pour les générations futures.... 

..;qu'il soit benni !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..il y en bien un qui fait des sauvegardes ......  ....
> ...un archiviste officiel qui sauvegarde la belle mémoire des tradadas d'ici indispensable  pour les générations futures....
> 
> ..;qu'il soit benni !!!!!



Bon disons que comme t'es un ami, je te fais un prix. Tu me laisses essayer ta gazelle sur les routes du Var, après je te dirai si les réglages étaient les bons.

Ok?


Note pour ce soir: mettre aux enchères sur eBêh des tofs de lingeries, ça à l'air vatchement rentab comme truc.


----------



## Lila (27 Février 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Bon disons que comme t'es un ami, je te fais un prix. Tu me laisses essayer ta gazelle sur les routes du Var, après je te dirai si les réglages étaient les bons.
> 
> Ok?



:love:  

...donc tu pars de saint Maximin, tu montes vers le lac du Verdon, tu redescends par la route Napoléon jusqu'à Grasse, tu va vers Draguignan, puis vers Barjols (fais gaffe au petits virages en S avant d'y arriver.....ps : si tu retrouve mon porte clefs pandi panda dans le talus tu me le ramènes steplait)...et retour st max.....

....360 bornes de bonheur ça te va ? 

...fais pété les tophs :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2007)

mouhahaaa les potos j'vous reconnais bien là tiens pour un chtit bout de dentelle 
merci à vous pour vos félicitations ZR je n'ai aucun remède, potion magique et tout l'toutim, c'est la toum staïle tout simplement avec sa spontanéité et sa positive attitude!!!! non non je ne vous parlerai pas de mes autres qualités 

en ce qui concerne le mariage, c'est marrant Olivier car j'y pensais bien à une escorte de mob avec un concert de vrombissements en tous genres, chicanes s'abstenir bien entendu 
çà c'est vraiment un truc qui me donnerait la chair de poulette:love:  
Comme çà se prépare longtemps à l'avance on a le temps de s'organiser:hein: çà se passera pas comme l'aes  
en tous cas j'ai déjà trouvé ma robe sur un clip de gun and roses, "remember rain" ouais je sais cette chanson n'est pas drôle du tout puisque çà parle d'amour, de mariage et d'enterrement mais j'adore la musique et surtout la robe! courte devant et longue derrière :love: , une pure merveille! de plus, en se balladant dans le marais nous sommes tombés complètement par hasard sur cette robe dans un magasin en cherchant un resto corse le comble!! 


lila pour les tofs si y a que çà pour te rendre le sourire, pas besoin de demander à ZR:hein: 
surtout qu'il n'y a rien de bien choquant surtout à nos âges:love: 
au fait, c'est bon là l'enchère est terminée à présent ! t'es le seul enchérisseur, bizarre çà! de plus aulnay c'est pas la porte à côté pour la voir, j'espère qu'il n'y a pas anguille sous roche


----------



## tirhum (27 Février 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu veux faire de la pocketbike ?





Lila a dit:


> ......une VFR noire  ......
> 
> ..la  vendeuse est tr&#232;s convaincante :love: :love: :love:





Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'es sur que tu "ench&#233;ris" ? C'est pas plut&#244;t tu "viens ch&#233;ri" ?





Lila a dit:


> ...je suis m&#234;me pr&#234;t &#224; payer en liquide !!!! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> nanan&#232;reuuu ..je l'ai faite avant toieuuuu !!!!


Ah, ouais ?!....  




​
:style:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2007)

blague à part. lila, si tu veux des reconnaissances sur le clou, n'hésites pas. Attention, je ne suis pas spécialiste en tondeuse, je fais plutôt dans l'avion. Mais bon.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> en cherchant un resto corse le comble!!



:affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> :affraid:




En fait ils sont partis mang&#233;s un cassoulet chez les fr&#232;res Garbit ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2007)

bah oui moi aussi j'ferais bien une reconnaissance du clou en question mais j'ai peur de ne pas y voir grand chose:rose:  pis la taille de l'engin elle est énorrrme :affraid:


@ Tibo comme quoi chercher le corse çà a du bon quand même en dehors de Garbit!


----------



## Amok (27 Février 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> super selle perso en gel



Rien que pour ca, et son passé, c'est pas cher je trouve...


----------



## Lila (27 Février 2007)

Touma&#239;;4184271 a dit:
			
		

> lila pour les tofs si y a que &#231;&#224; pour te rendre le sourire, pas besoin de demander &#224; ZR:hein:



Ok.....alors vu que j'ai la vue qui baisse .... (c'est bien la seule chose je te rassure)....tu peux me les filer en 300 dpi 50x70 steuplai :love: :love: :love: 



			
				Touma&#239;;4184271 a dit:
			
		

> au fait, c'est bon l&#224; l'ench&#232;re est termin&#233;e &#224; pr&#233;sent ! t'es le seul ench&#233;risseur, bizarre &#231;&#224;! de plus aulnay c'est pas la porte &#224; c&#244;t&#233; pour la voir, j'esp&#232;re qu'il n'y a pas anguille sous roche





ZRXolivier a dit:


> blague &#224; part. lila, si tu veux des reconnaissances sur le clou, n'h&#233;sites pas. Attention, je ne suis pas sp&#233;cialiste en tondeuse, je fais plut&#244;t dans l'avion. Mais bon.



...w&#233; je vais y penser....je vais d&#233;barquer avec une bande de viking en kawa &#224; clous :affraid:et si ya embrouille on lui fait manger sa meule :hosto: 



			
				Touma&#239;;4184317 a dit:
			
		

> .......  pis la taille de l'engin elle est &#233;norrrme :affraid:




....:rose: oui je sais ..... 

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2007)

tout &#224; fait d'accord avec toi Amok ma selle n'a pas de prix surtout qu'avec mon petit poids oui oui j'ai bien dis POIDS avec un D  on pourra pas dire qu'elle est d&#233;fonc&#233;e 

j'ai retrouv&#233; le clip de ma future robe:love: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPYkn82nz18

y'a-t-il d&#233;j&#224; eu un tradada sp&#233;cial organisation de mariages ici ? 

edit &#224; lila : mouais en 50x70 mm &#231;&#224; le fait !  j't'envoie &#231;&#224; par hottttema&#239;le :love:
concernant le reste finalement t'es pas si d&#233;prim&#233; que &#231;&#224; hein!


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Rien que pour ca, et son passé, c'est pas cher je trouve...



Une version jobart du film de Rémy Waterhouse intitulée "Je règle ma selle sur la selle de Toum", ou une version cuir de Cendrillon avec en guest star la selle de gel anti-escarres. C'est du joli


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2007)

n'empêche, rigolez pas hein  vous savez ce que je vais vendre bientôt dans mon nouveau job 
des lits pour les malades! en dehors des hôpitaux et cliniques je visiterai également les asiles psy j'vous dis pas comment vous z'allez me retrouver le soir:bebe:  
chui sûre que vous êtes râvis!:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> n'empêche, rigolez pas hein  vous savez ce que je vais vendre bientôt dans mon nouveau job
> des lits pour les malades! en dehors des hôpitaux et cliniques je visiterai également les asiles psy j'vous dis pas comment vous z'allez me retrouver le soir:bebe:
> chui sûre que vous êtes râvis!:rateau:



allo fox, papa, tango zoulou. tous aux abris. La toum est de sortie.

je répete: tous aux abris, toum est de sortie.

la voila qui déboule sur........ sur un lit à roulette avec oreiller en gel !!! 

Avis: distribution gratuite de xanax et prozac.


Changes rien Toum;


----------



## quetzalk (27 Février 2007)

Touma&#239;;4183969 a dit:
			
		

> bon lila sur ebay ne te sens surtout pas engag&#233; &#224; quoique ce soit si tu remportes l'ench&#232;re:hein: car avant ma jolie susy actuelle que je viens de *remettre en ventre* d'ailleurs



   
ah bah voil&#224;, pour anticiper sur d'hypoth&#233;tiques photos de lingeries toumesque, y a du monde, hein  , mais pour lire entre ses lapsus &#231;a fait moins les mariolles... :hein:  
et pis d'abord je trouve &#231;a inadmissible les gens qui prennent le forum pour des petites annonces


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2007)

quetzalk a dit:


> pour lire entre ses lapsus



 :mouais:    Il est joli celui-ci aussi


----------



## tinibook (27 Février 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> j'ai retrouvé le clip de ma future robe:love:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPYkn82nz18
> 
> y'a-t-il déjà eu un tradada spécial organisation de mariages ici ?




Félicitations Toum!  Si tu veux des chtits conseils pour la robe y'a pas de soucis... :rose:  :love: 

Ah mais si on peut rendre service...   

Dommage pour Suzette   mais bon la moto c'est une histoire de tripes  si j'ai bien suivi...  Tu y reviendras certainement avec autant de plaisir si ce n'est plus.


----------



## quetzalk (28 Février 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> :mouais:    Il est joli celui-ci aussi



:hein: :rose:  oui boh bah hein hoh ?   

et toi au fait, ça te vexe pas qu'ils n'aient pas fait allusion à tes photos de lingerie ?  non parce que, heu..., non rien, rien :style:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

ma susy remise en "ventre" mouarf merci quetzalk! on reconnait bien le psy là:hein:  et alors çà veut dire quoi à ton avis c'est grâve DR?  moi j'imagine tout simplement que je prends ma mobylette pour un bébé voilà c'est tout! faut pas chercher midi à 14h avec toum  
pis pour ceux qui mettent des annonces pour vendre leurs bébés chéris, c'est l'hôpital qui s'moque de la charité il me semble l'est où le vanvan d'abord :rateau: 

@ tibo:love: 

@ tini : j'm'attendais à la robe du clip, je suis déçue, mais bon je te pardonne car steph est vraiment magnifique dans cet ensemble:love: 

@ lila : alors ce VFR noir 

pour répondre aux questions privées pour la date on s'y prend 1 an à l'avance. Avec les délires de toum faut faire le tri :bebe: 
l'escorte de motards c'est vraiment reste à savoir dans quoi va rouler la mariée


----------



## Lila (28 Février 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> @ lila : alors ce VFR noir



.....:mouais: ça sent le chou pourrav!!!!!!! le gus est silence radio depuis hier soir, à part un laconique "je te tiens au courant" par sms !!!!!

 ça doit être encore pluton ou jupiter qui me chie dans la maison des affaires

...j'entame ma dépression !!!!:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

bin tu vois faut tjs écouter les sages conseils de toum 
j'avais eu le même gugusse, bon lui il m'avait répondu mais il m'avait raconté n'importnawak en jurant par tous les dieux que sa mob n'avait jamais fait de circuit alors que ses pneus ressemblaient à un pull sortant d'la machine à laver:mouais: 
c'est du délire euhbay, vague impression qu'ils mettent que les poubelles 


allez lila, retombe pas dans la déprime, les planètes achats bloquent en ce moment, j'le vois bien pour la maison qu'on recherche aussi, on s'est fait grillé le même jour par une agence alors qu'on passait par le pap! çà faisait plusieurs mois qu'elle était en vente et là on visite que des musées de l'horreur 
idem pour ma 206CC et ma susy par un seul appel 
j't'envoie une image pour te redonner le sourire:love:


----------



## Lila (28 Février 2007)

euuuuh non finalement j'ai eu le gus !!!!!!

..;tout à l'air normal pour le moment ......   

....je devrai la prendre dimanche ou mardi ou mercredi prochain......
..je vais me taper 815 bornes de retour......

..mais quand on aime on ne compte pas:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

mais tu ne l'as pas vue en vrai!  faut l'essayer et voir ses factures d'entretien :hein: t'as pas un pote sur paris qui peut aller la voir avant de te taper 800 bornes? 
appel à la solidarité motarde! y'a-t-il qq pour sauver lila?


----------



## quetzalk (28 Février 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> mais tu ne l'as pas vue en vrai!  faut l'essayer et voir ses factures d'entretien :hein:



ouais Lila qu'est-ce que tu nous fait ? 
ça paraît zarb ce plan... :hein: 
acheter sans avoir vu ???   
c'est si rare un VFR que ça justifie de traverser le pays ? et si c'est une rave et/ou qu'il y a un peu d'entretien à faire tu te vois faire la route avec une bécane inconnue... :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

Mardi je peux m'arranger pour te véhiculer. Dimanche? nettement moins sur. Mercredi, je suis en Suisse pour la journée.

Tiens nous au courant.

L'olmeque a pas tort, 800 bornes avec une inconnue...


----------



## Lila (28 Février 2007)

quetzalk a dit:


> ouais Lila qu'est-ce que tu nous fait ?
> ça paraît zarb ce plan... :hein:
> acheter sans avoir vu ???
> c'est si rare un VFR que ça justifie de traverser le pays ? et si c'est une rave et/ou qu'il y a un peu d'entretien à faire tu te vois faire la route avec une bécane inconnue... :sick:



...ben en fait je paye pas d'avance !!!! quand même !
ensuite oui c'est rare un VFR  noir ..... à 3500 ...c'est la côte officielle....l'expert m'en donnait 3800 pour la mienne avec presque autant de bornes (à1 an près 10 000 km près)...
donc ce n'est pas non plus une aberation...
Ensuite on parle du VFR...des moulins qui font 150 000 à 200 000 bornes sans souci (cascade de pignons)....tu n'as qu'à voir , les VFR carat roulent toujours et leur prix reste très haut encore à l'occasion...
enfin c'est une machine dont je connais les points faibles....il suffit que les factures attestent de l'entretien sur ces points pour savoir  comment elle a roulé....et de ragrder (la fourche, le roulement dde direction, le creux des disques, comment sont usés les peuneus, comment réagissent les suspats....je prendrai le guide d'achat d'occas sur le site du VFR club)....et puis je connais aussi ce modèle vu que j'avais exactement la même..je pense pouvoir déceler un souci s'il devait y en avoir un.... 
Pour ce qui est du risque du long trajet, comment 
tu veux faire ?......en faire 1000 autour du paté de maison du vendeur pour tester ?

bah je tente le coup


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...ben en fait je paye pas d'avance !!!! quand même !
> ensuite oui c'est rare un VFR  noir ..... à 3500 ...c'est la côte officielle....l'expert m'en donnait 3800 pour la mienne avec presque autant de bornes (à1 an près 10 000 km près)...
> donc ce n'est pas non plus une aberation...
> Ensuite on parle du VFR...des moulins qui font 150 000 à 200 000 bornes sans souci (cascade de pignons)....tu n'as qu'à voir , les VFR carat roulent toujours et leur prix reste très haut encore à l'occasion...
> ...



les moteurs aujourd'hui peuvent largement (très) dépasser les 100.000 km, c'est l'entretien qui fait tout. Après, faut trouver le bon garage pour l'entretien et ne pas hésiter à faire des bornes si nécéssaires  pour amener la bête. 70 en ce qui me concerne.

Bon enfin, ceci dit vérifies quand même l'état des lames parceque c'est fragile de ce coté là.   Enfin ce que j'en dis hein  

Mais tu vas voir, le 9-3 c'est sympa, les voitures c'est que le samedi entre 24h et 1H00 du matin, les motos, tant qu'il n'y a pas de gyro: tout va bien. 

A donf les gens, vivement le vrai sec.


----------



## woulf (28 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> Ensuite on parle du VFR...des moulins qui font 150 000 à 200 000 bornes sans souci (cascade de pignons)....tu n'as qu'à voir , les VFR carat roulent toujours et leur prix reste très haut encore à l'occasion...
> enfin c'est une machine dont je connais les points faibles....il suffit que les factures attestent de l'entretien sur ces points pour savoir  comment elle a roulé....et de ragrder (la fourche, le roulement dde direction, le creux des disques, comment sont usés les peuneus, comment réagissent les suspats....je prendrai le guide d'achat d'occas sur le site du VFR club)....et puis je connais aussi ce modèle vu que j'avais exactement la même..je pense pouvoir déceler un souci s'il devait y en avoir un....
> Pour ce qui est du risque du long trajet, comment
> tu veux faire ?......en faire 1000 autour du paté de maison du vendeur pour tester ?
> ...



Et pi le régulateur, t'oublies le plus important, mec 
Sérieusement, effectivement, un VFR, s'il a été bien entretenu, c'est du caviar à acheter en occasion. Et en vérifiant les points qu'il dit le lila, ça posera je pense aucun souci, surtout qu'il connaît la brèle pour en avoir déjà eue une.

Juste mon conseil à 2 balles, dis au gus que tu voudrais plein de photos de près et tout et tout, sous différents angles, pour t'éviter un déplacement inutile de 800 bornes; c'est ce que j'ai fait en vendant mon XJR, j'ai envoyé une palanquée de photos au gus, résultat il s'est précipité ventre à terre


----------



## quetzalk (28 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> . Pour ce qui est du risque du long trajet, comment
> tu veux faire ?......en faire 1000 autour du pat&#233; de maison du vendeur pour tester ?



 ah nan bah &#231;a va pas &#234;tre possible &#231;a : comment tu ferais pour l'essence ?  



ZRXolivier a dit:


> Bon enfin, ceci dit v&#233;rifies quand m&#234;me l'&#233;tat des lames parceque c'est fragile de ce cot&#233; l&#224;.



c'est des ressorts &#224; lame les suspensions de la VFR ?  et un essieu arri&#232;re rigide aussi ? &#231;a doit &#234;tre moyen c&#244;t&#233; confort et pis sous la pluie toussa...   :rateau: 

PS : _j'ose : c'est une propulsion ?_


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2007)

quetzalk a dit:


> c'est des ressorts à lame les suspensions de la VFR ?  et un essieu arrière rigide aussi ? ça doit être moyen côté confort et pis sous la pluie toussa...   :rateau:
> 
> PS : _j'ose : c'est une propulsion ?_



non, niveau suspatte, c'est du sérieux (Prolink). Les lames c'est pour la tondeuse dont Honda est un des producteurs les plus importants.

Oui, je sais, je suis loin là bas, au fond du port, je sirote ma bière...


----------



## Bassman (1 Mars 2007)

On touche le fond (les fameuses lames de fond...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> non, niveau suspatte, c'est du sérieux (Prolink). Les lames c'est pour la tondeuse dont Honda est un des producteurs les plus importants.
> 
> Oui, je sais, je suis loin là bas, au fond du port, je sirote ma bière...





			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4186235 a dit:
			
		

> On touche le fond (les fameuses lames de fond...)



Remarque : même dans le port, il y a des vagues (à lame)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2007)

çà divague sérieux ici:love: 

si j'ai tout compris lila achète une moto sous-marine


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2007)

Touma&#239;;4186313 a dit:
			
		

> &#231;&#224; divague s&#233;rieux ici:love:
> 
> si j'ai tout compris lila ach&#232;te une moto sous-marine



Non, c'est Olive qui est motard dans lame ! 

Et je dirais que les vagues sont _des ondes &#224; l'&#226;me_ (prems) et qu'il _tond (deuze)_


----------



## quetzalk (1 Mars 2007)

alors l&#224; total respect, _P77 powaaaa_ comme diraient les djeunz sur internet


----------



## tinibook (1 Mars 2007)

Alors Pascal Powaaaaa, un petit set de bougies neuves?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2007)

tinibook a dit:


> Alors Pascal Powaaaaa, un petit set de bougies neuves?



Vouaille, pour mon 54 cylindres :sick:


----------



## NED (1 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vouaille, pour mon 54 cylindres :sick:



Ptin ca va faire cher de changer toutes les bougies....


----------



## woulf (1 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ptin ca va faire cher de changer toutes les bougies....



Bah, un ptit coup de brosse métallique et ça repart  
Le Pascal 77, c'est de la bonne camelote, du solide, ça perle pas, sauf dans les grandes occasions, pas comme ces brèles en plastique à l'obsolescence programmée


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2007)

hello
bon voilà ce qui m'arrive, j'ai donc mis une annonce sur emoto et je viens de recevoir un drôle de mail dont je vous laisse copie ci-après .. Avez-vous déjà entendu parler de pratiques bizzaroides? je viens de lui répondre que je ne comprends pas pour quelle raison il veut m'acheter une moto sans la voir, en irlande y'a pas de moto je lui ai dit qu'il fallait que j'encaisse un chèque avant de lui envoyer et d'autre part comment lui expédier, si bien sûr c'était sérieux:mouais: 
ensuite, je vends ma moto 3900 euros et il veut la payer plus cher:mouais: je comprends que dalle, 4500, 5000, 9500:mouais: c'est mon cadeau d'annouff ou quoi! 
voilà le truc de ouf :

Le prix est bon et je suis très confortable avec la somme. Je suis un marchand d'automobile situé dans l'Irlande du Nord qui a un costumer très intéressé qui aimera te faire une proposition très bonne. Il aimera faire un achat rapide considérant le prix du moto  dans son pays.

En raison des discussions avec lui au téléphone, il comme accepté de t'effectuer un paiement de la somme de 4500euros pour s'assurer que vous réservez la moto pour lui. Il est également capable de prendre soin des frais d'expédition ainsi si vous ne vous occupez pas de moi aimerez que vous m'envoyez votre nom et prénoms, adresse postale et nombre de téléphone de sorte qu'un paiement de chèque de la somme de 9500euros puisse être publié et signalé à toi.

Sur le dégagement du chèque à votre institution bancaire, vous pouvez alors réserver la somme de 5000euros (qui sera le paiement de somme pour transporter la moto  au pays de mon client) pour un agent affecté d'expédition que je présenterai à toi As bientôt en tant que toi avoir recu le chèque. Ainsi si vous êtes bien avec l'offre et le mode de la transaction je vous aimerai envoyer vos informations de sorte que le chèque puisse être publié aussitôt que possible et signalé. Espoir de lire de toi très bientôt.
Best Regards


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mars 2007)

:mouais: Toum ce n'est pas possible, il n'y a qu'&#224; toi qu'il arrive des trucs pareils   Demande lui si la Rolls et les vacances &#224; Tahiti sont incluses dans l'offre


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2007)

oui, belle arnaque en vue. L'avis de paiement esst lancé, tu envoies la bécane et il bloque le paiement... patatras, t'as pas les sous et plus la moto.

Classique des classiques. il y a même un fil sur ce sujet quelque part. Surtout pas de suite. J'espere que tu n'as communiqué aucune coordonnée. Sinon, main courante pour signaler l'escroquerie.

Tu sais que t'es une veinarde toi?:love: 

C't aprêm, chtite ballade entre les gouttes ?


----------



## quetzalk (3 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Classique des classiques. (...) Tu sais que t'es une veinarde toi?:love:



tout &#224; fait.

Et pour le coup Toum ne prends pas &#231;a pour une preuve d'envo&#251;tement : l'an dernier des offres comme &#231;a j'en ai re&#231;u une quinzaine quand j'ai vendu la 125 et le double pour la 206  :love: ! Une sorte de spam quoi... 

Un petit coup de Google te montrera que ce type d'arnaque se r&#233;pand &#224; une vitesse incroyable pour tout type de vente via internet, avec toutes sortes de variantes allant du vrai-faux virement western union aux faux-faux ch&#232;ques de banque, avec pour all&#233;cher le chaland des offres &#224; 30&#37; de plus que le prix du march&#233; (air connu : petiiiiit papaaaaa no&#235;eeeeeeel, etc...  ). 
Le p&#232;re No&#235;l n'existe pas, les miracles sont rares, et 99,9 % des transactions ne se font pas au dessus du prix du march&#233;. Et on ne transacte pas de l'autre bout du monde sans raison valable (regarde Lila tiens par exemple  hein ? oui bon ne regarde pas Lila alors ).

Pour la ballade si quelqu'un qui ait un tant soit peu l'esprit motard passe pr&#232;s de la Fert&#233;-Alais, merci de v&#233;rifier qu'il n'y a pas sur le bas-c&#244;t&#233; un boulon de sortie de pot de W650 :love: ! J'ai failli perdre... le deuxi&#232;me, et donc le pot droit, en rentrant hier apr&#232;s-midi d'une longue promenade qui s'est termin&#233;e sur l'A6, donc bon la catastrophe ayant &#233;t&#233; &#233;vit&#233;e une fois, je me rappellerai la consigne du manuel : "v&#233;rifier r&#233;guli&#232;rement le serrage de la boulonnerie" :afraid: :casse: :sick: ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2007)

quetzalk a dit:


> tout à fait.
> 
> Et pour le coup Toum ne prends pas ça pour une preuve d'envoûtement : l'an dernier des offres comme ça j'en ai reçu une quinzaine quand j'ai vendu la 125 et le double pour la 206  :love: ! Une sorte de spam quoi...
> 
> ...




ba oui, une Kawa, c'est vivant, faut l'aimer, la bichonner, lui dire des mots d'amour (espece de S*****!), par contre pour casser: faut faire l'inverse.:rose: 

Bienvenue ami kawasakiste. :love:


----------



## nicogala (3 Mars 2007)

Dite, là qu'on est entre-nous... heu... :rose: comment dire, j'ai attendu qques années pour en parler, je voulais m'assurer de ce que vous étiez pour oser me confier... 
Ceci afin que je ne reçoive nulle moquerie de votre part (pas votre genre hein  ) ... pas de "hé parano va ! " etc.

Voilà... j'ai l'impression que ma Kawa... mange des tartes à l'oignon en cachette :rose:


Hum! Oui, je pense qu'il va falloir que je développe un peu, voire que j'argumente un minimum pour rester crédible.

Alors en fait ma moto adorée produit continuellement des flatulences. Non, pas de ces flatulences sonores de mangeurs de po-ta-toes, non plus que des pets nauséabons de Hondas mangeuses d'huile, non plus.
Non, en fait ce sont de petites pétouses sournoises vous savez, du genre "pfffioût" discret...
Ceci se produit à l'arrêt, moteur éteint, vers l'avant (je pense au niveau du réservoir) et avec quasiment une précision redoutable à peu près toutes les minutes...



Que la chaleur fasse monter la pression dans le réservoir et donc une valve jouerait son rôle, je le conçoit, mais... à froid ? Ça voudrait dire que ça se passe en continu, que l'essence part en permanence sous forme de vapeur... ?

Ou bien autre chose ?


----------



## tinibook (3 Mars 2007)

C'est quand m&#234;me zarbi ces Kawa, hein?  T'es s&#251;r qu'elle est pas envout&#233;e?

Et une arnaque irlandaise de plus au passage...  Moi j'avais eu droit &#224; la version ivoirienne pour la vente de mon chtit iBook.

Good luck pour la suite...

Edith me sugg&#232;re que ce probl&#232;me de flatulence peut venir d'une alimentation riche en... cassoulet!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2007)

bon alors j'ai répondu en lui demandant pour quelle raison il voulait m'acheter une moto qu'il n'avait jamais vue:hein: et le comment du pourquoi de la chose quoi, règlement, transport..toussa:mouais:  
oui Tibo je me demande encore pourquoi çà me tombe toujours sur moi les histoires de fous:casse:  
bon alors je vois que vous avez eu droit aux spams d'irlande et d'afrique mais là c'est l'islande:rateau: et quand je lis sa réponse j'en perds mon latin grâve:mouais: 
en gros j'en veux 3900 et il m'envoie un chèque de 4500 pour moi et 5000 pour le transport 
bon admettons qu'il m'envoie un chèque et bin je l'encaisse:hein: et j'attends d'avoir les roros sur mon compte, c'est quoi le risque? il ne me demande pas mes coordonnées bancaires..d'ailleurs je pourrai même encaisser le chèque et ne pas envoyer la suzy en plus:love: 
la réponse vaut son pesant de cahouètes quand même:bebe: 
au fait on roule comment en mob en islande  faut des pneus cloutés :love: 
Salutations à toi,
Je comprends que vous avez quelques questions sur ce genre de vente en raison du montant élevé d'argent pour l'achat. Vous recevriez un chèque de la somme de 9500.00. que la somme de 4500.00 est pour votre Suzuki et la somme de 5000.00 est une somme calculée pour l'expédition de votre véhicule et également pour l'évolution de votre Suzuki. L'agent d'expédition est également un mécanicien d'automobile professionnel et il achèterait quelques accessoires de Londres pour votre Suzuki et utiliser ces accessoires pour améliorer le Suzuki.

C'est la raison pour laquelle la somme de 5000.00 est exigée comprenant des frais de transport. L'expédition serait effectuée par l'air parce que le pays destinataire est l'Islande, où le fils de mon client est localisé. Le transport par le bateau est dû très dangereux aux risques climatiques en Islande. J'espère que vous comprenez mes explications. Si vous êtes encore intéressés veuillez m'envoyer à un email encore avec votre nom et prénoms, adresse postale et nombre de téléphone pour l'accord définitif.
Respect


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2007)

Touma&#239;;4189841 a dit:
			
		

> en gros j'en veux 3900 et il m'envoie un ch&#232;que de 4500 pour moi et 5000 pour le transport



Fait gaffe, j'ai vu des arnaques comme &#231;a &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;, la personne envoie vraiment un ch&#232;que mais c'est un faux, tr&#232;s bien imit&#233; mais faux. Demande plut&#244;t un autre moyen de paiement o&#249; on te verse l'argent sur ton compte.


----------



## nicogala (3 Mars 2007)

Bah &#231;a change tout... ou rien. &#199;a fait tout de suite plus cr&#233;dible, isol&#233;e comme l'est l'Islande, mais la supercherie pourrait en &#234;tre d'autant plus fine.

H&#233; ! Ho ! T'en as pas assez eu des emm#*es divers ces derniers temps ?
Tu estimes que &#231;a vaut le coup d'aller tenter le diable (bon, on comprendrait qu'il le soit, certes) plus que d'attendre un peu un vrai client s&#233;rieux en France ?

(P.s. : tu peux tjrs mettre ton annonce devant les gendarmeries  )


----------



## woulf (4 Mars 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> bon admettons qu'il m'envoie un chèque et bin je l'encaisse:hein: et j'attends d'avoir les roros sur mon compte, c'est quoi le risque? il ne me demande pas mes coordonnées bancaires..d'ailleurs je pourrai même encaisser le chèque et ne pas envoyer la suzy en plus:love:



Tu SAIS que c'est une arnaque, c'est pas la peine d'aller chercher la merde plus loin, hein... :mouais:

Comme cela a été dit, ils envoient des faux chèques, très bien imités et ce chèque pourra même être encaissé et porté au crédit de ton compte... puis finalement re-débité, après vérifications de la banque... en gros compter dans les 21 jours, un délai que n'attendront pas la plupart des vendeurs pour envoyer leur came.
On m'a fait le coup pour un ordinateur portable sur ebay, vendu 1100 euros, on m'en offrait 2000... bin voyons, on sait que le père noël n'existe plus. 
Idem pour le Rav4 quand je l'ai vendu, un suisse voulait que je lui envoie la voiture sans même qu'il l'ait vue. Faut pas déconner non plus. Personnellement, je ne prends même pas le temps de répondre à ces conneries, mais si tu le fais et que ça foire, faudra pas venir te plaindre, hein


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2007)

bon okay les zamis c'est clair que çà me fait flipper aussi! donc je ne réponds plus à ses mails et je vais attendre un vrai client qui viendra voir ma belle suzy:hein: pas envie qu'elle se perde en islande !
pis me retrouver avec la gendarmerie sur le dos qui me soupçonnerait de trafic de mob en plus de çà!:mouais: 
comme je suis sujette à avoir des pb avec les bleus  hein Nico!:love:


----------



## quetzalk (4 Mars 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> donc je ne réponds plus à ses mails et je vais attendre un vrai client



 aaaaaaaaaahhh ben quand même !!! :hein:


----------



## quetzalk (4 Mars 2007)

woulf a dit:


> ...ce chèque pourra même être encaissé et porté au crédit de ton compte... puis finalement re-débité, après vérifications de la banque...



ce que la plupart des gens ignorent, estimant qu'une fois la somme créditée sur leur compte, comme dit la chanson fredonnée par Dominique Faruggia dans La Cité de la Peur "il ne peut plus rien nous z-arriver, d'af-freux main-tenant..."  

Il y a des tonnes de trucs à lire là dessus sur le net : apparement les banques ne sont pas très à l'aise avec ça mais dénient leur propre responsabilité malgré le fait qu'ils créditent d'abord, vérifient après mouais: ) puis re-débitent une fois la fraude avérée  . S'ils vérifiaient d'abord ce genre d'arnaques serait beaucoup plus compliqué à mettre en place...


----------



## Bassman (6 Mars 2007)

Suffit de demander le r&#232;glement par un ch&#232;que de banque.

M&#234;me pour les motos que j'ai achet&#233; en concession, je demande a ma banque un ch&#232;que de banque. Au moins mon concessionnaire a pleine confiance en moi.


----------



## woulf (6 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4192852 a dit:
			
		

> Suffit de demander le règlement par un chèque de banque.
> 
> Même pour les motos que j'ai acheté en concession, je demande a ma banque un chèque de banque. Au moins mon concessionnaire a pleine confiance en moi.



Ca ne suffit malheureusement pas toujours... ils font des faux chèques de banque super bien imités, avec un faux numéro de téléphone de l'agence bancaire sur le chèque... Alors même si tu es prudent, tu cours un risque. Pour y parer, prendre le numéro de téléphone de la succursale dans les pages jaunes.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2007)

on ne sait plus à qui se fier çà craint 
en attendant ma susy dort au chaud dans son paddock et ma tuture aussi. j'pense que je vais passer par la centrale, çà m'évitera les spams à la noix !


----------



## woulf (6 Mars 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> on ne sait plus à qui se fier çà craint
> en attendant ma susy dort au chaud dans son paddock et ma tuture aussi. j'pense que je vais passer par la centrale, çà m'évitera les spams à la noix !



Mouhahaha, c'est suite à une annonce sur la Centrale que le fameux courtier suisse voulait m'acheter le Rav4 sans même l'avoir vu...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2007)

:mouais: bon oki je répondrai pas aux suisses non plus alors 
reste plus qu'à me placarder une affiche sur la tête 
toutes façons maintenant celui qui veut m'acheter sans venir il va aller se faire voir chez les papous:hein:


----------



## woulf (6 Mars 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> :mouais:
> toutes façons maintenant celui qui veut *m'*acheter sans venir il va aller se faire voir chez les papous:hein:



Décidément... que de lapsus...


----------



## Bassman (6 Mars 2007)

Tain de pluie de mes p'lotes !

J'suis rinc&#233;, essorage, relavage


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4192852 a dit:
			
		

> Suffit de demander le règlement par un chèque de banque.
> 
> Même pour les motos que j'ai acheté en concession, je demande a ma banque un chèque de banque. Au moins mon concessionnaire a pleine confiance en moi.



En parlant de chèque de banque, pour la dernière voiture que j'ai vendu, à l'issus des essais et "négociations", l'acheteur se pointe quelques jours plus tard avec, comme convenu, un chèque de banque... un vrai... mais pas signé !!!   
J'appelle l'agence locale (Marseille), on me passe rapidement le chef, qui se confond en excuses... "c'est un oublie de ma part"... et l'autre neuneu qui ne s'en était même pas rendu compte !!!???    

 Ptain, sont bons dans le sud quand même !!!! :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (6 Mars 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Pour y parer, prendre le numéro de téléphone de la succursale dans les pages jaunes.



encore faut-il y arriver, avec la tendance actuelle à regrouper tout sur des gros standards nationaux - voire délocalisés - ça devient une grosse galère de joindre une agence, et je ne sais pas si on peut avoir le même genre de renseignement avec un service impersonnel...  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Décidément... que de lapsus...



oui bon vous aviez compris, j'ai encore tapé trop vite en oubliant un mot:rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain, sont bons dans le sud quand même !!!! :rateau:



Ça devait être l'heure de l'apéro


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

rigolez pas hein, mais je viens d'avoir un appel pour ma susy et vous savez quoi, c'est un MIB de brives:mouais:  
bon il m'a demandé l'immat pour connaitre son historique avant moi, alors je lui ai demandé pour quelle raison vu mes histoires à dormir debout c'est pour cette raison que j'ai su que c'était encore un bleu! bon, il m'a dit qu'il me rappelait, il doit faire ses recherches à mon avis:hein: moi je lui ai dit que suzy dormait au placard et qu'elle était hyper saine et pas matraquée du tout puique je n'ai pratiquement pas fait de bornes avec et que je n'avais pas tiré sur ses bourrins.
C'est dingue çà qu'il me tel de pétaouchnok alors qu'il y a d'autres susy partout 
j'ai du faire un truc dans une autre vie pour être poursuivie comme çà :bebe:


----------



## nicogala (9 Mars 2007)

Et moi qui disait &#231;a en rigolant... tu attires les bleus que veux-tu.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

ta suzy, il n'y en a pas tant que ça. regardes notre ami Lila qui est allé à la capitale chercher son VFR(départ du sud france).

Faut pas non plus être parano. Maintenant que tu as de l'expérience, tu sauras qu'avant la transaction:
il vient, fait le tour du propriétaire, tu déshabilles la belle de tous ces artifices (couvre réservoir, top case...). Tu lui fais constater le bon état de la machine et basta, c'est vendu.

Pour les ZRX, c'est pareil, elle se vend mal mais quand tu en veux une, ben prépares toi au périple de l'année.

A propos de Lila, des nouvelles?


----------



## quetzalk (9 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ...et basta, c'est vendu.



je suis bien d'accord sur le principe (faire des bornes pour dénicher LA occasion que je LA veux dans la version que je LA veux avec le kilométrage que je LA veux...) mais j'ai toujours hésité pour cause de souci technico-bancaire : selon le prix de vente le vendeur peut être tout à fait dans son droit d'exiger un chèque de banque, et là je vois pas comment faire car :
- si on ne fait pas affaire (véhicule plus pourri qu'annoncé, proprio qui paraît clairement "maltraitant"...), bon on perd les frais bancaires, pas trop grave hum.
- mais surtout : une occase ça se négocie donc chèque de banque de combien ? d'un bout du prix + rallonge en chèque normal ? vous l'avez déjà fait vous ? D'autre part on est plutôt mal barré pour négocier si on arrive avec un chèque de banque à la main :hein:, la moindre des choses quand on est acheteur c'est de faire plus ou moins semblant de ne pas être totalement prêt à signer... :hein:

Quand à Lila... vous le citez en exemple mais bon... on n'en a plus entend parler depuis cette histoire sick, s'est-il fait étriper en dormant à l'Auberge Rouge sur le chemin ? :affraid: :hein:  Assomer par un vendeur qui aime pas qu'on lui baisse son prix ? :mouais:


----------



## woulf (9 Mars 2007)

quetzalk a dit:


> je suis bien d'accord sur le principe (faire des bornes pour dénicher LA occasion que je LA veux dans la version que je LA veux avec le kilométrage que je LA veux...) mais j'ai toujours hésité pour cause de souci technico-bancaire : selon le prix de vente le vendeur peut être tout à fait dans son droit d'exiger un chèque de banque, et là je vois pas comment faire car :
> - si on ne fait pas affaire (véhicule plus pourri qu'annoncé, proprio qui paraît clairement "maltraitant"...), bon on perd les frais bancaires, pas trop grave hum.
> - mais surtout : une occase ça se négocie donc chèque de banque de combien ? d'un bout du prix + rallonge en chèque normal ? vous l'avez déjà fait vous ? D'autre part on est plutôt mal barré pour négocier si on arrive avec un chèque de banque à la main :hein:, la moindre des choses quand on est acheteur c'est de faire plus ou moins semblant de ne pas être totalement prêt à signer... :hein:



Une solution: le cash 

Mon acheteur m'a payé ainsi le XJR, 5000 euros, ça fait pas trop de biftons 
Bon, après, je n'avais pas la Banque de France ni le machin violet à détecter les faux billets, mais ayant vu et parlé au gugus plusieurs fois avant, j'avais pu me faire ma petite idée. Disons qu'il m'inspirait plutôt confiance. Si cela n'avait pas été le cas, j'aurai  peut être agi différemment.


----------



## quetzalk (9 Mars 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Une solution: le cash



note : ne pas oublier le sac à dos à la pompe à essence :casse:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

de toutes façons pour l'instant il ne m'a pas rappelée, mais je pense qu'il attend son permis avant d'après ce que j'ai compris il doit le passer ce mois ci!
sinon pas de problème Olive, j'ai compris la leçon précédente et la susy est déjà toute nue  pas de tapis sur le dos:love: j'vois pas ce qu'il pourrait me dire par la suite:hein: mais bon sait-on jamais car j'attire apparemment les histoires tarabiscotées 

sinon pour le prix, il m'a dit qu'elle etait un peu au-dessus de son budget, (normal hein, on dit tous la même chose ) ce à quoi j'ai répondu mais elle les vaut bien:rateau: surtout que je sais même plus si la pov mob sait encore ce que çà veut dire de rouler:mouais:  
elle fout plus rien depuis octobre!
bref, il veut pas dépasser 3700 et moi j'ai transigé à 3800 donc 100 euros en moins on coupe la poire en deux! il m'a dit okiiii
donc soit un chèque de banque soit des roros cash, ce que j'avais déjà eu quand j'ai revendu mon ex voiture de fonction, le type il m'a apporté 18500 en espèces:love: vi bon j'étais pas rassurée mais je l'ai trainé avec moi à la banque pour vérifier les biftons:hein: avant de lui signer quoique ce soit! bon ceci dit le banquier m'a tel une semaine après pour me demander d'où çà venait:rose: 

mais où est donc passé lila, c'est vrai çà:mouais: il s'est fait séquestré dans le 93 :affraid: 
déjà qu'il avait les côtes fragiles j'espère qu'il s'est pas gauffré au moins 
lila si tu nous entends : REPONDS NOUS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> A propos de Lila, des nouvelles?



Le temps de se remettre des presque 800 bornes du retour qu'il vient de se taper avec son nouveau jouet et il va vous raconter tout ca ! 

Je file boire un Ti'rhum chez lui, je lui passe la bise de votre part ! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Le temps de se remettre des presque 800 bornes du retour qu'il vient de se taper avec son nouveau jouet et il va vous raconter tout ca !
> 
> Je file boire un Ti'rhum chez lui, je lui passe la bise de votre part ! :love:



 Bon ti'rhum alors  On attend qu'il nous raconte ses aventures


----------



## Marcant (11 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

Je me suis abonné sur le site moto gp pour suivre les différentes courses mais j'ai le message suivant : La page The Official MotoGP Website contient des donnés de type MIME audio/x-pn-realaudio-plugin. Comme vous ne possédez pas de module externe capable de gérer ce type MIME, ce contenu ne peut être affiché. :mouais: 
Impossible de lire les vidéos. Avez-vous une solution ?

Merci !


----------



## tinibook (11 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Le temps de se remettre des presque 800 bornes du retour qu'il vient de se taper avec son nouveau jouet et il va vous raconter tout ca !



Heu...  T'es sûr qu'il est descendu de son VFR? :rateau:


----------



## PommeQ (12 Mars 2007)

Un petit bonjour à tous ... bref passage depuis un moment !
Les beaux jours reviennent ... et la tentation de revendre ma Yam' s'estompe sous l'éclat de ce miraculeux soleil de mars !


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2007)

Pffff j'ai vécu un bout des bandes dessinées du Joe Bar Team ce matin.


Me fait une tite pointe pepère (180 pas plus) sur cette belle route en lacet, il fait beau et tout le toutim. J'me dis "Wahou, mon bassou t'es un pilote un vrai là, t'assure grave, ca prend de l'ang'. Rossi peut toujours courir pour te rattraper".

Et paf. Un con, inconscient du danger (forcément ) arrive à ma hauteur avec son FZ6, me fait un magistral  et me laisse sur place.


Pfffff Briseur de rêves !


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2007)

Un petit clin d'oeil à TheBig, s'il passe par ici


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2007)

hello la compagnie:love: 

bon alors voilà, le mib n'a pas rappelé mais je croule sous les demandes pour ma susy et ne sait plus où donner de la tête:casse: à croire que c'est un modèle rare 
bref, j'ai un dilemne et ne sais comment faire.
un tit jeune me tel de mayenne en me disant qu'il vient ce week-end et me l'achète directos sans l'avoir vue de visu 
je lui dit que j'ai des visites jeudi et que je le tiendrai au courant afin qu'il ne se déplace pas pour rien.
il me rappelle hier soir en me disant, écoutez j'ai craqué sur votre moto et c'est celle là que je veux!par conséquent, je rajoute 100 euros à votre prix de vente alors svp pouvez vous annuler vos rv car je vous la prend sûr! (il a 19 ans) 
étant touchée par tant d'insistance pour ma susy d'amour et aussi parce qu'il pourrait être mon fils, mon instinct maternel me dicte qu'il faut que je lui fasse plaisir 
par contre big problème, il n'a pas 2 ans de permis et me demande si je peux la faire brider à ses frais en sus sinon son assurance ne pourra pas l'assurer pour le retour.
je lui réponds que je ne peux la faire brider car s'il ne vient pas, j'me retrouve avec susy en 34CH:mouais: 
quelle solution lui proposer, il m'a l'air perdu, honnête, sincère et çà me touche beaucoup


----------



## woulf (14 Mars 2007)

Hmmm, ça sent le plan foireux tout ça... !
Reportes tes RDV de jeudi éventuellement, on ne sait jamais.
si le gus vient le samedi, essaies de prendre rdv dans une concession ouverte pour faire le bridage 34cv, et vous allez le faire ensemble une fois qu'il t'a payée.
Autrement, je ne vois pas.
C'est tout à ton honneur de vouloir être gentille et accomodante, mais il y a une limite très mince entre gentille et accomodante et bonne poire...
Surtout que tu sais pas sur qui tu tombes; tout le monde n'a pas la même conception de la parole donnée...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2007)

je comprends ton doute woulf, mais mon instinct me dit qu'il est vraiment sincère effectivement, ton idée de rv à la concession est bonne et il m'a d'ailleurs dit qu'il pouvait venir lundi. 
j'aimerais savoir s'il faut prendre rv , comment çà se passe un bridage, c'est long? et d'autre part, que faire avec l'assurance dans ce cas puisque la carte grise n'est pas en 34CH


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> je comprends ton doute woulf, mais mon instinct me dit qu'il est vraiment sincère effectivement, ton idée de rv à la concession est bonne et il m'a d'ailleurs dit qu'il pouvait venir lundi.
> j'aimerais savoir s'il faut prendre rv , comment çà se passe un bridage, c'est long? et d'autre part, que faire avec l'assurance dans ce cas puisque la carte grise n'est pas en 34CH



Plus je lis ce fil, et plus je me dis que tu devrais arrêter de vendre des choses !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2007)

Touma&#239;;4202572 a dit:
			
		

> je comprends ton doute woulf, mais mon instinct me dit qu'il est vraiment sinc&#232;re effectivement, ton id&#233;e de rv &#224; la concession est bonne et il m'a d'ailleurs dit qu'il pouvait venir lundi.
> j'aimerais savoir s'il faut prendre rv , comment &#231;&#224; se passe un bridage, c'est long? et d'autre part, que faire avec l'assurance dans ce cas puisque la carte grise n'est pas en 34CH



Pour un bridage sur ton mod&#232;le, c'est juste un fil &#224; relier &#224; un autre. (fil 24 ou 25)
Ca prend 10 min. C'est mieux de prendre rendez vous. Mais c'est absolument pas long.
L'assurance va lui demander le papier attestant que la becane est bien en 34cv. La carte grise, il la demande apr&#232;s la vente. Tu as un d&#233;lai assez long entre l'acquisition de la becane, l'achat de la nouvelle plaque d'immat' et le changement de carte grise.

Si mes souvenirs sont bons: 1 mois pour la plaque, 2 semaines pour la carte grise et 1 mois pour envoyer tout le bordel &#224; l'assurance.

En gros, le plus important pour toi, c'est de signer l'acte de vente bien dat&#233; comme il faut, de v&#233;rifier que l'argent est bien rentr&#233;, et d'aller chez le concess avec le gus, faire brider la becane et garder chacun un exemplaire de l'attestation de bridage. Des fois que le bonhomme se retourne contre toi en pretextant que tu lui avais jur&#233; qu'elle &#233;tait brid&#233;e alors qu'il l'avait fait d&#233;brid&#233; sauvagement avant et qu'il se soit fait pincer.
D&#233;j&#224; vu. 
Euh...  Pas clair mon truc. 

Si tu as d'autres questions...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mars 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> par contre big problème


  ... euh ! J'ai rien dit moi !!!!!!!......   :rateau: 
Bisous à tout le monde ....... :love:


----------



## quetzalk (15 Mars 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> ...mais mon instinct me dit qu'il est vraiment sincère



*BEN JUSTEMENT !!!! 

*
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

toumai, tu nous dit que t'as plein de demandes... laisses tomber le tit jeune et vends ta b&#233;cane. Lui, il en trouvera d'autres et toi tu seras peinarde.

J'ai rien contre lui, mais jouer les assistantes sociales! Et je crois aussi &#224; un truc bizarre. Mayenne > paris 400 bornes, le tout sans l'avoir vu de visu, une demande d'intervention technique, une carte grise &#224; modifier... l'est pas maso le gamin?


NB: si t'as pas besoin d'argent plus que &#231;a, pourquoi tu la gardes pas?   


Tibo: superbe photo


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2007)

J'suis un peu pas mal d'accord avec ZRX.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

ha, qu'est ce que je disais.

PS: t'es dans quel coin? que je me fasse pas moucher par ton zombi en 600.


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2007)

Evry / Saclay (Essonne)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

ha ouiiii... plein de tites routes sympas par la bas; A 2 tours (de roues) de la vallée de chevreuse...

Faut qu'on se fasse une bouffe: 
"pour le café aux cascades, c'est entre Cernay la ville et Dampierre sur la D91. Soit en venant de Montigny, passer Dampierre, descendre les 17 tournants en direction de Cernay, ou en venant de la RN10, sortie l'Artoire (entre Les Essarts le Roi et le Perray en Ynes), passer à Auffargis, l'Abbaye des Vaux de Cernay, puis à gauche direction Dampierre. "

Je conseille fortement ... sauf le dimanche: on dirait Daytona Beach


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2007)

J'attend que ma femme soit &#233;quip&#233;e, et &#231;a sera sans doute sa premi&#232;re ballade &#224; moto (avec resto et tout le toutim).

Au moins j'met un atout en plus pour la fid&#233;liser sur ma selle arri&#232;re


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4203922 a dit:
			
		

> Au moins j'met un atout en plus pour la fidéliser sur ma selle arrière



Oh, tu sais, pas la peine de prendre tant de précautions, tant qu'elle sera derrière toi sur la moto, elle devrait te rester fidèle, parce que je pense que son amant aura du mal à prendre place sur le porte bagages sans que tu ne t'en aperçoive, et même s'il y arrivait, il ne pourrait guère faire quoi que ce soit sans mettre votre équilibre à tous trois en grand danger  

Nan, c'est quand t'es tout seul sur la moto, qu'il faut la fidéliser :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

heu, fais gaffe quand même, ça tourne vraiment beaucoup. Si elle a pas l'habitude...

Ca me fait penser à la page du JBT où Guidobrasseleti conte fleurette à une demoiselle:
"j'aime rouler à  moto sur les routes de campagne, prendre son temps, musarder..."
là les autres passent et le traite de lopette aux feux rouges...

Regard hagard du guido qui se lève et part pour enfumer les autres. laisant sur place la demoiselle.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> toumai, tu nous dit que t'as plein de demandes... laisses tomber le tit jeune et vends ta bécane. Lui, il en trouvera d'autres et toi tu seras peinarde.
> 
> J'ai rien contre lui, mais jouer les assistantes sociales! Et je crois aussi à un truc bizarre. Mayenne > paris 400 bornes, le tout sans l'avoir vu de visu, une demande d'intervention technique, une carte grise à modifier... l'est pas maso le gamin?
> 
> ...



J'ai été à la place du gamin, à la seule différence que je suis allé voir la brèle à Nantes.
Je suis bien content qu'un gars m'ai fait confiance et ai joué l'assistante sociale.

Après, si Toum est vraiment poisseuse, il suffit de mettre toutes les chances de son côté et de prendre ses précautions.


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> heu, fais gaffe quand m&#234;me, &#231;a tourne vraiment beaucoup. Si elle a pas l'habitude...



Visiblement &#231;a lui fait pas plus peur que &#231;a. Et j'dois dire que j'ai vraiment h&#226;te de l'&#233;quiper pour pouvoir l'emmener avec moi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> J'ai &#233;t&#233; &#224; la place du gamin, &#224; la seule diff&#233;rence que je suis all&#233; voir la br&#232;le &#224; Nantes.
> Je suis bien content qu'un gars m'ai fait confiance et ai jou&#233; l'assistante sociale.
> 
> Apr&#232;s, si Toum est vraiment poisseuse, il suffit de mettre toutes les chances de son c&#244;t&#233; et de prendre ses pr&#233;cautions.



Khyu, d&#233;sol&#233; si je t'ai froiss&#233;, ce n'&#233;tait pas le but. On a tous &#233;t&#233; f&#233;brile au moment d'acheter nos mobs . Tu dis que tu as &#233;t&#233; jusqu'&#224; Nantes pour la voir, pas l'acheter les yeux ferm&#233;s. 

Et puis, passer une b&#233;cane de 70CV &#224; 34... c'est pas neutre.

Encore une fois, d&#233;sol&#233; si je t'ai froiss&#233;.


Bassman, j'aime aussi beaucoup rouler en duo.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

je suis d'accord avec khyu, je cherche pas les ennuis mais voilà j'ai été sensible c'est tout:rose: 
il a eu son assurance et ils lui assurent pour le retour jusqu'en mayenne. ensuite il doit me communiquer les coordonnees de la banque ainsi que les siennes et le numéro du chèque de banque afin que je les appelle en vérifiant bien entendu sur l'annuaire :hein: avant qu'il vienne la chercher dimanche.

ZR je ne suis pas à 100 euros près, j'ai annulé les autres rv car les types essayaient déjà de me prendre la tête avec le prix avant de l'avoir vue, c'est pas mieux:hein: 

et oui j'ai besoin de roros car on vient d'acheter une maison et susy dort au placard donc je ne vois pas l'intérêt de la garder, de plus avec mon new job qui commence en avril j'aurai la tête dans l'guidon  pendant plusieurs mois 

 bigounet, alors çà roule en belgique 
contente de te revoir ou relire plutôt :love: 

toujours pas de news de lila, encore un problème de côtes:mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2007)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... euh ! J'ai rien dit moi !!!!!!!......   :rateau:
> Bisous à tout le monde ....... :love:



Bises aussi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Khyu, désolé si je t'ai froissé, ce n'était pas le but. On a tous été fébrile au moment d'acheter nos mobs . Tu dis que tu as été jusqu'à Nantes pour la voir, pas l'acheter les yeux fermés.
> 
> Et puis, passer une bécane de 70CV à 34... c'est pas neutre.
> 
> Encore une fois, désolé si je t'ai froissé.



Point du tout! 
Les forums et la joie de ce que l'on peut exprimer... 

Je suis allé jusqu'à Nantes, mais avant de la voir, j'étais tellement excité que je lui ai dit que je l'achèterai _à condition _que je puisse l'essayer et la voir.
J'avais été très clair, lui aussi. Si je décelais un seul pépin mécanique ou ésthétique par rapport à ce qu'il m'avait dit, je la prenais pas.

'Suffit de pauser des trucs, des conditions claires et précises.

Si un jeune permis de 19 ans vient me voir, qu'il a craqué sur ma brèle mais qu'il habite loin et qu'il peut pas la voir avant d'acheter, je ferai tout pour qu'il l'achète. 
J'ai vécu ça et je comprends.

Maintenant, peut être ne mets tu pas la moto sur un pied d'estal mais tout simplement comme une machine à plaisir bourrée de métaux et de plastiques?

Ce n'est pas mon cas mais je respecte ce point de vue. 

Bonne nuit!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Point du tout!
> Les forums et la joie de ce que l'on peut exprimer...
> 
> Je suis allé jusqu'à Nantes, mais avant de la voir, j'étais tellement excité que je lui ai dit que je l'achèterai _à condition _que je puisse l'essayer et la voir.
> ...




Houla, non. La moto est une vraie passion et ce depuis mes ... toutes jeunes années (famille de motard). c'est mon premier permis, je n'ai passé l'auto qu'à 24 ans.

Content pour toi Toum.  


Salut theBig. 

Là je rentre de Bruxelles après un levé aux aurores, je file me faire un café.


----------



## Lila (19 Mars 2007)

vraouMMM
   

On the road again..... 

...Me v'l&#224; !!!!...Ca y est ! je suis de nouveau un "roulant"....;j'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; ma newbelle ce week-end....apr&#232;s un passage au garage o&#249; j'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; le max de pi&#232;ces sur ma oldbelle (&#233;triers de freins, jantes ar, kit cha&#238;ne, filtre &#224; R, batterie, bouchon de r&#233;servoir....)....et je suis pas m&#233;content de cette affaire e-bay &#224; 3500 roros !!!! La b&#233;cane est maintenant nickel

....et hier &#224; la demande (si si) de ma douce, petite balade dans le Verdon..21&#176;, soleil....170 km de paysages Waaaaaaaaaa!  :love: :love: :love: 
...me reste plus qu'&#224; changer l'immat....une plaque en 9cube dans le Var c'est comme rouler en 75 en Corse.... 

..je suis repass&#233; (pour la premi&#232;re fois) l&#224; o&#249; je me suis bourr&#233;..... ....j'ai revu les traces des cale-peids sur le bitume, l'impact dans le talus ...j'ai m&#234;me retrouv&#233; des morceaux  de bulle....et en revoyant la config de la route.... franchement j'ai d&#251; m'endormir :rose:...&#231;a a &#233;t&#233; c virage l&#224;..mais &#231;a aurait &#233;t&#233; un des 160 autres plus loin avant d'arriver !!!!

.....en tout cas j'ai fait mettre tous les r&#233;glages sp&#233;ciaux.....sp&#233;cial promenade w&#233;!!!!! Les suspats tout bien mou, BT 20...rien qui pousse &#224; la perf.....
...c'est promis...maintenant je suis vieux !!!!!  


Bises &#224; tous !!!!!!


----------



## quetzalk (19 Mars 2007)

Content de revoir monté sur roulettes  !
et vive ebay !
(au fait le prix que tu as payé était vraiment le prix d'enchères ou il y a eu une négociation sur place en plus ? )

Tu sais qu'en aviation "VFR" ça veut dire "vol à vue" (visual flight rules) donc le but c'est de rester collé au sol - mais pas de trop près cette fois-ci petit chenapan   .

Rien de bien nouveau pendant ton périple (p... tu as mis deux semaines pour faire l'aller-retour ? y a pas le wifi sur les VFR ?) sauf Toumaï qui tente à nouveau de se faire rouler dans la farine mais sinon rien de grave. :love: 

désolé Toum j'ai pas pu m'empêcher...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...c'est promis...maintenant je suis vieux !!!!!



Les joies de la verveine


----------



## Lila (19 Mars 2007)

quetzalk a dit:


> et vive ebay !(au fait le prix que tu as pay&#233; &#233;tait vraiment le prix d'ench&#232;res ou il y a eu une n&#233;gociation sur place en plus ? )



....ah oui j'ai n&#233;goci&#233; ferme !!!!!....l'ench&#232;re &#233;tait &#224; 3500 &#8364;...j'ai ench&#233;ri &#224; ...3501 &#8364;.... ....et persone d'autre ....du coup lors du deal..j'ai n&#233;goci&#233; le 1 &#8364;  ....+ une remise sp&#233;ciale en magasin sur une paire de bottes Denaise.....en fait le vendeur est m&#233;cano chez Japauto Paris...alors c'&#233;tait pas du tout un mauvais deal ....



quetzalk a dit:


> p... tu as mis deux semaines pour faire l'aller-retour ? y a pas le wifi sur les VFR ?



..ben en fait j'ai laiss&#233; la belle au garage le temps de monter mes anciennes pi&#232;ces ...et puis je ne voulais pas crier victoire avant d'avoir roul&#233; avec (sur MES routes) et d'avoir pu juger compl&#232;tement...l&#224; c'est fait et je suis content.....

I am in love :love: :love: :love: 



quetzalk a dit:


> Touma&#239; qui tente &#224; nouveau de se faire rouler dans la farine



 moui! ...cette enfant a toujours eu des moeurs &#233;tranges....mais si ya des photos on lui pardonnera


----------



## Lila (19 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les joies de la verveine



..oui ...j'en mets même dans le réservoir .....80% sans plomb....20% verveine !!!!!
...mais ça tire un peu court :mouais:


----------



## tinibook (19 Mars 2007)

Lila a dit:


> vraouMMM
> 
> 
> On the road again.....



Tention de pas hiter la road again, hein?  Content de voir que le VFR et le pilote sont en pleine forme!


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..oui ...j'en mets même dans le réservoir .....80% sans plomb....20% verveine !!!!!
> ...mais ça tire un peu court :mouais:



Oui, mais tu vas faire des kilomètres en plus !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2007)

quetzalk a dit:


> sauf Toumaï qui tente à nouveau de se faire rouler dans la farine mais sinon rien de grave. :love:
> 
> désolé Toum j'ai pas pu m'empêcher...



:mouais: bin d'abord j'ai bien fait de ne pas écouter les "vieux" ici même :rateau: car j'ai bien fait de suivre mon instinct car susy est partie je suis très triste, j'ai versé quelques larmes mais j'ai fait un heureux 
quand j'ai vu les yeux du tit jeune de 19 ans tout illuminés par ma susy, çà m'a fait un bien fou:love: le pov il est reparti sous la flotte pendant 400 bornes çà a dû lui faire tout drôle à ma mob elle qui ne voyait plus que le béton de mon garage et qui n'avait jamais roulé sur du mouillé je lui avait même demandé de me tel pour me dire s'il était arrivé à bon port, j'étais angoissée comme si c'était mon fiston:rose: et il m'a appelée pour me dire qu'il était vraiment super content et qu'il a même poussé susy à 200 :affraid: je sais pas si c'était sur route mouillée ou sèche sont fous ces jeunes, complètement inconscients du danger 
tout était réglo, chèque de banque que j'avais vérifié auparavant par tél.
rappelez vous quand vous étiez minot, vous auriez bien aimé qu'un "adulte" vous fasse confiance:hein:

 lila contente que tu sois enfin arrivé après tout ce temps, tu dois avoir des courbatures dis donc :love:


----------



## Lila (20 Mars 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> lila contente que tu sois enfin arrivé après tout ce temps, tu dois avoir des courbatures dis donc :love:



..je dirai pas non à un petit massage moi :love: 

...Bravo pour ton deal ! j'avais suivi ça et je savais que tu n'en ferais qu'à ta tête de toutes façons....et c'est bien..tu ne t'es pas trompée....Tant mieux pour vous deux .....

...du coup tu ne vas plus traîner tes bottines en cuir par ici ?  

..j'espère bien que oui....il y en aura toujours un (ou dix même pour te faire une tite place sur leur brêle de nain.....j'ai nomé personne  ..)

:love:


----------



## woulf (20 Mars 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> :mouais: bin d'abord j'ai bien fait de ne pas écouter les "vieux" ici même :rateau: car j'ai bien fait de suivre mon instinct car susy est partie je suis très triste, j'ai versé quelques larmes mais j'ai fait un heureux
> 
> 
> (...)
> ...




2 commentaires:

1. Tu sais ce qu'ils te disent les vieux ? 
2. Vachement utile le bridage 34cv...


----------



## tinibook (20 Mars 2007)

woulf a dit:


> ...
> 2. Vachement utile le bridage 34cv...



Ben ouais, quoi! 200 elle tire un poil court...


----------



## Lila (20 Mars 2007)

tinibook a dit:


> Ben ouais, quoi! 200 elle tire un poil court...




...le mélange nitroglycéthamol/verveine est pas au point....:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2007)

il a profité du trajet retour non bridé pour s'éclater 
en tous cas, il va la faire brider pour avoir le certif pour l'assurance et ensuite il la débridera à nouveau! excellent!  
en fait il a vendu son hornet car il parait que c'est pas simple à débrider alors que suzy elle est pas compliquée vous saviez çà vous  j'en apprend des choses quand même ah ces jeunots 
:love:


----------



## woulf (20 Mars 2007)

Tout ce qu'il y a à espérer, c'est que lorsque la SV finira en compression de César, le pilote ne soit pas dans la compression....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Tout ce qu'il y a à espérer, c'est que lorsque la SV finira en compression de César, le pilote ne soit pas dans la compression....



:mouais: moui je l'expère aussi pour lui :afraid:


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (20 Mars 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> car j'ai bien fait de suivre mon instinct car susy est partie je suis très triste, j'ai versé quelques larmes mais j'ai fait un heureux


Salut à tous, je suis le p'tit nouveau  
Ca me rappelle des souvenirs ce post, en particulier le jour ou j'ai vu partir mon Xjr...


----------



## quetzalk (20 Mars 2007)

Quetzalcoatl a dit:


> Salut à tous, je suis le p'tit nouveau
> Ca me rappelle des souvenirs ce post, en particulier le jour ou j'ai vu partir mon Xjr...



:hein: :hein: :hein:  
c'est toi sonnyboy ? 
allez enlèves ton masque...


----------



## Bassman (21 Mars 2007)

Oh un l&#226;ch&#233; de Pazteq


----------



## quetzalk (21 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4210914 a dit:
			
		

> Oh un lâché de Pazteq



    
Hasta siempre !


----------



## Lila (21 Mars 2007)

...bon à la demande générale (si si....yen a eu)....voici quelques photos de ma newbelle.... :smiley bave:


----------



## Bassman (21 Mars 2007)

Y'a pas a chier, le VFR en noir est vraiment classe.


----------



## Lila (21 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4211028 a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas a chier, le VFR en noir est vraiment classe.



...tu es un homme de goût mon bassou !!!!:love:


----------



## Bassman (21 Mars 2007)

J'dois avouer que la Bleu nuit (version 2005 je crois) était ultra classe aussi.

Dommage mon papa devait en avoir une, mais la dispo était trop longue, donc il l'avait eu en rouge.


----------



## tinibook (21 Mars 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...bon à la demande générale (si si....yen a eu)....voici quelques photos de ma newbelle.... :smiley bave:



Elle a été (est) bien bichonnée! Normal, tu me diras, pour une diva...


----------



## Romuald (21 Mars 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...bon à la demande générale (si si....yen a eu)....voici quelques photos de ma newbelle.... :smiley bave:



Y'a pas comme une rayure, en bas à droite ? :mouais:


(j'plaisante, j'plaisante :rateau


----------



## woulf (21 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4211047 a dit:
			
		

> J'dois avouer que la Bleu nuit (version 2005 je crois) &#233;tait ultra classe aussi.
> 
> Dommage mon papa devait en avoir une, mais la dispo &#233;tait trop longue, donc il l'avait eu en rouge.



La mienne aussi &#233;tait rouge. Y'a pas, &#231;a flashe en rouge, mais c'est comme pour les muletta des toreros, &#231;a excite les taureaux aux alentours 

Ceci dit, noire elle est tr&#232;s belle, mais en jaune elle &#233;tait &#233;patante aussi, en vert bouteille &#233;galement et en bleu nuit aussi...

Seule faute de go&#251;t mon lila, qui r&#233;v&#232;le ton &#226;ge respectable... la bulle haute 

En fait y'a un autre indice de ton &#226;ge respectable, ou plut&#244;t de ton exp&#233;rience: l'endroit o&#249; le bloque disque est plac&#233;... Histoire que si tu l'oublies, tu n'ailles pas bien loin et ne voile pas tes disques ni te p&#232;te la gueule. Bien vu, l'aveugle !


----------



## Bassman (21 Mars 2007)

Me suis fait la m&#234;me remarque pour la bulle haute


----------



## woulf (21 Mars 2007)

Avouons tout de même, à la décharge de l'ancêtre, que la bulle haute, qui semble bien être une ermax, est une des moins mauvaises qu'il m'a été donnée de voir, en terme de remous et autres (je précise que je l'ai testée sur le VFR noir d'un ami montpelliérain, je n'ai jamais mis une telle horreur sur ma beauté rouge !)


----------



## Lila (21 Mars 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Y'a pas comme une rayure, en bas à droite ? :mouais:



    où ça où ça ! ....Mon ...vite ..faut que je pose un RTT pour un coup de polish général...arghhhhhh...je veux mourir !!!!!!



woulf a dit:


> Ceci dit, noire elle est très belle, mais en jaune elle était épatante aussi, en vert bouteille également et en bleu nuit aussi...



....pourquoi pas un peu de tout en même temps ..le premier VFR "Parrot"..... :love: 



woulf a dit:


> En fait y'a un autre indice de ton âge respectable, ou plutôt de ton *expérience **: l'endroit où le bloque disque est placé... Histoire que si tu l'oublies, tu n'ailles pas bien loin et ne voile pas tes disques ni te pète la gueule. Bien vu, l'aveugle !



*...c'est le mot oui ! ...une expérience à 200  ...ta race !!!!!! ...c'est pour l'avoir mal mis et oublié (qui aa dit halzeimer  )....que je sais où le meettre aujourd'hui !!!!!

...Quant à la bulle haute ......là aussi c'est l'expérience ....et l'âge .....j'avais bien sûr une bulle Armax double galbe qui faisait plus "sport" ...mais bon, pour les cervicales à la longue c'est chiant ..et figurez-vous qu'en duo cette bulle, bien qu'inesthétique, protège également la passagère....d'où un certain confort ...(surtout qu'elle parle beaucoup quand on roule...alors vaut mieux l'entendre si je veux pas me faire broyer les burnes  "freine connnnnnard !!!!!Ralentiiiiiiiii!...noooooonnnnn pas entre les 2 camionnnnsssss!!!!)

..je rajouterai que j'ai une autre bulle haute noire celle-là et que là aussi je préfère la fumée because que quand il pleut ou qu'il fait mistral à te soulever la bécane c'est quand même mieux de pouvoir se planquer derrière la  bullle et voir la route  plutôt que d'essayer de rentrer en faisant tout l'itinéraire de mémoire....(qui a dit halzeimmer  )..parce que tu vois rien derrière la bulle noire !!!!!:rateau:


----------



## Lila (21 Mars 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Avouons tout de même, à la décharge de l'ancêtre, que la bulle haute, qui semble bien être une ermax, est une des moins mauvaises qu'il m'a été donnée de voir, en terme de remous et autres (je précise que je l'ai testée sur le VFR noir d'un ami montpelliérain, je n'ai jamais mis une telle horreur sur ma beauté rouge !)




...dire que je t'ai cdb avant de lire ça !!!!!! comme je regrette  

....maintenant l'ancêtre il te prend où tu veux (surtout si c'est viroleux) !!!!!!

......mais je te pardonne.....tu as roulé en VFR ...tu as des amis qui roulent en VFR ....et tu en as même un qui roule VFR noire (avec une bulle haute Ermax).....donc je te pardonne...


----------



## Bassman (21 Mars 2007)

VFR qui roule n'amasse pas Mouss Diouf  

T'es vieux, t'es vieux, on peut pas trop t'en vouloir


----------



## Lila (21 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4211370 a dit:
			
		

> VFR qui roule n'amasse pas Mouss Diouf
> 
> T'es vieux, t'es vieux, on peut pas trop t'en vouloir



gna gna gna  !


----------



## Bassman (26 Mars 2007)

Waouh pitain&#169; !

Ce matin j'arrive a un feu rouge, une b&#233;cane arrive a ma gauche.

Je zieute d'un oeil hagard (du nord). "Tiens un 500 GPZ, y'en a encore ?".
Le mec me salut, et l&#224; mon oeil se fixe sur le disque avant droit.

Ouuuh pinaize, l'est tout rouill&#233; son machin&#8230; Il l'entretien &#231;a fait peur. L'&#233;trier scotch&#233; &#224; la fourche  :mouais:

Le feu passe au vert, arriv&#233; au feu d'apr&#232;s, je me met &#224; sa gauche, et l&#224;, presque m&#234;me topo, disque tout rouill&#233; mais &#233;trier en place.

J'lui demande "Mais&#8230; euh&#8230; &#231;a freine ton truc ?"

Sans se d&#233;monter, il me r&#233;pond :

"Ah ouais, pas trop mal. Mais j'peux pas prendre l'autoroute, comme le disque est voil&#233;, &#231;a frotte et c'est casse gueule."

Y'en a qui ont peur de rien&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

Salut les potos.

Ca sent le printemps là non? Les mobylettes volent haut, c'est signe de poignée essorée et de BT020 boulochés. 

PS: les vieux vous disent bien des choses et même que je vous fais l'intérieur. NA! 

t'en fais pas temps (des) Lila, ils sont rien que des jaloux.


Si mes souvenirs sont bons: à la sortie de St Maxou, il y a une chtite route qui part dans la montagne sur la droite et qui permet de rejoindre Brignoles quasi en parallèle à la nationale, de là Garéoult, Meounes, à droite vers Signes, pitit resto du coté du Castellet, après je te laisse le choix...


Y a des partants? parceque cet été, je sens que mon arthrose va encore me faire bloquer cette poignée droite dans les bouts droits... rah ces vieux


----------



## Bassman (27 Mars 2007)

ouaip &#231;a sent le printemps, les motards du dimanche d'&#233;t&#233; commencent a sortir 

Vivement l'automne prochain&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4216920 a dit:
			
		

> ouaip ça sent le printemps, les motards du dimanche d'été commencent a sortir
> 
> Vivement l'automne prochain




Sachez MOSSIEUR, que été comme hiver, miss ZRX est mon alliée. C'est juste plus sympa quand la température monte, les pneus chauffent mieux.

J'aime bien le lien sur le premier "citer".


----------



## Bassman (27 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Sachez MOSSIEUR, que &#233;t&#233; comme hiver, miss ZRX est mon alli&#233;e. C'est juste plus sympa quand la temp&#233;rature monte, les pneus chauffent mieux.
> 
> J'aime bien le lien sur le premier "citer".



Ah mais c'&#233;tait pas du tout contre toi ZRX, juste un constat d'hier 

Par 2 fois que je me fais doubler en remontant les files sur l'autoroute par des inconscients, je croise un mec avec une b&#233;cane plus que pourrave, etc...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

no blémo. Je suis juste en mode JBT.


----------



## Bassman (27 Mars 2007)

D'ailleurs, &#231;a s'rait pas toi que j'ai pourris c'matin sur le plateau de Saclay en ext&#233;rieur de courbe ? 

Nan pasque c'&#233;tait un ZRX


----------



## Lila (27 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4216981 a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, ça s'rait pas toi que j'ai pourris c'matin sur le plateau de Saclay *en extérieur de courbe* ?
> 
> Nan pasque c'était un ZRX




...tu sais ,lui les courbes....  

:rateau:


----------



## NED (27 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4216981 a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, ça s'rait pas toi que j'ai pourris c'matin sur le plateau de Saclay en extérieur de courbe ?
> 
> Nan pasque c'était un ZRX



L'ot comment il cranne avec ca nouvelle meule lô.....:rateau:


----------



## Bassman (27 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> L'ot comment il cranne avec ca nouvelle meule lô.....:rateau:



d'puis l'temps qu'elle est nouvelle, elle va bien finir par plus l'être


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4216981 a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, ça s'rait pas toi que j'ai pourris c'matin sur le plateau de Saclay en extérieur de courbe ?
> 
> Nan pasque c'était un ZRX




Devait pas être en forme. Au fai, t'as quoi comme mobylette? Caddy, 103SP? Pis, je suis pas sur Saclay, je suis plus à l'ouest vers maisons lafitte. 


Lila: chèr faux frère, rdv le 13 AOUT à Sollies Toucas direction Brignoles à 9H00. 



*GGAAAAAAAAZZZZZ*


----------



## Lila (27 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Lila: chèr faux frère, rdv le 13 AOUT à Sollies Toucas direction Brignoles à 9H00.



....je pourrrai garder une main dans le dos si tu veux.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....je pourrrai garder une main dans le dos si tu veux.....



Et même une côte dans l'autre, si tu veux !


----------



## Lila (27 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et même une côte dans l'autre, si tu veux !



...la garce !:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Devait pas être en forme. Au fai, t'as quoi comme mobylette? Caddy, 103SP? Pis, je suis pas sur Saclay, je suis plus à l'ouest vers maisons lafitte.
> 
> 
> Lila: chèr faux frère, rdv le 13 AOUT à Sollies Toucas direction Brignoles à 9H00.
> ...



T'énerve pas, mon olive, ça d'vait être une pince p'tit jeune ... 34 ch, tout çaaa ... Kaoua Kawa powa !


----------



## Bassman (27 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Devait pas être en forme. Au fai, t'as quoi comme mobylette? Caddy, 103SP? Pis, je suis pas sur Saclay, je suis plus à l'ouest vers maisons lafitte.



J'ai un 600 CBF S


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...la garce !:rateau:



Le terme appropri&#233; est, d'apr&#232;s le Guide du Jobard 3 &#233;toiles Mich'en n'un :  brideuse d'&#233;lans kaouesques !  

PS : d&#233;sol&#233;e, Pascal77 est pass&#233; poster jusqu'au au-dessus. Du coup je n'ai pas pu m'emp&#234;cher de faire un jeu de mot douteux :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mars 2007)

Cool, le printemps est revenu et avec lui, la p&#233;riode de recrutement pour l'association fran&#231;aise des porteurs de tongs reprend de plus belle. 

Je vous rappelle que nous menons le m&#234;me combat!


----------



## Bassman (27 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Cool, le printemps est revenu et avec lui, la p&#233;riode de recrutement pour l'association fran&#231;aise des porteurs de tongs reprend de plus belle.
> 
> Je vous rappelle que nous menons le m&#234;me combat!


Toutefois, il n'est pas facile (sauf pour les sombres abrutis) de concilier les 2 associations. En effet le port de tongs est fortement d&#233;conseill&#233; pendant la pratique de la moto.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4217149 a dit:
			
		

> Toutefois, il n'est pas facile (sauf pour les sombres abrutis) de concilier les 2 associations. En effet le port de tongs est fortement d&#233;conseill&#233; pendant la pratique de la moto.


Bien que certains tentent le coup durant la p&#233;riode chaude, nous le d&#233;conseillons nous aussi. Mais, m&#234;me combat contre ses satan&#233;es bandes blanches. 
_
Il est cependant bien agr&#233;able d'enfiler sa paire de tongues juste apr&#232;s effectu&#233; quelques dizaines de bornes en motocycle.  _


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....je pourrrai garder une main dans le dos si tu veux.....



oui, c'est ça. 


et moi, je te promets de ne pas passer la 3°, tu préferes la seconde?

Viva KAWASAKI. :love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bien que certains tentent le coup durant la période chaude, nous le déconseillons nous aussi. Mais, même combat contre ses satanées bandes blanches.
> _
> Il est cependant bien agréable d'enfiler sa paire de tongues juste après effectué quelques dizaines de bornes en motocycle.  _



bien que ne portant des tongs que contraint et forcé, je m'associe à ce mouvement hautement prioritaire.

Comptez sur moi l'ami.

(enlèves tes chaussettes noires, avec les tongs ça fait désordre).

Merci PAscal.

Bassman, toi aussi tu donnes dans la moissoneuse...:rose:


----------



## Bassman (27 Mars 2007)

Pourquoi la moissonneuse ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4217212 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi la moissonneuse ?



Honda est un important fabricant de matériel de jardin.


----------



## Bassman (27 Mars 2007)

Elle est tr&#232;s bien ma honda.

Un peu mollassonne, mais confortable. La prochaine aura plus de caract&#232;re : 600 CBR :love: (Les assurances voulaient pas que je "commence" par une sportive&#8230; Apr&#232;s 7 ans de 125&#8230


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Honda est un important fabricant de matériel pour nains de jardin.



Là, t'es vache


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, t'es vache



Dura lex led sex.


----------



## woulf (27 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, t'es vache



Bah, genre Kawasaki se contente de faire des poumons poussifs...
Il faut aussi des ETRONS poussifs...
Et pi même des trucs bizarres: http://www.kawasaki.ca/home.php?l=fr&mpl=7

Ah, c'est sûr, ça ne vaut pas mon ex-BMW, le meilleur moulin à café jamais produit, ni feue ma XJR - une vraie moto d'homme, pas comme un truc vert pas beau là


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Bah, genre Kawasaki se contente de faire des poumons poussifs...
> Il faut aussi des ETRONS poussifs...
> Et pi même des trucs bizarres: http://www.kawasaki.ca/home.php?l=fr&mpl=7
> 
> Ah, c'est sûr, ça ne vaut pas mon ex-BMW, le meilleur moulin à café jamais produit, ni feue ma XJR - une vraie moto d'homme, pas comme un truc vert pas beau là



BMW... BMW, c'est pas les trucs qu'on prend juste avant de passer au déambulateur? Quant à la XJR, j'abonde, même si je vois pas bien de quels hommes tu parles...


----------



## woulf (27 Mars 2007)

L'expert en déambulateur, c'est Pascal77 

Ceci dit, tu devrais profiter des journées portes ouvertes de BMW pour aller ne serait-ce qu'en essayer une... Tu es pile dans leur cible vu ton âge respectable 

Blague à part, j'avais la même vision que toi, avant de poser mon cul sur une BM...

Il y a donc de l'espoir pour toi ZRX, puisqu'on dit qu'il n'y a que les imbéciles qui ne changent pas d'avis  

Et au fait, tu viens voir quand ces idiots de Rogers ?


----------



## Bassman (27 Mars 2007)

Eurk une BM&#8230; C'est le machin pour "cadre dynamique", qui veux avoir l'air moins con que sur un scoot mais moins la classe qu'un vrai motard non ?


Le manche &#224; balais est fourni &#224; l'achat de la BM ?

 


Bon je taquine mais c'est tout de m&#234;me impressionnant l'augmentation de trou du cul a dos de BM&#8230;
Et les BM restent de tr&#232;s bonnes machines, pas du tout dans mes go&#251;ts, mais bonnes machines quand m&#234;me.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

woulf a dit:


> L'expert en déambulateur, c'est Pascal77
> 
> Ceci dit, tu devrais profiter des journées portes ouvertes de BMW pour aller ne serait-ce qu'en essayer une... Tu es pile dans leur cible vu ton âge respectable
> 
> ...



qui m'a dénoncé?

Rogers... :rose:, savent pas où ils vont et alzheimer guette, ils ont oubliés qu'ils testent l'appli depuis 3 mois !!! (j'ai les logs)

Oui, BMW fait des bonnes machines, enfin bonnes ?! disons qu'elles roulent. Et puis comme Bassman et malgré mon âge; non je peux pas. (en fait j'aime pas le look).

Et ton skidoo, t'en es où?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4217368 a dit:
			
		

> Eurk une BM&#8230; C'est le machin pour "cadre dynamique", qui veux avoir l'air moins con que sur un scoot mais moins la classe qu'un vrai motard non ?
> 
> 
> Le manche &#224; balais est fourni &#224; l'achat de la BM ?
> ...


Il y a, para&#238;t-il, des mod&#233;rateurs du bar qui conduisent une BM &#224; 4 roues. 

Eh oui, je sais, &#231;a choque. Mais en m&#234;me temps, &#231;a explique beaucoup de choses.


----------



## woulf (27 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Et ton skidoo, t'en es où?



Je m'y refuse 

Disons pour résumer que pour moi, les grandes étendues neigeuses ne me font pas penser à une odeur d'huile de synthèse et à une pollution crasse. Plutôt à une bonne paire de raquettes


----------



## Bassman (27 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Il y a, paraît-il, des modérateurs du bar qui conduisent une BM à 4 roues.
> 
> Eh oui, je sais, ça choque. Mais en même temps, ça explique beaucoup de choses.



Au moins un de ceux là est mon amis, c'est pas pareil


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4217393 a dit:
			
		

> Au moins un de ceux là est mon amis, c'est pas pareil



Ha mais j'abonde aussi. On parlait des BMW à 2 roues.

4 roues ou avion à la rigueur (enfin les moteurs).


----------



## quetzalk (27 Mars 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Je m'y refuse
> 
> Disons pour résumer que pour moi, les grandes étendues neigeuses ne me font pas penser à une odeur d'huile de synthèse et à une pollution crasse. Plutôt à une bonne paire de raquettes



rassuré


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2007)

Tiens, aujourd'hui, au cours de la promenade dominicale, nous avons croisé Olive, qui avait tombé le casque et se faisait une petite sieste au soleil !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

Oui, on m'appelle?

N'empêche, faut vraiment que je suive un régime, qu'est ce que j'ai grossi.


----------



## woulf (2 Avril 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Oui, on m'appelle?
> 
> N'empêche, faut vraiment que je suive un régime, qu'est ce que j'ai grossi.



Bon, on ne va pas parler des cornes alors 

(ceci dit, ça doit pas être pratique tous les jours sous le casque)


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Oui, on m'appelle?
> 
> N'emp&#234;che, faut vraiment que je suive un r&#233;gime, qu'est ce que j'ai grossi.





woulf a dit:


> Bon, on ne va pas parler des cornes alors
> 
> (ceci dit, &#231;a doit pas &#234;tre pratique tous les jours sous le casque)



Marrant, l&#224;, quand je vous regarde tous les deux, &#231;a me fait penser &#224; une fable de Lafontaine ... Ch'sais p&#244; pourquoi ? 



"Qui te rend si hardi, de troubler mon breuvage ..."


----------



## Bassman (2 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Marrant, l&#224;, quand je vous regarde tous les deux, &#231;a me fait penser &#224; une fable de Lafontaine ... Ch'sais p&#244; pourquoi ?
> 
> 
> 
> "Qui te rend si hardi, de troubler mon breuvage ..."


Tu veux sans doute parler de la grenouille et du boeuf ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

"Mon Dieu, gardez-moi de mes amis. Quant à mes ennemis, je m'en charge !"           

Voltaire


----------



## Bassman (2 Avril 2007)

Bon vivement que la cloche sonne, avec le temps qu'il fait ,ca va &#234;tre maxi bonheur de rentrer a la maison ce soir :love: :love:

Poussez vous les cons ce soir, j'astique  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4223603 a dit:
			
		

> Poussez vous les cons ce soir, j'astique  :love:



Non, il faut dire:

poussez vous, vous qui ètes* si différents*, ce soir je passe au programme *essorage*


----------



## NED (12 Avril 2007)

*Hohé les motards lô !!!*

*Qui cé ty qui avait dit qui viendrait à Nantes faire la chouille avec nous ???
 
Allez viendez c'est pas loin en 2 roues, Ca se passe par là*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2007)

NED a dit:


> *Hohé les motards lô !!!*
> 
> *Qui cé ty qui avait dit qui viendrait à Nantes faire la chouille avec nous ???
> 
> Allez viendez c'est pas loin en 2 roues, Ca se passe par là*



le 20 avril, je serai à Madrid et le 21 à Bruxelles. Oui, je fais le tour des zones industrielles.:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

bijour, juste pour donner des nouvelles des nouveaux chaussons de ma belle. Michelin bi densité (2CT je crois). 

Bé... ça accroche ce truc. La première impression est bizarre, en passant des AVON hyper tendre au Michelin; on sent bien que la bande de roulement est rigide, la mise sur l'angle est curieuse, passer du dur au tendre... mais une fois sur l'angle :love: :love: :love: .

J'ai essayé 2-3 pif paf, impeccable:love: , du bonheur. En plus avec un filtre à air neuf :love: :love: 

sinon, j'ai vu ça: cherchez l'erreur (il y en a une). Assemblage incorrecte.






Coucou Pascal


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2007)

La peugeot derri&#232;re ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

allez, je vous offre une piste: habillage.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2007)

La selle parait bizarre, on dirait qu'elle a &#233;t&#233; "d&#233;s&#233;paissie" et modifi&#233;e au niveau du sous-bassement, elle semble plus basse que sur le mod&#232;le d'origine, encore qu'il faudrait comparer avec un mod&#232;le de la m&#234;me ann&#233;e (&#231;a doit &#234;tre une 75 ou une 76, &#231;a, non ?), parce qu'il y a eu plusieurs mod&#232;les !.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

La selle a été refaite. Mais en fait l'élément discordant est:

réservoir de 750 K6 avec ses caches latéraux mais sigles de K0, K1 (la petite aile) et rajout du sigle 750 Four de provenance K7. Sur les K6, le logo n'était qu'en une partie et englobait l'aile et 750 Four.
Aussi, la commande de starter qui me semble provenir d'une K2.

Je sais, je finasse, mais une bécane de collection se doit d'être conform à un modèle.

Mais sinon, elle est belle et bien entretenu (et ce bruit...)


----------



## quetzalk (17 Avril 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> sinon, j'ai vu ça: cherchez l'erreur (il y en a une). Assemblage incorrecte.




le cadrage de la photo ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

quetzalk a dit:


> le cadrage de la photo ?



Bonjour toi. Cadrage pas recherché là.:rose: 

C'est pas toi qui était à Chatillon Mardi dernier? (semaine dernière).


Pour en finir avec la 4 pattes. Il n'y a eu que les modèles suivant qui ont été vendus en France:
K0, K1, K2, K6, K7, F1 et F2.


----------



## quetzalk (18 Avril 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Bonjour toi. Cadrage pas recherché là.:rose:
> C'est pas toi qui était à Chatillon Mardi dernier? (semaine dernière).
> Pour en finir avec la 4 pattes. Il n'y a eu que les modèles suivant qui ont été vendus en France:
> K0, K1, K2, K6, K7, F1 et F2.



Désolé pour l'ironie j'arrive pas à faire autrement  
Je suis en tous cas très admiratif devant cette érudition, j'ai cru lire un instant Moto Légende  !
j'ai un ami ducatiste pur et dur qui s'est acheté une 500 four c'est vrai que c'est joli comme tout... lui se plaint que ça freine pas mais il n'a pas les bonnes références avec ses machines de course !
Pour Chatillon non c'était pas moué... tu as vu une W passer ? 

au fait je crois que j'ai un mp auquel je n'ai pas répondu  :rose: je crois que je suis un peu à la bourre en ce moment :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

no soucis at all. 

Pour les 4 pattes, ça a été ma première grosse cylindrée et j'en garde de très bons souvenirs. Quant au freinage de l'époque, c'était comme l'orthographe des manuels... très approximatif. Au moins, on apprenait à anticiper.

Ceci dit, le primate que j'étais s'en satisfaisait pleinement 








oui, oui. Il s'agit d'un messag subliminal.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2007)

coucou la compagnie des motard
y'a plus grand monde on dirait sur ce thread 
çà faisait un bail mais mon new job ne me laisse aucun répit c'est boulot, dodo :sleep: j'ai la tête dans l'guidon 
tite pointe de nostalgie dès que je vois des deux pattes sur la route par ce beau temps 
voilà je ne vous oublie pas et j'espère que tout baigne pour vous tous

bon j'men vais voir si j'trouve un post afin de trouver un conseil pour m'acheter une imprimante scan fax qui tient la route, elle.....  
bizoutoum:love:


----------



## Lila (26 Avril 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> coucou la compagnie des motard
> y'a plus grand monde on dirait sur ce thread
> çà faisait un bail mais mon new job ne me laisse aucun répit c'est boulot, dodo :sleep: j'ai la tête dans l'guidon
> tite pointe de nostalgie dès que je vois des deux pattes sur la route par ce beau temps
> ...




..salut la sardine .... 
..content de revoir tes écailles bleues par ici....
....ça fart pour toi ..c  ... 
bises!


----------



## Pooley (26 Avril 2007)

mon pere a acheté une aermacchi 175 de 1965...300 sur eBay, la moto est en bon etat et manque la batterie, je vous tiens au courant.

*ooooh mais on dirait qu'on a un nouveau jouet à la maison! vivement le permi :rateau: *


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> mon pere a acheté une aermacchi 175 de 1965...300 sur eBay, la moto est en bon etat et manque la batterie, je vous tiens au courant.
> 
> *ooooh mais on dirait qu'on a un nouveau jouet à la maison! vivement le permi :rateau: *




c'était un peu avant que Harley ne les rachète... pour finir par les couler.:rose:  

T'as des photos (même dans son jus)?


----------



## Pooley (28 Avril 2007)

je vais essayer de vous trouver ça ouais.
tu dis que c'etait avant qu'HD les rachete? bah alors porque y a ecrit HD su rle reservoir? :mouais: 

une HD 175 cm3... ça va être drôle...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> je vais essayer de vous trouver &#231;a ouais.
> tu dis que c'etait avant qu'HD les rachete? bah alors porque y a ecrit HD su rle reservoir? :mouais:
> 
> une HD 175 cm3... &#231;a va &#234;tre dr&#244;le...



Il me semblait que c'&#233;tait plus tard. Mais si c'est &#233;crit dessus, c'est que je me trompe.:rose:  d&#233;sol&#233;. 

Par contre, faut pas trop lui tirer dessus.

Pitit WE sympa en perspective. Avec ce temps, la voiture est pourrie (je me sers de la moto), pleine de pollen. Tant pis, m'en fous.


PS: oui, y a des KAWA partout. J'ai pas de pelouse &#224; tondre moi


----------



## Pooley (28 Avril 2007)

alors, l&#224; y a une photo de la aermachin (oh la belle rouge), pis en prime le (futur) chopper du papa et son electra (QUI a dit fanatique???)  









pour info la selle passager de la dyna est... assez tape cul  &#231;a fait mal


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2007)

Ouahhh!!! 

désolé Pooley, mais la Aermachi n'est pas de 1965 mais doit plutot dater des années 70-75.

Je m'en souviens, le concessionaire Yamahe les revendait et elles ressemblaient d'ailleurs beaucoup au Yamaha DTE de l'époque. (ancêtre du DTMX)


en voila une de 1965. Les petites cylindrées ressemblaient beaucoup à ça ! 






Oui, je sais, les images sont dures parfois, mais il faut se dire que ce design prévalait aussi chez les autres... Gasp.


----------



## Pooley (28 Avril 2007)

désolé pour l'erreur de date dans ce cas, à vrai dire quand j'ai posté ça j'étais pas dans un etat vraiment... fin voila quoi, pis j'avais la flemme de reflechir alors ouala quoi. donc oui c'est possib' qu'elle soit de 70-75, note je prefere le design de celle-ci que du modéle de 65 ^^, ça fait peur quand même.

petite question, etant donné qu'on se doit mettre a la renovation d'ici peu avec mon père (apres le bac quoi  ), je voulais savoir si quelqu'un savait si on pouvait rabaisser le garde boue avant pour le mettre juste au dessus du peuneu? c'est un détail mais tant qu'à faire


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> désolé pour l'erreur de date dans ce cas, à vrai dire quand j'ai posté ça j'étais pas dans un etat vraiment... fin voila quoi, pis j'avais la flemme de reflechir alors ouala quoi. donc oui c'est possib' qu'elle soit de 70-75, note je prefere le design de celle-ci que du modéle de 65 ^^, ça fait peur quand même.
> 
> petite question, etant donné qu'on se doit mettre a la renovation d'ici peu avec mon père (apres le bac quoi  ), je voulais savoir si quelqu'un savait si on pouvait rabaisser le garde boue avant pour le mettre juste au dessus du peuneu? c'est un détail mais tant qu'à faire



il n'y a pas d'inconvènient technique pour le garde boue. Vas y. Oui, hein? fait peur le design de l'époque.


----------



## Pooley (28 Avril 2007)

a tu l'as dit...on dirait un vespa...mais en encore moins bien :rateau: 

bon allez je me bouge j'ai une conference pour une école d'archi dans trois heures à l'aut' bout de paris...velo ou metro?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2007)

n'empêche, t'es un veinard. Ta 175 me plait beaucoup.

Surtout pas changer le pot, il est vide et apparemment, il manque le silencieux. Grattage, peinture noire comme à l'époque sans oublier la sous couche d'anti rouille après grattage(peinture de tuyau de poële). y a pas beaucoup à faire pour qu'elle retrouve une jeunesse.

Y en a un, jchsé pô où il est mais devrait avoir des choses à rajouter...


----------



## Pooley (28 Avril 2007)

zebig reviennnnnnnnnns


----------



## NED (2 Mai 2007)

Houlala !
Je kiffe celle là !!!
La Morton Concept.






Et vous?


----------



## Bassman (2 Mai 2007)

Eurk.


----------



## Lila (2 Mai 2007)

:afraid: ......:sick: 

..j'ai vomi !:rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


>



 Un peu dispropotionn&#233;e


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2007)

zavez vu? ils ont piqu&#233; le tranchoir &#224; jambon de mon charcutier pour en faire un disque.
Chaque fois que tu penches, tu fais des stries sur la route: pratique. Et puis l'inertie de tout &#231;a, t'as int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; anticiper un max.

Boaf. Je voudrais pas &#234;tre la dessus. Comme concept bike, c'est pas mal mais comme b&#233;cane!!!

Ca me fait penser &#224; la "Starck", zouli sur papier glac&#233;, du mou de veau sur la route et un confort... je vous dis que &#231;a.


----------



## nicogala (2 Mai 2007)

En plus il semble que le guidon ait un angle assez ferm&#233;... et vu la position... bouaif...

Je pr&#233;f&#232;re encore largement l'Aermachi !

(au passage, HD a fait relativement bcp de petites cylindr&#233;es dans le temps  )

Sinon, l'autre soir en faisant ma moisson de moucherons, je crois bien m'&#234;tre fait ma premi&#232;re chauve-souris...   , une vision fugitive (&#224; 110 au cr&#233;puscule) et un VLAN!! dans le casque ! &#199;a fait tout chose sur le moment... et &#231;a fait chier d'avoir tu&#233; un chiropt&#232;re  (autant l'autre fois je me suis &#233;clat&#233; un pigeon avec un Master &#231;a m'a plus amus&#233; qu'autre chose (j'aime pas les pigeons!  ) autant l&#224;...)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> Houlala !
> Je kiffe celle l&#224; !!!
> La Morton Concept.
> Et vous?



La m&#234;me en jolie &#231;a donne quoi? 
Olivier m'enl&#232;ve les mots de la bouche, un tranchoir &#224; jambon! 


Rien &#224; voir, petite question consommateur.
Est ce que vous avez test&#233; les casques AGV? Z'en pensez quoi?
Pour ce qui est du confort, &#231;a d&#233;pend de la t&#234;te. Mais en terme d'insonorisation et d'aerodynamisme &#231;a donne quoi? 
Plus particuli&#232;rement celui l&#224;.

Merci!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> La même en jolie ça donne quoi?
> Olivier m'enlève les mots de la bouche, un tranchoir à jambon!
> 
> 
> ...



AGV, c'est plutot haut de gamme genre ARAI, Shoei. Donc silencieux et confortable... à condition d'avoir la tête qui va bien dedans. 

Et puis c'est la marque portée ar Rossi the dotor. Alors hein, c'est pas beau ça?


----------



## Bassman (2 Mai 2007)

Suis pas tout a fait d'accord.

AGV c'est soit de l'ultra qualit&#233; fa&#231;on Arai, soit du discount baveux, qu'on dirait les casques int&#233;graux vendu a carrefour que soit disant ils sont homologu&#233;s.

Ceux de la partie haute de la gamme sont pas mal du tout, mais pour une t&#234;te sp&#233;cifique. M&#234;me &#224; ma taille, j'y arrive pas, je suis revenu &#224; mes bien aim&#233; Shark qui me conviennent bien mieux (faudra que je teste les Arai un de ces 4 quand m&#234;me).


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2007)

Merci bien! 

J'ai un shark actuellement, un S800 (Tu as lequel Bassou?). Globalement content, mais trop bruyant et très mal au front après quelques bornes.
Pour ça que je compte changer.

D'après le vendeur Dafy, le AGV Stealth est juste en dessous du GP-Pro (haut de gamme AGV). Fibre de verre (très léger), aéré de partout, mousses lavables, boucle doubleD, ...
Je l'ai essayé dans la boutique, ça paraissait plutôt bon, mais c'est comme tout, tant qu'on a pas roulé et que les mousses se sont pas tassées, on peut pas en dire grand chose.
320 euros le machin, je veux pas me gourrer.  

En ce qui concerne Shoei, j'ai pas la tête pour malheureusement. Je trouve même le X-Spririt super désagréable (600 euros le casque quand même!)
Arai ca rentre nickel, pas trouvé plus confortable (même shubert!) mais vendre un rein pour un casque, bouof.  
D'occaz, on oublie tout de suite.

J'essaierai de regarder de plus près le Stealth voir ce que ça vaut sur la durée.


----------



## NED (3 Mai 2007)

Bon alors peut-&#234;tre que les puristes pr&#233;f&#232;reront celle-ci que j'adore aussi :





En plus elle est &#233;cologique.
Dessin&#233;e par Robrady, bureau de Design am&#233;ricain, la rMoto est un prototype de moto de cat&#233;gorie Superbike &#224; propulsion &#233;lectrique.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2007)

Bouaip; Je reconnais que tu as du gout coté esthétique. Mais du coté dynamique, ce truc sera au mieux en dernière ligne et au pire jamais qualifié. Bel exercice de style mais pas réaliste en l'état.

Dis nous NED, pourquoi tu nous en dessines pas une ou 2 pour le geste (le beau)?


----------



## Bassman (3 Mai 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Merci bien!
> 
> J'ai un shark actuellement, un S800 (Tu as lequel Bassou?). Globalement content, mais trop bruyant et très mal au front après quelques bornes.
> Pour ça que je compte changer.



J'ai un RSR2, en fibre de carbone / aramide. Avant j'avais un RSV, qui était beaucoup plus bruyant, celui là est léger et convenablement peu bruyant (mais il y a mieux surtout grâce au système de fixation de la visière).



> D'après le vendeur Dafy, le AGV Stealth est juste en dessous du GP-Pro (haut de gamme AGV). Fibre de verre (très léger), aéré de partout, mousses lavables, boucle doubleD, ...
> Je l'ai essayé dans la boutique, ça paraissait plutôt bon, mais c'est comme tout, tant qu'on a pas roulé et que les mousses se sont pas tassées, on peut pas en dire grand chose.
> 320 euros le machin, je veux pas me gourrer.



Mon casque est a 550 euros, et après l'accident que j'ai eu, je n'hésite plus une seconde a mettre ce prix, c'est ce qui m'a sauvé la vie.



> En ce qui concerne Shoei, j'ai pas la tête pour malheureusement. Je trouve même le X-Spririt super désagréable (600 euros le casque quand même!)
> Arai ca rentre nickel, pas trouvé plus confortable (même shubert!) mais vendre un rein pour un casque, bouof.
> D'occaz, on oublie tout de suite.
> 
> J'essaierai de regarder de plus près le Stealth voir ce que ça vaut sur la durée.



Mon père est sur Shoei, un XR-1000, il en est très très content. Malheureusement, la forme ne me convient pas (le design non plus)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2007)

Finallement, j'ai commandé le AGV. Ils avaient pas le coloris qui me plaisait en magasin.



Je vous donnerai mes impressions.



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4254401 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un RSR2, en fibre de carbone / aramide. Avant j'avais un RSV, qui était beaucoup plus bruyant, celui là est léger et convenablement peu bruyant (mais il y a mieux surtout grâce au système de fixation de la visière).



Mouai, mais je connais pas meilleur système que celui là question rapidité de changement de visière.  C'est vraiment le gros plus Shark avec le look.



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4254401 a dit:
			
		

> Mon casque est a 550 euros, et après l'accident que j'ai eu, je n'hésite plus une seconde a mettre ce prix, c'est ce qui m'a sauvé la vie.



Biensur! J'ai 900 euros de cuir sur moi. 
Le Arai, on vera plus tard. Mais c'est forcé. Un jour j'y passerai. Je viens de le réessayer, je suis trop bien. Mais 600 euros le machin...  



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4254401 a dit:
			
		

> Mon père est sur Shoei, un XR-1000, il en est très très content. Malheureusement, la forme ne me convient pas (le design non plus)



Idem. J'accroche pas. Ca n'empèche qu'un pote en est très content.
C'est con qu'ils fassent pas plusieurs formes de claottes. Dès que tu cherches un minimum de protection et de maintien, tu t'apperçois qu'il y a des têtes à Shoei, des têtes à Shark, des têtes à Nolan, ...


----------



## Bassman (3 Mai 2007)

Je viens d'arriver à la maison... Un retour à moto comme j'ai jamais vécu. 


Sur l'embranchement de l'A10 pour aller sur l'A6 direction Lyon, comme d'hab ça bouchonne. Les keufs ils aiment bien se mettre la bas au bout, ca fait du chif'.

Donc je remonte gentiment la file de bagnole, jusqu'à un moment ou un camionneur me fait signe de ralentir et de me ranger. Je freine, le motard derrière moi (avec un FZ-1 flambant neuf :love: ) fait de même tranquillou. Et là on entend "blonk".


Tout de suite, merde un motard au tapis. On s'arrête, lui relève la moto. Enfin moto, que de nom, moi j'appelle ça plutôt une poubelle. On la fout sur le bord, entre temps les keufs voient ça, se rapprochent a pince.

Le mec au FZ-1 me regarde, l'air de dire "p'tain il est arrivé comme un branque cuilà, presque bien fait pour sa gueule, surtout qu'il nous a pas foutu au tas".

Les keufs arrivent donc, demandent au mec si ca va, s'il veut que les pompiers viennent. Puis un des gaillards commence a regarder la bécane avec moi :

"Pneus" lisses, au delà ça s'appelle rouler sur la jante
Freins avant... Plaquette ras la gueule

Et là, le flic me r'garde et il me dit : " Bon je suppose que vous remontiez tous la file, que t'as été prévenu qu'on était là, t'as levé la poignée pour te ranger, qu'il arrivait comme un pécord et avec sa machine de course il s'est boité la gueule, heureusement, tout seul."

Forcément, j'lui répond ce que j'ai vu, le motard au FZ-1 vient confirmer, pensant que le keuf voulait des précisions.

Le keuf part voir le gognol, le toise, et revient nous voir :

"Je fais quoi ? Je le laisse partir avec sa poubelle et son costume de clown, ou je lui fait comprendre que la moto c'est sérieux ?"

Et il reprend  : "Nan, c'est trop sérieux, pis il accumule, moto de pigniouf, jogging, il aurait eu des tongs que ça m'aurait pas surpris. Allez y, on s'en occupe, et faites gaffe à vous, l'autre brigade est sur Savigny, ils surveillent les remontées de files".


Merci m'sieur l'agent :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4254736 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'arriver à la maison... Un retour à moto comme j'ai jamais vécu.
> 
> 
> Sur l'embranchement de l'A10 pour aller sur l'A6 direction Lyon, comme d'hab ça bouchonne. Les keufs ils aiment bien se mettre la bas au bout, ca fait du chif'.
> ...



mr Bassman j'aodre votre signature. Brel n'aurait pas fait mieux  

T'as eu du bol maii ça m'étonne qu'à moitié. Gendarme? en IDF, il y a beaucoup de motards dans le civil.


----------



## Bassman (3 Mai 2007)

Non CRS autoroute du sud.

Merci  :rose:


----------



## Pooley (3 Mai 2007)

ah quand m&#234;me l'en arrive de ces trucs...et la poubelle c'&#233;tait quoi comme mod&#233;le?


----------



## Romuald (3 Mai 2007)

Dans quel sens les CRS anti-remonte-file ?
Je fais le trajet 2 fois par jour, et je ne me suis (heureusement :croise-les-doigts: ) jamais fait prendre pour remontée de file. Paris-province le matin, et inversement.

Et c'est vrai qu'ils sont toujours au même endroit (pardon  aux non-franciliens): bretelle d'accès de Ris-orangis, haut de la cote avant Chilly mazarin, patte d'oie A6a A6b après la ligne droite d'Orly. Faut pas qu'ils changent, ça permet d'anticiper  

Sinon, avez vous remarqué ? un motard qui fait le kakou, et 'les motards sont vraiments inconscients'. Un automobiliste fait pareil, et 'il conduit comme un pied, celui-la'.  

Pour finir, Bassou, tu as retranscrit le vrai langage de la maréchaussée, ou c'est ta traduction perso ?


----------



## Bassman (4 Mai 2007)

Pooley : comme &#231;a j'aurais dit un CB, mais m&#234;me pas sur.


Romu : Ouais c'est exactement de l&#224; que je parle 
Un coll&#232;gue qui passe l&#224; aussi a &#233;t&#233; prun&#233; un soir parce qu'il remontait la file juste avant l'insertion sur l'A6.

Effectivement, faut pas qu'ils changent 

Et pour le langage, le keuf m'a tenu ce discourt 

PS : T'as quoi comme b&#233;cane ? P'tet qu'on se voit l'soir  Moi je suis dans le sens Evry - Saclay le matin.


----------



## Romuald (4 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4255197 a dit:
			
		

> PS : T'as quoi comme bécane ? P'tet qu'on se voit l'soir  Moi je suis dans le sens Evry - Saclay le matin.



Fresnes-Evry le matin vers 9h, et retour entre 16h et 23h (les horaires variables de l'informatique  ), le tout sur un magnifique Honda FX650 de 7 ans et 85000 km bleu tout cabossé suite aux joies des freinages sur gras-mouillé.

Un vrai os cette bécane, mais parfaite pour le boulot-dodo : à part un amortisseur arrière à 10000 km, pas un pépin depuis. Par contre c'est une vraie planche à pain, je regrette le confort pullman de mon 660 XTZ.

Au fait, il y a deux ans, j'ai un collègue qui s'est fait poirer au même endroit (raccord A10 A6) pour la même raison. Il s'en est tiré, car deux bleus en BM venaient de faire la même chose juste avant, et sans se démonter, il a entamé un discours sur le thème 'deux poids-deux mesures, etc.' :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (4 Mai 2007)

H&#233;h&#233; 

On doit se croiser de temps en temps le soir alors  Parce que le matin, moi je suis pass&#233; depuis un moment


----------



## Lila (4 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4254736 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'arriver à la maison... Un retour à moto comme j'ai jamais vécu.
> 
> Et là, le flic me r'garde et il me dit : " Bon je suppose que vous remontiez tous la file, que t'as été prévenu qu'on était là, t'as levé la poignée pour te ranger, qu'il arrivait comme un pécord et avec sa machine de course il s'est boité la gueule, heureusement, tout seul."
> 
> ...



..... une pure merveille.....on dirait du Audiard avec Blier dans le rôle du keuf !......:love:


----------



## Amok (21 Mai 2007)

Mort de Jack Findlay, le "guerrier" des circuits.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Mort de Jack Findlay, le "guerrier" des circuits.



L'éternel privé, un des derniers acteurs d'un monde disparu. Où que tu ailles maintenant, Jack, j'espère que tu y trouvera tout ce qui t'a manqué ici bas ! Si tu croises Mike the Bike et Barry Sheene, salue les pour nous


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2007)

oui,  sacr&#233; bonhomme. 

"Il est l&#8217;un des premiers &#224; avoir remport&#233; une victoire sur une machine deux temps, le premier &#224; gagner sur des pneus Michelin enfin il est aussi le premier &#224; remporter une victoire sur une Suzuki 500 cm3." Source motomag : http://www.motomag.com/spip/+Mort-de-Jack-Findlay-01329+.html

Un pure player, des bonnes places. J'ai lu &#231;a ce matin... Il y en a encore qui cultivent ce cot&#233; gentleman driver (m&#234;me &#224; fond de 5), ils se retrouvent sur l'Ile de Man et se tirent des bourres d'enfer . Tout &#231;a pour gagner en gros une soupi&#232;re ou un truc du m&#234;me tonneau.

Il &#233;tait l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re aux Troph&#233;es Longjumeau "motos L&#233;gende" &#224; Magny Cours et il avait tourn&#233; avec d'anciens pilotes comme Agostini, B. Fau...


----------



## Pooley (30 Mai 2007)

je sais que vous etes en deuil et qu ele temps est pas ideal pour la moto mais bon...
z'etes o&#249; les motards &#231;a fait longtemps qu'on a plus de news de vous!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> je sais que vous etes en deuil et qu ele temps est pas ideal pour la moto mais bon...
> z'etes où les motards ça fait longtemps qu'on a plus de news de vous!




ben là, j'ai un rdv dans paris, je vais donc sortir miss ZRX même s'ils prévoient de la flotte cet aprèm.

Quel temps pourri, tidjiou!


----------



## Bassman (31 Mai 2007)

Moi comme tous les jours ma moto sort faire ses 55 km par jour.


----------



## Romuald (31 Mai 2007)

Idem, mais 45 km seulement

 Bassou


----------



## quetzalk (31 Mai 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ben là, j'ai un rdv dans paris, je vais donc sortir miss ZRX même s'ils prévoient de la flotte cet aprèm.
> 
> Quel temps pourri, tidjiou!



 et comme un couillon je me suis dit 'bah j'attends ce soir pour aller la fiche au garage...  :mouais: 
bon où j'ai mis mon kway...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2007)

là, il fait beau, des potes m'invitent à une balade cet AM, la moto est au top et madame voudrait bien... 

Sauf que ces E******és me laissent avec un appel d'offres à finir pour demain soir et bien entendu ils m'ont refilé le contenu au dernier moment. Pensez donc un appel d'offre à 1M c'est pô grôve!!! :rose:  


Boudiou, vivement le réorg que je me barre de cet enfer. Bordel.
Ayez une pensée pour moi dans vos ballades.  


chut: m'en fous, je vais faire un tour cet am.


----------



## guytantakul (2 Juin 2007)

Salut à tous !
Ca fait maittenant près de 15 ans que je suis un "caisseux", mais je compte m'y remettre.

Ma vieille SRX6 est toujours dans mon garage, mais je lorgnerais bien sur une machine plus légère et surtout plus "passe partout".

Mais quel ne fut pas mon désarroi lors de ma visite sur les sites des proncipaux constructeurs... N'y a t'il pas une machine 2 temps de cylindrée 250 cc avec laquelle s'amuser dans les chemins pour pas trop cher ?

Sinon, je remettrai en état mon vieux et fidèle poumon, si je lui trouve des joints spi de fourche et quelques bricoles...


----------



## woulf (2 Juin 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> Ca fait maittenant près de 15 ans que je suis un "caisseux", mais je compte m'y remettre.
> 
> Ma vieille SRX6 est toujours dans mon garage, mais je lorgnerais bien sur une machine plus légère et surtout plus "passe partout".
> ...



Malheureux ! Le seul deux temps qui doit rester - et encore - ça doit être l'aprilia RS 250 ou quelquechose dans ce goût là.

Bref, avec la course à l'armement qui fait que 600 est aujourd'hui une "petite" cylindrée, tu ne risques pas de trouver plus léger et maniable que ton vieux poumon, qui doit encore avoir de beaux restes et qui était et reste une machine décalée comme Yamaha a su en faire (pensons également à la TRX850, ou plus près de nous aux premières TDM et TDR 125 ou pire 250...)

Tu nous posteras des photos, notamment du logo vintage sur le réservoir, j'adorais !
Espérant qu'elle soit bleue et pas rouge, hein !


----------



## guytantakul (2 Juin 2007)

Pas de chance, ni logo, ni couleur


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Pas de chance, ni logo, ni couleur




ahum. 

L'a pas tourné depuis quand? mais j'aime bien (à part la couleur). Pitite balade les uns-les autres? un de ces quatres?


----------



## twk (2 Juin 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Pas de chance, ni logo, ni couleur



Sobre, c'est mieux 


Très chouette !


----------



## guytantakul (2 Juin 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ahum.
> 
> L'a pas tourn&#233; depuis quand?



Ben, j'ai achet&#233; une caisse avant la naissance de ma fille... Donc, une bonne-bonne dizaine d'ann&#233;es...

La couleur est plus "paille" que sur le clich&#233;.


----------



## quetzalk (2 Juin 2007)

belle b&#233;cane j'aime bien  
avec en plus un moteur rigolo... effectivement tu auras du mal &#224; trouver un &#233;quivalent dans la production actuelle (se reporter &#224; la photo pour plus d'informations).


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2007)

J'ai pensé à vous cet après midi ! 





​


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2007)

je ne citerai pas les photos, mais acceptes mes sincères remerciements.

Chapeau, tu ferais d'un plat de nouilles un chef d'oeuvre.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## twk (4 Juin 2007)

Superbe Amok, un vrai régal pour les yeux


----------



## Amok (4 Juin 2007)

Merci 

Une petite dédicace : 





​


----------



## Amok (4 Juin 2007)

Et c'est une impression, ou le noir mat est à la mode ?











Note perso : je craque toujours autant pour les "triumph" ​ 
​


----------



## Bassman (4 Juin 2007)

Ui, ca reviens bcp sur les casques et motos les mats (pas seulement noir).


----------



## Amok (4 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4288180 a dit:
			
		

> Ui, ca reviens bcp sur les casques et motos les mats (pas seulement noir).



Sur une Harley VRSC, ca a carr&#233;ment de la gueule !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Note perso : je craque toujours autant pour les "triumph"



Ben alors, tiens, voilà le tout dernier modèle de la marque ! :rateau:


----------



## Amok (4 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben alors, tiens, voilà le tout dernier modèle de la marque ! :rateau:
> 
> ​




Monsieur Soixantedisept est prié de venir déplacer sa moto : elle gêne ! 






PS : Tu t'es fait piquer les sacoches ?! ​


----------



## twk (4 Juin 2007)

Alala le noir mat, qu'est ce que c'est beau ! 

T'a tout ça dans ton garage Amok ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2007)

twk a dit:


> Alala le noir mat, qu'est ce que c'est beau !
> 
> T'a tout &#231;a dans ton garage Amok ?



Nan, lui, il a que celle ci ! 


​


> TOF



*Mode Alem : On ne cite pas les photos ! Hop, Averto !   *


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juin 2007)

Oui, le noir mat... J'ai eu un 750 Z kawa (avec un simple arbre &#224; came en t&#234;te et 8 soupapes) peint &#224; la bombe "rat's like" dans ma jeunesse 
C'&#233;tait tout sauf classe... 

Sinon, je me tate... Remonter ma vieillerie ou acheter ce petit bmx &#224; moteur pour aller au taf (mon nouveau, j'ai d&#233;missionn&#233; ce matin du vieux... pff.. 17 piges...) sans passer par les cases feu rouge...

http://faimg1.forum-auto.com/mesimages/214593/05_yamaha-tricker-08.jpg

Ils en font m&#234;me ue version pour ceux qui n'ont pas de fesses (ni de passager, bien sur) 

http://www.moto-station.com/ttesimages/motodivers/nouveautes2005/Yamaha_Tricker-Pro_stpz.jpg


----------



## woulf (4 Juin 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Oui, le noir mat... J'ai eu un 750 Z kawa (avec un simple arbre à came en tête et 8 soupapes) peint à la bombe "rat's like" dans ma jeunesse
> C'était tout sauf classe...
> 
> Sinon, je me tate... Remonter ma vieillerie ou acheter ce petit bmx à moteur pour aller au taf (mon nouveau, j'ai démissionné ce matin du vieux... pff.. 17 piges...) sans passer par les cases feu rouge...
> ...



19 cv... T'as pas peur de t'envoler 
Essaies le bouzin, mais vu tes antécédents... tu risques de vite t'emmerder au guidon de ce truc (qui doit être méga ultra hyper pratique en ville, ça, c'est sûr)


----------



## Lila (5 Juin 2007)

....moi j'ai retrouvé la première GPZ.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juin 2007)

Avec les Screaming pigs ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

ne serait ce pas un Pascalus soixantedixseptus de la première époque?

C'est un fake, cette lignée roule en hondaus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ne serait ce pas un Pascalus soixantedixseptus de la premi&#232;re &#233;poque?
> 
> C'est un fake, cette lign&#233;e roule en hondaus.



Ainsi que je l'expliquais nagu&#232;re sur ce forum, le vieux motard que j'aimais &#224; choisi Ed comme avatar, parce que c'est le perso qui lui paraissait coller le mieux &#224; ce qu'il &#233;tait lorsque deux roues suffisaient &#224; ses d&#233;placements. Par contre, point de vue "machine", celle de Jeannot la Case (version Bar2) est celle qui est la plus proche de son &#233;quipement de l'&#233;poque. Donc, je persiste et signe : c'&#233;tait bien Kawa, mais en "trois cylindres deux temps &#224; faible taux d'usure du pneu avant" 




A noter que mon pi&#232;ge &#233;tait bien, lui, "vert Kawa", et non pas son proche cousin "vert Godier-Genou", beaucoup plus clair


----------



## Bassman (6 Juin 2007)

Dis donc les filles, vous allez p'tet pouvoir me renseigner et m'aider.

Je cherche un intercom pour que ma femme s'ennui moins derri&#232;re moi en moto 

Seulement c'est pas tr&#232;s tr&#232;s riche sur le net a ce niveau, ni tr&#232;s clair.

Selon vous, une paire de ce bidule http://www.cardowireless.co.uk/scala_rider_teamset/
Ca suffit ou faut des trucs en plus ? Parce qu'il y en a sur ebay pas tr&#232;s tr&#232;s cher.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ainsi que je l'expliquais nagu&#232;re sur ce forum, le vieux motard que j'aimais &#224; choisi Ed comme avatar, parce que c'est le perso qui lui paraissait coller le mieux &#224; ce qu'il &#233;tait lorsque deux roues suffisaient &#224; ses d&#233;placements. Par contre, point de vue "machine", celle de Jeannot la Case (version Bar2) est celle qui est la plus proche de son &#233;quipement de l'&#233;poque. Donc, je persiste et signe : c'&#233;tait bien Kawa, mais en "trois cylindres deux temps &#224;* faible taux d'usure du pneu avant" *
> 
> ​
> A noter que mon pi&#232;ge &#233;tait bien, lui, "vert Kawa", et non pas son proche cousin "vert Godier-Genou", beaucoup plus clair




Je plussoie pour la couleur et l'usure du pneu. Vu le faible kilom&#233;trage, tu aurais du dire  DES PNEUS.


Mouarf!

Mais bon, k&#233;kun qui a roul&#233; en Kawa ne peut &#234;tre fondamentalement mauvais... Pas comme certains qui roulent en tondeuse ou sur des clavecins. Non, je ne donnerai pas de noms.

V de la main gauche &#224; tous


----------



## Amok (6 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4290604 a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche un intercom pour que ma femme s'ennui moins derrière moi en moto



Es-tu _*SUR*_ que ce soit une bonne idée ?! Pour ta tranquillité, je veux dire !


----------



## Bassman (6 Juin 2007)

Je pourrais toujours baisser le son au mini


----------



## Romuald (6 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4290604 a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche un intercom pour que ma femme s'ennui moins derrière moi en moto



Il y a eu un test conso sur le sujet dans MotoMag recemment. La je suis au taf :mouais:, mais dès ce soir je me plonge dans ma collec et te tiens au courant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Je plussoie pour la couleur et l'usure du pneu. *Vu le faible kilom&#233;trage*, tu aurais du dire  DES PNEUS.



C'&#233;tait un mod&#232;le "74". Achet&#233;e en mars 1975, elle avait 6000 Km au compteur, on me l'a vol&#233;e devant le cin&#233;ma Artel de Cr&#233;teil Soleil en septembre 1981, le compteur indiquait 91000 et quelques Km 

Bon, c'est vrai, &#224; &#231;a, il faut retirer les cinq ou six Km qu'elle a du faire sur le Ban Souriau de Froggy Moto dans la p&#233;riode o&#249; j'ai apport&#233; quelques "perfectionnements" au moteur 

EDIT : Quoi que, non, &#224; la r&#233;flexion, seule la roue arri&#232;re tournait, donc le compteur ne les a pas enregistr&#233;s


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Es-tu _*SUR*_ que ce soit une bonne id&#233;e ?! Pour ta tranquillit&#233;, je veux dire !



On avait d&#233;j&#224; &#233;voqu&#233; la question du langage des gestes lorsqu'un danger imminent &#233;tait en vue. Il semble &#233;vident que ce n'est pas toujours tr&#232;s confortable pour le conducteur kakouesquement parlant.  La passag&#232;re peut-&#234;tre tent&#233;e de se faire comprendre d'une fa&#231;on que je qualifierai de peu courtoise mais terriblement efficace, en prenant, si je puis dire, brutalement les choses en main. :casse: :affraid:


----------



## woulf (6 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4290604 a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc les filles, vous allez p'tet pouvoir me renseigner et m'aider.
> 
> Je cherche un intercom pour que ma femme s'ennui moins derrière moi en moto
> 
> ...



Il y a maintenant 4 ans environ, j'avais acheté un système nommé tuyaucom... Comme son nom l'indique, ça fonctionne avec des tuyaux, un peu genre effet pot de yaourt... mais le plus fort, c'est que ça marchait TRES bien. En plus c'était le moins cher (heureusement, vu la technologie employée  )


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juin 2007)

Tiens j'avais trouv&#233; &#231;a &#224; acheter dans le rh&#244;ne (1300 euros)
Un coup de TGV et retour avec la machine.
Mais il y a un gars qui vient de moselle qui a pris une option avant moi...
Enfin, je saurai dimanche si je peux commencer un &#233;levage de srx ou pas


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juin 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Il y a maintenant 4 ans environ, j'avais acheté un système nommé tuyaucom... Comme son nom l'indique, ça fonctionne avec des tuyaux, un peu genre effet pot de yaourt... mais le plus fort, c'est que ça marchait TRES bien. En plus c'était le moins cher (heureusement, vu la technologie employée  )



Je pense aussi que tout dépend de la sonorité du(des) casque(s) et de la machine.
Faut tester...


----------



## woulf (6 Juin 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Je pense aussi que tout dépend de la sonorité du(des) casque(s) et de la machine.
> Faut tester...



Ma femme avait un Shoei XR800 de mémoire, et moi un schubert modulable, relativement bien insonorisé ceci dit. Bon ok, j'avoue que rouler en BMW RT avec la bulle en position haute, ça permettait de fumer sa clope à 160 en jet sur l'autoroute... Ca devait aider également à l'insonorisation


----------



## Bassman (6 Juin 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Il y a maintenant 4 ans environ, j'avais acheté un système nommé tuyaucom... Comme son nom l'indique, ça fonctionne avec des tuyaux, un peu genre effet pot de yaourt... mais le plus fort, c'est que ça marchait TRES bien. En plus c'était le moins cher (heureusement, vu la technologie employée  )



Ui le tuyaucom, je connais c'est ce qu'a mon père, j'avoue ne pas en être très très fan.

Dans l'aboslu, j'aimerais trouver un bidule qui ne nous relis pas l'un à l'autre avec ma femme :

Talkie walkie avec kit moto, ou machin sans fil total.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4290893 a dit:
			
		

> Ui le tuyaucom, je connais c'est ce qu'a mon père, j'avoue ne pas en être très très fan.
> 
> Dans l'aboslu, j'aimerais trouver un bidule qui ne nous relis pas l'un à l'autre avec ma femme :
> 
> Talkie walkie avec kit moto, ou machin sans fil total.



voir aussi les talkies, certains intègrent une fonction remplacant le push to talk (système alternat).

J'ai un tuyaucom et la chance d'avoir une passagère peu bavarde... sauf quand elle décide de me aire la visite commentée d'un endroit ou quand elle prend peur et qu'elle me sert la tille en me faisant sursauter! 

Dois je investir dans un intégral molletoné (pour elle) vec baillon intégré? je me tate.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> ...Note perso : je craque toujours autant pour les "triumph"
> ...



Pas mieux...

Voilà, mon choix est fait... printemps 2008 si tout va bien...  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juin 2007)

C'est cal&#233; comment le twin de cette bonneville ? 0&#176; ? 180&#176; ? ou plus bizarre genre 270&#176; ?

Edit : OK, 0&#176; (ou 360 comme ils disent), comme au bon vieux temps


----------



## Bassman (6 Juin 2007)

ui c'est un 360&#176; guytan


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juin 2007)

Si je ne chope pas le srx lyonnais, je vais peut-&#234;tre lorgner du c&#244;t&#233; des bicylindres cal&#233;s autrement qu'&#224; 180&#176; (le yam trx 850 a une bonne r&#233;putation et il ne doit pas co&#251;ter bien cher aujourd'hui... cal&#233; &#224; 270&#176;, &#231;a doit &#234;tre fun. Mais je ne fais que subodorrer, j'en ai encore jamais essay&#233 

Ou un autre gromono de route, mais c'est la peau des yeuks les bimota et consorts...


----------



## woulf (6 Juin 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Si je ne chope pas le srx lyonnais, je vais peut-être lorgner du côté des bicylindres calés autrement qu'à 180° (le yam trx 850 a une bonne réputation et il ne doit pas coûter bien cher aujourd'hui... calé à 270°, ça doit être fun. Mais je ne fais que subodorrer, j'en ai encore jamais essayé)
> 
> Ou un autre gromono de route, mais c'est la peau des yeuks les bimota et consorts...



Duraille à trouver le trx, si mes souvenirs sont bons.
Ceci dit, j'avais trouvé un site de passionnés de TRX avec fofo et petites annonces, tu devrais aller demander à notre ami guougueule


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juin 2007)

Oui, j'y suis d&#233;j&#224; accro - en plus y'a le son... hmmm...  
Mais bon, on verra bien. 
J'ai un petit budget pour une nouvelle machine. Je sens que je vais devoir remonter mon srx p&#233;p&#232;re et dire &#224; ma fille que bon, son envie de faire de la moto avec papa, elle se la met sur l'oreille et pis voil&#224; 

Edit : je largue l&#226;chement la responsabilit&#233; de mes envies sur ma prog&#233;niture, c'est mal ? 
Bah, au pire, on louera un gsxr pour la journ&#233;e


----------



## I-bouk (6 Juin 2007)

Yop, yop, je me permet de poster ici juste histoire d'avoir ce fils dans mon tableau de bord  

Et ouaip, vais un peu être des votres, enfin pas vraiment, je ne sais pas si vous appeler ça une moto :mouais:  

Bref bref, et même si je vois que Woulf déjà bien trop souvent sur d'autre fofo, voilou j'ai mon fils de discussion enregistré


----------



## woulf (6 Juin 2007)

I-bouk a dit:


> Yop, yop, je me permet de poster ici juste histoire d'avoir ce fils dans mon tableau de bord
> 
> Et ouaip, vais un peu être des votres, enfin pas vraiment, je ne sais pas si vous appeler ça une moto :mouais:
> 
> Bref bref, et même si je vois que Woulf déjà bien trop souvent sur d'autre fofo, voilou j'ai mon fils de discussion enregistré



Go pex noobax 

Et pi, passes ton permis d'abord, hein


----------



## Romuald (6 Juin 2007)

or donc, les essais des intercoms, c'est dans le motomag d'Avril

Premier : tuyaucom d'Astumania, 60 roros, mais tu n'aimes pas...  

Pour les sans-fil

Premier : Supertooth Moto d'ECE, 340 roros, très bon, autonomie de 6 h, contact fabricant = 04 68 20 87 30

Deuxième :Talkblue de Nextel, 450 roros, excellent mais cher, contact fabricant = 04 93 09 46 59 

Troisième Scala rider Intercom de Tecno globe, 270 roros, pas facile à monter sur un intégral. contact fabricant = 04 67 88 78 86 
(les remarques ne sont pas de moi)

Désolé, mais ils ne mettent pas de lien internet dans le dossier.

Voici voilu.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> or donc, les essais des intercoms, c'est dans le motomag d'Avril
> 
> Premier : tuyaucom d'Astumania, 60 roros, mais tu n'aimes pas...
> 
> ...



Il y a aussi le motorola. les boutiques sfd doivent le faire (SFR).

I-Bouk. Disons que c'est un début. Méfies toi juste de la position qu'est pas franchement top. Amuses toi bien.


----------



## Bassman (7 Juin 2007)

Merci Romu, un peu d&#233;primant la pauvret&#233; des produit dis donc  et leur prix aussi


----------



## woulf (7 Juin 2007)

Voilà ce qu'il faut dire: écoutes ma chérie, entre toi et moi, y a pas besoin de mots, on se comprend sans se parler, donc pas besoin de ces artifices pseudo technologiques.

Ou alors option plus crue: depuis quand ça cause un sac de sable ?

Voilà, on a réglé ton problème pour pas un rond


----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4291721 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Romu, un peu déprimant la pauvreté des produit dis donc  et leur prix aussi



A qui le dis tu ! Surtout que quand on connait le prix de l'éléctronique, ils doivent se faire une marge himalayesque


----------



## Amok (7 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4290893 a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'aboslu, j'aimerais trouver un bidule qui ne nous relis pas l'un à l'autre avec ma femme



Ca existe et c'est gratos : le célibat (avant), le divorce (après).


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ca existe et c'est gratos : le c&#233;libat (avant), le divorce (apr&#232;s).



Pour "apr&#232;s", il y a moins on&#233;reux : le veuvage, parce que le divorce, comme gratos, on fait mieux !


----------



## I-bouk (7 Juin 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> I-Bouk. Disons que c'est un début. Méfies toi juste de la position qu'est pas franchement top. Amuses toi bien.



M'ouaip, mais c'est la seul avec la intruder que j'ai trouver en 125 belle


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour "après", il y a moins onéreux : le veuvage, parce que le divorce, comme gratos, on fait mieux !



je confirme 


je préfère sincèrement 4 mariages et 4 enterrements.


----------



## guytantakul (7 Juin 2007)

Moi, je suis grosmonogame ces temps-ci...

Tiens CRS=SS (SuperSingle)
http://www.crs-motorcycles.com/indexFRfull.htm

Je craque ou pas... Gniiiii....


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Moi, je suis grosmonogame ces temps-ci...
> 
> Tiens CRS=SS (SuperSingle)
> http://www.crs-motorcycles.com/indexFRfull.htm
> ...



C'est bien prudent, un engin comme ça pour une pinc un p'tit jeune qui débute, comme toi ? :mouais:


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Juin 2007)

Bravo, un rêve proche de la réalité ????, merci merci merci, moi qui voulait vous parler un peu du scarabéo 500 ... je me la mets derière l'oreille pour la prochaine fois ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juin 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Bravo, un rêve proche de la réalité ????, merci merci merci, moi qui voulait vous parler un peu du scarabéo 500 ... je me la mets derière l'oreille pour la prochaine fois ...



derriere la nageoire même... oui, caudale....  :rateau:


----------



## PommeQ (7 Juin 2007)

Un petit coucou à vous tous ... pour moi la moto va être mise entre parenthéses ... le ventre de ma chere et tendre ayant tendance à gonfler ... se profile l'achat d'une seconde voiture ... et plus de place et de sousous pour ma petite FZ6S  

...

Avec un peu de chance mon pere va peut etre craquer sur une VFR ... croisons les doigts


----------



## nicogala (7 Juin 2007)

I-bouk a dit:


> M'ouaip, mais c'est la seul avec la intruder que j'ai trouver en 125 belle


Sympa, tu va appr&#233;cier, c'est peinard, avec le moulin 125 t'auras aucun probl&#232;me d'a&#233;rophagie 
L'avantage que tu remarquera en ville c'est au niveau du centre de gravit&#233; : tu passes moins de temps &#224; poser le pied par terre qd tu sens que ce p#&#248;in de feu rouge vas pas tarder &#224; passer au vert...


----------



## I-bouk (7 Juin 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Sympa, tu va apprécier, c'est peinard, avec le moulin 125 t'auras aucun problème d'aérophagie
> L'avantage que tu remarquera en ville c'est au niveau du centre de gravité : tu passes moins de temps à poser le pied par terre qd tu sens que ce p#øin de feu rouge vas pas tarder à passer au vert...



Merci, et t'inquiete a Morteau il y a pas de feu rouge.. juste un orange qui clignote tout le temps  J'aurais juste droit aux joies des chemins de campagne / montagne


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ca existe et c'est gratos : le célibat (avant), le divorce (après).



Amok, je t'aime   


Mais qu'est ce que t'es con


----------



## Lila (8 Juin 2007)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]
Mais qu'est ce que t'es con [/QUOTE]

...là tu le sous-estime !!!   

.....bientôt ma chère et tendre va se lancer dans l'aventure deux-roues....non plus comme SDS..mais en tant que "pilote" d'un superbe scooterSatelis  ..... 
....mon rêve prend peu à peu forme : une virée en Corse avec les kids derrière ....


----------



## guytantakul (8 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est bien prudent, un engin comme &#231;a pour une pinc un p'tit jeune qui d&#233;bute, comme toi ? :mouais:



Bah, m&#234;me une blonde en nuisette "italienne" peut le chevaucher, ce mono...  

http://www.crs-motorcycles.com/imgs/gallery/92.jpg
http://www.crs-motorcycles.com/imgs/gallery/93.jpg


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2007)

Tr&#232;s sympa ces photos  :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Bah, même une blonde en nuisette "italienne" peut le chevaucher, ce mono...
> 
> http://www.crs-motorcycles.com/imgs/gallery/92.jpg
> http://www.crs-motorcycles.com/imgs/gallery/93.jpg



Ouais ... :mouais: Sauf qu'ils ont du boulonner la bécane au stand pour qu'elle se vautre pas


----------



## guytantakul (8 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4293269 a dit:
			
		

> Tr&#232;s sympa ces photos  :rose:



C'est aussi mon avis, mais elle va niquer la bride d'orteil de ses escarpins (et son vernis &#224; ongle par la m&#234;me occasion) lors de premier passage du 2e rapport...
Enfin, je la pr&#233;f&#232;re voir faire le tour du stand en 1re, pis c'est tout  



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouais ... :mouais: Sauf qu'ils ont du boulonner la b&#233;cane au stand pour qu'elle se vautre pas



Comment tu casses le d&#233;lire, man... Pas kewl...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Bah, même une blonde en nuisette "italienne" peut le chevaucher, ce mono...
> 
> http://www.crs-motorcycles.com/imgs/gallery/92.jpg
> http://www.crs-motorcycles.com/imgs/gallery/93.jpg



Pour le prix, ils pourraient livrer la nana avec la moto. :rose: 
Sa nuisette est top!

Le mono, j'accroche pas. Et pour le suivi pièce, etc... Pas top.


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2007)

Ma femme est un monocylindre, j'en suis très content


----------



## guytantakul (8 Juin 2007)

J'ai eu une bicylindre f&#251;t un temps, mais j'ai serr&#233; avec en pleine bourre


----------



## woulf (8 Juin 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Bah, même une blonde en nuisette "italienne" peut le chevaucher, ce mono...
> 
> http://www.crs-motorcycles.com/imgs/gallery/92.jpg
> http://www.crs-motorcycles.com/imgs/gallery/93.jpg




Neeeeed ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Neeeeed ! :love:



Quoi? la nuisette? Penses à faire un autoportrait.


----------



## woulf (8 Juin 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Quoi? la nuisette? Penses à faire un autoportrait.



Je la garde pour un grand événement, genre ta venue en personne


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Je la garde pour un grand événement, genre ta venue en personne



hum, je vois que tu aimes les films de gladiateur

Doc?.....


----------



## nicogala (8 Juin 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Pas mieux...
> 
> Voil&#224;, mon choix est fait... printemps 2008 si tout va bien...  :love:


Ah... tu sais que la vente de ces mod&#232;les tes qu'ils sont aujourd'hui s'arr&#234;tera au 31/12/2007 pour cause de carburateur ? Apr&#232;s (en 2008 donc) soit ils changeront et passeront &#224; l'injection, soit disparaitront 


P'tin, je reviens de faire 2x 30mn de ville, c'est fou le nombre de gens qui n'ont pas de r&#233;tro gauche !!
J'en ai engueul&#233; 2 particuli&#232;rement qui cumulaient pour l'un t&#233;l&#233;phonne et r&#233;tro gauche rabattu et pour l'autre gros utilitaire sans vitres arri&#232;re et avec r&#233;tro gauche &#233;galement rabattu (y voyait strictement rien quoi) 
C'en est d&#233;courageant...


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Juin 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Neeeeed ! :love:



Merci woulf, cela me redonne un peu le moral , hier pv 35 eur. pour stationnement sur trotoir à 2 mètres d'un P 2 roues plein à craquer et à plus de 300 mètres de l'adresse à laquelle je devais me rendre . En voulant faire au mieux, sans gêner, super merci... La prochaine fois je me mets au pied de l'escalier... à ce tarfif là... çà reste cher le défoulement:hein: 
Scub


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Merci woulf, cela me redonne un peu le moral , hier pv 35 eur. pour stationnement sur trotoir à 2 mètres d'un P 2 roues plein à craquer et à plus de 300 mètres de l'adresse à laquelle je devais me rendre . En voulant faire au mieux, sans gêner, super merci... La prochaine fois je me mets au pied de l'escalier... à ce tarfif là... çà reste cher le défoulement:hein:
> Scub




le pire est qu'ils les enlêvent dans certains quartiers !   raison invoquée: risque d'attentat terroriste (top case et coffre)... rigolez pas.

Parceque une bombe dans un coffre de voiture, c'est pas possible?????  


Rahlalalala.


----------



## Romuald (9 Juin 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> le pire est qu'ils les enl&#234;vent dans certains quartiers !



C'est pour &#231;a qu'il faut l'attacher &#224; un point fixe : ils ne cherchent pas &#224; scier le U. Ca n'emp&#232;che pas la prune  mais au moins on retrouve sa mob.

Parce qu'en plus s'ils l'enl&#232;vent, je te raconte pas l'&#233;tat dans lequel tu la retrouves. :hein: Et va prouver que les d&#233;gats sont de leur fait...

Question : Quand est-ce que nos &#233;diles comprendront que le deux roues est une des solutions aux transports urbains, et que la proportion de tar&#233;s &#233;tant la m&#234;me sur deux ou quatre roues, ils pourraient arreter de fustiger les premiers ? C'est bien vrai qu'un bouc &#233;missaire (note &#224; P77 : mon avatar est un b&#233;lier  , pas de remarques  ) permet de passer sur bien des choses.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est pour ça qu'il faut l'attacher à un point fixe : ils ne cherchent pas à scier le U. Ca n'empèche pas la prune  mais au moins on retrouve sa mob.
> 
> Parce qu'en plus s'ils l'enlèvent, je te raconte pas l'état dans lequel tu la retrouves. :hein: Et va prouver que les dégats sont de leur fait...
> 
> Question : Quand est-ce que nos édiles comprendront que le deux roues est une des solutions aux transports urbains, et que la proportion de tarés étant la même sur deux ou quatre roues, ils pourraient arreter de fustiger les premiers ? C'est bien vrai qu'un bouc émissaire (note à P77 : mon avatar est un bélier  , pas de remarques  ) permet de passer sur bien des choses.




tu sais émissaire, c'est un beau métier, faut pas en avoir honte.

oui, je sais, je file... là bas, au bout du ponton, gentillement installé avec mon demi de guiness.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> (note à P77 : mon avatar est un bélier  , pas de remarques  )



Ouais ? Ben c'est pas une raison pour enfoncer des portes ouvertes !


----------



## Romuald (9 Juin 2007)

Ben oui, mais à 51 ans je suis beucoup plus petitou que toi  
J'ai beaucoup à apprendre des vieux :rateau:


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Juin 2007)

On s'égare on s'égare, où sont les machines de rêves chevauchées par des blondes, brunes, rousses ou des mecs bien mortardés ? 
Bon app, 
Scub


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2007)

où ki sont les motardeux?

bon, c'est pas aujourd'hui qu'on va faire une grande virée. Juste aller ranger le box et pitêt faire un chti tour.

B****l de mierda!

Et dire que c'est mo, 1° WE tranquille depuis un moment. 

Dites les banlieusards de l'ouest, on se fait un pot keke part?


----------



## guytantakul (17 Juin 2007)

Tiens, tite question... Je viens de déposer le réservoir de ma vieille meule et il est plein de rouille. J'ai vidangé au robinet, puis à la pompe à main et quand j'ai essayé de desserer les vis du robinet (pour nettoyer le filtre à essence)... Impossible... Les vis cruciformes sont à moitié foirées... 
À cause du restant d'essence, je ne peux pas chauffer au chalumeau et à cause de la forme du réservoir, je peux aussi oublier le tournevis à frapper.
Quelqu'un a une idée là dessus ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Tiens, tite question... Je viens de déposer le réservoir de ma vieille meule et il est plein de rouille. J'ai vidangé au robinet, puis à la pompe à main et quand j'ai essayé de desserer les vis du robinet (pour nettoyer le filtre à essence)... Impossible... Les vis cruciformes sont à moitié foirées...
> À cause du restant d'essence, je ne peux pas chauffer au chalumeau et à cause de la forme du réservoir, je peux aussi oublier le tournevis à frapper.
> Quelqu'un a une idée là dessus ?



je sais qu'il y a des produits pour dégripper une vis. Dans tous les cas, fais gaffe à utiliser une embout pile poil à la forme des vis, le risque est de les foirer et d'être ensuite obligé d'y aller à la sauvage.

Si elles sont suffisamment épaisses, tu peux essayer avec une pince étau mais j'en doute.

Bon courage.


----------



## guytantakul (17 Juin 2007)

Perceuse, taraud et tourne-à-gauche pour refaire tout ça à neuf en plus gros diamètre ?
Ouverture du réservoir à l'air pendant deux semaines pour éliminer tout risque d'explosion et brasure d'un écrou sur la vis récalcitrante ?

Je vais tout de même me renseigner sur le dégrippant magique avant de me résoudre à de telles extrémités


----------



## Bassman (17 Juin 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> où ki sont les motardeux?
> 
> bon, c'est pas aujourd'hui qu'on va faire une grande virée. Juste aller ranger le box et pitêt faire un chti tour.
> 
> ...



Ouais, ca vaudrait l'coup de se programmer un tit rdv un de ces 4 pour une ballade sympa 

En tout cas moi j'serais partant


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4305385 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ca vaudrait l'coup de se programmer un tit rdv un de ces 4 *pour une ballade sympa *
> 
> En tout cas moi j'serais partant



"T'attaquais, toi ? moi, j'attaquais pas ... "


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2007)

Pffff, pas la joie...

Je viens de rentrer de Paris.
Je remonte le p&#233;riph' embouteill&#233; direction A13 et juste un peu avant la porte dauphine, une saxo me coupe le passage.
A peine le temps de freiner: PAF!

Un peu mal au molet mais rien de grave.
Ce qui me turlupine c'est l'assurance.

Qui est en tort dans l'histoire? J'&#233;tais entre les files de voitures quasi arr&#234;t&#233;, clignos, roulant  plut&#244;t cool vu qu'il pleuvait.
On a pas fait de constat mais on a les coordonn&#233;es respectifs.
5 jours pour le faire mais est ce que ca vaut le coup?
Lui il a juste un phare arri&#232;re d'abimer, moi le carenage avant part en sucette, des vis se sont barr&#233;es, poign&#233;e de frein un peu beaucoup lim&#233;, pot l&#233;g&#232;rement ray&#233;.

Siouplet, un peu d'aide!


----------



## Romuald (17 Juin 2007)

Pas de chance, mais heureusement tu n'as rien.

Par contre remontée de file = interdit = torts à 100%... ne compte pas sur l'assurance pour te faire de cadeaux. Par contre si le saxophoniste admet t'avoir coupé ka route, ça peut être jouable.

Bonne chance


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas de chance, mais heureusement tu n'as rien.
> 
> Par contre remont&#233;e de file = interdit = torts &#224; 100&#37;... ne compte pas sur l'assurance pour te faire de cadeaux. Par contre si le saxophoniste admet t'avoir coup&#233; ka route, &#231;a peut &#234;tre jouable.
> 
> Bonne chance



Merci Romuald. 
Ca va se terminer sans constat. Il voulait pas en faire de toute fa&#231;on.
C'est dingue qu'ils l&#233;galisent pas le truc. En Belgique c'est le cas pourtant.
Et quoi qu'il en soit, quand on change de file, on regarde dans son r&#233;tro.
M'enfin... 



StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je ne veux pas me faire l'avocat du diable mais si on se met entre la file des voitures et qu'on a un accident , il ne faut pas s'&#233;tonner ...




Je demande de l'aide, pas une le&#231;on de moral &#224; 2 balles.
Vas te payer une th&#233;rapie au lieu de m'emmerder maintenant.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Ce n'est en rien une leçon de moral simplement certains motards jouent avec le feu alors vous plaignaient pas ensuite ou vous étonnez pas que vous avez un accident ... Je parle pas forcement pour toi .....



Je me plains? Je suis étonné?



StJohnPerse a dit:


> Tu es agressif .... :sleep:



Ouai, c'est pas le moment.



StJohnPerse a dit:


> Bien voilà . Est ce une leçon de moral ? Non . Je veux passer mon permis moto , j'aime la moto



Trop bien.


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Juin 2007)

Tu n'as rien , c'est l'essentiel . La prochaine fois , tu feras plus gaffe entre les voitures  .


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je ne veux pas me faire l'avocat du diable mais si on se met entre la file des voitures et qu'on a un accident , il ne faut pas s'&#233;tonner&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> Ce n'est en rien une le&#231;on de moral simplement certains motards jouent avec le feu alors vous plaignaient pas ensuite ou vous &#233;tonnez pas que vous avez un accident&#8230; Je parle pas forcement pour toi&#8230;




T'as d&#233;ja fait du 2 roues? Non? alors abstiens toi de ce genre de remarque! 
Et avant de donner des le&#231;ons aux autres, vas prendre des cours de fran&#231;ais.  c'est pas Khyu qui a coup&#233; la route &#224; la Saxo, c'est la saxo. Statistique de la s&#233;curit&#233; routi&#232;re parue il y a quelques semaines:
accidentologie des 2 roues en ville tr&#232;s majoritairement due aux voitures: changement de file sans visibilit&#233; ni regard dans le r&#233;tro, pas de clignos... renseignes toi avant d'ass&#233;ner ce genre d'&#226;neries &#224; 2 balles. Je ne parle pas des cyclos (scoot sans permis inclus) qui sont des plaies mobiles et qui ne nous aident vraiment pas pour notre image.

khyu, d&#233;sol&#233; pour toi. Regardes ta franchise, elle doit &#234;tre sensiblement &#233;gale aux d&#233;gats.
Pas &#233;vident que la voiture soit dans son droit si changement de file intempestif (pas de regard, ni cligno). Normalement 50/50 pour la responsabilit&#233;.

J'ai un pote qui a un garage moto et je peux le pr&#233;venir si n&#233;cessaire pour des prix r&#233;ellement motard.
pot ray&#233;= pas grave, sois &#224; l'affut des annonces
poign&#233;e= tant que &#231;a marche= pas le feu
car&#233;nage= &#224; voir mais un petit garage saura te le r&#233;parer.


Tu disais l'A13, faudrait vraiment se faire un pot, voire une vir&#233;e par les d&#233;partementales   

Quel temps pourri. Je viens de rentrer... 1 h sous la flotte. Tidjiou:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> khyu, désolé pour toi. Regardes ta franchise, elle doit être sensiblement égale aux dégats.
> Pas évident que la voiture soit dans son droit si changement de file intempestif (pas de regard, ni cligno). Normalement 50/50 pour la responsabilité.



Mici, lorsque j'ai appelé la police, ils m'ont dit que dans le pire des cas j'étais en tort, sinon 50/50. Mais jamais gagnant. Mal foutu.
Au niveau de la franchise, ça ne vaut effectivement pas le coup de déclarer si je suis en tort ou en 50/50. AMV sont pas glop à ce niveau.



ZRXolivier a dit:


> J'ai un pote qui a un garage moto et je peux le prévenir si nécessaire pour des prix réellement motard.
> pot rayé= pas grave, sois à l'affut des annonces
> poignée= tant que ça marche= pas le feu
> carénage= à voir mais un petit garage saura te le réparer.



Merci beaucoup! 
Pour l'instant pas de sous mais bon à savoir!
Le pot est rayé à l'embouchure du tube sur la face. Un coup de cale et ça fera plus propre déjà.
La poignée pareil, un coup de lime et j'aurai le _cross staïle_. 
Le carénage (tête de fourche) c'est une autre histoire, j'ai l'impression que l'araignée est légèrement tordu. Des fix sont parties et le bloc phare se trimballe. Clicos un peu tordu, embout de guidon rayé mais j'en ai. Là où ca devient vicieux, la tête de fourche était déjà pas mal atteinte par ma précédente chute d'il y a 1 an et demi. J'avais pas pu réparer. Là, c'est l'autre côté qui a prit, donc ça tient encore moins bien.

C'est un SV650S de 2001 pour te situer. Ca se passe en street donc, mais ça me branche absolument pas. 

Bref, des emmerdes de matos en gros.
Et pis je m'en veux. Si j'avais eu ma douce derrière... Argh! 




ZRXolivier a dit:


> Tu disais l'A13, faudrait vraiment se faire un pot, voire une virée par les départementales



Sans soucis!  La vallée de la seine est superbe pour la ballade cool et je connais quelques resto/bar sympa. 



ZRXolivier a dit:


> Quel temps pourri. Je viens de rentrer... 1 h sous la flotte. Tidjiou:rose:



Deux bonnes heures. Mes chaussures font "glonk glonk glonk". :rose: 


Merci bien pour les infos Oliv'


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Pffff, pas la joie...
> 
> Je viens de rentrer de Paris.
> Je remonte le p&#233;riph' embouteill&#233; direction A13 et juste un peu avant la porte dauphine, une saxo me coupe le passage.
> ...




Si t'as la possibilit&#233;, fait lui reconna&#238;tre sa responsabilit&#233; enti&#232;re et ne pr&#233;cisez surtout pas que tu remontais une file.

Sinon c'est 50&#37; dans ta gueule.

Mon dernier "carton" la nana reconnaissait toute la responsabilit&#233; et je lui ai fait comprendre que je ne reconna&#238;trais pas que j'&#233;tais en train de remonter une file, pour le principe, parce qu'elle &#233;tait totalement en tort.

pour la remont&#233;e de file, il parait que l'assembl&#233;e est en train de r&#233;fl&#233;chir (depuis le temps qu'ils sont dessus, ca va sentir de confis) a un cadre l&#233;gale dans lequel ca ne serait non plus tol&#233;r&#233; mais autoris&#233;.

SJP, t'es &#226;ne sinon.


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Tu n'as rien , c'est l'essentiel . La prochaine fois , tu feras plus gaffe entre les voitures  .



C'est marrant, c'est la petite phrase dans le rapport d'audition de la gendarmerie du mec qui m'a foutu au tas il y a 2 ans.


J'vais la faire courte, le genre d'accident que je sais m&#234;me pas comment je peux encore respirer aujourd'hui. Le genre d'accident que le mec il est totalement en tort.


Oser sortir cette phrase me r&#233;vulse.

Faire attention en moto n'est pas suffisant, encore plus en r&#233;gion parisienne.

Alors je le dis, t'es vraiment un &#226;ne.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

le texte ne passera pas à l'assemblée mais est proposé par la mairie de Paris (pour une fois ).  La préfecture décidera des modalités.

Il y a une campagne qui va démarrer sur les conditions de circulation des 2 roues en ville.
Enquête réalisée en 2006:
15% des accidents corporels impliquant les 2 roues motorisés (cyclo confondu ) sont provoqués par les automobilistes lors de changement de files ou en tournant (genre, je suis à droite mais je dois aller à gauche... je cherche pas, je tourne).
>20% viennent d'un refus de priorité
10% d'un choc à l'arrière!!! l'a pas vu le mec devant en 2 roues???
Je n'ai pas les chiffres sur les portables en conduisant, sur les ouvertures intempestives de portières...

25% sont de la responsabilité des 2 roues: vitesse et alcool sont confondus dans l'enquête! à croire que pour aller vite, faut être bourré.

Je rappelle que cette enquête mêle tous les 2 roues motorisés, y compris les cyclos sans permis.

Le rapport met en avant que le chiffre des 2 roues diminuera moins vite que les autos, ceci étant du à plusieurs phénomènes:
sécurité passive en constante évolution dans les autos: airbag, abs, chassis déformable...
alors que c'est plus difficile en moto (abs commençant à peine à arriver, airbag très difficile à mettre en oeuvre...)

Leur conclusion: inciter les voieries à revoir leur infrastructure, élargir le pouvoir des MM Motos de chaque département pour qu'il puisse intervenir auprès des autorités locales, abaissement de la tva sur les produits de sécurité: casque, vêtements, gants, bottes... (hé oui, la sécurité est à 19,6%)
responsabiliser les motards et les automobilistes.

Exemple: un superbe rond point dans le 78 tout en pavé et avec de superbes passages cloutés en marbre. Je vous laisse imaginer le "holiday on ice" à chaque averse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> 25% sont de la responsabilité des 2 roues: vitesse et alcool sont confondus dans l'enquête! à croire que pour aller vite, faut être bourré



Alors là, d'une façon générale (c'est à dire pas que pour les deux roues), les statistiques de la sécurité routière sont traitées de la manière suivante :

Présence d'alcoolémie : cause de l'accident : alcool
Excès de vitesse : cause de l'accident : vitesse
Présence d'alcoolémie ET excès de vitesse : cause de l'accident : vitesse.

En effet, il est prioritaire de stigmatiser la vitesse, qui est une manne para fiscale pour l'état, par rapport à l'alcool au volant/guidon, qui coûte plus qu'il ne rapporte à l'état.

On se demande bien pourquoi, hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4305928 a dit:
			
		

> Si t'as la possibilité, fait lui reconnaître sa responsabilité entière et ne précisez surtout pas que tu remontais une file.
> 
> Sinon c'est 50% dans ta gueule.
> 
> ...



Plop!

Merci pour les infos Bassou.
J'ai besoin de ma brèle pour aller bosser (ni bus, ni voiture), je peux pas me permettre de la laisser à un garage, ne serai-ce qu'une semaine en attendant un expert. J'ai déjà 25% de malus suite à ma chute l'année dernière, je suis au tiers et j'ai pas les moyens de repayer une assurance au même prix l'année prochaine.
AMV m'avait assuré que si il ne se passait rien cette année, je redescendrai à taux 0.
Vu que j'ai eu 25% en glissant tout seul.

Je peux pas prendre le "risque" d'avoir un partage des torts. Si j'étais sûr de gagner, je le ferai. Mais là, ça me paraît mal barré. J'ai même pas de témoins.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Ce n'est en rien une leçon de moral simplement certains motards jouent avec le feu alors vous plaignaient pas ensuite ou vous étonnez pas que vous avez un accident ... Je parle pas forcement pour toi .....  .
> 
> Tu es agressif .... :sleep:


Lourdissime, ind&#233;licat, d&#233;nu&#233; d'intelligence, choquant&#8230;
Tu bonifies avec l'&#226;ge, mieux que le bon vin, tu passes de la piquette au vinaigre sans passer par la maturit&#233;.


----------



## Lila (18 Juin 2007)

Salut khyu....
 bad pour ton petit accident....
Je t'apporte simplement mon témoignage....à toi d'en faire ce que tu veux....
..j'ai eu  le même accident il y a 10 ans ....malheureusement ma femme était avec moi..et elle était enceinte (mais on le savait pas encore)...
bref ..donc
...dans mon cas, l'argument très simple que j'ai  fait valoir auprès  de l'assurance c'est que 
1-je ne remontais pas de file mais était bel et bien sur ma voie à gauche ....POUR PREUVE....s'il n'y avait pas eu d'espace, la voiture qui a déboîté sans clignotant pour s'y engoufrer ne l'aurait pas fait s'il y avait eu une voiture dedans (l'espace)...donc j'étais sur  ma file à ma place....

Point barre, l'automobiliste a eu tort à 100%

@++


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

Erf, d&#233;sol&#233; pour toi Lila.

Je viens d'appeler mon assurance.
La nana m'a expliqu&#233;e qu'il y avait un choc arri&#232;re, donc je suis cens&#233; &#234;tre en tort.
Si le choc avait &#233;t&#233; sur le c&#244;t&#233;, &#231;a aurai &#233;t&#233; une autre histoire.

En gros, j'aurai du freiner &#224; la superman.
Si t'es pas superman, t'es en tort.
J'&#233;tais sur le luc.  

Je ne pense pas que ton argument soit valable pour moi Lila.  
Et puis tu avais ta brune, pas le m&#234;me "choc".

Le mec &#224; la saxo admet pas qu'il est en tort, il dit que c'est de ma faute, que j'avais pas &#224; &#234;tre dans la file. Allons donc. 
Ca sent la proc&#233;dure qui va durer des mois pour des r&#233;parations sur une br&#232;le qui a plus de  55000km et dont j'ai besoin pour me d&#233;placer. Elle roule tr&#232;s bien.
Si la b&#233;cane avait &#233;t&#233; neuve, je me serai battu.

Et comme le signal Olivier, les franchises (&#233;normes) sont globalement &#224; la hauteur des r&#233;parations.

Juste comme &#231;a en relisant mon contrat: AMV c'est comp&#233;titif niveau cotisation pour un jeune/moyen permis, mais en terme de prestation, ils se touchent sacr&#233;ment. Voir plut&#244;t du c&#244;t&#233; de AMDM garant d'une protection en cas d'accident/vol bien plus s&#233;rieuse.

Quoi qu'il en soit, merci &#224; vous tous pour les conseils, t&#233;moignages et soutiens. 
Je vous paye un coup prochainement... 
Une petite date avant juillet?


----------



## Paski.pne (18 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Tu n'as rien , c'est l'essentiel .* La prochaine fois , tu feras plus gaffe entre les voitures  .*


Je me permets de bondir l&#224;-dessus (une citation qui r&#233;sume certains propos tenus avant), non pas &#224; cause de l'auteur mais &#224; cause de la teneur du propos lui-m&#234;me.

Faut-il rappeler &#224; certains (et ils sont malheureusement trop nombreux les usagers de la route qui l'oublient) que sur la route on est responsable de soi, mais aussi des autres.

Quand, par exemple, un v&#233;hicule change de voie, le conducteur a pour obligation (et pas seulement parce que cela s'apprend &#224; l'auto(moto)-&#233;cole, mais par ce que cela permet de ne pas devenir un meurtrier de la route) de faire tout un tas de contr&#244;les (r&#233;troviseurs, tourner la t&#234;te) pour voir si cette man&#339;uvre est possible et ensuite d'annoncer celle-ci avant de la faire (combien de fois vois-je des conducteurs ne pas mettre leurs clignotants ou le faire au moment m&#234;me o&#249; ils man&#339;uvrent, &#231;a ne sert &#224; rien, c'est avant qu'il faut le faire). Ce n'est pas parce que les motards circulent souvent entre les voitures qu'un automobiliste se voit obtenir le droit d'infliger "la peine de mort" au motard parce que celui-ci profitait d'une tol&#233;rance &#224; son &#233;gard et non d'un droit. Que les automobilistes et autres cessent d'invectiver le motard dans ce genre de situation, le motard n'est pas le seul &#224; devoir faire attention (m&#234;me si pour lui c'est une question de vie ou de mort).

Je ne veux plus entendre comme r&#233;ponse "vous, les motards, on ne vous voie jamais arriver. Vous nous surprenez toujours". C'est de la vaste fumisterie. Quand on fait ses contr&#244;les r&#233;guliers dans les r&#233;tros, on nous voit arriver. La preuve en est que bien des automobilistes s'&#233;cartent avant m&#234;me que l'on arrive &#224; leur hauteur. C'est que eux (et je les en remercie) pensent qu'il existe d'autres usagers sur la route et soit anticipent notre venue, soit nous on vu arriver.

Pour revenir &#224; la phrase cit&#233;e (et en finir l&#224, le motard (ou qui que ce soit d'autre) aura beau jeu d'&#234;tre prudent, si un conducteur fais une con*erie au dernier moment, ce sera cuit. Les &#233;chappatoires se seront r&#233;duites comme peau de chagrin et c'est le motard qui trinquera et pas le responsable de l'accident. Alors cessons de ne dire qu'au motard de faire gaffe, que les autres fassent de m&#234;me.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> La preuve en est que bien des automobilistes s'&#233;cartent avant m&#234;me que l'on arrive &#224; leur hauteur. C'est que eux (et je les en remercie) pensent qu'il existe d'autres usagers sur la route et soit anticipent notre venue, soit nous on vu arriver.



C'est aussi (et surtout, &#224; mon avis) que le boum de la moto, de la fin des ann&#233;es 60 jusqu'au d&#233;but des ann&#233;es 80 &#224; g&#233;n&#233;r&#233; une proportion d'automobilistes "anciens motards" bien plus importante que ce qu'on connaissait dans ces ann&#233;es l&#224;. Dans les ann&#233;es 75/80, non seulement ils ne s'&#233;cartaient pas, mais il &#233;tait fr&#233;quent qu'ils "ferment la porte" en se resserrant sur le voisin de droite ou de gauche. "Passerons pas, ces jeunes cons, feront comme tout le monde, ils poireauteront !".

Les jeunes cons en question ont aujourd'hui entre 45 et 55 ans, et contraintes familiales obligent, roulent en voiture, mais chez nombre d'entre eux, l'esprit motard est rest&#233;, ils font leur possible pour laisser le passage aux motards, et pour nombre d'entre nous, le font tr&#232;s ostensiblement, afin que le motard n'ait pas de doute sur le but de la man&#339;uvre.

Bien entendu, je ne pr&#233;tend, ni que tous les anciens motards le font (il y en avait qui &#233;taient vraiment de jeunes cons, dans le tas, sans surprise, ils se sont transform&#233;s en vieux cons), ni que seuls les anciens motards le font, mais je pense que nombre d'automobilistes ont suivi le mouvement que nous avions amorc&#233;s.

H&#233;las, aucun gouvernement n'ayant eu le courage politique d'interdire la conduite automobile aux "gros beaufs"*, les comportements que je voyais quotidiennement &#233;tant jeune se sont certes rar&#233;fi&#233;s, mais n'ont h&#233;las pas encore totalement disparus, et le raisonnement "Je suis coinc&#233; dans l'embouteillage, il n'y a pas de raison que tu puisses passer avec ta moto" a toujours des adeptes, m&#234;me si leur nombre est en r&#233;gression.



(*) Second degr&#233;, hein !


----------



## Paski.pne (18 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est aussi (et surtout, &#224; mon avis) [...Plein de choses justes  ...] est en r&#233;gression.


Il est clair que ce respect du motard et la volont&#233; de le laisser passer ne vient pas de nulle part. 
Merci les anciens !  (  )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est aussi (et surtout, à mon avis) que le boum de la moto, de la fin des années 60 jusqu'au début des années 80 à généré une proportion d'automobilistes "anciens motards" bien plus importante que ce qu'on connaissait dans ces années là. Dans les années 75/80, non seulement ils ne s'écartaient pas, mais il était fréquent qu'ils "ferment la porte" en se resserrant sur le voisin de droite ou de gauche. "Passerons pas, ces jeunes cons, feront comme tout le monde, ils poireauteront !".
> 
> Les jeunes cons en question ont aujourd'hui entre 45 et 55 ans, et contraintes familiales obligent, roulent en voiture, mais chez nombre d'entre eux, l'esprit motard est resté, ils font leur possible pour laisser le passage aux motards, et pour nombre d'entre nous, le font très ostensiblement, afin que le motard n'ait pas de doute sur le but de la manuvre.
> 
> ...




ô pting!

Merci mon frêre,

c'est ça! dans toute l'acceptation des choses. En plus crû; je dirais qu'on en a tellement vu partir, que la moto, malgré tout est un tel plaisir que nous essayons d'en faire un vrai PLAISIR.
   

Et là: je n'oublies pas tous ceux qui ont un regard dans leur rétro et qui sont plantés dans les bouchons.

Merci Pascal   

Tolérance, compréhension, empathie.  Les mamelles de la fraternité


----------



## I-bouk (18 Juin 2007)

Hum, je suis jeune et motard depuis très peu ( samedi et euh motard, 125... ) mais j'ai toujours fait gaffe et me suis toujours serrer un max pour vous laissez passer  

Par contre je pestais si j'avais pas mon signe de pied


----------



## woulf (18 Juin 2007)

I-bouk a dit:


> Hum, je suis jeune et motard depuis très peu ( samedi et euh motard, 125... ) mais j'ai toujours fait gaffe et me suis toujours serrer un max pour vous laissez passer
> 
> Par contre je pestais si j'avais pas mon signe de pied



C'est un coup de pied au cul que tu vas avoir si tu nous fais pas péter une photo de ta brèle ici même   

GG au fait


----------



## Paski.pne (18 Juin 2007)

I-bouk a dit:


> Hum, je suis jeune et motard depuis tr&#232;s peu ( samedi et euh motard, 125... ) mais j'ai toujours fait gaffe et me suis toujours serrer un max pour vous laissez passer


Bienvenue dans cette grande famille 


I-bouk a dit:


> Par contre je pestais si j'avais pas mon signe de pied


Tu apprendras vite (et je n'esp&#232;re pas &#224; tes d&#233;pends) qu'il est difficile de toujours remercier les automobilistes m&#234;me si le c&#339;ur y est, s&#233;curit&#233; oblige  (mais tu dois t'en douter)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

Bienvenu i-Bouk 

Encore une raison de faire pêter les demi!  

Dès que je peux, je remercie les zentils qui se poussent.
C'est bien normal.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

remercier est la moindre des choses.

Quand je suis en voiture, et c'est souvent, je peste contre les trous duc qui ne font même pas un signe. C'est la moindre des choses, et on le voit bien quand c'est pas possible. Un petit geste: salut, merci de prendre garde à moi. C'est sympa non?

Et en voiture, le cligno, pour bien montrer que j'ai vu. basta.


----------



## I-bouk (18 Juin 2007)

Voil&#224; les photo pris dans le garage pour cause de mauvais temps 
































Sinon, je suis surpris par &#231;a reprise, malgr&#233; le rodage qui me limite a 90Km/h.... &#231;a me d&#233;mange mais bon 

Et les petites le&#231;on d'un copain moniteur d'auto &#233;cole mon bien aid&#233;, m&#234;me si je suis encore un noob avec mes 300km de moto ^^, 
..mais le plaisir et tellement immense, bref trop heureux de cette 125 qui va me permettre de bien apprendre avant de passer au gros cube d'ici 1 a 2 ans


----------



## woulf (19 Juin 2007)

Born to be wild à Morteau !
Mères, planquez vos filles, Séllène arrive sur sa 125, et il a trèèèèès faim !

Amuses toi bien et prudence quand même !


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> remercier est la moindre des choses.
> 
> Quand je suis en voiture, et c'est souvent, je peste contre les trous duc qui ne font m&#234;me pas un signe. C'est la moindre des choses, et on le voit bien quand c'est pas possible. Un petit geste: salut, merci de prendre garde &#224; moi. C'est sympa non?
> 
> Et en voiture, le cligno, pour bien montrer que j'ai vu. basta.



Vui. Sauf besoin de mes 2 pieds 2 mains, je remercie (plus rare en situation de bouchon bouchonn&#233;, parce que je sers trop les fesses et ai les noeils partout).

Quoique les &#226;nes qui s'&#233;cartent d'un coup de 17m60 pour te laisser passer en moto, j'ai pas toujours envie de remercier 

On peut &#234;tre gentil, mais faut pas non plus se foutre dans le foss&#233;  Et puis souvent ceux qui sont le plus d&#233;monstratifs dans l'&#233;cartement, sont ceux qui viennent de d&#233;bo&#238;ter devant le bec d'un autre motard.

F&#233;licitation I-bouk !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4307157 a dit:
			
		

> Quoique les &#226;nes qui s'&#233;cartent d'un coup de 17m60 pour te laisser passer en moto, j'ai pas toujours envie de remercier



Quand je dis "ostensiblement", je ne dis pas "&#224; la derni&#232;re seconde", sauf impossibilit&#233;, je fais mon &#233;cart assez t&#244;t pour ne pas surprendre le motard, et je ne le fais pas brutalement d'un grand coup de volant. Faut pas non plus le faire trop t&#244;t si on est sur la file de gauche, parce que rouler pr&#232;s du rail, c'est pas bon pour les pneus gauche de la bagnole, donc, autant limiter au maximum la distance &#224; y parcourir.

Maintenant, les kakous qui remontent &#224; 150 &#224; l'heure entre deux files de bagnoles qui roulent &#224; 20/30 &#224; l'heure, l&#224;, je reste sur ma trajectoire, parce que m&#234;me si je me pousse du bon c&#244;t&#233;, &#231;a risque de les faire mettre au tas :mouais:

Du temps de ma pratique, j'ai toujours fait &#231;a avec pas plus de 20 ou 30 Km/h de mieux que les voitures que je d&#233;passait. M&#234;me 30, je trouve &#231;a limite. Maintenant, j'ai parcouru en pr&#232;s de 13 ann&#233;es de moto, environ 450 &#224; 500000 Km avec un seul accident (un mec qui s'est aper&#231;u, au moment ou ma roue avant arrivait &#224; auteur de sa porti&#232;re avant, qu'il avait failli oublier de tourner &#224; gauche :sick: :casse.


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4307157 a dit:
			
		

> Vui. Sauf besoin de mes 2 pieds 2 mains, je remercie



J'avoue ne pas toujours dire merci, pour la même raison, dans 'la cuvette de Savigny". Ceux qui fréquentent cette portion de l'A6 au Sud de Paris comprendront : à cette endroit tu sers les fesses, tu rentres les épaules, tu regrettes de ne pas avoir 12 paires d'yeux. 

L'horreur :affraid: :affraid: 

(j'y suis dans une demi-heure...)


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2007)

> la cuvette de Savigny


Ouais celle la, je fais 10 litres d'huile avec 1 olive aussi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4307227 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais celle la, je fais 10 litres d'huile avec 1 olive aussi.




Olive, y a Bassou qui dit des horreurs sur toi ! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Lila (19 Juin 2007)

:modo: ATTENTION  ATTENTION  ATTENTION!!!!!!

...ce qui se passe dans les cuvettes de Savigny entre M. Bassou et Olive avec de l'huile est d'ordre strictement personnel et privé !!!!!


----------



## woulf (19 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:


> :modo: ATTENTION  ATTENTION  ATTENTION!!!!!!
> 
> ...ce qui se passe dans les cuvettes de Savigny entre M. Bassou et Olive avec de l'huile est d'ordre strictement personnel et privé !!!!!



Ah mais non ! Le public a le droit de savoir !


----------



## I-bouk (19 Juin 2007)

Petite question de noob... j'ai marqué mon pot avec la semelle de mes doc et euh.. ca fond super vite.. , et je ne sais pas comment retirer les marques... J'ai essayé un disolvant du boulot.. ca fait que dalle.. vous avez des techniques ??


----------



## woulf (19 Juin 2007)

Dans n'importe quel magasin de moto, tu trouves un produit nomm&#233; Belgom alu; faudra y rajouter de l'huile de coude et apr&#232;s, tu astiques (CTB) 

Et tant qu'on y est, n'essaies pas avec le tampon jex 
Pour les chromes et l'acier, l'alu etc, le belgom alu m'a souvent permis de rattraper des parties compl&#233;tement piqu&#233;es, je pense notamment aux 4 &#233;chappements du XJR lorsque je l'ai achet&#233;e. 

Et petit truc pour les parties plastique, genre le car&#233;nage du VFR de Lila: la f&#233;e du logis avec un chiffon doux, &#231;a fait briller comme c'est pas permis


----------



## guytantakul (19 Juin 2007)

Je plussoie. Le Belgom, c'est indispensable pour toute moto pimpante 
J'adore tes roues &#224; rayons* ! :love: En revanche, les adh&#233;sifs sur le r&#233;servoir...

* je vais essayer de voir si je ne peux pas trouver des jantes pour mon SRX avec des rayons aussi.

Et bonne nouvelle, j'ai eu mes vis de robinet d'essence : d&#233;capitation et desserrage du bout de filetage restant... Facile une fois le robinet enlev&#233;, plus de pression sur le filet.


----------



## Amok (19 Juin 2007)

La derni&#232;re que j'ai vue, c'&#233;tait il y a un si&#232;cle ! Ca existe encore ?! ​


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> http://pr.photographies.free.fr/pbp/pbp53.jpg
> La derni&#232;re que j'ai vue, c'&#233;tait il y a un si&#232;cle ! Ca existe encore ?! ​



Je veux, mon n'veu !


----------



## I-bouk (19 Juin 2007)

Merci pour le Belgom  


Sinon, oui les autocollant, faudra que je les retires dès que je l'ai aurais lu


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Olive, y a Bassou qui dit des horreurs sur toi ! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



*RRRRRRROOOAAAAAAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHH*

"une olive press&#233;e roule en Kawa, rapport &#224; la couleur." _Zrxolivier- 2007_

rah amok, t'es fou de me faire des trucs pareils... &#231;a monte aux arbres un truc comme &#231;a, &#224; cot&#233; les &#233;cureuils sont des manchots anal pas b&#234;tes.

Bon, je vous aime tous, tourn&#233;e de bi&#232;re pour tout le monde, et de caf&#233; et de rhum. Je suis pas sectaire.:love:

PS: I book; wolf a raison, te laisses pas trop griser, prends le temps. Tu viens d'en gagner, profites en.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2007)

ceci étant dit, il y a pas mal d'endroit où les fessiers ont l'occasion d'exercer leur gymnastique:

A4, A13, périphérique pte Orléans, Bagnolet, Champs Elysees... Je conseillerais bien aussi certains coins à Marseille où faire de la moto tient autant du Bullworker que de la bataille épique des thraces (de pneu). 

ou alors le contournement de Bordeaux en allant vers l'Espagne ... Tu connais l'enfer? t'es pas loin.


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2007)

16h54, arriv&#233;e &#224; la concession.

Le CBR 600 RR 2007 flambant neuf m'attend dehors, le concessionnaire a estim&#233; sympa de me faire chauffer l'engin.

Je pose la moto, et l&#224;&#8230; Pof il me la d&#233;marre. Wahouch pinaise ce bruit. C'est beau quand m&#234;me.

Quelques conseils, mise en garde, il me retire les chausson chauffant des pneus et zou j'enfourche le machin.
"Gaffe aux freins, c'est pas des freins mais une enclume que tu l&#226;ches !"

Bon au d&#233;but &#231;a fait bizarre, c'est hyper taill&#233; de partout, comment qu'on met les pieds par terre d'abord ?

La premi&#232;re enclench&#233;e dans un m&#233;ga "Schklong !", et zou c'est parti. Ah ben nan j'ai cal&#233; 

Bon le concessionnaire se fout de ma gueule : "Ah ca faut y'en mettre a la grosse dame".

Hop cette fois c'est bien parti !
Une fois les pieds lev&#233; la position est naturelle. Pour une sportive de cet acabit, la position n'est pas extr&#234;me. Super maniable et agile &#224; faible allure, mais elle en veut la coquine. :love:

Le freinage... mon dieu le freinage, telle une plume qui se pose au sol, j'actionne les leviers gentiment, avec amour. Ca suffit a sentir qu'il y a moyen de se mettre sur orbite tellement &#231;a freine :love:

RN7 Direction Evry, chiottes deja les keufs au cul. D&#233;ja je pr&#233;pare mon argumentaire : "Ptain z'&#234;tes mignon aussi, avec une fus&#233;e dans l'cul, pas moyen de larver sur le ruban, 50km/h c'est pour les pi&#233;ton non ? Et pis elle est po a moi, on me laisse jouer avec".

Finalement point besoin d'utiliser les arguments, ils filent vers Grigny.

L&#224;, j'enquille l'A6, et&#8230; Wouah !
Le compte tour indique 13,000, je suis a 120, j'viens de m'apercevoir que cette machine avait plus d'une vitesse. 

Ca laisse perplexe 

Pas grand monde sur la route, je teste un peu la prise de courbe du bolide, gaffe au radar de Savigny, 110 km/h c'est pas vite quand m&#234;me&#8230; 


Direction Les Ulis, j'ai bien envie d'aller faire baver mon reup' comme y disent les djeunss 
La petite route dans les bois est d&#233;serte, les keufs ne sont pas la, allez zou, soyons fou, passont la 4eme.
Le compteur affiche mollement un 180 a m&#234;me pas 7,000 Tours. Mais j'ai pas envie d'me planter ou de me faire peur alors je reste sage.

Mais putain c'que c'est bon.
J'arrive au bas de chez mes parents, fait a peine couiner la poign&#233;e que je vois mon daron passer son nez par le balcon, la larme a l'oeil, la truffe au vent en position d'arr&#234;t.

Il a pas mit longtemps a enfiler des chaussures que le v'la d&#233;ja a me pisser sur les gommes. Obliger de le virer a coup d'pompe, c'est qu'il me l'aurait tir&#233; ce salopiaud   

Retour vers la concession. A mesure que les km d&#233;filent je sens venir la fin de mon road trip.

C'est la larme &#224; l'oeil que je rend les cl&#233;s de l'engin &#224; Seb', mais j'avais vraiment pas envie. J'esquisse un "nan mais &#231;a tire pas ta meule, franchement tu la vendras pas, tu ferais mieux de me la laisser".

Mais le bougre s'obstine. Tant pis. 


Je remonte sur mon 600 CBF, avec les souvenirs pleins les yeux, et l&#224; je retombe sur terre : J'ai l'impression de conduire un chopper 

1h25 de bonheur c'est d&#233;j&#224; bien finalement :love: :love: :love:
Bon je regrette qu'un truc, c'est de ne pas avoir pu essayer la 5eme et la 6eme vitesse 


C'pas grave, quand j's'rais grand j'aurais la m&#234;me


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4316368 a dit:
			
		

> Essai



Merci pour l'essai mais...
Beurk!  
An&#233;mique c'te bouzin.
Obliger d'aller "vite" pour sentir le truc venir.

Si tu as l'occaz, essaye &#231;a:





Il la file volontier pour un essai au Ducati Store de Chambourcy.
Un *Monstre*! Un truc bien virile qui arrache les bras sans &#234;tre &#224; 8000 tr/min.
Un freinage &#224; en faire palir une nonne d'Afrique et une mise sur l'angle eclair avec stabilit&#233; siouplet. Je te parle pas de la finition qui s'am&#233;liore vachement chez Ducat' ni du bruit. Et encore, La S2R1000 du mecano avec les Termi te secoue encore plus les roubignolles.
J'ai chial&#233; comme un m&#244;me en rendant les clefs.  

Bi powasuprapowermegabien.


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Merci pour l'essai mais...
> Beurk!
> Anémique c'te bouzin.
> Obliger d'aller "vite" pour sentir le truc venir.



Détrompes toi sérieusement. J'ai été ultra surpris par les possibilités du CBR a faible allure et son confort, relatif. Pas besoin d'aller vite du tout, vraiment.

Et pis faut comparer ce qui peut l'être. Une machine de course dont la zone d'utilisation est entre 10,000 et 15,000 tours et un roadster. C'est pas le même emploi du tout.


Et au pire c'est pas grave, moi j'ai encore les yeux qui brillent devant c'te machine et l'essai que j'ai fait hier :rose: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4316663 a dit:
			
		

> Détrompes toi sérieusement. J'ai été ultra surpris par les possibilités du CBR a faible allure et son confort, relatif. Pas besoin d'aller vite du tout, vraiment.



Tsss Tsss, il faut que tu essayes mon Sv!  



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4316663 a dit:
			
		

> Et pis faut comparer ce qui peut l'être. Une machine de course dont la zone d'utilisation est entre 10,000 et 15,000 tours et un roadster. C'est pas le même emploi du tout.



C'est vrai.  
Mais globalement, je trouve ce genre de bécanes superbes pour faire de la piste ou si t'es dans des régions valonnées. En région parisienne, je trouve ça "hors norme" même si c'est jolie et brillant. Après, le coup de coeur, toussa, ca s'explique pas. C'est pour ça que je ne jette pas la pierre à ceux qui cèdent.  



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4316663 a dit:
			
		

> Et au pire c'est pas grave, moi j'ai encore les yeux qui brillent devant c'te machine et l'essai que j'ai fait hier :rose: :love: :love: :love:



Faut avouer qu'elle a une belle gueule.  :rose: :love: 

Quand est ce que tu sautes le pas?


----------



## woulf (29 Juin 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Merci pour l'essai mais...
> Beurk!
> Anémique c'te bouzin.
> Obliger d'aller "vite" pour sentir le truc venir.
> ...



Ahhh enfin ça cause de vraies motos d'homme ^^


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juin 2007)

Le meilleur twin du moment c'est Morini qui le fait.
Pour la partie cycle, je ne sais pas trop...






Sinon, ay&#233;, j'ai craqu&#233; pour un autre SRX (un rouge cette fois). 
Je vais le chercher &#224; Toulouse dans une semaine. 
Retour par les d&#233;partementales, bien s&#251;r 

Tiens, si le SRX int&#233;resse quelqu'un, achetez le magazine "caf&#233;-racer" qui sort demain (4 pages)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Ahhh enfin ça cause de vraies motos d'homme ^^



On est d'accord! :love:
Quoi que je regrette la disparition des mostro. Bien plus sec. :rose: 

Quand je pourrai coucher avec mon banquier:




Oh puté... :love: :love: :love:​


guytantakul a dit:


> Le meilleur twin du moment c'est Morini qui le fait.
> Pour la partie cycle, je ne sais pas trop...



'Connais pas. C'est très exclusif non? 



guytantakul a dit:


> Sinon, ayé, j'ai craqué pour un autre SRX (un rouge cette fois).
> Je vais le chercher à Toulouse dans une semaine.
> Retour par les départementales, bien sûr



Photos?


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Faut avouer qu'elle a une belle gueule.  :rose: :love:



Wai graaaaaave :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:



> Quand est ce que tu sautes le pas?



Dès que la prime d'assurance tombe


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4317036 a dit:
			
		

> D&#232;s que la prime d'assurance tombe



Erf! Encore 1 an et quelques?
Comment se fait il que tu aies du malus? A ton dernier accident t'&#233;tais pas en tort. 

C'est pour bient&#244;t alouuurs... Ca va te changer de ta moto de papy!


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juin 2007)

Moto Morini fait plusieurs modèles, mais c'est du tourisme-sport dans l'ensemble. Pas si exclusif que ça au final (et aussi abordable qu'une Ducat')
Mais bon, l'usine est en face de celle de Ducati, alors ça déteint un peu 
Le gros plus de leur moteur, c'est le carter unique (tout tient dans un mouchoir, sauf les 2 x 600 cc das cylindres et des culasses) et les tolérances d'usinage ramenées à 5/100e au lieu de 8/100e pour les autres moteurs jouant dans la même cour (à 2/100e près)

Voilà pour Morini (le renouveau de la marque tient essentiellement au nouveau moulbif, le cadre est dessiné à Milan par une agence spécialisée)

Maintenant mon beau futur poumon qui m'attend dans le 31 :


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Erf! Encore 1 an et quelques?
> Comment se fait il que tu aies du malus? A ton dernier accident t'étais pas en tort.
> 
> C'est pour bientôt alouuurs... Ca va te changer de ta moto de papy!



ah nan j'ai pas pris de malus  Juste que j'attend le méga chèque (avec a priori une rente a vie) d'indemnisation pour les préjudices de mon accident


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juin 2007)

600 CBR-RR dis-tu ?
Je vais aller voir le concessionnaire Honda d'&#224; c&#244;t&#233; de chez moi. 
On a &#233;t&#233; les meilleurs potes du monde du CE2 jusqu'en 3e et ses enfants fr&#233;quentent la m&#234;me &#233;cole que ma fille... 

(j'avais d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; impressionn&#233; par le CBR 900 R d'il y a quelques ann&#233;es. Un vrai v&#233;lo !)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4317183 a dit:
			
		

> ah nan j'ai pas pris de malus  Juste que j'attend le m&#233;ga ch&#232;que (avec a priori une rente a vie) d'indemnisation pour les pr&#233;judices de mon accident



Comment soigner les pr&#233;judices par la "cause" des pr&#233;judices...  



guytantakul a dit:


> Moto Morini...



Et le concess, tu le trouves o&#249;?


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juin 2007)

13 rue Georges Clémenceau
78250 MEULAN


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

Si c'est bien celui-là, j'y suis passé il y a de ça 2 ans. Très mauvaise accueil.
Vraiment déçu.
Importateur multi-marque, quasi pas de modèles en expo.
J'étais interessé par une Hyoshung Comet.

'Me suis vite carapaté. :hein: 

J'irai voir à l'occaz sur Paris. 
Merci pour l'info.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

je viens de rater une Yamaha 360DTe de 76... deg.

c'&#233;tait pas un avion, juste un truc &#224; grimper aux arbres, &#224; faire le con et &#224; recevoir des coups de pieds au cul.

Ok, c'est pas la derni&#232;re Sapetoku, mais, &#231;a a beaucoup de charme. L'essentiel est de prendre son pied, le reste n'a pas d'importance.

600RR, Ducati, Morini, KAWA, pourvu que &#231;a vive et que &#231;a t'emm&#232;ne o&#249; tu veux aller. 


Note aux ben&#234;ts: miss ZRX n'est pas jalouse, elle le sait bien que c'est mon Namur de tujurs.


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juin 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Si c'est bien celui-l&#224;, j'y suis pass&#233; il y a de &#231;a 2 ans. Tr&#232;s mauvaise accueil.
> Vraiment d&#233;&#231;u.
> Importateur multi-marque, quasi pas de mod&#232;les en expo.
> J'&#233;tais interess&#233; par une Hyoshung Comet.
> ...



Bah, c'est google qui m'a tuyaut&#233;, je ne le connais pas perso, le gus...
Mais si c'est un con, mieux vaut aller ailleurs, c'est certain


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> 600RR, Ducati, Morini, KAWA, pourvu que &#231;a vive et que &#231;a t'emm&#232;ne o&#249; tu veux aller.



Ouais mais bon t'admettra que le Khyu il vient me donner des le&#231;ons de bons go&#251;ts a propos du 600 CBR RR qui m'fait kiffer grave d'la boulette dans le vibe (je sais rester jeune), et apr&#232;s il raconte qu'il &#233;tait int&#233;ress&#233; par un Hyoshung ! :affraid:

Mon Doc, rien qu'le nom ca m'fait peur :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

bah. Au moins, on est sur qu'il la gardera longtemps, parceque &#224; la revente... j'aimerais pas vraiment.

Chacun ses gouts; apr&#232;s tout, un utilitaire, pourquoi pas. Toi t'as des espaces, sur Paris pas vraiment et la ville pour miss ZRX, j'ai peur qu'elle attrape de l'asthme.:rose: 

argh, pourvu que &#231;a pousse...................... :love: 





*mais, je reconnais que ce qui me tenterait en ce moment, c'est le ZZR1400 en version libre. Une vraie balle, l&#233;g&#232;re...(ralez pas les modos, vert c'est la couleur kawa, c'est pour &#231;a que je vous aime bien, si, si).: *


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Bah, c'est google qui m'a tuyauté, je ne le connais pas perso, le gus...
> Mais si c'est un con, mieux vaut aller ailleurs, c'est certain



Clair! Enfin, je veux pas le descendre et créer des soucis à MacG. Juste mon experience perso.  



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4317285 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais bon t'admettra que le Khyu il vient me donner des leçons de bons goûts a propos du 600 CBR RR qui m'fait kiffer grave d'la boulette dans le vibe (je sais rester jeune), et après il raconte qu'il était intéressé par un Hyoshung ! :affraid:
> 
> Mon Doc, rien qu'le nom ca m'fait peur :affraid:



Tsss!  
Je me permettrai pô mOsieur.  
Et pi' Hyosung, quand tu zieutes les 125, c'est ce qui se faisait de plus sympa.





_Hyosung Comet 125 :rose: _​
Depuis le permis A, j'ai plus les mêmes accès. 
Dis moi pô que c'est moche! pour une 125...


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2007)

J'sais pas, feu ma derni&#232;re 125 c'etait ca :






Pas d'la camelote Cor&#233;enne ca


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juin 2007)

J'aime bien le 125 atchoum aussi. Il ressemble un peu aux honda revere de coursier 
J'ai jamais été tranquille au guidon d'une machine carénée de toute manière... Je tombe trop souvent


----------



## Ash (30 Juin 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Ahhh enfin ça cause de vraies motos d'homme ^^



ben je suis une fille pourtant et je viens de troquer ma SV 650 pour une S2R 800: c'est pas la 1000, certes, c'est sa petite soeur mais ça pousse quand même incroyablement. Elle se penche toute seule dans les virages du Vexin qui n'attendent qu'elle. Un vrai bonheur!!! Et puis ce bruit! :love:


----------



## woulf (30 Juin 2007)

Ash a dit:


> ben je suis une fille pourtant et je viens de troquer ma SV 650 pour une S2R 800: c'est pas la 1000, certes, c'est sa petite soeur mais ça pousse quand même incroyablement. Elle se penche toute seule dans les virages du Vexin qui n'attendent qu'elle. Un vrai bonheur!!! Et puis ce bruit! :love:



Une fille peut parfaitement rouler sur une moto d'homme 
Félicitations pour ta S2R, c'est une superbe bécane (je suis jaloux !)


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juin 2007)

Et un homme sur une moto de fille ?
SRX in da huz ! 

Ploup - ploup - - - Je ne suis plus qu'un point &#224; l'horizon -- -- -- -- -- Plop -- -- -- -- --


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Juin 2007)

Sûr qu'il doit y en avoir. Cela dit, c'est quoi une moto de fille ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Sûr qu'il doit y en avoir. Cela dit, c'est quoi une moto de fille ??



Ben, c'est une moto d'homme avec une fille dessus :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2007)

C'est comme la diff&#233;rence entre les motos anglaises et fran&#231;aises, les premi&#232;res ont le guidon a droite :rateau:


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, c'est une moto d'homme avec une fille dessus :rateau:



Ha oui, comme çà   :


​


----------



## I-bouk (1 Juillet 2007)

Voilou, les amis, je rentre de ma 1ere grande virée !

300km dans les montagnes jurassienne , que du bonheur pour ceux qui connaisse la descente de St-Claude  mais ont n'as pas eu le droit a la pipe  

Bref, ma petite 125 suffisait largement sur ces routes sinueuses ou mon pote qui viens de s'acheter une Kawa 750 Zxr de 93 me suivais en prenant plaisir, bon en même temps ma petite avec ces pointes a 130 suffis dans ces route de montagne   

Bref, bref pour ma 1ere virée en moto, que du bonheur, j'adore ça, vivement l'année prochaine pour le gros-cube


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2007)

Bassou, tu arrivais à tenir sur la CBR?   
On dirai un solex!  



Ash a dit:


> ben je suis une fille pourtant et je viens de troquer ma SV 650 pour une S2R 800: c'est pas la 1000, certes, c'est sa petite soeur mais ça pousse quand même incroyablement. Elle se penche toute seule dans les virages du Vexin qui n'attendent qu'elle. Un vrai bonheur!!! Et puis ce bruit! :love:



Ouahouuu! Féloch'! C'est une super brèle!  
Comme woulf: *jaloux* :love: 

Faut vraiment s'organiser un truc.


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Juillet 2007)

Si tout va bien d&#233;but septembre  , je passe le permis


----------



## Ash (1 Juillet 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Ouahouuu! Féloch'! C'est une super brèle!
> Comme woulf: *jaloux* :love:



Comme tu dis, une super bécane...  Encore aujourd'hui, petite balade vers La Roche Guyon. Plus je la sors, plus je l'apprécie. Quel caractère! C'est qu'on s'y attache à ces monstres-là!:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (1 Juillet 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Si tout va bien début septembre  , je passe le permis


T'es sûr ?!... 


 

_Pas pû m'empêcher...._ :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Ash a dit:


> Comme tu dis, une super b&#233;cane...  Encore aujourd'hui, petite balade vers La Roche Guyon. Plus je la sors, plus je l'appr&#233;cie. Quel caract&#232;re! C'est qu'on s'y attache &#224; ces monstres-l&#224;!:rateau:



Tu m'&#233;tonnes!
C'est pas avec un CBR-RRRRrrrrr qu'on a ce genre de frisson!    




tirhum a dit:


> _Pas p&#251; m'emp&#234;cher...._ :rose:



Huhu.


----------



## woulf (2 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> T'es sûr ?!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah ça dépendra du macbook, hein


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2007)

Et de l'appareil photo


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Juillet 2007)

faudrait qu'SJP organise une AES pour en parler...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

Avez vous vu cette news à propo du rappel des pneus avant michelin? J'y vais jeudi.

Quelqu'un a des infos sur les risques avec ce pneu?


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2007)

Du tout. Pour l'instant j'ai encore les bridges d'origines sur mon CBF.

T'as un peu plus d'info ? Quelle gamme ? etc...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4327274 a dit:
			
		

> Du tout. Pour l'instant j'ai encore les bridges d'origines sur mon CBF.
> 
> T'as un peu plus d'info ? Quelle gamme ? etc...



c'est les tendres et les bi-gommes. Seulement avant et en dimension 120 kekchose par 17.

Parceque je descends dans le sud en aout avec la ferme intention de me payer une tranche de virolos dans l'arrière pays varois. Et comme le concess n'est pas sur d'en avoir en stock... Je voudrais pas me répandre bêtement.


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2007)

Faut que j'en parle a mon p&#232;re, il vient de changer son train par les bi gomme mich mich.


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> S&#251;r qu'il doit y en avoir. Cela dit, c'est quoi une moto de fille ??



C'est une moto avec des petites roues &#224; l'arri&#232;re, de chaque c&#244;t&#233;, pour stabiliser.

Oui, je sais, j'ai vu le panneau lumineux "sortie de secours". 

[EDIT] Ah non, c'est pas ca puisque Lila aussi a des stabilisateurs...


----------



## Lila (9 Juillet 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ...Parceque je descends dans le sud en aout avec la ferme intention de me payer une tranche de virolos dans l'arrière pays varois......



......alors prévoit : vêtements de pluie. Prends plutôt des gommes spéciales pluie. Rhumex. Polaires. Radar anti-touriste-nordique-en-caravane-débouchant-à-gauche pleine-chausssée genre "m'en fous, je regarde le paysage magnifique, chuis en vacances* (*à traduire surtout en NL, D, GB...).....mais sinon on pourra toujours se faire du macramé...:rateau:  



Amok a dit:


> C'est une moto avec des petites roues à l'arrière, de chaque côté, pour stabiliser.
> 
> Oui, je sais, j'ai vu le panneau lumineux "sortie de secours".
> 
> [EDIT] Ah non, c'est pas ca puisque Lila aussi a des stabilisateurs...



...oui je les ai piqué sur ton déambulateur  :rateau:  
PS : fais gaffe donc dans le virage crotté au coin de ta rue, tombe un rapport, freine plus tôt et prend pas trop d'angle.....


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2007)

Coucou ! Je reviens de Toulouse avec ma vieillerie #2 ! 
Content tout plein ! :love:

1000 km de départementales et seulement 10 km sous la pluie. Content j'vous dis


----------



## woulf (9 Juillet 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Coucou ! Je reviens de Toulouse avec ma vieillerie #2 !
> Content tout plein ! :love:
> 
> 1000 km de départementales et seulement 10 km sous la pluie. Content j'vous dis



et 980 kilomètres à pousser ?


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2007)

Non, mais à me demander si mes gonades survivraient au voyage, oui...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Coucou ! Je reviens de Toulouse avec ma vieillerie #2 !
> Content tout plein ! :love:
> 
> 1000 km de départementales et seulement 10 km sous la pluie. Content j'vous dis



Photos?


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Photos?



Voilà ma fille sur la bestiole dans le garage :love: (photo prise il y a 5 minutes) :






Les étriers de frein avant viennent d'une FZ6, et ça mord nettement mieux (tellement que je vais devoir changer les ressorts de fourche pour ne pas talonner sur un freinage un peu appuyé)


----------



## Lila (9 Juillet 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Voilà ma fille sur la bestiole dans le garage :love: (photo prise il y a 5 minutes) :



....la pôvrette !!!!!
....obligée de monter sur un étron pareil.....
c'est une honte !


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2007)

Faut les habituer jeunes au mono, sinon, c'est cuit, ils ne jureront que par les 4 pattes et se mettront dans le mur à peine leur majorité venue.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Voilà ma fille sur la bestiole dans le garage :love: (photo prise il y a 5 minutes)



Chacun ses goûts...  

A voir en vrai quoi!


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Chacun ses go&#251;ts...
> 
> A voir en vrai quoi!



Oui, gaussez vous tant que bon vous semblera. 
Cela ne m'emp&#234;chera pas d'en acheter une 3e si j'en ai l'occase 

Edit : j'ai d&#233;j&#224; achet&#233; deux roues &#224; rayons de TDR pour faire une version "oldie" de ma premi&#232;re.


----------



## Lila (9 Juillet 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Faut les habituer jeunes au mono, sinon, c'est cuit, ils ne jureront que par les 4 pattes et se mettront dans le mur à peine leur majorité venue.




...remarque ça un effet éducatif incontesté .....du genre traumatique tu vois ! ....à sa majorité venue...c'est sûr ....elle passe son permis auto !


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...remarque ça un effet éducatif incontesté .....du genre traumatique tu vois ! ....à sa majorité venue...c'est sûr ....elle passe son permis auto !



Ben j'aurais atteint mon but alors. Cool Sam !


----------



## House M.D. (17 Juillet 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Faut les habituer jeunes au mono, sinon, c'est cuit, ils ne jureront que par les 4 pattes et se mettront dans le mur à peine leur majorité venue.


Bah, de mon c&#244;t&#233; tu me serviras plut&#244;t un ptit bi-cylindres en L desmo hein...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2007)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Bah, de mon côté tu me serviras plutôt un ptit bi-cylindres en L desmo hein...




d'tte façon, j'm'en fous, j'vous enrhume tous. Raaaahhhhh lovely, le gros 4 pattes gavé.

Il est pas mal ton SRX, il y a un article sur le club SRX dans "Café racer". c'est vrai que pour les petites départementales c'est sympa. Parceque c'est vrai que miss ZRX, elle fait plutot dans le genre soeur Williams que dans le genre miss Hénin. Par contre, des que c'est roulant...  

Bon, sortant (enfin) d'une période très-très-très chargée, je vais pouvoir vous pourrir tous dans la portion, là bas, vous savez la tite route qu'on prenait.:love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Juillet 2007)

'Lut za tous....
Depuis des ann&#233;es, j'aspire &#224; devenir.... poireau.
En plein dans le code que je suis oblig&#233; de repasser....J'espere juste qu'on va pas me retirer le permis B.... Bon, un peu la honte aux premi&#232;res le&#231;ons face aux jeunes de 16 ans..., mais je tiens le bon bout, retour dans une tranche de 4 &#224; 6 fautes maxi....
Le plus chiant va &#234;tre pass&#233;.... reste le plus dur &#224; venir....!!!

A suivre.


----------



## Bassman (18 Juillet 2007)

Courage, j'vais pas te dire que j'ai eu du mal, mais il faut se remettre dans le code et c'est d'autant plus dur quand on a deja des habitudes de conduite.

En tout cas, bonne chance


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2007)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> 'Lut za tous....
> Depuis des années, j'aspire à devenir.... poireau.
> En plein dans le code que je suis obligé de repasser....J'espere juste qu'on va pas me retirer le permis B.... Bon, un peu la honte aux premières leçons face aux jeunes de 16 ans..., mais je tiens le bon bout, retour dans une tranche de 4 à 6 fautes maxi....
> Le plus chiant va être passé.... reste le plus dur à venir....!!!
> ...



benvenuti, ami poireau 

rassures toi, le code est certainement le plus pénible. A quand une AES moto?


----------



## quetzalk (18 Juillet 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> benvenuti, ami poireau
> 
> rassures toi, le code est certainement le plus pénible. A quand une AES moto?



si mon serpent de mer avait des roues, ça serait une AES-moto


----------



## guytantakul (18 Juillet 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> benvenuti, ami poireau
> 
> rassures toi, le code est certainement le plus p&#233;nible. A quand une AES moto?



Apr&#232;s il a le plateau. Fastoche. Tiens le nouveau circuit :

http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid=-586255259378885538


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Juillet 2007)

Vach't.... Quelqu'un lui a mis des fourmis dans l'futal ???


----------



## Bassman (18 Juillet 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Après il a le plateau. Fastoche. Tiens le nouveau circuit :
> 
> http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid=-586255259378885538



Sympa cette nouvelle version spéciale périph parisien


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2007)

je l'avais dja vu, en fait il est simplement pressé, son concessionnaire l'attend pour lui donner les clés de sa nouvelle Sapetoku 1000.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2007)

Ouais, ben tu m'fous une pente, des piquets, de la neige et un hum&#233;rus en titane, et j'le nique grave moi !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4336132 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ben tu m'fous une pente, des piquets, de la neige et un humérus en titane, et j'le nique grave moi !



bon: pour la pente et la neige, je vois à peu près...


mais pour les piquets et l'humérus on les met où?


----------



## Bassman (18 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4336132 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ben tu m'fous une pente, des piquets, de la neige et un humérus en titane, et j'le nique grave moi !



Pfff, moi tu m'fous une voiture qui déboule au milieu du parcours et hop, je passe par dessus


----------



## tirhum (18 Juillet 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> bon: pour la pente et la neige, je vois à peu près...
> 
> 
> mais pour les piquets et l'humérus on les met où?


DTC©...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2007)

&#199;a va filer des maux de cr&#226;ne &#224; son proctologue&#8230;

Allez. Excusez-moi d'avoir occasionn&#233; cette courte vrille. Je ne devrais pas le faire, m&#234;me pour plaisanter.


----------



## Romuald (18 Juillet 2007)

@Hobbes

+1 pour le code : c'est le plus pénible. Quand je m'y suis remis à 40 balais, Dieu qu'il avait changé depuis mes 20 ans . Et les neurones aussi, mémoriser tout ça, la galère. Et puis ça s'est fait.
Après, le plateau, le trac me fait oublier la moitié des recommandations, je prends le lent à l'envers, je renvers un cone à l'évitement. Mais un A à l'oral, et ne restait plus que le parcours routier, 
La, le coup de bol, il s'est fait dans le paquet de nouilles A86-N118 à Velizy, mais ils ne pouvaient pas savoir que je le connaissais comme ma poche parce que je travaillais dans le coin à l'époque.:rateau: :rateau: 

10 ans plus tard, je ne sais pas ce que ça donnerait  

Moralité : de la mémoire, de la pratique, un peu de chance et du beau temps, et vroum on te retrouve en gros cube :king: :style:  à la rentrée 

Zyvamonga


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2007)

Content que tu te lances Hobbes!

Le code c'est le truc lourd, juste 1 mois de labeur et ensuite c'est fini.
Pi' le plateau, du moment que tu écoutes et appliques ce qu'on te dit, ça va tout seul avec la pratique.

Je rejoins Romuald, si tu es sérieux, en septembre tu poses tes fesses sur ta brèle.

Bon courage!


----------



## PommeQ (25 Juillet 2007)

Bon bien voila ...   ... l'annonce Ib&#233; est en ligne ... dur dur de faire le choix de la raison ! Future naissance ... que du bonheur ... mais ... bye bye ma petite FZ6  (si cela dit &#224; un amateur MP)

Avec un peu de chance, ce sera bref et sans trop de douleur ... mais la vision du vide sur mon parking ... derriere ma tuture  

Peut &#234;tre un espoir ... que ma demoiselle accouche d'une b&#233;cane ... heu ... non mais que mon padre craque sur une CBF 1000 ou sur un VFR rapidement  

Je pense pouvoir l'aider en le poussant dans le dos pour rentrer dans la concession  

Vive l'espoir :love:


----------



## woulf (25 Juillet 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> Bon bien voila ...   ... l'annonce Ibé est en ligne ... dur dur de faire le choix de la raison ! Future naissance ... que du bonheur ... mais ... bye bye ma petite FZ6  (si cela dit à un amateur MP)
> 
> Avec un peu de chance, ce sera bref et sans trop de douleur ... mais la vision du vide sur mon parking ... derriere ma tuture
> 
> ...



Félicitations (pour le polichinelle dans le tiroir)  
Ceci dit, si la raison de la mise en vente est financière, rien à dire.
Si c'est de l'ordre du psychologique - ça me fait penser à toutes ces annonces : "vds cause bb...", tu risques de te retrouver amer bien vite.
La paternité ne m'a jamais empêché de garder une bécane, mais c'est sûr qu'on roule "différemment" je vais dire.
Bref, si c'est pas pour des motifs d'ordre financier, réfléchis bien


----------



## PommeQ (25 Juillet 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Félicitations (pour le polichinelle dans le tiroir)
> Ceci dit, si la raison de la mise en vente est financière, rien à dire.
> Si c'est de l'ordre du psychologique - ça me fait penser à toutes ces annonces : "vds cause bb...", tu risques de te retrouver amer bien vite.
> La paternité ne m'a jamais empêché de garder une bécane, mais c'est sûr qu'on roule "différemment" je vais dire.
> Bref, si c'est pas pour des motifs d'ordre financier, réfléchis bien



C'est un peu un ensemble : changement de voiture principal + achat d'un second véhicule (Mlle travaille sur Paris donc a ce jour train et metro) ... et place limité sur mes deux places de parking !

Donc c'est effectivement plus financier ... mais je pense me faire plaisir sur la voiture   pour compenser !


----------



## Romuald (25 Juillet 2007)

Notre solution à nous qu'on a (Madame, fiston et moi-même)

Un scoot pour Madame (50 pour l'instant, 125 quand on pourra)
Un 650 pour Monsieur :rateau: 
Une clio d'occase pour trimbaler le fiston, faire les courses, partir en WE.
Et on loue un scenic pour les vacances.

Que du bonheur : Je garde ma bécane, on a une voiture quasi neuve pour partir en vacances, la clio ne craint pas trop les aléas de la circulation francilienne, et si on fait les comptes, vu le prix et la décote vertigineuse des bagnoles, l'assurance, la conso d'un monospace en ville tout ça, ça ne revient pas plus cher. 

Evidemment, quand il neige, madame est condamnée aux transports en commun car mon boulot est desservi par les corbeaux (3/4 d'h à pied depuis la gare !) et je prends la voiture.

Refléchis bien !


----------



## PommeQ (25 Juillet 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Notre solution à nous qu'on a (Madame, fiston et moi-même)
> 
> Un scoot pour Madame (50 pour l'instant, 125 quand on pourra)
> Un 650 pour Monsieur :rateau:
> ...



Pas mal   Disons que je fais environ 15-20000kms pour le boulot par an donc il me faut une voiture correcte ... la seconde c'est pour que madame soit mobile avec un bébé en congés mat' ... mais si je me decide à changer de projet professionnel comme reprendre une entreprise par exemple ... j'opterai pour la moto (une fois les costards brulés)


----------



## Romuald (25 Juillet 2007)

J'en fais 10 à 12.000, et quasi exlusivement en bécane, sauf quand le temps est trop pourri (neige ou verglas). Mais c'est aussi vrai que je n'ai pas à mettre de costard. Mine de rien, ça joue aussi  . 
Ou alors tu fais comme mon chef, il a un scoot 400, le pare-brise, le tablier   , (et envisage la béhème parce qu'il en a marre des tondeuses à gazon)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

dis à ton chef de penser à une moto.

Je crois qu'on a tous raison. Je te comprends pour le bébé, mais je suis aussi d'accord avec tout ce qui a été dit; si tu le peux: gardes ta bécane. Tu rouleras moins, différemment en tous cas. 

Je l'ai déja dit ici; je me suis sevré pendant 5 ans à la naissance de mon fils et pour moi ça a été difficile mais on s'en remet. je piquais les mob des gamins au tennis pour faire un tour:rose:  :rose: 

Bravo pour le bébé.


----------



## Pooley (26 Juillet 2007)

ooooh uun heureux papa de plus...  felicitastroumpf et bon courage avec le futur bambin ^^ (roh ca va je déconne, je décuve là..)

passer du scoot à la béhéme? y a quelle difference entre les deux?   (élevé chez HD j'y peux rien...)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> passer du scoot à la béhéme? y a quelle difference entre les deux?   (élevé chez HD j'y peux rien...)



Le prix?  

Féloch' pour le piti PommeQ! 
Réfléchis bien...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

je ne l'avais pas osé mais oui; quelle est la différence entre un scoot et une bm? le tablier?


je sais, la porte est là


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2007)

Le fait de se croire motard mais de continuer a rouler comme un gros con coursier parisien ?


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2007)

Bande de vilains, moi j'aime bien les b&#233;h&#232;mes. Elles vont loin !
Pourtant, il y a vingt ans, je tapais dans l'hypersport (&#224; l'&#233;poque, hein).


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2007)

Tiens, en regardant, si on centre un rond sur ma chouffe, ça fait même le logo BMW.
Top classe !


----------



## Romuald (26 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4343992 a dit:
			
		

> Le fait de se croire motard mais de continuer a rouler comme un gros con coursier parisien ?



Il collectionne les françaises des années fastes (Peugeot, Terrot, etc.). Il viendrait bien avec, mais à 80 à fond de trois - parce qu'il doit pas y avoir plus de trois rapports sur ces ancètres - sur l'autoroute + des freins et des pneus de vélo, ça craint un peu. Sans compter que pour ménager le costard, c'est pas top.
Mais c'est un motard, quoiqu'en pensent certains chevaucheurs de japonaises (j'peux l'dire, j'en suis un  )


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2007)

Je parle pas de ton gus Romu hein 

Je parlais de la recrudescence des trous d'balle qui passent de la conduite de scoot plus qu'approximative et dangereuse &#224; la BM en r&#233;gion parisienne.


----------



## PommeQ (26 Juillet 2007)

Merci à tous


----------



## woulf (26 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4344623 a dit:
			
		

> Je parle pas de ton gus Romu hein
> 
> Je parlais de la recrudescence des trous d'balle qui passent de la conduite de scoot plus qu'approximative et dangereuse &#224; la BM en r&#233;gion parisienne.



Ouais, mais de l&#224; &#224; mettre tous les B&#233;h&#232;mistes dans le m&#234;me panier, hein... c'est comme si je disais que les gus qui roulent en supersportive sont tous des trous de cul inconscients 

Je le dis parce que j'en ai eu une, et au milieu des Mostro, ST2, VFR et autres XJR (autre chose qu'un ZRX, mais bon  ), c'est je pense la moto qui m'a apport&#233; le plus de plaisir par sa facilit&#233; / fiabilit&#233; / confort pour partir &#224; 2 avec armes et bagages.

Bref, touches pas &#224; ma RT ! 

Je reconnais n&#233;anmoins qu'il y a une forte proportion de trous du cul, principalement en RP, roulant sur un v&#233;hicule de la marque &#224; l'h&#233;lice. Enfin, pas plus qu'en Deauville ou en feue pacific coast 
Ceci dit, les utilisateurs des autres marques ne laissent pas non plus leur part au chat...


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Juillet 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Tiens, en regardant, si on centre un rond sur ma chouffe, ça fait même le logo BMW.
> Top classe !



C'est vrai que tu as la classe la même avec la BMW et là ... c'est la gravure de mode


----------



## woulf (27 Juillet 2007)

un nouveau joujou sympa...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Juillet 2007)

Ya un target ?


----------



## ScubaARM (27 Juillet 2007)

Les ordinateurs de plongée font la même chose (enregistrement des paramètres avec possibilité de lecture des profils et "performances" sur pc), à chacun de faire la différence entre le réél et le "thérorique" pourtant issu en partie du réél. Autant pour la plongée cela va dans le sens de la sécurité alors pour les fondus de la vitesse à 2 roues ?!:hein: 
Toujours pareil, être responsable est un gage de sagesse quelque soit les "déviances" offertes.
En tout cas pour mon scarabé, pour l'instant pas d'utilité..., cela dit pour le motard averti et discipliné (un vrai motard quoi), c'est un vrai progrès.


----------



## woulf (28 Juillet 2007)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Ya un target ?



Je suppose que ça doit se bidouiller si on prend l'option Lance roquette et 7,62 chez le concessionnaire...
Disponible seulement sur les TANKS, c'est à dire... les béhèmes


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> pour le motard averti et discipliné (*un vrai motard quoi*)



Keudal'


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

salut les aminches.

Je serai dans le sud de samedi au 23 aout. Si kelke macgéens sont dans le coin. On peut se faire une bouffe ou une chtite balade en moto.

Camp de base: Frejus.
Rayon action: AIX- Monaco-Verdon

Et gaffe aux caravanes, piétons fous, cyclistes par grappe.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> salut les aminches.
> 
> Je serai dans le sud de samedi au 23 aout. Si kelke macgéens sont dans le coin. On peut se faire une bouffe ou une chtite balade en moto.
> 
> ...



Mince! J'y étais la semaine dernière. 
Fais toi bien plaiz' pour nous.  

Et à la rentrée, on s'organise un truc en RP.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

j'y compte bien. Le 12 ou le 13 (en fait les 2), une balade est préparée pr le ZRX club. On est déja 10 bécanes pour une boucle dans le Verdon.

:love::love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Août 2007)

Mince faut que je patiente encore moi.... :rateau: 

J'attaque bientôt la conduite et justement, je suis en train de voir niveau matos :

Petite question concernant le casque, qu'en est il des visières teintées ?
Il existe plusieurs opacités ? Qu'est ce que ça donne quand on roule la nuit niveau visibilité, vers quoi je devrai m'orienter ?
Merki....


----------



## Bassman (1 Août 2007)

Perso, je roule avec une visi&#232;re Iridium d&#232;s qu'il fait beau, et que je suis s&#251;r de ne pas rentrer de nuit.

C'est tr&#232;s agr&#233;able par soleil (et un look d'enfer  ), mais un manque de lumi&#232;re et ces visi&#232;res l&#224; deviennent passablement dangereuses (plus de notion de d&#233;tails, et de nuit, c'est encore plus simple tu ne vois rien). Faut savoir que les Iridiums sont interdites normalement pour circuler en France (reserv&#233;es au circuit uniquement).

Sinon la visi&#232;re teint&#233;e gris/bleu prot&#232;ge bien de l'&#233;blouissement, mais moins que l'iridium.

Par temps de pluie / gris / moche / nuit : visi&#232;re blanche ou teint&#233;e jaune/orange. Y'a rien de plus pr&#233;cis que les jaunes/oranges par temps gris, qui accentue la perception des d&#233;tails.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Mince faut que je patiente encore moi.... :rateau:
> 
> J'attaque bient&#244;t la conduite et justement, je suis en train de voir niveau matos :
> 
> ...



Visi&#232;res teint&#233;es = interdit. R&#233;serv&#233;es &#224; la comp&#233;tition.

Par exp&#233;rience, &#231;a &#224; l'air sympa mais c'est vrai que &#231;a peut &#234;tre dangereux. De nuit... ben t'y vois moins bien
De jour par grand beau temps... chaleur garantie quand t'arrives dans un tunnel pas &#233;clair&#233; (et il y en a)... surprise-surprise
Attention, ils ont des ordres et de t&#234;te: l'amende est de 90 &#8364;. Perso, j'ai une visi&#232;re tr&#232;s vaguement teint&#233;e qui me permet de ne pas &#234;tre &#233;bloui totalement.

D&#233;sol&#233; pour toi.


----------



## Bassman (1 Août 2007)

Et voila, ca poste ca poste mais ca lit pas 

ZRX, tu me feras p&#233;nitence de 3 S bleus et 5 chicanes


----------



## woulf (1 Août 2007)

Le truc absolument génial qu'avait mon Schubert, c'était la petite visière fumée retractable, placée dans le casque, derrière la visière principale. En plus on pouvait la baisser que le casque soit en position intégral ou pas.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4350500 a dit:
			
		

> Et voila, ca poste ca poste mais ca lit pas
> 
> ZRX, tu me feras p&#233;nitence de 3 S bleus et 5 chicanes



Rahh. Il y en a qui bosse m&#244;ssieur, pendant que j'&#233;crivais mon post en r&#233;pondant au t&#233;l&#233;phone, en remplissant un tableu excel... 

Pour Woulf, bien vu, j'y pense pas mais de plus en plus de casque sortent avec &#231;a. Un jour, j'avais eu l'id&#233;e &#244; combien "lumineuse" de rouler avec des lunettes de soleil... la trouille de ma vie en entrant dans un tunnel assez long, il faisait beau et j'arrive l&#224; dedans: le trouduc.l du monde doit ressembler &#224; &#231;a.

Bon je file faire mes paters et ave.


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Août 2007)

Quel pied ! :love:


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Quel pied ! :love:


Lequel ?!...
Gauche, ou droit ?!...  
Faut être sûr, hein !...


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4351733 a dit:
			
		

> Pareil hier soir avec ma femme : Quel pied !
> 
> Ah ? Tu parlais d'autre chose ?



J'ai enfin fait une ballade en moto , quel pied :love: . Bien trop courte ! Que 45 minutes  . Une belle accélération a 170 :love: . Je veux bien en tester une autre , c'était une SV


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

Moi j'ai fait du v&#233;lo dimanche dernier&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4351738 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai fait du vélo dimanche dernier





			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4351741 a dit:
			
		

> Du coup ça va devenir compliqué...
> 
> Nouveau portable, appareil photo ou permis moto + moto...
> 
> ...


Nihilistes !... 

  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

Ok. J'ai compris.

Tout le monde s'en fout.

Ok.

Ben merci, hein ??

:mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Août 2007)

Ah non tout va tr&#232;s bien


----------



## woulf (2 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4351741 a dit:
			
		

> Du coup ça va devenir compliqué...
> 
> Nouveau portable, appareil photo ou permis moto + moto...
> 
> ...



Ca vaudrait la peine d'en faire un blog.


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Ah non tout va très bien


T'es vraiment sûr ?!...
T'es pas malade ?!... :mouais:


----------



## woulf (2 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4351738 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai fait du vélo dimanche dernier



Avec ou sans sel(le) ?
En prenant allégrement des sens interdits, en roulant sur les trottoirs et en faisant peur aux vieilles dames ?

Tu vois, on s'en fout pas tant que ça


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> T'es vraiment sûr ?!...
> T'es pas malade ?!... :mouais:



Bien ouais :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

Ouais ouais ouais. Je vois l'genre.

Moi c'&#233;tait pas une SV, c'&#233;tait un BMX. J'ai le droit d'&#234;tre fan de deux roues aussi, merde alors !


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Bien ouais :love:


J'te crois pas !...


----------



## woulf (2 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4351757 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ouais ouais. Je vois l'genre.
> 
> Moi c'était pas une SV, c'était un BMX. J'ai le droit d'être fan de deux roues aussi, merde alors !




Wooow... et t'as fait des figures toussa ? 

Avec les cale pieds qui vont bien et tout ?

T'avais bien arboré ton uniforme djeunz-stritouaire-tribal touch ?

Des photos !


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> J'te crois pas !...



Moi j'dis qu'il bluff !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

Ben j'esp&#233;rais pour les photos. Mais le mec qui devait shooter, finalement il avait pas achet&#233; son apn, parce qu'il h&#233;sitait avec un ordinateur. Alors forc&#233;ment, pas facile. Mais bon. Voil&#224;. Moi aussi je voulais vous dire que j'avais fais un tour en deux roues  Je vous laisse


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4351766 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'dis qu'il bluff !


Des paris ?!... :style:





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4351767 a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'esp&#233;rais pour les photos. Mais le mec qui devait shooter, finalement il avait pas achet&#233; son apn, parce qu'il h&#233;sitait avec un ordinateur. Alors forc&#233;ment, pas facile. Mais bon. Voil&#224;. Moi aussi je voulais vous dire que j'avais fais un tour en deux roues  Je vous laisse


Poil aux...


----------



## woulf (2 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4351767 a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'espérais pour les photos. Mais le mec qui devait shooter, finalement il avait pas acheté son apn, parce qu'il hésitait avec un ordinateur. Alors forcément, pas facile. Mais bon. Voilà. Moi aussi je voulais vous dire que j'avais fais un tour en deux roues  Je vous laisse



Bah, il pouvait te filmer avec le isight intégrée... pfff, choisis mieux tes fréquentations à l'avenir.


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2007)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'esp&#233;rais pour les photos. Mais le mec qui devait shooter, finalement il avait pas achet&#233; son apn, parce qu'il h&#233;sitait avec un ordinateur. Alors forc&#233;ment, pas facile. Mais bon. Voil&#224;. Moi aussi je voulais vous dire que j'avais fais un tour en deux roues  Je vous laisse



Bah reste, c'est toujours sympa de partager des &#233;motions fortes.

Ce matin j'ai fait popo avant de prendre la moto (habile manoeuvre pour &#234;tre dans le topic), et ben en sortant des gogues, je me suis &#233;cri&#233; : Wouah ! Quel pied ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4351773 a dit:
			
		

> Bah reste, c'est toujours sympa de partager des émotions fortes.
> 
> Ce matin j'ai fait popo avant de prendre la moto (habile manoeuvre pour être dans le topic), et ben en sortant des gogues, je me suis écrié : Wouah ! Quel pied ! :love:



Ben mes canards, keske vous nous fêtes? Ben chaton, t'as fait du vélo où? dis moi tout.

SJP: je suis contre la pratique de la moto sans permis  t'es malade ou quoi? et à 170 en plus! On a eu Toumaï dans le genre casse cou, vla ty pas qu'il va nous jouer les prolongations.

Allez files dans ta chambre et réviser ton code.


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Août 2007)

M&#234;me pas vrai d'abord


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Même pas vrai d'abord



???? vous pouvez répéter la question


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

Un seul mot, et je vous le mets au frais, hein ? Moi, je sais pas comment vous faites pour supporter&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4351874 a dit:
			
		

> Un seul mot, et je vous le mets au frais, hein ? Moi, je sais pas comment vous faites pour supporter :mouais:


Faudrait savoir à combien de discussions il est abonné...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

Oula&#8230; pour &#231;a, _&#233;ventuellement_, il y a des m&#233;thodes bien plus efficaces quoique tr&#232;s rapides


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Août 2007)

le chancre mou des forums...  :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4351874 a dit:
			
		

> Un seul mot, et je vous le mets au frais, hein ? Moi, je sais pas comment vous faites pour supporter :mouais:



Boah tu peux même mettre au congel direct là.


----------



## guytantakul (2 Août 2007)

Oui, 3 heures au congélo et après un coup de chalumeau dessus. 
Si le roulement ne vient pas après ça...


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2007)

Faudra prendre l'extracteur si &#231;a vient pas. Et marteau/burin si &#231;a coince toujours


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4351918 a dit:
			
		

> Boah tu peux même mettre au congel direct là.





guytantakul a dit:


> Oui, 3 heures au congélo et après un coup de chalumeau dessus.
> Si le roulement ne vient pas après ça...





			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4351959 a dit:
			
		

> Faudra prendre l'extracteur si ça vient pas. Et marteau/burin si ça coince toujours



Aaaaahhh ! Les joies de la mécanique de précision :love: :love: :love:


----------



## PommeQ (2 Août 2007)

Je veins d'apprendre que mon pére c'est fait plaisir en achetant une CBF 1000 ... deja testé ici ???


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2007)

Mon p&#232;re en a une, que j'ai test&#233; un tit peu. Et mon concessionnaire m'en avait pr&#234;t&#233; une pendant que la mienne &#233;tait en r&#233;vision.

Bien, bon, agr&#233;able. Le seul d&#233;faut que mon p&#232;re a soulign&#233; c'est le fait qu'elle vibre pas mal (compar&#233; a ses VFR qui ont pr&#233;c&#233;d&#233; le CBF).

Moi partant du 600 CBF, &#231;a vibre moins, donc je n'ai pas le m&#234;me comparatif forc&#233;ment. Et puis faut avouer que le 1000 est vachement mieux fini que le 600, a mon grand regret quand m&#234;me.

Ah si un truc non n&#233;gligeable, mon p&#232;re l'a fait de suite &#233;quiper d'un car&#233;nage complet pour la prot&#233;ger. Donc hormis les vibrations, je pense qu'il en est tr&#232;s content, et moi pas grand chose a en dire autre que du positif.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

je confirme. C'est pas la moto à sensation mais c'est typique Honda. Propre, mauvaise nulle part mais pas la meilleure non plus. Facile à l'usage et la conduite, rassurante tout pouvant faire joujou de temps en temps...

Valeur sur  

Ca peut pas valoir miss ZRX mais c'est une autre histoire.


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Août 2007)

Excusez moi mon inculture mais quelle moto ( pour d&#233;butant ) a un cale pied qui n'est pas limite sur le pot ? 

Hier avec la ( le ? ) Bandit de mon pote , j'ai eu assez peur de mettre mon pied sur le pot , sa nana avait un peu ab&#238;m&#233;  le pot en mettant son pied dessus ...
Et vu que cette ballade m'a donne envie de passer v&#233;ritablement mes permis ( auto et moto ) . Je me renseigne


----------



## tirhum (3 Août 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Excusez moi mon inculture mais quelle moto ( pour débutant ) a un cale pied qui n'est pas limite sur le pot ?
> 
> Hier avec la ( le ? ) Bandit de mon pote , j'ai eu assez peur de mettre mon pied sur le pot , sa nana avait un peu abîmé  le pot en mettant son pied dessus ...
> Et vu que cette ballade m'a donne envie de passer véritablement mes permis ( auto et moto ) . Je me renseigne


Du 170 km/h...
Sans permis ?!...





ZRXolivier a dit:


> (...)
> SJP: je suis contre la pratique de la moto sans permis  t'es malade ou quoi? et à 170 en plus!
> (...)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Août 2007)

J'ai bien une id&#233;e, d'autant que t'as d&#233;j&#224; le permis pour &#231;a...  :sleep:

Edith : non rien finalement, tu sembles &#234;tre capable de faire un choix entre vert et rouge... c'est d&#233;j&#224; &#231;a...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Faudrait savoir &#224; combien de discussions il est abonn&#233;...


Il dit "un seul mot" et toi tu en alignes 9 brisant d'un coup le r&#234;ve de g&#233;n&#233;rations de macg&#233;en !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

Z'&#234;tes vraiment des pourris !

Foutez-lui la paix, un peu !

Bon. Moi je r&#233;ponds &#224; sa question.

Tiens !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Excusez moi mon inculture mais quelle moto ( pour débutant ) a un cale pied qui n'est pas limite sur le pot ?
> 
> Hier avec la ( le ? ) Bandit de mon pote , j'ai eu assez peur de mettre mon pied sur le pot , sa nana avait un peu abîmé  le pot en mettant son pied dessus ...
> Et vu que cette ballade m'a donne envie de passer véritablement mes permis ( auto et moto ) . Je me renseigne



C'est pas bien grave ça.
Passe déjà ton (tes? ) permis, tu verras ensuite.

Commence par un R1. C'est très doux. Ca se contrôle nickel, impossible de te tuer avec ça.  


Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## tirhum (3 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4352475 a dit:
			
		

> Z'êtes vraiment des pourris !
> 
> Foutez-lui la paix, un peu !
> 
> ...


Tu r'vends ta meule ?!....


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Août 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est pas bien grave ça.
> Passe déjà ton (tes? ) permis, tu verras ensuite.
> 
> Commence par un R1. C'est très doux. Ca se contrôle nickel, impossible de te tuer avec ça.
> ...





Je suis pas inculte a ce point ....  . Je sais c'est quoi une R1 . Tant qu'on y est une hayabusa , non ?


----------



## guytantakul (3 Août 2007)

Bah, une R1 c'est tr&#232;s facile d'acc&#232;s. un peu comme un v&#233;lo.
Moi qui me plie aux exigences de mes machines (guidonnages en sortie de virage, dribbles au r&#233;trogradage, creux en bas, manque de chevaux en haut...), je te promets qu'avec une R1, rien de tout cela n'arrive.

Promis ! C'est vraiment une moto tranquille pour d&#233;buter


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2007)

Prend un v&#233;lo si t'as peur de te cramer avec un pot d'&#233;chapement.

Ou un solex. C'est bien un solex.

Ah non merde, &#231;a reste du 2 roues, et &#231;a veut dire que &#231;a reste dans ce fil...


Personne aurait une merde a 6 roues pour SJP, comme &#231;a on lui ouvre un fil pour les 6 roues pis basta


----------



## woulf (3 Août 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Bah, une R1 c'est très facile d'accès. un peu comme un vélo.
> Moi qui me plie aux exigences de mes machines (guidonnages en sortie de virage, dribbles au rétrogradage, creux en bas, manque de chevaux en haut...), je te promets qu'avec une R1, rien de tout cela n'arrive.
> 
> Promis ! C'est vraiment une moto tranquille pour débuter



En plus, c'est super maniable comme bécane.
Les derniers millésimes doivent bien avoir le pot sous la selle: tu risques plus de te cramer les pieds, ça fera juste un peu chaud aux fesses en hiver.
En plus, la fiabilité légendaire des Yamaha (pas comme... au hasard... ZRX, es-tu là ???) fait que tu n'auras pas de pièces à changer dessus, et le coût d'assurance de cette moto jeune ne doit pas dépasser 3 macbooks et 2 APN, par semestre.
Fonces, Alphonse !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu r'vends ta meule ?!....


Naaan ! Je donne des conseils avis&#233;s moi ! Une moto pour d&#233;butant : PAF !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4352536 a dit:
			
		

> Personne aurait une merde a 6 roues pour SJP, comme ça on lui ouvre un fil pour les 6 roues pis basta



ça ?


----------



## guytantakul (3 Août 2007)

Je crois qu'il aime les hayabusa, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je suis pas inculte a ce point ....  . Je sais c'est quoi une R1 . Tant qu'on y est une hayabusa , non ?



Hé!  
Je suis sympa, je te conseille une super becane!  

Serieusement hein. :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

Tu ferais mieux de lui conseiller d'aller jouer aux billes sur l'autoroute  &#199;a reviendrait au m&#234;me


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4352786 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ferais mieux de lui conseiller d'aller jouer aux billes sur l'autoroute  Ça reviendrait au même



Mais alors, bien au milieu hein.


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2007)

Sinon y'a Colin-maillard sur l'autoroute qu'est pas mal


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2007)

Tiens, NED peint des motos maintenant.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tiens, NED peint des motos maintenant.



Uniquement celle de SMG.


----------



## guytantakul (3 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tiens, NED peint des motos maintenant.



Ce n'est pas une moto, mais une troto, à ne pas confondre avec trottoir


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Août 2007)

Vous êtes tous des méchants (surtout Nounours !  ), voilà, maintenant, il pleure... :rateau:


----------



## woulf (4 Août 2007)

Voilà un nouvel hybride, entre la brèle et la caisse... 

Ca se passe là


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Voilà un nouvel hybride, entre la brèle et la caisse...
> 
> Ca se passe là



Ça fait surtout penser à un hybride entre la brèle et la ... trottinette !


----------



## Vivid (4 Août 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Voilà un nouvel hybride, entre la brèle et la caisse...
> 
> Ca se passe là



un chiotte debout!


----------



## PommeQ (4 Août 2007)

Je suis vert ma FZ6S n'est pas parti avec un prix de reserve a 4050 !!!!! Je vais finir par la garder et suivre vos conseils


----------



## woulf (4 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça fait surtout penser à un hybride entre la brèle et la ... trottinette !



Moi qui me disais que ça remplacerait avantageusement ton déambulateur, et qu'on pourrait même demander à ZRX Olivier de nous trouver des vieux stickers H2 ou "350Four" pour te rappeler ta jeunesse... eh bien peau d'balle, tiens !


----------



## woulf (4 Août 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> Je suis vert ma FZ6S n'est pas parti avec un prix de reserve a 4050 !!!!! Je vais finir par la garder et suivre vos conseils



Bah, c'est peut être écrit comme ça...

Sinon, essaies les petites annonces macgé... on me susurre dans l'oreillette que certains membres, posteurs dans ce thread à l'occasion, hésitent entre une moto, un appareil photo et un macbook...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Août 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Bah, c'est peut être écrit comme ça...
> 
> Sinon, essaies les petites annonces macgé... on me susurre dans l'oreillette que certains membres, posteurs dans ce thread à l'occasion, hésitent entre une moto, un appareil photo et un macbook...



Oui, ceci dit, je pense qu'il espère vendre sa moto avant 2024...


----------



## PommeQ (5 Août 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Oui, ceci dit, je pense qu'il espère vendre sa moto avant 2024...



Si je la vends avec un MBP en option ... ca peut aider non ?


----------



## nicogala (5 Août 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Voilà un nouvel hybride, entre la brèle et la caisse...
> 
> Ca se passe là



Pfff... t'as rien compris : c'est un Segway-3-wheels pour les débutants   

Tenez, une vidéo qu'elle fait bizarre à regarder, on a l'impression d'être bourré et de pas bien comprendre les premières secondes... 

[YOUTUBE]kxsYIWGXbJM[/YOUTUBE]

Méheuu... je veux ça sur la mienne aussi !! (quoique ça m'arrive bcp moins qu'au début de me retrouver coincé au bas de pentes où je peux pas faire demi-tour :rateau: )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2007)

et voila, on s'absente 5 minutes et c'est le boxon.

Je lui conseillerai bien un 500 CX au ptit débutant. Increvable, facile, pas chere, pièces facile à trouver après une chute, pot bien bas. 

Et puis avantage ultime sur une R1: ça ne se vole pas. Limite, y faut laisser de l'argent dessus pour qu'un voleur normal la regarde.

Woulf: t'es un faux frère.

PS: pour ceux qui viennent sur Fréjus, gaffe!!! mais gaffe de chez gaffe!!! ces abrutis ont refaient les passages cloutés et bandes blanches avec une peinture spéciale patinoire. Un bon demi CM d'épaisseur, bien lisses... du bonheur pour hockeyeur.  Je te dis pas, t'arrives gentillement au ralenti, tu laisses passer la troupe de retour de la plage, tu démarres et PAF: la virgule majuscule  . J'imagine SJP sur une R1 là dessus. PAF : 1 carénage, 1 pot, 1 retro...

Non, gaffe. J'espere qu'ils ont pas fait ça sur la corniche parceque sinon; la pizza va être soldée d'ici peu.

Bon, je pense à vous quand même, il fait beau, pas trop chaud, les filles sont belles (enfin presque toutes  ) et le rosé est sympa:love:


----------



## Lila (6 Août 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ..... bandes blanches avec une peinture spéciale patinoire *+* le rosé est sympa:love:


 .....

 ...après tu t'étonnes !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

Le Lila déforme les propos. Surtout après le 3° verre.

Bon, cette mini AES, tu nous l'organises quand? Parceque c'est chaud là.

Pour les peintures, même les voitures ripent dessus  et comme souvent ils ont positionnés les passages cloutés en biais par rapport au carrefour...

Bref, sinon, c'est sympa, miss ZRX a son studio perso au sous sol et nous on a droit à la sérénade tous les soirs  Je vais juste aller leur demander de nous jouer un morceau des Floyds, il parait qu'ils jouent les morceaux à la demande.   Après je fous le feu à l'ampli.


----------



## Lila (7 Août 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Le Lila déforme les propos. Surtout après le 3° verre.
> 
> Bon, cette mini *AES*, tu nous l'organises quand? Parceque c'est chaud là.



....bourré comme t'es ...AES c'est Ambulance Entorses Secours..... 

Naaaaannnnn ! tranquille ! Bronze un peu (si tu trouves de la place sur la plage) et après je t'emmene faire le col d Babaou !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....bourré comme t'es ...AES c'est Ambulance Entorses Secours.....
> 
> Naaaaannnnn ! tranquille ! Bronze un peu (si tu trouves de la place sur la plage) et après je t'emmene faire le col d Babaou !!!!!



quand tu veux. Piting que j'aime pas les plages pleines de monde. Allé, des chtites virotes dans l'arrière pays? demain j'attaque, trop marre du  bord de mer.


----------



## Lila (8 Août 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> quand tu veux. Piting que j'aime pas les plages pleines de monde. *Allé, des chtites virotes dans l'arrière pays? demain j'attaque*, trop marre du  bord de mer.



.... ..ben non .....il pleut !


----------



## tirhum (8 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> .... ..ben non .....il pleut !


Ah !...
Pas ici... 
Pour une fois....


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2007)

Gros orages ici depuis ce matin... m&#234;me des innondations. :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (8 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4358030 a dit:
			
		

> Gros orages ici depuis ce matin... même des innondations. :mouais:


----------



## Captain_X (8 Août 2007)

c'est au cas ou les 2 roues p&#232;tent ?


----------



## Captain_X (8 Août 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Méheuu... je veux ça sur la mienne aussi !! (quoique ça m'arrive bcp moins qu'au début de me retrouver coincé au bas de pentes où je peux pas faire demi-tour :rateau: )



achète un 1500 goldwin ... minimum


----------



## tirhum (8 Août 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> c'est au cas ou les 2 roues pètent ?


Je crois surtout qu'on a trouvé une meule parfaite pour un casse-c... éminent posteur de ce fil.... :style:




			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4352536 a dit:
			
		

> Prend un vélo si t'as peur de te cramer avec un pot d'échapement.
> 
> Ou un solex. C'est bien un solex.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain_X (8 Août 2007)

tout le monde peut pas &#234;tre un motard et &#234;tre sympathique ... y'en a m&#234;me qui ont des harley...c'est dire


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2007)

Esp&#233;rons que niveau coloris elle lui plaise


----------



## tirhum (8 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4358105 a dit:
			
		

> Espérons que niveau coloris elle lui plaise


J'espère que tu as du temps devant toi...
Si il faut attendre pour choisir la peinture...


----------



## Lila (8 Août 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> tout le monde peut pas être un motard et être sympathique ... y'en a même qui ont des harley...c'est dire



...ahhhhh ! Laisse Papy The Big tranquille hein !!!


----------



## Captain_X (8 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> J'espère que tu as du temps devant toi...
> Si il faut attendre pour choisir la peinture...




y'a que les cons qui s'arrète sur ce genre de détails ... et ceux qui roulent en harley ou assimilées


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> y'a que les cons qui s'arrète sur ce genre de détails ... et ceux qui roulent en harley ou assimilées



Tu dis ça parce que ton veau a un coloris de merde?


----------



## guytantakul (8 Août 2007)

Ah ? Capi a repeint son GSX en marron ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

Je sais pô'.

Il a pas osé me montrer des photos.


----------



## Captain_X (8 Août 2007)

beurk le marron c'est pour une honda ca ... moi j'ai un joli bordeaux .... 
quand au terme veau  khyu sait tr&#232;s bien de quoi il parle :-", en revanche il a omis de pr&#233;ciser qu'on roulait pas sur la m&#234;me machine bien que la m&#234;me marque...

faut dire que la mienne &#233;tait fabriqu&#233; du temps ou m&#234;me Gkat &#233;tait jeune ... et guytan en a encore des souvenirs &#233;mus


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> beurk le marron c'est pour une honda ca ... moi j'ai un joli bordeaux ....
> quand au terme veau  khyu sait très bien de quoi il parle :-", en revanche il a omis de préciser qu'on roulait pas sur la même machine bien que la même marque...
> 
> faut dire que la mienne était fabriqué du temps ou même Gkat était jeune ... et guytan en a encore des souvenirs émus



'Foiré!  
J'ai pas une meule de papy mwaaa!


----------



## nicogala (8 Août 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> achète un 1500 goldwin ... minimum


T'es fou ! En occas avec dans les 80 000 bornes c'est 15 000 !  
Celle de la vidéo c'est plutôt dans les 9000 neuve... c'est plus mieux... pas (du tout) le même style, mais bien cool (solide, passe partout dans les chemins, ne se vole pas D) ) ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

rah, chaque fois que je lis Capi... ça me fait penser à Capirossi.

hier, pitite balade entre le Muy et Plan de la tour. Par contre quel ZEF! j'ose plus enlever le kask de peur que l'adage ne se vérifie (ça, c'est fait). 

Petite anecdote:
3 gars, 2 minettes décident de louer un bateau (genre grosse barque à moteur avec auvant et tout...) Grosse frime sur le port (juste en bas de l'appart.), on entendait qu'eux. Les voila parties, bon, un peu dans le désordre; genre je sais plus si je dois prendre par la droite, la gauche voire en marche arrière... mais bon parties.

Le vent forci un peu, et les voila qui débarquent en gros 1 h après être partie, je crois que le blanc blême de leur visage est une création qu'ils vont déposer tant je n'avais jamais vu une couleur pareil. Bref, après avoir bataillé pour arrimer ce Pitin de bateau, les voila repartis en ralant parceque le loueur veut pas les rembourser.

Moralité: Ne pas s'éloigner de chez soi à l'heure de l'apéro quand il y a du zef; spectacle garantie.


----------



## Captain_X (9 Août 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> 'Foiré!
> J'ai pas une meule de papy mwaaa!




nan t'as une meule de morveux qui perd un cylindre à la première ondée


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> nan t'as une meule de morveux qui perd un cylindre à la première ondée


Elle a arret&#233; de tomber en panne a chaque sortie ta br&#232;le toi ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> nan t'as une meule de morveux qui perd un cylindre à la première ondée



En attendant, ma bande de peur fait pas la taille de ton slip kangourou!  



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4359521 a dit:
			
		

> Elle a arreté de tomber en panne a chaque sortie ta brèle toi ? :rateau:



Parce qu'il ose quand même la sortir? :mouais:


----------



## Captain_X (9 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4359521 a dit:
			
		

> Elle a arret&#233; de tomber en panne a chaque sortie ta br&#232;le toi ? :rateau:



ou&#233; j'ai chang&#233; entre temps ... marre des batteries qui se d&#233;vissent &#224; chaque dos d'&#226;ne... mais bon ca fait jamais que 2 ans


----------



## arcank (9 Août 2007)

Pitin, je viens de rater le plateau 
Trop de stress, j'&#233;tais tout bloqu&#233;. J'ai fait B (pour cafouille sur v&#233;rif de fuite d'huile et extinction des t&#233;moins d'alerte), puis B (deux fois le m&#234;me poteau), et un C sur le rapide (erreur parcours puis temps+juste au demi-tour puis c&#244;ne &#224; l'&#233;vitement (la totale))

Pfff ... en plus je savais mes fiches.


----------



## Captain_X (9 Août 2007)

t'avais fait le pari de le rat&#233; ???  car l&#224; t'as fait fort.... il pleuvait j'esp&#232;re... t'avais mal dormi ... c'est combien maintenant la repr&#233;sentation ? en euros....


----------



## arcank (9 Août 2007)

Ben j'ai fait 10h de pratique (pas enti&#232;rement sur le plateau, en comptant le trajet), en commen&#231;ant lundi dernier. Et il est vrai que niveau &#233;quilibre et dosage embrayage, j'ai parfois des soucis.
Et mal dormi effectivement. G&#233;n&#233;ralement il me faut un pti temps de chauffe et je suis venu dans la voiture d'auto &#233;cole, dc chauffe=z&#233;ro. Et puis je suis pass&#233; en dernier donc je me suis mis pas mal de pression, surtout apr&#232;s le premier B (rrrh)

Pour la repr&#233;sentation, je sais pas encore, je verrais au retour de vacances 

Mais bon, &#231;a signifie quand m&#234;me que je suis pas au point. Donc, c'est un peu normal de pas l'avoir.
Tant pis ! Mais &#231;a entame pas mon envie de faire de la moto. Alors autant bien en faire.


----------



## Captain_X (9 Août 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Tant pis ! Mais ça entame pas mon envie de faire de la moto. Alors autant bien en faire.



c'est une bonne chose ... 

10H c'est un peu court, c'est un suicidaire ton prof


----------



## arcank (9 Août 2007)

Je lui avais demand&#233; un stage court parce que j'avais pas des masses de temps. Donc de toute fa&#231;on, c'&#233;tait je l'ai, c'est bien, sinon, tant pis, je continue et repasse plus tard.

Mais c'est dommage parce que la veille j'avais des bons chrono, et passait nickel au slalom.
J'ai fait un tour en voiture depuis ... C'est fade comme conduite


----------



## Staby (3 Septembre 2007)

Salut à Tous,


Je voulais savoir si certains s'y connaissent un peu, quelles couleurs existent pour le scooter Vespa de Piaggio... Je connais le Bleu Nuit, le Noir, Le Jaune, Le vert bouteille, le Blanc, Le Rouge...

Mais sur le site et sur Google on n'en voit pas d'autres. Je sais qu'il y en a un Violet Nuit que j'ai vu et d'autres customisés...

Alors, qui peut me montrer quelques modèles un peu plus originaux par des photos ou des liens...?



Merci à Tous,


M.


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Septembre 2007)

Faut aller sur ces sites de mecs qu'ont des vespa, qui passent leurs journées à les réparer pour qu'ils fonctionnent correctement, qui sortent le soir qu'avec des gens qui ont aussi des vespa, dans des endroits ou il n'y a que des mecs qu'ont des vespa qui sortent,et  qui s'échangent leurs gonzesses entre mecs qui ont des vespa.

Du coup les mecs ils montent des sites avec que des photos des vespa de leurs potes avec leurs ex qui posent devant.

Yen a plein des comme ça chez moi, j'imagine qu'il doit y en avoir un peu partout, tu tapes "vespa club issy les moulineaux" ou "passion vespa dordogne" des trucs du genre, tu seras servi.


----------



## elKBron (4 Septembre 2007)

je croyais qu on disait UN vespa 

(je sais, on est un c0n)


----------



## Nephou (4 Septembre 2007)

Il parait aussi qu&#8217;il y a une discussion d&#233;di&#233;e aux deux-roues .

M&#234;me que c&#8217;est par l&#224;&#8230;
_
Allez hop, soyons fous : fusionnons_


----------



## Lila (4 Septembre 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Allez hop, soyons fous : fusionnons[/I]




..... :love:  on va pouvoir draguer les nanas des mecs &#224; Vespa qui sortent qu'entre mecs qui ont des Vespa.....

..maintenant tu me diras , ya des mecs qui roulent avec des tas de boues qui sont pires que les Vespa    

..Donc bienvenue &#224; toi Staby, m&#234;me Vespiste, on aime les motard ici...
(sauf les mecs en kawa, en harley.... ...)


----------



## PommeQ (4 Septembre 2007)

Un petit coucou ici !

J'ai eu l'occasion de rouler avec la nouvelle moto de mon padre une CBF 1000 et c'est vraiment bluffant :love: 

Quel plaisir du couple et de la puissance ... ca change du FZ6 ... un vrai régal à la conduite cette CBF ce qui compense son look classique !


----------



## sundance (6 Septembre 2007)

tiens un fil à deux pattes 
après quelques accidents de moto, je n'étais sûrement pas très doué:rose:  j'ai décidé d'arrêter avant de finir entre deux planches mais l'amour est toujours là!
Un grand V à tous


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

sundance a dit:


> tiens un fil à deux pattes
> après quelques accidents de moto, je n'étais sûrement pas très doué:rose:  j'ai décidé d'arrêter avant de finir entre deux planches mais l'amour est toujours là!
> Un grand V à tous



Tu vas pas nous faire le lapin quand même.

C'est pas grave. Benvenue ici et sur le forum.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

Tu chasses depuis la civi&#232;re &#224; l'int&#233;rieur de l'ambulance ? Sont costauds les chasseurs cette ann&#233;e  PAN mon lapin !!!!


----------



## Lila (6 Septembre 2007)

sundance a dit:


> tiens un fil &#224; deux pattes
> apr&#232;s quelques accidents de moto, je n'&#233;tais s&#251;rement pas tr&#232;s dou&#233;:rose:  j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; d'arr&#234;ter avant de finir *entre deux planches ** mais l'amour est toujours l&#224;!
> Un grand V &#224; tous



...welcome &#224; toi Sundance !!!!!!!
...je vois que tu es une grosse pince !!!!!    

..tu seras pas d&#233;pays&#233; ici  

..que ceux qui se sont jamais bourr&#233;s l&#233;vent leur b&#233;quille !!!!!

Ps : * d'habitude on dit entre *4* planches (quoiqu'il en faut 6 en r&#233;alit&#233.....mais c'est vrai...&#231;a d&#233;pend aussi de ce qui reste !!!:sick: :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...welcome à toi Sundance !!!!!!!
> ...je vois que tu es une grosse pince !!!!!
> 
> ..tu seras pas dépaysé ici
> ...




a mon avis, nous sommes témoins d'une phobie des rouleux compresseurs. C'est le seul moyen de finir entre seulement 2 planches.

Et puis, je lève pas ma béquille devant tout le monde  ZRX va tomber. A l'arrêt en plus, il n'y a rien de plus vexant.:rose:


----------



## sundance (6 Septembre 2007)

on peut dire que j'me suis  un peu gourré et pas gauffré pour une fois   
vous avez pour ainsi dire un petit aperçu de ma maladresse dans toute sa splendeur alors imaginez sur deux roues:affraid:


----------



## sundance (6 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Tu vas pas nous faire* le lapin* quand même.
> 
> C'est pas grave. Benvenue ici et sur le forum.



en civière


----------



## guytantakul (6 Septembre 2007)

C'est un jeu avec les nouveaux arrivants (un nouveau jeu d'ailleurs). Leur r&#233;pondre avec "lapin" dans le message. Il y a un championnat, imagine ! 

EDIT : l&#224;, tu vois, je gagne un truc comme 5 points (je crois tout du moins, je ne suis pas tellement au jus, je ne cours pas cette saison)


----------



## sundance (6 Septembre 2007)

bin non je ne crois pas car j'ai découvert le jeu du lapin  alors je ne suis plus un lapin


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

sundance a dit:


> bin non je ne crois pas car j'ai d&#233;couvert le jeu du lapin  alors je ne suis plus un lapin



Si si. 
Et si tu fais "PAN",

Guytantakul l'a dans l'os et est &#233;limin&#233; pour la semaine. 

Bienvenue


----------



## tirhum (6 Septembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Si si.
> Et si tu fais "PAN",
> 
> Guytantakul l'a dans l'os et est éliminé pour la semaine.
> ...


Poil au... 

=>[]


----------



## guytantakul (6 Septembre 2007)

sundance a dit:


> bin non je ne crois pas car j'ai découvert le jeu du lapin  alors je ne suis plus un lapin



À ton rythme, encore trois jours à te terrer derrières des buttes avec une pulsation à 240 bpm


----------



## sundance (6 Septembre 2007)

Pan ! 
chantal goya va refaire un carton grâce à vous


----------



## guytantakul (6 Septembre 2007)

Te casses pas, je t'ai dit que je n'&#233;tais pas en comp&#233;tition 

... et c'est trop tard pour Kyu qui est couvert par Tirhum...


----------



## tirhum (6 Septembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Te casses pas, je t'ai dit que je n'étais pas en compétition


Poil au... 



=>[] :casse:


----------



## guytantakul (6 Septembre 2007)

à la dentition ?


----------



## Pooley (23 Septembre 2007)

sont où les amis motards là?

j'aurai eu besoin de l'avis d'initiés (ou non...) sur le choix d'une premiere moto, pasque même si c'est pas avant looooooongtemps que je me l'acheterai (si dieu le veut), j'me tâte déjà...

c'est bien une FZ6 pour commencer? la version sans carrénage.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> sont où les amis motards là?
> 
> j'aurai eu besoin de l'avis d'initiés (ou non...) sur le choix d'une premiere moto, pasque même si c'est pas avant looooooongtemps que je me l'acheterai (si dieu le veut), j'me tâte déjà...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2007)

rooooh le méchant. 

le FZ6 est pas mal. Je mettrais juste un bémol sur le fait qu'un 4 en ligne de cette cylindrée est avare en sensation en bas.

Voir aussi; le ER6 Kawa (meilleur rapport qualité/prix), le CBF honda (linéaire mais toujours pas mal), la ducati (esprit twin marqué).

Es tu limité en 34 CV? si oui, oublies le 4 cylindres et regardes du coté bi ou mono, t'auras des sensations.

Sinon, il y aura toujours des gens comme pascal qui aiment les cylindres à trous et la bonne odeur d'huile de ricin. Mais là, là, on est plus dans le raisonnable, on entre dans le passionnel  (que je partage:love: )

comment ça je m'égare! la moto, c'est d'abord ça, le reste: ON S'en TAPE


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2007)

+1

Le bi pour commencer c'est sympa.
SV650, ER6, Mostro 695, CB500, ...

Le 4' c'est sympa aussi, mais en haut. Et quand tu es en haut, tu vas déjà vite.


----------



## Pooley (23 Septembre 2007)

bon deja je passe ma conduite auto là... je pense avoir la moto d'ici a l'été prochain... après je pense pas avoir les finances pour m'acheter une moto avant l'échéance de sdeux ans de limitation donc je pense pas être limité à 34 ch lorsque j'acheterai...

le mostro me botte bien mais parait que confort de conduite c'est pas du tout ça...

ça serait une becane pour la ville et peut etre de temps en temps des déplacements en province, mais je pense pas que ça soit pour des grands voyages...

la FZ6  le mostro et la FZ1 sont les modeles qui m'ont le plus marqué jusqu'a présent... (et honda je pense pas...) ah oui y avait aussi la speed triple de chez triumph


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> le CBF honda (lin&#233;aire mais toujours pas mal), la ducati (esprit twin marqu&#233.



Attention, le 600 CBF est reloud niveau suspente arri&#232;re, et confort selle, conducteur, et surtout passager.

J'en avais pas conscience jusque l&#224;, mais j'ai test&#233;, certes avec l'habitude d'un 800 VFR pour poser mon cul derri&#232;re le pilote, et c'est pas terrible.

Le 1000 CBF de ce c&#244;t&#233; l&#224; est bcp mieux fini, et bcp plus confortable.

Et pour ne pas rester sur un mauvais descriptif, je reste quand m&#234;me tr&#232;s content de mon 600 CBF pour mon premier gros cube. Il est un peu correct, pardonne les petites erreurs, et reste agr&#233;able.

Et puis comme je ne connais pas les autres 600 &#233;quivalent, je n'ai pas d'angle de comparaison.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> bon deja je passe ma conduite auto l&#224;... je pense avoir la moto d'ici a l'&#233;t&#233; prochain... apr&#232;s je pense pas avoir les finances pour m'acheter une moto avant l'&#233;ch&#233;ance de sdeux ans de limitation donc je pense pas &#234;tre limit&#233; &#224; 34 ch lorsque j'acheterai...
> 
> le mostro me botte bien mais parait que confort de conduite c'est pas du tout &#231;a...
> 
> ...



FZ1 et SpeedTriple, c'est un peu gros pour commencer.  

Si le look triumph te pla&#238;t, le street triple est une bombe!
Leger, maniable, parfait pour la ville. Ajoute &#224; cela un petit bloc moteur 675cm3 trois cylindres et tu as une super bonne b&#233;cane. 

Et si tu as pas de sous, la mythique honda CB500 est excellente! Bridable en 34cv. Pas cher &#224; l'entretien comme &#224; l'achat. Increvable. Une super bonne moto aussi pour se faire la main sur route comme sur piste.


----------



## sundance (24 Septembre 2007)

un petit conseil de plus 
je comprends que tu puisses être attiré par un speed triple mais à mon avis pour débuter tu devrais te faire la main sur une machine qui te pardonnera tes erreurs de débutant. 
tel un cb 500 c'est celle qui pardonne le plus et increvable par-dessus le marché.
au moins pendant quelques mois et ensuite tu pourras passer à autre chose parce que commencer par une bête qui envoie les bourrins tu risques de te retrouver assez vite dans l'mur


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> la moto, c'est d'abord ça, le reste: ON S'en TAPE




Oui, bon, n'exagère pas, on se tape plus souvent la bourre que le reste, hein ! :mouais:

:rateau:


----------



## Pooley (24 Septembre 2007)

@ sundance : mon oncle me vend une custom 125 pour pas cher du tout (je sais pas combien mais ca va pas chercher loin) pour pouvoir commencer doucement avec mon permis auto. c'est sur je prendrai pas un speed triple ou une fz1 comme premiere becane mais c'est un peu... un objectif que je me fixe quoi  

merci du conseil


----------



## sundance (24 Septembre 2007)

pas de quoi pooley tu fais bien d'être raisonnable pour débuter 
je ne sais quel custom te propose ton oncle mais si c'est la 125 custom de chez honda c'est une bonne bécane et en plus à mon goût elle est superbe, j'ai même cru que c'était une 500! mon voisin en a une pour paris et il est râvi et pourtant il a aussi une très grosse harley qu'il ne sort que le week end car trop lourde pour se faufiler.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

sundance a dit:


> il a aussi une très grosse harley



On parlait de moto...


----------



## Pooley (25 Septembre 2007)

khyu mon père a une electra et une dyna   (et j'ai failli suivre ses traces mais me suis rendu compte que c'était pas trop ce que je preferais comme bécanes...)

alors poupougne :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> khyu mon père a une electra et une dyna



Hein. Quoi.
Je comprends pas.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

c'est vrai que panhard pour une moto  

Electra, Electra... Bel?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> khyu mon p&#232;re a une electra





ZRXolivier a dit:


> Electra, Electra... Bel?



Nan, c'est vrai, Electra, c't'un vrai avion, ce pi&#232;ge ! :rateau:




Hein ? Ah ! C'&#233;tait pas Lokheed Electra ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

WOUAHH l'aut hé,

4 hélices en V
Carénage intégral


Un vrai n'avion de courses.


----------



## Bassman (25 Septembre 2007)

Ah c'est pas en ligne les 4 h&#233;lices ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

tu sais que tu devrais passer à Kawa toi? ça irait mieux à ton teint (vert)


----------



## Bassman (25 Septembre 2007)

J'y pense un peu pour la rempla&#231;ante du 600 CBF actuel.

Mais bon... choix difficile. J'ai un excellent concessionaire honda, avec qui j'ai de tr&#232;s bon rapport, et un 600 CBR qui me tente gr&#226;ve de gr&#226;ve...

Chez Kawa, y'a bien le Z750, mais trop peu carenn&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4416757 a dit:
			
		

> J'y pense un peu pour la remplaçante du 600 CBF actuel.
> 
> Mais bon... choix difficile. J'ai un excellent concessionaire honda, avec qui j'ai de très bon rapport, et un 600 CBR qui me tente grâve de grâve...
> 
> Chez Kawa, y'a bien le Z750, mais trop peu carenné



RAH! je me suis encore retrouvé à Vesoul. 

Regardes du coté de la 635 chez Kawa. Elle est pas mal; Mais c'est vrai que les supersports chez Kawa, c'est plus ça.


----------



## Bassman (25 Septembre 2007)

Pis bon, ca sera p'tet le 800 VFR si ma trollette ador&#233;e prend un peu go&#251;t aux 2 roues


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4416861 a dit:
			
		

> Pis bon, ca sera p'tet le 800 VFR si ma trollette adorée prend un peu goût aux 2 roues



et tu parlais d'un CBR ou d'une sportive!:affraid:   Tu veux divorcer?  Le VFR à la rigueur, un gros roadster mais pas une sportive.

Ralalalalala


----------



## Bassman (25 Septembre 2007)

Nan, mais si elle aime r&#233;solument pas &#231;a, autant me faire plaisir.

Et pis si elle a mal au cul sur le 600 CBF, au moins sur le CBR je saurais pourquoi


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4416927 a dit:
			
		

> Nan, mais si elle aime r&#233;solument pas &#231;a, autant me faire plaisir.
> 
> Et pis si elle a mal au cul sur le 600 CBF, au moins sur le CBR je saurais pourquoi



bon, allons y doucement. 

les femmes naissent dans les roses et les gar&#231;ons dans les choux. C'est pourquoi les gar&#231;ons sont capables de faire des km sur des planches, juste pour voir ce qu'il y a de l'autre cot&#233;. Les nanas, elles, n'en ont rien &#224; faire et &#224; ce titre attendent qu'on les emballent comme toute rose respectable et respect&#233;e.

Au bout de 200 bornes sur la planche... la pire des d&#233;convenues peut arriver: "tu la vois celle l&#224;? sur l'oreille pour le reste des vacances" (he oui, les roses ont des &#233;pines). Donc, jeune padawan troller, je ne saurais trop te conseiller d'am&#233;nager sur ton destrier un pullman digne du c&#233;ant de ta douce.

*NB: rien de pire que le machin sur l'oreille, on dort tr&#232;s mal. *


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

Ouais. Ou mieux : prendre un truc monoplace d'homme &#233;go&#239;ste et de trouver de la fra&#238;che et rose l&#224; o&#249; on s'arr&#234;te&#8230; Comme &#231;a, madame n'a jamais mal au cul.

Enfin. En tout cas, c'est jamais &#224; cause d'une longue route sur une moto


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4416861 a dit:
			
		

> Pis bon, ca sera p'tet le 800 VFR si ma trollette adorée prend un peu goût aux 2 roues



Super déçu.  
Vise plus gros en sortant d'une 600. Le V4, bouof.
T'as essayé la dernière Sprint ST chez Triumph? Le confort est super correct, un peu trop linéaire mais il y a quand même de la poussée.



ZRXolivier a dit:


> et tu parlais d'un CBR ou d'une sportive!:affraid:



Il avait bien raison!  



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4417222 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais. Ou mieux : prendre un truc monoplace d'homme égoïste et de trouver de la fraîche et rose là où on s'arrête Comme ça, madame n'a jamais mal au cul.



Oué! Une 1098 monoposto! :love: 
Un vrai truc d'homme que ça te tire sur les bras, te racle les corones à chaque virage, itout, itout. :love: 



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4417222 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin. En tout cas, c'est jamais à cause d'une longue route sur une moto



Tout le monde n'a pas le dard piquant.


----------



## Bassman (26 Septembre 2007)

Dites, j'ai failli, encore un coup, me faire sauvagement faucher par une connasse (j'attire les femmes ou quoi ?). Je ne sais pas comment je l'&#233;vite, mais m&#234;me pas mal.

Bon l&#224;, mon sang n'a fait qu'un tour, je b&#233;quille, je descend et m'approche de sa caisse pour lui savater le phare et le r&#233;tro en l'exhortant &#224; sortir de son tra&#238;ne con (ouais bon je sais, y'a plus diplomate et cordial pour inviter une gonzesse &#224; sortir).

C'te pouffe, note mon num&#233;ro de plaque, et se barre.

Je risque quequechose?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4417580 a dit:
			
		

> Dites, j'ai failli, encore un coup, me faire sauvagement faucher par une connasse (j'attire les femmes ou quoi ?). Je ne sais pas comment je l'&#233;vite, mais m&#234;me pas mal.
> 
> Bon l&#224;, mon sang n'a fait qu'un tour, je b&#233;quille, je descend et m'approche de sa caisse pour lui savater le phare et le r&#233;tro en l'exhortant &#224; sortir de son tra&#238;ne con (ouais bon je sais, y'a plus diplomate et cordial pour inviter une gonzesse &#224; sortir).
> 
> ...


Demande au fils de Sarkozy.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4417580 a dit:
			
		

> Dites, j'ai failli, encore un coup, me faire sauvagement faucher par une connasse (j'attire les femmes ou quoi ?). Je ne sais pas comment je l'&#233;vite, mais m&#234;me pas mal.
> 
> Bon l&#224;, mon sang n'a fait qu'un tour, je b&#233;quille, je descend et m'approche de sa caisse pour lui savater le phare et le r&#233;tro en l'exhortant &#224; sortir de son tra&#238;ne con (ouais bon je sais, y'a plus diplomate et cordial pour inviter une gonzesse &#224; sortir).
> 
> ...




non! sauf &#224; ce que un t&#233;moin t&#233;moigne D ) &#224; propos de ton injure. Au pire 100&#8364;. 

ceci bien entendu si l'iont&#233;grit&#233; du v&#233;hicule a &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;serv&#233;.


J'oubliais: la prochaine fois, tu l'invites &#224; boire un pot et tu glisses dans son verre de la cig&#252;e.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

Ou un bout de verre&#8230;


----------



## nicogala (26 Septembre 2007)

Si t'as savat&#233; le phare et le r&#233;tro oui, tu risques... sinon pas grand chose, &#224; moins que la vicieuse n'en profite pour te jouer un tour genre dire que le gnon du supermarch&#233; c'est toi qui l'a fait et que tu as pas voulu faire un constat, d&#233;lit de fuite etc. (je parle en connaissance de cause, convocation chez commissaire etc. puis relaxe pour manque de peuve )

Bon, &#224; part &#231;a moi j'ai &#233;vit&#233; l'accident b&#234;te en me redant compte que mon cable d'embrayage ne tenait plus que par un brin au niveau du levier... (&#231;a a fait "crac" en d&#233;brayant  ) , donc je commande chez kawa et 3 jrs apr&#232;s je vais le chercher, je retre, je d&#233;monte l'ancien et je vois pourquoi il est cisaill&#233; : un choc avec pli&#233; la partie inf&#233;rieure de ce qui constitue la pince maintenant le bitognot du cable donc &#231;a frottait dessus... bien s&#251;r en redressant : crac-cass&#233;, bon je sors l'ancien cable et l&#224; je vois que le nouveau fait  au moins 20cm de moins :hein: ... je retourne chez kawa pour commander en plus un jeu de leviers (il manquait 1/3 du frein ) et demande explication (en plus &#224; r&#233;ception je vois : Mod&#232;le pour Ex500 or moi c'est EN500 , mais comme c'est standard avec les ER5, le x vaut pour le reste... ah, bon) et l&#224; je viens d'apprendre que ma moto mise en circulation en mai 1997 est un mod&#232;le 1996 donc c'est pas pareil ! &#199;a explique peut-&#234;tre qu'une fois le garagiste arrivait pas &#224; adapter un robinet d'essence... mais &#231;a m'explique pas comment on peut raccourcir un cable de 20cm sur la m&#234;me moto (en un an y z'ont qd m&#234;me pas remplac&#233; le guidon corne de vache par des bracelets sur un custom :mouais: ) ...


Bref, c'est un bon truc &#224; savoir qd on vous demande par t&#233;l l'ann&#233;e de votre moto, c'est pas forc&#233;ment celle &#233;crite sur la carte-grise, mieux vaut donner le num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie pour &#233;viter toute confusion (encore on me reprend le cable sans souci)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Si t'as savaté le phare et le rétro oui, tu risques... sinon pas grand chose, à moins que la vicieuse n'en profite pour te jouer un tour genre dire que le gnon du supermarché c'est toi qui l'a fait et que tu as pas voulu faire un constat, délit de fuite etc. (je parle en connaissance de cause, convocation chez commissaire etc. puis relaxe pour manque de peuve )
> 
> Bon, à part ça moi j'ai évité l'accident bête en me redant compte que mon cable d'embrayage ne tenait plus que par un brin au niveau du levier... (ça a fait "crac" en débrayant  ) , donc je commande chez kawa et 3 jrs après je vais le chercher, je retre, je démonte l'ancien et je vois pourquoi il est cisaillé : un choc avec plié la partie inférieure de ce qui constitue la pince maintenant le bitognot du cable donc ça frottait dessus... bien sûr en redressant : crac-cassé, bon je sors l'ancien cable et là je vois que le nouveau fait  au moins 20cm de moins :hein: ... je retourne chez kawa pour commander en plus un jeu de leviers (il manquait 1/3 du frein ) et demande explication (en plus à réception je vois : Modèle pour Ex500 or moi c'est EN500 , mais comme c'est standard avec les ER5, le x vaut pour le reste... ah, bon) et là je viens d'apprendre que ma moto mise en circulation en mai 1997 est un modèle 1996 donc c'est pas pareil ! Ça explique peut-être qu'une fois le garagiste arrivait pas à adapter un robinet d'essence... mais ça m'explique pas comment on peut raccourcir un cable de 20cm sur la même moto (en un an y z'ont qd même pas remplacé le guidon corne de vache par des bracelets sur un custom :mouais: ) ...
> 
> ...



heu, je serais toi, je fuirais ce concessionnaire? Pas fiable le gars. Le N° de série est sur la carte grise, c'est à lui de regarder, pas à toi. 

Faut dire aussi, mettre un guidon de chopper sur ton truc, à part à aérer les dessous de bras...


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Faut dire aussi, mettre un guidon de chopper sur ton truc, à part à aérer les dessous de bras...



Problème de sudation intempestive peut être


----------



## nicogala (27 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> heu, je serais toi, je fuirais ce concessionnaire? Pas fiable le gars. Le N° de série est sur la carte grise, c'est à lui de regarder, pas à toi.


Non, j'ai commandé par téléphone... j'ai donné la seule date que je connais ;  mais bon, c'est pas la première fois qu'on me demande la date, y compris à l'assurance... c'est le genre de truc qu'on peut pas deviner (encore y a pas de millésime pour compliquer)



ZRXolivier a dit:


> Faut dire aussi, mettre un guidon de chopper sur ton truc, à part à aérer les dessous de bras...


 mais non, l'est bien étudié, j'aère moins qu'un trail


----------



## nicogala (3 Octobre 2007)

T&#232;, je viens de comprendre l'absence de nouveaut&#233;s M&#233;catwin depuis un an... la mise au point du Gyrojet .
Bon, c'est pas deux-roues, mais avec le bonhomme qui en est &#224; l'origine &#231;a doit bien donner en sensations (remarquez, rien que le moteur de Rockett III...)
Va vraiment falloir que j'aille m'achetter un... bavoir :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2007)

Ben moi, tout &#224; l'heure, en sortant du magasin RI-PLAN, o&#249; j'&#233;tais all&#233; acheter des cartouches d'encre pour mon imprimante, je suis tomb&#233; nez &#224; nez pneu avec &#231;a :love:







On en croise plus tous les jours, des BSA de trial  Quelqu'un saurait me dire l'ann&#233;e ?

En plus, le type avait laiss&#233; les cl&#233;s dessus, mais j'ai pas &#233;t&#233; salaud


----------



## Bassman (3 Octobre 2007)

Sympa &#231;a :love:


Tiens un petit message de ma ni&#232;ce  : (lui en voulez pas trop, elle a 6 mois)

xdfvbvgfgrnn                   ej  hjkkuhggvfccx


----------



## guytantakul (3 Octobre 2007)

C'est plut&#244;t un scrambler qu'un trial...

EDIT : 1971 
La m&#234;me avec des t&#233;tines :


----------



## guytantakul (3 Octobre 2007)

Notez le pot sans silencieux. 
J'imagine coupé à l'harmonique 1/2 pour favoriser la dépression des gaz d'échappement (ou bien juste tranché au pif  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> C'est plut&#244;t un scrambler qu'un trial...



Pas forc&#233;ment, &#224; l'&#233;poque, les scramblers &#233;tait plus motoris&#233;s que &#231;a, mais je me souviens de la Triumph de trial d'un ami collectionneur de mon beau p&#232;re, c'&#233;tait exactement le m&#234;me genre de gueule. Le trial n'est pas n&#233; avec les Yam TY, dans les ann&#233;es 50/60, c'&#233;tait du matos beaucoup plus polyvalent que par la suite, donc &#231;a faisait peut-&#234;tre bien les deux ! 

EDIT : Tiens d'ailleurs, la voil&#224; en robe de trial :


----------



## guytantakul (3 Octobre 2007)

1971 le monsieur t'a dit ! 
Mais bah, moi j'appelle ça un scrambler (2 places + porte bagage = scrambler)


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> 1971 le monsieur t'a dit !
> Mais bah, moi j'appelle ça un scrambler (2 places + porte bagage = scrambler)



Oui, pour la version que j'ai vu, quoi que, "trail bike" ça marche aussi (deux places + porte bagage+clignotants+compteur/compte tours). Mais dans mon esprit, "scrambler", ça s'applique aux bécanes américaines, les "dirt track" civilisées, pas aux anglaises.


----------



## guytantakul (3 Octobre 2007)

Mince, Triumph va faire la tronche s'il apprend &#231;a (d&#233;j&#224; qu'il en vend peu de ses scramblers)  

Mais peace, Pascal ! Je ne suis pas en total d&#233;saccord. C'est juste un trail ce machin 

(il faut me pardonner si je suis de bien m&#233;chante humeur ces derniers jours. un empapaout&#233; de vendeur novice m'a refus&#233; une moto remport&#233;e sur ebay avant-hier sous pr&#233;texte que "ce n'&#233;tait pas le prix qu'il en escomptait". Bisous tout plein &#224; P77 en particulier)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Octobre 2007)

Voili voilou :rateau: ... première vautre à bécanne hier matin après 30 bornes à -3°.
Cuisses anesthésiées et doigts tout bleu malgré les gants hiver... au moment de rentrer sur le parking de leçon de plateau, je veux poser le pied par terre mais truc bizarre la jambe se deplie pas aussi vite que prévu.... La bécane verse, je vais pour la retenir par le guidon en mettant bien entendu un grand coup de GAZ   dans la foulée (Ouais nan le reflexe d'appuyer sur le bouton d'arrêt d'urgence ne m'est revenu qu'une fois par terre sous la bécane.....)
Bilan 1 rétro cassé (Mais qui servait à rien de toute façon avec le givre dessus...)
Une grosse pizza au tibia droit un oeuf sur le genoux gauche et un bleu de 30cm² à l'intérieur de la cuisse.
Gé - Nial vivement samedi prochain qu'on recommence..... ​


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2007)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Bilan 1 rétro cassé (Mais qui servait à rien de toute façon avec le givre dessus...)
> Une grosse pizza au tibia droit un oeuf sur le genoux gauche et un bleu de 30cm² à l'intérieur de la cuisse.
> Gé - Nial vivement samedi prochain qu'on recommence..... ​



C'est le métier qui rentre


----------



## sundance (22 Octobre 2007)

tu peux mettre des coques aux genoux , perso je les mettais tout le temps, facile à mettre et à ôter avec des scratch


----------



## nicogala (22 Octobre 2007)

Rhaaa... tu vois, si t'avais eu une BM comme tout bon motard, avec le chauffage int&#233;gr&#233; (selle+cuisses+poign&#233;es) &#231;a te serait pas arriv&#233; 

Attention : VeluInside&#169;


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Rhaaa... tu vois, si t'avais eu une BM comme tout bon motard, avec le chauffage intégré (selle+cuisses+poignées) ça te serait pas arrivé
> 
> Attention : VeluInside©



Et en plus, comme ça, tu pourrais te faire pourrir à chaque feu rouge par toutes les mobs du quartier


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Octobre 2007)

Voi - la..... ça, c'est fait. 
Examen plateau obtenu cet aprem' après un lent décroché au deuxième essai (pour un petit pied à terre) et un rapide de mollusque avec tout plein d'angles de lopette.....Chrono limite sur piste mouillée (En même temps hein du moment qu'on est dans les temps eh ben on est dans les temps !  )
N'empèche... vive les vérifs et les fiches que j'ai détesté apprendre mais qui m'ont permis de décrocher le "A" de la liberté.
Reste le circulation qui devrait être une formalité (Quoique on sait jamais.... il ne faut pas vendre la peau de l'ours que 2 tu l'auras !   )

A suivre......


----------



## arcank (30 Octobre 2007)

Bravo !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2007)

Féloch' msieur ! 

Pour la circulation, exagère un max tes vérifs et c'est dans la poche.


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Octobre 2007)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Une grosse pizza au tibia droit *un oeuf* sur le genoux gauche et un bleu de 30cm² à l'intérieur de la cuisse.
> Gé - Nial vivement samedi prochain qu'on recommence..... ​





sundance a dit:


> tu peux mettre *des coques* aux genoux , perso je les mettais tout le temps, facile à mettre et à ôter avec des scratch



Oeuf à la coque, normal !!  
Heureux que tu t'en sortes à si bon compte, vraiment, gaffe


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2007)

félicitations. Et un de plus 


bienvenue au club.


----------



## Bassman (31 Octobre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Féloch' msieur !
> 
> Pour la circulation, exagère un max tes vérifs et c'est dans la poche.



Clair !

Félicitation pour ton plateau !


----------



## sundance (31 Octobre 2007)

bravo  ce qui compte c'est d'être dans le temps oui mais à la circul attention car les inspecteur n'aiment pas le "mollusques" et préfèrent les franches accélérations  j'me rappelle d'un pote qui se disait cool je vais assurer avec mes contrôles, il a tellement assuré qu'il en a perdu la vitesse, ce qui lui a valut un :"c'est le permis auto ou moto que vous passez Mr?" car c'est dangereux de rouler au même rythme que les voitures! recalé du coup!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (31 Octobre 2007)

Je note. ​


----------



## nicogala (2 Novembre 2007)

"Mon" inspecteur (un vieux ancien) m'avait fait monter &#224; 150Km/h sur l'autoroute... donc c'est clair ils n'aiment pas les mollusques.
Par contre c'est un peu d&#233;licat parfois qd tu n'entends pas bien ce qu'il te dit et que tu rates la sortie d'autoroute  ... m'enfin il a pas fait mieux ensuite puisqu'il est all&#233; nous enmener dans des cul-de-sacs o&#249; il s'est perdu :rateau:
Bonne route


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2007)

Cela dépend des inspecteurs.

En ce qui me concerne, c'était une mamie, la cinquantaine siffle, pas motarde.
Elle faisait attention surtout aux vérifs et à ton placement sur la chaussée. 
Elle a quand même recalé une nana qui roulait pas assez vite.
Et un autre qui a râté la direction demandée et qui a quand même essayé d'y aller.
Hobbes, si tu te goures de chemin, c'est absolument pas grave et non éliminatoire, tente pas de rejoindre la direction (intersection, sortie) à tout prix.

Mon moniteur m'a dit que le plus important c'est d'être dynamique (mais souple), attentif en éxagérant au maximum les vérifs (tourner la tête même pour regarder dans ses rétros *en plus des angles morts*) et coller le plus possible aux limitations de vitesse.
"Un motard est censé s'intégrer rapidement au flux de circulation".

Le coup des dépassements de vitesse aujourd'hui, c'est fini.
Sauf si l'inspecteur te le demande expressement.
J'avais demandé à la moto-école si je devais rouler un peu plus vite que les limitations, ils m'avaient dit que ce genre de pratique était terminée depuis l'arrivée massive des radars automatiques.

Donc roule prudemment mais avec dynamisme.


----------



## ScubaARM (2 Novembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Cela dépend des inspecteurs.
> 
> Mon moniteur m'a dit que le plus important c'est d'être dynamique (mais souple), attentif en éxagérant au maximum les vérifs (tourner la tête même pour regarder dans ses rétros *en plus des angles morts*) et coller le plus possible aux limitations de vitesse.
> "Un motard est censé s'intégrer rapidement au flux de circulation".
> ...



C'est cela mon frangin c'est fait bouler la première fois pour manque de "dynamisme", le motard doit avoir le comportement ad hoc tant sur la sécu que sur le maniement de la machine, un équilibre subtil entre le savoir faire et le savoir être et surtout + les quelques chevaux sous les fesses.

De mon temps (85) c'était : tu ouvres, tu tournes la tête et tu ouvres encore, tu mets tout le monde derrière comme çà tu ne te soucis que de ce qui est devant ... les temps ont changé, tant mieux


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> C'est cela mon frangin c'est fait bouler la première fois pour manque de "dynamisme", le motard doit avoir le comportement ad hoc tant sur la sécu que sur le maniement de la machine, un équilibre subtil entre le savoir faire et le savoir être et surtout + les quelques chevaux sous les fesses.
> 
> De mon temps (85) c'était : tu ouvres, tu tournes la tête et tu ouvres encore, tu mets tout le monde derrière comme çà tu ne te soucis que de ce qui est devant ... les temps ont changé, tant mieux



J'ai passé mon permis en 78 et à l'époque il fallait effectivement montrer sa capacité à s'insérer dans le flux de circulation, quite à larguer la voiture.!!! Comme en plus les transmissions radios balbutiaient, on comprenait un coup sur deux la demande... Roules et montre nous comment tu conduis était le mot d'ordre.

Attention, c'était un vrai examen, c'est juste les critères qui ont changé.

Bref, on se la fait quand cette réunion macG à 2 roues?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2007)

Mon père l'a passé dans les années 70, il a simplement fait le tour de la bastille. :mouais: 



ZRXolivier a dit:


> Bref, on se la fait quand cette réunion macG à 2 roues?



Bonne idée !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> C'est cela mon frangin c'est fait bouler la premi&#232;re fois pour manque de "dynamisme", le motard doit avoir le comportement ad hoc tant sur la s&#233;cu que sur le maniement de la machine, un &#233;quilibre subtil entre le savoir faire et le savoir &#234;tre et surtout + les quelques chevaux sous les fesses.
> 
> De mon temps (85) c'&#233;tait : tu ouvres, tu tournes la t&#234;te et tu ouvres encore, tu mets tout le monde derri&#232;re comme &#231;&#224; tu ne te soucis que de ce qui est devant ... les temps ont chang&#233;, tant mieux





ZRXolivier a dit:


> J'ai pass&#233; mon permis en 78 et &#224; l'&#233;poque il fallait effectivement montrer sa capacit&#233; &#224; s'ins&#233;rer dans le flux de circulation, quite &#224; larguer la voiture.!!! Comme en plus les transmissions radios balbutiaient, on comprenait un coup sur deux la demande... Roules et montre nous comment tu conduis &#233;tait le mot d'ordre.
> 
> Attention, c'&#233;tait un vrai examen, c'est juste les crit&#232;res qui ont chang&#233;.
> 
> Bref, on se la fait quand cette r&#233;union macG &#224; 2 roues?





Khyu a dit:


> Mon p&#232;re l'a pass&#233; dans les ann&#233;es 70, il a simplement fait le tour de la bastille. :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonne id&#233;e !



Ben moi, j'ai pass&#233; le mien en 69, sur une BMW (je ne me souviens plus du mod&#232;le, un mono-cylindre de 350 cc avec une fourche Earles), avec l'examinateur sur le tan-sad. Pas de voiture, pas de radio, mais par contre, avec le casque, j'avais aussi du mal &#224; comprendre ce qu'il me demandait. Par contre, vu l'engin, il n'avait pas trop d'exigences sur la "nervosit&#233;" de ma conduite :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (3 Novembre 2007)

Tu es certain que ce n'&#233;tait pas une 250 ?
Je ne trouve pas de mod&#232;le avec ce genre de fourche dans les 300-400cc

http://www.huubwellink.nl/r35/modellen.htm

Celle-l&#224; serait parfaite sinon (avec le coussin pour l'examinateur) :


----------



## Bassman (3 Novembre 2007)

Moi apr&#232;s une insertion sur l'autoroute sportive, elle m'a demand&#233; de remonter la file de bagnole vu que ca bouchait &#224; mort, ce qui fait que j'ai pass&#233; allez quoi, 2 minutes en vue de l'examinatrice et apr&#232;s tout seul 

Ils sont arriv&#233; 15 minutes apr&#232;s moi au centre d'examen, et s'est &#233;cri&#233; : "Paaar-Fait !"


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Tu es certain que ce n'&#233;tait pas une 250 ?
> Je ne trouve pas de mod&#232;le avec ce genre de fourche dans les 300-400cc
> 
> http://www.huubwellink.nl/r35/modellen.htm




:mouais: Possible, &#231;a fait un bail, en tout cas, c'&#233;tait un poumon de premi&#232;re :sick:

On aurait dit un peu une R69S en plus petit et avec un seul cylindre vertical ! &#192; l'&#233;poque, elle avait d&#233;j&#224; pas mal d'heures de vol, je pense qu'elle devait &#234;tre de 64 ou 65.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Moi après une insertion sur l'autoroute sportive, elle m'a demandé de remonter la file de bagnole vu que ca bouchait à mort, ce qui fait que j'ai passé allez quoi, 2 minutes en vue de l'examinatrice et après tout seul
> 
> Ils sont arrivé 15 minutes après moi au centre d'examen, et s'est écrié : "Paaar-Fait !"



Moulu !


----------



## Bassman (3 Novembre 2007)

Tu m'&#233;tonnes... 

Je sais pas si mon 180 sur une ch'tite route serait pass&#233; si elle avait &#233;t&#233; derri&#232;re moi


----------



## guytantakul (3 Novembre 2007)

Bah, pas certain. Le jour de mon permis, j'ai merd&#233; de tous bords et j'&#233;tais persuad&#233; d'&#234;tre recal&#233;. Je mate dans le r&#233;tro et je vois mon moniteur (un pote &#224; moi, qui plus &#233;tait) qui se marre avec l'examinateur au lieu de tirer la tronche comme il aurait du le faire par solidarit&#233;.
Arriv&#233; dans l'enceinte du plateau, j'ouvre en grand et leur met 200 m dans la vue, avant de les attendre devant le box. Et hop, ils arrivent (je vois mon pote me faire les gros yeux - attend sale tra&#238;tre, que je pense en mon for int&#233;rieur). 
Et l'examinateur de dire : "vous l'avez, votre permis, pas la peine d'essayer de casser la moto". 
J'&#233;tais vert et tout p&#233;teux !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes...
> 
> Je sais pas si mon 180 sur une ch'tite route serait passé si elle avait été derrière moi



C'était une nana aussi?

Velizy?


----------



## Bassman (3 Novembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> J'étais vert et tout péteux !



Déja les prémices de la modération 




Khyu a dit:


> C'était une nana aussi?
> 
> Velizy?



Une conne ui, à Menecy


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2007)

c'était un ancien de la marine. Il a voulu nous montrer comment béquiller sur la centrale!

résultat: la moto était bien sur la centrale mais son bas de pantalon a ... disons qu'il doit être encore accroché à la béquille.  (vrai) Faut dire, faire de la moto sur un porte avion, c'est quand même limité.


----------



## Bassman (6 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Dites, j'ai failli, encore un coup, me faire sauvagement faucher par une connasse (j'attire les femmes ou quoi ?). Je ne sais pas comment je l'&#233;vite, mais m&#234;me pas mal.
> 
> Bon l&#224;, mon sang n'a fait qu'un tour, je b&#233;quille, je descend et m'approche de sa caisse pour lui savater le phare et le r&#233;tro en l'exhortant &#224; sortir de son tra&#238;ne con (ouais bon je sais, y'a plus diplomate et cordial pour inviter une gonzesse &#224; sortir).
> 
> ...



Bon vala... On y est. 


Je suis convoqu&#233; Mardi prochain au commissariat, ou je dois me munir de



			
				Les Keufs a dit:
			
		

> pi&#232;ce d'identit&#233;, *scooter* immatricul&#233; _blablabla_ + casque



Quelqu'un dans le droit par ici pour me conseiller ?


Quelle cUnnasse cette cUnnasse...


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Bon vala... On y est.
> 
> 
> Je suis convoqu&#233; Mardi prochain au commissariat, ou je dois me munir de
> ...




Tu t'es l&#233;g&#232;rement emport&#233;, nounours ? Ou lourdement ? 
Non, r&#233;ponds pas, on traite &#231;a par emp&#233;.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Novembre 2007)

Alors voilà, me reste encore la circulation à passer d'ici très peu de temps donc évidemment, on commence à regarder ici et là les petites annonces. 
N'ayant pas franchement d'experience de la bécane à part les leçons récentes et quelques petites balades sur des 125 prêtées par des potes... Mon choix s'oriente vers 2/3 possibilités raisonnables je pense. (De toutes façon les assurances, elles, me rameneront à la raison s'il le faut.

Choix n°1 : 600 Bandit N
Choix n°2 : Kawa ER 6 N (Un peu tatée cause bécane de moto école mais pas évident à   trouver d'occase pour le moment !)
Choix n°3 : Kawa ZR 7

Un (ou des) avis sur ces modèles seraient bienvenus, on se renseigne jamais assez !!!

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Bassman (6 Novembre 2007)

le ZR 7 tu vas douiller a mort niveau assurance.

Sinon, le 600 CBF est vraiment bien pour d&#233;buter et raisonnable niveau assurance.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Novembre 2007)

Il y a tant que &#231;a de diff&#233;rence avec le 750 niveau assurance ?

Sinon, niveau conduite le 4 cylindre du bandit est peut etre un peu plus souple que l'ER 6 nan ?
De toute fa&#231;on faut essayer pour se rendre compte.


----------



## woulf (7 Novembre 2007)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Il y a tant que ça de différence avec le 750 niveau assurance ?
> 
> Sinon, niveau conduite le 4 cylindre du bandit est peut etre un peu plus souple que l'ER 6 nan ?
> De toute façon faut essayer pour se rendre compte.



Hmmm, la Bandit 650 sûrement, mais la bandit 600, si je me souviens bien, faut quand même aller la chercher dans les tours un peu plus...
Bref, une ER-6 ça serait parfait pour débuter ou une vieille CB500 increvable.
Achètes d'occase bien sûr, et revends la dans 6 mois - 1 an, le temps de te faire la main; en prime tu perdras vraiment pas beaucoup de sous en revendant ces machines.

Et effectivement, vas voir ton assureur avant d'acheter avec les renseignements sur la brèle; vas même en voir plusieurs en n'oubliant pas la mutuelle des motards


----------



## Romuald (7 Novembre 2007)

L'ER6 est plus fun que la CB600 (avis tout ce qu'il y a de perso). Et si tu en trouves une avec ABS, n'hésite pas : l'hiver arrive avec son froid qui diminue les réflexes mais pas la poigne sur la poignée de frein, et l'automne est la avec son gramouillé et ses feuilles mortes patinoire  

Pour la fiabilité, j'aurai tendance à dire Honda (mon gromono 650 à 90.000 bornes sans soucis !), tout dépend aussi de ce que tu en fais.

Pour ma part je suis bien tenté par la Kawa Versys, mais elle est vraiment chère.


----------



## Bassman (7 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu t'es légèrement emporté, nounours ? Ou lourdement ?
> Non, réponds pas, on traite ça par empé.



Non 3 fois rien, regarde, j'ai fait une ch'tite photo :







Tu vois, je l'ai a peine frôlé


----------



## sundance (7 Novembre 2007)

sympa la photo, le retour de ghostRider!  

@ hobbes ze tigger, franchement si tu as commencé sur une ER6 tu vas t'ennuyer sur un bandit, enfin c'est mon avis, y'a pas photo entre un bicylindre et un 4 pattes. la bandit est lourde et moins joueuse. question bruit idem, je préfère le bi. tu peux aussi voir le SV650 qui se rapproche de l'ER6


----------



## Chang (7 Novembre 2007)

> je descend et m'approche de sa caisse pour lui savater le phare et le rétro



Mais tu lui a savate le retro ou pas ... parce que la tu dis n'en avoir que l'intention ...


----------



## Bassman (7 Novembre 2007)

J'ai tap&#233; dessus, mais il a pas boug&#233; (c'est tr&#232;s frustrant d'ailleurs  ).

Comme je le disais, a priori, je n'ai rien p&#233;t&#233;.


----------



## Chang (7 Novembre 2007)

Oh ben tu risques pas grand chose alors ... au pire tu rentres dans la salle pour confronter la personne en clamant "ca tombe bien m'sieur l'agent je recherchais cette personne et voulais la signaler pour conduite dangereuse ... "


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> J'ai tap&#233; dessus, mais il a pas boug&#233; (c'est tr&#232;s frustrant d'ailleurs  ).
> 
> Comme je le disais, a priori, je n'ai rien p&#233;t&#233;.


pfff. tit' frappe.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2007)

sundance a dit:


> @ hobbes ze tigger, franchement si tu as commencé sur une ER6 tu vas t'ennuyer sur un bandit, enfin c'est mon avis, y'a pas photo entre un bicylindre et un 4 pattes. la bandit est lourde et moins joueuse. question bruit idem, je préfère le bi. tu peux aussi voir le SV650 qui se rapproche de l'ER6



+1

Un SV650. Très bon ça. C'est pas des foudre de guerre non plus, mais ça tracte déjà pas mal. Et pour commencer, c'est très bien.
La Suz', tu la trouves en occaz' très facilement. 
Le modèle carbu est un peu plus péchu mais les carbus gèlent l'hiver.
Le modèle injection est plus souple. 
Question d'ésthétique aussi.

l'ER6 est pas mal mais c'est plus du V-Twin, c'est du bi en ligne. 
Question perf, ça se vaut un peu près. Avec peut être une pointe de patate en plus pour le SV.
C'est plus récent et tu as la possibilité d'adjoindre l'abs.
Autant sur une GT je comprends, mais pour se faire la main, prendre l'abs c'est dangereux. Si après tu passes sur un modèle sans abs, ça va faire drôle si tu dois freiner fort sur autobeurk et que tu perds l'avant  

Sinon, un CB500. Ca coûte une misère (achat, assurance, entretien). C'est léger, petit, maniable. C'est parfait pour se faire la main. Tu la gardes 1 an à tout péter et ensuite tu passes à plus gros. 
Le risque au début c'est de chuter connement à l'arrêt ou en déplacent la bécane.
Et foutre une ER6 ou un SV650 par terre, c'est déjà pas super glop.
Alors qu'un CB...  

Gaffe au excès de confiance. Passé 4000km on se prend pour un cador en croyant maîtriser et tout  
En fait, pas. :sleep: 

Donc roule, roule, roule...


----------



## nicogala (7 Novembre 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Achètes d'occase bien sûr, et revends la dans 6 mois - 1 an, le temps de te faire la main;
> ...
> en n'oubliant pas la mutuelle des motards



Voilà, pareil, tu fais tes deux ans à la Mutuelle des Motards puis tu passes chez Axa où tu auras 50% de bonus d'emblée (si pas de sinistre dans les deux ans bien sûr) 



Sinon, c'est peut-être mon côté "Conseils d'achats" qui parle, mais... : quelle sera ton utilisation de ta moto ? Car on pourrait très bien te conseiller une XT600 aussi... faut voir quel genre tu veux... la Zéphir 750 est peu connue mais a l'air pas mal du tout (remplaçante de la Z 750 et précédant la ZR-7) , on en trouve de bonnes occases...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Novembre 2007)

Faut pas se le cacher non plus l'ésthetique compte quand même un peu..
Donc même  si le XT est un super compromis pour débuter à bécane, je me visualise pas du tout dessus.
En revanche le SV peut effectivement paraitre attrayant alors que pour moi on passait déjà dans une catégorie de moto qui nécessitait une certaine expérience.
Mais c'est vrai que l'ER 6 reste aussi un  bi en 650 donc.....  

Pour le CB 500, tous les motard que j'ai pu rencontrer m'on confirmer que c'était l'ideal compromis entre assurance robustesse et debut à moto.... Mais il m'ont tous aussi dit que je risquerait de trouver ça mou très rapidement....Alors que le Bandit par exemple permettrait de m'accompagner dans mes débuts : Sobre et linéaire à bas régime mais un peu plus péchu quand on monte dans les tours.....
(Faut me dire hein si j'ai tout faux !!!)


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Novembre 2007)

Juste une petite question comme çà en passant, peut on parler de scooter (gros) dans ce fil  sans se faire dégager 
J'aurai besoin d'un conseil


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Faut pas se le cacher non plus l'ésthetique compte quand même un peu..
> Donc même  si le XT est un super compromis pour débuter à bécane, je me visualise pas du tout dessus.
> En revanche le SV peut effectivement paraitre attrayant alors que pour moi on passait déjà dans une catégorie de moto qui nécessitait une certaine expérience.
> Mais c'est vrai que l'ER 6 reste aussi un  bi en 650 donc.....
> ...



J'ai commencé sur un SV650S. 
Le bi est juste un peu chevaleresque sous la pluie.
Les retrogradages doivent se faire de façon plus souple que sur un 4 cylindres.
Sinon, ça reste une bonne bécane pour commencer, facile à prendre en main, un freinage honnête, agile, légère.
Si tu te vois dessus mais que tu hésites parce qu'elle te paraît trop puissante, je t'arrête tout de suite. C'est PAS un foudre de guerre. Elle est juste plus remplie en bas par rapport à un bandit. Tu as pas besoin d'aller chercher des sensations haut dans les tours, ça pousse dès les bas régimes. C'est un gros avantage. Tu te cales en 3 en ville et zou, ça part tout seul si tu as besoin.

Et comparé à un CB500, tu t'en lasseras nettement moins vite. 



ScubaARM a dit:


> Juste une petite question comme çà en passant, peut on parler de scooter (gros) dans ce fil  sans se faire dégager
> J'aurai besoin d'un conseil



Yes, vas-y !
T'as le permis A ? Tu veux faire des ballades (et te faire pourrir) ?


----------



## sundance (8 Novembre 2007)

entièrement d'accord concernant la prise en main du sv, petite prise en main nécessaire pour bien aborder son rétrogradage afin d'éviter de se retrouver en roue libre, çà fait un drôle d'effet:sick: 
en fait il ne faut pas freiner comme un bourrin, ensuite c'est un vrai régal à piloter, facile légère et effectivement en ville c'est du bonheur car les rapports sont moins courts que sur le bandit, par conséquent pas obligé de passer les vitesses sans arrêt 

@scuba, 125 ou 500? perso j'ai essayé 5 mns pour voir un 500 d'un pote, je ne me rappelle plus la marque mais j'ai apprécié en tout cas, de la pêche, confortable et pas de vitesse à passer, à paris c'est le top je trouve


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

sundance a dit:


> entièrement d'accord concernant la prise en main du sv, petite prise en main nécessaire pour bien aborder son rétrogradage afin d'éviter de se retrouver en roue libre, çà fait un drôle d'effet:sick:
> en fait il ne faut pas freiner comme un bourrin, ensuite c'est un vrai régal à piloter, facile légère et effectivement en ville c'est du bonheur car les rapports sont moins courts que sur le bandit, par conséquent pas obligé de passer les vitesses sans arrêt
> 
> @scuba, 125 ou 500? perso j'ai essayé 5 mns pour voir un 500 d'un pote, je ne me rappelle plus la marque mais j'ai apprécié en tout cas, de la pêche, confortable et pas de vitesse à passer, à paris c'est le top je trouve




faut pas non plus trop en faire   Vas y SCub, cause nous de ton truc. Bienvenue dans la balade  

Nan, je déconne  c'est le fil des 2 roues motorisées.


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2007)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Pour le CB 500, tous les motard que j'ai pu rencontrer m'on confirmer que c'était l'ideal compromis entre assurance robustesse et debut à moto.... Mais il m'ont tous aussi dit que je risquerait de trouver ça mou très rapidement....Alors que le Bandit par exemple permettrait de m'accompagner dans mes débuts : Sobre et linéaire à bas régime mais un peu plus péchu quand on monte dans les tours.....
> (Faut me dire hein si j'ai tout faux !!!)



C'est bien pour ça que je n'ai pas pris le 500 mais le 600. Avec le 500, je me serrais vite ennuyé, là je commence à avoir fait le tour de mon 600 ( 15,000km depuis janvier).

A voir quand je pourrais changer maintenant...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est bien pour ça que je n'ai pas pris le 500 mais le 600. Avec le 500, je me serrais vite ennuyé, là je commence à avoir fait le tour de mon 600 ( 15,000km depuis janvier).
> 
> A voir quand je pourrais changer maintenant...



Un petit cbr ?  

Tu feras tourner ? :bebe:


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Novembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> faut pas non plus trop en faire   Vas y SCub, cause nous de ton truc. Bienvenue dans la balade
> 
> Nan, je déconne  c'est le fil des 2 roues motorisées.



Bon, j'essaye quand même, voilà : je suis privé de moto depuis mon carton, en revanche après 10 ans de restriction j'ai pu passer au scoot (250 cm3). Je pense avoir une ouverture pour passer à plus gros mais voilà, entre le baratin des vendeurs et les tests parfois à c... qu'on peut trouver dans les mags, je m'en remets à l'assemblée des sages naviguant sur ce fil.
S'il vous plaît brièvement pour ne pas abuser de votre temps, votre avis :
TMax (qu'il est beau), Majesty 400 (pas mal non plus), Burgman 400 (plutôt design) pour ville et peu de route ?
Bien à vous tous et toutes


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Bon, j'essaye quand même, voilà : je suis privé de moto depuis mon carton, en revanche après 10 ans de restriction j'ai pu passer au scoot (250 cm3). Je pense avoir une ouverture pour passer à plus gros mais voilà, entre le baratin des vendeurs et les tests parfois à c... qu'on peut trouver dans les mags, je m'en remets à l'assemblée des sages naviguant sur ce fil.
> S'il vous plaît brièvement pour ne pas abuser de votre temps, votre avis :
> TMax (qu'il est beau), Majesty 400 (pas mal non plus), Burgman 400 (plutôt design) pour ville et peu de route ?
> Bien à vous tous et toutes



Burgman pour le confort, T-Max plus pour le plaisir.
Majesty, bof. 

Ce n'est que mon avis.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2007)

j'abonde à ce que dit Khyu, mais gaffe au vol.

Marrant ce sentiment de sécurité que les scoots amènent! en fait c'est plus casse gueule que les motos... mais bon, si ça peut contribuer à la sauvegarde de l'espèce


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> j'abonde à ce que dit Khyu, mais gaffe au vol.
> 
> Marrant ce sentiment de sécurité que les scoots amènent! en fait c'est plus casse gueule que les motos... mais bon, si ça peut contribuer à la sauvegarde de l'espèce



Le T-Max a les mêmes étriers de freins que le fz6 et l'abs en option à partir de mars 2008.
Une roue avant de 15" sur le dernier modèle.
Un cadre périmétrique en alu.

45cv, 170km/h.

Le seul point noir: le prix. C'est abusé. 9000 euros pour une tondeuse sportive. :hein: 
Je préfère m'acheter une bécane pour ballades/grands trajets et un piti 125 pour la ville à ce prix là. :love:

_Ou la prochaine 848..._ :rose: :rose: :rose: 





En blanc, spécial tupasstéweekendànétoyé.  ​


----------



## Bassman (9 Novembre 2007)

Boarf, tu t'en fous de la couleur Khyu, vu que tu la sors jamais ta b&#233;cane, tu risques pas de la salir


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Le T-Max a les mêmes étriers de freins que le fz6 et l'abs en option à partir de mars 2008.
> Une roue avant de 15" sur le dernier modèle.
> Un cadre périmétrique en alu.
> 
> ...



Bouaip mais les étriers, c'est pas tout.

Fourche, pneus, diamètre roues, suspension, rigidité du cadre. Je ne dis pas que c'est pas bien, je dis simplement que les scoots ne peuvent *(aujourd'hui)* avoir le même niveau de sécurité passive que les motos.

Bon, c'est sur que aux mains d'un Sarron, les scoots se prennent pour des avions:love:


----------



## guytantakul (9 Novembre 2007)

J'ai des étriers de fz6 sur mon poumon. 
Ben ça freine bien mieux qu'avant


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Boarf, tu t'en fous de la couleur Khyu, vu que tu la sors jamais ta b&#233;cane, tu risques pas de la salir



C'est juste que j'ai pas envie de te voir pleurer en te pourrissant secos. :style:  



ZRXolivier a dit:


> Bouaip mais les &#233;triers, c'est pas tout.
> 
> Fourche, pneus, diam&#232;tre roues, suspension, rigidit&#233; du cadre. Je ne dis pas que c'est pas bien, je dis simplement que les scoots ne peuvent *(aujourd'hui)* avoir le m&#234;me niveau de s&#233;curit&#233; passive que les motos.



Je suis enti&#232;rement d'accord.
Mais avec une fourche de 43mm d&#233;riv&#233; de l'ancienne R6 et un cadre aboutie venant de la fameuse architecture Deltabox, &#231;a reste le scooter le plus rigide sur le march&#233;.
Si bien que les essayeurs se croient sur une moto. 
J'ai crois&#233;e il y a peu dans la vall&#233;e de Chevreuse un groupe de T-Max, ils envoyaient bien pour des aspirateurs.  



ZRXolivier a dit:


> Bon, c'est sur que aux mains d'un Sarron, les scoots se prennent pour des avions:love:



Ah le Dominique, m&#234;me en solex il enfume tout ce qui bouge !
Je crois qu'il propose des cours sur circuit. J'irai bien. :love:


----------



## Bassman (9 Novembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Ah le Dominique, même en solex il enfume tout ce qui bouge !
> Je crois qu'il propose des cours sur circuit. J'irai bien. :love:



Ouais, moi aussi. Le seul truc c'est qu'il faut un cuir complet et sa propre machine.

Le premier ça fait cher, et le second... Ok c'est mieux de tourner avec une machine qu'on connait bien, mais bon, si tu te rammasses... t'as plus que les yeux pour pleurer


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Ouais, moi aussi. Le seul truc c'est qu'il faut un cuir complet et sa propre machine.
> 
> Le premier &#231;a fait cher, et le second... Ok c'est mieux de tourner avec une machine qu'on connait bien, mais bon, si tu te rammasses... t'as plus que les yeux pour pleurer



En stage en g&#233;n&#233;ral, tu peux louer une combi pour la journ&#233;e.
D&#232;s Janvier, la plupart des magasins motos font des grosses r&#233;ductions sur l'habillage.
C'est &#224; ce moment que j'avais eu un ensemble bering et bottes oxtar &#224; 30&#37;.
Sinon, www.louis.de ou &#224; daffy-moto, j'ai vu une combi dmp &#224; 350 euros en promo.

C'est un investissement, mais &#231;a dur et si tu es &#224; la mutuelle des motards, ton &#233;quipement est assur&#233; &#233;galement (en plus du casque).

A moins d'&#234;tre particuli&#232;rement casse-cou, tu chutes rarement en stage.
Si &#231;a te fait peur, poly26 fait des poly pistes de bonnes qualit&#233;s mais c'est pas rentable si tu pratiques pas souvent.

edit: pi l'int&#233;ret de tourner avec ta machine, c'est que tu assimiles plus vite les conseils donn&#233;s sans &#234;tre particuli&#232;rement mal &#224; l'aise sur une machine que tu connais pas. Le temps que tu t'habitues &#224; la machine et le stage est termin&#233;.  

Je t'aurai bien pr&#234;t&#233; mon futal cuir coqu&#233; et mes bottes mais tu dois pas rentrer dedans.


----------



## guytantakul (9 Novembre 2007)

Ben le stage, &#231;a sert surtout &#224; savoir ne pas tomber 
&#192; sentir la glisse en s&#251;ret&#233;. Savoir quand rendre la main. User de la gomme oui, mais juste de la gomme ! 

Edit : et des sliders, mais c'est quasi de la gomme


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Burgman pour le confort, T-Max plus pour le plaisir.
> Majesty, bof.
> 
> Ce n'est que mon avis.



+1. C'est le mien aussi

Mais le T-max est un appeau à voleur !
Coté conduite, j'ai un collègue qui en a eu un (il est maintenant sur XJR 1300), et j'ai pu faire un tour dessus, c'est le bonheur  . Un genre de moto à boite automatique, avec lequel il s'amusait à pourrir des ZR7 dans les virages (qu'il dit  , moi j'y étais pas) 

Quant au burgman, mon chef en a un (le 650, parce que le 400 saucissonnait à partir de 130... ), et il est la tous les matins sans un faux pli à son pantalon  . Je ne l'ai pas essayé, mais il est vraiment très gros (le scoot, pas le chef  ).


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Novembre 2007)

Vous êtes des chefs les gars, merci, je suis conforté dans l'idée du Tmax, reste pour moi à convaincre ma moitié, trouver une belle occaz (vers janvier lorsque le nouveau sera sorti car 9keuros c'est pas pour moi pour 20 kms par jour et même si le plaisir coûte un petit quelque chose...). La première partie restera la plus dure.
Merci encore


----------



## woulf (9 Novembre 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> +1. C'est le mien aussi
> 
> Mais le T-max est un appeau à voleur !
> Coté conduite, j'ai un collègue qui en a eu un (il est maintenant sur XJR 1300), et j'ai pu faire un tour dessus, c'est le bonheur  . Un genre de moto à boite automatique, avec lequel il s'amusait à pourrir des ZR7 dans les virages (qu'il dit  , moi j'y étais pas)
> ...



Je confirme que le Tmax, c'est clair que c'est sûrement le gros scoot le plus fauché...
Renseignes toi bien sur les différents tarifs d'assurance, tu risques d'avoir des grosses surprises malheureusement...

Le Burgmann 400, j'avais essayé et j'ai trouvé la position de conduite assise façon fauteuil vraiment pourrie.
Le 650, je connais pas, mais le 400, je préfère encore un 103 SP 

Le Majesty 400 est vraiment à considérer, du moins dans mon souvenir de l'essai de Motomag paru à sa sortie.


----------



## tirhum (10 Novembre 2007)

Une sérigraphie d'un dessin d'un copain...  
_(il s'agit d'un des perso de sa série BD)_
Je ne suis pas spécialement fana de moto, mais celle-là me plaît.... :love: 
Ça ressemble à un modèle en particulier ?!....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

vi, c'est sur une base harley. Après, il y a 2 pistes; une vient des US By harley (show bike) et l'autre d'un préparateur allemand. Bon, c'est pas très conduisible mais pour frimer sur la place du marché au poisson de Rouen, ça suffit amplement.

La finition est superbe et le son décape un max. Au fait il est où notre ami Screaming ... The Big?

Thirum, je suis sur que tu pourrais nous faire un chouette crobard de bécane.


----------



## guytantakul (10 Novembre 2007)

Ca ressemble à une harley, mais le monobras est assez inhabituel.


----------



## tirhum (10 Novembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> (...) mais pour frimer sur la place du marché au poisson de Rouen, ça suffit amplement.
> (...)


Comment !!! Il est pas frais mon poisson ??? :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Novembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ...pour frimer sur la place du marché au poisson de Rouen, ça suffit amplement...



Voilà, c'est ça, une moto pour choper de la morue... et des morpions donc éventuellement... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Comment !!! Il est pas frais mon poisson ??? :mouais:



ben si, et il est même vachement sympa le poisson. Lui 



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Voilà, c'est ça, une moto pour choper de la morue... et des morpions donc éventuellement... :rateau:



Ha la morue rouennaise, tout un programme.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Novembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Au fait il est où notre ami Screaming ... The Big?


Ici !!!!! Juste en-dessous de toi !!!!!:rateau::rateau:
J'ai toujours autant de plaisir à vous lire, bande de "mobeux" !
Pour moi, c'est fini ... j'abandonne ! ... après mes 2 accidents "en droit" et une mob de détruite, c'est un rond-point qui a eu raison de moi ... ... grosse flaque de diesel en sortie ... faisait sombre ... j'ai pas eu le temps d'avoir mal !
Grosse glissade ... le casque qui tape sur la bordure ... et toujours la même chance insolente de se relever entier avec juste quelques égratignures...
 ... 3.000 Euros de frais sur ma pauvre Harley et pas d'omnium (impayable en Belgique !!!!!!) ... je l'ai revendue en l'état à un mécano qui va la retaper pour lui !
Fini ! Bien fini ! ... faut pas tenter le destin ... ! 
Prenez bien soin de vous, bande de nases ! et ... à bientôt !
Je vous embrasse !

ps : en fait, j'avais peut être des "Screamin Eagles" mais ça ne m'a pas empêché de manquer de pot ! Arffffffffffffffffff !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2007)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ici !!!!! Juste en-dessous de toi !!!!!:rateau::rateau:
> J'ai toujours autant de plaisir à vous lire, bande de "mobeux" !
> Pour moi, c'est fini ... j'abandonne ! ... après mes 2 accidents "en droit" et une mob de détruite, c'est un rond-point qui a eu raison de moi ... ... grosse flaque de diesel en sortie ... faisait sombre ... j'ai pas eu le temps d'avoir mal !
> Grosse glissade ... le casque qui tape sur la bordure ... et toujours la même chance insolente de se relever entier avec juste quelques égratignures...
> ...




content de te lire vieux grigou  . Je vais essayer la nouvelle XR1200 des qu'elle est en concession.

T'inquietes, ça reviendra.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Novembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> content de te lire vieux grigou  . Je vais essayer la nouvelle XR1200 des qu'elle est en concession.


... tu me donnes des idées, là !!!!!!!! ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2007)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... tu me donnes des id&#233;es, l&#224; !!!!!!!! ...



j'ai jamais eu de Harley mais celle l&#224; me plait:
90CV mini, fourche invers&#233;, position de conduite europ&#233;enne et une gueule... tidiou.

http://www.moto-station.com/article2045-news-2007-harley-davidson-xr-1200.html


----------



## guytantakul (11 Novembre 2007)

Une demi-harley pour moi


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Novembre 2007)

Pas de frein avant ?? d'ailleurs pour l'arrière c'est quoi ?
Ha ouais, elle est pas encore toute montée, c'est un puzzle, qui promet toutefois


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Pas de frein avant ?? d'ailleurs pour l'arri&#232;re c'est quoi ?
> Ha ouais, elle est pas encore toute mont&#233;e, c'est un puzzle, qui promet toutefois



fi donc b&#233;otien!

c'est une b&#233;cane de course sur anneau. Pas de frein avant juste bon pour les lopettes en pantoufles. Tout en glisse, le machin &#224; l'arri&#232;re sert &#224; doser la glisse voire &#224; ralentir un peu.

A vue de nez un 750 mono qui doit sortir dans les 60CV pour 100/120 Kg. Pas cool en ville mais &#231;a doit &#234;tre tr&#232;s fun sur anneau.

Scoot et b&#233;otien, attention Gerard

NB: ce qu'on voir derriere c'est la couronne pour la chaine, le machin est de l'autre cot&#233;. Au fait, pas de vitesse la dessus.


----------



## guytantakul (11 Novembre 2007)

C'est une buell blast 650 (la cylindr&#233;e est marqu&#233;e sous le num&#233;ro), et le sol blanc, c'est du sel 
Elle a du essayer de p&#233;ter le record de vitesse dans sa cat&#233;gorie sur le lac sal&#233;.

D'origine, ce mono d&#233;veloppe dans les 35 chevaux et n'est pas import&#233; en France (en Belgique oui si je ne m'&#233;gare).
Sur ce mod&#232;le r&#233;al&#233;s&#233; et pr&#233;par&#233; pour des runs courts, je rejoins ZRXolivier avec ses 60 bourrins pour 120 kg grand max.


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Novembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> fi donc béotien!
> 
> c'est une bécane de course sur anneau. Pas de frein avant juste bon pour les lopettes en pantoufles. Tout en glisse, le machin à l'arrière sert à doser la glisse voire à ralentir un peu.
> 
> ...




Je reviens de 20 ans de privation après 2 cartons et une moitié hostile farouchement à la machine. Merci pour votre indulgence. Un aspirateur c'est mieux que rien pour moi, je vais progresser, et sûrement un peu grâce à vous ... 

NB : pour la courrone à l'arrière j'avais compris:rateau: merci


----------



## Bassman (11 Novembre 2007)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Encore une belle histoire de tonton Zebig



Zebig !!! Ca m'fait plaisir de t'appercevoir par ici :love: :love: :love:

Pleins de gros poutoux et de pensées affectueuses. 

Bassou.


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Novembre 2007)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pour moi, c'est fini ... j'abandonne ! ... après mes 2 accidents "en droit" et une mob de détruite, c'est un rond-point qui a eu raison de moi ... ... grosse flaque de diesel en sortie ... faisait sombre ... j'ai pas eu le temps d'avoir mal !
> Grosse glissade ... le casque qui tape sur la bordure ... et toujours la même chance insolente de se relever entier avec juste quelques égratignures...
> ... 3.000 Euros de frais sur ma pauvre Harley et pas d'omnium (impayable en Belgique !!!!!!) ... je l'ai revendue en l'état à un mécano qui va la retaper pour lui !
> Fini ! Bien fini ! ... faut pas tenter le destin ... !
> ...



Cela me rappelle quelqu'un, moi aussi j'ai jeté l'éponge après 2 cartons dont un de ma faute  Même chance pour moi, je n'ai pas trop morflé ... jamais 2 sans 3 
J'ai pris un scoot durement négocié avec ma chérie 20 ans après. Une suite ?? je sais pas...
Bien à toi en tout cas


----------



## sundance (11 Novembre 2007)

pour ceux qui ont arrêté après quelques gamelles, serions nous des motards lopettes ou bien des motards réfléchis 

j'arrête pas de me poser la question quand j'entends les amis qui me disent malgré divers séjours à l'hosto qu'ils sont toujours aussi dingo de leur brêle, c'est ptêt çà faut être dingo et je dois pas l'être assez:hein:


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Novembre 2007)

Il y a ta vie, tu peux en faire ce que tu veux et encore, mais celle des autres ....
Pour moi c'est plutôt réfléchi, et puis... je suis peut être pas doué pour cela alors molo


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

je suis dans les réfléchis. J'ai eu la "chance" d'être dans une famille où tout le monde faisaient ou avaient fait de la moto; J'ai vu mes frangins se prendre des pelles de légendes. La pire a été celle de l'aîné qui s'est pris une 4L de coté et l'a envoyé à la casse, la moto aussi, lui: une clavicule cassée. (la 4L avait grillé un stop et c'était mouillé, le frangin n'allait pas vite mais rien à faire que de coucher la moto et d'espérer tomber au bon endroit)

Image: casque fendu de l'arrière vers le front!... Ca calme direct.

Oui, j'aime la vitesse, les angles (il me reste 1 à 2mm sur les flancs de mes pneus) mais pas n'importe quand ni n'importe où.


----------



## Bassman (12 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Il y a ta vie, tu peux en faire ce que tu veux et encore, mais celle des autres ....
> Pour moi c'est plut&#244;t r&#233;fl&#233;chi, et puis... je suis peut &#234;tre pas dou&#233; pour cela alors molo



Non pas &#224; moto (pardon, 2 roues  ). Ta vie, elle n'est pas qu'entre les tiennes de mains, m&#234;me en &#233;tant le plus prudent, le plus r&#233;fl&#233;chi ; et c'est bien de l&#224; que vient le probl&#232;me. Sinon je serais vachement plus &#224; l'aise sur ma moto. Parce que ma vie a failli &#234;tre le jouet des mains d'un autre, je consid&#232;re maintenant que tous ceux que je croise, double ou qui me doublent sur la route, sont des dangers public.

Apr&#232;s j'suis comme ZRX je pense, j'aime tellement &#231;a qu'il est pour l'instant impensable de m'en passer, mais jamais n'importe o&#249;, n'importe quand.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Il y a ta vie, tu peux en faire ce que tu veux et encore, mais celle des autres ....
> Pour moi c'est plutôt réfléchi, et puis... *je suis peut être pas doué pour ce*la alors molo




à notre niveau, c'est pas un blême de don, au plus: du désir, au moins: du besoin d'aller de A à B.

Sarron, De Puniet, Rossi et les autres ont un don, je me contente d'avoir un savoir faire. Ne t'inquiètes pas, on a tous eu des frayeurs qui nous ont calmés pour un temps. 

La dernière en date: en allant du bureau vers un rdv (costard et tout), sans aller vite, sortie de rond point, la roue avant qui se dérobe, grand coup de latte pour récupérer le tout... ouf! j'ai roulé sur des oeufs toute la journée:rose:  Bilan: 1 paire de pompe. (>200Kg, faut un vrai coup de latte).


----------



## Romuald (12 Novembre 2007)

Pareil.
Après un carton en 92 (idem zRX  , mais ce n'était pas une 4L, et c'est mon tibia qui est parti à la casse, le coup de bol : 2 cm plus haut, et je n'avais plus de genou...) qui m'a valu 4 mois d'hosto et de rééducation , adieu la mob, on est plus secur sur 4 roues entouré de tole  

Sauf que...
Au bout de deux mois j'en avais ma claque des embouteillages et des galères pour se garer, et allais droit vers l'infarctus  . Comme la moto n'avais qu'un clignotant de cassé et un guidon tordu, je suis remonté dessus, avec la même refléxion que Bassou : tout l'environnement (voitures, piétons, deux roues, météo, revetement, et j'en passe) m'en veut personellement, donc à moi de faire gaffe.
Ce qui ne m'empèche pas de m'énerver de temps en temps et de faire des fautes, hélas. Et je ne suis pas vraiment un allumé de la poignée de gaz, sinon je changerai mon vieux trail pour une sapetoku GT-Turbo-racing.  .

PS : coucou TheBig  , content de te lire


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

la moto, c'est comme tout ce qui touche à l'extrème; il faut savoir s'écouter et pas aller au dela de ce qu'on peut faire à un instant T.

Certains jours, je roule comme une grosse quiche, un 103 (SP SPORT quand même) me doublerait, d'autres jours: un GSXR a intérêt à bien arsouiller si il veut pas voir mon feu arrière.:love:

Bah, c'est comme ça. L'essentiel est d'y prendre du plaisir, après; que ce soit en scoot, en trail, en BM (quoique ), en sportive ou en roadster... basta.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> en BM (quoique )



 Faut toujours que t'exag&#232;res !


----------



## Bassman (13 Novembre 2007)

Vala, je reviens de chez le keufs.

Ils ont pris ma d&#233;position, puis ont rendu leur verdict : Un rappel &#224; la loi, avec r&#233;ouverture du dossier si jamais je refais le vilain pendant 3 ans.

La nana a d&#233;clar&#233; qu'elle roulait sur sa voie et que je l'ai agress&#233;e sans savoir pourquoi. 

Ce qui aurait pu &#234;tre moins dr&#244;le, c'est qu'elle a fait faire un devis (qui pue un max, le garagiste &#224; le m&#234;me nom... que son nom de jeune fille...) ou les "d&#233;gats" &#233;taient estim&#233; a 1200 euros.

Bon du coup elle s'assoit dessus, je lui referais pas sa voiture &#224; neuf gratos 


Ouf, je souffle.


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Novembre 2007)

Et "Pas taper", hein !


----------



## guytantakul (13 Novembre 2007)

Ou tomber le cuir sur la plaque minéralogique avant


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Vala, je reviens de chez le keufs.
> 
> Ils ont pris ma déposition, puis ont rendu leur verdict : Un rappel à la loi, avec réouverture du dossier si jamais je refais le vilain pendant 3 ans.
> 
> ...



très content pour toi. Remontage de bretelles

Puis, sont pas cons sur ce coup là, ils n'étaient pas là... t'en prends ne couche... quant à elle, vu les noms sur le devis et les papiers d'identité d la donzelle, à mon avis, elle y a eu droit aussi.


----------



## Romuald (13 Novembre 2007)

Ouf ! 

Et ça fait plaisir de voir qu'il y a encore des keufs avec un cerveau  

Mais ne latte plus les retros en or massif !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2007)

coincidence, au JT de 13h sur t&#233;hefun, tout &#224; l'heure, ils parlaient justement de cette tristement c&#233;l&#232;bre "arnaque au r&#233;tro", dont tu as failli &#234;tre victime


----------



## ScubaARM (13 Novembre 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Ouf !
> 
> Et ça fait plaisir de voir qu'il y a encore des keufs avec un cerveau
> 
> Mais ne latte plus les retros en or massif !


 
C'était trop tôt pour l'apéro  (je plaisante )

C'est quoi cette anarque au rétro​


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2007)

JT 13H TF1 d'aujourd'hui, &#224; partir de la 19&#232;me minute ! (lisible avec Windows Media Player sur Mac/Safari)


----------



## sundance (14 Novembre 2007)

je n'arrive pas à lire le JT  
on vit dans un drôle de monde et tout est bon pour se faire arnaquer et même tabasser! hier j'ai un ami qui en a été victime, il rentrait tranquillement chez lui quand 2 lascars lui sont tombés dessus, coup de poing,  "donnes ton code voiture" et hop là en 2 mns ils lui ont pris son X5 tout neuf 
maintenant il faut vérifier qu'on n'est pas suivi :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2007)

Ben moi, &#231;a ne m'arrive jamais, &#231;a, les voyous ont trop peur de moi, sans doute ! Pourtant, avec ma voiture de luxe quasi neuve*, je devrais &#234;tre une cible 


(*) une 405 de 1992, &#224; peine roul&#233;, juste 195 000 minuscules Km au compteur (et premi&#232;re main, en plus)


----------



## Bassman (14 Novembre 2007)

Ah ben pareil, avec ma super 106 Kid (int&#233;rieur Jean, on s'refuse rien hein  ) et ben on m'emb&#234;te pas&#8230; Et ben ca fait chier, je sais pas comment m'en d&#233;barrasser, &#231;a m'arrangerai


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah ben pareil, avec ma super 106 Kid (intérieur Jean, on s'refuse rien hein  ) et ben on m'embête pas Et ben ca fait chier, je sais pas comment m'en débarrasser, ça m'arrangerai



Essaie de la caser là


----------



## HmJ (23 Novembre 2007)

Nom de D... Je savais meme pas que la 999 etait deja remplacee, et je tombe nez a nez sur la nouvelle 1098 dans une rue de Tokyo !  Pas de reflex en main, je fonce illico sur Bikewalls. Mais quelle machine, quelle ligne ! :rateau: La 916/996 est de retour !

http://www.bikewalls.com/wallpaper/Ducati_1098/31511531/1440x900.html
http://www.bikewalls.com/wallpaper/Ducati_1098/31511031/1440x900.html
http://www.bikewalls.com/wallpaper/Ducati_1098/31510931/1440x900.html
http://www.bikewalls.com/wallpaper/Ducati_1098/31487231/1440x900.html


----------



## sundance (23 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben moi, ça ne m'arrive jamais, ça, les voyous ont trop peur de moi, sans doute ! Pourtant, avec ma voiture de luxe quasi neuve*, je devrais être une cible
> 
> 
> (*) une 405 de 1992, à peine roulé, juste 195 000 minuscules Km au compteur (et première main, en plus)



attention çà risque de devenir un collector elle aura tous les fétiautoauQ !  
quant à la cent six kid, la laisser dans une cité, elle sera vite désossée


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2007)

sundance a dit:


> attention çà risque de devenir un collector elle aura tous les fétiautoauQ !



Nan, ça, ça lui a passé, par contre, c'est vrai qu'il y eut un temps ... Entre fin 92 (achetée vers le 18 ou 20/9, premier vol le 2/10, j'avais remplacé par les définitives les plaques "ww" dans la journée, elle est partie le soir :sick et 1998, il n'y aura eu que deux vols plus trois autres tentatives, cinq fois rien :rateau: la seconde fois qu'elle a été volée, en 95, elle a été retrouvée trois semaines plus tard ... En Allemagne, avec 3600 Km de plus au compteur.  J'entend encore le commissaire allemand au téléphone : "On les affait pris en chasse, mais ils ont semé notre foiture*. Ils ont cassé une roue sur un trottoir, et il ont apantonné la foiture ... Ach mais le pire c'est qu'ils ont ensuite folés une auti te chez nous pour repartir !".

Bon, j'ai eu du bol sur ce coup, ils seraient rentrés en France avec, ils y auraient certainement mis le feu :mouais:



(*) C'est quand même une SRI 2l, hein, ma 405 ! :love:


----------



## sundance (23 Novembre 2007)

hé bin une véritable star ta 405 ! chassée comme çà ! au moins on peut dire qu'elle est attachée à son maître!:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Nom de D... Je savais meme pas que la 999 etait deja remplacee, et je tombe nez a nez sur la nouvelle 1098 dans une rue de Tokyo !  Pas de reflex en main, je fonce illico sur Bikewalls. Mais quelle machine, quelle ligne ! :rateau: La 916/996 est de retour !



Et la 848 qui va pas tarder.
Avec les mêmes lignes que sa grande soeur.

Tu as eu l'occasion d'écouter le moteur ?
C'est une vraie symphonie. :love: 

Tu as même un système d'acquisition de données au tableau de bord.
Ducati fourni une clé usb à brancher dessus, ça enregistre toutes les infos et après tu peux analyser tout ça sur l'ordi.


----------



## HmJ (23 Novembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Et la 848 qui va pas tarder.
> Avec les mêmes lignes que sa grande soeur.
> 
> Tu as eu l'occasion d'écouter le moteur ?
> ...



J'avais pas vu pour la clef USB. Mais que c'est beau a entendre un bi...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> J'avais pas vu pour la clef USB. Mais que c'est beau a entendre un bi...



Pas tous !
Tu prends le bi en ligne d'une kawa gpz500, c'est d'un laid. On dirai que quelqu'un fait des bulles dans un verre de lait. 

Meilleurs bruits moteurs, c'est Ducat'. :love:


----------



## HmJ (23 Novembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Pas tous !
> Tu prends le bi en ligne d'une kawa gpz500, c'est d'un laid. On dirai que quelqu'un fait des bulles dans un verre de lait.
> 
> Meilleurs bruits moteurs, c'est Ducat'. :love:



Ducati c'est magique. Mais je ne suis pas sectaire : j'ai fait une rando en TRX 850 il y a quelques annees, c'etait pas mal non plus. Different, comme un SV je suppose, mais la c'est sur ca fait moins rever


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Ducati c'est magique. Mais je ne suis pas sectaire : j'ai fait une rando en TRX 850 il y a quelques annees, c'etait pas mal non plus. Different, comme un SV je suppose, mais la c'est sur ca fait moins rever



Clair ! :love: 

Sur le Sv, j'ai mis un Yoshimura RS3, le son est pas degueu. Mais ça égale pas le son de casserole de l'embrayage à sec du 1000DS. 
Manque plus que le cache embrayage ajouré et tu te fais engueuler aux feux.  :rose:


----------



## HmJ (23 Novembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Clair ! :love:
> 
> Sur le Sv, j'ai mis un Yoshimura RS3, le son est pas degueu. Mais ça égale pas le son de casserole de l'embrayage à sec du 1000DS.
> Manque plus que le cache embrayage ajouré et tu te fais engueuler aux feux.  :rose:



Ah mais ouais, mais un Mostro c'est plus souvent arrete a la terrasse d'un cafe que roulant sur les departmentales  Moi je te parle de vraies pur-sang, comme ma veneree 900SS  Mais bon, reste que cette 1098 m'a vraiment sidere


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Ah mais ouais, mais un Mostro c'est plus souvent arrete a la terrasse d'un cafe que roulant sur les departmentales  Moi je te parle de vraies pur-sang, comme ma veneree 900SS  Mais bon, reste que cette 1098 m'a vraiment sidere



Tu parles de la 900SS de 75 ?


----------



## HmJ (23 Novembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu parles de la 900SS de 75 ?



Nan... Je suis pas si vieux :love: Celle des annees 1990


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Nan... Je suis pas si vieux :love: Celle des annees 1990



Magheunifique ! :love: :love: :love: 

Dommage que Ducati ai arrêté la production des SS.  
De bonnes bécanes pas aussi exclusives que les SB.


----------



## HmJ (24 Novembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Magheunifique ! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Dommage que Ducati ai arrêté la production des SS.
> De bonnes bécanes pas aussi exclusives que les SB.



C'est clair. Bien equilibree, je pouvais traverser la France et Paris dans la journee sans souffrir a chaque feu rouge. La 1000 devait vraiment etre une machine extra, je m'en prendrais bien une aujourd'hui si les Chinois n'etaient pas des malades dans les rues... et si les Japonais ne limitaient pas leurs routes a 80 kph (100 sur les grosses autoroutes...) :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2007)

*mouarf*


Z'avez déja entendu un gros 4 pattes avec un bel échappement type Akrapovic? Le mien dans les tunnels (oui, je roule homologué)...    les walkiries en mieux   

Bon, c'est pas le tout, ils zannoncent un tit WE sec, je vous prends sur la route là bas, si, vous savez bien, celle où où on allait   , pfiou, ça fait au moins un an que j'y suis pas passé. 


 

Je pisse sur les boites à Pizza avec mon sushi.

:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Bon, c'est pas le tout, ils zannoncent un tit WE sec,* je vous prends sur la route là bas, si, vous savez bien, celle où où on allait   , pfiou, ça fait au moins un an que j'y suis pas passé*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu veux parler de celle où tu t'es vautré huit fois ces trois derniers jours ? Fais gaffe, ils ont commencé des travaux ce matin , et le pharmacien a fait poser des obstacles anti char devant sa quatrième vitrine neuve de la semaine, il en avait un peu marre que tu rentre acheter tes sparadraps *avec* ta trapanelle  

  



EDIT : J'ai failli oublier, bien entendu, je pisse sur tous les moulbifs à cardinaux ! :style:


----------



## Bassman (24 Novembre 2007)

Vais rester chez Joe moi, trop mal au dos depuis 3j 

Mais je pisse quand même moi aussi sur les boite a pizza et les bacs a huile


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu veux parler de celle où tu t'es vautré huit fois ces trois derniers jours ? Fais gaffe, ils ont commencé des travaux ce matin , et le pharmacien a fait poser des obstacles anti char devant sa quatrième vitrine neuve de la semaine, il en avait un peu marre que tu rentre acheter tes sparadraps *avec* ta trapanelle



oh... derme, t'étais là toi?:rose: 

en fait je fais des essais d'airbag pour ducati, ils ont remarqués que les conducteurs d'engins (ouops pardon), les "pilotes" avaient une certaine propension à passer plus de temps parterre que sur la moto    

et pis le pharmacien n'a pas à se plaindre, c'est quand même grace à moi (et son assureur) s'il a pu la refaire sa vitrine. Et puis tu sais, les obstacles antichar pour une italienne, c'est pour faire joli, à peine elles les voenit que Kaïïïe Kaïïïïe, elles s'enfuient.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> en fait je fais des essais d'airbag pour ducati



 Kawa sous-traite la fabrication des ZRX à Ducati ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Kawa sous-traite la fabrication des ZRX à Ducati ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



parles pas de malheur.    

Et puis, n'oublies pas: mets de l'huile.


----------



## guytantakul (24 Novembre 2007)

Une Subaru à deux roues pour l'an prochain à prix plancher et poids plume ?
500 mono liquide- 50 bourrins à 8000 tours (moteur par Fuji heavy industries)


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Et puis, n'oublies pas: mets de l'huile.



Pas besoin, j'ai adapté un moteur Sarich


----------



## HmJ (24 Novembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Une Subaru à deux roues pour l'an prochain à prix plancher et poids plume ?
> 500 mono liquide- 50 bourrins à 8000 tours (moteur par Fuji heavy industries)



Subaru appartient a Fuji Heavy


----------



## guytantakul (24 Novembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Subaru appartient a Fuji Heavy



Oui, oui ! La maison-mère  
Et le mono est déjà en place que certains quads Polaris. 
Si ça se trouve elle va vraiment sortir (je croise les doigts)... et à moins de 5000 euros, j'en prends une !

On en parle ici


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Oui, oui ! La maison-mère
> Et le mono est déjà en place que certains quads Polaris.
> Si ça se trouve elle va vraiment sortir (je croise les doigts)... et à moins de 5000 euros, j'en prends une !
> 
> On en parle ici




bah pas idiot le mono pour la piste:






prise à Carole et il n'était pas le dernier... de loin. Sur le tourniquet, les gros cubes...


----------



## HmJ (24 Novembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Oui, oui ! La maison-mère
> Et le mono est déjà en place que certains quads Polaris.
> Si ça se trouve elle va vraiment sortir (je croise les doigts)... et à moins de 5000 euros, j'en prends une !
> 
> On en parle ici



Ce qui est vraiment marrant : je bosse avec un fournisseur de Subaru, a aucun moment ils n'ont evoque ce projet, meme il y a deux mois pour la presentation des resultats. C'etait vraiment une sacree surprise


----------



## woulf (25 Novembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> bah pas idiot le mono pour la piste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ptite fourche, ptit disque, ptit étrier, ptits pneus...  Rien que là dedans, y'a le prix de la brèle 
Joli joujou en tous cas, et effectivement, c'est diabolique


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Ptite fourche, ptit disque, ptit étrier, ptits pneus...  Rien que là dedans, y'a le prix de la brèle
> Joli joujou en tous cas, et effectivement, c'est diabolique



le pire est qu'il tournait autour des grosses cylindrées. Renseignement pris: c'est un particpant du championnat de France Supermot...


----------



## Charly777 (27 Novembre 2007)

Eh eh salut à tous,

Je suis un peu hors propos mais bon... voyant régulièrement ce fil maintenant je me lance...

J'ai eu mon plateau ce matin... alors juste un post dans un fil adéquat pour exprimer ma joie... à moi la circulation  

@ bientôt dans le coin de votre rétro.


----------



## woulf (27 Novembre 2007)

Charly777 a dit:


> Eh eh salut à tous,
> 
> Je suis un peu hors propos mais bon... voyant régulièrement ce fil maintenant je me lance...
> 
> ...



Félicitations !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Novembre 2007)

Charly777 a dit:


> Eh eh salut à tous,
> 
> Je suis un peu hors propos mais bon... voyant régulièrement ce fil maintenant je me lance...
> 
> ...


 
Bravo...., j'éspère pour toi que tu n'auras pas autant d'attente que moi entre les deux épreuves.

J'attend toujours de pouvoir me présenter à la circulation mais mais apparemment les places sont chères.
Je commence à me demander si je vais le passer avant l'été prochain ...  

(Et surtout est-ce que je vais pouvoir attendre pour acheter la bécane) ​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2007)

Charly777 a dit:


> Eh eh salut à tous,
> 
> Je suis un peu hors propos mais bon... voyant régulièrement ce fil maintenant je me lance...
> 
> ...



Féloch' 



Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Bravo...., j'éspère pour toi que tu n'auras pas autant d'attente que moi entre les deux épreuves.
> 
> J'attend toujours de pouvoir me présenter à la circulation mais mais apparemment les places sont chères.
> Je commence à me demander si je vais le passer avant l'été prochain ...
> ...



T'es dans quel coin ?  
J'ai eu mon plateau le 10 juillet 2005 et ma circulation le 25 juillet.
Ile de France.

Pitet qu'en province, c'est plus tendu. 
T'as même pas une date ?
Si c'est le cas, c'est louche. Surtout que ta réussite au plateau est pas valable pendant 100 ans. Si mes souvenirs sont bons, c'est 6 mois.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2007)

Charly777 a dit:


> Eh eh salut à tous,
> 
> Je suis un peu hors propos mais bon... voyant régulièrement ce fil maintenant je me lance...
> 
> ...




:love: :love: :love: bravo pour ton switch et à bientôt sur les routes.   


T'inquiètes, c'est sur que je te verrai dans mes rétros  



Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Bravo...., j'éspère pour toi que tu n'auras pas autant d'attente que moi entre les deux épreuves.
> 
> J'attend toujours de pouvoir me présenter à la circulation mais mais apparemment les places sont chères.
> Je commence à me demander si je vais le passer avant l'été prochain ...
> ...



Courage. Mais tu devrais adopter la technique dite du camping:
Bonjour Mr l'auto école, je m'installe là, juste le temps que vous me preniez un rdv pour la circulation. Je prendrais bien un café.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Novembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Courage. Mais tu devrais adopter la technique dite du camping:





> Bonjour Mr l'auto école, je m'installe là, juste le temps que vous me preniez un rdv pour la circulation. Je prendrais bien un café.​



C'est prévu !!!  J'ai déjà commencé avec le harcèlement téléphonique.. sans résultats. Va falloir se rendre sur place.
J'éspère qu'on en arrivera pas à la punition corporelle.​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Novembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ...
> Courage. Mais tu devrais adopter la technique dite du camping...



Avec ça, c'est parfait :






 :love:

Edith : ici


----------



## sundance (29 Novembre 2007)

félicitation charly777 
pour la circul je trouve l'attente plutôt étonnant à cette époque de l'année 
je me rappelle en 98 j'ai passé la circul une semaine après et c'était au mois de mai.
Printemps été est la période la plus chargée concernant les permis moto. Je me rappelle que le mono m'avait dit qu'il valait mieux passer son permis l'hiver, période creuse et inspecteurs beaucoup plus cools.
j'arrive pas à croire qu'il y ait autant de prétendants au permis moto à cette époque glaciale:hein:


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2007)

Parce que le 2 roues a complètement explosé et est devenu une alternative aux temps de trajets audieux dans les grandes agglomérations peut être


----------



## sundance (29 Novembre 2007)

oui certainement bassman mais en même temps je ne vois quand même pas beaucoup de moto école circuler en ce moment  en idf d'où mon étonnement.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Novembre 2007)

Autre problème, les inspecteurs sont en vacances dans une semaine jusqu'a la fin de l'année minimum.... Donc effectifs encore plus réduits.​


----------



## Charly777 (29 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Parce que le 2 roues a complètement explosé et est devenu une alternative aux temps de trajets audieux dans les grandes agglomérations peut être



Et mon formateur m'affirme que le permis moto est en chute libre... mais pas le monde du 2 roues... grâce au 125 et le permis B.

Merci à vous tous pour votre accueil "2 roues"...  

Effectivement étonnant pour la circu, je n'ai eu aucun problème à le passer pour le 17 décembre (soit 3 semaines après)... en même temps les dates prochaines sautaient directement au mois de janvier.


----------



## Charly777 (3 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je sais pertinemment que des forums plus spécialisés existent mais en même temps j'ai pas envie de m'étendre sur le sujet, je veux juste un conseil (je commence à regarder mes futures acquisitions  ).

Je ne souhaite pas parler de la moto en elle-même mais plus du coût qu'elle peuvent représenter et donc établir un rapport fiabilité/puissance/économie (c'est un peu paradoxal mais petit budget oblige). Je sais bien que les cb ou l'er ne sont pas "vraiment" des motos alors que la sv... ben c'est une "vraie moto".

Donc juste des avis de portefeuille (pas pour l'achat mais sur du long termes, réparation et pannes comprises / exemple de la sv qui n'aime pas l'eau par exemple grrr) :
- cbf 500 (honda, 4000 euros en moyenne, 2006)
- cb 500 (oscille entre 2000 et 2500 euros, 2001)
- er 500 (idem)
- sv 650 (3000 à 3500 euros, 2001)

Grand merci, pas besoin de déraper, juste des avis "portefeuilles".


----------



## Benouche (3 Décembre 2007)

pas de deux roues non motorisés ici? Genre vélos de descente ou BMX ?


----------



## Bassman (3 Décembre 2007)

Benouche a dit:


> pas de deux roues non motorisés ici? Genre vélos de descente ou BMX ?



Si, uniquement quand on dépose le moteur de notre moto pour révision complète, ou remplacement


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2007)

Charly777 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je sais pertinemment que des forums plus spécialisés existent mais en même temps j'ai pas envie de m'étendre sur le sujet, je veux juste un conseil (je commence à regarder mes futures acquisitions  ).
> 
> ...



ben..; pourquoi pas des vrais motos?!!!  bien sur que si. On a tous démarrer et pour la plupart en tirant le diable par la queue.

Les honda sont un très bon choix en général question fiabilité et entretien. Pour le coté fun, n'oublies pas qu'il y a eu jusqu'à récemment une coupe CB CUP avec la CB 500. Va faire un tour sur un circuit et s'il y en a tu verras qu'ils sont loin d'être ridicule face aux monstres.

Er et Sv..; plus du coté des jouets très sympa pour démarrer mais surement plus pointues question réglages. Mais très bonne motos.

Te prends pas le choux, c'est comme pour un mac, tu prends, tu vois et quand tupeux, tu te fais plaisir avec le modèle qui te fais plaisir. 



Benouche a dit:


> pas de deux roues non motorisés ici? Genre vélos de descente ou BMX ?



bon, t'es nouveau, tout ça, tralalala. :rose:   Tu as le droit d'en parler une fois par an: le 29 février (forcément lors des années bissextiles). 
Un peu: d'accord et puis quand tu seras grand, on verra.  Nan, je déconne mais bon, le BMX, tu vas vite te sentir un peu seul, ici, on est plutôt dans le genre bucolique, tu vois?

genre à parler des tites balades en groupe de copain... sans attaquer, Ha ça jamais monsieur. Enfin, eux ils attaquent mais moi non.  



Bassman a dit:


> Si, uniquement quand on dépose le moteur de notre moto pour révision complète, ou remplacement



Ha c'est pour ça que t'avancais pas l'autre jour,, je me disais aussi. En plus tu la connais vachement bien cette route, pas nous.  Et puis, quand t'auras remonté le moteur, penses à passer la seconde, ça aide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Ha c'est pour ça que t'avancais pas l'autre jour,, je me disais aussi. En plus tu la connais vachement bien cette route, pas nous.  Et puis, quand t'auras remonté le moteur, penses à passer la seconde, ça aide.



Passer la seconde  Y a des vitesses, ménant, sur les mobs


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2007)

Charly, 

Pour commencer essaye de prendre une bécane sans trop de kilomètres (- de 25000). 

Aujourd'hui, mon SV650S de 2001 totalise 60000km.
Il y a tout qui te tombe dessus. 
Jeu aux soupapes, distribution, amortisseur, ...
Sans compter les consommables (pneus, plaquettes, chaîne, bougies).
Rajoute à cela l'assurance d'un jeune permis. Ca monte très très vite.
C'est vraiment un budget, surtout pour un étudiant. 

Alors qu'un CB500, c'est increvable, ça coûte pas grand chose en consommable et l'entretien avec une RMT se fait sans problèmes. 
Tu la gardes environ un an et tu pars sur un modèle plus véloce ensuite.

Après, si tu as des sous, fais toi plaisir et prends ce qui te tente. 
Le Sv est une superbe moto. J'ai plus de soucis sous la pluie depuis que j'ai fixé un morceau de caoutchou devant le puits de la bougie du cylindre avant.
Si il fait vraiment très froid, les carbus gèlent mais Suzuki installe gratuitement un kit rechauff' carbus qui règle le problème.
D'occaz tu trouves de bonnes affaires pour 3000/3400 euros pour les derniers modèles carbus. Elles sont sous cotées depuis que Suz' brade les derniers modèles injection.
Si ça te branche, essaye de dégoter un modèle 2002. La fourche est réglable, sachant qu'elle est assez molle d'origine, ça te permet de la durcir un peu. Ca t'évite de faire une vidange des fourreaux trop régulièrement. Bien que le comportement soit pas catastrophique non plus.

Si tu as d'autres questions, hésite pas.


----------



## Bassman (4 Décembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Le Sv est une superbe moto. J'ai plus de soucis sous la pluie depuis que j'ai fixé un morceau de caoutchou devant le puits de la bougie du cylindre avant.
> Si il fait vraiment très froid, les carbus gèlent mais Suzuki installe gratuitement un kit rechauff' carbus qui règle le problème.
> D'occaz tu trouves de bonnes affaires pour 3000/3400 euros pour les derniers modèles carbus. Elles sont sous cotées depuis que Suz' brade les derniers modèles injection.
> Si ça te branche, essaye de dégoter un modèle 2002. La fourche est réglable, sachant qu'elle est assez molle d'origine, ça te permet de la durcir un peu. Ca t'évite de faire une vidange des fourreaux trop régulièrement. Bien que le comportement soit pas catastrophique non plus.
> ...



Ca donne trop envie   

Z'avez vu les nouvelles carac' du 600 CBF 2008 ? P'tain le bon en avant qu'ils font chez Honda (cadre en alu, moteur allégé, injection, vitesses 3, 4 et 5 réétagées, répartiteur de freinage en option pour les plus grosses modifs).

J'ai hâte de l'essayer


----------



## Benouche (4 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Si, uniquement quand on dépose le moteur de notre moto pour révision complète, ou remplacement


( nioube qui a pas encore trouvé le bouton "quote" _ben si _)

Vous ne connaîtrez donc jamais le bonheur de vous casser des os et de vous faire peur toutes les dix secondes en sous bois.

Qui plus est vous allez dev'nir obèses avec vos moulbifs...

'fin bon tant pis j'irais parler crampon ailleurs.

tchaw

Benouche


Edit : j'ai trouvé après la citation c'est tellement évident que je me sens très con.
_ben vu que tu as trouvé le bouton « édition » autant corriger ton message non ?_


----------



## Lila (4 Décembre 2007)

...bande de nains à foie jaune !!!!! :rateau: 

....ça ça déchire sa race :love: :love: :love: 

.... bon allez ....j'y vais ....à pieds !:rateau:


----------



## Pooley (4 Décembre 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH LA 696 MONSTER 2008 :love: :love: 
RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH POURQUOI J'AI PAS ENCORE CE PUTAIN DE PERMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIS ET PAS D'ARGENT SUR MON COMPTE >_<


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca donne trop envie



C'est une bécane vivante, c'est tout !  



Pooley a dit:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH LA 696 MONSTER 2008 :love: :love:



+1


----------



## Bassman (4 Décembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est une bécane vivante, c'est tout !



Ah ! J'aurais dit agonisante moi plutôt


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah ! J'aurais dit agonisante moi plutôt



'Foiré.
Tu vas l'avoir ton chat-b*te.


----------



## Lila (4 Décembre 2007)

...en même temps quand tu vois ça tu te demandes pourquoi tu irais foutre 12 000  dans une machine neuve alors que tu peux honnêtement te tuer très fort pour moitiè prix...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...en même temps quand tu vois ça tu te demandes pourquoi tu irais foutre 12 000  dans une machine neuve alors que tu peux honnêtement te tuer très fort pour moitiè prix...



Quitte à ce que mon sang coule, je veux que ce soit sur du vernis top nickel sans rayures.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...en même temps quand tu vois ça tu te demandes pourquoi tu irais foutre 12 000  dans une machine neuve alors que tu peux honnêtement te tuer très fort pour moitiè prix...



note que si tu inverse le sens des pales de la tondeuse tu peux créer un effet d'aspiration pas dégueu du tout.


----------



## Lila (4 Décembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Quitte à ce que mon sang coule, je veux que ce soit sur du vernis top nickel sans rayures.



...ben non ..si t éjecté tiu saignes par terre .....seules tes *******s s'écrasent sur le bac ...mais la gelée coule dans ton froc seulement vu que t'es en combi.....

...alors hein comme excuse à la mord moi le guidon pour pouvoir rouler du neuf et taper sa frime devant les geuzesses tu repasseras ....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...ben non ..si t éjecté tiu saignes par terre .....seules tes *******s s'écrasent sur le bac ...mais la gelée coule dans ton froc seulement vu que t'es en combi.....
> 
> ...alors hein comme excuse à la mord moi le guidon pour pouvoir rouler du neuf et taper sa frime devant les geuzesses tu repasseras ....



je comprends mieux tes difficultés à macher maintenant.

Quant à rouler, je prefere le neuf, mon médecin m'interdit de fumer les mégots.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2007)

le pc est un monde qui m'énerve.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2007)

Tiens ? Y a comme un genre d'écho


----------



## Bassman (4 Décembre 2007)

Ou une forme de tremblante du mouton, sans doutes dû à la mauvaise qualité en terme d'amortissement des vibrations chez Kawa


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Ou une forme de tremblante du mouton, sans doutes dû à la mauvaise qualité en terme d'amortissement des vibrations chez Kawa



*Mouarf*, l'ôt hé!


J'aime les pur sang, même s'ils sont sensibles et très nerveux. 
 


PS: c'est pas un réseau qu'on a au boulot, c'est... un phare... ça marche, ça marche plus...


----------



## guytantakul (4 Décembre 2007)

Tu m'as l'air de peu utiliser tes clignos, toi... (un phare, tss...)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...ben non ..si t éjecté tiu saignes par terre .....seules tes *******s s'écrasent sur le bac ...mais la gelée coule dans ton froc seulement vu que t'es en combi.....
> 
> ...alors hein comme excuse à la mord moi le guidon pour pouvoir rouler du neuf et taper sa frime devant les geuzesses tu repasseras ....



Merdasse. Grillé.

J'ai plus qu'à acheter un ZRX et inspirer la pitié autour de moi.


----------



## Lila (4 Décembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Tu m'as l'air de peu utiliser tes clignos, toi... (un phare, tss...)



...ben tu sais lui ....pour ce qu'il prend comme virage   .....


----------



## Lila (4 Décembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Merdasse. Grillé.
> 
> J'ai plus qu'à acheter un ZRX et inspirer la pitié autour de moi.




....nooooon ..quand meme ;..on ne va pas pousser l'humiliation publique à ce point là quand même... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Merdasse. Grillé.
> 
> J'ai plus qu'à acheter un ZRX et inspirer la pitié autour de moi.



Ben oui, et je le revendique mon cher.



Lila a dit:


> ....nooooon ..quand meme ;..on ne va pas pousser l'humiliation publique à ce point là quand même... :rose:



Oui, ben quand on est pas capable de prendre un virage, on la ramène pas. Nan mé ô!

Passeke moi et mon ZRX on vous enfumme tous. Rahalalalla


----------



## sundance (5 Décembre 2007)

joli VFR mr Lila 
sinon vous pensez que çà va avoir du succès  un peu plus de 900CC quand même!
http://spyder.brp.com/fr-CA/
vous avez déjà essayé la mob à 3 roues, celle avec les deux roues avant?
y'a juste un truc que je ne comprends pas, il faut le permis B ok pour la 125 mais je vois qu'il existe aussi en 500cc et pas de permis A?:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Passeke moi et mon ZRX *on vous enfumme tous*. Rahalalalla



Et au sens propre, en plus, hein ! De ce point de vue, son tréteau pousserait un diesel des années 50 au suicide !


----------



## Lila (5 Décembre 2007)

sundance a dit:


> joli VFR mr Lila



... j'ai pas dit que je l'avais !!!!!! je bave dessus....c'est tout ce que mon porte monnaie me permet.....sinon tu penses ...je serai pas derrière le clavier à tailler la  bavette au comptoir  d'un rade pourri fréquenté par des nains brêleux à foie jaune :mouais: :rateau: .....enfin si là je suis obligé parce que je suis toujours piéton et qu'il ne me reste plus que l'alcool pour connaître l'ivresse ..... 

...bon ...j'attends le fourgon de la Brink's....(Patoch m'a prêté une cagoule...et une boîte de cassoulet périmée en guise de grenade)....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...bon ...j'attends le fourgon de la Brink's....(Patoch m'a prêté une cagoule...et une boîte de cassoulet périmée en guise de grenade)....



Dans ce cas, n'oublie pas de manger le cassoulet. Que les détonations paraissent au moins réalistes.


----------



## vaubaneurope (7 Décembre 2007)

hey salut a tous...  j'avais pas vu ce fil de motard, et en plus il y a l'air d'avoir du monde  

donc c'est ici que je viendrais posé mes questions sur les mises a jour de mon bandit 12 ça c'est cool :love: 


d'ailleurs en parlant de question...  si quelqu'un avait le numéro d'une de ces 2 filles (ou les 2) je suis preneur


----------



## guytantakul (7 Décembre 2007)

vaubaneurope a dit:


> hey salut a tous...  j'avais pas vu ce fil de motard, et en plus il y a l'air d'avoir du monde
> 
> donc c'est ici que je viendrais posé mes questions sur les mises a jour de mon bandit 12 ça c'est cool :love:
> 
> ...



Ben c'est le 21





et le 71


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2007)

j'ai toujours su que les suzuki fumaient, mais de là à imaginer qu'ils les roulaient!!!


----------



## vaubaneurope (7 Décembre 2007)

le jour ou un moteur de kawa arrivera a faire + de 10000 kms...  tu verras qu'il fumera aussi :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2007)

vaubaneurope a dit:


> le jour ou un moteur de kawa arrivera a faire + de 10000 kms...  tu verras qu'il fumera aussi :rateau:




Bon. Ca va pas commencer hein?!!! Nan mé!

C'est pas parceque ta friteuse n'avance pas qu'il faut en vouloir aux beaux moteurs, que dis je à l'horlogerie mécanique verte.


----------



## Charly777 (9 Décembre 2007)

Eh, avis à tous les motards de MacG,

J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un Bandit 600 S, finalement... il ne manque plus que le permis.  

Il me tarde... vite vite la circu... si tout va bien le 17 décembre je roule en Bandit dès 16h.:rateau: 

@ bientôt dans vos rétros.
Charly


----------



## guytantakul (9 Décembre 2007)

C'est bien, un quatre pattes pas trop gros pour débuter. 
Moi c'était un 750Z kawa en 1985


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2007)

Féloch' Charly. De la bonne came ça. 
Tu pourra même pourrir Olivier & son étron.  
OUAI, c'est la guerre.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Féloch' Charly. De la bonne came ça.
> Tu pourra même pourrir Olivier & son étron.
> OUAI, c'est la guerre.



*etron etron etron petit patapon*


C'est pas beau d'être jaloux.


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,
Désolé de troubler votre conversation, j'ai en effet un besoin de conseil
Dans la recherche de mon futur Tmax d'occasion (il est cher l'animal voire sur côté), j'ai mis la main sur une adresse : japon scooters, qui propose des Tmax 0km de 2006 à moitié prix  !!! j'en frémis, je poste alors une demande de renseignement et voici la réponse :
"Bonsoir,
Nous sommes un magasin de vente au benin  en pleine prommotion . Nos scooters sont tous neufs 00 km au compteur , deja montes prets a rouler. Livres avec tous les papiers servant a l'immatriculation et du kit accessoire + une garantie constructeur . Nous livrons en 72 heures a domicile. Le paiement est définitif a la livraison et se fait par mandat. Vous pouvez nous joindre au 00229-9346-7110 pour plus de details. "

Que peux t'on en penser ??? pour ma part çà sent l'arnaque, qu'en pensez vous ? 
Merci d'avance à tous et à toutes,


----------



## vaubaneurope (9 Décembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Désolé de troubler votre conversation, j'ai en effet un besoin de conseil
> Dans la recherche de mon futur Tmax d'occasion (il est cher l'animal voire sur côté), j'ai mis la main sur une adresse : japon scooters, qui propose des Tmax 0km de 2006 à moitié prix  !!! j'en frémis, je poste alors une demande de renseignement et voici la réponse :
> "Bonsoir,
> ...




ben le benin  c'est loin...   en meme temps si c'est paiement à la livraison...   ou as tu trouvé ce vendeur?


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Décembre 2007)

vaubaneurope a dit:


> ben le benin  c'est loin...   en meme temps si c'est paiement à la livraison...   ou as tu trouvé ce vendeur?



Je pense que pour le trouver, il faut que je téléphone au n° indiqué


----------



## vaubaneurope (9 Décembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Désolé de troubler votre conversation, j'ai en effet un besoin de conseil
> Dans la recherche de mon futur Tmax d'occasion (il est cher l'animal voire sur côté), *j'ai mis la main sur une adresse : japon scooters*, qui propose des Tmax 0km de 2006 à moitié prix  !!! j'en frémis, je poste alors une demande de renseignement et voici la réponse :
> "Bonsoir,
> ...



je reformule ma question...      comment en as tu entendu parlé?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Désolé de troubler votre conversation, j'ai en effet un besoin de conseil
> Dans la recherche de mon futur Tmax d'occasion (il est cher l'animal voire sur côté), j'ai mis la main sur une adresse : japon scooters, qui propose des Tmax 0km de 2006 à moitié prix  !!! j'en frémis, je poste alors une demande de renseignement et voici la réponse :
> "Bonsoir,
> ...



Venant du Benin, arnaque ou pas, en plus, tu es bon pour un passage aux mines en individuel, avec, vu la provenance, un examen de la bécane au microscope par leurs soins. Laisse tomber, même gratos, je ne suis pas certain que ça vaudrait le coup !


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Décembre 2007)

vaubaneurope a dit:


> je reformule ma question...      comment en as tu entendu parlé?



j'ai trouvé l'annonce sur le site  annoncesjaunes.fr :
http://www.annoncesjaunes.fr/AutoMo...y%3dYAMAHA%26combienDisplay%3d%26ouDisplay%3d


----------



## woulf (9 Décembre 2007)

Même si on se rapproche dangereusement du 25 décembre, il faut rappeler que le Père Noël n'existe pas (si mes enfants lisent ces lignes, je nie tout).
Sérieusement, la mariée n'est pas un peu trop belle ?
Déjà comme le rappelle le papy à déambulateur, il faut se coltiner au minimum un passage aux mines, et je pense plus simplement que tu vas avoir droit à un beau TMax volé, légèrement maquillé, que les vendeurs viendront te faucher dans la semaine qui suivra - bin oui, ils sauront où t'habites, puisqu'ils te l'auront livré... 

Et puis prends toi un majesty 400, c'est vachement moins surcôté je parie


----------



## vaubaneurope (10 Décembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> j'ai trouvé l'annonce sur le site  annoncesjaunes.fr :
> http://www.annoncesjaunes.fr/AutoMo...y%3dYAMAHA%26combienDisplay%3d%26ouDisplay%3d




que dire.....    là seul chose de sure c'est qu'il y aura un passage aux mines, si tout est en regle ce ne sera qu'une formalité....   mais est ce que ce sera en regle?  difficile de se prononcer...    si j'avais 3500 euros a risqué perso je le ferais


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Décembre 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Même si on se rapproche dangereusement du 25 décembre, il faut rappeler que le Père Noël n'existe pas (si mes enfants lisent ces lignes, je nie tout).





woulf a dit:


> Sérieusement, la mariée n'est pas un peu trop belle ?
> Déjà comme le rappelle le papy à déambulateur, il faut se coltiner au minimum un passage aux mines, et je pense plus simplement que tu vas avoir droit à un beau TMax volé, légèrement maquillé, que les vendeurs viendront te faucher dans la semaine qui suivra - bin oui, ils sauront où t'habites, puisqu'ils te l'auront livré... ​
> Et puis prends toi un majesty 400, c'est vachement moins surcôté je parie ​


 

J'aime bien, mais le Tmax Rhhaaaa (rien que le bruit bien rauque), çà vaut bien quelques billets de plus 



vaubaneurope a dit:


> que dire..... là seul chose de sure c'est qu'il y aura un passage aux mines, si tout est en regle ce ne sera qu'une formalité.... mais est ce que ce sera en regle? difficile de se prononcer... si j'avais 3500 euros a risqué perso je le ferais


 
J'aime pas risquer l'argent, trop dur à gagner​ 
Merci de vos conseils​


----------



## Charly777 (10 Décembre 2007)

Salut à tous,

C'est affreux de déambuler dans les méandres des assurances... entre ceux qui refusent de m'assurer (même pour une bandit 600) et ceux qui souhaitent me voir bridé ma moto en 34 chevaux... pffff

Enfin j'en retiens 2 pas mal: FMA et AMV. Avez vous eu des échos, êtes vous vous même à l'une d'elle ?

Autre question: connaissez vous une assurance qui assure une moto que sur un lieu de garage pour le vol et responsabilité civil (dès fois que je chie la circu...)

Merci !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Décembre 2007)

Charly777 a dit:


> Eh, avis à tous les motards de MacG,
> 
> J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un Bandit 600 S, finalement... il ne manque plus que le permis.
> 
> ...


 
Y'en  qu'on de la chance ! A mon avis je vais devoir attendre 2008 pour la circul'  ...
Le moniteur m'embrouille... question d'unités pour pouvoir me présenter et je sais pas quoi.... Bref tant pis. De toute façon vu le temps pourri ça me magne pas trôp encore.

Enfin jusqu'a la semaine prochaine car je suis sur le point d'acquérir également un bandit (N pour ma part) tout noir tout joli avec un tout beau passage de roue et un tout beau pot carbone qui fait un tout joli bruit !!! :love: 

Faut que je mette un duvet dans le sous sol je vais vouloir dormir avec..... ​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2007)

Charly777 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> C'est affreux de déambuler dans les méandres des assurances... entre ceux qui refusent de m'assurer (même pour une bandit 600) et ceux qui souhaitent me voir bridé ma moto en 34 chevaux... pffff
> 
> ...



AMV a des tarifs sympas pour les jeunes permis mais les closes du contrat sont pas extras. Le top of the top ça reste la mutuelle des motards. Ils sont très sympas et le contrat est en béton. C'est juste un peu plus cher. Tu as l'assistance 0 km également. Ils te remboursent ton casque si t'as un accident.

En ce qui concerne l'assurance d'une moto sans permis, aucunes idées. Pose la question.



Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> je suis sur le point d'acquérir également un bandit (N pour ma part) tout noir tout joli avec un tout beau passage de roue et un tout beau pot carbone qui fait un tout joli bruit !!! :love:
> 
> Faut que je mette un duvet dans le sous sol je vais vouloir dormir avec..... [/LEFT]



Félicitations ! 

Oubliez pas de faire péter les tof'


----------



## doudou83 (10 Décembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Désolé de troubler votre conversation, j'ai en effet un besoin de conseil
> Dans la recherche de mon futur Tmax d'occasion (il est cher l'animal voire sur côté), j'ai mis la main sur une adresse : japon scooters, qui propose des Tmax 0km de 2006 à moitié prix  !!! j'en frémis, je poste alors une demande de renseignement et voici la réponse :
> "Bonsoir,
> ...



Oui je pense aussi l'arnaque à plein nez même à l'approche de Noêl faut pas rêver..


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Décembre 2007)

Charly777 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> C'est affreux de déambuler dans les méandres des assurances... entre ceux qui refusent de m'assurer (même pour une bandit 600) et ceux qui souhaitent me voir bridé ma moto en 34 chevaux... pffff
> 
> ...


 
FMA la Parisienne, derrière c'est Avansur. Leur contrat tient la route côté qualité prix. Attention le vol de pièces de la moto n'est pas couvert s'il n'y a pas d'effraction caractérisée (cannibalisme : ex. porte de garage forcée, puis vol de pièce).

Je ne connais pas AMV. La mutuelle des motards fait de bons tarifs en RC seule (hors vol et casse).

Je pense que ton assurance classique multirisque habitation, si tu le négocies, pourrait couvrir ta moto si elle ne circule pas (en entreposage).​


----------



## sundance (13 Décembre 2007)

@ scuba attention ! c'est de la pure arnaque! tu verses un acompte et t'es foutu!
envoie leur un mail leur disant vous m'envoyez l'engin et je vous règle ensuite  à mon avis tu n'auras plus de news!

pour l'assurance voir aussi MMA, dernièrement j'ai changé de véhicule et ils étaient de loin les mieux placés, par contre pour la moto je ne sais pas trop.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Décembre 2007)

Le gars qui me vend sa bécane m'a aussi conseillé MMA apparemment mieux placé que la Mutuelle des motards. A étudier donc...
En attendant reste à l'assurer en entreposage. Vais voir avec l'assurance habitation mais j'ai peur qu'il me tâne ensuite pour que je m'assure chez eux vu que ma caisse est là-bas. ​


----------



## Bassman (13 Décembre 2007)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> mais j'ai peur qu'il me tâne ensuite pour que je m'assure chez eux vu que ma caisse est là-bas.



Et alors ? Qu'est ce t'as nafout ? T'es obligé de rien, tu fais ce que tu veux, et t'as même le droit de les insulter si ils insistent.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2007)

Ecoute pas Bassou, Hobbes.
C'est rien qu'un méchant qui touche les fesses et pète des rétros.


----------



## guytantakul (13 Décembre 2007)

Alors moi aussi je suis un méchant ! Et ça date pas d"hier


----------



## Lila (13 Décembre 2007)

hey les gars ...chui bientôt de retour aux afffaires !!!!!


----------



## Bassman (13 Décembre 2007)

T'as trouvé une super ocase pour un 103 SP sport ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2007)

Il vaut mieux que ça. Une RCX sans doûte.


----------



## tirhum (13 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> T'as trouvé une super ocase pour un 103 SP sport ?


Guidon torsadé ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2007)

Lila a dit:


> hey les gars ...chui bientôt de retour aux afffaires !!!!!



ils t'ont laissé sortir? Planquez vous


----------



## Lila (14 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> T'as trouvé une super ocase pour un 103 SP sport ?





Khyu a dit:


> Il vaut mieux que ça. Une RCX sans doûte.





ZRXolivier a dit:


> ils t'ont laissé sortir? Planquez vous




...gna gna gna    .....bande de gros (et petits) jaloux.....c'est parce que moi au moins je roulerai sur une vraie moto d'homme......noire, péchue, une reine !!!!! :love: 
...si j'arrive à la décongeler de son bloc de glace du jura !!!!!!! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...gna gna gna    .....bande de gros (et petits) jaloux.....c'est parce que moi au moins je roulerai sur une vraie moto d'homme......noire, péchue, une reine !!!!! :love:
> ...si j'arrive à la décongeler de son bloc de glace du jura !!!!!!! :mouais:



arrêtez le , il veut kidnapper la marmotte qui emballe le chocolat.


----------



## Bassman (14 Décembre 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...gna gna gna    .....bande de gros (et petits) jaloux.....c'est parce que moi au moins je roulerai sur une vraie moto d'homme......noire, péchue, une reine !!!!! :love:
> ...si j'arrive à la décongeler de son bloc de glace du jura !!!!!!! :mouais:



Tu parles de la même 800 VFR que je vais peut être acheter (en version 2008)?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2007)

Lila a dit:


> moi au moins je roulerai sur une vraie moto d'homme......noire, péchue, une reine !!!!! :love:
> ...*si j'arrive à la décongeler de son bloc de glace du jura !!!!!!!* :mouais:




 On a retrouvé la moto d'Otzi ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On a retrouvé la moto d'Otzi ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



oui ben lui en attendant il participait pas au réchaufement de la planète.


----------



## Lila (14 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu parles de la même 800 VFR que je vais peut être acheter (en version 2008)?



....ben ziva ..achète la 2008 ...c'est tout ase pourri le V-TOc......moi c'est FI forever (noire de préférence voire exclusivement):love: :love: :love:


----------



## Charly777 (17 Décembre 2007)

Eh eh, demain je roule enfin tout seul en Bandit 600...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2007)

Charly777 a dit:


> Eh eh, demain je roule enfin tout seul en Bandit 600...




ça y est? bravo.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2007)

Charly777 a dit:


> Eh eh, demain je roule enfin tout seul en Bandit 600...



C'est quelle région, déjà, qu'il faut éviter, demain ? :rateau:

Nan, j'déconne  Fais les citations !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2007)

Pourquoi demain et pas ce soir ? 

Féloch'


----------



## guytantakul (17 Décembre 2007)

Il a peut-être fêté ça ?  
Hips !

PS : Bravo aussi !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Décembre 2007)

Bravo.............. ............snirfl..........................​ 
Sinon, tu peux rouler tranquille en ce moment ya des bonnes occases pour noël....


----------



## ScubaARM (17 Décembre 2007)

Charly777 a dit:


> Eh eh, demain je roule enfin tout seul en Bandit 600...


 
Salut nouveau Bandit, félicitations ​


----------



## Romuald (17 Décembre 2007)

Pareil  

(te bourres pas trop vite quand même, en ce moment ça pèle et il fait nuit tôt)


----------



## Charly777 (17 Décembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Pourquoi demain et pas ce soir ?
> 
> Féloch'



Je ne peux aller chercher ma moto que demain 
Et non non, je ne cuverais pas demain...  

Merci à vous tous. Vivement demain


----------



## vaubaneurope (17 Décembre 2007)

Charly777 a dit:


> Eh eh, demain je roule enfin tout seul en Bandit 600...




bravo ....   oublies pas de poster une photo de la belle


----------



## sundance (18 Décembre 2007)

bravo charly 777 tu dois être aux anges! 
attention de ne pas y être de trop par contre  il faudra toujours te méfier de l'excès de confiance même et surtout quand tu te sentiras no limit :hein:


----------



## ScubaARM (19 Décembre 2007)

vaubaneurope a dit:


> bravo ....   oublies pas de poster une photo de la belle



oh oui oh oui oh oui (Diabolo fais quelque chose)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2007)

J'espère qu'il s'est pas taulé vu l'heure.


----------



## Charly777 (19 Décembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> J'espère qu'il s'est pas taulé vu l'heure.



Ma non ma non...

Pfff je suis crevé... c'est que ça fatigue sur les avant bras mine de rien (sacrément lourde la bestiole quand même). J'ai l'impression de passer d'une mobylette (er5 à la moto-école) à une moto.  

Mais quel plaisir la conduite moto, et puis même pas peur de l'hiver. :rateau:   

Pour les photos, ça viens, ça viens, laissez moi le temps de découvrir la bête. Demain c'est le grand jour pour LA passagère, petite ballade en perspective.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2007)

Yes ! 
Fais attention, en ce moment vu les températures, les pneus chauffent pas et les bandes blanches ont tendance à "accrocher" l'humidité, ça givre et donc, ça glisse... idem avec les plaques d'égoûts. 

Gaffe !  



Charly777 a dit:


> Ma non ma non...
> 
> Pfff je suis crevé... c'est que ça fatigue sur les avant bras mine de rien (sacrément lourde la bestiole quand même). J'ai l'impression de passer d'une mobylette (er5 à la moto-école) à une moto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Yes !
> Fais attention, en ce moment vu les températures, les pneus chauffent pas et les bandes blanches ont tendance à "accrocher" l'humidité, ça givre et donc, ça glisse... idem avec les plaques d'égoûts.
> 
> Gaffe !



assez d'accord.

Bien se couvrir, le froid est un des pires ennemis à moto, faire gaffe à tout ce qui pourrait glisser: plaques, bandes, virage à l'ombre...

Vas y cool, très cool.

Bonne balade.


----------



## Lila (20 Décembre 2007)

Charly777 a dit:


> ...Demain c'est le grand jour pour LA passagère, petite ballade en perspective.



.....ça me rappelle la première fois que j'ai pris une pasagère .....avec mon Chappy 50 tout neuf ...devait y avoir 150 km au compteur ......je mesurais déjà 1m75.....(oui sur un Chappy ça faisait piwi).....et bien sûr ça dragouillait à fond avec les filles.....et comble de malchance, la première qui acccepte que je la ramène chez elle.....ben ça a été une sorte de perche qui devait mesurer 1m70 aussi...je te dis pas l'angoisse.....le Chappy en pouvait plus...ça sentait le chaud (surtout en Martinique où tu peux pas faire 10 bornes sans avoir une côte digne du Vantoux)....et puis l'autre derrière qui pesait son poids et qui rendait l'avant aussi léger et les trajectoires aussi imprécises qu'un papillon bourré au rhum....:rateau: ..sur la route ça tenait plus du stunt (wheeling à chaque bosse... Dieu ne travaillant pas à la DDE 972), freinage avec anticipation 200 m avant (dont le seul plaisir était l'écrasement des nichons de la belle dans mon dos :love: ), sorties de virages plutôt larges (sauf si on roulait dans un pays anglais)...et la trouille au ventre, prendre l'air détendu  du gars qui maîtrise alors que je vivais l'un des plus grand moment de frayeur de mon existence..........   

....tout ça pour dire, ne fais rien avec ta passagère dont tu ne sois sûr à 200 % de maîtriser...tu pourras l'aimer plus longtemps....


----------



## HmJ (20 Décembre 2007)

Je sais pas si vous avez remarque, mais le sujet de predilection de la brochure du nouveau Nikon D300, c'est ma Ducati 1098 favorite


----------



## Romuald (20 Décembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Yes !
> Fais attention, en ce moment vu les températures, les pneus chauffent pas et les bandes blanches ont tendance à "accrocher" l'humidité, ça givre et donc, ça glisse... idem avec les plaques d'égoûts.
> 
> Gaffe !



+1
D'ailleurs ce matin il fait moins6 chez moi, donc quelque chose comme -9 ou -10 à mon boulot, et c'est blanc par terre: bien humide, bien givré.:mouais:  
Du coup je me la joue lopette©  et je prends la voiture :rose: .

Pas taper, j'ai charge de famille, prudence est mère de sureté, la peur est le commencement de la sagesse, tout ça 
Il sera toujours temps d'arsouiller au printemps


----------



## Bassman (20 Décembre 2007)

Ca fait aussi 2 jours que je prend la voiture. J'ai trop peur depuis mon accident, même si je n'ai fait aucune bétise de pilotage, je sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai peur, alors je la joue lopette aussi.


Il serait pas un peu grand ton chapeau Romu ?


----------



## Lila (20 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca fait aussi 2 jours que je prend la voiture. J'ai trop peur depuis mon accident, même si je n'ai fait aucune bétise de pilotage, je sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai peur, alors* je la joue lopette auss*i.




...déjà queeeee.....  

hop zou ..chui plus là


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2007)

bah, c'est pas lopette, c'est réaliste. Quel est l'intérêt de risquer sa vie et sa santé?


----------



## Romuald (20 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Il serait pas un peu grand ton chapeau Romu ?



C'est pour cacher (cocher la case adequate)

() Ma honte :rose: 
() les gueules de bois passées, présentes et à venir lors des festivités futures qui ont paradoxalement déjà commencé (Talisker + St Emilion97 + chtite pouère 'coeur de chauffe' d'alsace, sans compter ce qu'il y avait dans la farce du poulet fermier   )

Pis ca tient plus chaud sous le casque


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Je sais pas si vous avez remarque, mais le sujet de predilection de la brochure du nouveau Nikon D300, c'est ma Ducati 1098 favorite



Idem pour la présentation du macbook pro. :love: 



Lila a dit:


> ...déjà queeeee.....
> 
> hop zou ..chui plus là



Je suis pas le seul à trouver ça louche alors ?


----------



## Charly777 (20 Décembre 2007)

Hello tutti,

C'est à l'utilisation qu'on se rend compte des trucs louches...  
Une petite question qui me tarraude:

Je dois appuyer fort sur la pédale de frein arrière pour que le voyant s'allume. :rateau:  
A l'avant j'effleure à peine le levier et ça s'allume; à l'arrière j'appuie un peu, rien ne se passe (pourtant ça freine un peu) et il faut appuyer vraiment fort pour que le témoin arrière s'allume... c'est pas normal, non ? c'est peut etre juste un petit réglage tout bête, non ?

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2007)

En général, le contacteur qui allume le feu de stop pour le frein arrière est sur la pédale, près de son axe, jettes un &#339;il de ce côté !


----------



## Charly777 (20 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En général, le contacteur qui allume le feu de stop pour le frein arrière est sur la pédale, près de son axe, jettes un il de ce côté !



Exact, je viens de trouver en fait (sur le net), ainsi que page 56 du manuel.:rateau: 
Tellement peur de faire une bêtise, que je préférais vous demander. Je vois ça demain matin.  

Merci Pascal pour ta rapidité.


----------



## Bassman (21 Décembre 2007)

Charly777 a dit:


> Merci Pascal pour ta rapidité.



Elle est inversement proportionnelle a sa rapidité sur route


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Elle est inversement proportionnelle a sa rapidité sur route



Ben forcément, vu que je suis obligé de t'attendre !


----------



## Lila (21 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Elle est inversement proportionnelle a sa rapidité sur route




arf arf arf !!!! 
...de bon matin ça "engraine" à mort .....
...bande de nains à foie jaunes......
..attendez un peu que je retrouve les clefs de ma bécane que j'ai pas encore ...vous verrez

 

ps: je me suis fait enfler hier soir sur e-bay par un en*****é qui a enchéri de 10  dans les 15 dernières secondes sur un VFR noir de 98 avec 40 000 km à 3600 .....je les gonades en feu à force de mêtre taper le cul par terre...tout ça parce que ma blonde amie est venue me casser les c****** avec une histoire de rideau dans la dernière minute d'anchères .....alors je vous pose une question....je la tue ou elle pourra autant servir que la moto que je vais devoir trouver maintenant à un prix démentiel ?????
Ahhhh putain les femmes


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Décembre 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...alors je vous pose une question....je la tue ou elle pourra autant servir que la moto que je vais devoir trouver maintenant à un prix démentiel ?????
> Ahhhh putain les femmes



Tu l'embrasses en la remerciant, elle t'a évité d'acheter un étron à 2 roues... :rateau:


----------



## sundance (21 Décembre 2007)

Lila a dit:


> arf arf arf !!!!
> ps: je me suis fait enfler hier soir sur e-bay par un en*****é qui a enchéri de 10  dans les 15 dernières secondes sur un VFR noir de 98 avec 40 000 km à 3600 .....je les gonades en feu à force de mêtre taper le cul par terre...tout ça parce que ma blonde amie est venue me casser les c****** avec une histoire de rideau dans la dernière minute d'anchères .....alors je vous pose une question....je la tue ou elle pourra autant servir que la moto que je vais devoir trouver maintenant à un prix démentiel ?????
> Ahhhh putain les femmes



je te répondrais qu'il faut savoir enchérir sur ibayy  t'aurais mis 100 roros de plus dans la corbeille en attente que le zozo qui se pointe avec 10 euros de + n'aurait jamais pu monter jusqu'à ta mise en 10 secondes! c'est pour cette raison que lorsqu'il y a un truc qui me plait je mets 100 à 200 de plus, comme çà je ne me fais pas avoir surtout que c'est le prix du dernier enchérisseur qui est prit en compte 
donc ta femme n'y est pour rien


----------



## Lila (21 Décembre 2007)

...ben m'en fous en fait mainetant vu que ce matin je me suis consolé et que j'en ai acheté une autre.....VFR noire de 98, 43000 Km ....4100 .....
Et ma femme je vais quznd même la frapper ...ça fait du bien c'est tout !!!!!

voilà et je pisse à la raie des foies jaunes et des étron poussif vert !!!!   

BLACCCCCK POWAAAAAA 
:love: :love: (en VFR FI bien sûr):love: :love:


----------



## Craquounette (21 Décembre 2007)

Lila a dit:


> et qui rendait l'avant aussi léger et les trajectoires aussi imprécises qu'un papillon bourré au rhum....:rateau:





Lila a dit:


> ....tout ça pour dire, ne fais rien avec ta passagère dont tu ne sois sûr à 200 % de maîtriser...tu pourras l'aimer plus longtemps....





Lila a dit:


> ...ben m'en fous en fait mainetant vu que ce matin je me suis consolé et que j'en ai acheté une autre.....VFR noire de 98, 43000 Km ....4100 &#8364;.....
> Et ma femme je vais quznd même la frapper ...ça fait du bien c'est tout !!!!!



Des papillons bourrés au rhume ? Je ne connaissais pas cette race là   

Bon, si tu maîtrises mieux ton nouveau joujou que ton Chappy, je suis partante pour risquer ma vie et faire ta passagère :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2007)

Le problème est réglé Lila.
Tu jartes ta femme-rideau contre une craquounette craquante.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...ben m'en fous en fait mainetant vu que ce matin je me suis consolé et que j'en ai acheté une autre.....VFR noire de 98, 43000 Km ....4100 .....
> Et ma femme je vais quznd même la frapper ...ça fait du bien c'est tout !!!!!
> 
> voilà et je pisse à la raie des foies jaunes et des étron poussif vert !!!!
> ...



Le Lila est pas frais cette saison. Non?

Il s'en allait de bon matin 
sur sa tondeuse à 2 roues... (sa bicyclette est en panne).


PS: Ma belle verte pisse au C*l de toutes les tondeuses à 2 roues.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> PS: Ma belle verte pisse au C*l de toutes les tondeuses à 2 roues.



Venant d'un expert en conduite de motoculteur, je m'incline.  


Fiotte.  


A quand une bouffe motarde en RP sinon ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2007)

Pffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!! A part Harley, tous des fiottes !!!!!!!!!!!! :rateau:
...et m.... j'ai même plus de Harley ...

ps : joyeux Noël bande de nases ... et n'anglez pas trop velu pour rentrer ce soir !!!!:rateau::love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2007)

Yess !!!! Meilleurs Vieux Mon zebig !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Yess !!!! Meilleurs Vieux Mon zebig !!!


 ... petit salopiot !!!!!!!!:rateau::love: ... en attendant fais bien gaffe à ton "petit Jésus", y'a le baudet qui s'approche un peu trop ... pourrait le confondre avec un fêtu de paille !!! Arffffff !!!!!:love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2007)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!! A part Harley, tous des fiottes !!!!!!!!!!!! :rateau:
> ...et m.... j'ai même plus de Harley ...
> 
> ps : joyeux Noël bande de nases ... et n'anglez pas trop velu pour rentrer ce soir !!!!:rateau::love:



Bonnes fêtes adorateur de bécanes pétomanes.


----------



## Pooley (24 Décembre 2007)

hein qu'elle est belle la fat bob zebig hein hein hein?:love:


----------



## Pooley (24 Décembre 2007)

ah oui chuis con, bonnes fêtes à tous les bikeurs, fiottes ou non  

(putain de m... quand est ce que je vais pouvoir passer ce foutu permis >_<, l'est surement pas sous le sapin cette année... :'()


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2007)

salut les bikers.

Je vous adresse mes meilleurs voeux.

Faites bien gaffe à vous.


----------



## Bassman (30 Décembre 2007)

Tout pareil que le gens sur l'étron vert et poussif :love: :love:


----------



## guytantakul (30 Décembre 2007)

Meilleurs v&#339;ux à tous les égarés du multicylindre, en V, à plat, en ligne, en carré ! 
Et un petit coup de c&#339;ur pour les adeptes des thumpers.

Souhaits de bonheur pour les proches du rupteur, bonheur toujours pour ceux qui roulent à 4000 tours... et surtout la santé, sans hôpital loué à l'année


----------



## Romuald (30 Décembre 2007)

De même, sur mon gromono bleu, qu'il va falloir redémarrer après une (trop courte) semaine de vacances. 

bizatoutzétouss


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2007)

Meilleurs voeux deux-rouesques ! 

La santé, itout itout.


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Décembre 2007)

Bonne année à tous et à toutes, que 2008 soit riche en VRRAAOOOOOUUUUUUUUMMMMMM


----------



## sundance (31 Décembre 2007)

meilleurs VVVVVVVVVVVVVVoeux! soyez prudents sur la route!


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Bonne année à tous et à toutes, que 2008 soit riche en VRRAAOOOOOUUUUUUUUMMMMMM





+1, et pauvre en HHRRRIIIIIIIBANGCRAAAASHBAOUM GIDINGGIDINGFLLLLLOUT


----------



## vaubaneurope (31 Décembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Désolé de troubler votre conversation, j'ai en effet un besoin de conseil
> Dans la recherche de mon futur Tmax d'occasion (il est cher l'animal voire sur côté), j'ai mis la main sur une adresse : japon scooters, qui propose des Tmax 0km de 2006 à moitié prix  !!! j'en frémis, je poste alors une demande de renseignement et voici la réponse :
> "Bonsoir,
> ...



j'ai trouvé des prix encore meilleurs que les tiens  

http://www.tradehonesty.com/views.asp?hw_id=10

j'hésite je la prend en quelles couleurs?
:mouais:


----------



## Charly777 (31 Décembre 2007)

Brrr elle est trop forte ma Bandit, 2 semaines, 1000 bornes et je me les pèle...  
5,5 litres au 100... en plus elle aime mon portefeuille :love:  Bon, j'y retourne.  

Ah j'oubliais...

Meilleurs voeux à tous

Du twin au plat, à tous meilleurs voeux et gaffe à vous sur la route.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Janvier 2008)

J'ai le projet de remplacer mon 750 Suzuki Inazuma cette année (enfin, si mon petit cochon rose ne prend pas une baffe d'ici là !).

Donc, 2 machines m'intéressent, la Triumph Bonneville (dans cette version), et la Ducati 1000 GT.
Pour l'instant et en attendant d'avoir essayé les 2 machines, mon coeur (et mon portefeuille : 2000  de plus pour l'Italienne !) balance nettement pour l'Anglaise.

Ceci dit, dans le cadre de la nouvelle norme "euro 3" pour les 2 roues (émission de gaz polluants...)*, l'époque des carbu est révolue ! donc, pour les modèles 2008 c'est injection obligatoire (sauf trouver un modèle récent d'occasion, pour la Bonneville en tout cas qui en 2007 avait encore des carbus ; je me suis moins renseigné sur la Ducati à ce sujet).

Bref, qui ici possède expérience concernant l'injection sur les motos ?
(je ne parle pas du coté "moins polluant, plus ecolo", voir économique de l'injection, je veux parler du coté sensations et plaisir de conduite...)

* : plus d'info ici


----------



## Charly777 (3 Janvier 2008)

N'ayant que très peu (le mot est faible encore...) d'expérience mon avis est bien sûr absolument pas objectif.  

Néanmoins, rien que de "gueule" la Triumph est nettement plus "classe" et je trouve que ce type de modèle rentre plus dans le style de Triumph que de celui de Ducati. 

Ensuite c'est pas cher à l'entretien une Ducati ? (plus cher je veux dire)

Enfin, j'ai un collègue qui a une Triumph et je me demande si elle n'est pas à injection, je lui poserais la question.


----------



## Bassman (3 Janvier 2008)

L'injection consomme moins, apporte un régime plus fin et précis des moteurs.

D'une manière générale, tous les moteurs passés sous injection ont gagné sensiblement en puissance, et plus de linéarité.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Janvier 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> L'injection consomme moins, apporte un régime plus fin et précis des moteurs.
> 
> D'une manière générale, tous les moteurs passés sous injection ont gagné sensiblement en puissance, et plus de linéarité.



Donc, pas moins de "plaisir" avec l'injection d'après toi...
Bref, apparemment que des avantages donc ?


----------



## Bassman (3 Janvier 2008)

ui.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

c'est  vrai qu'au début du passage des carbus à l'injection, c'était pas bien optimisé t on perdait en sensation. Mais ça n'est plus le cas maintenant.

De toute façon, la machine est bridée à 106CV max. Ce n'est pas l'injection qui castre la machine mais le bridage (voir la GTR 1400 qui passe de 160CV à 106!!!).

Bref, perso j'irais vers la triumph mais chacun fait comme il veut.

ZRXPOWA.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Janvier 2008)

Oui la Bonneville :love: :love: :love: 

ceci dit, le moulbif de l'Italienne est une tuerie il parait...

Essais prévus cet hiver...

Quand à la ZRX et autres 4 cylindres en ligne du soleil levant... bof... j'ai donné, plus jamais, personnellement je n'ai jamais aimé ce type de moteur... peut être parce que je suis resté trop longtemps avant en "gromono" (15 ans)...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Oui la Bonneville :love: :love: :love:
> 
> ceci dit, le moulbif de l'Italienne est une tuerie il parait...
> 
> ...



je ne te proposerais pas d'essayer la mienne, mais si tu as l'occasion, saute le pas et essaye. C'est vrai que beaucoup de 4 pattes sont linéaires mais certains le sont beaucoup moins. J'ai surpris un copain en Voxan comme ça. Cote à cote, 100KMH... GAZ! il a vu le feu arrière et je te promets que niveau sensation, ça décoiffe. Mais là où je te rejoins c'est sur la production actuelle que je trouve assez laide dans l'ensemble et que les BI ou TRI ont de la gueule et du caractère.

Et c'est vrai que la Bonneville en 2° moto me tenterait bien.


----------



## woulf (3 Janvier 2008)

Ouaip comme l'homme en vert; feu mon XJR, quand il s'agissait d'avoiner, il envoyait aussi pas mal. Mais bon, aucun mérite avec des 1200 et 1300 cm3 et je dirai même: encore heureux vu les cylindrées.
Mais ceci dit, c'est vraiment une affaire de goût, et personnellement, mon coeur balancera toujours pour un Twin, en L de préférence


----------



## guytantakul (3 Janvier 2008)

Moi, c'est le mono de route. 
Une plage d'utilisation limitée qui oblige à jouer du sélecteur continuellement (comme un 2 temps mais moins dans les tours),
Une puissance réduite à sa portion congrue (et encore, faut le dire vite),
Une vibration omniprésente qui fait réguilèrement perdre des pièces (et force à garnir ses bracelets de masselottes imposantes),
Un bruit de diesel marin à faire fuir les filles...

Que du bonheur, je vous dis !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Janvier 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Donc, pas moins de "plaisir" avec l'injection d'après toi...
> Bref, apparemment que des avantages donc ?


Pour moi, beaucoup moins de plaisir avec l'injection ! Suis passé d'une HD 883 à carbu à une 1200 injection et j'ai toujours regretté ce choix - avec la 883 carbu, la sonorité était beaucoup plus "marquée" ... ralenti beaucoup plus bas ... au démarrage, et avec un réglage fin du choke, je parvenais à entendre chaque coup de pistons ... avec la 1200 injection, c'était une sorte de mélasse ... un bruit pas gratifiant pour un sou !
Et comme je me fichais des performances, j'ai été déçu ...
Je m'en suis séparé sans aucun regret !


----------



## guytantakul (3 Janvier 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pour moi, beaucoup moins de plaisir avec l'injection ! Suis passé d'une HD 883 à carbu à une 1200 injection et j'ai toujours regretté ce choix - avec la 883 carbu, la sonorité était beaucoup plus "marquée" ... ralenti beaucoup plus bas ... au démarrage, et avec un réglage fin du choke, je parvenais à entendre chaque coup de pistons ... avec la 1200 injection, c'était une sorte de mélasse ... un bruit pas gratifiant pour un sou !
> Et comme je me fichais des performances, j'ai été déçu ...
> Je m'en suis séparé sans aucun regret !



Va vers le mono ! Et la vie va te sourire ! 

Edit : la nuit, sur un boulevard, s'amuser à synchroniser le piston sur les lampadaires qu'on dépasse, c'est un plaisir rare...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

Je suis pas spécialement d'accord avec l'avis général.

Pour reprendre l'exemple des suzuki SV650:
La version carbu a bien plus de gniak que la version injection.
Le seul bon point c'est le pseudo-starter automatique et plus de carbus qui gèlent. Pour le reste, c'est naze. Le comportement est aseptisé, lissé, mou.
Je préfère garder ma 650 carbu que prendre une 650 inj. Pas photo.

Un peu le même constat avec les ducat' : mostro carbus et S2R inj.

En ce qui concerne les 2 bécanes, j'ai forcément une pref pour la 1000GT pour avoir aborder ce moteur plusieurs fois. J'aime beaucoup la Bonneville également mais elle sera beaucoup plus limité, là où la Ducat' te permettra d'envisager de très très bonnes bourres.
Question esthétique (toujours très objéctif ça ), la Ducat' en impose clairement. 
Le moteur est tout simplement énoOOOOorme ! Il broutte pas trop jusqu'à 3000 tr (je m'attendais à pire), tu peux reprendre relativement bas, et si tu donnes un coup de gaz vers 4000 tr/min en troisième, l'avant se déleste assez facilement ! L'embrayage hydraulique est ultra précis, les rapports se verrouillent bien. Tu enroules tranquillement en ballade en 6, si tu as besoin d'accélérer franchement, pas besoin de descendre un rapport, ça part sec. Très confortable.

Question entretien, les modèles sont passés à un rythme de 10000km ou 12 mois. Très correct. Mon père avec sa ST3S ABS a payé sa révision des 10000 120 euros. Il a simplement changé ses gommards à 8000 je crois (des michelin pilot sport qui s'usent vite mais au feeling extra). Bref, pas plus cher que les Jap ou l'Anglaise.
Pour en revenir à elle d'ailleurs, elle a pas le niveau d'équipements de la Ducati. Rien que la partie cycle creuse la différence.

Position de conduite correct, je suis pas très grand (1m72) mais j'étais à l'aise dessus.
Avec un passager je n'ai pas essayé.

Pour conclure, la GT1000 malgré l'adoption de l'injection avoine bien plus fort que la Bonneville, que ce soit le moteur, la partie cycle ou l'équipement. Elle me paraît ainsi plus confortable, pour répondre à tes exigences du moment, ballade ou arsouille. Même niveau de fiabilité pour ces 2 modèles. Ducati a fait énormément d'effort sur la finition et la fiabilité ces dernières années.

Bon choix.


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Janvier 2008)

Désolé, de rompre cette discussion, je souhaite simplement marquer ma fierté d'être l'heureux propriétaire d'un Tmax Black Nigth que je vais récupérer mardi prochain.

C'est une occasion 2006, mais il a fallu que je l'arrache

Photos à suivre si vous le permettez fin de semaine prochaine. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Charly777 (11 Janvier 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Désolé, de rompre cette discussion, je souhaite simplement marquer ma fierté d'être l'heureux propriétaire d'un Tmax Black Nigth que je vais récupérer mardi prochain.:



TRAITRE... 

Tu abandonnes le royaume de la moto et les joies du selecteur de vitesse pour un gros cube tout souple où l'on peut placer les jambes l'une à côté de l'autre ? Pfffff  
   

Fais toi plaisir et roule bien.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2008)

Féloch' 

On attend les tofs !
Et gaffe à toi.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2008)

moi j'vous l'dit; un moteur, 2 roues et GAAAZZZZZZ  le reste c'est de la filozofie de comptoir.


----------



## Romuald (12 Janvier 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> moi j'vous l'dit; un moteur, 2 roues et GAAAZZZZZZ  le reste c'est de la filozofie de comptoir.



C'est parti !
Prenez la peine de parcourir toute la page, c'est impressionant


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est parti !
> Prenez la peine de parcourir toute la page, c'est impressionant



hé bê. 

Merci pour ce moment de pur bonheur. Et en plus ils anglent comme des malades avec leur truc


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Janvier 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est parti !
> Prenez la peine de parcourir toute la page, c'est impressionant



Bluffant, c'est impressionnant là où peut amener la passion
120km/h en soldo de compette, super


----------



## Bassman (12 Janvier 2008)

120km/h, 10cv pour un solex, ça dépote   :love:


----------



## guytantakul (12 Janvier 2008)

Voui, c'est une prépa proprette !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2008)

Boh ... je me souviens, en 1975 ou 76, je crois, je rentrais chez moi (à l'époque à Maisons Alfort), et sur la "voie rapide" de Créteil, j'aperçois environ 1500 m devant moi une silhouette bizarre, j'accélère pour la rattraper, dur, il roule à combien ce truc ? arrivé derrière (après une pointe à 190 quand même) je me rends compte que je roule derrière un "Ciao" Vespa à ... presque 150 Km/h. Arrivé au bout de la voie rapide, il s'arrête sur le bord, j'en fais autant, il ôte son casque et je me trouve face à Gilles Husson, qui avait "bricolé" un "vieux Ciao" (sic) pris dans le magasin de son père (concessionnaire Vespa sur la RN 19 à Maisons Alfort). Sa réflexion sur son boulot : "Sympa, mais ça se traine" (sic aussi) :affraid: 

Ce que ne dis pas l'article que j'ai mis en lien, c'est qu'il avait quelques autres spécialités, comme franchir la passerelle de Charentoneau*  en "4 pattes" (Honda 750CB pour les petits jeunes), et même une fois en 1000 Goldwing (j'ai essayé avec une 500 XT, j'ai eu du mal, ses deux escaliers étaient hyper raides à l'époque, et à angle droit avec la passerelle sur un passage d'1m de large environ).

(*) passerelle pour piétons


----------



## Charly777 (12 Janvier 2008)

J'ai eu l'occasion de voir ce genre de solex chez mon ancien préparateur de 50 (qu'on est bête ados... :rateau: ).
Même le chassis est conçu dans l'arrière boutique, fabriqué de toute pièce. Bref ça n'a que de nom "solex" et le fameux système à galet sur la roue avant.

Vous imaginez la quantité de gomme bouffé sur le pneu avant sur cette bestiole ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2008)

J'arrive pas à comprendre comment la brèle arrive à tenir le pavé en sortie de virage avec une roue avant motrice ?  

Chapeau l'équipe !

J'avais acheté des pièces détachés à un particulier pour mon Sv suite à un accident, le mec fait de l'endurance avec son fils et quelques potes. Il moule lui même sa fibre de carbone dans son garage, il a récupéré une fourche et un système de freinage de gsx-r, c'est impressionnant. Le mec est même pas mécano, il est agent d'assurance.


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Janvier 2008)

Le prix moyen du permis moto sur Paris est de 800 &#8364; ?


----------



## Bassman (12 Janvier 2008)

Plutôt 1000 euros, pourquoi tu vas te mettre à hésiter entre un appareil photo, un mbp et un permis moto ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Janvier 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Plutôt 1000 euros, pourquoi tu vas te mettre à hésiter entre un appareil photo, un mbp et un permis moto ?



Nan , c'est fini ça .


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Plutôt 1000 euros, pourquoi tu vas te mettre à hésiter entre un appareil photo, un mbp et un permis moto ?



T'es gentil !  
C'est le tarif sans code et avec cours sur un parking Carrouf ça ?


----------



## Charly777 (12 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> T'es gentil !
> C'est le tarif sans code et avec cours sur un parking Carrouf ça ?



Et bien content de ne pas l'avoir passé sur Paris.  
700 euros sur Toulouse en payant comptant (770 sinon) et en plus en cours particulier.  
Au fait pour ce prix j'avais le code aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2008)

Charly777 a dit:


> Et bien content de ne pas l'avoir passé sur Paris.
> 700 euros sur Toulouse en payant comptant (770 sinon) et en plus en cours particulier.
> Au fait pour ce prix j'avais le code aussi.



Ca c'est abusé. En province le prix a rien à voir.
J'ai même vu dans l'Ardèche une petite moto-école qui proposait le permis pour 600 euros. 
Après, faut voir les conditions d'enseignement et les places dispos pour les exams.
Si c'est pour attendre 6 mois la circul' comme Hobbes: beurk.


----------



## Charly777 (12 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Si c'est pour attendre 6 mois la circul' comme Hobbes: beurk.



Pour ma part, inscrit début septembre... code à repasser, sachant que dans ma moto-école tant que j'avais pas le code pas de conduite possible (un système de tampon pour éviter des bouchons aux exams)... bref...

Inscrit début septembre, exam du code début octobre, conduite début octobre (1 semaine après), plateau 1mois et demi après (donc mi-novembre) et enfin route début décembre.

Voilà en province avec cours particulier quand même, mais ça c'est très rare.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ca c'est abusé. En province le prix a rien à voir.
> J'ai même vu dans l'Ardèche une petite moto-école qui proposait le permis pour 600 euros.
> Après, faut voir les conditions d'enseignement et les places dispos pour les exams.
> Si c'est pour attendre 6 mois la circul' comme Hobbes: beurk.


PPffouaisp.... pour info moi le code m'a couté 130 euros et le permis va me couter 730 euros avec une presentation au plateau et à la circul'...( Je dis "va me couter" parce que ils peuvent toujours se gratter tant que j'ai pas le permis en poche vu l'attente....):rateau: 

A priori mi février pour l'épreuve ultime. J'en peut plus d'attendre quand on sait que j'ai attaqué le code debut aout puis debut septembre la conduite (4 dimanches de suite) plateau obtenu debut octobre..... C'est pas faute d'avoir insisté pourtant mais soi-disant que les épreuves de circulation sont bloquées durant la période d'hiver par les inspecteurs à cause des conditions météo. 
J'ai été à deux doigts de craquer cet aprèm', j'ai fait petit entretien sur la bécane ainsi qu'un petit nettoyage. J'ai remis un peu nitroglycériméthanol....... il faisait beau, les oiseaux chantaient, la route était bien sèche, je suis allé chercher mon caks et mes gants et là je me suis rendu compte que madame était partie avec les clés du garage.:hein: 
J'ai rangé mon caks mes gants et je suis monté faire un sieste.


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Janvier 2008)

Mais tu as le permis Hobbes ?


----------



## Charly777 (12 Janvier 2008)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> PPffouaisp.... pour info moi le code m'a couté 130 euros et le permis va me couter 730 euros avec une presentation au plateau et à la circul'...( Je dis "va me couter" parce que ils peuvent toujours se gratter tant que j'ai pas le permis en poche vu l'attente....):rateau:
> 
> A priori mi février pour l'épreuve ultime. J'en peut plus d'attendre quand on sait que j'ai attaqué le code debut aout puis debut septembre la conduite (4 dimanches de suite) plateau obtenu debut octobre..... C'est pas faute d'avoir insisté pourtant mais soi-disant que les épreuves de circulation sont bloquées durant la période d'hiver par les inspecteurs à cause des conditions météo.
> J'ai été à deux doigts de craquer cet aprèm', j'ai fait petit entretien sur la bécane ainsi qu'un petit nettoyage. J'ai remis un peu nitroglycériméthanol....... il faisait beau, les oiseaux chantaient, la route était bien sèche, je suis allé chercher mon caks et mes gants et là je me suis rendu compte que madame était partie avec les clés du garage.:hein:
> J'ai rangé mon caks mes gants et je suis monté faire un sieste.



Complainte d'une cause désespérée...  

Sinon, pour le report de la circu, c'est bien des bêtises... regardes, je l'ai passé début décembre. A moins que ce soit spécifique à chaque région ?  
Et bien bon courage pour cette attente.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2008)

Il habite dans la région BordeurLine, vala pourquoi.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Janvier 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Mais tu as le permis Hobbes ?


Gné ?      Bah nan.....  ......................auto ? Vi depuis 10 ans.


			
				Khyu a dit:
			
		

> Il habite dans la région BordeurLine, vala pourquoi.


Tssss


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2008)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Tssss



S'toi qui l'a dit !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2008)

oui mais non.

Nous hier, on s'est tiré une petite bourre avec un GSXR :love: 

Beau, pas chaud mais bien couverts, une chtite route, un feu... 2 tarés qui se regarde en coin...

GAAAAZZZZZ:love: 


Bref mais intense, 2 sur chaque bécane 

N'en déplaise mais mon tromblon va encore très bien. Seul ombre au tableau: je l'avais nettoyé le matin et graisser la chaine... bon la graisse blanche c'est bien mais ça fait tache:rose: 
Mais c'est mieux qu'un cardan.


----------



## Lila (15 Janvier 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> oui mais non.
> 
> Nous hier, on s'est tiré une petite bourre avec un GSXR :love:
> 
> ...



....ton avatar te va si bien !!!!:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ....ton avatar te va si bien !!!!:rateau:



remarques que le tien est pas mal non plus. Ce cri dans la nuit 





*NONNNNNN!!!!! *pas une tondeuse


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> remarques que le tien est pas mal non plus. Ce cri dans la nuit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bof bof bof ... De toute façon, dès lors qu'on met des cardinaux et des arbres à schnouff dans un moulbif, ça ne peut donner qu'une tondeuse, hein !


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

Aller, ca y est, j'ai craque : 730,000 JPY pour une Ducati 900SS de 1994 :love: 4600 EUR par chez vous. Elle a un son, mais un son...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

avé la ligne en titane qui va bien. Sur que la mélodie doit être sympa.


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> avé la ligne en titane qui va bien. Sur que la mélodie doit être sympa.



Merki :love: Faut dire, avec la neige qui vient de tomber et le verglas depuis hier, je vais me faire de belles balades sans personne sur les routes ce WE


----------



## Charly777 (5 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Merki :love: Faut dire, avec la neige qui vient de tomber et le verglas depuis hier, je vais me faire de belles balades sans personne sur les routes ce WE



Gaffe quand même...
Ouah la machine...


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

Charly777 a dit:


> Gaffe quand même...
> Ouah la machine...



Ca fait plaisir : une Ducat', c'est un vieux reve...


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2008)

y a des 4x4 en 2 roues ? :mouais:


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> y a des 4x4 en 2 roues ? :mouais:



??!? Oui, ca s'appelle une voiture


----------



## Bassman (5 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> y a des 4x4 en 2 roues ? :mouais:



C'est à dire que vu que 4x4 veut dire 4 roues motrices, c'est déjà très compliqué niveau concept de faire un 2 roues avec 4 roues motrices. 

Maintenant, si tu comptes les petites roulettes de ton vélo... Tu sais un jour il faudra bien les retirer


----------



## guytantakul (5 Février 2008)

Ouais... Peine de mort pour le 4x4, c'est ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> y a des 4x4 en 2 roues ? :mouais:



non mais il y a des 2 roues motrices.


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est à dire que vu que 4x4 veut dire 4 roues motrices




NAN ALLEZ ?? :mouais: 

Ça me rappelle le jour où j'ai compris que "perdre les os" ne s'écrivait pas comme ça et que ça changeait tout, mais c'était y a longtemps. :rateau:


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

Mais au fait, pourquoi tu viens nous parler de 4x4 sur un fil moto ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> NAN ALLEZ ?? :mouais:
> 
> Ça me rappelle le jour où j'ai compris que "perdre les os" ne s'écrivait pas comme ça et que ça changeait tout, mais c'était y a longtemps. :rateau:



c'est sur que sans le plan de montage, c'est pas génial. 

" poussez madame, je vois la peau, après ce sera les os et enfin le reste.

Mais elle est où la fermeture éclair?"


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Mais au fait, pourquoi tu viens nous parler de 4x4 sur un fil moto ? :mouais:



Désolé, je m'en vais, c'était juste pour participer vu que j'ai pas encore de moto parce qu'il paraît que c'est mal et dangereux. 

Mais un jour j'en aurai une, mais plutôt genre Norton (ou une ducati sport, c'est mon côté bipolaire), et sinon j'en monterai une vieille avec mon père, une BSA pourquoi pas, pièce par pièce parce que lui c'est un vieux motard à la retraite et qu'il a arrêté il y a bien 20 ans en vendant tout pour cause de manque de fric :rateau:
Il les montait lui même ses bécanes, dont une entièrement neuve, pièce par pièce, vis par vis, tout était à faire


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

Ben ouais, tu vois : moi aussi c'etait un reve d'avoir un bi. Enfin, autre chose que la CB500 du permis  Et voila, elle est la, et rouge en plus


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Désolé, je m'en vais, c'était juste pour participer vu que j'ai pas encore de moto parce qu'il paraît que c'es*t mal et dangereux. *
> 
> Mais un jour j'en aurai une, mais plutôt genre Norton (ou une ducati sport, c'est mon côté bipolaire), et sinon j'en monterai une vieille avec mon père, une BSA pourquoi pas, pièce par pièce parce que lui c'est un vieux motard à la retraite et qu'il a arrêté il y a bien 20 ans en vendant tout pour cause de manque de fric :rateau:
> Il les montait lui même ses bécanes, dont une entièrement neuve, pièce par pièce, vis par vis, tout était à faire



c'est mal

encore un à priori malheureusement trop fréquent à propos des 2 roues. Mal pourquoi?

Dangereux?! c'est pas la moto qui est dangereuse; c'est la personne qui la mène. Une moto pilotée par un beef nose sera dangereuse, tout comme une voiture ou un vélo par le même.

Ralala.


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> c'est mal
> 
> encore un à priori malheureusement trop fréquent à propos des 2 roues. Mal pourquoi?
> 
> ...



nan mais c'est pas oim, c'est ma girl friend... le pote de mon frère s'est tué en moto, son cousin est paraplégique, selon les stats les motards meurent parait-il plus, elle veut pas que le futur papa meurt comme un con sur une bécane, elle m'en voudrait trop, mais bon cause toujours  
Mon père il s'est déjà bien arraché mais il est pas mort


----------



## nicogala (9 Février 2008)

Bon, sinon pour ceusse qui veulent c'est le moment de signer la pétition contre le contrôle technique obligatoire sur les motos... le conseil des ministres à lieu ce mercredi...


----------



## Foguenne (9 Février 2008)

Comme je l'avais annoncé ici, j'ai arrêté la moto un peu avant la grossesse de ma compagne mais quand je vois ça:






et ça:






C'est difficile de ne pas replonger.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Comme je l'avais annoncé ici, j'ai arrêté la moto un peu avant la grossesse de ma compagne mais quand je vois ça:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahlalalala ! La Ducat' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Foguenne (9 Février 2008)

Un de mes amis assez prêteurs vient de commander la 848... 






Ça va être dure, très dure. 

On s'était bien amusé avec le modèle précédent.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ... elle veut pas que le futur papa meurt comme un con sur une bécane, elle m'en voudrait trop, mais bon cause toujours



Fait attention, les futurs pères on l'art de se péter un truc peu de temps avant l'accouchement.
(Cest prouvé et assez incroyable niveau chiffre...)
Je pensais que c'était une connerie et en plus j'avais déjà revendu ma moto et paf, une méga hernie discale 3 semaines avant l'accouchement... 
Bref, attention, rembourre-toi d'une tonne de coussins, ne sort plus, ne respire plus et ça ira peut-être.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> c'est mal
> 
> encore un à priori malheureusement trop fréquent à propos des 2 roues. Mal pourquoi?
> 
> ...



héhé, j'aime ton enthousiasme, mais va visiter un service de neurochirurgie et tu verras que proportionnellement,  le pourcentage d'accidenté grave et de décès est bcp, mais alors bcp plus important chez les motards que chez les autres moyens de transport.
C'est clair que bien souvent, le motard n'est pas responsable de l'accident, mais bon, ça ne change rien au conséquence.  (ma compagne était infirmière dans un gros service de neurochir pendant 7 ans, d'ou une certaine pression quand on a commencé à parler d'enfant.  )

Après, on peut mourir en tombant des escaliers. 
J'ai roulé énormément à moto et je suis certain que j'y reviendrai, mais c'est vrai qu'avec une jeune enfant, c'est un risque que je ne veux plus prendre.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Un de mes amis assez prêteurs vient de commander la 848...



Il passerai pas sur Paris pour la roder, histoire de ? :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (9 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Il passerai pas sur Paris pour la roder, histoire de ? :rose:



A Paris je ne sais pas mais on peut voir pour organiser une AES Karting + Moto à Francorchamps. 




​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> A Paris je ne sais pas mais on peut voir pour organiser une AES Karting + Moto à Francorchamps.



Ca pourrai être sympa ! 
On peut pratiquer le circuit en moto ?


----------



## Foguenne (9 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ca pourrai être sympa !
> On peut pratiquer le circuit en moto ?



Oui, il y a des périodes réservées et pour pas trop cher. 
C'est là que j'ai le plus "attaqué" en moto.
(C'est aussi une superbe région pour l'enduro que je pratiquais mais ça remonte à un temps ou l'écologie n'avait pas la même place.  )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Oui, il y a des périodes réservées et pour pas trop cher.
> C'est là que j'ai le plus "attaqué" en moto.
> (C'est aussi une superbe région pour l'enduro que je pratiquais mais ça remonte à un temps ou l'écologie n'avait pas la même place.  )



Wouhaou trop bien !  

Faut organiser ça dès que les beaux jours se pointent !
Pi' je te dois une mousse.


----------



## HmJ (10 Février 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Un de mes amis assez prêteurs vient de commander la 848...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors la, la grande classe. J'en suis a ma deuxieme SS, mais je prevois bien de passer a l'hypersport bientot. D'ailleurs, comme ecrit sur ce fil il y a quelques mois, c'est egalement la nouvelle 1098 qui m'a remis sur la selle


----------



## Foguenne (10 Février 2008)

J'ai essayé pas mal de moto mais les Ducat, c'est quelques choses. 
Imparfait, vibrant, ça vit quoi.


----------



## HmJ (10 Février 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'ai essayé pas mal de moto mais les Ducat, c'est quelques choses.
> Imparfait, vibrant, ça vit quoi.



C'est vrai. Mais quand tu fais 1200 bornes dans le WE, l'"imparfait" prend tout son sens. C'est pour ca que j'ai craque au Japon : on ne va pas bien loin ici


----------



## Foguenne (10 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> C'est vrai. Mais quand tu fais 1200 bornes dans le WE, l'"imparfait" prend tout son sens. C'est pour ca que j'ai craque au Japon : on ne va pas bien loin ici


C'est clair que pour faire des kilomètres, même la multistrala, ce n'est pas trop confortable.
Pour ça je préfère la nouvelle transalp ou une 1200 GS.
Ça doit-être "bizarre" une Ducat au pays des hypersportives.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

mais, j'y crois pas! ils m'ont fait l'intérieur 

Vivi, une bonne AES Kart+moto:love: 

Foguenne, t'as raison pour les résultats d'accidents. Avant hier un type s'est fait rouler dessus par un camion, il a été poussé par une camionette...  C'est sur que vu les protections...

Mais je persiste, c'est vraiment le "pilote" qui fait beaucoup. Je l'ai déja écrit, famille de motards, 2 frangins ainés: 1 a traversé une fourgonnette qui avait grillé un feu, l'autre s'est pêté une clavicule en essayant d'éviter une 4L qui venait de griller un stop. Ca m'a bien calmé, même si de temps en temps, je me lache  mais je sais où et surtout je roule à la hauteur de mes pompes, je ne suis pas Rossi ou Doohan.

D'un autre coté, comme tu le dis on peut avoir des gros pépins ailleurs que sur une moto et pas que dans l'escalier, alors, j'ai choisi de vivre ma/mes passions en étant conscient des risques.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ...alors, j'ai choisi de vivre ma/mes passions en étant conscient des risques.



et tu fais bien.


----------



## Romuald (10 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Les accidents en moto, c'est pas toujours la faute au pilote



C'est sur. Je suis parti cinq fois au tas avec blessures. Une glissade en virage sur du gas-oil, trois caisseux qui ignoraient l'usage du clignotant et du retro avant de déboîter, et un dernier qui a grillé un feu rouge (j'avais pourtant laissé passer le premier qui l'avait grillé -soyons prudent-, me disant que le second s'arrêterait quand même...).

N'empêche qu'à chaque fois, tu te dis 'j'aurai du faire plus attention'


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> D'un autre coté, comme tu le dis on peut avoir des gros pépins ailleurs que sur une moto



Ah ça, ça me rappelle un accident il y a beau temps à Alfortville (94). Le type gare sa moto sur le bord du trottoir, en descend, une voiture passe près du bord, dans la flaque d'eau, et asperge le trottoir et la moto, mais le gars fait un bon en arrière, le long du mur : pas une goutte !  Large sourire aux lèvres il enlève son casque :king: ... et se prend un bac de géraniums sur la tronche :casse: :hosto:

  

Bon, vous pouvez vous marrer, il s'en est tiré avec une égratignure au front, une grosse bosse, et dix minutes à se demander comment il s'appelait et qu'est-ce qu'il foutait là, mais oui, il aurait pu avoir un gros pépin, imagine un pot en grès ou en terre cuite à la place du bac en plastique léger  oui, on peut avoir des gros pépins ailleurs que sur une moto :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (10 Février 2008)

Le jour où je me suis cassé la clavicule en arrachant un rétro avec, je n'étais plus sur la moto, mais sur la voiture qui m'avait poussé sur le "refuge pour piétons" ou "haricot".
De toute façon, il ne lui servait à rien, ce rétro, sinon, il m'aurait vu dedans


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

la pelle que je redoute le plus (coucou romuald): la trainée de gasoil :rose:  rien à faire, juste tenter de rattraper, un grand coup de latte et serrer les miches pour que ça passe. 

T'y es pour rien, vite ou pas t'es au tas et si par un vilain hasard, il y a une caisse dans le coin 

Mais bon, il y a juste 5 minutes, je reviens d'une course, pompiers avec sirène et le smur pareil, les mecs prudents en passant le feu pas encore vert (heureusement), une caisse grille l'autre feu... rien mais j'ai regretté qu'il y ait pas eu de flic (il y en avait au centre commercial à 100m).

Refus de priorité vis à vis des pompiers, feu orange sanguin...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> la pelle que je redoute le plus (coucou romuald): la trainée de gasoil :rose:  rien à faire, juste tenter de rattraper, un grand coup de latte et serrer les miches pour que ça passe.



Le seul gros accident que j'ai eu.
Pi' les responsabilités: c'est pour ta pomme.
J'avais un passager derrière moi. Etant mineur, sa mère a porté plainte contre moi. J'ai rien pu faire.
C'était un très bon pote...

L'autre accident, c'est sur le périph'. Je remontais la file de gauche, un gars sans clicos déboîte 10m devant moi. 
Il pleuvait, freinage, et pouf. Idem: responsable.

Résultat: la moto est remisée sous le préau. Plus de quoi payer l'assurance. :rose: 
Mon passager avec ses 12000 euros empochés, il s'est offert une caisse, une console de jeu. La belle vie quoi. 

Je hais le gazole. :hein:


----------



## Bassman (11 Février 2008)

Moi c'est tout changé dans ma tête depuis mon carton, je roulerais plus jamais comme je roulais, et je suis pas sur de pouvoir prêter le guidon de ma moto ou de monter derrière quelqu'un hormis ceux en qui j'avais déjà pleine confiance, c'est à dire mon père.

Peut être quand cet enfoiré qui m'a mit au tas aura payé ses fautes, les cicatrices se refermeront, mais pour l'instant ça reste à vif. Il en arrive même à ce que je me gâche tout seul le plaisir de piloter, même gentiment.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Moi c'est tout changé dans ma tête depuis mon carton, je roulerais plus jamais comme je roulais, et je suis pas sur de pouvoir prêter le guidon de ma moto ou de monter derrière quelqu'un hormis ceux en qui j'avais déjà pleine confiance, c'est à dire mon père.
> 
> Peut être quand cet enfoiré qui m'a mit au tas aura payé ses fautes, les cicatrices se refermeront, mais pour l'instant ça reste à vif. Il en arrive même à ce que je me gâche tout seul le plaisir de piloter, même gentiment.



c'est normal. Même après une simple "frayeur" je mets un peu de temps pour retrouver des sensations sympa. D'un autre coté, ça montre que l'instinct de survie est là et qu'on apprend.

courage à tous et gaffe .


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2008)

Il s'appelait Claude Vermelin, il venait, il y a quelques semaines de fêter ses cinquante ans. Depuis l'âge des mobs jusqu'à la fin, il a toujours été sur deux roues, je me souviens de sa Suzuk 125GT, qui perçait ses pistons presqu'aussi vite qu'il parvenait à les remplacer, de ses "4 pattes", puis de ses Yams "XT", de nos ballades et de nos arsouilles, mais surtout de sa gentillesse et de son amitié.

Une crise cardiaque l'a terrassé chez lui, bien trop tôt ... La vie est injuste.   Adieu, Ami


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2008)

D'un certain côté, j'aime bien me faire des frayeurs de temps en temps. Des pas trop grosses, pas trop souvent, et que ça reste des frayeurs. Ca fait comme des piqûres de rappel pour te signifier qu'il faut constamment être sur le qui-vive. Genre 'tiens, heureusement qu'il faisait sec, sinon j'en serai où', ou bien 'ouf, j'avais la bonne distance de sécurité', 'toi, j'avais bien vu que tu allais déboîter sans faire signe, mais pas comme ça', etc.

Bonne route à tous quand même, on n'a jamais été aussi près du printemps


----------



## Charly777 (11 Février 2008)

En parlant "frayeur"...

en ma qualité de novice, donc droit comme un "I" et non mou comme du chew-gum au dessus de la ceinture... pfiou j'ai vu le bord du fossé très proche...
Mais si ça passe, mais si ça passe... :mouais:

Enfin, bref, une seconde d'inatention, un virage mal enclenché, bref 

"NE JAMAIS AVOIR UNE SECONDE D'INATTENTION" 
et être décontracte avec le sourire même avec le fossé sous le pied droit.

Chut, je fais pas le fierot, et j'ai du mettre 4h pour m'en remettre.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Février 2008)

Après 3 bonnes gamelles (2 en droit avec des bagnoles "qui ne m'avaient pas vu" et 1 tout seul comme un grand sur une flaque de mazout !:rateau: ), j'ai revendu ma HD et j'ai décidé d'arrêter... 
J'ai eu 3 fois la chance de me relever avec seulement quelques égratignures - je crains qu'à la 4ième, la chance ne soit plus au rendez-vous... en plus, je ne suis plus "tout jeune" et je ne vais plus au tas en chantant... :rateau: 
De plus en plus de bagnoles, de plus en plus d'inconscients qui roulent bourrés le vendredi ou le samedi soir, des jeunots qui se prennent pour fangio après 3 jours de permis, les pépères qui déboitent n'importe comment sur l'autoroute, l'oubli des clignotants qui devient systèmatique chez certains, marre ! ... je ne me sens plus en sécurité sur 2 roues... je préfère renoncer !  ... Pour l'instant !   
ps : pour l'instant, je fais (en voiture !!!!) le tour des concessionnaires de meules d'occase question de flairer et de humer le cambouis et la salade de bielles ... je n'oublie jamais de prendre ma Visa avec moi ... on ne sait jamais !!!!!! :love: :love: :love: 

En attendant, prenez bien soin de vous !!!!!!!!!!! ​


----------



## Charly777 (11 Février 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> l'oubli des clignotants qui devient systèmatique chez certains, marre ! ​



mais c'est une opion sur les voitures... au même titre que la clim et le lecteur cd, certains préfèrent ne pas l'avoir...
Néanmoins, comme les clims, il ya la place mais elle est absente sans l'option, pour les cligno c'est pareil, il y a la place et les emplacements, mais si tu te donnes la peine de regarder, il n'y a pasd'ampoules, ni de commodos au volant. 

Voilà, le mystère est résolu. 

(chut, ma voiture et ma moto ont les clignos de série, j'ai bien stipulé que je les voulais lors de l'achat )


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2008)

Je me disais...

Ce serai pitet une bonne idée de se faire une sortie à Carole un de ces jours.
On pourrai se faire plaisir avec un minimum de sécurité.
Et c'est toujours intéressant pour mieux connaître sa bécane. 

Vous savez si il faut que la bécane soit assurée pour rouler sur circuit ? Une licence à la place peut être ?
Si c'est pas possible, je peux prêter ma combi cuir et les bottes (Bass, tu rentres pas dedans ). Pi je ferai des photos...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Vous savez si il faut que la bécane soit assurée pour rouler sur circuit ?



Selon le décrêt de 1958 instrituant obligation d'assurance pour les véhicules terrestres à moteur, est obligatoire l'assurance "Responsabilité civile circulation", étant entendu qu'un véhicule est considéré "en circulation" au sens du décrêt, lorsqu'il circule sur voie publique *ou privée*, ainsi que lorsqu'il est stationné sur la voie publique.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2008)

Bon, qui qui veut ma combi ?


----------



## Pooley (13 Février 2008)

s'eut été avec plaisir mais j'ai toujours pas le papier rôz...

faudrait ptetre que je m'y mette d'ailleurs


----------



## guytantakul (13 Février 2008)

Pas besoin du permis pour rouler sur circuit, sinon comment feraient tous les petits jeunes qui n'en veulent ?
Le brevet, un cuir, une moto, une assurance (quelques fois une licence FFM pour valider cette assurance, mais pas toujours).


----------



## Lila (13 Février 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Comme je l'avais annoncé ici, j'ai arrêté la moto un peu avant la grossesse de ma compagne mais quand je vois ça:
> 
> et ça:
> 
> ...


.....dans un ravin !!!!!    :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Mille Sabords (19 Février 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Comme je l'avais annoncé ici, j'ai arrêté la moto un peu avant la grossesse de ma compagne mais quand je vois ça:
> 
> C'est difficile de ne pas replonger.



Moi c'est l'inverse, c'est mon fils quand mon fils est né que j'ai acheté mon moto   

en fait je me suis dit (peut être égoïstement) que c'était maintenant ou jamais et que je ne voulais pas comme mon père regretter de ne pas l'avoir fait.


----------



## Lila (20 Février 2008)

Mille Sabords a dit:


> Moi c'est l'inverse, c'est mon fils quand mon fils est né que j'ai acheté* mon moto*   .



 ah ? tu prends que des mâles ?......


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ah ? tu prends que des mâles ?......



tu vois le mâle partout.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ah ? tu prends que des mâles ?......





ZRXolivier a dit:


> tu vois le mâle partout.



Au nid sois, qui mâle y pense 

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Au nid sois, qui mâle y pense
> 
> :rateau:



raté il est pas niçois.


----------



## Mille Sabords (20 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> raté il est pas niçois.



quelle salade tout ça !


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Février 2008)

hé oui c'est toi qui a haussé le thon en premier
Allez un chti VRAOUUMMMMM !!!! pour pas être hors sujet
(c'est le bruit de mon Tmax passé les 160kms/h, même après avoir fait oter le kit dinojet power commander III qui ne plaît pas du tout mais alors du tout à l'assureur)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> hé oui c'est toi qui a haussé le thon en premier
> Allez un chti VRAOUUMMMMM !!!! pour pas être hors sujet
> (c'est le bruit de mon Tmax passé les 160kms/h, même après avoir fait oter le* kit dinojet power commander III* qui ne plaît pas du tout mais alors du tout à l'assureur)


 


:affraid: :affraid: 

diantre, ton destrier n'en sera que plus fidèle. un kit de ce type: idéal pour diminuer la fiabilité.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> diantre, ton destrier n'en sera que plus fidèle. un kit de ce type: idéal pour diminuer la fiabilité.



D'autant que le nitroglycériméthanol peut le remplacer avantageusement (s'il est bien dosé :casse !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

je me souviens d'un solex qui a marché super fort (> 80), mais hélas.... pas longtemps 2-300M!:rose:


----------



## guytantakul (22 Février 2008)

Moi, j'aime bien les kits dynojet, mais les anciens - du temps où l'injection était synonyme d'infirmière à l'hopital - à base de gicleurs, d'aiguille de carbu, de ressort de dépression tout mou (et aussi de forets pour réaléser les gicleurs spécifiques et percer les boisseaux).
En stage 2, c'est pas bien méchant je vous assure (avec un filtre à air k&n et un échappement un peu libéré)


----------



## vaubaneurope (22 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> diantre, ton destrier n'en sera que plus fidèle. un kit de ce type: *idéal pour diminuer la fiabilité*.



déjà que yamaha niveau fiabilité.....


----------



## Lila (25 Février 2008)

vaubaneurope a dit:


> déjà que yamaha niveau fiabilité.....




...bah ...ça peut pas être pire que kawa 

..mais bon moi je peux pas parler "panne" vu que je roule en VFR RC46A...et que les 2 précédentes totalisaient 180 000 km sans auvcun pépins .....sauf un talus pour la première et un banquier impatient et intraitable pour la seconde .....si on ajoute la 3eme ça fait 230 000 km sans soucis.....
Alors bon je dis ça ..;je dis rien ....c'est du VFR c'est tout .....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...bah ...ça peut pas être pire que kawa



toi je te fais l'intérieur en ramassant des fleurs tellement t'es à l'arrêt avec ton V4 de tondeuse.


----------



## Lila (25 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> toi je te fais l'intérieur en ramassant des fleurs tellement t'es à l'arrêt avec ton V4 de tondeuse.



 ...nerveuse ce matin ????  

..tiens ça me fait penser au pote avec qui j'ai roulé samedi ..... l'était chaud bouillant avec son Buell 1200 Lightning S....et finalement à la sation (vu qu'il doit ravitailler tous les 100 km ) il m'a fait le coup ..."ahhh ben c pour ça .....j'étais sous gonflé ...." 

 

Bon ! Buell ça c'est fait !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...nerveuse ce matin ????
> 
> ..tiens ça me fait penser au pote avec qui j'ai roulé samedi ..... l'était chaud bouillant avec son Buell 1200 Lightning S....et finalement à la sation (vu qu'il doit ravitailler tous les 100 km ) il m'a fait le coup ..."ahhh ben c pour ça .....j'étais sous gonflé ...."
> 
> ...



bouaip. Surtout que pour rouler sur circuit, on conseille d'être sous gonflé pour une meilleure adhérence (j'ai pas dit à plat)

Et puis, c'est une Buell, une presque Harley quoi. C'est pas fait  pour les virolos. Hein mon Lila

T'as pensé à affuter tes lames? la dernière fois t'as raboté le talus mais la pelouse était intacte.


----------



## Lila (25 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> bouaip. Surtout que pour rouler sur circuit, on conseille d'être sous gonflé pour une meilleure adhérence (j'ai pas dit à plat)
> 
> Et puis, c'est une Buell, une presque Harley quoi. C'est pas fait  pour les virolos. Hein mon Lila
> 
> T'as pensé à affuter tes lames? la dernière fois t'as raboté le talus mais la pelouse était intacte.



...faut qu'on cause tous les 2 ...... 
...niveau gonflage, je suis plutôt un peu en juste un poil dessous quand je suis seul ....même si je ne roule pas sur circuit ...donc hein bon   
..non l'autre pince me l'a joué carrément qu'i roulait avec du boyau de poulet faisandé...
Bref ....
Tiens hier au fait ..;en faisant le col de Murs (au dessus d'Apt) j'ai ramassé un pôv djeun's qui se baladait en Derby avec ses parents motards ...le pôv s'est fait le bas côté en gravier a fini au tas.....la pôv chouchou .....15 ans environ ....ct sa première ......alors moi gros con je lui ai dit
"c toi qui paye à boire...ça s'arrose" .......alors que j'avais pa vu mais il s'était un peu fait pipi dessus de trouille .....   
des fois on est maladreoit nous les mecs :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...faut qu'on cause tous les 2 ......
> ...niveau gonflage, je suis plutôt un peu en juste un poil dessous quand je suis seul ....même si je ne roule pas sur circuit ...donc hein bon
> ..non l'autre pince me l'a joué carrément qu'i roulait avec du boyau de poulet faisandé...
> Bref ....
> ...



lila:

ami des poetes, prince de la délicatesse, enfant de Bigard.
:love:
N'empêche que la première pelle, même en cyclo... ça marque:rose:


----------



## Lila (25 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> lN'empêche que la première pelle, même en cyclo... ça marque:rose:



...oui ...surtout au niveau des genoux et des coudes :casse: :hosto: stygmates également d'un autre genre de galipette


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Février 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...oui ...surtout au niveau des genoux et des coudes :casse: :hosto:



Avec l'expérience, on passe directement au saut d'obstacle ! Sans les mains et sans les coudes ! À chaque âge son savoir faire


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Avec l'expérience, on passe directement au saut d'obstacle ! Sans les mains et sans les coudes ! À chaque âge son savoir faire



bien vue marraine; nous avons le premier explorateur de l'espace sur tondeuse autoportée. 

Vivi, bientôt le printemps, le Lila va bourgeonner.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...oui ...surtout au niveau des genoux et des coudes :casse: :hosto:



tu rigoles mais ma première pelle, je l'ai eu sur mon Malaguti 3 vitesses à mains... un grand gauche que je passais à fond de 3 (au moins 45Kmh)... zouli glissade de l'arrière... j'ai cru voir passer ma vie (14ans!). Coup de bol, j'ai rien eu à part le jean et l'épaule. Ben elle m'est restée longtemps en tête celle là.

NB: pas de casque à cette époque, j'ai vraiment eu du bol.


----------



## Lila (25 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ... *zouli glissade de l'arrière.*.. j'ai cru voir passer ma vie (14ans!). Coup de bol, j'ai rien eu à part le jean et l'épaule. Ben elle m'est restée longtemps en tête celle là.



...:mouais:  muoi moui moui ! ..;de l'arrière donc ....voui voui voui c'est c'là oui !...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Février 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...:mouais:  muoi moui moui ! ..;de l'arrière donc ....voui voui voui c'est c'là oui !...



C'est un peu normal qu'il l'ait gardé longtemps en tête


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est un peu normal qu'il l'ait gardé longtemps en tête



humhum.

Gardez moi de mes ennemis, je m'occupe personellement de mes ZAMIS


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

Et v'la les vieux qui se prennent pour des cadors sur leurs motoculteurs rouillés.  

Un jour je vous expliquerai comment on envoie la purée.


----------



## Lila (25 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Et v'la les vieux qui se prennent pour des cadors sur leurs motoculteurs rouillés.
> 
> Un jour je vous expliquerai comment on envoie la purée.




...à to âge ? c'est par les trous de nez que ça ressort quand on appuie fort non ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...à to âge ? c'est par les trous de nez que ça ressort quand on appuie fort non ? :rateau:



Ui, vala.
Quelque part, je t'enrhume.


----------



## guytantakul (25 Février 2008)

Mon dieu, je n'ose imaginer par où ça sort chez Lila quand on appuie fort ! 
C'est monstrueux !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> C'est monstrueux !



Le cassoulet mal digéré ?  

Mais non, c'est la vie ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Le cassoulet mal digéré ?
> 
> Mais non, c'est la vie ! :love:




le petit Khyu est de retour. 

Bon, on va pouvoir repartir après qu'il ait regonflé ses pneus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Et v'la les vieux qui se prennent pour des cadors sur leurs motoculteurs rouillés.
> 
> Un jour je vous expliquerai comment on envoie la purée.



Le petit Khyu est très gentil, je le sais, j'ai déjeuné une fois avec lui. Son seul problème, c'est qu'il va bien lui falloir encore deux/trois ans de musculation pour arriver à tourner la poignée de gaz à fond ! On a donc (nous, les vieux) encore un peu de temps avant qu'il ne vienne nous faire l'intérieur


----------



## Lila (26 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le petit Khyu......Son seul problème, c'est qu'il va bien lui falloir encore deux/trois ans de musculation pour arriver à tourner la poignée de gaz à fond !.....



...véridique ! t'a qu'à voir comment il est gaulé sur son avatar..........:rateau:


----------



## Bassman (26 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Un jour je vous expliquerai comment on envoie la purée.



PffffrrrrrrrMOUHAHAHAHA     
Le jour ou tu sortiras ta bécane sans doutes


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Pascal et Lila, c'est rien que des jaloux de mon corps.  



Bassman a dit:


> PffffrrrrrrrMOUHAHAHAHA
> Le jour ou tu sortiras ta bécane sans doutes



Ah mais elle est dehors. Elle t'attend.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Pascal et Lila, c'est rien que des jaloux de mon corps.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah mais elle est dehors. Elle t'attend.



oh purée de la misère, il a sa moto

et en plus il la prête à Bassman C'est quoi ton engin? un 103SP avec guidon torsadé et selle double avec sissy bar? Non, c'est bien pour commencer.


----------



## Bassman (26 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> oh purée de la misère, il a sa moto
> 
> et en plus il la prête à Bassman C'est quoi ton engin? un 103SP avec guidon torsadé et selle double avec sissy bar? Non, c'est bien pour commencer.


Faut dire qu'avec son physique, ça serait dur d'avoir plus lourd, pour ses petits bras surtout


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Faut dire qu'avec son physique, ça serait dur d'avoir plus lourd, pour ses petits bras surtout



D'où la nécessité d'avoir, à l'arrêt, une béquille solide.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Nomého ! J'ai une Suzuki SV 650 S 2k1 

Et le seul truc que vous verrez jamais, c'est son cul !


----------



## Bassman (26 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Nomého ! J'ai une Suzuki SV 650 S 2k1
> 
> Et le seul truc que vous verrez jamais, c'est son cul !



Ca on avait bien compris qu'avec ton étron poussif et ta carrure d'athlète Kenyan, on le verrait pas le cul de ta moto


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Nomého ! J'ai une Suzuki SV 650 S 2k1
> 
> Et le seul truc que vous verrez jamais, c'est son cul !



Ca c'est sur, c'est le mien que tu verras. Et encore profites en, ça dure pas. Elle est livrée avec la planche? c'est seyant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2008)

Zavez pas honte de vous moquer d'un plus petit que vous ? 

:rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (26 Février 2008)

Vous avez vu, y'a J.F. Robert (le journaliste technique de MJ) qui vend sa 650 SV sur ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.fr/tucson-veloce-65...ryZ91981QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Zavez pas honte de vous moquer d'un plus petit que vous ?
> 
> :rateau:




mais non, on est pas comme ça. Tu sais bien qu'il faut les coacher les pitits djeun's, leur apprendre à trajecter proprement, essorer la poignée dans le bon sens, viser le point de corde (et pas le point de croix.marraine).

Coucou Khyu


----------



## Lila (26 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Nomého ! J'ai une Suzuki SV 650 S 2k1
> 
> Et le seul truc que vous verrez jamais, c'est son cul !





..c'est marrant comme m......:mouais:  moto?..ouais allez ...moto ....
ya presque tout comme une vraie .....le moteur en moins !!!!! (mais ya l'emplacement pour le mettre ...au cas où ....)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ..c'est marrant comme m......:mouais:  moto?..ouais allez ...moto ....
> ya presque tout comme une vraie .....le moteur en moins !!!!! (mais ya l'emplacement pour le mettre ...au cas où ....)



oh que c'est méchant. Il y est le moteur, faut juste chercher un peu. C'est qu'il faut bien les mettre quelque part les carnes à son.

Nan, elle est bien ta moto, et puis un Bi; ça a du couple.


----------



## Lila (26 Février 2008)

dis mon Khyu love: ça fait...... non rien)....
Et la zolie planche en bois sous la béquille, tu la ranges où quand tu prs au boulot !!!!!    

..et pas de réponse facile du genre DTC !!!!! (on a du métier quand même jeune branleur)


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> oh que c'est méchant. Il y est le moteur, faut juste chercher un peu. C'est qu'il faut bien les mettre quelque part les carnes à son.
> 
> Nan, elle est bien ta moto, et puis un Bi; ça a du couple.



Surtout un bi diesel ... Ça doit être un diesel, t'as vu, y a le même échappement que sur les semi-remorques (sauf que sur les bahuts, il est à la verticale)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Surtout un bi diesel ... Ça doit être un diesel, t'as vu, y a le même échappement que sur les semi-remorques (sauf que sur les bahuts, il est à la verticale)




c'est la mode cher maitre. C'est sensé assuré une meilleure combustion et une meilleure respiration. 

Ceci dit, c'est assez efficace.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Je me suis mal exprimé en parlant du postérieur de ma bécane.

Et... Je vous prout tous autant que vous êtes bande de ridés du cerveau !
Tous à vos déambulateurs !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca on avait bien compris qu'avec ton étron poussif et ta carrure d'athlète Kenyan, on le verrait pas le cul de ta moto



Je relève même pas !  



ZRXolivier a dit:


> Ca c'est sur, c'est le mien que tu verras. Et encore profites en, ça dure pas. Elle est livrée avec la planche? c'est seyant.



Tsss. Ton étron est ultra laid. Tu as pas honte de mettre ta blonde dessus ?! 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Zavez pas honte de vous moquer d'un plus petit que vous ?
> 
> :rateau:



Je suis pas petit ! Je suis Condensé.  



ZRXolivier a dit:


> mais non, on est pas comme ça. Tu sais bien qu'il faut les coacher les pitits djeun's, leur apprendre à trajecter proprement, essorer la poignée dans le bon sens, viser le point de corde (et pas le point de croix.marraine).
> 
> Coucou Khyu



Dès que la brèle est réassuré, 'ava chier. :rateau: 



Lila a dit:


> ..c'est marrant comme m......:mouais:  moto?..ouais allez ...moto ....
> ya presque tout comme une vraie .....le moteur en moins !!!!! (mais ya l'emplacement pour le mettre ...au cas où ....)



Ah le con ! T'vas voir si c'est un solex !  



ZRXolivier a dit:


> oh que c'est méchant. Il y est le moteur, faut juste chercher un peu. C'est qu'il faut bien les mettre quelque part les carnes à son.
> 
> Nan, elle est bien ta moto, et puis un Bi; ça a du couple.



Parfaissement.  



Lila a dit:


> dis mon Khyu love: ça fait...... non rien)....
> Et la zolie planche en bois sous la béquille, tu la ranges où quand tu prs au boulot !!!!!
> 
> ..et pas de réponse facile du genre DTC !!!!! (on a du métier quand même jeune branleur)



DT... Et merd'.  



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Surtout un bi diesel ... Ça doit être un diesel, t'as vu, y a le même échappement que sur les semi-remorques (sauf que sur les bahuts, il est à la verticale)



T'as pas entendu la symphonie qui s'en échappe. :love: 



ZRXolivier a dit:


> c'est la mode cher maitre. C'est sensé assuré une meilleure combustion et une meilleure respiration.
> 
> Ceci dit, c'est assez efficace.



Ouééé !  
La ligne Micron est pas mal dans le genre également. Tu perds un peu en couple mais tu as plus d'allonge. 


Bon bon bon, quand est ce qu'on va boire un coup que je puisse vous vomir dessus ? :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Dès que la brèle est réassuré, 'ava chier. :rateau:




Ben à ce train là, elle risque de pas le rester longtemps ... assurée 

Ça fait combien de yatchs que tu lui paies, à ton assureur ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Je relève même pas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1/ ma brêle est superbe (les égouts et les douleurs...)

2/ ma blonde te dit bien des choses

3/ ha le son d'un akrapovic le soir dans les gorges profondes...

4/ saches jeunes anakin que l'allonge ne vaut rien sans le couple

5/ pour le coup, c'est quand tu veux. Lagavulin ou Guiness au choix (à consommer avec modération).

6/ t'as jamais vu mon vomi. 

sur ce, je t'aime bien quand même. Y a pas mal de boulot pour faire de toi un pur, un dur un ta toué, mais t'as le potentiel. 
:love: :love: 

PS: merci d'égayer ces longues journées :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> 1/ ma brêle est superbe (les égouts et les douleurs...)



Surtout les égouts...  



ZRXolivier a dit:


> 2/ ma blonde te dit bien des choses



Oui, elle m'a avouée être brune en fait.  



ZRXolivier a dit:


> 3/ ha le son d'un akrapovic le soir dans les gorges profondes...



Tu penses vraiment qu'au sex !  



ZRXolivier a dit:


> 4/ saches jeunes anakin que l'allonge ne vaut rien sans le couple



Mon entraînement padaw*anal* en est heureux.  



ZRXolivier a dit:


> 5/ pour le coup, c'est quand tu veux. Lagavulin ou Guiness au choix (à consommer avec modération).



Guiness ! :love: 



ZRXolivier a dit:


> 6/ t'as jamais vu mon vomi.



C'est très bien comme ça !  



ZRXolivier a dit:


> sur ce, je t'aime bien quand même. Y a pas mal de boulot pour faire de toi un pur, un dur un ta toué, mais t'as le potentiel.
> :love: :love:
> 
> PS: merci d'égayer ces longues journées :love:



Je suis rassuré. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben à ce train là, elle risque de pas le rester longtemps ... assurée
> 
> Ça fait combien de yatchs que tu lui paies, à ton assureur ?



T'es vache !
J'ai que 1.15 de malus.   

On peut compter en iPhone sinon. Ca fait plus mal. :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

c'est pas le tout mais je vous avais parlé de la sortie imminente, un jour peut être, on sait pas de la XR1200 Harley; Ben samedi avec ma blonde, on a été voir un concess Harley.

Bon... pas de XR1200 à l'horizon mais j'ai trouvé ça:






je sais 2 photo c'est pas bien mais on en met pas d'autres sur cette page, promis  






J'ai rarement vu un modèle réduit aussi bien fini.

Petite clin d'oeil à TheBig. (non, non, tu ne craqueras pas, non, non )


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Petite clin d'oeil à TheBig. (non, non, tu ne craqueras pas, non, non )



Je vois bien Zebig se mettre au dirt track, tiens ! 



  

Sinon tiens, moi aussi, j'en avais une chouette (oui, la toph est moins bonne, mais c'est une vieille "papier" scannée , désolé) :


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

je vois pas mes photos, c'est normal?

Ok, 2 photos, mais kan même.


Edith: c'est flickr qu'était en rideau.

Merci Pascal.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> je vois pas mes photos, c'est normal?
> 
> Ok, 2 photos, mais kan même.



Nan, paske moi, je les vois, t'es au taf, là ? Pitêt qu'ils ont mis un blocage sur les jpg dans le failleurwaul de ta boite ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je vois bien Zebig se mettre au dirt track, tiens !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est quoi? Ca me fait penser à une BSA au vu du carter mais je suis pas sur. Tamiya en faisait de très belle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> c'est quoi? Ca me fait penser à une BSA au vu du carter mais je suis pas sur. Tamiya en faisait de très belle.



500 cc Triumph de 1940, version militaire.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 500 cc Triumph de 1940, version militaire.



on va encore se faire traiter de vieux.

Ra mais oui, mais non. C'est juste l'amour des belles choses.


*Allez y c'est bon, on est prêt*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

Vieux !  





Bah quoi ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Vieux !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vala, ça c'est fait.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> vala, ça c'est fait.



Bon, fallait y passer. De toutes façons, tu connais le dicton : "Vieux motard que j'aimais"


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

N'empêche que je crache pas dessus. :love: 















Miam ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> N'empêche que je crache pas dessus. :love:
> 
> 
> 
> Miam ! :love:



ha ouais, superbe.

Juste un détail, demandes à combien ils font l'option roulettes sur les cotés. Tu verras, au début ça aide.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ha ouais, superbe.
> 
> Juste un détail, demandes à combien ils font l'option roulettes sur les cotés. Tu verras, au début ça aide.



C'est vrai que t'es super bien placé pour en parler.


----------



## guytantakul (5 Mars 2008)

J'aime pas les Bonnevilles Euro 3 avec leurs faux carbus (il y a même la tirette de starter qui  bouge pour de vrai  ). 
En plus le moteur est souple et silencieux. Vivent les vieilles !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> J'aime pas les Bonnevilles Euro 3 avec leurs faux carbus (il y a même la tirette de starter qui  bouge pour de vrai  ).
> En plus le moteur est souple et silencieux. Vivent les vieilles !



Y'a plus de carbus ?!  :sick: :affraid:


----------



## guytantakul (5 Mars 2008)

Ben non, injection avec des faux carbus de théâtre devant


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> Ben non, injection avec des faux carbus de théâtre devant



Beurk ! C'est naze. :hein: 
C'est ce qui faisait le charme de cette brèle par rapport au marché actuel. 

Pour la peine, ce sera :







Injection mais moteur de folie ! :love: 
Et une petite ligne Termi à la place de ces trucs pabô.


----------



## guytantakul (5 Mars 2008)

J'aime aussi beaucoup l'avant (on va dire jusqu'au pignon de sortie de boite).

Et je n'ai rien contre l'injection, moi... mais tout contre les faux carburateurs, ainsi que les fausses ailettes devant un cylindre à refroidissement liquide (je ne sais plus sur quelle machine j'ai vu ça), enfin tous ces trucs "pour du semblant"


----------



## woulf (5 Mars 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> J'aime aussi beaucoup l'avant (on va dire jusqu'au pignon de sortie de boite).
> 
> Et je n'ai rien contre l'injection, moi... mais tout contre les faux carburateurs, ainsi que les fausses ailettes devant un cylindre à refroidissement liquide (je ne sais plus sur quelle machine j'ai vu ça), enfin tous ces trucs "pour du semblant"



Ah ouuuui, comme le moteur sur une SV650


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

woulf a dit:


> Ah ouuuui, comme le moteur sur une SV650



Tu cherches la merde ? :mouais:


----------



## woulf (5 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu cherches la merde ? :mouais:



Ispice de.... piéton, va !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu cherches la merde ? :mouais:





woulf a dit:


> Ispice de.... piéton, va !




Bon, vous disputez pas, Converses ou BMW, c'est bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet, hein ! Je suis sûr qu'un jour, vous aurez tous les deux une vraie moto


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

woulf a dit:


> Ispice de.... piéton, va !



C'est petit ça mOsieur !  



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, vous disputez pas, Converses ou BMW, c'est bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet, hein ! Je suis sûr qu'un jour, vous aurez tous les deux une vraie moto



'tention, la terreur de l'hospice a encore frappé !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> 'tention, la terreur de l'hospice a encore frappé !



Mon petit môssieur, j'aime mieux être un jeune motard de 55 ans qu'un vieux piéton de 25


----------



## Pooley (6 Mars 2008)

oh l'ôt' eh


----------



## guytantakul (6 Mars 2008)

Rhô l'bouffon ! Qu'est-ce tu vas t'faire iéch avec le miper ou une tomo pour lérou ?
Ca pèse en lovés, ces machins !
Un coupe-boulon facom, ça c'est nickel ! 
T'es le roi d'la route ! Partout tu vas tranquille !


----------



## Pooley (6 Mars 2008)

un peu de dignité je te prie  
calme ta pile papy!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> Rhô l'bouffon ! Qu'est-ce tu vas t'faire iéch avec le miper ou une tomo pour lérou ?
> Ca pèse en lovés, ces machins !
> Un coupe-boulon facom, ça c'est nickel !
> T'es le roi d'la route ! Partout tu vas tranquille !



Ca va ? :mouais: 


:hosto:


----------



## Pooley (6 Mars 2008)

ouais je crois qu'on se pose la même question je sais pas ce qu'il a vu/bu mais il a l'air de pas être net...


----------



## woulf (6 Mars 2008)

Finalement, plus c'est jeune, moins ça déconne.
Enfin si l'âge de raison c'est Pascal 77 ou même GuyT, on est mal barrés !


----------



## guytantakul (6 Mars 2008)

Pense-tu, j'étais comme ça déjà à la maternelle


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ca va ? :mouais:
> 
> 
> :hosto:



à part le petit qui se fait les dents, ça va.

Elle est pas mal ta moto. Voila, c'est dit.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> à part le petit qui se fait les dents, ça va.
> 
> Elle est pas mal ta moto. Voila, c'est dit.



:rose: 

Je me permets de lancer un appel :
Quelqu'un est chaud pour m'aider à faire la révision des 60000 ?  
La syncro carbu mise à part.

Me manque surtout une clé dynamo pi' une béquille d'atelier avant pour la vidange de la fourche.
En fait, j'aurai surtout besoin de l'assurance d'un bricoleur expérimenté. :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (9 Mars 2008)

Je ne voudrais pas faire le malin, mais une sangle fixée au plafond peut aisément faire office de béquille avant... une béquille d'atelier avant n'est pas suffiante : il ne faut pas avoir de compression sur les ressorts pour vidanger proprement.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> Je ne voudrais pas faire le malin, mais une sangle fixée au plafond peut aisément faire office de béquille avant... une béquille d'atelier avant n'est pas suffiante : il ne faut pas avoir de compression sur les ressorts pour vidanger proprement.



Je pensais plutôt à une béquille d'atelier qui vient se loger plus au dessus, dans le trou entre les tubes.

Dans ce genre là :






Pi' dans le jardin, y'a pas de plafond.


----------



## guytantakul (9 Mars 2008)

Oui, mais ça, ça ne doit pas courir les rues... 
Un cric de bagnole avec un fer carré soudé dessus peut également faire le job...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2008)

C'est stable c'te bricolage ? :mouais: 
Pi' faut un cric.  

Merci pour l'astuce.


----------



## guytantakul (9 Mars 2008)

C'est vrai, il faut un cric hydraulique. 
Mais ça ne coûte pas bien cher en grande surface (j'ai même été étonné).
Pour la stabilité, effectivement, mieux vaut ne pas le faire dehors par grand vent, mais sinon...

Edit : mais maintenant, c'est devant eurosport que ca se passe 
Tous devant la télé !


----------



## Lila (17 Mars 2008)

Salut bande de taffioles !!!!! 
Pendant que vous vous matez la TV, moi ce WEje me suis fait un petit plaisir ..
Trois fois rien.... 
Juste un essai sur le Paul Ricard avec un CBRR 1000 et un CBRR 600......











:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## guytantakul (17 Mars 2008)

Si tu ne déhanches pas, c'est parce que tu as oublié tes sliders ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> Si tu ne déhanches pas, c'est parce que tu as oublié tes sliders ?



Non, c'est parce que le cours de zouk c'est à côté


----------



## Lila (17 Mars 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> Si tu ne déhanches pas, c'est parce que tu as oublié tes sliders ?



...tu crois pas si bien dire. Je sus arrivé au Castellet sans invit. Au flan le mec de chez Honda à l'entrée m'en a fait une à l'arrache. La belle VFR noire a dû l'attendir.
Du coup je suis rentré et j'ai pu tourner. Mais effectivement, pas question de prendre des angles de sauvage sans les slides, la dorsale complète etc etc ...
Je me suis contenté de savourer ce bonheur et cette incroyable chance de pouvoir tourner sur ce superbe circuit avec une machine sympa (noire en plus).
Je me suis quand même fait plaisir et peur....au bout de la ligne droite, j'ai laissé passer le premier repère de freinage qui nous avait été indiqué.
À plus de 215 j'ai planté un freinage de trappeur........argh ..le rodéo....heureusement que la dernière glisse de l'arrière était favorable pour le droite qui arrivait vite...j'ai tout lâché et pris l'angle avec l'air qui restait.....en déposant au passage ceux qui avaient sagament suivis les consignes   ....
Par contre quelles sensations. Une fois l'angle pris, d'ouvrir les watts, de sentir la légère glisse de l'arrière qui accompagne  l'affollement des tours et la montée du compteur digital....et de voir qu'à la sortie du virage où tu étais rentré à 80 tu ressors pas loin des 200.....waaaaazaaaaa!!!!!...et que trop content de toi tu te fais déposer dans ce même virage où tu croyais être passé comme une bête, par Christian Lavieille à l'extérieur de la traj, qui fait son tour de démo avec une passagère dérrière  ...là ça rend humble....
Mais bon, je m'en fous. 
J'étais sur le Paul Ricard ce samedi au guidon d'une CBRR......
Qui dit mieux !!!!!!


----------



## Lila (17 Mars 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> Si tu ne déhanches pas, c'est parce que tu as oublié tes sliders ?



bah faut dire aussi que je suis tellement doué que j'ai pas besoin d'en faire des tonnes pour passer vite .....  

..et puis en début de session, premier virage, j'en ai vu un se mettre au tas avec une machine à 10 000 ......ça calme aussi


----------



## Lila (17 Mars 2008)

Allez les gars ..pleurez pas .....
Il en reste ....ici


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...tu crois pas si bien dire. Je sus arrivé au Castellet sans invit. Au flan le mec de chez Honda à l'entrée m'en a fait une à l'arrache. La belle VFR noire a dû l'attendir.
> Du coup je suis rentré et j'ai pu tourner. Mais effectivement, pas question de prendre des angles de sauvage sans les slides, la dorsale complète etc etc ...
> Je me suis contenté de savourer ce bonheur et cette incroyable chance de pouvoir tourner sur ce superbe circuit avec une machine sympa (noire en plus).
> Je me suis quand même fait plaisir et peur....au bout de la ligne droite, j'ai laissé passer le premier repère de freinage qui nous avait été indiqué.
> ...



toi je te hais.:love:

Veinard.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

Lila a dit:


> Allez les gars ..pleurez pas .....
> Il en reste ....ici




Raahh, Mouarf mouarf.

Un ballet de tondeuses autoportées. Jamais Mossieur.


----------



## Lila (17 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Raahh, Mouarf mouarf.
> 
> Un ballet de tondeuses autoportées. Jamais Mossieur.




QCM

....tu sais pourquoi ya pas de Kawa days ....?????


1....parce que yen a pas une qui serait capable de faire un tour entier sans tomber en rade.... !!!!

2- ...parce ça risquerait de ressembler à une manif de motocrottes parisenne !!!

3- ....parce que c'est tellement nase comme marque qu'ils attendent d'avoir une commande pour fabriquer la chiotte !

:rateau:   


..tiens pour t'emm*****...te faire plaisir, je la remets ;!!!


----------



## Craquounette (17 Mars 2008)

Lila a dit:


> Pendant que vous vous matez la TV, moi ce WEje me suis fait un petit plaisir ..
> Trois fois rien....
> Juste un essai sur le Paul Ricard avec un CBRR 1000 et un CBRR 600..


 
Pfffff... Et tu m'avertis même pas ???!!! 
Je ne pourrai donc jamais faire un tour avec toi... :mouais: 
En fait, j'en conclue que tu ne le veux pas tout simplement...


----------



## Lila (17 Mars 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pfffff... Et tu m'avertis même pas ???!!!
> Je ne pourrai donc jamais faire un tour avec toi... :mouais:
> En fait, j'en conclue que tu ne le veux pas tout simplement...



...  :mouais: ben voyons !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

Lila a dit:


> QCM
> 
> ....tu sais pourquoi ya pas de Kawa days ....?????
> 
> ...




woua et l'ôt hé! il y  a des journées Kawa. Va donc et béotien.

Et des ZRX à plus de 100 000KM, ça courre les rues. D'abord 

Ceci dit, je te hais quand même , rien que parce que tu vis dans le sud et que t'as pu faire de la moto le WE dernier. Ici, c'était du matèriel amphibie qu'il fallait, et  j'ai pas acheter le scoot des mer Kawa. (en vert SVP, merci):love:

Vala, et pi c'est tout.

NB: ça fait drôle de se faire doubler quand on pense avoir pris le virage de la mort qui tue comme un champion:rose:


----------



## Bassman (17 Mars 2008)

Lila a dit:


> .
> J'étais sur le Paul Ricard ce samedi au guidon d'une CBRR......
> Qui dit mieux !!!!!!



Alors, elle est ultra bonne hein la CBR600R ??  :love:

Et dire que certains ici me disait fou de la trouver si bien que ça.


Content que tu te sois fait plaisir Lila 



Moi là j'ai fini de dépuceler mes Pilot Road 2, c'est vraiment du bonheur rapport a mes anciens BT57 (pouah ! beurk ! caca ! )


----------



## Lila (17 Mars 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Alors, elle est ultra bonne hein la CBR600R ??  :love:
> 
> Et dire que certains ici me disait fou de la trouver si bien que ça.



....en fait faut dire qu'elle était en version full...contairement à la 1000 qui a déçu tout le plateau des essayeurs...trop gommé, trop  linéaire....

alors que la petite 600 débridée ...boudiou la bestiasse !!!!!!  un rapport idéal, pas trop de patate pour te mette au tapis mais assez pour rendre toutes les senations d'une "grande"....par contre à ne pas mettre en toutes mains sur route ...très joueuse mais vite piégeuse....on se dit  bah c'est qu'une 600 et là le virage a déjà fait marche arrière sur toi ..t'es mort ! :casse: :hosto: 

...c'est aussi là que je me suis rendu compte que ma vieille VFR avait salement des watts. En rentrant, avec un R1, sur un même rapport, c'est seulement sur la fin du régime que la yam m'a déposé ...mais de mes 8000 jusqu'au 12 000 je tenais la R1...ce qui a surpris le copain....
ehh oui mon bon mossieu ...la vielle noireaude affiche ses 106 cv autorisé...

..me demande combien je pourrai mettre à une kawak !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ..me demande combien je pourrai mettre à une kawak !



a dépend, une vraie comme celle là :




On pourrait même pas dire que tu te fais enfumer, tellement tu serais loin derrière, mais les saloperies de 4 temps qu'ils font maintenant, là, je dis pas


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> a dépend, une vraie comme celle là :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rah! vous êtes des traîtres.

une 7 1/2...   la H2!! :love: *

Et je peux vous garantir que le ZRX a un coffre d'avion, n'oublions pas que le moulbif est celui du ZZR1200 avec plus de couple (arbre à came favorisant le couple). lila, c'est normal, face à ces monstres, nos fidèle montures résistent jusqu'à... ce que le régime idéal des monstres soit là... c'est à dire quand nous on plafonne. J'ai fait l'expérience avec un GSXR, sur 2-300 m, ça se vaut mais après:rose:   . D'un autre coté, c'est sympa ces jouets, mais je préfère ma position moins radical, le fait que miss ZRX puisse venir avec moi et malgré tout pouvoir aller jouer dans les virolos en allant chatouiller le flanc des pneus 

pitin, vivement les vacances... on organisera ça mais avec plus de discrétion dirais je... ha ces rencontres fortuites  

*PS: d'un autre coté, les motos de cette génération n'avait qu'un moteur, les freins étaient jolis coté déco mais coté efficacité? le cadre encadrait, on sait pas quoi, mais il encadrait quelque chose, pas la moto, ça c'est sur, ou alors le stand d'un charcutier peut être. 1° prix à la foire dans la catégorie saucisson sur roues.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Et je peux vous garantir que le ZRX a un coffre d'avion



Pratique pour les bagages, comme ça pas besoin de remorque 



ZRXolivier a dit:


> avec plus de couple



Une partouze :affraid:



ZRXolivier a dit:


> d'un autre coté, les motos de cette génération n'avait qu'un moteur, les freins étaient jolis coté déco mais coté efficacité? le cadre encadrait, on sait pas quoi, mais il encadrait quelque chose, pas la moto, ça c'est sur, ou alors le stand d'un charcutier peut être. 1° prix à la foire dans la catégorie saucisson sur roues.



Un ensemble Brembo devant, et 4 petits renforts discrets (on les voit pas sur la photo) soudés aux bons endroits, ça change tout de ce point de vue


----------



## woulf (18 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pratique pour les bagages, comme ça pas besoin de remorque



Le problème c'est qu'on ne trouve pas de kérosène dans toutes les stations service...


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> a dépend, une vraie comme celle là :
> 
> le rève des seventies​
> On pourrait même pas dire que tu te fais enfumer, tellement tu serais loin derrière, mais les saloperies de 4 temps qu'ils font maintenant, là, je dis pas



Et au feu rouge, c'est lui qui enfume les autres pour cause de moulbif 2T


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Et au feu rouge, c'est lui qui enfume les autres pour cause de moulbif 2T



pas faux mais pas vrai. Bien règlé, c'était pas mal du tout... le blême c'est qu'il aurait "phallus" les règler tous les 500 bornes.:rose:  Sans même parler des bougies qui perlaient, des vis platinés à suivre de très très près.

Souvenir ému d'une traversée de l'hexagone sous la flotte avec arrêt obligatoire tous les 200 bornes sur le bord de l'autoroute... Mr, papiers svp, z'avez un problême? non, non, c'est rien c'est l'allumage, j'en ai pour 2 minutes (vrai, j'étais devenu un pro avec mon jeu de cales et ma clé alen). 

Depuis, j'ai appris que les cornets K&N n'aiment pas l'eau et qu'en fait; le salopiaud précédent aurait du laisser la boite à air d'origine 

mais... quand on aime, on compte pas.:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> pas faux mais pas vrai. Bien règlé, c'était pas mal du tout... le blême c'est qu'il aurait "phallus" les règler tous les 500 bornes.:rose:  Sans même parler des bougies qui perlaient, des vis platinés à suivre de très très près.



Là, tu exagères, l'allumage, si tu faisais bien les choses, tu n'y touchait que tous les 3 à 5000 Km, et les bougies, nettoyées à la même fréquence, elles ne perlaient jamais. nan, ce qu'il fallait surtout surveiller, c'était la carburation, trop riche, tu te trainais comme une larve, et tu encrassait tes bougies, trop pauvre, si tu serrais pas, tu perçais (quoi que ce dernier défaut ait plus concerné les Suzuk (GT) que les Kawa).

Bon, c'est vrai que les "révisions tous les 20000", à cette époque, on connaissait pas, par contre, je pouvais tomber le moulbif pour n'importe quelle réparation ou amélioration moi même (et je me suis pas gêné pour le faire), ce que je ne me risquerais pas à tenter sur les bécanes de ménant. Fini le temps des motards pauvres qui pouvaient pas se payer le mécano !


----------



## Lila (19 Mars 2008)

...bon ! Qui passe prendre l'autre pour aller au musée ? !
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...bon ! Qui passe prendre l'autre pour aller au musée ? !
> :rateau:



he ben vala, t'es devenu raisonable, tu as enfin remisé ton clou au musée. Elle est dans quelle allée?


----------



## Lila (19 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> he ben vala, t'es devenu raisonable, tu as enfin remisé ton clou au musée. Elle est dans quelle allée?



naaaaannnnnn ! je parlais de vous deux ...on dirait les 2 p'tits vieux dans le muppet show !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

Lila a dit:


> naaaaannnnnn ! je parlais de vous deux ...on dirait les 2 p'tits vieux dans le muppet show !




ouais ben entre ancêtres hein


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2008)

Lila a dit:


> naaaaannnnnn ! je parlais de vous deux ...on dirait les 2 p'tits vieux dans le muppet show !



Et il sait de quoi il parle ... Pas vrai, Gonzo ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

dans le genre je serais plutôt celui là:






*GAAAAAAAATTTOOOOO*​


----------



## Lila (19 Mars 2008)

...mon dieu !
Bon puisque la gatisme en est au point qu'ils retombent en enfance, moi j'en profite pour rajeunir.....et vbous annoncer que je vais me faire une petite journée de piste au Luc le 14 Avril avec la joyeuse bande qui était au Paul Ricard l'autre jour.
Donc une jouurnée entière, avec stand, bouffe, mécano...pour 80 ......
..penserai à vous .....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...mon dieu !
> Bon puisque la gatisme en est au point qu'ils retombent en enfance, moi j'en profite pour rajeunir.....et vbous annoncer que je vais me faire une petite journée de piste au Luc le 14 Avril avec la joyeuse bande qui était au Paul Ricard l'autre jour.
> Donc une jouurnée entière, avec stand, bouffe, mécano...pour 80 ......
> ..penserai à vous .....



Engougnafé va. Nous faire ça à nous les parigots (tête de veau) qui sommes sous la flotte... Carole sous la neige! J'en suis à tourner dans le parking pour avoir ma dose de moto.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2008)

J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer que le 5 mai je m'en vas faire une journée de circuit à Carole avec le padré pour tester la nouvelle Buell 1125R. Si ça tente des gens, la journée est gratuite, faut juste s'inscrire chez un concess Parisien. Il reste plus beaucoup de places.





:bebe:​


----------



## guytantakul (21 Mars 2008)

C'est celle avec le rotax qui était pourrie aux premiers essais et qu'ils ont refait ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> C'est celle avec le rotax qui était pourrie aux premiers essais et qu'ils ont refait ?



N'importe nawak ! Il était pas pourrie ! 
Il chauffait juste un peu trop.


----------



## woulf (21 Mars 2008)

Et pi, avec le double pot qu'elle se paie, sûr qu'elle va taxer les 103SP


----------



## kasarus (22 Mars 2008)

Je suis fan de Deux roues j'ai un BMX, une trottinette et deux monocycles.    
Mais je voulais aussi savoir ce que consomme à peu près en utilisation urbaine une moto (une vraie pas les scooter).
Merci d'avance.


----------



## guytantakul (22 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> N'importe nawak ! Il était pas pourrie !
> Il chauffait juste un peu trop.



Pas du tout. Le moteur était pas si mal, c'est le train avant qui foutait le bronx dans la tenue de route et le freinage, si je me souviens bien...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> Pas du tout. Le moteur était pas si mal, c'est le train avant qui foutait le bronx dans la tenue de route et le freinage, si je me souviens bien...



Je sais pas où t'as vu ça. :mouais: 
Les seuls tests effectués jusqu'à maintenant se déroulait à Laguna Seca (t.amb 35°C) avec des modèles de pré-séries. Le seul reproche constaté c'est que le flux de refroidissement était mal optimisé et chauffait un des pieds du pilote à basse vitesse et que les suspensions étaient un peu sèches.

La lourdeur de la direction et le dosage du frein à disque périmétrique ont toujours été un truc typique sur ce genre de modèle (XB en particulier). Ca s'efface d'ailleurs passé quelques km/h.
Et le staff Buell a promis d'améliorer la chose et plus particulièrement le confort avec des ressorts de fourches plus souples.

Quand à la tenue de route, je suis sur le cul. :mouais: 
C'est un vrai rail ce machin. Le cadre est d'une rigidité exemplaire.
A la rigueur, l'inertie du brelon peut te faire élargir un peu tes traj'. Et encore, ça a du s'améliorer par rapport au XB avec le nouveau bloc Rotax.

On verra ça le 5 mai.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Je suis fan de Deux roues j'ai un BMX, une trottinette et deux monocycles.
> Mais je voulais aussi savoir ce que consomme à peu près en utilisation urbaine une moto (une vraie pas les scooter).
> Merci d'avance.



Ca dépend des bécanes, de ta façon de rouler, de la température, du nombre de kilomètres que tu fais par jour (en gros, plus le moteur est "chaud" et bien réglé, moins tu consommes).
Ca va de 3 l/100 pour une 125 à 8/9 l/100 pour une bonne mémère.


----------



## guytantakul (22 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Je sais pas où t'as vu ça. :mouais:





> Des défauts qui viennent malheureusement s&#8217;ajouter à ceux d&#8217;un comportement routier perfectible. Très précise et plutôt naturelle dans ses prises d&#8217;appuis, la 1125 R manque de stabilité à haute vitesse, la direction se montrant alors ondulante et peu rassurante. Un point sur lequel les ingénieurs de la marque se sont montrés dubitatifs, affirmant qu&#8217;il s&#8217;agissait là d&#8217;un mauvais couple de serrage des colonnes de direction sur ces machines de pré-production.


http://www.motorevue.com/site/l-essai-de-la-nouvelle-buell-a-moteur-rotax-24872.html

Mais c'est pas là que je l'ai vu (je lis rarement moto revue).


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> http://www.motorevue.com/site/l-essai-de-la-nouvelle-buell-a-moteur-rotax-24872.html
> 
> Mais c'est pas là que je l'ai vu (je lis rarement moto revue).



Je vois de quoi tu parles.
Mais sans prendre la défense de Buell, c'est un modèle de pré-série. Et l'essai date de plus de 6 mois. La brèle sort début Avril.
Moto-Station en avait fait l'essai également et avait révélé ce très léger louvoiement qui ne les avait pas inquiété plus que ça. Et adjoindre un amorto de direction est toujours possible.
Pi' critiquer la finition un peu décevante sur un modèle de pré-série c'est bidon.
C'est comme critiquer la position chaotique d'une sportive en ville. 
C'est en partie pour ça que je ne lis plus moto-revue...  

Le seul défaut qui demanderai à être corrigé c'est la chaleur dégagé au pied droit.
Il y avait un problème plus ou moins similaire sur la Triumph Sprint ST qui a été corrigé quelques mois après sa sortie.

De toute façon, t'es qu'un jaloux.


----------



## guytantakul (22 Mars 2008)

Jaloux, moi ? Pas du tout ! 
Des bécanes qui guidonnent en sortie de virolo et qui nécessitent un amorto de direction pour ne pas se mettre au tas, j'en ai deux à la maison  

Tiens, l'amorto de direction dynamique, ça c'est une sacrée invention ! 
Le jour où c'est vendu en pièce adaptable à une vieille brêle, je saute dessus.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> Jaloux, moi ? Pas du tout !
> Des bécanes qui guidonnent en sortie de virolo et qui nécessitent un amorto de direction pour ne pas se mettre au tas, j'en ai deux à la maison
> 
> Tiens, l'amorto de direction dynamique, ça c'est une sacrée invention !
> Le jour où c'est vendu en pièce adaptable à une vieille brêle, je saute dessus.





Jamais entendu parlé de ton amorto.
Ca ressemble à quoi ?


----------



## kasarus (22 Mars 2008)

Merci Khyu.


----------



## guytantakul (22 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Jamais entendu parlé de ton amorto.
> Ca ressemble à quoi ?



Je ne sais pas trop. 
Je crois que c'est de série sur les dernières GSXR (600 ou 750 je ne sais plus). 

En gros, à basse vitesse, il se déconnecte et permet de ne pas se viander à la station-service à 15 à l'heure (c'est du vécu) et il se met en branle dès que la vitesse augmente.


----------



## guytantakul (23 Mars 2008)

Honda l'a aussi sur ses CBRRR depuis quelques années. 



> [FONT=&quot]Contrairement à un élément purement mécanique, lamortisseur  					électronique voit ses lois varier en fonction de la vitesse  					afin de préserver la maniabilité à basse vitesse tout en  					jugulant les guidonnages intempestifs. La centrale  					électronique, informé de la vitesse, commande un solénoïde  					qui à son tour contrôle une soupape de modulation de la  					pression hydraulique dans lamortisseur. A vitesse réduite,  					la soupape est ouverte, accordant un libre passage de  					lhuile afin dalléger la consistance de la direction. A  					vitesse plus élevée, le passage de lhuile est restreint et  					la force damortissement augmente de même que la stabilité.  					Lamortisseur de direction électronique a fait son  					apparition en 2003 sur la Honda CBR 1000 RR et sera  					également disponible sur le CBR 600 RR version 2007 ainsi  					que sur la nouvelle Suzuki GSX-R 1000.


[/FONT]


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2008)

Une sortie de ce genre en modèle adaptable est pas pour tout de suite alors.
Vu le système de gestion vitesse/hydraulique, ce serai un peu beaucoup compliqué à installer. :casse:


----------



## guytantakul (23 Mars 2008)

Oui, des fois je rêve éveillé 

... mais il doit sans doute exister des solutions plus simples (mais moins progressives, genre on/off). 
Je vais me pencher sur la question : il y a peut-être quelque chose d'existant dans ce secteur.


----------



## guytantakul (26 Mars 2008)

Alors, je ne suis pas ingénieur, mais bon, j'ai comme un début d'idée :

On prend un amorto de direction rotatif (comme sur les CR&S Vun par exemple) et pas les classiques vérins freineurs.
On y adjoint un système centrifuge à masselottes (comme sur un embrayage de cyclo) et le tout entraîné par le cable du compteur à la roue avant.
Le cable en tournant de plus en plus vite (proportionnellement à la vitesse) met le système centrifuge en route qui actionne l'amorto. 
Un ressort (ou la pesanteur - on imagine qu'à 15 à l'heure, on est soit bien droit, soit c'est mal barré) pour ramèner le système à zéro lorsque la vitesse diminue en deça d'un certain seuil afin de libérer la direction de sa contrainte.

Edit : y'a pas un ingé dans la salle qui pourrait me dire si c'est jouable ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

Je suis pas ingé hein. 
Mais le coup des masselottes, même extra allégées, c'est tendu.
Faudrait un système d'embrayage extrêmement miniaturisé, un dédoubleur de cable de compteur. Pi' aujourd'hui, les bécanes prennes la valeur de vitesse sur le pignon de sortie de boîte. Et c'est souvent électronique.
Faudrait tester un embrayage à masselottes de voitures radiocommandées. En 1/5eme voir 1/8eme. Le hic, c'est que c'est prévue à l'origine pour des moteurs qui tourne très très vite (plus de 20000tr/min).
J'ai pitet un embrayage en rabe chez mes parents. Je m'en sert plus. Je pourrai te le filer. Mais c'est sur du petit moteur pour 1/10eme et l'embrayage a pas énormément de réglage. Pi ça doit être à 2 tampons. 

J'essaierai de prendre des photos à l'occasion.

Edit:
Photos


----------



## guytantakul (26 Mars 2008)

Merci pour la piste des modèles télécommandés ! 

Le top serait d'avoir une entrée du cable par dessous et une sortie par dessus pour aller jusqu'au compteur (système verrouillé sur le T inférieur). 
Parce que dédoubler ce genre de truc...
Pour la prise de cable, c'est pas tellement un souci, les vieilles brêles qui guidonnent ont souvent leur prise sur le moyeu avant


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Mars 2008)

Salut za tous, vous vous souvenez ? C'est moi qui ai passé un plateau debut novembre 2007 (Avant J.C).
Après 4 mois d'attente, j'ai enfin obtenu ma date pour la circul'....C'était aujourd'hui......et c'est dans la poche. 
J'ai roulé 25 min sous des trombes de flotte avant de passer la main à un autre....
Juste un petit clignotant mis un peu tard mais bref, c'est passé quand même.

Après un dernier entraînement samedi sous le gel (-5) la pluie battante et l'averse de neige en fin de journée..... J'ai goûté à tout..... (les flocons dans les yeux à 100km , bah c'est tout pourri !)
Bon là j'attend un peu le retour du soleil avant de remonter sur ma bécane.....

Tschusss a tous.....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

Ouazouuuu !

Féloch' !!!

On y croyait plus.  
Gaffe maintenant.


----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2008)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> J'ai roulé 25 min sous des trombes de flotte


 
Au moins t'es baptisé   , et n'oublies pas le proverbe 'Permis en Novembre, Moto et Neige en Décembre'. Finalement tu as passé un hiver de plus au chaud  

Et bravo, tout vient à point etc, etc. Pour la suite on me chuchote dans l'oreillette que le printemps est la, donc soleil, bitume sec, petits oiseaux et virolos, le pied, quoi. Mais pareil que Khyu, gaffe.

*&#9996;*


----------



## guytantakul (28 Mars 2008)

Bravo pour ton papier rose, Hobbes !

Tiens, en passant, y'a des gars qui ont trouvé mon graal personnel :
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=DOrZlyU7K-w


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> Bravo pour ton papier rose, Hobbes !
> 
> Tiens, en passant, y'a des gars qui ont trouvé mon graal personnel :
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=DOrZlyU7K-w




Pfffttt, facile, y en a plein les colonies de vacances, de ça


----------



## tinibook (6 Avril 2008)

Hello!

Alors je vois que ce thread se traîne comme un VFR ou un ZRX... Pas bien ça! Je vais vite vous enfumer un peu! C'est lâche je sais... :rose: 

Là je suis en pleine remise en question post sv. Disons que je me tate pour changer de brelle pour un segment plus routière. Actuellement je reluque du côté GT pour faire des kils trankilou mais le blème sait que je sais pas trop me décider...

Bon Pan et Gold on oublie hein!

V à toutes et à tous!


----------



## Charly777 (6 Avril 2008)

Une bandit 1200 ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2008)

Une Harley ?  

Triumph 1050 Sprint ST ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Avril 2008)

Les 1300 XJR sont jolis dans le style classique sinon....​


----------



## guytantakul (7 Avril 2008)

Une Béhème 1200 RT ? 
Perso, j'aime pas les GT, et pas trop les béhèmes non plus mais c'est celle-là que je choisirais, parce que c'est un twin et que sinon sur une GT 4 pattes, on a tendance à vite s'ennuyer.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Avril 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> on me chuchote dans l'oreillette que le printemps est la, donc soleil, bitume sec, petits oiseaux et virolos...



On me chuchote dans l'oreillette qu'il est temps de remplacer la pile de ton sonotone...  :rateau:  

Bon sinon, je pense que je vais faire une saison de plus avec ma routière japonaise "4 pattes"... :sleep:


----------



## Romuald (7 Avril 2008)

@LeConcombreMaske

On m'aurait menti à l'insu de mon plein gré ? :mouais:


----------



## tinibook (7 Avril 2008)

Charly777 a dit:


> Une bandit 1200 ?



Bof, bof! Je pense pas qu'un 4 pattes puisse remplacer mon chti bi comme ça...



Khyu a dit:


> Une Harley ?



 Y'a déjà ze Big qui est sur le segment...



Khyu a dit:


> Triumph 1050 Sprint ST ?



Tiens! Ca peut être pas mal ça! Et le 3 à bonne réputation...



Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Les 1300 XJR sont jolis dans le style classique sinon....​



Ouaips! Mais là il  me faut un petit carénage parceque bon  le roadster  ça va un  moment mais  maintenant je fais ma précieuse.  Le premier qui rigoule... :rateau:



guytantakul a dit:


> Une Béhème 1200 RT ?
> Perso, j'aime pas les GT, et pas trop les béhèmes non plus mais c'est celle-là que je choisirais, parce que c'est un twin et que sinon sur une GT 4 pattes, on a tendance à vite s'ennuyer.




Ben disons que sur une première approche j'en étais pas fan non plus. En fait par GT j'entends une bonne routière avec un minimum de protection, un bon moulin et un minimum de confort. Les BM c'est trop 'germanique' et puis si ça devait être avec un cardan ça serait une Guzzi.

Je pense que pour moi le VFR s'impose (aïe, aïe y'en a un qui va vite rappliquer...) mais je me tate encore...

Bon merci pour les idées!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2008)

Pour avoir essayé celle d'un poto pendant une bonne heure, c'est vraiment sympa.
Confortable, bien protégé, moteur sympa qui reprend bas dans les tours.
J'ai même fait un Paris-Nantes en passager sans sourcillé. 
Elle est super docile. Le freinage abs est un vrai plus. La partie cycle est très saine. Elle consomme pas grand chose (mon poto fait 5l/100km), il a changé ses BT020 par des BT021 au bout de 20000km !  Mes pneus tiennent 6000 à tout péter.  
Très complète (ordinateur de bord), tableau de bord lisible (rétro-éclairage bleu, ça claque) et position de conduite pas trop sur l'avant (en reprenant le SVS, ça faisait zarb').

Niveau moteur, ça monte vite, très vite. Quoi qu'un peu linéaire en sensation.
Rudement efficace. Elle reprend très tôt en bas, sans cogner ni rien.
Dès que tu es à 5000-6000, ca devient autre chose, plus rauque, plus bandant, plus de poussée, plus de gniack, plus de plaisiiiiirrrr !
La première est super longue. Rapports bien étagés sinon.
Le bruit est sympa, ca fait des "pop pop pop" d'injection à la décélération: rigolo. 
L'éclairage avant est très bon, bien large.

Elle coûte rien en entretien. Mon pote s'en est tiré pour 150 euros pour la révision des 20000 bornes (sans pneus).

Vraiment une chouette bécane. Elle allie GT et sportivité.
Pas mon type de brèle car trop linéaire encore, mais si on me la donnait pour remplacer le SV, je cracherai réellement pas dessus.

Niveau prix, je la trouve bien placé par rapport à la concurrence.
Pi' c'est une Anglaise... :rose: 

La BM 1200 RT que j'ai essayé aussi mais une trentaine de minute m'a laissé mauvaise impression. T'es confort et tout mais tu sens rien. Pi' t'as l'impression de patiner sur la route, pitet à cause des pneus en bois... C'est vraiment la bécane à tailler la route. Pi' qu'est ce qu'elle est lourde (moi et mes 52kg...) ! :hein: Passer 20km/h tu sens plus rien cependant.
C'est un autre monde, plus vraiment de la moto. T'entends quasi rien, pas de vibration, t'es sur un fauteuil qui va vite quoi. Je dis pas que c'est un veau hein. C'est efficace, y'a pas de doute. Tu te retrouves très vite au delà des limites autorisés (plus vite que le SV) mais tu sens rien. Un peu comme un gros scooter avec un variateur.

La meilleur moto à vocation GT que j'ai pu essayer c'est la Ducati ST3S ABS (celle du papa). Elle est méga moche mais putéééééééé !  Elle envoie la purée! Le moteur est divin, le freinage ultime et la position de conduite confortable tout comme il faut (bien que mon père soit petit et soit loin du guidon). Le sac de sable est bien paqueté aussi. Mon père a la version GT avec valises et top-case. Elle est clairement pas au goût de tout le monde esthétiquement mais ce moteur c'est une réussite !

VFR, j'ai pas essayé. Ca doit être une petite GT sympa quoi qu'un peu linéaire, surtout les derniers modèles.

Bref, le meilleur moyen de te faire une idée, c'est encore d'essayer.


----------



## tinibook (7 Avril 2008)

Merci Khyu!

C'est dommage pour l'anglaise car sur le papier et de par ses caractéristiques je signe de suite, mais le look! Argh! :rateau: 

L'optique avant y se sont quand même pas trop creuser sur ce coup-là les British... Surtout quand on a vu une Speed ou la Daytona (bon pas même marché, mais quand même...). 
'tain ton pote pour changer ses gommes à 20k il tourne sur 2 cylindres ou bien?  
Sinon c'est vrai que vu comme c'est présenté y'a rien à dire... C'est de la très bonne brelle. Je vais m'arranger pour faire un chtit essai quand même. P'têtre qu'en vrai elle est moins moche?  



BM, j'oublie de suite... Je dois pas encore être assez vieux ou fortuné... C'est selon! :sleep: 


Par contre, la Ducati me semble être pas mal du tout. Et en plus, c'est un bi et pas n'importe lequel: un desmo... :love: 

Ca peut te sembler con mais je préfère son look! 

Bon je voulais pas commencer comme cela, mais sérieusement, elle roule la Ducati?


----------



## Charly777 (7 Avril 2008)

Je connaissais pas la triumph, je la trouve superbe... comme quoi les goûts et les couleurs...

Je me renseigne déjà pour une future moto et moi aussi je sens que je vais m'orienter vers un gros cube (1000) en gt (les seuls gros cube acceptable pour l'assurance, 1 an...).

Merci pour la triumph qui m'a vraiment épaté.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2008)

tinibook a dit:


> Merci Khyu!
> 
> C'est dommage pour l'anglaise car sur le papier et de par ses caractéristiques je signe de suite, mais le look! Argh! :rateau:
> 
> ...



 
Le poto a plutôt une conduite sage et économique. 
Ca l'empêche pas de bourriner de temps à autres. 

Pour ce qui est du look, je la trouve plus sympa en vrai. Faut que tu essaies. 

Si le look de la Ducat' te dérange pas, dans ce cas, fonce l'essayer dans un Ducati Store !
Ca coûte un peu plus cher en entretien, mais niveau sensation, ça a rien à voir. Pi' l'équipement est beaucoup plus haut de gamme. Suspensions tout Olhins réglables de partout.
Ordinateur de bord également. Retro-éclairage bleus aussi. 
Système de démarrage push and start (style Renault Mégane : tu appuies brièvement sur le démarreur et il s'actionne jusqu'à ce que le moteur démarre), pratique.

C'est pas tout à fait LE Desmo. C'est une version 3 soupapes. Moteur unique pour ce modèle. Refroidi par eau. Le seul soucis que mon père ai eu, c'est le boîtier d'injection qui foirait à bas régime ou à régime stable avec petit acoups. Ducati l'a changé sans sourcillé par un boîtier d'injection DucatiPerf. Les pneus d'origines sont extra : Michelin Pilot Power (Mes miens à moi que j'aimeuuuuh :love et les freins sont signés brembo: tout simplement surpuissant ! Couplés à un ABS pour moins transpiré sous la pluie et les super pneus, c'est un bonheur. 
Cette bécane ACCROCHE littéralement le bitume. Très joueuse, se met sur l'angle avec un poil de cul dans la courbe. Rien à voir avec la gamme SDK plus lourde à emmener sur le point de corde. Un vrai rail. Très prévenante. 
Les suspensions sont magiques, progressive, confortable mais à vocation sportive.

Pour finir, le plus impressionnant c'est vraiment ce 3 soupapes ! M.A.G.I.Q.U.E !!!
La bécane lève toute seule sur les 3 premiers rapport.  
Un couple de malade. Si bien que tu n'as même plus envie de monter dans les tours.
Mais si l'envie t'en prends, il lui reste de l'allonge pour entendre ce twin crier : "encore steuplaiiiiii" !

Si je la trouvais pas si moche, je la piquerai à mon père sans arrêt.  

Va vite l'essayer !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2008)

Charly777 a dit:


> Je connaissais pas la triumph, je la trouve superbe... comme quoi les goûts et les couleurs...
> 
> Je me renseigne déjà pour une future moto et moi aussi je sens que je vais m'orienter vers un gros cube (1000) en gt (les seuls gros cube acceptable pour l'assurance, 1 an...).
> 
> Merci pour la triumph qui m'a vraiment épaté.



Le seul défaut que je lui trouve, c'est le cul un peu trop haut. 

Donne nous vite tes impressions que je sache si c'est moi ou si elle est vraiment linéaire.


----------



## woulf (7 Avril 2008)

tinibook a dit:


> Ben disons que sur une première approche j'en étais pas fan non plus. En fait par GT j'entends une bonne routière avec un minimum de protection, un bon moulin et un minimum de confort. Les BM c'est trop 'germanique' et puis si ça devait être avec un cardan ça serait une Guzzi.
> 
> Je pense que pour moi le VFR s'impose (aïe, aïe y'en a un qui va vite rappliquer...) mais je me tate encore...
> 
> Bon merci pour les idées!



Bah, écoutes, j'ai eu un VFR 800 de 1999 (avé la cascade de pignons toussa), un RT1100 et une XJR 1300, et franchement, des 3, j'ai préféré la BM, alors qu'au départ, je pensais comme à peu près n'importe quel motard, relativement à la réputation des BM.
Ceci dit, j'ai vite changé d'avis lorsque j'en ai essayé une !
J'ai longuement hésité au moment de l'achat entre une RT1100 et un K1200RS, et la position de conduite de la RT me convenait nettement mieux, mais les deux, ce sont des machines à rouler, tout simplement hallucinantes.
C'est sûr, ça ne convient pas à tout le monde, mais essaies donc une Béhème avant d'arrêter ton choix.
Edith: essaies de rouler sur une ancienne RT: une 1100 ou une 1150, je n'ai pas essayé les 1200 RT, mais elles m'ont l'air plus portavionesque que les précédentes...


----------



## tinibook (7 Avril 2008)

Je te remercie de ta franchise.  

Ok, j'enterre BM un peu tôt, mais disons que y' a un je ne sais quoi (pt' être à cause des MIB, va savoir...) qui fait que quand j'observe une BM y' a rien qui m'attire. 

Elles sont efficaces pour abattre de la borne et donc de fabuleuses routières; ça je n'en doute pas, mais j'ai pas le béguin... 

Ceci dit j'ai aussi intégrer dans mon équation assez complexe le fait que je fais pas mal de parcours urbain et là les 300 kgs d'une BM c'est pas glop, glop!


----------



## woulf (7 Avril 2008)

tinibook a dit:


> Ceci dit j'ai aussi intégrer dans mon équation assez complexe le fait que je fais pas mal de parcours urbain et là les 300 kgs d'une BM c'est pas glop, glop!




Essaies donc une 1100 ou une 1150, tu seras étonné, je pense du comportement urbain.


----------



## tinibook (7 Avril 2008)

Ben, je vais quand même voir pour en essayer une même si j'y crois pas trop! 
Le blème c'est que à bien y regarder elles sont... hmmm... enfin c'est BM quoi.
On va dire que tu m'as bien vendu la germanique mais je ne suis pas séduit par ses formes...  

D'ailleurs, pourquoi l'aime tu autant cette teutonne?


----------



## woulf (7 Avril 2008)

Parce que c'est une bécane que j'ai instantanément eu super bien en mains, parce que c'est une bécane avec laquelle on décidait de partir en WE une heure avant, on remplissait les valoches et vogue la galère, et qu'elle me donnait le goût de faire de la borne.
Parce que je pouvais fumer ma clope à 160 sur l'autoroute, bulle en position haute.
Je passais en moyenne 10 km/h plus vite partout avec cette bécane qu'avec les précédentes - les mauvaises langues diront que je me traînais avec les autres, bah peut-être... 
En ville, je la trouvais super maniable et agréable, pas fatigante dans les embouteillages (reparlons de la VFR à ce sujet, mes poignets s'en souviennent encore).
Avant de rouler sur cette chose, je pensais que ça passait nulle part - eh bien, pour tout dire, la maniabilité m'a rappelé mon Dax !
Ah c'était pas la sonorité d'une paire de Termignoni Carbone sur une Ducati, mais plutôt d'un moulin à café mal réglé, mais c'était rigolo.
Sur le mouillé, l'ABS m'a bluffé, avec des bons gommards, tu roules presque comme sur le sec avec, et fini les "le mouillé c'est dans la tête" à la JBT 
J'avoue humblement que le VFR avec ses BT20, c'était aussi quelquechose de ce point de vue, mais la linéarité du moulbif m'a vraiment tanné sur le VFR (même si ça pousse et fort fort... enfin aujourd'hui, les points à 230 sur l'autoroute, j'en ferai ptet plus).
Ma RT1100 était une machine super bien finie, tu payais cher, mais t'en avais pour ton argent. Ca fait plaisir une telle qualité.
J'ai fini par adorer les commodos de clignotant, au bout d'une semaine, aussi.

Sinon, l'air de rien: une 1200GS c'est diabolique aussi, y compris pour un cahier des charges "GT".


----------



## aCLR (12 Avril 2008)

Cadre Aluminium Xenal 7005. Fourche Aluminium 7005 droite. Direction TH N°28 Intellaset 1"1/8 aheadset. Potence Alu aheadset ajustable 0-50°. Guidon Alu ergonomique 15° + bar ends. Poignées Dual densité gris/noir. Manettes SRAM SX5. Dérailleur av. SRAM 3.0. Dérailleur ar. SRAM SX4. Pédalier TRUVATIV Isoflow 28x38x48 plateaux démontables. Pédales Composite plateforme. Chaine SRAM PC 38 8 vitesses. Boîtier TRUVATIV carré. Cassette SRAM PG 850 12x26. Freins Calipers course Tektro, leviers ergonomiques TEKTRO 3 doigts. Roues Moyeux JOYTECH aluminium + Jantes RIGIDA Flyer noires flancs usinés. Pneus Michelin Dynamic noirs 700x25. Tige Aluminium noire 27,2 x 350 mm. Selle VITUS Sport

:style: Avec ça j'accroche les 50 km/h à l'aise ! Avec une consommation de trois repas et 1,5 litre d'eau par jour !


----------



## guytantakul (12 Avril 2008)

Whaaa ! Sans pédales en plus, chapeau !


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2008)

C'est une draisienne hi-tech


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2008)

La fourche, la potence et le triangle sont même pas en carbone !


----------



## aCLR (12 Avril 2008)

OK les gars !  

Comme j'ai affaire à des connaisseurs de deux-roues à moteur, pourriez-vous me conseiller pour l'achat d'un modèle électrique ?  Je ne veux pas investir dans un modèle thermique !


----------



## woulf (12 Avril 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> OK les gars !
> 
> Comme j'ai affaire à des connaisseurs de deux-roues à moteur, pourriez-vous me conseiller pour l'achat d'un modèle électrique ?  Je ne veux pas investir dans un modèle thermique !



Kawasaki devrait rencontrer tes besoins en matière de performance


----------



## Charly777 (12 Avril 2008)

woulf a dit:


> Kawasaki devrait rencontrer tes besoins en matière de performance



Il y a de la provocation dans l'air... 

ZRXolivier, t'as besoin d'un vélo pour aller plus vite ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> OK les gars !
> 
> Comme j'ai affaire à des connaisseurs de deux-roues à moteur, pourriez-vous me conseiller pour l'achat d'un modèle électrique ?  Je ne veux pas investir dans un modèle thermique !



Ne cherche plus, il te faut une Honda !


----------



## guytantakul (12 Avril 2008)

Tiens, tant qu'on est dans les rayons, est-ce que quelqu'un sait si on peut coller de ces rayons modernes à joints pour pneus tubeless sur n'importe quel voile ou faut-il avoir une jante spécialement prévue pour ?


----------



## aCLR (12 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ne cherche plus, il te faut une Honda !



J'ai trouvé la ZÉRO X !!!  




avec zéro bruit !  

 On entendrait presque les oiseaux !


----------



## tinibook (14 Avril 2008)

Hello!

Pour les nioubies qui ne savent pas ce qu'est un vrai salut motard!!  

[YOUTUBE]10dEdrq8cCQ[/YOUTUBE]

@plus


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

A Paris, ça serait magique ! :love:


----------



## G3finder (14 Avril 2008)

Khyu a dit:


>



lut les mac pistards

pour ma part, je ne saurai que trop vous conseiller un trois pattes anglais
je sors depuis peu d'une sprint rs 955i 2002 pour une peugeot 26sw (bébé oblige)

alors le 3 cylindres:love:
ça reprend un peu partout... entretien tous les 10.000km

pour les sportifs: ce sera la daytona 675
les rouleurs: la st 1050
les stunteurs: la triple 1050
pour l'aisance et la maniabilité: la street triple 675

motos racées exclusives et tellement attachantes... ma prochaine sera une 675 daytona ou street triple


----------



## guytantakul (14 Avril 2008)

tinibook a dit:


> Hello!
> 
> Pour les nioubies qui ne savent pas ce qu'est un vrai salut motard!!
> 
> ...



Ce ne sont pas des motards anonymes comme ils disent, mais bien Dani et Jorge


----------



## tinibook (14 Avril 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> Ce ne sont pas des motards anonymes comme ils disent, mais bien *Dani et Jorge *



Mouarf!  Nan mais j'te jure!  

Non des bisounours pareil ça peut n'être que P77 et ZRX, voyons!  

En parlant MotoGP j'ai l'impression que cette année Rossi se fait un peu vieux...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

tinibook a dit:


> En parlant MotoGP j'ai l'impression que cette année Rossi se fait un peu vieux...



D'un autre côté, vu sa brêle...


----------



## G3finder (14 Avril 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> D'un autre côté, vu sa brêle...




enfin... lol... le gars il est pas comme moi derrière moto gp 08... brêle pourrie ou pas... le type roule fort mais les jeunes montent 

respect au Doctor


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> enfin... lol... le gars il est pas comme moi derrière moto gp 08... brêle pourrie ou pas... le type roule fort mais les jeunes montent
> 
> respect au Doctor



Il est pitet doué mais ça reste un sacré c*nnard.


----------



## Bassman (17 Avril 2008)

Oué Khyu, mais je crois que pour réussir dans un sport ou une discipline, il faut être un cUnnard pour être le meilleur (ça va de pair : tu peux pas vouloir être le meilleur et être attentif aux autres, ou respectueux)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Oué Khyu, mais je crois que pour réussir dans un sport ou une discipline, il faut être un cUnnard pour être le meilleur (ça va de pair : tu peux pas vouloir être le meilleur et être attentif aux autres, ou respectueux)



Je repense à Chantal Goya, effectivement.


----------



## G3finder (17 Avril 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Je repense à Chantal Goya, effectivement.



lol

mais je suis aussi ok avec toi... le mec ferait mieux de se concentrer sur la piste


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> tu peux pas vouloir être le meilleur et être attentif aux autres



Pourtant, il aurait plutôt intérêt, à être attentif aux autres, parce que les autres, ils attendent que ça, qu'il ne soit pas attentif à eux, pour lui faire l'inter ou l'exter, et l'enrhumer grave, le pourrir qu'il va pleurer sa misère !


----------



## tinibook (18 Avril 2008)

Le MotoGP je le mate de temps en temps depuis l'arrivée des 4T.
Disons que je suis pas un accro de cette nouvelle combustion. 

Mais quand j'ai vu le dernier podium... Déjà au niveau des bornes ça fait mal mais quand je l'entends dire qu'une troisième place c'est pas mal alors qu'il s'est fait enfumer grave par son copain de box Lorenzo... Poverino Rossi!


----------



## G3finder (19 Avril 2008)

tinibook a dit:


> quand je l'entends dire qu'une troisième place c'est pas mal alors qu'il s'est fait enfumer grave par son copain de box Lorenzo... Poverino Rossi!



preuve que son arrogance elle résume pour la jet set!!!

on a perdu le Rossi des débuts... le gars qui roulait pour la plus haute marche du podium et qui râlait si il n'y montait:mouais:


----------



## tirhum (25 Avril 2008)

Au bistrot en face de chez moi...
_(sont plus nombreux, d'habitude...)_


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2008)

Tu me connais, moi, si ça a deux roues et un moulbif entre les deux ... Mais là, je dois dire, la TR5 bleue ... :love:


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pourtant, il aurait plutôt intérêt, à être attentif aux autres, parce que les autres, ils attendent que ça, qu'il ne soit pas attentif à eux, pour lui faire l'inter ou l'exter, et l'enrhumer grave, le pourrir qu'il va pleurer sa misère !



tu parles du fisc italien ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2008)

Ploupidou !

Je rentre d'un weekend à Lille avec des zamis et hier soir une Audi A3 débordant de 4/5 poufs fonce sur une Harley arrêtée sur la chaussée devant une boite à roue (feu tricolore).
La nana sur la Harley chute, son mari en Harley (aussi) la rejoint.
La conductrice, même pas elle sort de sa caisse. Elle gueule direct "y'a rien lô, c'est bôn"

Ca commence à gueuler, la pouf veut se casser, les poules à l'intérieur piaillent je sais pas quoi, et là, méga hésitationnage "J'aide ou pas ? Sont en Harley quand même..." D)

Bref, je m'avance vers la motarde, lui demande si tout va bien, je relève la plaque d'immat', modèle, couleur, laisse mes coordonnées et donne tout à la m'dame en lui disant bien que j'ai tout vu et qu'elle hésite pas à m'appeler si besoin est. 
Je regarde autour de moi, personne bougeait !  
Les gens s'arrêtaient, regardaient mais intervenaient pas. Peuple de merde.
Derrière ça piaillait toujours et ça m'insultait, alors je leur ai dit de la fermer, que y'avait pas de quoi être fier et là le passager de l'Audi me chauffe :mouais: "Viens lô, Viens lô, Viens lôôôô, je vais t'fout des clôques mwô"  

On était pété de rire avec les potos, pitet à cause de l'accent.  
On a halluciné. Je lui dis 2/3 trois conneries et elles me disent de revenir, qu'elles ont appelées leurs mecs et tout.  

On se marre, on leur dit _en gros_ qu'on en a rien à péter et on reprend notre route.

20 min après, on est sur le chemin du retour, y'a des jeunes qui fêtent les 20 ans de quelqu'un dans la rue, ils disent une connerie et je dis "bah ui" et là, un mec me dit "ta gueule". :mouais: Genre "ta gueule" !!!!  

Je vais faire l'impasse sur les gens qui nous ont bousculé à Eura Lille avec leur caddie, le boulet qui s'est jeté sur ma voiture pour me faire peur et les motards qui remercient pas quand on se pousse... 

Je sais pas. Ca doit être ma gueule.


----------



## woulf (28 Avril 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Je sais pas. Ca doit être ma gueule.



Jeune con !
 

Bah, malheureusement je constate que ça va pas en s'améliorant la connerie depuis que je me suis enfui du territoire


----------



## Bassman (28 Avril 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Je sais pas. Ca doit être ma gueule.



Nan t'es juste tombé sur un nid de con. Visiblement ça se reproduit de plus en plus ces bêtes là. J'ai même peur qu'ils finissent par avoir notre peau, ou peut être même qu'ils nous contaminent par morsure.

Mais je te rassure, c'est pas ta gueule 

PS : Ready pour Too-Loose en moto mon grand ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Nan t'es juste tombé sur un nid de con. Visiblement ça se reproduit de plus en plus ces bêtes là. J'ai même peur qu'ils finissent par avoir notre peau, ou peut être même qu'ils nous contaminent par morsure.
> 
> Mais je te rassure, c'est pas ta gueule



La loose !  



Bassman a dit:


> PS : Ready pour Too-Loose en moto mon grand ?



A fooonnnd ! J'ai mal aux cuisses à l'avance !


----------



## Lila (28 Avril 2008)

>>>>> whaaaa trop beau la nature humaine !!!!!!!!!:love:  

..sérieux, des fois je me dis que dauphin ça aurait été mieux comme vie......sauf si tru croises des cons d'humain bouffeur de dauphin .....

..;hier soir yavait Matrix....genre la réf culturelle à fond ...n'empêche dans le n°1 il y a une réplique de l'agent smith....."vous les humains, vous êtes le cancer de cette lanète...".....
..ben c'est  vrai ......!!!!!!

....c'est décidé je ne me réincarne plus


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ....c'est décidé je ne me réincarne plus



Effectivement, si c'est pour que ton successeur prenne aussi une bécane de merde...


----------



## Lila (28 Avril 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Effectivement, si c'est pour que ton successeur prenne aussi une bécane de merde...



...dtCQFD sur la nature humaine ...:mouais: :rateau: 

..;en même temps je pourrai laisser à mon successeur ma bécane car elle tournera encore que tu auras les burnes flétries et ta chiotte ne sera plus qu'un lointain souvenir dans ton cerveau ravagé par la bière frelatée.....:rateau:  

kaskadepignons Powaaaaaaaa !!!!!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...dtCQFD sur la nature humaine ...:mouais: :rateau:
> 
> ..;en même temps je pourrai laisser à mon successeur ma bécane car elle tournera encore que tu auras les burnes flétries et ta chiotte ne sera plus qu'un lointain souvenir dans ton cerveau ravagé par la bière frelatée.....:rateau:
> 
> kaskadepignons Powaaaaaaaa !!!!!! :love:



Effectivement, un lointain souvenir où je me rappellerai tous les vents que je t'ai mis à bécane... :love: 

Lopette !


----------



## Charly777 (29 Avril 2008)

Les gars parfois je ne sais plus ce qui est humour ou non... :rateau:   

Pour Too-Loose faites signes qu'on fasse une ballade ensemble.


----------



## Lila (29 Avril 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Effectivement, un lointain souvenir où je me rappellerai tous les vents que je t'ai mis à bécane... :love:
> 
> Lopette !



Mwoauuuahahahahaha   ! 
moi aussi je te hais petit con !!!!! :love: 
....ettttt tu roules en quoi en ce moment ?  



Charly777 a dit:


> Les gars parfois je ne sais plus ce qui est humour ou non... :rateau:



..ahhh non là  c'est pas de l'humour ......je n'ai pas le sens de l'humour.....surtout pas avec es nains à foie jaune qui roule en booster amélioré...... 

...et toi mon petit ...tu roules en quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2008)

Lila a dit:


> Mwoauuuahahahahaha   !
> moi aussi je te hais petit con !!!!! :love:
> ....ettttt tu roules en quoi en ce moment ?



Bah avec une machine à pourrir du Lila pardi !  
Un SVS 650 !  



Lila a dit:


> ..ahhh non là  c'est pas de l'humour ......je n'ai pas le sens de l'humour.....surtout pas avec es nains à foie jaune qui roule en booster amélioré......



C'est toujours mieux que de rouler sur un poumon !  

Bisous quand même va'. :love:


----------



## tinibook (30 Avril 2008)

Eh ben! Ta petite aventure sur Lille me laisse perplexe... La loi de Murphy ok mais lô (désolé j'ai pas pu résister...  ) C'est pas possible!? Pt'être parcque t'étais pas en SVS...


----------



## JackCélaire (4 Mai 2008)

vlà ma mob ...


----------



## Nephou (5 Mai 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> ici ce sera plus approprié





JackCélaire a dit:


> je m'autocite ici , parce que j'ai voulu frimer avec mon 103
> mais je l'ai pas fait au bonne endroit ...



_Hop c&#8217;est déplacé_


----------



## JackCélaire (5 Mai 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> _Hop cest déplacé_



merci


----------



## tinibook (5 Mai 2008)

Pfff! Encore un scooteux sur le fil... T'as viré le top case pour prendre la toph, hein?  

Alors 600, 750 ou 1000? Nan parcque comme elles se traînent toutes...


----------



## ScubaARM (5 Mai 2008)

tinibook a dit:


> Pfff! Encore un scooteux sur le fil...



Quoi, c'est pas un fil pour les 2 roues ici ? 

Je dirais la 600 (la mob en photo)


----------



## Lila (6 Mai 2008)

ben le gex 1000 a 2 sorties non ?

donc c pas un 1000 .....

....bon les tafioles ...je m'en vais demain passer ce loooog WE sur les jolies routes de Corses....
..je vous raconterai   :love:


----------



## guytantakul (6 Mai 2008)

Un 600 avec des rembourrages pour les fesses de madame et des roulettes de skate pour pas casser le poly de suzy en cas de bourre. J'ai bon ?



Lila a dit:


> ....bon les tafioles ...je m'en vais demain passer ce loooog WE sur les jolies routes de Corses....
> ..je vous raconterai   :love:



Attention, ça tourne et il y a des chèvres cachées dans les trous du bitume.


----------



## JackCélaire (6 Mai 2008)

alors la moto là est effectivement un gsxr c'est aussi un mille k6 donc de 2006
le mille a pris deux pots depuis les modèle 2007 afin de pouvoir répondre aux normes
anti pollution ... donc pour vous là pettez en disant en disant que le gixer on deux pots 
depuis le modéle K7...

je passe mon chemin et remonte sur le pourquoi de ma venue 

 @+


----------



## missou (6 Mai 2008)

Heye heye, j'espère que je ne me trompe pas de post.

De passage pour tout d'abord vous montrer mon ancien bébé, un Ducati 620 Monster, double disque 320mm, embrayage hydraulique et injection, un millésime 2004 quoi.

Quelques photos :








C'est vraiment une moto super agréable à conduire, pleine de sensations, je me suis vraiment régalé à la conduire l'année ou je l'ai gardée !

J'ai plein d'autres photos, mais je ne suis pas sur qu'il soit nécessaire que j'en mette d'avantage 

Voilà je me suis donc séparée de ma belle en Août dernier, afin de récupérer une 306 cabriolet, la dite voiture que j'ai quelques mois plus tard restituée à son ancien propriétaire pour vice caché (plus de 250 000 km réels au lieu des 50 000 indiqué à la vente et sur le CT !!) après être passé chez l'avocat.

J'ai donc récupérer ma mise de départ, avec une partie de laquelle je me suis permis d'acheter mon MacBookPro.

Aujourd'hui me voilà face à un dilemme, les beaux jours reviennent, et la moto commence sérieusement à me manquer.

J'ai la possibilité de racheter une moto, mais je me verrait dans l'obligation de la revendre en aout 2009, car je suis actuellement étudiant, mais je réside chez mes parents, et donc je partirais de chez mes parents pour la fin de mes études et je ne pourrais donc pas faire les trajets quotidiens en moto.

Mes parents me disent qu'il n'est pas raisonnable d'investir une si grosse somme (6 000&#8364 pour une si courte durée et qu'après j'aurais des obligations financières et donc que je serais bien content de trouver des liquidités.

A deux reprise dans des situations similaires (mes précédents véhicules) ils ont eu raison, et m'étant précipité j'ai fini par regretté mes achats.

Que faire donc ? Entendre la voix de la raison qu'est celle de mes parents, ou profiter de cette année à venir pour me faire plaisir.

Si vous aviez un point de vue à me faire partager sur l'histoire, ce serait avec grand plaisir.

Merci aux plus courageux d'avoir lu jusqu'ici


----------



## woulf (7 Mai 2008)

missou a dit:


> J'ai la possibilité de racheter une moto, mais je me verrait dans l'obligation de la revendre en aout 2009, car je suis actuellement étudiant, mais je réside chez mes parents, et donc je partirais de chez mes parents pour la fin de mes études et je ne pourrais donc pas faire les trajets quotidiens en moto.
> 
> Mes parents me disent qu'il n'est pas raisonnable d'investir une si grosse somme (6 000) pour une si courte durée et qu'après j'aurais des obligations financières et donc que je serais bien content de trouver des liquidités.



Si tu achètes une moto d'occasion, qui a pris sa décote initiale, tu ne perdras pas grand chose en la revendant. Par exemple, tu achètes une brèle à 4-5000 euros et si tu la revends plus d'un an après entre 3500 et 4500, tu n'auras pas perdu grand chose. Tout dépend de ce que tu en fais pendant ce temps, bien sûr 

Et puis, es-tu si sûr que cela qu'en août 2009 tu ne feras plus du tout de trajets en moto ?

Ca me rappelle ma première bécane: achetée 12000 FF et revendue 11000 FF au bout d'une année; je m'y suis largement retrouvé, pour l'usage que j'en ai eu


----------



## missou (7 Mai 2008)

il y a de très grandes chances pour qu'à la rentrée 2009, je partes de Vichy (chez mes parents quoi), prenne un appart pour mes études. Et donc là j'aurais d'avantage besoin d'une voiture (  ) que d'une moto, pour le côté pratique.

Evidemment sur la valeur pure de la moto, je n'y perds pas grand chose, du moins j'espère, mais il y a toujours le groupe : assurances + entretien + essence qui n'est pas négligeable, même sur une année.

Donc voilà, je ne sais que faire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2008)

woulf a dit:


> Ca me rappelle ma première bécane: achetée 12000 FF et revendue 11000 FF au bout d'une année; je m'y suis largement retrouvé, pour l'usage que j'en ai eu



Pfffftttt, t'est qu'un amateur, feu mon beau père s'était acheté, il y a un peu moins de trente ans de ça, un break 504 d'occasion pour 7500 F, un peu plus d'un an après, il a eu un accident non responsable, l'expert* a estimé l'épave à 500 F, et la cote de la voiture à 9000 F. Mon beau père s'est donc fait rembourser 8500 F par l'assurance du responsable, mais à préféré garder son épave ... Qu'il a revendu quelques mois plus tard 5500 F. Si on déduit les 250 à 300 F de frais qu'il avait fait sur la voiture après son achat, benef net : plus de 6000 F soit plus de 80% du prix d'achat :rateau:

C'est beau, hein, le sens des affaires   



(*) que beau papa ne connaissait pas, et n'a même jamais rencontré, l'expertise n'ayant pas eu lieu en sa présence.


----------



## G3finder (8 Mai 2008)

et voilà ma dernière...enfin mon ex avant de la revendre pour une bar

triumph sprint rs 955i 2002

peinture noire mat style ducat, lèche roue carbone, sabot moteur, roulettes, capot de selle et pot nh d&d en direct des usa


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> et voilà ma dernière...enfin mon ex avant de la revendre pour une bar
> 
> triumph sprint rs 955i 2002
> 
> ...



    Tu les a enlevées pour la photo ?


----------



## tinibook (8 Mai 2008)

Le son devait vraiment être très sympa...  

@missou: Ben te prends pas la tête! Et _carpe diem_...

Et pour Lila    :


----------



## Lila (12 Mai 2008)

missou a dit:


> Heye heye, j'espère que je ne me trompe pas de post.
> 
> De passage pour tout d'abord vous montrer mon ancien bébé, un Ducati 620 Monster, double disque 320mm, embrayage hydraulique et injection, un millésime 2004 quoi.
> 
> ...




fais chier !!!! un motard qui pense est un motard mort !!!!.....arrête de penser ..soit tu roules soit tu est fais pas ta belle avec des pensées .......

bises ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2008)

Je suis passé de 2 à 3 roues ... je peux encore venir ici ??????? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2008)

Comment a t'il osé ?  
Beurk ! :hein:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Comment a t'il osé ?
> Beurk ! :hein:


:rose::rose::rose: ... je sais !!!! ... la preuve qu'on est con à tout âge !!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> :rose::rose::rose: ... je sais !!!! ... la preuve qu'on est con à tout âge !!!!!!:rateau:



Non mais déjà une Harley c'est kek'chose. Mais ça !  

Tiens en parlant d'Harley, bientôt un CR de mon essai de la Buell 1125R à Carole Lundi dernier. :love:


----------



## tinibook (12 Mai 2008)

Oh! J'y crois pas!!  :mouais: 

En fait, t'as juste rajouter un poumon et une selle sur un concept qui a largement fait ses preuves...    






T'as quand même pas viré les Screamings...  :love:


----------



## Lila (12 Mai 2008)

tinibook a dit:


>



.......tiens ........Amok a ENCORE acheté des pommes  .......


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> .......tiens ........Amok a ENCORE acheté des pommes  .......



On se demande d'ailleurs pourquoi.
Edenté, c'est franchement pas évident.


----------



## woulf (12 Mai 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> On se demande d'ailleurs pourquoi.
> Edenté, c'est franchement pas évident.



Et la compote, c'est pas fait pour les amok ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2008)

woulf a dit:


> Et la compote, c'est pas fait pour les amok ? :rateau:



Mais non.
Ca passe pas par intraveineuse c'te truc.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mai 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je suis passé de 2 à 3 roues ... je peux encore venir ici ??????? :love:



:love: :love: :love: le tricycle il n'y a que ça de vrai :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Lila (13 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> :love: :love: :love: le tricycle il n'y a que ça de vrai :love: :love: :love:




.....wé comme ça TheBIg il peut conduire bourré alors que sur 2 roues il tenait plus l'équilibre !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> .....wé comme ça TheBIg il peut conduire bourré alors que sur 2 roues il tenait plus l'équilibre !!!!



Et puis il peut inviter les demoiselles à l'arrière et faire un s-trike


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> .......tiens ........Amok a ENCORE acheté des pommes  .......





Khyu a dit:


> On se demande d'ailleurs pourquoi.
> Edenté, c'est franchement pas évident.





woulf a dit:


> Et la compote, c'est pas fait pour les amok ? :rateau:





Khyu a dit:


> Mais non.
> Ca passe pas par intraveineuse c'te truc.



Les histoires des Schtroumpfs se situent théoriquement au Moyen Âge, mais on a parfois des clins d'il au monde moderne. De leur côté, les Schtroumpfs sont agés d'une centaine d'années, hormis le Grand Schtroumpf qui a 542 ans.
 Ce peuple vit dans un village au milieu d'une forêt, dans une contrée appelée « le Pays Maudit » géographiquement difficile à situer, mais certainement quelque part en Europe. Lors de leurs premières apparitions, dans les albums _La Flûte à six Schtroumpfs_ et _Le Pays Maudit_ de Johan et Pirlouit, le village se trouve au milieu d'arbres noirs et nus, mais dès le premier album des Schtroumpfs, il est bien plus accueillant, pour devenir au fur et à mesure un petit paradis romantique à l'orée d'une forêt. Le plan du Pays maudit se trouve dans le premier album des Schtroumpfs, à savoir _Les Schtroumpfs Noirs_, où le village figure par exemple assez loin de la forêt ; mais ce dernier fut très vite modifié pour changer au gré des aventures (comme le plan du village d'Astérix). De plus, sur le plan est indiqué que « bien rares sont les humains qui ont pu y arriver », alors que dans les albums suivants il est dit qu'on ne peut pas accéder au village schtroumpf sans qu'un Schtroumpf indique le chemin. Néanmoins, dans un album (_La Soupe aux Schtroumpfs_), Gargamel, après de longues et vaines recherches, au comble du désespoir, trouve le village. Il le trouve aussi dans Le Schtroumpf Sauvage, mais laisse faire car les Schtroumpfs sont partis pour des provisions. Par rapport au sorcier Gargamel qui a la taille humaine, les Schtroumpfs sont tout petits (décrits comme « hauts comme trois pommes »), mais par rapport à la nature environnant leur village, leur taille est assez variable, selon la fantaisie de Peyo.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> hormis le Grand Schtroumpf qui a 542 ans.


Tiens, c'est amusant, ça, à deux/trois ans près, c'est l'âge que tu avais quand tu l'as connu tout bébé scht*r*oumpf !


----------



## Lila (14 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Les histoires des Schtroumpfs se situent théoriquement au Moyen Âge, mais on a parfois des clins d'il au monde moderne. De leur côté, les Schtroumpfs sont agés d'une centaine d'années, hormis le Grand Schtroumpf qui a 542 ans.
> Ce peuple vit dans un village au milieu d'une forêt, dans une contrée appelée « le Pays Maudit » géographiquement difficile à situer, mais certainement quelque part en Europe. Lors de leurs premières apparitions, dans les albums _La Flûte à six Schtroumpfs_ et _Le Pays Maudit_ de Johan et Pirlouit, le village se trouve au milieu d'arbres noirs et nus, mais dès le premier album des Schtroumpfs, il est bien plus accueillant, pour devenir au fur et à mesure un petit paradis romantique à l'orée d'une forêt. Le plan du Pays maudit se trouve dans le premier album des Schtroumpfs, à savoir _Les Schtroumpfs Noirs_, où le village figure par exemple assez loin de la forêt ; mais ce dernier fut très vite modifié pour changer au gré des aventures (comme le plan du village d'Astérix). De plus, sur le plan est indiqué que « bien rares sont les humains qui ont pu y arriver », alors que dans les albums suivants il est dit qu'on ne peut pas accéder au village schtroumpf sans qu'un Schtroumpf indique le chemin. Néanmoins, dans un album (_La Soupe aux Schtroumpfs_), Gargamel, après de longues et vaines recherches, au comble du désespoir, trouve le village. Il le trouve aussi dans Le Schtroumpf Sauvage, mais laisse faire car les Schtroumpfs sont partis pour des provisions. Par rapport au sorcier Gargamel qui a la taille humaine, les Schtroumpfs sont tout petits (décrits comme « hauts comme trois pommes »), mais par rapport à la nature environnant leur village, leur taille est assez variable, selon la fantaisie de Peyo.




..... :mouais: :hein: ..et ils faisaient de la moto ????

...nan passque sinon c'est du HS là ......

Tu floodes ????? :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ..... :mouais: :hein: ..et ils faisaient de la moto ????
> 
> ...nan passque sinon c'est du HS là ......
> 
> Tu floodes ????? :modo:


 
Tu ne te souviens pas du schtroumpf-biker ?
Il avait schtroumpfé des clous sur son zonblou
et il schtroumpfait des culottes, des bottes de moto...
(et sa moto qui schtroumpfait comme un boulet de canon semait la terreur dans toute la région)

Sans arrêt schtroumpfé à la bière à schtroumpfobiller partout !
Une plaie !
"schtroumpf ta mère!" qu'il disait !
"Schtroumpf to be wild" qu'il chantait.
Schtroumpftrooper Of death était son groupe favori.
Easy Schtroumpfer son film fétiche.

Ils ont abandonné le personnage - il faisait peur à Gargamel (à qui il aurait dit "schtroumpf my ass !" en coupant la queue du chat pour l'accrocher à l'arceau de sa Harley)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

La vraie question : Est ce que les schtroumpf trouvent Pamela Anderson distinguée ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Mai 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Je vais faire l'impasse sur les gens qui nous ont bousculé à Eura Lille avec leur caddie...



Non mais là t'étais au milieu d'une course de caddie aussi. Si tu veux un totographe t'attends la fin et la scéance de presse comme tout le monde. Enfin les courses à Lille c'est un peu la 6ième division faut venir à Vezøul voir les meilleurs mondiaux


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;4690887 a dit:
			
		

> Non mais là t'étais au milieu d'une course de caddie aussi. Si tu veux un totographe t'attends la fin et la scéance de presse comme tout le monde. Enfin les courses à Lille c'est un peu la 6ième division faut venir à Vezøul voir les meilleurs mondiaux



Oué, Bassou m'avait préviendu...


----------



## eNeos (29 Mai 2008)

Des motards ici ? Merd'e, moi qui croyais que les Mac Users étaient des gens bien... Tout s'écroule...
 

Bon ben moi aussi je roulotte de temps à autre :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2008)

eNeos a dit:


> Des motards ici ? Merd'e, moi qui croyais que les Mac Users étaient des gens bien... Tout s'écroule...
> 
> 
> Bon ben moi aussi je roulotte de temps à autre :rose:



Je te rappelle que le motard est à l'automobiliste ce que le Mac est au PC


----------



## Lila (29 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je te rappelle que le motard est à l'automobiliste ce que le Mac est au PC




...laisse laisse .....il doit rouler en booster le nain !!! :rateau:   
...pi faut pas trop lui demander d'un coup ......il vient de switcher, alors laisse lui le temps de comprendre qu'il existe une vie à roues en dehors du skate park


----------



## eNeos (29 Mai 2008)

Suis trop petit pour le booster, j'préfère le PW  

Bon, accessoirement, lorsque j'ai une échelle à porté de main :





Mais c'est rare, j'ai trop peur


----------



## Lila (29 Mai 2008)

.....   ...c'est quand même un nioub ...j'aime bien quand ils démarrent comme ça à donf !!!!  

.....sinon c'est quand même trop puissant photoshop.....tu arrives même à enlever les roulettes à l'arrière et que ça se voit pas....   

...bon si tu veux vraiement nous convaincre, c'est pas en postant une photo d'un mec anonyme qu'on reconnaît même pas sous sa visière fumée hein ...on n'est pas de la dernière pluie (même que The Big il est carrément du déluge, pote avec Noé vu qu'il a recyclé des pièces de l'arche pour se faire un brêlon à 3 pattes pour sa retraite de voyou.....même que ZRX il roule avec une marque de tracteur japonais d'avant guerre qui n'est même plus distribuée en Europe et et je te parle pas de Bassou qui a la facheuse tendance à manger sa moto dès qu'il s'énerve ou de Khyu qui a réussi à faire accepter sa trotinette gonflée cvomme moto )...alors hein hein !!!!

..donc à moins d'une toph à oilpé de la teuté à côte de la dite bécane sus montrée plus haut ..que dalle, on rentre pas au rade des bikers !!!!!:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> .....   ...c'est quand même un nioub ...j'aime bien quand ils démarrent comme ça à donf !!!!
> 
> .....sinon c'est quand même trop puissant photoshop.....tu arrives même à enlever les roulettes à l'arrière et que ça se voit pas....
> 
> ...



Tu t'es oublié ! Lila la lopette de compet' !


----------



## Lila (29 Mai 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu t'es oublié ! Lila la lopette de compet' !



    qui fait des rimes sans le vouloir ....etc et etc  

..et pis je cause pas aux  drogués !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> qui fait des rimes sans le vouloir ....etc et etc
> 
> ..et pis je cause pas aux  drogués !!!



C'est vrai que t'es encore en cure de desintox. Mes excuses !
Depuis que je t'ai fumé, t'as décidé de prendre de bonnes résolutions.


----------



## Lila (30 Mai 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est vrai que t'es encore en cure de desintox. Mes excuses !
> Depuis que je t'ai fumé, t'as décidé de prendre de bonnes résolutions.




...tu sais pourquoi tu parles tant ????  c'est parce que tu vas tellement pas vite avec ton brêlon que même en cette période de moucherons tu peux rouler la bouche ouverte passque t'arrive même pas à les rattraper (les moucherons).....   

...ceci dit en ce moment dans le sud c'est une moto qu'il faut avoir...mais des palmes....jamais vu un mois de mai pareil ...j'ai pu rouler qu'une fois ou 2 ......(Khyu ta gueule !!!!)


----------



## Charly777 (30 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...ceci dit en ce moment dans le sud c'est une moto qu'il faut avoir...mais des palmes....jamais vu un mois de mai pareil ...j'ai pu rouler qu'une fois ou 2 ......(Khyu ta gueule !!!!)



Ah, donc c'est pas toi que j'ai vu devoir s'arrêter sur le bas côté pour laisser passer le 36 tonnes, tellement qu'il ramait...


----------



## Lila (30 Mai 2008)

Charly777 a dit:


> Ah, donc c'est pas toi que j'ai vu devoir s'arrêter sur le bas côté pour laisser passer le 36 tonnes, tellement qu'il ramait...



...j'ai dit le *SUD*...toi t'es à Toulouse......c'est en BRETAGNE ça !!!!:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...j'ai dit le *SUD*...toi t'es à Toulouse......c'est en BRETAGNE ça !!!!:mouais:



Le sud, ça commence au chateau d'If, et ça finit  à l'eau


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...tu sais pourquoi tu parles tant ????  c'est parce que tu vas tellement pas vite avec ton brêlon que même en cette période de moucherons tu peux rouler la bouche ouverte passque t'arrive même pas à les rattraper (les moucherons).....
> 
> ...ceci dit en ce moment dans le sud c'est une moto qu'il faut avoir...mais des palmes....jamais vu un mois de mai pareil ...j'ai pu rouler qu'une fois ou 2 ......(Khyu ta gueule !!!!)




Ah ça c'est con, j'en avais une bien bonne.


----------



## John Steed (11 Juin 2008)

motard vends sa moto, puis-je en parler ici ?


----------



## Lila (11 Juin 2008)

John Steed a dit:


> motard vends sa moto, puis-je en parler ici ?




...ben non !!!!!











..... je rigole...j'en sais rien ...demande à un :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...ben non !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca dépend si il fait un prix ?


----------



## Lila (12 Juin 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ca dépend si il fait un prix ?




..attends ! ...ça dépend carrement de quel étron il vend ...imagine que c'est une Kawa ....:afraid::afraid::casse::sick::hosto:....là sûr il faut le banir !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ..attends ! ...ça dépend carrement de quel étron il vend ...imagine que c'est une Kawa ....:afraid::afraid::casse::sick::hosto:....là sûr il faut le banir !



Bon, on va déjà bannir ceux qui critiquent les Kawas alors qu'ils circulent sur des trapanelles fabriquées par des industriels de la tondeuse à gazon ou des fabricants de pianos 

Pour mémoire, je rappelle qu'avant de faire des motos, Kawasaki faisait des avions de chasse, pas étonnant donc que les Kawas "avionnent"


----------



## Lila (12 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, on va déjà bannir ceux qui critiquent les Kawas alors qu'ils *circulent*....




..... je ne "circule" pas moi môssieu !!!!! je laisse ça aux "non caisseux" ( j'ai pas dit motard ? ben wé c'est exprès) qui se tapent 70 bornes entre 2 files de bagnoles sur le périph.....

....moi j'arsouille moi môssieu, je taquine du genou, j'enroule, j'attaque.......mais je ne circule pas ......:sick: ...ça sent les 40 km de nationale toute droite, ça pue l'asphalte d'une 4 voies embouteillée, ça chlingue les feux rouges tous les 100 mètres.....

..."circule" .......:sick:......j'ai vômi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ..... je ne "circule" pas moi môssieu !!!!! je laisse ça aux "non caisseux" ( j'ai pas dit motard ? ben wé c'est exprès) qui se tapent 70 bornes entre 2 files de bagnoles sur le périph.....
> 
> ....moi j'arsouille moi môssieu, je taquine du genou, j'enroule, j'attaque.......mais je ne circule pas ......:sick: ...ça sent les 40 km de nationale toute droite, ça pue l'asphalte d'une 4 voies embouteillée, ça chlingue les feux rouges tous les 100 mètres.....
> 
> ..."circule" .......:sick:......j'ai vômi !



Arsouille &#8230; Circule pas &#8230; :mouais: ah ouais, je vois


----------



## Lila (12 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Arsouille  Circule pas  :mouais: ah ouais, je vois



...on dirait la foire du trône ......c'est à côté du périph non ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ..... je ne "circule" pas moi môssieu !!!!! je laisse ça aux "non caisseux" ( j'ai pas dit motard ? ben wé c'est exprès) qui se tapent 70 bornes entre 2 files de bagnoles sur le périph.....
> 
> ....moi j'arsouille moi môssieu, je taquine du genou, j'enroule, j'attaque.......mais je ne circule pas ......:sick: ...ça sent les 40 km de nationale toute droite, ça pue l'asphalte d'une 4 voies embouteillée, ça chlingue les feux rouges tous les 100 mètres.....
> 
> ..."circule" .......:sick:......j'ai vômi !



Faudrait expliquer à ceux qui savent pas comment tu te débrouilles pour "attaquer, enrouler et arsouiller" avec un déambulateur...


----------



## John Steed (12 Juin 2008)

ben non c'est pas une kawa c'est une honda VFR 800 FI.

Elle est de l'année 2000, 50 000 km (rien pour une VFR), bleue, excellent état, avec top case, sacoche de réservoir, protège réservoir. Pneus très bon état.

Je l'ai toujours conduite souplement, jamais bousculé.

Les photos : http://picasaweb.google.com/marcgamerre/VFR800FI

Son prix : 4 800 euros à discuter.

N'hésitez pas à prendre contact avec moi via le forum.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

John Steed a dit:


> ben non c'est pas une kawa c'est une honda VFR 800 FI.
> 
> Elle est de l'année 2000, 50 000 km (rien pour une VFR), bleue, excellent état, avec top case, sacoche de réservoir, protège réservoir. Pneus très bon état.
> 
> ...



Aaaaah ! Une Honda !
Allez, 100 euros pour t'en débarrasser.


----------



## woulf (12 Juin 2008)

John Steed a dit:


> ben non c'est pas une kawa c'est une honda VFR 800 FI.
> 
> Elle est de l'année 2000, 50 000 km (rien pour une VFR), bleue, excellent état, avec top case, sacoche de réservoir, protège réservoir. Pneus très bon état.
> 
> ...



t'as de la chance, c'est la brêle préférée de Lila, mais bon, il en a déjà une, à moins qu'il ne l'ait cassée entre temps  Ce que je ne lui souhaite absolument pas, entendons nous bien


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2008)

John Steed a dit:


> N'hésitez pas à prendre contact avec moi via le forum.



Ben, à mon humble avis, mes collègues locaux préfèreraient certainement que ça se passe par MP, là 




John Steed a dit:


> ben non c'est pas une kawa c'est une honda



Qu'est-ce que je disais : une tondeuse à gazon &#8230; Quoi que &#8230; Nan c'est vrai, j'exagère, ils font des tronçonneuses aussi :rateau:


----------



## Lila (13 Juin 2008)

John Steed a dit:


> ben non c'est pas une kawa c'est une honda VFR 800 FI.




...t'inquiète, c'est tous des jaloux ......et des piétons en plus !!!!!


...le premier qui touche à ce petit je lui brise les dents à coups de guidon torsadé !!!!! 

:love::love::love: un VFRiste ...dans mes bras mon petit !!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...le premier qui touche à ce petit je lui brise les dents à coups de guidon torsadé !!!!!
> 
> :love::love::love: un VFRiste ...dans mes bras mon petit !!!!!



Hum, tu t'égares, là, s'il la revend, c'est sûrement pour prendre une Kawa à la place


----------



## Lila (13 Juin 2008)

...gnagnagnagna :rateau:

.....Déjà c'est un gars bien ...rouler en VFR c'est pas à la portée du premier blaireau venu (106 CV dans le moulin quand même...c'est pas un kawaiste qui resterait sur la route avec ça ..:rateau:.)..
...ensuite vu l'état de sa bécane, c'est encore plus un mec bien .....
...et un gars qui roule en VFR n'achétera JAMAIS une kawa .....ou alors un skidoo 

j'ai raison non ?(hein hein hein ? dis ?! ) :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juin 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ou alors un skidoo



J'aurais dit un scooter des mers plutôt


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2008)

Lila a dit:


> (106 CV dans le moulin quand même...c'est pas un kawaiste qui resterait sur la route avec ça ..:rateau:.)..



Ah ben oui, t'as raison, là, avec un veau pareil, un kawaiste resterait dans les chemins creux ! 




Lila a dit:


> ...et un gars qui roule en VFR n'achétera JAMAIS une kawa .....ou alors un skidoo



Ça dépend, s'il fait un (long) stage de mise à niveau, il peut en avoir une (mais sans la débrider les cinq premières années, hein, ça serait trop dangereux)


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ben oui, t'as raison, là, avec un veau pareil, un kawaiste resterait dans les chemins creux !



Les Japonais ont toujours été bons doués pour creuser les tranchées et les souterrains, non ?


----------



## John Steed (13 Juin 2008)

merci pour les compliments. Je la vends car je souhaite retourner à mes premiers amours : le trail. Et là je penche pour une TDM 900.

Ceci dit très sérieusement, j'ai besoin d'un peu de pub pour vendre ma vfr. Merci par avance de votre aide.


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Aaaaah ! Une Honda !
> Allez, 100 euros pour t'en débarrasser.



Et ta moto, elle va bien ? 


Si t'es sâge p'tet tu mettras ton khyu sur mon Z750 début septembre


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Et ta moto, elle va bien ?
> 
> 
> Si t'es sâge p'tet tu mettras ton khyu sur mon Z750 début septembre



Gniagniagnia ! 
La moto part mi juillet si tout va bien. 
Pitin, 1500 euros quoi. Ca reste en travers.


----------



## Chang (13 Juin 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Pitin, 1500 euros quoi. Ca reste en travers.



Ca fait mal au Khyu, comme on dit ...  ...

_PS je dit jamais rien, mais je vous lis souvent, j'avoue me bidonner en lisant les jouxtes verbales entre motards :rateau:_


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2008)

Chang a dit:


> _PS je dit jamais rien, mais je vous lis souvent, j'avoue me bidonner en lisant les jouxtes verbales entre motards :rateau:_



Ben, c'est juste pour ça qu'elles sont faites, par exemple, moi, je les trouve très bien, les Honda VFR, en réalité


----------



## Lila (13 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, c'est juste pour ça qu'elles sont faites, par exemple, moi, je les trouve très bien, les Honda VFR, en réalité





...attention là ! quand même ça sent la provoc là !!!!!!

.....sinon moi pareil, si j'aurai pas eu une VFr, si j'avais pas eu de goût, si j'avais pas eu d'argent, si j'avais pas eu de cerveau, si j'avais pas eu de gonzesse à chaler, si j'avais les couilles plates, si j'avais pas l'équilibre........ben c'est une kawwa que j'aurai achété*

*..ces remarques ne s'adressent bien sûr pa à Bassou qui est un troll curieux avides d'expériences nouvelles qui bien sûr n'achète une kawa que par pure souci de faire avancer la sciense sur d'incompréhensibles mystère commerciaux motardesques ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...attention là ! quand même ça sent la provoc là !!!!!![/COLOR]



Et St Piston, et sainte Soupape* savent, tu t'y connais 

Pour tout dire, ma première moto était une Honda, en 1969, j'ai eu une 250CB &#8230; de 1963, une vraie bombe**, mais, en 71, j'ai du la revendre, j'en avait un peu marre de me faire taxer par les mômes du quartier avec leurs Malaguti débridés  Comme je venais de passer mon permis "voiture", j'ai roulé en Citroën Méhari jusqu'à mon service militaire en 73, puis, en rentrant de l'armée, en 74, après quelques mois en mob, le temps de gagner un peu de sous (à l'époque, un an de SM rapportait moins qu'un mois de SMIG, et encore, moi, j'ai fini sergent, avec une solde mirobolante de 180F/mois, le 2ème classe, lui, dans l'année gagnait 627,50F, un peu moins de 100&#8364 et je suis arrivé chez Kawa, trois cylindres deux temps, l'arme absolue à l'époque ! :love:

Je l'ai quand même gardée 7 ans (et 185 000 Km), jusqu'en 81, où je me la suis fait voler devant le cinéma Artel de Créteil Soleil 



(*) Saints patron et patronne des motards

(**) elle arrêtait pas de "péter", la reine des retours d'étincelles dans les carbus :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Ca fait mal au Khyu, comme on dit ...  ...



Aha. 
C'est seulement la 3827ème fois cette année. 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, c'est juste pour ça qu'elles sont faites, par exemple, moi, je les trouve très bien, les Honda VFR, en réalité



Pauvre fou ! 




Lila a dit:


> si j'avais les couilles plates



T'es sûr sur ce coup là ?
Non parce que bon, tu dois tellement freiner de partout avec ton étron qu'à force tes 2 copines se repassent à l'aise.


----------



## woulf (15 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> j'ai roulé en Citroën Méhari jusqu'à mon service militaire en 73, puis, en rentrant de l'armée, en 74, après quelques mois en mob,



Sauf que, à l'armée tu as AUSSI roulé en Méhari, puisque tu étais gendarme à Saint-Tropez (c'est même à Pascal77 qu'on doit l'ineffable gag du "passez moi le volant Cruchot"


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2008)

woulf a dit:


> tu étais gendarme à Saint-Tropez




Pas du tout, j'étais chasseur alpin à Nice, et je roulais en Jeep hotchkiss Willis !


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2008)

Lila a dit:


> *..ces remarques ne s'adressent bien sûr pa à Bassou qui est un troll curieux avides d'expériences nouvelles qui bien sûr n'achète une kawa que par pure souci de faire avancer la sciense sur d'incompréhensibles mystère commerciaux motardesques ...



Ezactement !

(C'est surtout quand dans les roadster de ce niveau de gamme, le Z est la seule qui me plaît de gueule, et que les autres bécanes que j'aimerais avoir sont au dessus de mes moyens)


----------



## John Steed (17 Juin 2008)

et ma VFR ? Ca intéresse quelqu'un(e) ?


----------



## Chang (18 Juin 2008)

Salut les feles du casque ...

Bon, comme vous me faites bien marrer, a mon tour ... j'ai pris des tophs de modeles locaux, ou je bosse a l'heure actuelle ... Appreciez les lignes, les chromes ...  ...

Me demandez rien en puissance, chevaux, cubes etc ... c'est pas mon rayon ... :rose: ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

je cherche un bon site comparatif de scooters en 125 

un lien a me conseiller?

raz le bol de la voiture sur paris, je compte passer aux 2 roues pour aller bosser


----------



## Romuald (18 Juin 2008)

Pour la moto, j'aime assez celui-la.

Il fait aussi dans la tondeuse à gazon© , comme tu peux voir. Mais ce n'est pas du comparatif, c'est de l'avis d'utilisateur.


----------



## Pooley (20 Juin 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Salut les feles du casque ...
> 
> Bon, comme vous me faites bien marrer, a mon tour ... j'ai pris des tophs de modeles locaux, ou je bosse a l'heure actuelle ... Appreciez les lignes, les chromes ...  ...
> 
> Me demandez rien en puissance, chevaux, cubes etc ... c'est pas mon rayon ... :rose: ...



on dirait une Royal Enfield en moins dégarni


----------



## JPTK (1 Juillet 2008)

J'adore le bruit, je veux la même :rateau::love:

[GV]-7194304741862187584&hl[/GV]


----------



## ficelle (7 Juillet 2008)

petit craquage vers la fin out-debut septembre...






reste à vendre la DR !


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2008)

Je passe au Z750 à la rentrée ! Mon choix est fait 

Vivement...


----------



## Lila (7 Juillet 2008)

...moi j'ai celle-là en point de mire ....mais faut trouver les 9500 roros qui vont avec !!!!!

..j'ai essayé !!!! boudiou la carogne.......c'est vraiment pas raisonnable     !!!


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2008)

Jolie bébête


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Juillet 2008)

Alors voilà, je crois pas avoir encore posté de photos de ma mobylette... 
Chose faite.





Et voila ce qui me fait baver....

New CafeRacer ?





Ou 1130 TNT Sport ?





Qui n'a 15 000 &#8364; ? :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (11 Juillet 2008)

J'y connais rien en 2 roues motorisées, je serais plus ce genre-là mais la semaine passée j'ai eu la chance de poser mes fesses sur une petite bécane...




Excusez mon imprécision mais je ne suis plus sure à 100% du modèle... une Honda CBR toute noire. Je ne sais pas la cylindrée et ce genre de détails techniques 
Ce que je sais c'est que rhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa lovely qu'est-ce que c'était bien pliée en quatre à l'arrière. J'adore :love: 

J'ai tenté un troc Specialized - Honda, mais non, pas intéressé le conducteur :mouais: Allez comprendre!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> J'y connais rien en 2 roues motorisées, je serais plus ce genre-là mais la semaine passée j'ai eu la chance de poser mes fesses sur une petite bécane...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et ton cul, maintenant, il est comment ? :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (15 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> J'y connais rien en 2 roues motorisées, je serais plus ce genre-là mais la semaine passée j'ai eu la chance de poser mes fesses sur une petite bécane...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh putain mon rêve :love: :love: :love:
Je l'ai pilotée pendant 2h30, je me suis régalé comme un gamin :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Je l'ai pilotée



Tout de suite, les grands mots


----------



## Bassman (15 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tout de suite, les grands mots


C'est pas pasque tu te traînes qu'il faut croire qu'on est tous comme ça


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est pas pasque tu te traînes qu'il faut croire qu'on est tous comme ça



Dès que t'as eu le temps de faire ta provision de kleenex, tu me téléphone, que je t'enrhume, d'accord ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dès que t'as eu le temps de faire ta provision de kleenex, tu me téléphone, que je t'enrhume, d'accord ?



Elle marche encore ta cylindrée à 2 chiffres ? 
Pi' le side car, on a beau dire, ça ralentie pas mal. :rateau:


----------



## Lila (15 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> J'y connais rien en 2 roues motorisées, je serais plus ce genre-là mais la semaine passée j'ai eu la chance de poser mes fesses sur une petite bécane...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi ...je sais ce que c'est de l'avoir "conduite" .......:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2008)

C'est vrai qu'elle a quand même de la gueule cette 125.


----------



## Bassman (15 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> moi ...je sais ce que c'est de l'avoir "conduite" .......:love::love::love:



Tsss moi aussi d'abord


----------



## Lila (15 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Tsss moi aussi d'abord



...preum's !!!! 

..;tiens en parlant du ridicule qui ne tue pas .....samedi je faisais mon petit rôdage de pneus (pilot sport) vers le castellet ...après Cuers, j'attaque (si si) la montée vers le circuit ....j'envoie un peu goret histoire d'éliminer parafine, tétons et bande de peur du pneu.....
Tout se passe bien, belles courbes, beaux angles, genou pas loin (pas de slides donc pas possible)....et j'entends comme un bruit derrièree moi ....un genre  *Brêêêêêttttttttttt !!!!!* insistant....coup d'oeil rétro ...je vois un nose blanc très insistant.....bien sûr moi motard lucide, responsable et conscient.......je tombe un rapport et je monte en zone rouge (naméoooo).....j'entre comme je peux largement au dessus de mes pompes dans le virolo d'après....en tajectant à mort, ça passe ...c'est beau comme un pneu neuf ....les larmes me seraient venues si ......si ce putain *!# de *Brêêêêêttttttttttt !!!!!* n'é&tait pas toujours là .......donc en motard honteux qui s'est fait mettre ...je me colle à droite et fais signe de passer en espèrant mettre fait déposer par un Rossi au moins.......ben non :mouais: même pas ...je vois (et j'entends mieux le *Brêêêêêttttttttttt !!!!!*) passer un gars en tenue jean, 1,90m 90 kilo sur un truc de folie ...un suz 250 2 temps .....
..je m'accorche autant que je peux .....j'arrive à rester au contact (environ 200 m)....(215 km/h devant le camping quand même).....j'arrive au bar du castellet ...le gars avait déjà enlevé son casque....je m'arrête à côté de lui .....et lui, grand sourire, gueule buriné, la cinquantaine, les mains aussi sales qu'après une vidange, me dit  : "un p'tit café" avec un sourire dans ses yeux bleus que j'aurai bien crevés à ce moment là....
je lui fait " c'est quoiiiii ce trucccc" en montrant l'espèce de chose garée là ....et je me rends compte en regardant que "ça" a une fouche inversée, des freins brembo, des disques ta race, des slicks retaillés...enfin une batterie d'indices qui laissent penser que ct un truc échappé d'un paddock....ben j'avais raison ...ct un 2,5 de piste que son proprio sortait pour un petit réglage de pré séance la semaine d'après .......et le gars un pistard depuis plus de 25 ans......

...ouf j'étais au bord du suicide !!!!!


----------



## Bassman (15 Juillet 2008)

Oh putain ! 

T'as eu chaud au cul


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...preum's !!!!
> 
> ..;tiens en parlant du ridicule qui ne tue pas .....samedi je faisais mon petit rôdage de pneus (pilot sport) vers le castellet ...après Cuers, j'attaque (si si) la montée vers le circuit ....j'envoie un peu goret histoire d'éliminer parafine, tétons et bande de peur du pneu.....
> Tout se passe bien, belles courbes, beaux angles, genou pas loin (pas de slides donc pas possible)....et j'entends comme un bruit derrièree moi ....un genre  *Brêêêêêttttttttttt !!!!!* insistant....coup d'oeil rétro ...je vois un nose blanc très insistant.....bien sûr moi motard lucide, responsable et conscient.......je tombe un rapport et je monte en zone rouge (naméoooo).....j'entre comme je peux largement au dessus de mes pompes dans le virolo d'après....en tajectant à mort, ça passe ...c'est beau comme un pneu neuf ....les larmes me seraient venues si ......si ce putain *!# de *Brêêêêêttttttttttt !!!!!* n'é&tait pas toujours là .......donc en motard honteux qui s'est fait mettre ...je me colle à droite et fais signe de passer en espèrant mettre fait déposer par un Rossi au moins.......ben non :mouais: même pas ...je vois (et j'entends mieux le *Brêêêêêttttttttttt !!!!!*) passer un gars en tenue jean, 1,90m 90 kilo sur un truc de folie ...un suz 250 2 temps .....
> ...



Aha ! La te-hoooon !
Tu te fais vieux... 

Si t'as besoin de quelques conseils pour être à la page... hésite pas !


----------



## Bassman (15 Juillet 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Aha ! La te-hoooon !
> Tu te fais vieux...
> 
> Si t'as besoin de quelques conseils pour être à la page... hésite pas !



Tu vas quand même pas lui conseiller ton étron poussif ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu vas quand même pas lui conseiller ton étron poussif ?



Non, je vais lui expliquer qu'il est pas obligé de rester en 1ère tout le temps.


----------



## Ironfalcon (15 Juillet 2008)

salut à tous ! 

Je viens de découvrir la communauté motard de macgé ! ca fais presque 1 an que je traine ici et je fais encore des découvertes tous les jours 

alors deja : "petit salut, avec la main gauche" ->  

Bon j'me présente un peu, je suis motard depuis plus de 4-5 ans...
Actuellement en recherche d'une nouvelle moto :love: ... des que j'aurais des sous.  (a cassé l'ancienne ou plutot elle à rendu l'ame)
mais  j'ai négocier l'emprunt de la XJR de mon père, histoire d'être piéton le moin possible. Je restaure actuellement une Honda 250XL de 76, ce qui occupe tous mes dimanche 

euh ... voila 

au plaisir de tenir la discute avec vous tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Elle marche encore ta cylindrée à 2 chiffres ?
> Pi' le side car, on a beau dire, ça ralentie pas mal. :rateau:



Tu confond, là, c'est pas deux chiffre, c'est deux temps trois mouvements cylindres, mais pour vous, ça serait surtout un feu arrière


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> mais pour vous, ça serait surtout un feu arrière



...dans le fossé ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> ...dans le fossé ?



Nan, pour le "tout terrain", j'utilise un trail


----------



## Lila (15 Juillet 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Aha ! La te-hoooon !
> Tu te fais vieux...
> 
> Si t'as besoin de quelques conseils pour être à la page... hésite pas !



....ben non ...je vois vraiment pas ce que je foutrais des conseils d'un piéton 
:mouais:

....et concernant l'âge, je ne voudrais pas être déprimant, mais les stats donnent plutôt le taux max de mortalité chez les motards autour de celui de décérébrés comme oit non ?....
..et (de plus) le cher motard qui m'a déposé (si si c'est le terme) avait plus de cinquante balais ....ct pas un imberbe des coulles comme toi 

....bon ceci dit c quand que tu viens traîner ta chiotte dans le coin ...ça me démange une tite sortie amicale entre potes dans les gorges du Verdon (on roule côté falaise bien sûr, l'autre côté c'est pour les tapettes de pinsuti©)....:love::love::love:


----------



## Lila (15 Juillet 2008)

Ironfalcon a dit:


> salut à tous !
> 
> Je viens de découvrir la communauté motard de macgé ! ca fais presque 1 an que je traine ici et je fais encore des découvertes tous les jours
> 
> ...




[mode aimable on] wé bienvenue ! [mode aimable off] (ça a pas l'air chaleureux je sais mais si quand même)
..paye à boire et on brûlera pas ta chiotte !!!!:love:


----------



## Ironfalcon (15 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> [mode aimable on] wé bienvenue ! [mode aimable off] (ça a pas l'air chaleureux je sais mais si quand même)
> ..paye à boire et on brûlera pas ta chiotte !!!!:love:


 
[mode macgé OFF]
Brule ma chiotte, et je te garantie que tu ne pourras plu que boire (avec une paille) 
 [mode macgé ON]

si je fini de la restauré un jour, chui pas contre une tite bibine pour fêter ca ;D


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ..paye à boire et on brûlera pas ta chiotte !!!!:love:



Attention, c'est tout de même une 250


----------



## Craquounette (15 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> moi ...je sais ce que c'est de l'avoir "conduite" .......:love::love::love:



la prochaine fois que tu la sors loues fais signe  :love: :style:


----------



## Ironfalcon (15 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Attention, c'est tout de même une 250


 
c'est pas vraiment pour conduire, c'est une belle becane, pour le plaisir de restaurer


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ....ben non ...je vois vraiment pas ce que je foutrais des conseils d'un piéton
> :mouais:



Si j'enfile des patins à roulettes, ça compte ? 



Lila a dit:


> ....et concernant l'âge, je ne voudrais pas être déprimant, mais les stats donnent plutôt le taux max de mortalité chez les motards autour de celui de décérébrés comme oit non ?....



Bah trop tard, t'es déprimant. 



Lila a dit:


> ..et (de plus) le cher motard qui m'a déposé (si si c'est le terme) avait plus de cinquante balais ....ct pas un imberbe des coulles comme toi



Tu sais pas de quoi tu parles ! Je te ferai bien une petite tarte aux poils... 



Lila a dit:


> ....bon ceci dit c quand que tu viens traîner ta chiotte dans le coin ...ça me démange une tite sortie amicale entre potes dans les gorges du Verdon (on roule côté falaise bien sûr, l'autre côté c'est pour les tapettes de pinsuti©)....:love::love::love:



Raaaah lovely ! :love:
Je l'avais fait avec mon padré en moto il y a quelques années, c'est miam !
Le soucis c'est que la brèle est immobilisée chez mes parents jusqu'à sa vente.
D'ailleurs, si ça branche quelqu'un : ici.
'fin, bon, quand j'aurai des sous un jour, j'aurai un vrai gros twin. :casse:

Mici pour la propal' en tout cas, je note. Au pire, on vient te les casser avec Bassou. :love:


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Mici pour la propal' en tout cas, je note. Au pire, on vient te les casser avec Bassou. :love:




Chiche !! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Lila (16 Juillet 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> 'Mici pour la propal' en tout cas, je note. Au pire, on vient te les casser avec Bassou. :love:





Bassman a dit:


> Chiche !! :love: :love: :love:




:afraid::afraid::afraid:....ciel ! Mon Doc .....qu'ai-je-fait ,,,,,:casse::rateau:

....bon, vu que je cède toujours aux menaces, c'est quand vous voulez bande de rascaux !!!!!


----------



## Lila (16 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Attention, c'est tout de même une 250



...gna gna gna 



Craquounette a dit:


> la prochaine fois que tu la sors loues fais signe  :love: :style:



..oki ...j'ai un pote qui en a une ......tu te mets en short court et en string et je vous suis....:love: (sinon je vois pas l'intére^t que tu montes avec moi vu que je tre vois pas dérrière.....remarque ils font de super mini cam maintenant ...mais bon ....ça risque de me distraire....:casse::hosto: )


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ..oki ...j'ai un pote qui en a une ......tu te mets en short court et en string et je vous suis....:love: (sinon je vois pas l'intére^t que tu montes avec moi vu que je tre vois pas dérrière.....remarque ils font de super mini cam maintenant ...mais bon ....ça risque de me distraire....:casse::hosto: )



Remarque, je me souviens d'une virée autour du Tréport, il y a une trentaine d'années (outch ! Déjà :casse avec derrière moi, ma copine de l'époque dans une tenue similaire à celle que tu évoques ; les regards :rateau:* des conducteurs que je croisais étaient assez valorisant pour mon égo aussi 

(*) :rateau: = égarés (pour le moins)


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ..oki ...j'ai un pote qui en a une ......tu te mets en short court et en string et je vous suis....:love:



Tu vas y arriver... à suivre ?


----------



## Lila (16 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu vas y arriver... à suivre ?




..et dire que je croyais qu'il allait pas la faire celle-là ..

ben si .....!

....©l'echec....!!!!!!



PS : bien sûr qu'avant j'aurai brieffé mon pote pour qu'il reste  en 1er .... (celle-là c'est l'aut Khu qui dvait la faire ......gna gna gna )


----------



## Ironfalcon (16 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu vas y arriver... à suivre ?


 
ébé ca envoi, ca envoi ici , manque de de bonne vieilles blagues  (et je vous vois arriver tout de suite, *non* ma vieille 250XL n'est pas une bonne vieille blague :bebe


----------



## Craquounette (16 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ..oki ...j'ai un pote qui en a une ......tu te mets en *short court* et en string et je vous suis....:love: (sinon je vois pas l'intére^t que tu montes avec moi vu que je tre vois pas dérrière.....remarque ils font de super mini cam maintenant ...mais bon ....ça risque de me distraire....:casse::hosto: )


 
T'as déjà vu des short longs ? 

Je pensais mettre une tenue tout en cuir, mais bon... si tu préfères les short...   

_En passant... les MP ça t'enquiquine d'y répondre ?_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> T'as déjà vu des short longs ?



Bé, c'est un panta...court.


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ..et dire que je croyais qu'il allait pas la faire celle-là ..
> 
> ben si .....!
> 
> ...



Je suis sincèrement désolé Lila mon amour.
Tu le sais bien, il n'y a rien contre toi là dedans, c'était juste le jeu de mot bien trop tentant. Tu penses bien, moi je t'aime bien.

Pas comme l'autre zouave de Khyu.
Une vraie boule de haine cuila. Surtout depuis qu'il est piéton. 

Enfin bon piéton ou avec son étron, ça change pas grand chose au final, il se traîne toujours autant.

D'ailleurs, t'as vu, rien que pour t'emmerder, il a pas fait la blague que tu attendais. Vraiment tout pour faire chier le monde ce Khyu.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Je suis sincèrement désolé Lila mon amour.
> Tu le sais bien, il n'y a rien contre toi là dedans, c'était juste le jeu de mot bien trop tentant. Tu penses bien, moi je t'aime bien.
> 
> Pas comme l'autre zouave de Khyu.
> ...



Pardon, j'ai ri. 
C'est toi qui te traîne la bite avec ton poumon asmathique japonais. 
Je te mettrais facile 365° d'angle de plus dans chaque virage.  

Pitin', le truc que je t'ai ramené de Thaïlande, bah tu peux te brosser ! :hein:


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Pardon, j'ai ri.
> C'est toi qui te traîne la bite avec ton poumon asmathique japonais.
> Je te mettrais facile 365° d'angle de plus dans chaque virage.
> 
> Pitin', le truc que je t'ai ramené de Thaïlande, bah tu peux te brosser ! :hein:



Qu'est ce que je disais, une vraie boule de haine :love: 

Les 365° degrés de plus, ça explique les traces de rayures et le carénage abrasé sur ta pétrolette ?
Quand on sait pas angler, on se tait


----------



## Lila (16 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> T'as déjà vu des short longs ?
> 
> ...certes ...il y a court et ....court ( des shorts que si tu éternues après on croit que t sortie à poil alors que t'a s t ragnagnas (je fais un dessin ????)...
> 
> ...



oui bon je sais !!!!!


----------



## Lila (16 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Qu'est ce que je disais, une vraie boule de haine :love:
> 
> Les 365° degrés de plus, ça explique les traces de rayures et le carénage abrasé sur ta pétrolette ?
> Quand on sait pas angler, on se tait




..j'avais pas remarqué ....c'est vrai que c'est un teigneux....
..on devrait l'empaler tiens ...ça nous distrairait ...en même temps ça ne fait usage qu'une fois ...;non finalement gardons le...il nous servira de plot dans les exercices d'évitement des hérissons aveugle et cul-de-jattes quer l'on doit faire avant l'hiver......exercices qu'on se fera un malin plaisir de rater rien que pour lui inscrire la marque de nos gommes sur sa gueule d'ange défraîchi.....

rhââââââ lovely !!!!! :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2008)

Et alors, il n'est pas beau mon trike ??????????:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juillet 2008)

Il ne manque plus que les petits pompons dorés :love: :love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il ne manque plus que les petits pompons dorés :love: :love: :love:


 ... rigole bien ! Mais au moins quand j'arrive quelque part, je ne passe pas inaperçu !!!!:rateau:

ps : quant aux "petits pompons", j'utiliserais bien les miens, mais ils ne sont pas dorés ... petits peut-être rose mais pas dorés !!!!!!!:love::love::love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2008)

Allez, j'en mets une autre du "monstre" !!!!:rateau::rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et alors, il n'est pas beau mon trike ??????????:rateau:





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez, j'en mets une autre du "monstre" !!!!:rateau::rateau:



C'est dingue, ça, maintenant, ils font même du tuning jusque sur les fauteuils d'handicapé 

  



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> quant aux "petits pompons", j'utiliserais bien les miens, mais ils ne sont pas dorés ... petits peut-être rose mais pas dorés !!!!!!!:love::love::love:




Alors, zebigounet, t'as la trike :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est dingue, ça, maintenant, ils font même du tuning jusque sur les fauteuils d'handicapé


...t'es jaloux hein !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2008)

C'est d'un vulgaire ! 





:love::love::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juillet 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...t'es jaloux hein !!!!!!



Ben tu penses, un engin qui réussit l'exploit de cumuler tous les inconvénients d'une voiture avec tous ceux d'une moto, sans avoir aucun des avantages de l'une ou de l'autre &#8230; J'en veux deux ! :rateau:


Un cousin de ma femme en a un dans le même genre (mais en jaune canari, j'te dis pas :affraid, en Charente, à chaque fois qu'il le sort, les pandores de la région organisent une tombola entre eux pour savoir lequel va le contrôler 

Cela dit, le concept n'est pas vraiment nouveau, hein !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2008)

Vu en Thaïlande. Et un neuf !​


----------



## Ironfalcon (21 Juillet 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Vu en Thaïlande. Et un neuf !​


 

dommage que ce soit du coca


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

Y'a bien quelques Singha dans un coin...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juillet 2008)

Ironfalcon a dit:


> dommage que ce soit du coca


...et prudent avec ça !!!!!!! y'a même une perfusion qui pend à son guidon !:love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Juillet 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...et prudent avec ça !!!!!!! y'a même une perfusion qui pend à son guidon !:love:



Ce sont ses urines... après 1 caisse de cola !   :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (24 Juillet 2008)

AYÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ !!!

J'ai craqué, j'ai commandé mon Z750 hier, et je l'ai mercredi prochain en échange de mon ancienne bécane  :love:

Ezactement comme ca : 






:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Lila (24 Juillet 2008)

...bravo .......le noir est magnifique ........ :love:

...le reste .....


----------



## Bassman (24 Juillet 2008)

Elle est bleue océan là banane !   :love:


T'es daltoniste ou quoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Elle est bleue océan là banane !   :love:



Je savais que l'usine où on les assemble était loin de la mer, mais à ce point :affraid:

Le mec qu'a inventé cette couleur n'a jamais du voir l'océan que de nuit !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

La vraie couleur c'est blue metallic ocean !  (Bassou)


----------



## Lila (25 Juillet 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> La vraie couleur c'est blue metallic ocean !  (Bassou)




...yes ..;deep ocean (avé l'accent stp)....là où devrait finir toute bonne kawa 
(il est évident bien sûr que c'est la jalousie qui m'étreint les burnes de méchanceté...)


----------



## tinibook (25 Juillet 2008)

Z'est très zooooli!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le seul inconvénient avec kawa ce que t'as l'impression d'être toujours en rodage mais bon...


----------



## woulf (25 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...yes ..;deep ocean (avé l'accent stp)....là où devrait finir toute bonne kawa
> (il est évident bien sûr que c'est la jalousie qui m'étreint les burnes de méchanceté...)



Mouhahaha !


----------



## Bassman (25 Juillet 2008)

Regardez moi ces traînes savates !! Rien que des jalouses   

On pourra tout juste commencer a causer quand vous aurez votre BSR pour conduire un vélo ou une 103 SP Sport kit polini, carbu de 21 et guidon torsadé !


----------



## Lila (25 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Regardez moi ces traînes savates !! Rien que des jalouses
> 
> On pourra tout juste commencer a causer quand vous aurez votre BSR pour conduire un vélo ou une 103 SP Sport kit polini, carbu de 21 et guidon torsadé !




..avec queue de raton laveur ....:love:......


----------



## Bassman (25 Juillet 2008)

Bien entendu :love:


----------



## Bassman (30 Juillet 2008)

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> *Une lettre, Quatre chiffres*
> http://thomas.gildas.free.fr/index/Pages/Portait___Macro_files/Media/IMG_0899/IMG_0899.jpg
> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:



:mouais: Recompte mieux !  :hein:


----------



## Bassman (30 Juillet 2008)

Arf 3 chiffres... sais pas pourquoi j'suis resté buggé sur 4

L'excitation sûrement...


----------



## Lila (30 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Arf 3 chiffres... sais pas pourquoi j'suis resté buggé sur 4
> 
> L'excitation sûrement...




....pffffffff ..je préfère rien dire :rose:.......

...je me souviens de cette excitation là ....ya fort longtemps.....ça sentait bon le moteur neuf, l'huile qui chauffe pour la première fois, les tétines encore sur le pneu même pas marqué (pour ça remarque faut pas prendre des angles de lopettes), les premiers moustiques écrasés sur la peinture neuve....ahhhhhhh :love:


----------



## woulf (30 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ....pffffffff ..je préfère rien dire :rose:.......
> 
> ...je me souviens de cette excitation là ....ya fort longtemps.....ça sentait bon le moteur neuf, l'huile qui chauffe pour la première fois, les tétines encore sur le pneu même pas marqué (pour ça remarque faut pas prendre des angles de lopettes), les premiers moustiques écrasés sur la peinture neuve....ahhhhhhh :love:



Ouaip, à côté de ça, l'odeur d'une voiture neuve, c'est nettement moins kiffant !

Et l'achat d'une moto d'occasion, t'as juste l'impression de mettre les godasses d'un autre...


----------



## Bassman (1 Août 2008)

Me sentant pas encore super familier avec la bête, suis allé me faire un tit tour dans les Vaux de Cernay (charmante route dans la forêt de Rambouillet, avec plein de virolos dans tous les sens). Et ben c'est que du bonheur, même si faut que je roule et roule encore pour être pleinement à l'aise.

Comparé à mon 600 CBF, ben c'est pas comparable en fait 
Le 750, il te fait comprendre qu'il t'aidera pas à conduire : démerdes toi ! 
Alors que le 600 était plutôt du genre à dire : "Boarf, laisse j'vais le faire"

Sinon, une fausse impression d'avoir un rayon de braquage d'1m. Mais en fait nan, le rayon est classique, le guidon bloque alors qu'on est sûr d'avoir encore du rab'.



J'ai hâte d'aller en vacances avec :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Août 2008)

ça n'a pas l'air mal en effet...  

Muse toi bien et gaffe aux BlondesEn4x4quiTelephonentEtSeMaquillentEnMemeTemps...  :sleep:


----------



## Lila (1 Août 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ça n'a pas l'air mal en effet...
> 
> Muse toi bien et gaffe aux BlondesEn4x4quiTelephonentEtSeMaquillentEnMemeTemps...  :sleep:



...c'est parce que t'as maté ses gros lolos comme un gros vicieux lubrique que tu es que tu t'es pris la bagnole en face....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Août 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...c'est parce que t'as maté ses gros lolos comme un gros vicieux lubrique que tu es que tu t'es pris la bagnole en face....



Boaf... j'suis pas très blonde et encore moins 4x4 et en plus j'suis pas fan des gros roploplo...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2008)

Il préfère les bons gros mamelons verdâtres.


----------



## tinibook (14 Août 2008)

J'avoue que j'y avais jamais pensé mais roulé à la cool y'a que ça de vrai... 
[YOUTUBE]8uAcmrUEp2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## g.robinson (14 Août 2008)

Il ne manque plus qu'un clop au bec  un grand malade


----------



## NoNo_01 (25 Août 2008)

Y'a des motards région 74/39/01/ Genève par là ?

Je dégourdis souvent les pattes de mon Tiger dans le coin... si des gens sont intéressés pour rouler avec moi, faites signe! 

V


----------



## Lila (26 Août 2008)

NoNo_01 a dit:


> .... 74/39/01/ ....V




 c'est tes mensurations ....... t'es gaulée bizarre toi ??? uhh ?



Bienvenue sur les routes virtuelles de ce fil ......

V


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2008)

Toujours au taquet celui là. 
Dommage que ce soit sur une bouse.


----------



## Lila (26 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Toujours au taquet celui là.
> Dommage que ce soit sur une bouse.



..moi au moins je suis sur quelque chose ...
..tiens d'ailleurs je vais me faire une ournée des alpes en septembre....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ..moi au moins je suis sur quelque chose ...
> ..tiens d'ailleurs je vais me faire une ournée des alpes en septembre....



Besoin d'un SDS de compet' ?


----------



## Lila (26 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Besoin d'un SDS de compet' ?




..seulement si tu poses les genous aussi......les 2 genous je veux dire !!!!!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ..seulement si tu poses les genous aussi......les 2 genous je veux dire !!!!!! :love:



Je fais une consommation de vaseline en ce moment, c'est fou !!!


----------



## Lila (26 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Je fais une consommation de vaseline en ce moment, c'est fou !!!



ahhhh ?  si je ne suis pas le premier ..alors je laisse !!!!


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2008)

Poil aux...


----------



## Bassman (2 Septembre 2008)

Bon le Z750, ça déboîte vraiment ! Un vrai régal de rouler avec.


Par contre niveau gomme... moyen satisfait des Dunlop Qualifier qu'il y a dessus.
Oh pour gripper, ça grip, mais ça fond comme une glace en plein désert de Gobi.

Du coup je commence a réfléchir à la prochaine monte, et je me met en mode SJP : BT16 ou Pilot Road 2, peut être même des Pilot power 2CT.

Des conseils ?


----------



## tirhum (2 Septembre 2008)

Font chier ces motards, j'vais faire fermer ce troquet !...
Sont d'un bruyant avec leur pétrolettes; m'empêchent de travailler !...   







Bassman a dit:


> (...)  et je me met en mode *SJP* (...)


Qui ?!...


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Bon le Z750, ça déboîte vraiment ! Un vrai régal de rouler avec.
> 
> 
> Par contre niveau gomme... moyen satisfait des Dunlop Qualifier qu'il y a dessus.
> ...



....les qualifer c'est d'enfer ...mais faut être riche
.....tout comme les 2CT ...un vrai bonheur ...mais cher ...quoique chez C***y il doit y avoir des promos....
J'ai eu cette monte .....très bonne longévité ....le grip du tendre, la longévité du dur....et alors sur le mouillé (ce qui ne devrait pas tarder vu la saison qui arrive) c'est royal....presque ça donne envie de rouler par temps de pluie ....j'ai été bluffé...mais faut compter presque 300 roros je crois ....remarque vaut mieux et faire 9à 10 000 km plutôt que de passer 2 trains de qualifer pour la même distance et 1,5 fois le budget ....

je dis ....Road 2 CT powaaaaa

..bon là j'ai du pilot sprot ....mais c parce que c'est l'été et que j'avoine comme un goret...un train dans l'été ..et après je prends du 2ct (ou Z6) pour passer les mois "sages" .....et l'été je remets un train spécial arsouille powwaaa  :love:


----------



## Bassman (2 Septembre 2008)

En fait, ca sera du michmich

Les pilot road 2, y'en a pour environ 300 roros (payé 400 chez mon ancien concessionnaire...  )
Donc si les pilots power 2CT sont dans la même zone de prix, je sais pas trop quoi prendre.

C'qui est sûr, c'est que les dunlop qualifier sont bien, mais s'usent trop vite. J'ai eu l'ocasion de rouler qu'une seule fois sous la flotte, et me suis pas senti top top.

Sur le CBF 600, j'avais des Pilot Road 2 (18,000 Km avant renouvellement), j'étais vraiment en confiance, mais je me demande si le Z ne serait pas mieux avec une monte un poil plus sportive (Pilot power 2CT).


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2008)

Tout le marketing autour du bi-gomme consiste à faire croire que ça dur plus longtemps alors que.. non. 
La gomme sur la bande de roulement centrale est aussi tendre que les anciennes versions (cf Pilot Power / Pilot Power 2CT).

La différence, c'est les bandes de roulement extérieur qui sont plus tendre. 
Résultat : une usure plus uniforme (à moins de rouler comme un goret, Lila ?! ) et une structure du pneu qui se terminera pas en V sur les derniers 40%; avec cette désagréable sensation de "tomber" en virage.

Bassounet, les mich power 2CT sont extra. Les sport ont un temps de chauffe plus élevé et accroche moins sur le mouillé. Avec l'hiver qui s'pointe, je prendrai les plus tendre pour être plus en confiance.


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> La différence, c'est les bandes de roulement extérieur qui sont plus tendre.
> Résultat : une usure plus uniforme (à moins de rouler comme un goret, Lila ?! ) ...oui ...mais propre  et une structure du pneu qui se terminera pas en V sur les derniers 40%; avec cette désagréable sensation de "tomber" en virage....un pneu sport quoi
> 
> Bassounet, les mich power 2CT sont extra. Les sport ont un temps de chauffe plus élevé et accroche moins sur le mouillé. Avec l'hiver qui s'pointe, je prendrai les plus tendre pour être plus en confiance.




ben en fait t d'accord avec moi donc .....du Road 2 CT !

Donc donc mon Bassou.....c pas parce que la Z à un caractère plus "sprotif" qu'il faut lui monter des slicks de suite ....comme dit l'autre âne là, faut penser à ton utilisation "quotidienne" .....avec du road 2 ct, tu as une plage d'utilisation bien plus large et suffisante (j'ai pas dit pour une pince comme toi hein ...je l'ai pas dit) qu'avec des gommes exclusives qui vont te demander bocou plus de finesse et d'attention et ne pardonnant rien (surtout pas les bandes blanches...)
...donc donne toi une bonne marge de sécu qui va te donner confiance....car les pneus ça agit vachement sur le mental ......si tu penses que ça tient pas ......ben ça tient pas !!!!


----------



## tinibook (2 Septembre 2008)

Je confirme pour les 2 CT que j'avais monté sur ma suzette! Venant des D207 la différence était flagrante. 

Les Michelin ont un profil plus rond et tombaient moins que les D207 en virage ce qui enlevait un poil de réactivité au SV mais bon là je chipote vraiment...
Ce que j'ai bien aimé c'est un feeling top extra moumoute en virage. Raaâ, lovely! :rateau:

Pour l'usure j'en sais trop rien car j'ai du faire 3000 bornes avant de la revendre. Et aux dernières nouvelles le nouveau proprio c'est bourré avec... Bon y'a rien eu de grave je vous rassure. Nan, mais ce que je vous voyais inquiets moi!  Pour la brelle cela s'entend...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ben en fait t d'accord avec moi donc .....du Road 2 CT !
> 
> Donc donc mon Bassou.....c pas parce que la Z à un caractère plus "sprotif" qu'il faut lui monter des slicks de suite ....comme dit l'autre âne là, faut penser à ton utilisation "quotidienne" .....avec du road 2 ct, tu as une plage d'utilisation bien plus large et suffisante (j'ai pas dit pour une pince comme toi hein ...je l'ai pas dit) qu'avec des gommes exclusives qui vont te demander bocou plus de finesse et d'attention et ne pardonnant rien (surtout pas les bandes blanches...)
> ...donc donne toi une bonne marge de sécu qui va te donner confiance....car les pneus ça agit vachement sur le mental ......si tu penses que ça tient pas ......ben ça tient pas !!!!



Non, pas les Road justement ! 
Les Power ! :rateau:

Une gomme plus tendre en hiver, c'est bien. Surtout avec des Power qui sont réputés pour bien tenir sur de la pluie. 
Les road, je les prendrai en période chaude.

Pi' les power exclusif... hm... 
Ca reste de la pur gomme marketing.
A la rigueur sous gonflé, ou des Corsa.

De toute façon, comme tu le disais, c'est avant tout sur le mental.
T'auras beau mettre des gomards que tu kiffes sa moumoutte sur la bécane d'un poto, il peut se sentir mal à l'aise quand même. Ca dépend aussi de la bécane.
Des conti road attack sur un SV650S sont géniales; sur un Z1000, ça craint.


----------



## Bassman (3 Septembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Des conti road attack sur un SV650S sont géniales; sur un Z1000, ça craint.



Ca, c'est pasque TON SV650 craint un max


----------



## Lila (3 Septembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Non, pas les Road justement !
> Les Power ! :rateau:
> 
> Une gomme plus tendre en hiver, c'est bien. Surtout avec des Power qui sont réputés pour bien tenir sur de la pluie.
> ...




..sur les power je peux rien dire ...les road je les ai eu en hiver, sous la pluie et j'ai été bluffé ...à part les conti road attack (1ere génération) je n'ai jamais rien eu d'aussi sécurisant sous la flotte....
..maintenant j'ai une machine qui pèse 230 kg plein fait et je n'ai que 106 cv en V4....sur un z 1000 c peut être plus brutal....

Bah de toute façons mon bassou ...l'important c de mettre des pneus ...nan passque ça fait désordre auprès de la maréchaussée si tu roules sur les jantes ......


----------



## Bassman (3 Septembre 2008)

Ouais mais c'est beaucoup plus joli : ça fait plein d'étincelles, au moins la nuit on peut pas me louper 


Bon ben ca sera du Pilot Road 2 ou BT 21. J'essayerai des Pilot Power 2 une autre fois


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Ouais mais c'est beaucoup plus joli : ça fait plein d'étincelles, au moins la nuit on peut pas me louper
> 
> 
> Bon ben ca sera du Pilot Road 2 ou BT 21. J'essayerai des Pilot Power 2 une autre fois



Heu... les BT21 ont rien à voir avec les road. C'est des planches de bois à côté. :mouais:
Pi' les BT21, ils manquent vraiment de précision sur l'angle.


----------



## Bassman (3 Septembre 2008)

Bon ben vala, ca sera des PR2


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Septembre 2008)

Chalut ! ki ki de les gens macgé va au Bol ce we ??


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Septembre 2008)

Bon bah hop vala... le mulet est chargé.
J'ai un peu triché, une voiture est parti hier avec la tente, la grenadine le jus d'orange et les BN.

Les 2 prochaines nuits devraient être courtes....

Tschusss.....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2008)

Profite bien ! 
Et n'oublies pas de nous dresser le portrait des innombrables trouduc qui sont là bas, à ton retour.


----------



## sundance (24 Septembre 2008)

J'avais envie de connaitre vos sentiments concernant cette merveille :love:
j'ai été séduite par son look à part et je l'ai essayée hier. franchement j'ai adoré ! confort, stabilité, prise en main en 10mns, on oublie vite le passage des vitesses! quant au freinage ABS, CBS, vraiment top! j'avais un peu peur de ses 270kgs mais on ne les sent pas du tout car elle est basse.  je suis super emballée, elle a la patate cette mémère a la tête de requine! j'ai adoré son mode sport très réactif, sa maniabilité aussi et puis j'aime ce qui sort de l'ordinaire alors je dis un grand oui au DN01! pour moi c'est la moto du futur, un ovni comme çà y'en a pas deux. En aucun cas je me suis fiée aux avis des motards purs et durs car sinon je ne l'aurais jamais essayée:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2008)

Ouai, bof. Fausse moto !


----------



## ficelle (24 Septembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ouai, bof. Fausse moto !



et alors, le plan de l'assistance, ça a fonctionné ?


----------



## Lila (25 Septembre 2008)

sundance a dit:


> J'avais envie de connaitre vos sentiments concernant cette merveille :love:
> http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/8708/dn01mm7.jpg





Khyu a dit:


> Ouai, bof. Fausse moto !



.....mais un vrai concept....ni une moto ...ni un scooter.....bon ça roule apparemment ..;et bien en plus ....il y aura un public pour ça...comme il y en a pour les HD, les Béhème, les anciennes, les sportives, les naked, les street etc etc ....

..le most important thing ....is .....fais toi plaisir et roule !


----------



## Bassman (25 Septembre 2008)

oué mais c'est moche, comme les scoot


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> oué mais c'est moche, comme les scoot



Mais ça présente l'avantage d'être vachement plus disponible que certaines motos (Khyu  ) en vertue du principe "scoot toujours prêt" :rateau:


----------



## sundance (25 Septembre 2008)

je m'attendais bien à ce genre de réflexion mais franchement essayez là!
j'ai convaincu un harleyiste de l'essayer et il a été bluffé! 
 je m'insurge, ce n'est pas un scoot

merci lila :love:


----------



## Bassman (25 Septembre 2008)

Un "harleyiste". T'as tout dit :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2008)

sundance a dit:


> je m'attendais bien à ce genre de réflexion mais franchement essayez là!
> j'ai convaincu un harleyiste de l'essayer et il a été bluffé!
> je m'insurge, ce n'est pas un scoot
> 
> merci lila :love:



Ben oui, mais en même temps, la Harley est à la moto ce que le camion est à la voiture


----------



## Charly777 (25 Septembre 2008)

sundance a dit:


> En aucun cas je me suis fiée aux avis des motards purs et durs car sinon je ne l'aurais jamais essayée:mouais:



C'est vrai qu'on conduit des tricycles ici, z'avais oublié. 



Bassman a dit:


> Un "harleyiste". T'as tout dit :mouais:



Tout à fait, mais...



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, mais en même temps, la Harley est à la moto ce que le camion est à la voiture



... la foire agricole c'est par où ?


----------



## sundance (25 Septembre 2008)

meuhhhhh


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2008)

ficelle a dit:


> et alors, le plan de l'assistance, ça a fonctionné ?



Pas eu le temps d'appeler l'assurance. :rose:
Par contre, un mec m'a appelé hier soir et il est intéressé par la bécane. 
J'en tirerai pas grand chose mais au moins, elle me coûtera plus un rein à chaque problème. :hein:


Et la KTM ?


----------



## two (25 Septembre 2008)

dans la série concept... elle peut faire baver ou hurler...




mais un moteur de enzo dans un deux roues... ça doit décoiffer...
en jaune...


----------



## Lila (26 Septembre 2008)

....ben c'est magnifique......

...comme peut l'être une oeuvre d'art......

..et je te promets que quelque soit le motard qui te croise ...le mec se dira toujours ....waaaaaa ...même s'il l'achèterait pas.....

...d'ailleurs combien ça coûte ?

..parce que Noël arrive là !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2008)

two a dit:


> dans la série concept... elle peut faire baver ou hurler...



Tu connais le film Tron ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Septembre 2008)

sundance a dit:


> J'avais envie de connaitre vos sentiments concernant cette merveille :love:
> (...............................)



C'est la Multipla des motos.......






Moche.

Ceci-dit l'ai lu tout un article dessus, ça a l'air d'être une excellente mobylette niveau comportement.


----------



## two (26 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ....ben c'est magnifique......
> 
> ...comme peut l'être une oeuvre d'art......
> 
> ...


entièrement d'accord avec toi... 
ce n'était que pour la beauté du concept que je la postais...
quitte a avoir le choix je préfère de loin un beau Naked


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, mais en même temps, la Harley est à la moto ce que le camion est à la voiture


 ... et un pote en moins ! un ! ...
:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... et un pote en moins ! un ! ...
> :rateau:



Ah ? t'as un pote qui s'est fait rouler dessus par une harley ?


----------



## Romuald (6 Octobre 2008)

France Info a dit:
			
		

> 125cc : le Français Mike Di Meglio champion du monde
> 
> En remportant cette nuit le Grand Prix dAustralie motocycliste dans la catégorie 125 cc, Mike Di Meglio est devenu champion du monde de cette catégorie.
> 
> Une victoire quil a fallu aller chercher à lénergie. En pole position, le Français sur sa Derbi a pris un mauvais départ et sest retrouvé à la septième place. Il sest finalement imposé en 37 minutes, 55.589 secondes, devant lAllemand Stefan Bradl, et le Hongrois Gabor Talmacsi lun et lautre sur des Aprilia. *Agé de 20 ans, le coureur français participait à sa 6e saison* en 125cc. Il a été sacré à deux courses de la fin du Championnat, après avoir remporté son quatrième Grand Prix de la saison, après ceux de France, de Catalogne et dAllemagne.



Y'en a qui commencent jeunes !


Et bravo à lui


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Y'en a qui commencent jeunes !
> 
> 
> Et bravo à lui



Vi, bravo, c'était qui le dernier champion du monde moto (vitesse) français avant lui ? Pons ? Non, Sarron ?


----------



## Bassman (6 Octobre 2008)

Olivier Jacques quand même P77


----------



## sundance (8 Octobre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ....ben c'est magnifique......
> 
> ...comme peut l'être une oeuvre d'art......
> 
> ...



merci lila  au moins elle ne ressemble à personne, perso je trouve qu'elle a beaucoup de classe. Aux feux rouge, les motards avaient l'air agréablement surpris de son look à part et n'avaient même pas remarqué au 1er coup d'oeil qu'elle était motomatique
11990 euros quand même, un peu moins de 10000 pour un modèle d'expo.
c'est bientôt noël mais l'hiver je n'aime pas trop le froid. Sinon, on peut lui rajouter les mains chauffantes aussi


----------



## vaubaneurope (8 Octobre 2008)

bon c'est pas vraiment une moto mais ça a l'air bien tripant quand même! par contre c'est pas demain que je vais me l'offrir vu le prix

http://www.euronews.net/fr/article/01/10/2008/new-eco-bike-goes-at-80km-an-hour/


----------



## vaubaneurope (8 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Olivier Jacques quand même P77




no c'est Arnaud Vincent, déjà en 125cm3


----------



## Bassman (9 Octobre 2008)

Exact je l'avais oublié.


----------



## g.robinson (10 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Cela fait 4 ans que je n'ai plus de bécane suite à la naissance de mon fils et là j'en peux plus. Alors je regarde à droite à gauche et la moto qui me séduit actuellement est cette 800 de bmw. J'ai eu un 600 Djebel, un 650 DRE, un 600 XT, un 610 super motard, un tdm première génération et j'ai fini avec le seconde génération toujours en 8-1/2.








L'avez vous essayé ? Des choses à dire à son propos ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2008)

Rhaaa, je bave devant ça:







:love::love::love:


----------



## g.robinson (10 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Rhaaa, je bave devant ça:
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:


 

Ah... c'est pas le même style


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2008)

g.robinson a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Cela fait 4 ans que je n'ai plus de bécane suite à la naissance de mon fils et là j'en peux plus. Alors je regarde à droite à gauche et la moto qui me séduit actuellement est cette 800 de bmw. J'ai eu un 600 Djebel, un 650 DRE, un 600 XT, un 610 super motard, un tdm première génération et j'ai fini avec le seconde génération toujours en 8-1/2.
> 
> ...



Fiable, agile, passe partout, pour les grands, cher à l'achat comparé à une Jap, très bonne finition, une bécane à garder, sympa pour la ville et la ballade...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2008)

sundance a dit:


> merci lila  au moins elle ne ressemble à personne, perso je trouve qu'elle a beaucoup de classe. Aux feux rouge, les motards avaient l'air agréablement surpris de son look à part et n'avaient même pas remarqué au 1er coup d'oeil qu'elle était motomatique
> 11990 euros quand même, un peu moins de 10000 pour un modèle d'expo.
> c'est bientôt noël mais l'hiver je n'aime pas trop le froid. Sinon, on peut lui rajouter les mains chauffantes aussi



L'hiver, je regrette mon bébé


Elle au moins elle avait le chauffage


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> L'hiver, je regrette mon bébé
> 
> 
> Elle au moins elle avait le chauffage



Pis alors, pour se faufiler dans les embouteillages parisiens, elle a pas son pareil !


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2008)

Rigole, C'était un vélo cette bécane. Hyper maniable, contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait penser.


----------



## g.robinson (10 Octobre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Fiable, agile, passe partout, pour les grands, cher à l'achat comparé à une Jap, très bonne finition, une bécane à garder, sympa pour la ville et la ballade...



Mais tu l'as essayé toi ?
Sans méchanceté; je sais aussi lire. 
Ce qui m'intéresse c'est les choses non dites.


----------



## Romuald (10 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pis alors, pour se faufiler dans les embouteillages parisiens, elle a pas son pareil !



Quand tu vois comment conduisent les motos taxis qui roulent avec, la réponse est OUI !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2008)

g.robinson a dit:


> Mais tu l'as essayé toi ?
> Sans méchanceté; je sais aussi lire.
> Ce qui m'intéresse c'est les choses non dites.



Non, j'ai discuté avec un possesseur de la K1200 GT qui a essayé la F800 par curiosité.
C'est ce qu'il m'en avait dit.


----------



## Marcant (13 Octobre 2008)

g.robinson a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Cela fait 4 ans que je n'ai plus de bécane suite à la naissance de mon fils et là j'en peux plus. Alors je regarde à droite à gauche et la moto qui me séduit actuellement est cette 800 de bmw. J'ai eu un 600 Djebel, un 650 DRE, un 600 XT, un 610 super motard, un tdm première génération et j'ai fini avec le seconde génération toujours en 8-1/2.
> 
> L'avez vous essayé ? Des choses à dire à son propos ?




Je comprends que ça te démange ! Pareil pour moi, depuis la naissance de ma fille (2 ans), je suis passé de la FZ6 au Xmax 250...et là je craque, je vais reprendre une moto !

Pour la F800, d'après les divers essais de revue, ils concluent que c'est une bonne machine mais elle ne vaut pas la 1200 GS. Celle-ci je l'ai essayé et c'est un trail très sympa, moteur coupleux.


----------



## sundance (13 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Rigole, C'était un vélo cette bécane. Hyper maniable, contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait penser.



totalement d'accord, elle est super agile cette grosse mob j'adore le goldwing:love: d'ailleurs, j'ai vu pas mal de filles qui les pilotaient 
perso j'ai essayé celle d'un ami, mais juste en ligne droite, j'ai eu trop peur de me râter en tournant. J'avais l'impression d'être sur un vélo, puis la marche arrière c'est vraiment top
question largeur çà passe quand même entre les bar, faut pas exagérer, ce n'est pas un char d'assaut

de toutes façons je l'aurai m'adn:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Rigole, C'était un vélo cette bécane. Hyper maniable, contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait penser.





sundance a dit:


> totalement d'accord, elle est super agile cette grosse mob j'adore le goldwing:love: d'ailleurs, j'ai vu pas mal de filles qui les pilotaient
> perso j'ai essayé celle d'un ami, mais juste en ligne droite, j'ai eu trop peur de me râter en tournant. J'avais l'impression d'être sur un vélo, puis la marche arrière c'est vraiment top
> question largeur çà passe quand même entre les bar, faut pas exagérer, ce n'est pas un char d'assaut
> 
> de toutes façons je l'aurai m'adn:love:



Alors, elle a bien changé depuis les premières versions (les seules sur lesquelles j'ai roulé), parce qu'à l'époque, sorti de l'autoroute, elle n'était à l'aise nulle part, la ville : un vrai camion  sauf qu'elle n'avait pas encore de marche arrière, et la route, à part les fameuses routes des landes  déjà, en ligne droite, c'est tout juste si elle ne frottait pas, mais fallait vraiment ne prendre que des très très grandes courbes, et pas trop vite pour pas abîmer les coudes d'échappement ou les pare carters !


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2008)

un vrai bonheur qu'on te dit.
Surtout depuis la version 20ème anniversaire dont la tenue de route avait été entièrement revue (la partie cycle modifiée et rabaissée pour l'équilibrer au mieux).
J'avais passé le permis POUR cette moto :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> un vrai bonheur qu'on te dit.
> Surtout depuis la version 20ème anniversaire dont la tenue de route avait été entièrement revue (la partie cycle modifiée et rabaissée pour l'équilibrer au mieux).
> J'avais passé le permis POUR cette moto :love:



Ah d'accord, moi, c'était la version *premier* anniversaire, plutôt !


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2008)

C'est vrai qu'au niveau maniabilité elle tenait plus du tracteur


----------



## michio (16 Octobre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Quand tu vois comment conduisent les motos taxis qui roulent avec, la réponse est OUI !


Ya pas qu'eux.
En mai dernier, je suis retourné en moto à Paris pour la première fois depuis... euh, l'époque de mon permis ('tain, 15 ans).
Ben, les mecs sur les Golds que j'ai vu, quel que soit le millésime, ils maîtrisent le petit coup de rein qui fait passer le rétro ou les valises quand ça devrait pas passer... et ça passe.

Des gars en 1200LT font pareil.


----------



## michio (16 Octobre 2008)

Mince, me suis pas présenté.

Mac addict depuis assez longtemps (un LC en 90).
Moto addict depuis aussi longtemps (le permis en 93).
Et pis la femme, les enfants, ... bref, après avoir louché sur la Bandit 400, la Diversion 600, La Transalp, la CB750, la Diversion 900, la Varadero 1000, la Bandit 600 et 1200, enfin achat de la moto en février 2005.
Une DL650 (qui parlait de tracteur y'a pas longtemps ?) : parfaite pour aller bosser, se balader, en solo, beaucoup en duo, rouler, enrouler, et se faire vraiment plaisir dans les virolos, sauf que la Vendée, c'est pas le Stelvio... alors faut aller les chercher !
J'approche des 50000km depuis l'achat, avec dans les roues, dans l'ordre le Morvan, le Massif Central, les Pyrénées, les grands cols suisses (Grimselpass, Nufenenpass, Furkapass, Gotthardpass, San Bernardino, etc...) l'an dernier et les Dolomites (Stelvio, Gavia, Gardena, Pordoi, Sella, Mendola, ...) l'été dernier ...

Je découvre ce fil par hasard la semaine dernière, et voilà.
Voili voilou.


----------



## michio (16 Octobre 2008)

g.robinson a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Cela fait 4 ans que je n'ai plus de bécane suite à la naissance de mon fils et là j'en peux plus. Alors je regarde à droite à gauche et la moto qui me séduit actuellement est cette 800 de bmw. J'ai eu un 600 Djebel, un 650 DRE, un 600 XT, un 610 super motard, un tdm première génération et j'ai fini avec le seconde génération toujours en 8-1/2.
> 
> ...


Des potes en Suzuki DL650 (je suis modo sur un forum consacré à cette moto, la référence du trail routier de moyenne cylindrée  ) l'ont testée, comparativement à ce qu'ils connaissent le mieux, leur moto, référence du trail routier de moyenne cylindrée (je l'ai déjà dit ?)
Moteur et tenue de route au top, même sans les assistances des 1200GS, mais un poil rugueux.
Confort très ferme et protection très quelconque (après, ça dépend des critères de chacun et des habitudes). Nettement moins haute de selle (assez étroite) que la 1200.
Le gros moins était le tarif, plus proche des trails de cylindrée supérieure que des moyennes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2008)

michio a dit:


> Des potes en Suzuki DL650 (je suis modo sur un forum consacré à cette moto, la référence du trail routier de moyenne cylindrée  ) l'ont testée, comparativement à ce qu'ils connaissent le mieux, leur moto, référence du trail routier de moyenne cylindrée (je l'ai déjà dit ?)
> Moteur et tenue de route au top, même sans les assistances des 1200GS, mais un poil rugueux.
> Confort très ferme et protection très quelconque (après, ça dépend des critères de chacun et des habitudes). Nettement moins haute de selle (assez étroite) que la 1200.
> Le gros moins était le tarif, plus proche des trails de cylindrée supérieure que des moyennes.



Ben si un trail de 800 cc c'est un trail moyen  :mouais:

Quand je pense qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps, dans mon souvenir, du moins, vous, vous n'étiez sans doute pas tous nés, un trail moyen, c'était un 250/350 cc, et les plus gros trails, c'était les Yam IT 400 et XT 500 (et déjà, avec ce dernier, pour envoyer de l'air dans les sous bois, fallait pas mégoter, vu son poids)


----------



## michio (17 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben si un trail de 800 cc c'est un trail moyen &#8230; :mouais:
> 
> Quand je pense qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps, dans mon souvenir, du moins, vous, vous n'étiez sans doute pas tous nés, un trail moyen, c'était un 250/350 cc, et les plus gros trails, c'était les Yam IT 400 et XT 500 (et déjà, avec ce dernier, pour envoyer de l'air dans les sous bois, fallait pas mégoter, vu son poids)


On est bien d'accord.
Après les dinosaures :rateau:, il me semble avoir considéré les moyennes aux alentours de 500 - 600cc, et les groooooosssses au-dessus (comme la CB Four de Ed'  -voire le twin poussif de Guido), mais dans les trails, y'avait l'Africa Twin et la Super Ténéré, qui étaient des monstres.
Mais Béhaimdeubeuliou place sa 800 comme une moyenne cylindrée , et les magazines la comparent avec la Transalp 700, la DL650, et même la Ténéré 660, alors que son moteur et ses tarifs sont plus proches de ceux des Varadero et autres Adventure... (La 1200 étant encore plus chère).


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2008)

Certes, certes, dans l'absolu, c'est une moyenne cylindrée, mais en tant que "trail" &#8230; Je me vois bien trialiser avec un trail de 1200 cc, moi, tiens 

C'est des "trails pour autoroute", ça, nan ?


----------



## michio (17 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est des "trails pour autoroute", ça, nan ?


Surtout qu'ils sont souvent vendus avec des pneus soit-disant mixtes, mais aux profils ronds... pratique pour le TT...



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je me vois bien trialiser avec un trail de 1200 cc, moi, tiens


Tu me fais signe que je vois ça aussi


----------



## benao (17 Octobre 2008)

salut les bikers!!
moi aussi j'ai un trail, mais je comprends pas pourquoi, les motards 
me font pas signe  pourtant elle est belle ma motobylette :love:






[/URL]


[/IMG]


----------



## Lila (17 Octobre 2008)

:sick:

...j'ai vomi ....








.....meuuuh oui elle est belle ta chi......moto !


----------



## g.robinson (17 Octobre 2008)

Tu devrais la flouter aussi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2008)

C'est quoi, comme marque d'épave de &#8230; hum &#8230; Moto ?


----------



## benao (17 Octobre 2008)

et voila, les bikers crachent sur les types comme moi en 125....moi qui voulais tant etre un biker....
c'est bon j'ai l'habitude, m'en fous je continuerai a vous faire signe quand je vous croiserai:rateau:
pour les precisions, c'est une yamaha tw, qui comprense la faiblesse de son moteur, presque 12ch quand meme, la vache!! par un design original, une roue arriere surdimensionnée.....et des feux arrieres tres laids et tres gros..
a bientot sur la route les copains!!:mouais:






[/URL]


[/IMG]





[/URL]


[/IMG]

et puis t'façon, maintenant je suis aussi sur un super forum de tw, avec que des types flous comme moi : 
http://www.bigwheels.fr/


----------



## Pooley (17 Octobre 2008)

et une Aermacchi de 75 (175cm3) vous y faites la gueule ou ça passe?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2008)

Pooley a dit:


> et une Aermacchi de 75 (175cm3) vous y faites la gueule ou ça passe?



Ah, mais pas de problème, (même en 125, ça passait), ce qui a du mal à passer, ce sont les 125 de maintenant, avec des puissances de 50


----------



## Romuald (17 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, mais pas de problème, (même en 125, ça passait), ce qui a du mal à passer, ce sont les 125 de maintenant, avec des puissances de 50



Voire *beaucoup moins* qu'un 50


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Voire *beaucoup moins* qu'un 50



Ah oui, mais celui ci, c'était 50cc, pour 50 Km* moyennant 50 heures de boulot dessus ! 




(*) Maximum, hein, parce que des fois, le moulbif ne tenait que la moitié à peine de cette distance avant réalésage


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

Alors bande de lopettes, on se traîne toujours la teub' ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Alors bande de lopettes, on se traîne toujours la teub' ?



Naméo ! Regardez moi ça, ça a à peine la force de faire tourner un tarpé, et ça voudrait nous faire croire que ça sait essorer convenablement une poignée de gaz 

Reviens nous voir quand tu sauras distinguer une dosette à lait maternisé d'un sélecteur de vitesse, junior !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

Tiens, v'la papi et sa 283cc 1 temps et demi. 

Tu traverses toujours des ponts piétons au lieu de prendre des virolos ? :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (11 Février 2009)

Sinon t'as quoi comme bécane toi pour venir nous parler moto ? 


Vendred' j'vais chercher un lèche-pneu pour mon Z


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Sinon t'as quoi comme bécane toi pour venir nous parler moto ?



Un talbot 14 vitesses avec pneu slick, ça compte? 



Bassman a dit:


> Vendred' j'vais chercher un lèche-pneu pour mon Z



Il était temps ! 
Et cette ligne, ça en est où ?


----------



## Bassman (11 Février 2009)

Tu peux t'brosser Martine


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Février 2009)

Moi ce week c'est une batterie neuve que j'offre à titine parce-que bé euuh.. la poussette du matin en fait c'est pas rigolo...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2009)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Moi ce week c'est une batterie neuve que j'offre à titine parce-que bé euuh.. la poussette du matin en fait c'est pas rigolo...



C'est quoi, déjà, ta trottinette ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Février 2009)

..600 bandit souz avec des roues en bois carrées, pis des chaînes.... indispensables en cette saison.


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2009)

J'ai repris le gromono ce matin après un premier décrassage samedi, p'tain ça pèle et ça glissouille...


----------



## Bassman (11 Février 2009)

Rooooh, je prend le Z tous les matins, sauf les 3 jours ou il a neigé, c'est faisable


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

A Paris, ça roule en toute saison.


----------



## michio (11 Février 2009)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Moi ce week c'est une batterie neuve que j'offre à titine parce-que bé euuh.. la poussette du matin en fait c'est pas rigolo...


T'as qu'à rouler !

Aller hop, ça, c'est fait !

En plus, l'excuse pour maman : je vais chercher la pain pour recharger la batterie...


----------



## michio (11 Février 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> J'ai repris le gromono ce matin après un premier décrassage samedi, p'tain ça pèle et ça glissouille...


C'est comme le mouillé : c'est tout dans la tête :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2009)

On voit que t'habites pas dans la vallée de la Bièvre


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2009)

michio a dit:


> C'est comme le mouillé : c'est tout dans la tête :rateau:




Pô du tout, sur le mouillé, il n'y a qu'un seul truc : le style "coulé" !


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2009)

Je vois que nous avons tous les mêmes lectures


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Février 2009)

michio a dit:


> T'as qu'à rouler !
> 
> Aller hop, ça, c'est fait !
> 
> En plus, l'excuse pour maman : je vais chercher la pain pour recharger la batterie...



Ah mais je roule moi môssieur (d'ailleurs j'aime quand ça caille elle tire mieux d'abord)... mais les matins très en dessous de zero ben Bweuuhweuhweuweu....weu.
Bon, batterie d'origine aussi.. je pardonne.


----------



## Bassman (11 Février 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> On voit que t'habites pas dans la vallée de la Bièvre



Vallée de chevreuse ça compte ou pas ? (et 9,000Km depuis début Août dernier)


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2009)

Ah, les virolos de la vallée de Chevreuse.....











par temps sec


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2009)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Ah mais je roule moi môssieur (d'ailleurs j'aime *quand ça caille elle tire mieux d'abord*)... *mais les matins très en dessous de zero ben Bweuuhweuhweuweu....weu.*
> Bon, batterie d'origine aussi.. je pardonne.



Ouais, je vois ça d'ici, elle, elle tire, mais toi, tu pousse :mouais:


----------



## michio (12 Février 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Ah, les virolos de la vallée de Chevreuse.....




Pffffff, ça c'est des virolos  :











A côté, la Vallée de Chevreuse, c'est un truc à s'endormir :sleep: à cause de la buée dans le casque... 

Hein ?
Ouais, bon, c'est vrai que c'est pas ma route tous les matins, non plus... mais les ronds points, ça aide pour l'entrainement :rateau:, et quand c'est humide et grassouille, ça travaille la glisse :afraid: !


----------



## Romuald (12 Février 2009)

Murde, les alpes ont migré sur la côte atlantique !


----------



## Bassman (12 Février 2009)

Cet été me suis fait la route qui longe les gorges du Tarn, ben me suis fait quand même un peu pipi dessus par moment 

La route est belle mais sacrement gravillonneuse par endroit, et j'étais limite du pneu avant


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Cet été me suis fait la route qui longe les gorges du Tarn, ben me suis fait quand même un peu pipi dessus par moment
> 
> La route est belle mais sacrement gravillonneuse par endroit, et j'étais limite du pneu avant



Tu aurais du tester celle que je me suis fait entre Castellane et Jabron par St Thyrse et Le Bourguet, départ à 721 mètres passage à 1083 mètres, et arrivée à 757 mètres, le tout sur 18 Km (Départementales 102, puis 252, et enfin 52, hélas, en voiture, parce qu'à 4 sur une moto  ), il y avait des endroits ou je pouvais presque toucher la paroi de gauche en tendant le bras, pendant que ma femme en faisait autant avec celle de droite ! :affraid:

Les gorges du Verdon ou la route Napoléon (les deux possibilités pour éviter cette petite route en contournant le massif par l'ouest ou l'est), c'est rien à côté !


----------



## michio (12 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> il y avait des endroits ou je pouvais presque toucher la paroi de gauche en tendant le bras, pendant que ma femme en faisait autant avec celle de droite ! :affraid:


Un peu comme là (passo di Gavia) ?








Les deux photos d'hier sont du Passo Stelvio, en Italie.

Là aussi, y'a des passages velus (première image), avec des grosses marches à l'intérieur.
Par contre l'autre côté, ou plus côté "Dolomites" (Passo Sella, Gardena, Pordoi... ça y est, je ... :rose sont des invitations à la prise d'angle en toute sérénité, y compris en duo (accessoirement en groupe, avec une vingtaine de motos, la majorité en duo)
Idem pour les cols suisses (Grimsel, Nufenen, Furka, Bernardino, ...) !
Le seul truc ... faut y aller, et c'est loin :hein:
Et par chez nous, y'a des coins bonheur du motard un peu partout (l'été prochain, un peu de Jura, et un peu de Quercy au programme).


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2009)

michio a dit:


> Un peu comme là (passo di Gavia) ?



Ah non, pas du tout, là, la route suivait le fond d'un canyon, avec le torrent un peu en contrebas, du moins pour la partie en quittant Castellane, on sortait du canyon un peu avant le col, et de l'autre côté, c'était moins encaissé, mais quand même loin d'être aussi dégagé que sur ta photo !


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Février 2009)

michio a dit:


> Un peu comme là (passo di Gavia) ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ca fait envie.
Je vais recommencer à regarder les occases... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2009)

Pour un Tank Honda ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Février 2009)

exactement.
Si je trouve une "Trentième anniversaire" à un prix correct, je saute dessus :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2009)

[YOUTUBE]jdoHC4l27wQ[/YOUTUBE]

J'adore ce bruit... :love:


----------



## Bassman (16 Février 2009)

Moi faut que je dépose le Z cette semaine pour une possible fuite du liquide de refroidissement&#8230;

Pendant la pose du lèche-pneu le mécano s'est aperçu de coulures séchées de liquide de refroidissement, et mon circuit était quasi à sec&#8230;

A priori sous garantie.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2009)

Y manquerait plus qu'ils te fassent payer.


----------



## michio (16 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> exactement.
> Si je trouve une "Trentième anniversaire" à un prix correct, je saute dessus :love:





Khyu a dit:


> [youtube]jdoHC4l27wQ[/youtube]
> 
> J'adore ce bruit... :love:


L'an dernier, lors de la descente d'un col suisse (le Grimselpass pour pas le nommer), j'ai été impressionné par un type en 1200LT (à défaut de Gold) qui faisait le même genre de krrrrrrrrrrrrrr à chaque épingle, et qui enroulait à un rythme, euh, comment dire, ... plus que très soutenu ! 

Comme quoi, bien mené, un bon tank, ça passe, et c'est beau  !


----------



## Bassman (17 Février 2009)

Bon je dépose sûrement le Z ce soir, par contre un truc bizare, c'est que Samedi, le mécano aurait retiré près d'un litre d'huile en trop :affraid: dans le moteur&#8230;

Ca expliquerai pourquoi je trouvais que je consommais beaucoup ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

1 litre en trop ?! 
A ce train là, t'as pourri tes soupapes... Trop d'huile dans le moteur, c'est pas bon du tout.
Pi' je vois pas comment un litre en trop se serait retrouvé dans le moulin.
T'as fait tes niveaux y'a pas longtemps et tu l'avais laissé sur la béquille ? 

Pi' la conso sur ces petits moteurs, c'est vachement dépendant de la température de l'air.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Février 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]jdoHC4l27wQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> J'adore ce bruit... :love:



Ouais, enfin, faut quand même être salement motivé pour avoiner comme ça avec la GL en montagne! 

Cela dit, ça tient bien, hein? :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Cela dit, ça tient bien, hein? :love:



Oui, tant que le pare-carter ou le pot d'échappement n'est pas le seul élément de la machine à encore toucher le sol


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)




----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2009)

Khyu a dit:


>



Ben, je te mets au défi de prendre un tel angle sur une des premières Goldwing, de la fin des années 70, sans te bourrer !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, je te mets au défi de prendre un tel angle sur une des premières Goldwing, de la fin des années 70, sans te bourrer !



Non non, ca va. Je préfère faire joujou avec ma 1125R...  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, je te mets au défi de prendre un tel angle sur une des premières Goldwing, de la fin des années 70, sans te bourrer !



Même avec les modèles jusqu'à 94.
En 95 la partie cycle avait été revue.
Et puis la nouvelle est sortie quelques années après. Mais j'aime moins.
Pour moi le top reste la GL 1500 SE.


----------



## Bassman (17 Février 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> 1 litre en trop ?!
> A ce train là, t'as pourri tes soupapes... Trop d'huile dans le moteur, c'est pas bon du tout.
> Pi' je vois pas comment un litre en trop se serait retrouvé dans le moulin.
> T'as fait tes niveaux y'a pas longtemps et tu l'avais laissé sur la béquille ?
> ...



Non, c'est la concession qui a fait le niveau d'huile lors de la dernière révision.


"Ptit moteur"  un 750


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Non, c'est la concession qui a fait le niveau d'huile lors de la dernière révision.
> 
> 
> "Ptit moteur"  un 750



Je voulais dire que c'est pas un 20 litres V8... 

Si le mec a enlevé de l'huile alors que c'est de leur fautes, tu peux leur gueuler dessus.
Je le répète, un moteur qui tourne avec trop d'huile c'est vraiment pas bon...


----------



## Bassman (17 Février 2009)

ouaip, je vois ça ce soir, ils vont me refaire les niveaux à froid.


----------



## Bassman (18 Février 2009)

Bon le Z est déposé, j'ai le droit à un ER-6n pour la journée.

Petit essai de l'Er-6n (1500km au compteur).

Je suis pas ultra fan de la tronche de cette meule, mais pourquoi pas. Le concess' me la démarre : Ah oué  c'est vrai, c'est un bicylindre. Bon on va voir c'que ca donne.

Je m'asseois sur la selle confort, qui à priori à plutôt l'air confortable, je règle les rétroviseurs carrés qui offrent une belle vision comparé a mon Z, dont c'est nettement le point faible.

Elle est pas haute la bestiole, j'ai les pieds qui touchent le sol, et les genou largement plié, pourtant je suis pas très grand, je n'imagine même pas un gars de plus 1m80 là dessus.
Autre constat : les vibrations rien qu'au point mort promettent un grand moment de bonheur.
Le son de la bête n'est pas terrible non plus, mais je suis pas fan des mono ou bicylindre. Un 4 pattes, y'a que ça de vrai.

Première enclenchée, je démarre dans vrombissement d'enfert (sic  ). Non je ne rêve pas, j'ai vraiment l'impression d'être assis sur un "vibro Xtra sensation". Petit coup d'oeil dans le rétro, merde on voit plus rien avec ces foutus vibrations.

La position de conduite est pas géniale non plus, avec cette sensation de n'avoir rien entre les jambes tellement la moto est fine.

Pas grave, j'accélère, enfin j'essaye, parce que le bicylindre poussif peine à monter dans les tours et à faire décoller ce putain d'indicateur de vitesse.
C'est d'ailleurs la 2ème fois que je constate ça, le bicylindre, qu'est ce que c'est mou de la courge (j'en connais un que ça va faire râler, n'empêche que c'est vrai).

Ah du couple, elle en a&#8230; sur le frein moteur&#8230; :mouais:

Pire encore, l'amorto arrière déporté sur le côté donne des sensations de molesse du cadre et d'avoir la roue qui chasse à chaque aspérité de la route. Grandiose !

Le freinage est correct, mais faut pas s'attendre a des miracles non plus.

J'embraye l'autoroute, je pousse un peu la bête (sic) arrivé à 140, je lève la main parce que c'est catastrophique&#8230; 130 pas plus. La protection au vent est inexistante, je m'en doutais, mais c'est surtout ces vibrations&#8230;

Les sensations de conduite en virage sont presque inexistantes. Fade ! voila c'est le mot, cette bécane est ultra fade.

Sans dec', ca se vend des trucs comme ça ??
On me la donne que j'en voudrais pas.

Si, si, vraiment ! Cette machine est une catastrophe de conception, pas chère certes, mais je lui préfère largement le CB500 ou le CBF600 comme machine pour débuter. Parce qu'elle n'a aucune qualité, vraiment.

Bref, vivement ce soir pour retrouver mon Z, qui non content d'être plus puissant, coupleu, est beaucoup plus confortable :affraid: .


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bon le Z est déposé, j'ai le droit à un ER-6n pour la journée.
> 
> Petit essai de l'Er-6n (1500km au compteur).
> 
> &#8230;



A vrai dire, ce vieil Ed avait raison, les jeunes de maintenant, ils savent plus ce qu'est la moto 

Prétendre que les twins sont des veaux parce que le concessionnaire t'a refilé un veau pour la journée &#8230; caisse queue tu crois, qu'il va te passer une machine à vingt plaques pour que tu lui rende une épave le soir ? 

Maintenant, des twins qui poussent, ça existe, je me souviens en son temps d'une Yam 350 RD qui enrhumait toutes les 4 pattes de 500 cc (et je te dis pas comment elle déposait la 3  et 1/2 4 cyl de Honda ), et qui fut suivie d'un modèle RDLC encore plus puissant, mais même de nos jours, on en trouve des bien pêchus, malgré la disparition du deux temps, Ducati, entre autres propose quelques modèles "intéressants" en bi-cylindres, et bien qu'ancien passionné des cylindres à trous (surtout quand il y en avait trois), j'ai toujours vu passer avec plaisir des twins assez pêchus pour faire bisquer les quat'patteux !


----------



## Bassman (18 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A vrai dire, ce vieil Ed avait raison, les jeunes de maintenant, ils savent plus ce qu'est la moto
> 
> Prétendre que les twins sont des veaux parce que le concessionnaire t'a refilé un veau pour la journée &#8230; caisse queue tu crois, qu'il va te passer une machine à vingt plaques pour que tu lui rende une épave le soir ?


La dernière fois j'ai juste eu un CBR600 tout juste rôdé en prêt pendant que la mienne était en révision.  

C'est juste que c'te fois il avait rien d'autre de dispo 

Et paf.


----------



## Xav72 (18 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> ....
> 
> Un 4 pattes, y'a que ça de vrai.
> 
> ....



Là je m'inscris en faux...

3 pattes ou rien...

Xavier


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Beuscreugneugneugneuuuuuuuuuuuuuu gblblblblblblblblbnnnnbnblnbl 

Vas dans une concession Ducat' et demande un essai sur un S2R 1000 ou mieux : la Buell 1125R.
Tu vas voir ce qu'est un vrai bi.

Ton 4 à côté, c'est du petit lait. 



Pfff, généraliser comme ça... 
Je veux bien pour le SV ou l'ER6 qui sont quand même mous, mais de là à dire que les bi ça pu...


----------



## Bassman (18 Février 2009)

Ah ben tu admets enfin que ton SV était mou de la courge ! 


Merci, ça a été plus facile que je ne le pensais


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah ben tu admets enfin que ton SV était mou de la courge !
> 
> 
> Merci, ça a été plus facile que je ne le pensais




J'ai pas dit *mon* SV, j'ai dit *le* SV en général. 

Le mien, il était spécial. :rose: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Février 2009)

le truc en rade là? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> le truc en rade là? :rateau:



Oui, le sien, c'était pas le moteur, qui poussait, c'était lui


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Février 2009)

la trotinette SV, un modèle unique.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

En attendant, le nouveau proprio en a fait une bécane piste et il fait des bons chrono à Carole. 

Dès que le padré me prête sa ST3S, je vous pourri tous, TOUS ! 

Et sans pousser à côté !


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Février 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> t il fait des bons chrono à Carole.



Ouais, Carole elle aime bien les bon chrono, cette s*****


----------



## michio (18 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> je règle les rétroviseurs carrés qui offrent une belle vision comparé a mon Z, dont c'est nettement le point faible.


Ah ?
Passe que le Z il n'a qu'un seul point point faible  ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2009)

michio a dit:


> Ah ?
> Passe que le Z il n'a qu'un seul point point faible  ?



*Le rétroviseur* de la Z n'a qu'un seul point faible, suis un peu, quoi !


----------



## Charly777 (23 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> le truc en rade là? :rateau:



Ben il était spécial... paraît-il... 

Sinon, le fazer est vraiment sympa je trouve (pour compléter la gamme de Bassman sur les motos "débutantes"). En même temps l'er6n a été plus que décrié concernant les vibrations et le moteur s'apparentant à du gruyère sans fromage.


----------



## victor.m (28 Mars 2009)

En 34ch la gsxf est bien mais pour perso dans 2 ans ce sera une buell xb12s un pur beauté qui produit un son parfait.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

La transition est pas un peu brutale ? :mouais:


----------



## Lila (30 Mars 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> La transition est pas un peu brutale ? :mouais:




..laisse ....!!!! :hosto: ...la médecine a fait d'énormes progrès ces dernières années ....

...surtout la Buell.....ya pas plus chienne comme bécane .....tu t'envoles l'air de rien parce que tu te dis qu'une enclume pareille ça peut pas être méchant (vu la graduation du compte tours et comment ça monte dans les tours) et quand tu prends conscience .....ben c'est trop tard ...tu t'envoles:afraid::casse::hosto:...

...mai laisse, laisse ......


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> La transition est pas un peu brutale ? :mouais:





Lila a dit:


> ..laisse ....!!!! :hosto: ...la médecine a fait d'énormes progrès ces dernières années ....
> 
> ...surtout la Buell.....ya pas plus chienne comme bécane .....tu t'envoles l'air de rien parce que tu te dis qu'une enclume pareille ça peut pas être méchant (vu la graduation du compte tours et comment ça monte dans les tours) et quand tu prends conscience .....ben c'est trop tard ...tu t'envoles:afraid::casse::hosto:...
> 
> ...mai laisse, laisse ......



Non, il a raison quoi ! moi, je dis qu'au sortir du 34 ch, il devrait prendre un truc calme pour se faire la main, un vieux clou d'occase, ch'sais pas, moi, une Yam VMax, par exemple


----------



## Lila (30 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, il a raison quoi ! moi, je dis qu'au sortir du 34 ch, il devrait prendre un truc calme pour se faire la main, un vieux clou d'occase, ch'sais pas, moi, une Yam VMax, par exemple



wééééééé !!! carrément ! ...avec un kit polini quand même !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2009)

Lila a dit:


> wééééééé !!! carrément ! ...avec un kit polini quand même !!!!



Non, un kit Sawashié, c'est les meilleurs


----------



## Bassman (30 Mars 2009)

Perso après un 34ch je serais passé a l'hayabusa en version libre&#8230;


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, il a raison quoi ! moi, je dis qu'au sortir du 34 ch, il devrait prendre un truc calme pour se faire la main, un vieux clou d'occase, ch'sais pas, moi, une Yam VMax, par exemple


La version Americaine alors avec les 145 bourrins et les échappements Sapetoku que même qui faut pas être pourri des bras pour essorer...


----------



## Lila (30 Mars 2009)

:





Bassman a dit:


> Perso après un 34ch je serais passé a l'hayabusa en version libre



...petit joueur ......

...;sinon ya ça aussi qu'est bien


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2009)

Lila a dit:


> :
> 
> ...petit joueur ......
> 
> ...;sinon ya ça aussi qu'est bien



Et le top case? Tu le mets où?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et le top case? Tu le mets où?



Bah là t'es en parfaite position pour l'avoir dans ton cul.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Mars 2009)

et après, on dira que les motards n'ont pas la classe...


----------



## michio (30 Mars 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> et après, on dira que les motards n'ont pas la classe...


Laisse.
C'est la fin de l'hiver, et comme y vient juste de sortir d'hibernation, faut bien se lâcher


----------



## Bassman (30 Mars 2009)

Non, le motard qui hiberne est une autre espèce, que l'on appelle communément le "motard en plastique".

Le vrai motard n'hiberne pas, même s'il se gèle les roubignoles sur la selle glacée de son fier et fidèle destrier.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Sauf Fab avec son tracteur-selle chauffée. 
C'est ce qu'on appelle plus communément le papi-motard.


----------



## sevensword7 (31 Mars 2009)

Pour ma part j'ai un gout prononcé pour les 125 cm3. C'est des scooter assez puissant avec une conduite facile, pas trop lourd et on peut facilement se faufiler

Pour cette été j'hésite entre le X8 de Piaggiot ou le Xmax de Yamaha. 








X8




xmax


----------



## Lila (31 Mars 2009)

Mwouah ah ah ah !!!!!

....naaaaan je déconne .....

J'ai essayé le X-Max ....surprenant !
Super moulin...ça dépose pas mal de brêle au feu vert !
Mais surtout ...quelle partie cycle ...un vrai chssis moto...bien rigide et avec les grandes roues c'est un régal de maniabilité et de guidage.
freinage un peu .... ...brutal c'est encore gentil...méfi sur le mouillé.

bref ..un scoot qui est l'antichambre d'une vraie moto ....


----------



## Bassman (31 Mars 2009)

Lila a dit:


> bref ..un scoot qui est l'antichambre d'une vraie moto ....



Qu'il y reste


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Sauf Fab avec son tractopelle chauffée.
> C'est ce qu'on appelle plus communément le papi-motard.



Hein ? :affraid:


----------



## Lila (31 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Qu'il y reste



wéééé!!!! moi j'ai fais des travaux......j'ai transformé l'antichambre en gogs ! .....

...normal ....pour y mettre des étrons


----------



## sevensword7 (31 Mars 2009)

Lila a dit:


> Mwouah ah ah ah !!!!!
> 
> ....naaaaan je déconne .....
> 
> ...


 

Merci Lila Chapat  pour le résumé tout y est. 

Quelqu'un aurait un avis constructif sur Le x8?


----------



## Charly777 (31 Mars 2009)

sevensword7 a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait un avis constructif sur Le x8?



Passe ton permis A...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

sevensword7 a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai un gout prononcé pour les 125 cm3. C'est des scooter assez puissant avec une conduite facile, pas trop lourd et on peut facilement se faufiler
> 
> Pour cette été j'hésite entre le X8 de Piaggiot ou le Xmax de Yamaha.



Pourquoi pas une "vraie" bécane, genre vanvan, tw, ... ?
Ca coûte pas grand chose à l'entretien et c'est autrement plus fun qu'un aspirateur.


----------



## sevensword7 (31 Mars 2009)

Charly777 a dit:


> Passe ton permis A...



...tchoum 



Khyu a dit:


> Pourquoi pas une "vraie" bécane, genre vanvan, tw, ... ?
> Ca coûte pas grand chose à l'entretien et c'est autrement plus fun qu'un aspirateur.



C'est vrai pourquoi pas ! Mais je te trouve un peu dure avec ces 125. Je les trouves pas si bruyants que ça et  ils sont assez péchus


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Sauf Fab avec son tracteur-selle chauffée.
> C'est ce qu'on appelle plus communément le papi-motard.


Ouais, mais le papy motard, même sou la neige il restait sur les roues, pendant que les petits copains glissaient comme des dingues.
Et sans avoir froid en plus avec le petit chauffage qui va bien qui te souffle de l'air chaud sur les jambes... :love:


----------



## woulf (31 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais, mais le papy motard, même sou la neige il restait sur les roues, pendant que les petits copains glissaient comme des dingues.
> Et sans avoir froid en plus avec le petit chauffage qui va bien qui te souffle de l'air chaud sur les jambes... :love:



Ceci dit, Préparation H sponsorise les selles chauffantes


----------



## Lila (31 Mars 2009)

woulf a dit:


> Ceci dit, Préparation H sponsorise les selles chauffantes



...pampers 3e âge aussi !!!!!!!


...bon trêve de couillonneries les nazbrok ......fé pas trop moche ...je vais aller roder les flancs de mes bi gommes un peu ....


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2009)

woulf a dit:


> Ceci dit, Préparation H sponsorise les selles chauffantes



J'avais quand même pas la selle chauffante, faut pas exagérer


----------



## woulf (31 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'avais quand même pas la selle chauffante, faut pas exagérer



Ouais genre !

Sur les japonaises c'est du tout inclus, pas d'options, toussa toussa...

Sur les teutonnes par contre, tu paies les poignées chauffantes à l'unité !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

woulf a dit:


> Ouais genre !
> 
> Sur les japonaises c'est du tout inclus, pas d'options, toussa toussa...
> 
> Sur les teutonnes par contre, tu paies les poignées chauffantes à l'unité !



Ouai, des fois qu'il y ai une main plus faible que l'autre.
Un truc de branleur en gros.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Avril 2009)

woulf a dit:


> Ouais genre !
> 
> Sur les japonaises c'est du tout inclus, pas d'options, toussa toussa...
> 
> Sur les teutonnes par contre, tu paies les poignées chauffantes à l'unité !



ah non, sur la 1500 SE c'était en option


----------



## woulf (1 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ah non, sur la 1500 SE c'était en option



He bin, si les nippones se mettent à faire le plein d'options, c'est la fin des haricots ma bonne dame !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Ca sent bon le printemps ici à Flammekueche beach.
Envie de poser mes mains sur un guidon, d'enclencher la première et de partir enrouler les virolos du col du bonhomme, là, sous le soleil.
Sentir l'huile, l'odeur du cuir et les vibrations d'un bi...

Pitin. Aujourd'hui, c'est particulièrement dur d'être piéton.


----------



## michio (19 Avril 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Ca sent bon le printemps ici à Flammekueche beach.
> Envie de poser mes mains sur un guidon, d'enclencher la première et de partir enrouler les virolos du col du bonhomme, là, sous le soleil.
> Sentir l'huile, l'odeur du cuir et les vibrations d'un bi...
> 
> Pitin. Aujourd'hui, c'est particulièrement dur d'être piéton.


J'imagine...

Le week-end dernier, 1000 bornes jusqu'en Normandie juste pour aller retrouver des potes et récupérer un peu de Calva, de Pommeau et de Cidre... 

Pour les vrais virolos, ça va attendre le mois prochain et le Vercors 

Ca fait pas trop mal ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

michio a dit:


> J'imagine...
> 
> Le week-end dernier, 1000 bornes jusqu'en Normandie juste pour aller retrouver des potes et récupérer un peu de Calva, de Pommeau et de Cidre...
> 
> ...



Sois bénie ! :love:

Si, ça fait mal. Surtout quand le printemps se pointe.


----------



## Vivid (19 Avril 2009)

quand je vous entend.... ou plutôt vous lis  .... bouuuuuuuuuu ma fazer me manque !!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Vivid a dit:


> quand je vous entend.... ou plutôt vous lis  .... bouuuuuuuuuu ma fazer me manque !!



On parlait de moto là...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> On parlait de moto là...



Ah ? j'avais cru comprendre que toi, tu parlais "*absence* de moto"


----------



## Bassman (20 Avril 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Sois bénie ! :love:
> 
> Si, ça fait mal. Surtout quand le printemps se pointe.



Sur que ça doit pas être facile 

Pasque ce matin c'était vraiment super agréable. Les cons sont en vacances, les keufs aussi, du coup p'tite arsouille :love:


Nan je te plains.


----------



## Vivid (20 Avril 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> On parlait de moto là...



trop linéaire ???


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ? j'avais cru comprendre que toi, tu parlais "*absence* de moto"



Bon ok, même un quatre pattes irait... 



Bassman a dit:


> Sur que ça doit pas être facile
> 
> Pasque ce matin c'était vraiment super agréable. Les cons sont en vacances, les keufs aussi, du coup p'tite arsouille :love:
> 
> ...



gniiiiiiiiiiiiiii. 'culé 



Vivid a dit:


> trop linéaire ???



A mon goût. Comme la majorité des 4'.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Avril 2009)

Bé moi j'ai essayé celle-là hier... :love:




moteur issu de la daytona 675, petite soeur de la speed en 1050 mais apparement pas grand chose à lui envier.... à part peut-être le monobras en moins a l'arrière.

Ya des chances que j'attende pas la fin de l'été pour changer la mienne..


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Bé moi j'ai essayé celle-là hier... :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Superbe moteur !
T'as essayé le 1075 ? Assez déçu...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Avril 2009)

Nan uniquement la 675, mais apparement les grosse différence de prix entre les deux est vraiment énorme aux vues des performances de la petite...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Nan uniquement la 675, mais apparement les grosse différence de prix entre les deux est vraiment énorme aux vues des performances de la petite...



Oups, je m'a trompé, je voulais dire 1050. 

Disons que la "grosse" a tout en mieux. Partie cycle au top. Moteur plus coupleux.
Mais au final, c'est très aseptisé. Efficace mais sans véritable "émotion".
y'a bien les "pot-pot-pot" à la décélération qui sont amusant.

Le moteur de la "petiote" vient de la dayto qui reste une sacrée bécane qui en remontre beaucoup aux ténors de la même gamme (gex, R6, zx6, cbr...) niveau sensation.
C'est un sacré moulbif ! 

Je crois que t'as un bandit, ça va clairement te changer.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Avril 2009)

Yep... et pour mon assureur je reste dans du raisonnable niveau cylindrée.... psychologiquement ça passe mieux  ....


----------



## Chang (20 Mai 2009)

Salut les fondus !

quelqu'un a une idee de ce qu'est la becane que je mets en photo ?

Hormis la couleur, je trouve ce genre de becane assez cool et que si que j'avions le permis et que j'avions les thunes, je crois bien que sa soeur se trouverait a ce moment meme dans mon garage ... :rateau: ...​


----------



## Pooley (20 Mai 2009)

zis is a chopper my dear, c'est un mec qui part d'un cadre et qui rajoute ses pièces comme il le veut itou itou... le problème de ce genre de bécane c'est que les flics les laissent rarement rouler 

HD RULE!


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mai 2009)

Yep, 
moteur *Shovelhead *il me semble 
En Californie tu peux rouler avec... la photo serait bien d'là-bas

Ici, les anges bleus et blancs se feraient un malin plaisir à griffoner quelques feuilles de leur carnet à souches


----------



## michio (20 Mai 2009)

Chang a dit:


> j'avions le permis et que j'avions les thunes, je crois bien que sa soeur se trouverait a ce moment meme dans mon garage ... :rateau: ...


Dans le garage, oui... :rateau:

Je me vois pas traverser la France avec ça pour aller dans le Vercors demain...  alors qu'avec mon tracteur...


----------



## Bassman (20 Mai 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Oups, je m'a trompé, je voulais dire 1050.
> 
> Disons que la "grosse" a tout en mieux. Partie cycle au top. Moteur plus coupleux.
> Mais au final, c'est très aseptisé. Efficace mais sans véritable "émotion".
> ...



D'ailleurs en parlant de ça, j'me dis que la remplacante du Z750 serait p'tet dans les ZX6R ou p'tet 675 dayto 
Faut que je prenne rdv pour tester le ZX6R déjà


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2009)

Oulah. En terme de position, c'est encore plus pistard que la CBR.
Ton genoux va pas apprécier... 

Je me tate. Personne a un R6 d'occaz ?


----------



## Bassman (20 Mai 2009)

Testé rapidement le ZX6R hier soir, la position est meilleure pour mon genou que le 600CBR 2009 (pourquoi ces cons ont remontés les cales pieds de 2 cm et que du coup je ne peux plus monter dessus ?  )


----------



## Lila (20 Mai 2009)

..moi j'ai testé ça ce WE.....
d'la balle baby ...
un vrai rail sur l'angle et un bon confort malgré mon grand gabarit (grand j'ai dit pas gros ...)...
..le moulin est creux en bas un peu ....même par rapport à la VFR....mais dès la barre des 4000 passée, ça envoie du bois ...et dans un bruit trèssss Ducatt ! envoûtant....
un vrai régal .....mais pour riche seulement !!!!! quand tu vois le prix à côté de la 675 Daytona ou même des promos chez Honda (1000 Fireblade 2008 à 10 400 )....ça fout les jetons ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Testé rapidement le ZX6R hier soir, la position est meilleure pour mon genou que le 600CBR 2009 (pourquoi ces cons ont remontés les cales pieds de 2 cm et que du coup je ne peux plus monter dessus ?  )



Pour que les cons comme moi puissent avoir une garde au sol de goret !  



Lila a dit:


> ..moi j'ai testé ça ce WE.....
> d'la balle baby ...
> un vrai rail sur l'angle et un bon confort malgré mon grand gabarit (grand j'ai dit pas gros ...)...
> ..le moulin est creux en bas un peu ....même par rapport à la VFR....mais dès la barre des 4000 passée, ça envoie du bois ...et dans un bruit trèssss Ducatt ! envoûtant....
> un vrai régal .....mais pour riche seulement !!!!! quand tu vois le prix à côté de la 675 Daytona ou même des promos chez Honda (1000 Fireblade 2008 à 10 400 &#8364....ça fout les jetons ...



Papy m'a écouté !!!   
Et la femme, elle en dit quoi ?


----------



## Chang (21 Mai 2009)

Pooley, Thunderheart >> Merci pour la reponse ... je pense pas effectivement que tu puisses faire des centaines de bornes sans avoir les bras qui fatiguent et le cul qui demande un repis mais bon, ca me fait marrer comme position/design ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2009)

Mouaif. Utile pour bronzer sous les aisselles le temps d'aller chercher ta baguette.


----------



## Pooley (22 Mai 2009)

mais dans le genre légal et un peu dans le même trip tu peux taper dans de la dyna... voire même dans du softail si tu veux faire de la route...

et moi je commence à en avoir plein le cul d'être passager sur la Electra du popa alors vivement le permis cet été...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2009)

Pooley a dit:


> moi je commence à *en avoir plein le cul* d'être passager sur la Electra du popa



Un tansad de mauvaise qualité ?


----------



## Chang (22 Mai 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Mouaif. Utile pour bronzer sous les aisselles le temps d'aller chercher ta baguette.



Ouais ben vu la route que j'ai a faire pour trouver une baguette, autant que ce soit fait avec style ...  ...

Mais sinon je viens de voir des photos du Honda Fury, un chopper qui sort en 2010 ... j'aime bien, bonne gueule, ... j'ai toujours iame ces gros pneus arrieres, ce guidon releve, sans pousser dans l'extreme avec les poignets a 45 degres au dessus de la tete ...




​


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mai 2009)

*@Pooley*,

j'ai eu un Softail Custom (FXSTC) pendant une 10aine d'années. Pas vraiment l'idéal pour les longues ballades :hein:

Une bonne Dyna avec position de conduite normale et bons boudins à ressorts, ça l'fait mieux 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h57 ----------

Sympa le Fury, mais un air de déjà vu, non ?


----------



## Chang (22 Mai 2009)

Perso je n'y connais rien en moto, donc je ne saurais me prononcer ...


----------



## Pooley (22 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un tansad de mauvaise qualité ?



même pas c'est un énorme pouf super confortable...

je pensais plus au road king qu'au softail pour faire de la route sans passer par la Electra qui ne fait pas forcément l'unanimité (celà dit niveau confort je sais pas si on peut faire mieux... ah si, ptetre les goldwing, MWARF  )


----------



## woulf (22 Mai 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> [Sympa le Fury, mais un air de déjà vu, non ?



Ca ressemble à s'y méprendre à une extrapolation de la vieille et vénérable Honda Shadow 600 des années 90 (les premiers modèles étaient soit bleu, soit bordeau). Y'avait le moulbif de la transalp retravaillé avec une boîte 4.

Ceci dit, que Honda sorte un modèle pareil qui aurait plus sa place dans la rubrique prototype, je trouve ça bien, ça permet d'augmenter un peu la diversité des modèles, même si je ne serai pas client pour un engin pareil.


----------



## Lila (25 Mai 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Papy m'a écouté !!!
> Et la femme, elle en dit quoi ?



......DTR !!!!!! voilà ce qu'elle en dit !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

Dans tes roubignolles ?


----------



## Lila (25 Mai 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Dans tes roubignolles ?



:hosto::hosto::hosto::rateau: .....'xact!
..;en plus de l'humiliation je suis con damné à rouler en VFR noire de plus de 10 ans.......

..d'ailleurs je ne roule plus que la nuit.....les seules nuits de pleine lune...sur des routes que seuls les sangliers (les plus vieux uniquement) connaissent....tous feux éteints pour ne pas être vu....bien entendu je coupe le moteur à 5 km de la ville et je pousse pour rentrer chez moi ...me jetant dans chaque fossé à la moindre lueur de phares ou d'une ombre, fusse-t-elle même ne serait-ce que d'un chien (déjà pour pas qu'il me morde et/ou me pisse dessus).....personne ne sait (à part toi) que je mène cette double vie honteuse....à ma femme je dis que je vais boire au bar de l'amicale des boulistes supporters de l'OM ou que je vais aux putes ou au casino....j'ai planqué mes affaires de moto dans un sac poubelle dans une grotte dans la colline, à 2 heures de marche du village.....

c dur quand tu as un étron caché !!!!!


----------



## Bassman (25 Mai 2009)

Parle pas d'étron, Khyu va encore nous parler de feu le sien


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

Et nous disions donc... après deux jolies bornes d'asphaltes, bitumées du plus beau et tendre grains de bétons, les papillons papillonnant, les oiseaux chantant, le soleil brillant, les SDS stringuant, les durites suintant, les svs ? NON ROULANT !

Salope !


----------



## olaf1966 (30 Mai 2009)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Ya des chances que j'attende pas la fin de l'été pour changer la mienne..



J'veux la même... :love:

J'ai essayé ce petit roadster, c'est un régal, et le moteur est réellement bluffant.

Reste à convaincre ma femme :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2009)

olaf1966 a dit:


> Reste à convaincre ma femme :rateau:



Là, c'est toi, qu'a intérêt à être réellement bluffant !


----------



## EtVlan (19 Juillet 2009)

Et sur trois roues?

Spyder


----------



## Bassman (20 Juillet 2009)

Faut aimer les emmerdes de la voiture ET de la moto combinés&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (20 Juillet 2009)

Une solution alternative


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2009)

EtVlan a dit:


> Et sur trois roues?
> 
> Spyder



Le truc tourne complètement à plat comme une caisse, pas du tout comme les scoots à 3 roues.
Inconduisible par le commun des mortels qui se bourre au premier virage pris un peu vite...


----------



## Romuald (20 Juillet 2009)

Ca vient du Canada. Ca doit être pour que les fan des motoneige puissent continuer à s'amuser quand il n'y en a plus (de neige)
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2009)

J'ai essayé ça hier.
C'est un peu mou mais très confortable.
Relativement maniable, je m'attendais à un truc plus lourd.
Une sacrée gueule. Finition un peu juste par contre. A 12000 euros, c'est osé.

Bref, sympa pour la conduite cool.


----------



## EtVlan (20 Juillet 2009)

Sinon, il y a le T-Rex






ou le V13R






Campagna Motors au Québec


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2009)

Je chie dans la bouche des scooter 

Cette enflure me nique le feu arrière, et se casse&#8230; Si j'le croise, je lui fait bouffer ses plaquettes de frein


----------



## Amok (21 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Je chie dans la bouche des scooter
> 
> Cette enflure me nique le feu arrière, et se casse Si j'le croise, je lui fait bouffer ses plaquettes de frein



Ca fout les boules de voir qu'un scooter un peu trafiqué va plus vite que ta mobylette ?!


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2009)

Nan ca fout les boules de voir d'un trou du cul me rentre dedans, et se barre&#8230;


----------



## Lila (21 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Nan ca fout les boules de voir d'*un trou du cul me rentre dedans*, et se barre




ahhh ces amours fugaces des motards où les amants se quittent lâchement après l'étreinte .....


----------



## sundance (21 Juillet 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> J'ai essayé ça hier.
> C'est un peu mou mais très confortable.
> Relativement maniable, je m'attendais à un truc plus lourd.
> Une sacrée gueule. Finition un peu juste par contre. A 12000 euros, c'est osé.
> ...



je l'ai essayée l'année dernière aussi et j'ai vraiment adoré le confort, la stabilité, son freinage couplé abs/cbs. On se fait très vite à l'automatique et franchement passer les vitesses, çà ne m'a pas du tout manqué. Surprise de ne pas sentir ses 270kgs, je pense que c'est dû au fait qu'elle soit très basse. Je suis étonnée de ne pas en voir très souvent en région parisienne, pour qu'elle raison est-elle boudée? Alors que les gros scooters ont du succès, celle-ci est boudée par les motards alors qu'on a l'avantage d'avoir un hybride moto/scoot de 700 cm3. Certes elle est chère, on en trouve d'occasion à 8500 euros avec peu de kms, c'est le prix d'un gros scooter non?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2009)

sundance a dit:


> je l'ai essayée l'année dernière aussi et j'ai vraiment adoré le confort, la stabilité, son freinage couplé abs/cbs. On se fait très vite à l'automatique et franchement passer les vitesses, çà ne m'a pas du tout manqué. Surprise de ne pas sentir ses 270kgs, je pense que c'est dû au fait qu'elle soit très basse. Je suis étonnée de ne pas en voir très souvent en région parisienne, pour qu'elle raison est-elle boudée? Alors que les gros scooters ont du succès, celle-ci est boudée par les motards alors qu'on a l'avantage d'avoir un hybride moto/scoot de 700 cm3. Certes elle est chère, on en trouve d'occasion à 8500 euros avec peu de kms, c'est le prix d'un gros scooter non?



Ouai plutôt d'accord.
Mais à part la gueule et 2/3 détails techniques, elle est quand même molle.
Ca me ferai mal au cul de mettre près de 12000 euros dans un deux roues alors que je vais me faire griller par une bonneville.
Question sensation, à part le vent dans-ta-face, y'a pas grand chose. Très lisse, très scoot.
Mais pour des mecs comme lila ou bassou, c'est parfait. Ils peuvent enfin se traîner avec une bonne excuse.


----------



## Charly777 (21 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Nan ca fout les boules de voir d'un trou du cul me rentre dedans, et se barre



Enfin, sur ce coup je ne sais pas qui est le trou... 

:mouais: pas très fin... ami motard, je sors...
N'empêche qu'est ce qu'il sont pète... c** ses scoots


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Ouai plutôt d'accord.
> Mais à part la gueule et 2/3 détails techniques, elle est quand même molle.
> Ca me ferai mal au cul de mettre près de 12000 euros dans un deux roues alors que je vais me faire griller par une bonneville.
> Question sensation, à part le vent dans-ta-face, y'a pas grand chose. Très lisse, très scoot.
> Mais pour des mecs comme lila ou bassou, c'est parfait. Ils peuvent enfin se traîner avec une bonne excuse.



Faut aimer les skateboard quoi :sleep:

En attendant mon mignon, moi je roule tous les jours en Z750, et toi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> En attendant mon mignon, moi je roule tous les jours en Z750, et toi ?



Je pisse sur les brèles de nain et les cylindres à trous.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Faut aimer les skateboard quoi :sleep:
> 
> En attendant mon mignon, moi je roule tous les jours en Z750, et toi ?



Moi ?!
Je t'emmerde.


----------



## michio (23 Juillet 2009)

Un copain a essayé le Spyder et a été emballé 

Il pense prendre ça quand il sera trop vieux pour enfourcher sa bécane ou tenir debout dessus 


Sinon, petite balade Jura - Grandes Alpes (Colombière, Aravis, Saisies, Roselend, Isera, Télégraphe, Galibier, Izoard, Bonette, Vars, Couillole...) - Gorges du Verdon - Gorges du Tarn.


4400km en deux semaines 

Que du bonheur avec mon tracteur


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Bassman (31 Juillet 2009)

Bon. C'est vérifié.

Je peux pas prendre plus de 140 Km/h sous le Louvre sans lever la roue avant&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2009)

Frimeur !


----------



## Lila (5 Août 2009)

...laissssse .....tant qu'on a pas les films de la police pour vérifier, il peut raconter nimpornawak.....


----------



## michio (5 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bon. C'est vérifié.
> 
> Je peux pas prendre plus de 140 Km/h sous le Louvre sans lever la roue avant


Mytho ! 

C'est juste que tu tires un poil court... change ton PSB :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2009)

michio a dit:


> Mytho !
> 
> C'est juste que tu tires un poil court... change ton PSB :rateau:



Non, c'est pas une Cagiva Mito, c'est un Z750.


----------



## olaf1966 (5 Août 2009)

Peut être un amortisseur arrière un peu fatigué...Même neuf, il ne vaut pas grand chose, alors après avoir soutenu un e grosse bête pleine de poils et de responsabilités  :rateau:


----------



## Lila (6 Août 2009)

olaf1966 a dit:


> Peut être un amortisseur arrière un peu fatigué...Même neuf, il ne vaut pas grand chose, alors après avoir soutenu un e grosse bête pleine de poils et de responsabilités  :rateau:




...ou alors une surcharge pondérale ......


----------



## michio (6 Août 2009)

olaf1966 a dit:


> Peut être un amortisseur arrière un peu fatigué...Même neuf, il ne vaut pas grand chose


Comme le reste de la bécane  :love: ?

-----------------------------------------> pout pout pout ... parti.....


----------



## sundance (9 Août 2009)

Pour les passionnés d'ORNI, je viens de m'acheter le DN01. Après vous en avoir déjà parlé, je dois dire que cette moto est vraiment bluffante pour peu qu'on aime la conduite cool un peu façon harley
même si il y a que très peu d'exemplaires en france, difficile de changer les mentalités des motards par contre elle marche très bien à l'étranger. Même si je me fais chambrer, pas grâve, je suis contente de faire partie d'une minorité

cette moto interpelle tellement que je passe mon temps à discutailler à chaque arrêt

Honda a de plus sortit une série très très limitée pour cet été moins de 30 exemplaires blancs, cela me la rend encore plus unique!

j'aimerais bien rencontrer d'autres possesseurs de cette machine car je ne sais comment les trouver! alors on ne sait jamais car entre le mac et l'adn aussi uniques l'un que l'autre, j'ai peut être une chance


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2009)

C'est sûr que c'est pas facile de trouver de gens sur DN01, vu comment c'est moche


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est sûr que c'est pas facile de trouver de gens sur DN01, vu comment c'est moche



Y'a peu de chance que je l'achète parce que c'est un peu mou (et que j'ai pas les flouz ), mais l'esthétique est quand même superbe. Elle en impose...
En tout cas, comparé à une Z750, je préfère de loin la DN01.  

Sinon la XB12S... Même en tong et en calbut, c'est sympa. :love:


----------



## michio (9 Août 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> l'esthétique est quand même superbe. Elle en impose...
> En tout cas, comparé à une Z750, je préfère de loin la DN01.


Pas mieux !

Remarque, j'en connais qui l'essayerai juste pour voir s'ils peuvent la pousser à 140 sous le Louvre, elle, juste comme ça, pour voir, sans lever la roue avant


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2009)

michio a dit:


> Pas mieux !
> 
> Remarque, j'en connais qui l'essayerai juste pour voir s'ils peuvent la pousser à 140 sous le Louvre, elle, juste comme ça, pour voir, sans lever la roue avant



Y'a pas de risque. Tu lèves pas.


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Y'a peu de chance que je l'achète parce que c'est un peu mou (et que j'ai pas les flouz ), mais l'esthétique est quand même superbe. Elle en impose...
> En tout cas, comparé à une Z750, je préfère de loin la DN01.
> 
> Sinon la XB12S... Même en tong et en calbut, c'est sympa. :love:



Oui. Tu as le droit d'avoir des goûts de chiottes.

Comme d'avoir essayé de me vendre comme ultra puissante ta vieille bouse. Même le CBF te la collait


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Oui. Tu as le droit d'avoir des goûts de chiottes.
> 
> Comme d'avoir essayé de me vendre comme ultra puissante ta vieille bouse. Même le CBF te la collait



En ligne droite c'est pas du jeu ! 
Dans les virolos, c'est une autre histoire. :hosto:


----------



## sundance (9 Août 2009)

oui heureusement que tous les goûts sont dans la nature et que chacun trouve sa monture

donc je vous mets une photo histoire que çà plaise à certain et pas du tout à d'autres












la voici donc en blanc nacré, top case assortit pour compenser le manque de rangement et selle bagster personnalisée de tout confort, rien à voir avec l'originale.

question look, faut que je trouve une solution aux clignos oranges qui seraient mieux en blanc mais çà n'existe pas.

140 au louvre :affraid: mais qui fait un truc pareil


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2009)

sundance a dit:


> je vous mets une photo histoire que çà plaise à certain et pas du tout à d'autres



Ben, Honda chasse sur les terres de béhèmme, là, non ?



sundance a dit:


> 140 au louvre :affraid: mais qui fait un truc pareil



Depuis que Nounours à gonflé sa mob, il se sent plus, mais le nitroglyceriméthanol, ça a ses limites


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2009)

Le blanc nacré Ducati est superbe. Ici... :mouais:

A voir en vrai.


----------



## michio (9 Août 2009)

sundance a dit:


> donc je vous mets une photo histoire que çà plaise à certain et pas du tout à d'autres



'tain, Batman a changé de bécane 

J'aime bien 

Edit
Le Rider tient pas planqué derrière la micro bulle ?


----------



## sundance (9 Août 2009)

merci! 

pour bmw, on m'a déjà demandé de quelle caserne j'étais si çà peut m'ouvrir la route

pour tom tom, pas possible sous la bulle car d'une part çà cachait le compteur et d'autre part, le concess m'a dit qu'il fallait tout percer, apparemment ce fut une prise de tête:hein:

donc, je ne vois rien finalement, tom tom est trop près de moi de plus je n'ai pas l'oreillette car celle ci n'est pas livrée avec le kit france:mouais: je l'aurais dans 3 semaines.. je vais donc essayer avec une oreillette tel et voir si me faire guider à l'oreille me suffit..

@ Michio, c'est normal ce n'est pas la batmob mais la batwomanmob ! je vous la présente en avant première !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2009)

Pour l'oreillette d'origine, sur long parcours, c'est atroce.
Essaye de la remplacer par une intra. Tu perds le kit piéton (bah ouai, avec c'te brèle c'est pareil ) mais tu gagnes en confort.


----------



## michio (9 Août 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Pour l'oreillette d'origine, sur long parcours, c'est atroce.
> Essaye de la remplacer par une intra. Tu perds le kit piéton (bah ouai, avec c'te brèle c'est pareil ) mais tu gagnes en confort.


Tu peux aussi le jumeler avec ton iPhone, et utiliser des intras pour iPhone, comme ça tu as musique et guidage... en attendant l'oreillette BT.

Le confort des oreillettes Scala dépend des casques, mais ça m'étonne que l'oreillette ne soit pas fournie d'origine  

Certains arrivent à jumeler iPhone / Rider / Cardo, mais plus ou moins facilement selon le modèle d'oreillette.

Sinon, cet été, j'ai réussi à utiliser l'iphone avec des intras, y compris pour répondre au téléphone (micro coincé dans le tour de cou), mais pas à tous les coups


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2009)

C'est intéressant ça.
T'arrives à jumeler l'iPhone avec le tomtom directos ? 
Tu peux répondre aux coups de fils directement depuis l'écran du tomtom ?

Sinon, celui de mon père se recharge plus très bien sur le socle. Ca recharge par intermittence. Une idée ?
J'ai vérifié les connecteurs, ça semble nickel.


----------



## michio (10 Août 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Sinon, celui de mon père se recharge plus très bien sur le socle. Ca recharge par intermittence. Une idée ?
> J'ai vérifié les connecteurs, ça semble nickel.


J'ai pas mal de copains qui ont le soucis.
Ca donne ça au niveau des connecteurs :
http://scratt83.blog4ever.com/blog/lirarticle-22482-124002.html

(Edit : en bas de la page du lien)



Khyu a dit:


> C'est intéressant ça.
> T'arrives à jumeler l'iPhone avec le tomtom directos ?
> Tu peux répondre aux coups de fils directement depuis l'écran du tomtom ?


Je vois avec un autre ami qui a jumelé son TTR, son iPhone et son ScalaRider.
Il est en vacances en ce moment, mais je vois avec lui qui est jumelé avec quoi.


----------



## Romuald (10 Août 2009)

C'est fan de 2 roues ou fan de tom-tom et d'iphone ici ?

Pis téléphoner roue AV levée à 140 sous le Louvre, ça va pas le faire, surtout si on regarde le Tom-tom en même temps. 



Plus sérieusement, téléphoner tout court quand on roule, ça le fait pas non plus. On critique suffisament les caisseux qui le font, ce n'est pas pour le faire nous aussi, oreillette ou pas.


----------



## Bassman (10 Août 2009)

J'suis d'accord avec le bouc.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2009)

Quand tu vois le nombre de trouducs, le téléphone coincé dans le casque qui zigzaguent, t'as des envies de meurtre...


----------



## sundance (10 Août 2009)

c'est clair que je ne risque pas de connecter mon iphone:affraid: c'est vraiment un truc à se prendre un ovni dans la tête!

moi aussi je me demande comment font tous les types en scoot au tél déjà qu'ils pilotent comme des ânes:mouais:

en moto, j'en ai jamais vu et j'espère franchement qu'il n'y en a pas, déjà que les motards n'ont pas la côte!:hein:

sinon, pour quelle raison l'oreillette tom tom est un supplice sur la route? comme je ne l'ai jamais vue..
effectivement pas livrée avec le tom  france mais avec le tom europe! délire:mouais:


----------



## michio (10 Août 2009)

sundance a dit:


> c'est clair que je ne risque pas de connecter mon iphone:affraid: c'est vraiment un truc à se prendre un ovni dans la tête!


Le coup du téléphone, c'était même pas fait exprès  : le micro était passé côté casque sous l'attache, alors j'ai appuyé pour voir... et ça a marché :mouais:, surtout que je mets en mode avion en général... (non, non, je parle pas de la vitesse au sol )
J'aurais pas joué à ça en montant l'Iseran, l'Izoard, le Galibier ou la Bonette 

Pour la musique, c'est quand même plus que sympa : réglée à mi volume, ça couvre le bruit du vent mais couvre moins les bruits ambiants que les bouchons à oreilles.
Et se faire la route du Puy en Velay avec Stairway To Heaven en fond sonore ...

----
Edit : les oreillettes ressemblent à ça - http://www.tecnoglobe.com/


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2009)

Merci pour le lien.

Et pour ce qui est du jumelage, c'est pas pour téléphoner, c'est pour la zik.


----------



## michio (12 Août 2009)

Je cite la réponse du copain (j'ai remplacé par YYY et XXX les noms de deux autres copains, YYY avec iPhone, TTR et Scala d'origine Tomtom, XXX juste avec un ScalaQ2 et vieux Tomtom relié par fil à l'oreillette) :
_Depuis que j'ai l'I.Phone, il se connecte sans souci au TTR et au Scala quel que soit l'ordre. Par contre je n'arrive plus à avoir mon TTR sur le scala, et ça c'était bien avant mon achat de l'I.Phone. Pourquoi, je ne sais pas. Je pense que le pb vient du scala, bien qu'au début ou je l'ai eu, tout fonctionnait, y compris l'interphone moto à moto.
Lorsque je branche l'I.Phone, j'ai le choix, soit le connecter sur le scala soit sur le TTR. 
J'ai pas eu le temps depuis mon retour des Dolomites, de me pencher sur le pb.

De plus, l'interphone moto à moto ne fonctionne pas avec le scala fourni avec le TTR, alors qu'avec un Scala Q2 (comme le mien) il n'y a aucun souci. 
YYY qui a celui du TTR ne peut pas se connecter avec moi, alors qu'avec XXX qui a aussi un Q2, la connection fonctionne. 
Il faudrait que je fasse une R.A.Z. de tous mes appareils et que je recommence le pairrage. 
Voilà, je ne sais pas si cela peut t'aider...._

Si ça peut aider pour la zique et le TTR...


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2009)

Voilà, c'est décidé, je vais voir demain soir combien la concession me reprendrait mon Z750, et si tout va bien, d'ici quelques semaines j'aurais ça : 






:love: :love: :love: :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h35 ----------

Ah ben les assurances disent le contraire : "M'sieur, vous avez pleins de sous j'espère ?"


Quel beau métier assureur&#8230;

1900 euros pour assurer ça, alors que j'ai le bonus maxi&#8230; J'ai juste l'âge des statistiques&#8230;


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Août 2009)

L'âge des statistiques ouais... restons vigilents..
Un pote s'est encore fait tapé ce we... une nana qui s'est endormi au volant. Pas joli le resultat...

...be aware.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Voilà, c'est décidé, je vais voir demain soir combien la concession me reprendrait mon Z750, et si tout va bien, d'ici quelques semaines j'aurais ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout ce qu'on te dit sert à rien ? :mouais:
Un speed ou une sprint, c'est tout. 

Et c'est ridicule de mettre autant dans une assurance...


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Tout ce qu'on te dit sert à rien ? :mouais:
> Un speed ou une sprint, c'est tout.



J'ai aussi encore le droit d'avoir mon propre avis et de ne pas faire tel qu'untel ou untel voudrait que je fasse.
J'ai essayé le ZX6R et la Daytona, et j'ai fait mon choix.



> Et c'est ridicule de mettre autant dans une assurance...



Je n'ai pas dit que j'allais le faire, et quand bien même, ça ne regarderait que moi non ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h06 ----------

Et tu vas voir que c'est encore moi qui vais passer pour l'obtus de service&#8230;

Sincèrement, je sature là de ceux qui savent mieux que les autres, surtout dans des domaines où la qualité que l'on donne aux objets n'est que dans le subjectif.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> (...)
> J'ai essayé le ZX6R et la Daytona, et j'ai fait mon choix.
> (...)



Et niveau position de conduite la Dayto, elle semble plus ramassée et un guidon placé plus bas... pour les grands gabarits ça dit quoi ? Pas trop extrème ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> J'ai aussi encore le droit d'avoir mon propre avis et de ne pas faire tel qu'untel ou untel voudrait que je fasse.
> J'ai essayé le ZX6R et la Daytona, et j'ai fait mon choix.
> 
> 
> ...



Hé. Je te mets pas le couteau sous la gorge. 
Et encore une fois, le ressenti à bécane ne regarde que toi.
N'empêche que. Une street ou une speed, c'est les avantages du 4' avec un pseudo-couple de bi.
Niveau position de conduite, c'est quand même moins "franc" que la kawa.

Et puis zut. On se marre, ou bien.


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2009)

On peut pas dire que je sois un grand gabarit. Avec mes 1m75, c'est effectivement plus ramassé que le ZX6R, et nettement plus sur les poignets.
Du coup, pour les trajets que je fais (90% de Paris), c'est pas viable, alors que le ZX6R se révèle quasiment aussi confortable que le Z750, surtout avec le poids que je fais (90kg sur les poignets, ça pique).

Niveau moteur, le 3 papates de triumph a une belle sonorité, semble assez joueur. Le kawa est plus moelleux, quoiqu'un peu plus creux à bas régime, mais sans être catastrophique (contrairement au CBR600 qui lui n'a rien sans les poches à bas régime) avec une sonorité très métallique (sans doute dû au pot d'échapement).

Si je devais faire mon "classement" en fonction de mon utilisation par rapport à la position de conduite, je prendrais en 1er la kawa, en second la honda et en 3 la triumph.

Le seul soucis, c'est que le CBR 600 2009 a vu ses cales pieds remontés d'1,5cm, et qu'avec mon genou en miette, je ne peux plus poser le pied sur le cale pied&#8230; :mouais: 

De toutes façons, vu le prix pour assurer les bestioles&#8230; J'vais devoir prendre mon mal en patience&#8230; 

Putain je sais pas ce que je vais prendre en attendant :hum:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

Un Van-Van ?


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2009)

Puf arrêtes, même le Z100 qui serait mon "dernier" choix, l'assurance en demande 1200 euros :sick: alors que je passe à même pas 730euros pour le 750


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

Pour du tout-risque ? :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2009)

ouaip


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

T'as essayé la mutuelle des motards ?


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2009)

Je vais regarder, mais a priori c'est dans les mêmes prix


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

C'est censé être plus souple qu'AMV. Passé 3 à 5 ans de permis, ils deviennent plus intéressants.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Août 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Un Van-Van ?


Tiens... mon voisin à essayé de m'en revendre un hier :rateau: ..

Sinon je suis à la mutuelle des motards et j'ai deja fait des simuls pour mon éventuel changement.
Sachant que j'ai environ 1 ans et demi de permis :
 - Z1000 (an 2008) -> 1050 &#8364; à l'année (tous risques)
 - 675 dayto (an 2008) -> 1300 &#8364; à l'année (tous risques mais 21 mois de permis requis )

De plus couplé à l'assurance habitation ils font -10% sur le tous risques et -20% avec l'assurance auto.


----------



## michio (27 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> même* le Z100* qui serait mon "dernier" choix


Tu vas vraiment économiser sur l'assurance avec ce modèle... ! Une nouveauté 2010 ? :rateau:

Je suis sorti...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Août 2009)

En moto, tu peux boire plus qu'avec la voiture, le vent ça dessoûle.


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2009)

Bon ben c'est fait 

Le Z750 reste à la concession Samedi matin, et je récupère le Z1000 (finalement, le Z100 avait rien dans le sac ) le Samedi d'après :love:

Z1000 Noir ABS


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Août 2009)

'tain la classe


----------



## Charly777 (27 Août 2009)

J'arrive un peu tard mais solly azard ? comme courtier il n'est pas trop excessif... et un copain n'a eu aucun soucis en cas de pépin.


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2009)

Charly777 a dit:


> J'arrive un peu tard mais solly azard ? comme courtier il n'est pas trop excessif... et un copain n'a eu aucun soucis en cas de pépin.



Poster bourré, c'est mal.


----------



## Charly777 (27 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Poster bourré, c'est mal.




Gnagna 

T'es allé voir pour l'assurance chez solly azar ? C'est pas vraiment un assureur, c'est un courtier mais ils ont des prix intéressant même pour des sportives...
Et donc, j'ai un pote ayant eu un accident et chez eux ; aucun problème niveau remboursement.

C'est bon, j'ai dessaoulé... :rateau:
Bien que je sois arrivé un peu tard au vu de ton acquisition... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2009)

Féloch'.


----------



## Bladrak (28 Août 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Féloch'.



Poil à la caboche !
Enfin pour ceux qu'il reste...


----------



## woulf (28 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bon ben c'est fait
> 
> Le Z750 reste à la concession Samedi matin, et je récupère le Z1000 (finalement, le Z100 avait rien dans le sac ) le Samedi d'après :love:
> 
> Z1000 Noir ABS



Bravo 

Effectivement, le problème des 600 de ces dernières années, c'est les bas et moyen régime; bref, faut tirer dedans comme un malade pour avoir des sensations.
Avant de lire que t'avais acheté un Z1000, je me disais que j'allais te suggérer de lorgner vers des plus grosses cylindrées, mais comme t'es un grand garçon d'1m75, t'as pas eu besoin 

Et on dira ce que voudra, mais Size DOES matter (je parle de la cylindrée, bien sûr).

Tu nous feras péter les tofs avec toi sur ton engin diabolique, hein ?


----------



## Foguenne (1 Septembre 2009)

Je suis de retour dans le monde des deux roues. 
Ça manque parfois de puissance mais ça va.


----------



## Lila (1 Septembre 2009)

Foguenne a dit:


> J......Ça manque parfois de puissance mais ça va.



  ..tu mets de l'ether !!!!!!.....

...et comment tu fais pour chaler la cagole avec c'te brêle ?


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ..tu mets de l'ether !!!!!!.....
> 
> ...et comment tu fais pour chaler la cagole avec c'te brêle ?



Assise sur le guidon, dos à la route et les pieds sur le porte-bagage 
Tain, comment que t'as pas l'esprit pratique toi !
On voit que ça roule en VFR


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

woulf a dit:


> On voit que ça roule en VFR



Ca roule plus des masses.
Il semblerait qu'il ai pété son moteur en essayant de me suivre la dernière fois.
Et pour nicker une honda, faut y aller vraiment comme un bouseux.

Ces mecs du sud... ils se prennent tellement pour des cadors. :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (2 Septembre 2009)

Tu as changé toi&#8230;

&#8230; depuis que tu angles à mort dans le métro


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu as changé toi
> 
> depuis que tu angles à mort dans le métro



Je prends pas le métro. Ca pu et y'a des gens dedans. :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h50 ----------

D'ailleurs, tu fais quoi depuis 3 jours toi ?


----------



## Bassman (2 Septembre 2009)

Si tu es sage, tu pourras passer à la maison renifler la gomme neuve de mon boudin arrière Samedi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Si tu es sage, tu pourras passer à la maison renifler la gomme neuve de mon boudin arrière Samedi



Ca va sentir le riz ! 
Je préfère quand ça sent les pasta.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> mon boudin arrière



T'as encore changé de copine? :rateau:


----------



## Lila (3 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Ca roule plus des masses.
> Il semblerait qu'il ai pété son moteur en essayant de me suivre la dernière fois.




Ah ah ah !!!!!......bah oui c'est vrai..........*30 bornes en 1er* à avoir peur te te perdre (soit passke tu risquais de te prendre un rocher de la falaise, soit passke tu sortais tellement large des virolos que yavait plus de route) dans les lacets du col de l'Espigoulier.....

.....mais on remets ça quand tu veux ....je te montrerai comment on se sert du truc cylindrique qui tourne à droite sur le guidon...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h20 ----------




woulf a dit:


> Assise sur le guidon, dos à la route et les pieds sur le porte-bagage



.....j'ai toujours adoré les paysages avec des gorges, des forêts..... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> .....mais on remets ça quand tu veux ....je te montrerai comment on se sert du truc cylindrique qui tourne à droite sur le guidon...



Par contre, pour le franchissement du talus avec réception sur côte flottante la démo n'est franchement pas nécessaire


----------



## Lila (3 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Par contre, pour le franchissement du talus avec réception sur côte flottante la démo n'est franchement pas nécessaire



....'taiiiiinnnnn ! toi avec ta mémoire, je pourrai jamais me racheter une réput ' ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2009)

Merci Tibo de restituer à tous la vérité vraie.

Lila est une lopette.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Lila est une lopette.



Pas du tout, il fait le sacrifie son corps quand il faut pour protéger ses petits camarades moins doués :love:


----------



## Lila (3 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pas du tout, il fait le sacrifie son corps quand il faut pour protéger ses petits camarades moins doués :love:



.........par exemple je ferai bien le sacrifice de mon corps pour palier l'inexpérience de mon petit camarde Khyu dans beaucoup de domaine où il ne m'a pas l'air effectivement très doué...(, moto, virolos, photos, dos.......et j'en passe...)....

....mais bon, l'a pas tort le perdreau.....je vieillis..;tout comme ma bonne vieille machine..Faut dire ya de moins en moins de pièces de rechange....pour les 2 ....donc on s'énerve avec parcimonie, juste le temps d'enfumer quelques poireaux fraîchement démoulus avec leur kawakaka ou pire ....leur Decratti....et puis on coupe les gaz, on les laisse passer préserver la belle tradition des illusions de la jeunesse.....(dont on retrouve souvent les fiers représentants penauds, les roues en l'air dans le fossé, les pizzas décalquées sur toutes les articulations saillantes...car bien sûr ils roulent en tongs et jeans pour faire ++ djeun's, et pleurnichant "maman maman", preuve s'il en fallait, de la confusion qui règne dans leur cerveau infantile qui confond encore la poignée des gaz avec la girafe hochet qui était leur seul ami de berceau)...

or donc....les seuls bons motards .....sont les *VIEUX* motards


----------



## michio (3 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> or donc....les seuls bons motards .....sont les *VIEUX* motards


On est vieux quand ?


----------



## Romuald (3 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> or donc....les seuls bons motards .....sont les *VIEUX* motards





michio a dit:


> On est vieux quand ?



Vieux motard que jamais


----------



## Bassman (3 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> juste le temps d'enfumer quelques poireaux fraîchement démoulus avec leur kawakaka



Nan mais t'arrive à te convaincre au moins j'espère ?


----------



## Lila (4 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Nan mais t'arrive à te convaincre au moins j'espère ?



....je crois bien d'ailleurs ne convaincre que moi !!!! 

....mais la jalousie m'étouffe .....(on voit bien que t'es pas condamné à rouler en VFR noire pour toujours ) :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> .........par exemple je ferai bien le sacrifice de mon corps pour palier l'inexpérience de mon petit camarde Khyu dans beaucoup de domaine où il ne m'a pas l'air effectivement très doué...(, moto, virolos, photos, dos.......et j'en passe...)....
> 
> ....mais bon, l'a pas tort le perdreau.....je vieillis..;tout comme ma bonne vieille machine..Faut dire ya de moins en moins de pièces de rechange....pour les 2 ....donc on s'énerve avec parcimonie, juste le temps d'enfumer quelques poireaux fraîchement démoulus avec leur kawakaka ou pire ....leur Decratti....et puis on coupe les gaz, on les laisse passer préserver la belle tradition des illusions de la jeunesse.....(dont on retrouve souvent les fiers représentants penauds, les roues en l'air dans le fossé, les pizzas décalquées sur toutes les articulations saillantes...car bien sûr ils roulent en tongs et jeans pour faire ++ djeun's, et pleurnichant "maman maman", preuve s'il en fallait, de la confusion qui règne dans leur cerveau infantile qui confond encore la poignée des gaz avec la girafe hochet qui était leur seul ami de berceau)...
> 
> or donc....les seuls bons motards .....sont les *VIEUX* motards



C'est toujours un plaisir. :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h18 ----------




Lila a dit:


> ....je crois bien d'ailleurs ne convaincre que moi !!!!
> 
> ....mais la jalousie m'étouffe .....(on voit bien que t'es pas condamné à rouler en VFR noire pour toujours ) :rateau:



D'ailleurs bassou, t'aurai vu sa tête quand il a enfourché la ducati pour faire 5 mètres...
Le plus heureux des hommes ! 
Sauf quand il prépare la boisson des marins, là, c'est encore ot' chose.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> .(on voit bien que t'es pas condamné à rouler en VFR noire pour toujours ) :rateau:



Ben dis donc, tu dois avoir un budget vachement serré, si tu es condamné à ça  Pourtant, il semble bien y avoir des promos sur les bombes de peinture rose, ces temps ci (demande à Nounours, je crois qu'il est au courant ) !


----------



## Lila (4 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> D'ailleurs bassou, t'aurai vu sa tête quand il a enfourché la ducati pour faire 5 mètres...
> Le plus heureux des hommes !
> Sauf quand il prépare la boisson des marins, là, c'est encore ot' chose.



...et alors je te dis celle que je fais quand après avoir bu le corsé breuvage je me mets au guidon.....:rateau:...là un seul principe prévaut ....toujours choisir le virage du milieu entre les 3 que je vois :bebe::hosto:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h24 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben dis donc, tu dois avoir un budget vachement serré, si tu es condamné à ça  Pourtant, il semble bien y avoir des promos sur les bombes de peinture rose, ces temps ci (demande à Nounours, je crois qu'il est au courant ) !




.....VFR rose ????:afraid:



....naaaaaannnnnn ...manque plus que je fasse des boucles blondes et on dirait Khyu !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ....naaaaaannnnnn ...manque plus que je fasse des boucles blondes et on dirait Khyu !!!!



JE T'EMMERDE !


----------



## michio (4 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> .....VFR rose ????:afraid:
> ....naaaaaannnnnn ...manque plus que je fasse des boucles blondes et on dirait Khyu !!!!


Rhôôôô... j'le connais pas mais il a l'air mignonne :rateau:




Khyu a dit:


> JE T'EMMERDE !


Ah oui, ça se confirme...


----------



## Bassman (5 Septembre 2009)

Ayé j'ai ma nouvelle bécane :love: :love:


----------



## Romuald (5 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Vivid (5 Septembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


>



Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagnifique    surtout la couleur.


----------



## michio (5 Septembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


>


Waouh !
Y'a pas à dire, le Z, c'est pas une moto de


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2009)

michio a dit:


> Waouh !
> Y'a pas à dire, le Z, c'est pas une moto de



De pédé ?... C'est ça ?...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> De pédé ?... C'est ça ?...



juste de tafiole...


----------



## michio (6 Septembre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> juste de tafiole...


Damned, grilled au freinage !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> juste de tafiole...



Merci. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h27 ----------

En plus, celle qu'on voit là, c'est l'ancien modèle. Le nouveau est encore plus laid.


----------



## Romuald (6 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> En plus, celle qu'on voit là, c'est l'ancien modèle. Le nouveau est encore plus laid.



 
Suffit de demander, mais y'a moins de rose sur le modèle 2009 :rose:


----------



## Bassman (6 Septembre 2009)

Sauf que la mienne est noire, avec la fourche dorée comme les pots.


----------



## Romuald (6 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Sauf que la mienne est noire, avec la fourche dorée comme les pots.


Tu la voulais tout de suite et il n'y avait plus de rose en stock ?


----------



## sundance (7 Septembre 2009)

et pourquoi pas rose? je les trouve superbes en rose, c'est parce que vous n'avez pas l'habitude!

ma moto est bien blanche avec des paillettes nacrées :love:

Il est vrai que la majorité des motards sont des hommes et du coup les coloris sont toujours dans les préférences de ces messieurs.

Tout comme l'équipement motard qui reste bien bien tristounet pour nous les filles


d'ailleurs Icon a créé une mode féminine bien rose, du casque au pantalon mais pffiou disparue des ventes France  faut aller commander au states!


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2009)

sundance a dit:


> Tout comme l'équipement motard qui reste bien bien tristounet pour nous les filles



Ca progresse gentiment quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca progresse gentiment quand même.



Ah ça ! Tu sais de quoi tu parles !


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Ah ça ! Tu sais de quoi tu parles !



Bah oui, j'ai une belle moto (rien qu'une moto tout court pour toi) donc les filles se battent pour monter derrière. Et faut bien que je les équipe avant de les monter 

Ca va toi sinon, pas trop chaud avec le cuir et le casque dans le métro ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bah oui, j'ai une belle moto (rien qu'une moto tout court pour toi) donc les filles se battent pour monter derrière. Et faut bien que je les équipe avant de les monter



Ma partie préférée. :love:



Bassman a dit:


> Ca va toi sinon, pas trop chaud avec le cuir et le casque dans le métro ?



No soussaï !
Le métro de Magny-Court est méga-fun.


----------



## sundance (7 Septembre 2009)

mais j'insiste, ok heureusement il y a eu quelques progrès mais honnêtement il y a beaucoup mieux à faire, faut voir les bottes de motardes
du coup, je me retourne vers icon aux US qui voit la femme féminine en moto et a même créé des bottes de catwoman, pour aller avec ma motodebatman  :love:
Voir la pièce jointe 22027


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2009)

Pardon mais des talons hauts à moto&#8230; 

Tu rêves d'une fracture tibia-péroné ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Pardon mais des talons hauts à moto
> 
> Tu rêves d'une fracture tibia-péroné ?



C'est pour aller avec la fracture du cerveau.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Pardon mais des talons hauts à moto



Alors que tout le monde sait qu'on est bien mieux en schlapettes quand il fait chaud


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2009)

Ca doit être ça, mais j'suis désolé c'est le genre de connerie qui me fout en boule. Qu'on essaye de trouver du matos plutôt sympa de gueule, ok, mais sa seule et principale fonction c'est de se protéger.

Et des talons hauts, c'est tout sauf l'idée du siècle.

Si faut je développe sur la sensation de vis dans le tibia.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2009)

Tout doux, tout doux.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Tout doux, tout doux.



Ah ça, depuis qu'il peut plus mettre de hauts talons, c'est un sujet sensible...


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est pour aller avec la fracture du cerveau.


Du quoi ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Du quoi ?!...



Chez toi, c'est un truc mou qui baigne dans le rhum.


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Chez toi, c'est un truc mou qui baigne dans le rhum.


Ben au moins, c'est pas d'la flotte, hein ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben au moins, c'est pas d'la flotte, hein ?!...



Dis pas de gros mots !


----------



## woulf (8 Septembre 2009)

sundance a dit:


> mais j'insiste, ok heureusement il y a eu quelques progrès mais honnêtement il y a beaucoup mieux à faire, faut voir les bottes de motardes
> du coup, je me retourne vers icon aux US qui voit la femme féminine en moto et a même créé des bottes de catwoman, pour aller avec ma motodebatman  :love:
> Voir la pièce jointe 22027




Le plus gros souci, c'est qu'en blanc, c'est trop salissant 
C'est sûr les gars sortent avec des AlpineStars chaque fois qu'ils enfourchent leur brèle... 

Ceci dit, les talons, c'est pas la meilleure idée, mais c'est mieux que les schlapettes du Big


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2009)

woulf a dit:


> Le plus gros souci, c'est qu'en blanc, c'est trop salissant



Ça fait surtout grosse cagole...


----------



## woulf (8 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça fait surtout grosse cagole...




Scotchée dans les années 80, avé le balayage qui va bien et les mèches pourries.
Ceci dit, la botte blanche se doit d'être à frange pour faire bonne figure le samedi chez Kookai.

Mais si tu prends, tiens, au hasard, Lila, il adore les cagoles, donc ne le décevons pas non plus.

Tiens, ça me rappelle cette scène sublime de Serial mother avec Kathleen Turner, ou elle se débarrasse de je ne sais quelle pétasse parce qu'elle porte des chaussures blanches après la fête du travail.
Comme quoi, les chaussures blanches, ça n'a pas que du mauvais, pas vrai le cinéphile insulaire ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2009)

woulf a dit:


> Tiens, ça me rappelle cette scène sublime de Serial mother avec Kathleen Turner, ou elle se débarrasse de je ne sais quelle pétasse parce qu'elle porte des chaussures blanches après la fête du travail.
> Comme quoi, les chaussures blanches, ça n'a pas que du mauvais, pas vrai le cinéphile insulaire ?



Ach! Tu sais parler à mon coeur... :love:
La pétasse en question était Patty Hearst...


----------



## Lila (8 Septembre 2009)

woulf a dit:


> ...Mais si tu prends, tiens, au hasard, Lila, il adore les cagoles, donc ne le décevons pas non plus....




.....:rose:...oui c'est vrai ....j'avoue être sorti avec Khyu cet été......on s'est fait un col ensemble:rose::rose::rose:..

...mais j'ai honte hein ...qu'on le sache quoi !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Septembre 2009)

Il ne faut pas. Logiquement, parler de Khuy doit être libératoire


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il ne faut pas. Logiquement, parler de Khuy doit être libératoire


c'est qui ?


----------



## sundance (8 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca doit être ça, mais j'suis désolé c'est le genre de connerie qui me fout en boule. Qu'on essaye de trouver du matos plutôt sympa de gueule, ok, mais sa seule et principale fonction c'est de se protéger.
> 
> Et des talons hauts, c'est tout sauf l'idée du siècle.
> 
> Si faut je développe sur la sensation de vis dans le tibia.



Mais pas du tout cher Bassman, avant de juger faut essayer, quoique je ne pense pas qu'il y aura ta taille.
Bref, oui elles ont un talon, dit compensé, par conséquent la semelle est plate et pour les avoir essayées, c'est tout à fait comme si on était à plat elles sont coquées comme les autres, malléoles etc..
j'ai déjà des bottes IXS Lady avec un talon non compensé, qui sont tout à fait stables et ne gène en rien ni la conduite, ni la protection..

Maintenant, quand je vois un paquet de motards qui roulent en tee shirt et tongs à paris et sur l'autoroute, là y'a de quoi se foutre en boule! mais pas en ce qui concerne des bottes homologuées à talon compensé.. faut arrêter le délire! même par 40° c'est blouson cuir et ma tortue en sus!

Par contre il est clair qu'en blanc, c'est juste pas possible


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2009)

sundance a dit:


> Par contre il est clair qu'en blanc, c'est juste pas possible



C'est possible. 
Le blanc nacré Ducati. :style:

Pour la petite histoire, la bécane va tellement vite qu'elle s'auto-nettoie par frottement de l'air.
C'est comme un karsher/brosse à dent, mais sans eau/pétrole, et en mieux.


----------



## sundance (8 Septembre 2009)

les ducati vont aussi tellement vite qu'elles en perdent leurs boulons en route


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2009)

sundance a dit:


> les ducati vont aussi tellement vite qu'elles en perdent leurs boulons en route



Ca c'est la technique d'élimination des adversaires.
Tout est calculé. 

Pi' c'est plus classe que des peaux de bananes.


----------



## Bassman (8 Septembre 2009)

sundance a dit:


> Mais pas du tout cher Bassman, avant de juger faut essayer, quoique je ne pense pas qu'il y aura ta taille.
> Bref, oui elles ont un talon, dit compensé



Rien que là, tu viens de tout dire. "Compensé". Oui, peut être ton pied est il à plat, mais la résistance de la cheville est faite pour la plante des pieds au ras du sol. Avec une semelle compensée, tu augmentes le bras de levier en cas de chute.

Mais tu fais bien comme ceux qui choisissent de rouler en t-shirt / tongs. C'est ton problème


----------



## Lila (8 Septembre 2009)

...et le string .......parlons-en du port du string à moto .....


....c'est 'achement dangereux :afraid:.....autant pour la sds que pour la moto suiveuse.....

...bien des drames routiers (et conjugaux) se sont noués autour de ce petit bout de ficelle...:hosto:

....à quand le string à  frontale renforcée, ficelle kevlar genre dorsale Daynese (style tortue ninja articulée)


----------



## woulf (8 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Rien que là, tu viens de tout dire. "Compensé". Oui, peut être ton pied est il à plat, mais la résistance de la cheville est faite pour la plante des pieds au ras du sol. Avec une semelle compensée, tu augmentes le bras de levier en cas de chute.



Objection votre honneur !

Quand tu tombes de brèle, c'est rarement sur tes pattes, plus genre le dos, la tête, les hanches, les fesses, donc bon en général les pieds sont en l'air. 
Ceci dit, j'admet qu'entre la bonne grosse gamelle, façon Lila "droit dans le fossé" et le reste, il y a pas mal de situations ou on essaie de rattraper l'équilibre avec ses petons.
Il n'en demeure pas moins que je m'interroge sur la réelle dangerosité de bottes comme ça en bécane.
Là où c'est clairement dangerous c'est quand on marche, tordage de cheville facilité et vilaines entorses à la clé.
Cela étant, comme dirait le narrateur à la voix virile de Conan: "Mais ceci est une autre histoire".

La semelle compensée a de surcroit un avantage non négligeable: si t'as plus de frein, tu peux te servir du talon comme un frein de roller.


----------



## Lila (8 Septembre 2009)

woulf a dit:


> ......
> Ceci dit, j'admet qu'entre la bonne grosse gamelle, façon Lila "droit dans le fossé" et le reste, ......




.......wé ...mais avec classe et abnégation.....


...sinon perso, dans la chute, ce que je préfère ......c'est quand je l'ai évitée


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Septembre 2009)

le mieux c'est de viser les bosquets de ronces, ça amortis


----------



## jugnin (8 Septembre 2009)

Nan, le mieux, c'est de faire du vélo. Avec un casque.


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Septembre 2009)

sur les jantes, sans freins


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Nan, le mieux, c'est de faire du vélo. Avec un casque.



Je viens de tester, ben c'est pas terrible, nan, le mieux, pour faire du vélo, ça reste bien un vélo (ou, à l'extrême rigueur, une bicyclette) !


----------



## Lila (9 Septembre 2009)

....moi je préfère le VTT........passque c'est direct dans les talus, les ronces et les bosquets...:hosto::casse:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ....moi je préfère le VTT........passque c'est direct dans les talus, les ronces et les bosquets...:hosto::casse:



Et avec un peu de chance, l'essai d'abeilles :love:


----------



## sundance (9 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Rien que là, tu viens de tout dire. "Compensé". Oui, peut être ton pied est il à plat, mais la résistance de la cheville est faite pour la plante des pieds au ras du sol. Avec une semelle compensée, tu augmentes le bras de levier en cas de chute.
> 
> Mais tu fais bien comme ceux qui choisissent de rouler en t-shirt / tongs. C'est ton problème




Je trouve ta réaction un peu vive et excessive pour une paire de bottes qui ne sont pas des tongs et qui "elles" protègent mes petons du macadam!( et puis elles sont homologuées non? donc testées?..) comment peux tu me comparer  à ceux qui roulent en tee shirt 
j'ai déjà comme je te l'ai dit des bottes moto à talon et crois moi que mes 270 kgs de bécane sont bien tenues à l'arrêt même quand je m'arrête brusquement.. et 270kgs faut les retenir:hein: avec mes 56kgs.. comparé au poids de la moyenne des bécanes..

Woulf a très bien résumé la réponse que je voulais faire en "plus" mieux!


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2009)

sundance a dit:


> et puis elles sont homologuées non? donc testées?



L'homologation n'a jamais été un réel critère de protection pour autant.

Nombres de casques fabriqués avec 1 seule coque monocomposite offrant une protection de merde le sont bien aussi homologués&#8230;

Dire que c'est moins pire que les tongs n'en fais pas pour autant une bonne protection.
T'arrêter brusquement, n'est pas te faire foutre au tas. Le premier réflexe humain sera de poser le pied par terre en cas de déséquilibre.


Après, encore un coup, tu fais ce que tu veux, et je m'en cogne. Tu demandais un avis, j'y répond.
Comme j'ai eu l'occasion de dire à Mado ce que je pensais du petit tour à moto que Khyu lui a fait faire cet été. C'est de leur responsabilité au final, je ne fais que les mettre en garde, un peu plus parce que ce sont des amis.

Considère moi comme un flippé si tu veux, mais je n'ai pas envie de retester 1 an et demi d'hospitalisation pour un carton, tout comme de rester allongé sur le macadam. Encore moins pour ceux que j'emmène derrière moi, pourtant non sans plaisir (BackCat et Madame BackCat auraient pu en parler, puisque j'ai eu l'occasion de les avoir derrière moi).

D'ailleurs, mon casque était lui homologué et en fibre de carbone (Shark RSR2) lorsque j'ai eu mon carton. La mentonnière à été intégralement arrachée. Je te laisse imaginer le résultat avec un casque de moins bonne qualité, et pourtant homologué.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Septembre 2009)

sundance a dit:


> Je trouve ta réaction un peu vive et excessive pour une paire de bottes qui ne sont pas des tongs et qui "elles" protègent mes petons du macadam!



Certes mais la pointe de ton pied est en extension : ton talon est déjà en position haute par rapport à la pointe de ton pied. Par conséquent, au moindre choc important sous le talon, si chute il y a, la cheville ne pourra pas jouer son rôle par un mouvement de bas vers le haut afin de t'éviter au mieux la frature.


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Certes mais la pointe de ton pied est en extension : ton talon est déjà en position haute par rapport à la pointe de ton pied. Par conséquent, au moindre choc important sous le talon, si chute il y a, la cheville ne pourra pas jouer son rôle par un mouvement de bas vers le haut afin de t'éviter au mieux la frature.


faites du pedalo, moins dangereux


----------



## woulf (9 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Certes mais la pointe de ton pied est en extension : ton talon est déjà en position haute par rapport à la pointe de ton pied. Par conséquent, au moindre choc important sous le talon, si chute il y a, la cheville ne pourra pas jouer son rôle par un mouvement de bas vers le haut afin de t'éviter au mieux la frature.



Ah bin voilà, là c'est clair 

Note pour plus tard: ne plus mettre mes platform shoes  - même pour faire du pédalo...


----------



## sundance (9 Septembre 2009)

bon de toutes façons, je n'ai pas encore acheté les bottes de catwoman 

sinon, je comprends les réactions diverses, surtout après un accident on voit vraiment tout en noir et tant mieux, car au moins çà nous évite d'autres conneries, pilotage, tenue, météo, pneus, fatigue, alcool, etc. tout ce qui nous rend moins vigilants et à la merci d'une gamelle.

Je me rappellerais toujours mon accident, le bruit et le choc resteront à jamais dans ma tête c'est clair en aucun cas, j'ai envie de re goûter au macadam car çà fait très mal même protégée.

par contre, je ne sais ce que Khyu a fait faire à Mado en moto, mais il est certain que je serais encore plus vigilante pour une autre vie que la mienne, d'ailleurs c'est pour cette raison que je n'ose porter personne, peur de la faute à pas de chance pour le ou la SDS. Puis vu mon poids et le poids de la moto, je vais pas m'en rajouter en plus


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Septembre 2009)

sundance a dit:


> Je me rappellerais toujours mon accident, le bruit et le ...



... gravier ?...


----------



## sundance (9 Septembre 2009)

bin voilà! préfère les galets à présent


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2009)

Ah y'a pas à chier !
Pastaga à Magny court avec 2/3 team, c'est le pied ! :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Septembre 2009)

bon les mouflets, on vas faire coourt : 

VOUS ECOUTEZ CE QUE DIS TONTON BASSMAN MEME SI SES STICKERS "HELLO KITTY" SUR SON INDIAN 1912 FONT PAS CREDIBLES, ET VOUS ARRETEZ DE FAIRE LES MARIOLLES ET LES EFFRONTES


BORDEL DE DOC


----------



## Lila (10 Septembre 2009)

:love:...l'avantage sur l'Indian, c'est que tu as toutes les chances que les bouts du guidon cornes de vaches frottent avant les slides "bisounours" ....

...perso >...je suis très vivant des pieds....souvent je "tâte" avec le bout des bottes la distance qui reste à prendre sur l'angle...résultat, j'ai des bottes en biseau.....

...quant aux risques divers de fractures, c'est un peu la loterie....j'ai vu des fractures incompréhensibles chez des motards sur-équipés et des non fractures miraculeuses chez des inconscients notoires....les variables en jeu lors d'une gamelle (angles, position, vitesse, poids etc etc ) sont tellement multiples et complexes qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de recettes imparables....juste d'évidentes probabilités. bottes, blouson, gants renforcés : c'est pas pour rien !!!
...mais quelque soit l'équipement, rien ne remplacera l'habilité et l'expérience du pilote, sa lucidité et sa responsabilité...qui sont à coup sûr garants en amont d'un fort pourcentage de réduction des risques... (facteurs à multiplier par 10...20...30 s'il y a sds...et encore par 10...20 de plus selon le lien affectif avec le/la dit(e) sds....ou à minorer d'autant si c'est un enculé ou une connasse qu'on aime pas.....)


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2009)

A peine 500 bornes au compteur, et visiblement une merde sur l'injection de la bécane&#8230; 

Et en plus je suis censé partir demain matin pour la bretagne.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> A peine 500 bornes au compteur, et visiblement une merde sur l'injection de la bécane
> 
> Et en plus je suis censé partir demain matin pour la bretagne.



Ca sent le tour chez le concessionnaire entre midi et deux...


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2009)

pas le temps, en 1h j'ai même pas le temps de faire l'aller-retour


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> pas le temps, en 1h j'ai même pas le temps de faire l'aller-retour



T'es à jour, du côté de ta garantie "assistance" ?


----------



## Lila (17 Septembre 2009)

...fais un reset carto .....


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'es à jour, du côté de ta garantie "assistance" ?



Elle est toute neuve (2 semaines Samedi prochain) et garantie 2 ans. Donc en plus de mon assistance perso, y'a l'assistance et garantie Kawa qui s'applique.

Reset carto&#8230; Euh je sais pas faire moi.


----------



## Lila (17 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Elle est toute neuve (2 semaines Samedi prochain) et garantie 2 ans. Donc en plus de mon assistance perso, y'a l'assistance et garantie Kawa qui s'applique.
> 
> Reset carto Euh je sais pas faire moi.



...moi non plus ...mais si t sous garantie, ça devrait s'arranger vite ....
....tu connais ça ?


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ...moi non plus ...mais si t sous garantie, ça devrait s'arranger vite ....
> ....tu connais ça ?



bloqué par le proxy


----------



## Nephou (17 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> bloqué par le proxy



chez toi aussi :

"The Web site that you are trying to connect is classified as a forbidden category by Air Liquide Security Policy: *Adult/Sexually Explicit*."


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> chez toi aussi :
> 
> "The Web site that you are trying to connect is classified as a forbidden category by Air Liquide Security Policy: *Adult/Sexually Explicit*."



Ben, tu verrais les tophs sur le site, tu saurais qu'il a raison, le proxy, si Bassou voit ça, ça va le faire bander !


----------



## Lila (17 Septembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> chez toi aussi :
> 
> "The Web site that you are trying to connect is classified as a forbidden category by Air Liquide Security Policy: *Adult/Sexually Explicit*."



:rose::rose::rose::rose: ah zut ...j'ai pas copié le lien de la bonne fenêtre....
Blod & guts i am demasqued as a pervers pépére in VFR:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2009)

La loose.
J'espère qu'un reset suffira. 
T'as appelé pour savoir si ils ont une idée vu les symptômes ?
Elle fait quoi au juste ? Juste une erreur sur le Tdb ?


----------



## Lila (17 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> ..... Juste une erreur sur le *Tdb* ?





............Tdb .....Tas De Boules ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ............Tdb .....Tas De Boules ?



Pimprenelle ! Va bosser !


----------



## Lila (17 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Pimprenelle ! Va bosser !



...pfffff...pas envie ! 

....stats de merde  dans le journal aujourd'hui ...sur les 29 tués cet été dans le département, 18 sont de motards, dont les 3/4 ont + 30 ans avec de grosses cylindrées et se sont envoyés tout seuls.....

...tu m'étonnes que cet été je le sentais pas de rouler :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ...pfffff...pas envie !
> 
> ....stats de merde  dans le journal aujourd'hui ...sur les 29 tués cet été dans le département, 18 sont de motards, dont les 3/4 ont + 30 ans avec de grosses cylindrées et se sont envoyés tout seuls.....
> 
> ...tu m'étonnes que cet été je le sentais pas de rouler :afraid:



Toujours une excuse. Pff. 
Plus sérieusement, tes routes sont traîtres et les touristes de partout arrangent rien.


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> La loose.
> J'espère qu'un reset suffira.
> T'as appelé pour savoir si ils ont une idée vu les symptômes ?
> Elle fait quoi au juste ? Juste une erreur sur le Tdb ?



Pire que la loose
Je suis arrivé à la concession, le mécano jettes rapidos un zoeil : "Ah ! Putain, mais c'est tout pourris, c'est le moteur de valve d'échappement qui est mort. Ca sert à rien cette merde, à part pour la norme euro3. J'fini un truc et je te déconnecte le moteur en attendant la révision, on te le changera."



15 minutes plus tard, il regarde ma bécane.

"Ah oué, c'est encore plus tout pourris : c'est le câble de valve d'échappement que commande le moteur qui a été monté comme un cochon, je te le retend et c'est reparti comme en 40".


Ouf.
Et la bécane tourne même un peu mieux. Semaine prochaine pour la révision, il me dégage les valves d'échappement.


----------



## Lila (17 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ouf.
> Et la bécane tourne même un peu mieux. Semaine prochaine pour la révision, il me dégage les valves d'échappement.



:mouais::mouais::mouais:...à d'autres ...en fait il te l'a débridé tout court .....


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Semaine prochaine pour la révision, il me dégage les valves d'échappement.


T'aime ça, hein cochonne


----------



## mado (23 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Comme j'ai eu l'occasion de dire à Mado ce que je pensais du petit tour à moto que Khyu lui a fait faire cet été. C'est de leur responsabilité au final, je ne fais que les mettre en garde, un peu plus parce que ce sont des amis.



M'en souviens pas de cette discussion.. je devais déjà être saoule, et si ça se trouve khyu aussi ! (nan je déconne hein, le prend pas mal..)

Juste que oui, tu as entièrement raison sur le fond. Après, si on ne faisait que des choses "raisonnables", on ne ferait peut-être pas grand chose, enfin je parle pour moi. En l'occurrence, si j'avais attendu l'occase de disposer d'un vrai équipement de moto, je pense que je n'en aurais jamais fait.



Lila a dit:


> ...mais quelque soit l'équipement, rien ne remplacera l'habilité et l'expérience du pilote, sa lucidité et sa responsabilité...qui sont à coup sûr garants en amont d'un fort pourcentage de réduction des risques... (facteurs à multiplier par 10...20...30 s'il y a sds...et encore par 10...20 de plus selon le lien affectif avec le/la dit(e) sds....ou à minorer d'autant si c'est un enculé ou une connasse qu'on aime pas.....)



Et pour finir je crois que j'ai eu la chance de rencontrer un pilote qui dispose, malgré son jeune âge , des qualités évoquées par Lila.
Sans compter son amour immodéré pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2009)

Bah alors les lopettes ? On sort plus sa bouse ?


----------



## Bassman (23 Novembre 2009)

Si, si, tous les jours


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Novembre 2009)

AV


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2009)

Et ils vous arrivent pas des trucs de gueu-din ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Et ils vous arrivent pas des trucs de gueu-din ?



Ce matin, il a plu.
Pas fort.


----------



## Bassman (23 Novembre 2009)

Que des trucs ordinaires :
les voitures qui te coupent la route, les piétons qui te traversent devant la gueule, et le gasoil qui dégueule par terre en plus des feuilles mortes, et partout l'incivilité et l'égoïsme.


Ah si à part ça, j'ai une fuite de liquide de refroidissement, qui sera réglée pendant la révision (durit sous le réservoir).


----------



## Romuald (23 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Que des trucs ordinaires :
> les voitures qui te coupent la route,


Sans mettre le clignotant, ou qui considèrent que ça les dispense de regarder dans le retro


Bassman a dit:


> les piétons qui te traversent devant la gueule,


De préférence avec une poussette et un gnôme dedans en guise de pare-choc


Bassman a dit:


> et le gasoil qui dégueule par terre en plus des feuilles mortes, et partout l'incivilité et l'égoïsme.



La routine, quoi...

Pis faut que je fasse la vidange.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Novembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Et ils vous arrivent pas des trucs de gueu-din ?



Si si, ce week-end, balade pépère avec mon nain accroché dans le dos... 20 °C, grand soleil et petites routes provençales tranquilles... pas grand monde... arrêts fréquents (paysage, pipi, paysage, unpeufroid, paysage, chaussure sur l'échappement avec murdesemellefondue et peurdemefaireavoinerparmomanenrentrant (oui, pour nous deux là ! ))... discussions et rigolades "entre hommes" (ben, il a presque 8 ans et demi hein !)... bref, un grand moment de bonheur... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Novembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Et ils vous arrivent pas des trucs de gueu-din ?



Beuaah si... faut vraiment que je change de cax. Un solide et confortable (Solide du devant, Bassman, un tuyau ??  ) ..
Le mien est vraiment pas top (HJC). Déjà niveau insonorisation mais surtout, suis rentré hier soir de nuit, 100 bornes, pas très froid mais super humide + brouillard = tout plein de buée sur la visière. J'ai roulé presque tout du long avec la visière entrouverte sur 1 cm.
Résultat : Grosse crève ce matin. :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (23 Novembre 2009)

Arai, définitivement Arai.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Novembre 2009)

Oui, ou Shoei.... ça va dépendre du budget un peu.


----------



## michio (23 Novembre 2009)

Shoei (bôôôô le XR1100) : pinlock, confortable, pas trop bruyant... mais intérieur non démontable... moins pratique à laver


----------



## Bassman (23 Novembre 2009)

Le miens c'est un Arai Viper, cher, mais génial, entièrement démontable.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Le miens c'est un Arai Viper, cher, mais génial, entièrement démontable.




Y 'a l'option slip volant avec ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Bassman (23 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Y 'a l'option slip volant avec ?



Slip ET chaussettes moOossieur


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2009)

Ah pardon.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Novembre 2009)

En peau de hérisson retournée.


----------



## Charly777 (23 Novembre 2009)

Pour ma part soucis avec le contacteur d'embrayage (coupe -circuit) et m'empêche d'allumer la moto... :rateau:

Mais dehors quasi tous les jours...


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2009)

Ah tiens, j'ai foutu un vélo en l'air ce matin.

Un espèce de trisomique qui n'arrêtait pas de zigzaguer, j'ai pas pu l'éviter.
J'lui ai juste dit que si il l'ouvrait, il prenait sa beigne direct, il a rien dit, s'est relevé, a grillé le feu rouge. Tout va bien, on ne change rien&#8230;


----------



## Bassman (9 Décembre 2009)

**ATTENTION**

Info provenant de la FFMC :

Il serait prévu le 10/12/2009 une opération coup de poing visant les deux roues en Ile de France, merci de faire passer le message, et prudence à tous


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Sortez les dainese coqués carbon-kevlar.


----------



## Bassman (9 Décembre 2009)

Non, toi t'as pas besoin mon Khyu, les tabourets ne sont pas concernés


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Dommage, j'ai un mini-muscle qui vient de pousser sur l'index de ma main gauche, j'avais envie de l'utiliser.

C'trop injuste.


----------



## Romuald (9 Décembre 2009)

'rci pour l'info, cela dit je ne vais pas prendre le tas de tôle pour autant. Y vont vraiment sortir sous la pluie, les keufs ?


----------



## Bassman (9 Décembre 2009)

Z'en sont capable ces enfoirés 
Gaffe aux bandes blanches et à la vitesse surtout


----------



## Romuald (9 Décembre 2009)

Et aux remontées de file. D'après la même FFMC ils auraient au moins une voiture (banalisée ?) dédiée à ça. Dedans tu as en plus du conducteur un type qui prend ta plaque à la volée, et deux jours après, trois prunes dans ta boite aux lettres : dépassement à droite, non respect des distances de sécurité, et conduite dangereuse.


----------



## Bassman (9 Décembre 2009)

Les salopes&#8230; Alors que la remontée de file est tolérée&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Et si je ne m'abuse, stipulé dans la loi en Belgique. :sleep:


----------



## michio (9 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Les salopes Alors que la remontée de file est tolérée :mouais:


Hop hop hop. 
La tolérance dépend de la personne sur qui tu tombes.
Et aucun texte n'a jamais obligé les forces de l'ordre à ne pas verbaliser.
D'un autre côté, les guignols qui remontent les files à 120kmh (ou roulent à 90 dans les bleds qu'ils traversent, ou à 70 devant les écoles) et gueulent quand on "coupe" "leur" trajectoire, ça me gênent pas qu'ils se prennent des prunes (et puis y'a un moment où la sélection naturelle fait aussi son oeuvre :rateau : la FFMC propose depuis longtemps la tolérance de remontée de files avec un différentiel de 30kmh maxi.
Ce que Merli semble vouloir peut-être éventuellement probablement étudier.
(http://www.motomag.com/Remontees-de-files-confirmation-d.html)

Ensuite, pour les PV à la volée :
- http://www.motomag.com/PV-a-la-volee-un-avocat-obtient.html
- http://www.goodbyepv.com/contester-pv-volee.html
- et puis ça montre bien le côté pompe à fric du truc : tu contestes, "c'est pas moi m'sieur" (comme les flashs pas l'arrière d'ailleurs), tu n'as qu'à payer, tu ne perds pas les points.


----------



## Romuald (9 Décembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> 'rci pour l'info, cela dit je ne vais pas prendre le tas de tôle pour autant. Y vont vraiment sortir sous la pluie, les keufs ?



Murde, je viens de faire un tour sur meuteuorance.freu, demain il fait beau en IdF. La volaille va pouvoir sortir


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Décembre 2009)

Alors vous y avez fixé les chenilles à vos mobylettes ??


----------



## Bassman (18 Décembre 2009)

Non, ca passe encore sans


----------



## Charly777 (18 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Non, ca passe encore sans


 
Argh, ça passe plus chez moi...


----------



## Bassman (18 Décembre 2009)

Enfin quand je dis que ça passe, c'est pas pour les fiottes hein 

Montée de la pente de parking en 3/4 d'heure ce matin, pasque ca grippait pas beaucoup


----------



## Romuald (18 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Non, ca passe encore sans



Ca a parfois du bon de bosser dans la capitale. En banlieue (91 dans les champs), ça passait pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Enfin quand je dis que ça passe, c'est pas pour les fiottes hein
> 
> Montée de la pente de parking en 3/4 d'heure ce matin, pasque ca grippait pas beaucoup


----------



## Lila (18 Décembre 2009)

....bande de taffioles ......

.;la neige c'est comme le mouillé ....c'est dans la tête .....tout à la glisse zarma !!!!

bonne fêtes les nases :love:


----------



## tirhum (19 Décembre 2009)

Bon alors, les mollusques...
Préférez la monture ou la cavalière ?!...


----------



## Lila (11 Janvier 2010)

...bon alors l'année commence toujours par de bonnes résolutions .....

...j'ai décidé d'être sage et de rouler pèpère désormais .....

...donc je crois que ma prochaine ça va être ça :love::love::love:




ben quoi ...c'est sage non ?????


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Janvier 2010)

Lila a dit:


> ...donc je crois que ma prochaine ça va être ça :love::love::love:



Léger strabisme convergeant pour mieux éclairer la route  :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Janvier 2010)

Ils lui ont fait un nez un peu moins moche.........


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

AAAAAAHHHHH DANS MES BRAS !!! :love:


----------



## michio (11 Janvier 2010)

Lila a dit:


> ...bon alors l'année commence toujours par de bonnes résolutions .....
> 
> ...j'ai décidé d'être sage et de rouler pèpère désormais .....
> 
> ...


Beeeeeellllllleeeeeeee 
Un peu pousse au crime caché sous une robe assez sage 

Bon, perso, j'ai bien l'intention d'aller l'essayer, même si je crains que le confort soit en retrait par rapport à mon tracteur actuel


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

Essaye une 996... 

Pi' t'as pas le temps de te soucier du confort.
Tu enroules avec une déesse... :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h25 ----------

Je dis ça. Je serai plutôt tenté par une 1198...


----------



## michio (12 Janvier 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Pi' t'as pas le temps de te soucier du confort.


Un peu si, quand même ... pour profiter de la bête au mieux, faut se faire les Grandes Alpes  ou la route de 100 cols avec... et faut déjà y aller 

Ou alors, c'est juste pour aller d'un troquet à l'autre de Deauville à Trouville (à remplacer par Champs / Madeleine ou Promenade de anglais / Marché aux Fleurs pour ceusses qui veulent) ?

Naaaannnnn, ça, ce serait vraiment gâcher


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2010)

Pour ma part, je sens poindre ça d'ici quelques temps...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour ma part, je sens poindre ça d'ici quelques temps...



Alors un conseil, évite la route des 100 cols, avec ça, sinon, tu vas faire des rayures sur tes caches-culbus, et tu auras mal aux bras et aux épaules à l'arrivée


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors un conseil, évite la route des 100 cols, avec ça, sinon, tu vas faire des rayures sur tes caches-culbus, et tu auras mal aux bras et aux épaules à l'arrivée


Si c'est comme la GL1500SE que j'avais avant, faut pas te tracasser pour ça, ça passe sans aucun souci :love:


----------



## Romuald (12 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si c'est comme la GL1500SE que j'avais avant, faut pas te tracasser pour ça, ça passe sans aucun souci :love:



Effectivement ça passe, mais P77 a raison : ça passe tellement bien que ça frotte. Expérience vécue, non sur la route des 100 cols mais sur la bretelle de raccordement A6-A86, une belle courbe de 270° limitée en théorie à 50 mais qu'on peut prendre quasi deux fois plus vite


----------



## michio (12 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si c'est comme la GL1500SE que j'avais avant, faut pas te tracasser pour ça, ça passe sans aucun souci :love:


J'ai été doublé par un mec en 1200GT il y a 2 ans dans la descente du Grimselpass 
Déjà moi ça frottait, alors lui, ça frotte de partout, mais ça passe vite, vite...


----------



## Grug (12 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si c'est comme la GL1500SE que j'avais avant, faut pas te tracasser pour ça, ça passe sans aucun souci :love:


Une GL155E ça tiens bien la route ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Une GL155E ça tiens bien la route ?


La seule qui roule les jours de neige sans se vautrer


----------



## Gronounours (12 Janvier 2010)

Nan


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Janvier 2010)

La neige à fondu chez moi, c'est plus rigolo.

De toute façon j'ai vendu ma mobylette lundi matin... Mon ventre a fait CRRrroOUuuiiiik quand j'ai vu le petit sortir du parking pour l'essayer... 5cm de neige bien dammée et glacée...


----------



## House M.D. (15 Janvier 2010)

Bon, pour mon retour dans le coin, je vous annonce mon arrivée comme poireau dans la communauté des motards... Je revends dans quelques jours ma Fiat 500 pour une Kawa ER6f 

Passage du permis en mars, et achat de la belle fin mars


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Janvier 2010)

Prévois un truc en plus dans ton budget alors..


----------



## Charly777 (15 Janvier 2010)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Prévois un truc en plus dans ton budget alors..



Et un tournevis pour resserrer les vis du carénage avant... :rateau:

Mais après c'est toi qui voit, les goût et les couleurs...


----------



## House M.D. (15 Janvier 2010)

Rooooooh les méchants 

Pour le coup des vis, j'en ai entendu parlé vi... J'espère qu'ils ont au moins en partie réglé le problème... On verra bien


----------



## michio (15 Janvier 2010)

Charly777 a dit:


> Et un tournevis pour resserrer les vis du carénage avant... :rateau:


Mais non, vous êtes méchants...
Il resserre une fois, et il pique le vernis de sa copine pour faire frein filet.

En plus, si le vernis est de la bonne couleur (genre rose sur gris ), ça va pêter à mort sur le carénage ...


----------



## House M.D. (15 Janvier 2010)

Carénage noir


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2010)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Carénage noir



Alors, faut te dégoter une copine gothique !


----------



## House M.D. (15 Janvier 2010)

Justement, c'est mon rêve... J'adore le style de la ptite laborantine dans NCIS...


----------



## michio (15 Janvier 2010)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Justement, c'est mon rêve... J'adore le style de la ptite laborantine dans NCIS...


Ouais, mais si tu lui dis que tu roules en ER6, t'as aucune chance 

_Je file retrouver Abby sur M6 _


----------



## carolo18 (15 Janvier 2010)

salut a tous

super ,des motard sur MACG, comme quoi on peut parler d'autre chose que d'ordi,"lol"
heuuu... de moto alors!!!

bon ben je viens de decouvrir le topic,je suis en ariege plus precisement a st girons a cote de foix
et jai un gsxr 1000

y a t il des motard macg dans le  couserans??


----------



## michio (15 Janvier 2010)

St Girons ?
Hmmmm, bons souvenirs...
On est juste passé par là avec ma femme quand on s'est fait un bout des Pyrénées il y a 3 ans... Portet d'Aspet, Menté, Portillon, Peyresourde, Aspin, Soulor, Aubisque, Marie Blanque, Tourmalet, Luz St Sauveur, Pont d'Espagne, ...


----------



## Gronounours (16 Janvier 2010)

J'ai un train de pneu qui y est resté dans ce coin


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2010)

C'est une blague pour l'ER6 ? :mouais:
Une grosse bouse. Même un CB500 est plus fun. 

Sinon, question essoreuse à salade, la gex est dans le coup. :sleep:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Janvier 2010)

Sa Fiat 500 est plus fun.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2010)

Merci !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> J'ai un train de pneu qui y est resté dans ce coin



Ha !, d'autre régions ont eu moins de chance...


----------



## House M.D. (17 Janvier 2010)

Snifff, sont po gentils 

Bah la 500, elle finit son bout de chemin avec moi demain soir... Ça me fait tout drôle quand même...


----------



## carolo18 (17 Janvier 2010)

oui c'es tune super region,mais bon faut quand meme y faire tres gaffe en moto,totu le monde roule a gauche,travaux et gravier,non signalés!!, ca double la ou y faut pas,a la base je suis de la region PACA, et ayant rouler,la bas aussi je peux dire que ca n'a rien a voir,mais bon y a quand meme de super balades a faire quand meme, comme dit precedement,de quoi s'eclater,tout en s'en mettant plein la vue....voila...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Janvier 2010)

Ouch !!! pour te lire, faut être sacrement motivé...  ce qui n'est pas mon cas...


----------



## Gronounours (18 Janvier 2010)

Et quelle jolie signature


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Janvier 2010)

sans oublier l'avatar...  (titi  :tapedansledos: )


----------



## carolo18 (18 Janvier 2010)

oui effectivement je vient de me lire,et c'est affreux"lol",mais bon jai ecrit ca ,avec l'iphone vite fait,donc du coup on zappe ou rajoute des lettres,mais bon que faire,y a que ceux qui font rien a qui il ne peut arriver grand chose....
Bon je vous mets quand meme ma titine




et plus de signature c'est vrai qu elle etait moche!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h28 ----------




carolo18 a dit:


> oui c'es une super region,mais bon faut quand meme y faire tres gaffe en moto,tout le monde roule a gauche,
> 
> travaux et gravier,non signalés!!,
> 
> ...



voila j'espere que vous y arriverez mieux la,...apres vous faut pas grand chose"lol" y avait 3 mots mal orthographies et une virgule mal placée... :love:


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2010)

Laisse, y'a que des aigris, ici !...


----------



## carolo18 (18 Janvier 2010)

mouais!! je vois ca,une erreur et on te loupe pas,!!!!"lol" bon je garde le sourire j'en ai vue d'autre,et ce n'est pas bien grave...bon merci quand meme pour ton soutien ...pfiouuu!!!


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2010)

Je te soutiens !... :style: 
Dis...
Il pique les yeux, ton profil...


----------



## carolo18 (18 Janvier 2010)

oui je sais j ai tout tripote pour voir les changements et jai lacher l'histoire ensuite,"lol" mais c 'est vrai qui craint grave heheehee


----------



## Gronounours (18 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Je te soutiens !... :style:
> Dis...
> Il pique les yeux, ton profil...



Le soutient n'aura pas vécu longtemps


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Janvier 2010)

Dis voir, elle est NH ta plaque.

"lol".


----------



## carolo18 (18 Janvier 2010)

oui et c'est mieux comme ca!!!!"lol" ils sont cool en ariege les bleus

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h02 ----------

aller une ptite signature de plus....elle vous plaits celle la!!?? en meme temps je m'en fous un peu"lol"...


----------



## carolo18 (18 Janvier 2010)

y a plus personne,vous lachez le morceau"lol"


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

N'empêche que. Encore une preuve supplémentaire.
Les japonaises, c'est des trucs de kikoo !


----------



## Lastrada (18 Janvier 2010)

C'est pas faux.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Les anglaises, par exemple, c'est déjà une preuve de goût plus aboutie. :love:


----------



## carolo18 (18 Janvier 2010)

mouais c des trucs de kikoo,mais bon,je vais pas vous faire un dessin.....

sinon l'anglaise c'est que pour les week....desolé"lol":rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Janvier 2010)

carolo18 a dit:


> mouais c des trucs de kikoo,mais bon,je vais pas vous faire un dessin.....
> 
> sinon l'anglaise c'est que pour les week....desolé"lol":rateau:



Laisse tomber, t'as pas les pieds qui touchent les cales-pieds...


----------



## michio (19 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Laisse tomber, t'as pas les pieds qui touchent les cales-pieds...


Et les bottes, les faudrait en jaune !
C'est du goretex au moins


----------



## carolo18 (19 Janvier 2010)

michio a dit:


> Et les bottes, les faudrait en jaune !
> C'est du goretex au moins



et ton avatar ?? c quoi.... on appel ca un trois pieces cuisine ,c'es bien ca,!! tout de noir vétu,un vrai geek!! 
manque plus que la remorque...*avec l'option slip volant!!!!!!!*(_c'est une reprise ,mais ca ma bien fait rire,de fab fab_)

nan nan, fab fab,je t'oublie pas,idem pour toi,vu la photo ,post 2492,vous allez pouvoir monter un club la!! 

et apres on me parle d'anglaise!!

je veux bien qu on chambre mais faut tenir la route les gars, et ce,dans les deux sens du terme!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2010)

carolo18 a dit:


> et ton avatar ?? c quoi.... on appel ca un trois pieces cuisine ,c'es bien ca,!! tout de noir vétu,un vrai geek!!
> manque plus que la remorque...*avec l'option slip volant!!!!!!!*(_c'est une reprise ,mais ca ma bien fait rire,de fab fab_)
> 
> nan nan, fab fab,je t'oublie pas,idem pour toi,vu la photo ,post 2492,vous allez pouvoir monter un club la!!
> ...



C'est con, j'ai pas le temps ces prochains jours, mais toi, je sens que je vais t'aimer :love: 
:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est con, j'ai pas le temps ces prochains jours, mais toi, je sens que je vais t'aimer :love:
> :sleep::sleep::sleep:



"lol" ?!...  :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est con, j'ai pas le temps ces prochains jours, mais toi, je sens que je vais t'aimer :love:
> :sleep::sleep::sleep:





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> "lol" ?!...  :rateau:


Toumaï ?!...


----------



## carolo18 (20 Janvier 2010)

tu m'etonnes, pareil pour moi,bon je lache l'affaire,amusez vous bien,la discussion manque cruellement d' intérêt,et  dépourvu de tout sens logique,donc ca va un moment,mais ca devient tres reloud a force, jai passé l'age de faire mumuse sur mon clavier avec des blagues a deux balle,
donc bonne bourre les gars!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2010)

carolo18 a dit:


> tu m'etonnes, pareil pour moi,bon je lache l'affaire,amusez vous bien,la discussion manque cruellement d' intérêt,et  dépourvu de tout sens logique,donc ca va un moment,mais ca devient tres reloud a force, jai passé l'age de faire mumuse sur mon clavier avec des blagues a deux balle,
> donc bonne bourre les gars!!



Peut-être que si tu ne débarquais pas en faisant le mickey, ça serait moins relou... :sleep:


----------



## michio (20 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Peut-être que si tu ne débarquais pas en faisant le mickey, ça serait moins relou... :sleep:


'tain Fab'Fab, t'as oublié de dire "lol" :rateau:

Bon, je file faire sécher la combi de pluie et les bottes (ouais, ouais, faut être un peu con pour rouler en trois pièces cuisine quand il pleut )...


----------



## Gronounours (20 Janvier 2010)

Suis passé de justesse entre les gouttes aujourd'hui, même pas mis le pantalon de pluie


----------



## michio (20 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Suis passé de justesse entre les gouttes aujourd'hui,


Rhââââ, sacré pilotage  !


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Janvier 2010)

michio a dit:


> Rhââââ, sacré pilotage  !



Ou bien le GPS anti-averse :love:


----------



## Lastrada (20 Janvier 2010)

Ou alors il a fait de la moto au comptoir.


----------



## carolo18 (20 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Peut-être que si tu ne débarquais pas en faisant le mickey, ça serait moins relou... :sleep:


je debarque en faisant le mickey??!!,alors tu me diras ou jai fait le mickey,je fait juste que repondre a tes inepties!! et ma foi jusqu la jai tout pris avec humour, mais quand on voit  tenir des propos de nazes comme ca, je me fait une joie de te rendre encore plus perplexe,mon gars..."et si moi suis mickey ,je te laisse etre minnie,tu vois l'image!!
et entre parentheses il me semble que c'est un topic de sois disant motard,ou on partage des trucs de sois disant encore motard, comme ,tu as quoi comme becanne, t de quel region, etc etc...
c'est a mon avis le principe d'un topic dans ce genre,avec bien sur quelques bourres,et si tu regarde mon premier post je suis pas arrivée sur mes sabot de verre, ce qui et normal,donc encore une fois ne me parle pas de mickey,parceque dans le genre,ta vraiment l'air tres aigri mon gars ,avec tes 12000 post,tu te prends pour un sage,ben t bien loin du compte,alors quand je vois que ta 40balais à tenir des propos pareils apres 4 ou 5 post,je sais pas lequel des deux et le plus debile,a mon avis tu devrais essayer ta main gauche tu serais moins suceptible et  aigri,:mouais: non mais sérieu j'ai l'impression de rever, se faire agraiss. comme ca!!continu comme ca ta tout compris mon gars!
sur ce dém..de toi avec ton topic! le mickey y s'casse,et bon vent!!


----------



## michio (20 Janvier 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ou alors il a fait de la moto au comptoir.


Ouais... il a pas précisé entre quelles gouttes il était passé 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h37 ----------

On avait parlé GPS il y a quelques temps.
A plusieurs reprise, j'ai utilisé Navigon sur l'iPhone, juste avec les casques intraauriculaires, avec la sik en plus.
C'était très bien (très bon guidage), à un détail près : l'autonomie, grosso merdo 2h, GPS+musique (3G et Wifi désactivés.

La Mère Noël m'a amené un Garmin Nüvi 510, étanche.
Les premiers tests après m'être bricolé un support pour le fixer (avec le support fourni) là où je le voulais sont très concluants : on peut rentrer 10 itinéraires (je les fais avec Mapsource sous XP, Roadtrip merdouillant avec SL).
L'autonomie semble approcher 5h, ce qui est vraiment pas mal.
Aujourd'hui, j'ai fait 200 bornes avec de bonnes saucées, sans aucun soucis.

Bref, il fait presque pareil qu'un Zümo mais plus de 2 fois moins cher...


----------



## Gronounours (20 Janvier 2010)

J'utilise Navigon sur l'iPhone aussi, mais au strict minimum : je le lance que quand j'arrive dans la partie inconnue à cause de l'autonomie

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h50 ----------




Lastrada a dit:


> Ou alors il a fait de la moto au comptoir.



Vu le nombre de kilomètre fait par an en moto, je suis pas sûr que le qualificatif m'aille, ni même d'envier à beaucoup les bornes qu'ils font


----------



## Lastrada (20 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Vu le nombre de kilomètre fait par an en moto, je suis pas sûr que le qualificatif m'aille, ni même d'envier à beaucoup les bornes qu'ils font



Fais pas ton mickey, hein 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h09 ----------




michio a dit:


> La Mère Noël m'a amené un Garmin Nüvi 510, étanche.





Ah cool merci de le confirmer. J'ai le même. Mon concess se fait tirer l'oreille pour me trouver un support, et commence à me sortir qu'il est pas étanche. Ca lève mes derniers doutes, merci.

D'ailleurs, peux tu donner un peu plus d'info sur ton support ? ce serait-y ça ? ou tu l'as *vraiment* fait toi même ?


----------



## michio (20 Janvier 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Mon concess se fait tirer l'oreille pour me trouver un support, et commence à me sortir qu'il est pas étanche.


Dans la doc, il est indiqués IPX7, tout comme le Zümo ou le Rider (=30 minutes dans 1m d'eau il me semble).




Lastrada a dit:


> D'ailleurs, peux tu donner un peu plus d'info sur ton support ? ce serait-y ça ? ou tu l'as *vraiment* fait toi même ?


Ben en fait, je l'ai vraiment fait moi-même 

Mais j'ai vu pas mal de montage avec les support RAMMount, après, le détail, ça dépend de ta bécane (positionnement, place dispo, ...).


----------



## Lastrada (21 Janvier 2010)

michio a dit:


> Dans la doc,



La quoi  ?  



michio a dit:


> Ben en fait, je l'ai vraiment fait moi-même



La classe américaine :style: :king: J'ai deux mains gauche et je suis droitier, alors ça n'aide pas.

Juste un conseil: fais gaffe au cache plastique de la prise : j'ai perdu le mien: j'ai fait monter une alimentation sur mon précédent deux roues, et à force de le débrancher, rebrancher, ben je l'ai perdue.

Sinon, j'ai eu un Tom-Tom Rider avant, et je trouve que ce modèle est pratique  car plus compact, mais je le trouve moins réactif, et il mets plus de temps - à vue de noze -  à trouver les satellites. (pas scientifique , juste une impression).

Ce qui serait bien ça serait également d'avoir dans un seul objet compact un truc pour annoncer les radars, histoire de garder quelques points.


Pour le positionnement, je suis obligé d'attendre que ma TDF veuille bien quitter Hinckley.


----------



## michio (21 Janvier 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> La quoi  ?


Si, tu sais, la pub, quoi 
Parce que c'est vrai, la doc livrée... 4 pages... 
Et celle en pdf, est pas terrible... non, franchement nulle 



Lastrada a dit:


> J'ai deux mains gauche et je suis droitier, alors ça n'aide pas.


Tu es mon frère caché alors 
Non, sérieux, j'ai aussi deux mains gauche en plus de pas être un manuel (remarque, pas vraiment un intellectuel non plus ), donc c'est que c'était pas complicado 



Lastrada a dit:


> Juste un conseil: fais gaffe au cache plastique de la prise : j'ai perdu le mien: j'ai fait monter une alimentation sur mon précédent deux roues, et à force de le débrancher, rebrancher, ben je l'ai perdue.


Merci, je vais faire gaffe ! 



Lastrada a dit:


> Ce qui serait bien ça serait également d'avoir dans un seul objet compact un truc pour annoncer les radars, histoire de garder quelques points.


La version de carte que j'ai (City Europe Navigator 2010.2, France), il y a une base de radars fixes et mobiles -il me reste encore 3 semaines pour faire des mises à jour de radars (essai gratuit de 30 jours).

Pour la réactivité, bizarrement, le Navigon sur iPhone est plus rapide à recalculer un itinéraire  , mais je pense que c'est qu'il prend en compte tous les points de passage imposés pour calculer l'itinéraire le plus "efficace" pour les prendre tous, quand le Navigon doit chercher le plus court pour rejoindre le point suivant.
Par contre, trouver les satellites, y'a pas photo, le Nüvi est hyper sensible et rapide.

Bref, jusqu'ici, vraiment ravi de ce joujou, en attendant de le pousser un peu plus dans ses retranchements lors d'une belle journée à venir sur un itinéraire maison plus long.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Janvier 2010)

carolo18 a dit:


> je debarque en faisant le mickey??!!,alors tu me diras ou jai fait le mickey,je fait juste que repondre a tes inepties!! et ma foi jusqu la jai tout pris avec humour, mais quand on voit  tenir des propos de nazes comme ca, je me fait une joie de te rendre encore plus perplexe,mon gars..."et si moi suis mickey ,je te laisse etre minnie,tu vois l'image!!
> et entre parentheses il me semble que c'est un topic de sois disant motard,ou on partage des trucs de sois disant encore motard, comme ,tu as quoi comme becanne, t de quel region, etc etc...
> c'est a mon avis le principe d'un topic dans ce genre,avec bien sur quelques bourres,et si tu regarde mon premier post je suis pas arrivée sur mes sabot de verre, ce qui et normal,donc encore une fois ne me parle pas de mickey,parceque dans le genre,ta vraiment l'air tres aigri mon gars ,avec tes 12000 post,tu te prends pour un sage,ben t bien loin du compte,alors quand je vois que ta 40balais à tenir des propos pareils apres 4 ou 5 post,je sais pas lequel des deux et le plus debile,a mon avis tu devrais essayer ta main gauche tu serais moins suceptible et  aigri,:mouais: non mais sérieu j'ai l'impression de rever, se faire agraiss. comme ca!!continu comme ca ta tout compris mon gars!
> sur ce dém..de toi avec ton topic! le mickey y s'casse,et bon vent!!



Moi aussi je t'aime :love:
Mais moi au moins, on comprend ce que j'écris, grâce à un truc super : la ponctuation.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais moi au moins, on comprend ce que j'écris, grâce à un truc super : la ponctuation.



Oh, pas seulement grâce à ça, il se trouve qu'en plus, tu écris en français, et que tu use des caractères accentués lorsque le respect de notre langue l'impose, ça fait une différence avec son mélange de quelques mots français noyés dans son sabir SMS !


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, pas seulement grâce à ça, il se trouve qu'en plus, tu écris en français, et que tu use des caractères accentués lorsque le respect de notre langue l'impose, ça fait une différence avec son mélange de quelques mots français noyés dans son sabir SMS !




lol !


----------



## Lastrada (22 Janvier 2010)

Bon Gronounou : relevé des compteurs, combien aujourd'hui ?


Pour ma part, tombé du lit à 4 heure du mat, j'ai décidé d'aller me chercher des croissants à l'autre bout de Paris vers 6H00.  C'est dense le périf' parisien le matin, et stressant, ça détend pas du tout.

Il fait beauuuuu.   700 au compteur ce matin. Plus que 900 et je pourrais enfin atteindre des vitesses décentes.

Dites voir, est-ce que l'un de vous se souvient du temps que ça prend entre le moment où on envoit son ancien permis à la préfecture, et le moment où on reçoit le nouveau ? parce que dans l'intervalle, si je veux louer une BAR, ben je peux pas.. :rateau:

Edit :  Je viens de recevoir ma visière Sunax. Cet hiver, j'ai trouvé que le soleil rasant et bas était particulièrement handicapant. N'ayant pas de seconde visière teintée sur mon SHOEI, j'ai trouvé ce système ingénieux. Je viens de la monter.  On verra à l'usage.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Janvier 2010)

Elle se fixe comment  ?


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

Ca se glisse entre la garniture du casque et la coque extérieure.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

Avec du sperme de rhinocéros. 
2 ou 3 points plus tard, ça tient du feu de Dieu. Et c'est tout temps. 
Par contre, faut un CAP branleur de porc. 

De rien.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Janvier 2010)

Montage écolo en plus, génial.
Pour la matière première je pense pouvoir trouver plusieurs fournisseurs par ici 

Merci Khyu.


----------



## woulf (22 Janvier 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Edit :  Je viens de recevoir ma visière Sunax. Cet hiver, j'ai trouvé que le soleil rasant et bas était particulièrement handicapant. N'ayant pas de seconde visière teintée sur mon SHOEI, j'ai trouvé ce système ingénieux. Je viens de la monter.  On verra à l'usage.



J'avais un système encore plus mieux sur mon Schubert modulaire: la visière fumée comme ça, escamotable et donc, derrière la visière transparente.
C'est vraiment un gros plus cette double visière.

Je sais bien que Schubert fait moins "kikoo-lol" (je mets les guillemets pour notre P77 national, qui risque de me filer un coup de déambulateur, sinon...), qu'un Shoei ou un Arai, mais bon, hyper efficace !

Je pourrais aussi vous parler du pare-brise électrique de feu ma 1100RT, mais ça sera pour une prochaine fois


----------



## Lastrada (22 Janvier 2010)

Oui toute l'idée, c'est d'éviter à ceux qui n'en sont pas équipés de ne pas avoir à acquérir un Schubert, justement. L'investissement ici est entre 20 et 35 euros suivant les modèles. C'est pas le même budget.

Sans compter que quand tu alternes soleil et tunnel, tu n'as qu'a baisser la tête, et c'est immédiat. Avec ton système tu es obligé d'utiliser une main, et c'est plus lent. C'est plus sécurisant pour moi.


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

J'regarderai ça pour mon Arai, ca à pas l'air mal

Par contre, genre de nuit, ca limite pas un peu le champs de vision ?


----------



## woulf (22 Janvier 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Oui toute l'idée, c'est d'éviter à ceux qui n'en sont pas équipés de ne pas avoir à acquérir un Schubert, justement. L'investissement ici est entre 20 et 35 euros suivant les modèles. C'est pas le même budget.
> 
> Sans compter que quand tu alternes soleil et tunnel, tu n'as qu'a baisser la tête, et c'est immédiat. Avec ton système tu es obligé d'utiliser une main, et c'est plus lent. C'est plus sécurisant pour moi.



Je comprends bien l'idée 
Cela dit, le côté retractable à la Goldorak go: priceless 

Plus sérieusement, ça fait maintenant plus de 4 ans que je ne roule plus en 2 roues, ma seule option étant le ski-doo  mais lorsque j'avais acheté mon Schub', c'était pas plus cher, sinon moins cher qu'un XR800 ou autre Arai.

Pour ce qui est de la lenteur, le bitougnot à glissière était super accessible, franchement, à moins d'entrer dans le tunnel à 220, ça me gênait pas, mais je comprends que ça puisse faire perdre une précieuse demi-seconde au tour 
D'ici peu on aura le capteur de lumière sur le haut du casque et l'option de la visière qui remonte toute seule. 
Ca marche bien sur les bagnoles avec les phares


----------



## Lastrada (22 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> J'regarderai ça pour mon Arai, ca à pas l'air mal
> 
> Par contre, genre de nuit, ca limite pas un peu le champs de vision ?



Ben, comme il n'a jamais fait nuit depuis que je l'ai... va falloir attendre un peu


----------



## woulf (22 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Par contre, genre de nuit, ca limite pas un peu le champs de vision ?



Seulement si tu baisses la tête pour avoir l'air d'un coureur.


----------



## Lastrada (22 Janvier 2010)

woulf a dit:


> Je comprends bien l'idée
> Cela dit, le côté retractable à la Goldorak go: priceless



J'ai le même sur un vieux SV55 Airoh. Franchement, je dirais plutôt un côté rétractable à la bioman, et c'est pas facile facile à assumer.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Janvier 2010)

J'ai du mal à visualiser, un soleil bas faut drôlement pencher la tête..?! C'est utile seulement selon un certain angle ?


----------



## Lastrada (22 Janvier 2010)

J'ai pas encore testé mais je pense qu'une simple inclinaison suffit.

L'explication en images ici.

Bon évidemment, faut aimer l'Allemand. Moi quand j'en écoute trop longtemps, ça me donne envie d'envahir la Pologne.


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

La perte de champs de vision me chiffonne quand même un peu&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> La perte de champs de vision me chiffonne quand même un peu



Oh ! Ça, c'est pas grave, un bon coup de presse à vapeur, et tu seras plus chiffonné du tout ! :rateau:


----------



## Lila (22 Janvier 2010)

....mi je m'en fous ...je roule que la nuit et avec la technique du contact (de talus surtout :casse: ).....

..;sinon j'ai un Schubert...c'est bien ...mais ça prend l'air .....

.....mais bon comme disais Mickey plus haut ....enfin en substance, chez vous le casque c'est pas le plus important vu que c'est normalement fait pour protéger un organe vital.....:rateau:

......bon, j'ai vu la banque, ma femme et mon notaire .......je suis censuré sur l'achat dont je rêve....j'ai le choix ...soit je reste en VFR :love: soit je switch sur ça...
:rose:...oui je sais ...mais bon si je veux coucher (pas que sur le paillasson)....va falloir ....

 rhaaaaa ...chienne de vie !!!!!






PS : dsl mon p'ti Khyu !


----------



## Lastrada (22 Janvier 2010)

Dur.  Il y a des risques d'endormissement. C'est le talus  assuré.


----------



## michio (22 Janvier 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Edit :  Je viens de recevoir ma visière Sunax. Cet hiver, j'ai trouvé que le soleil rasant et bas était particulièrement handicapant. N'ayant pas de seconde visière teintée sur mon SHOEI, j'ai trouvé ce système ingénieux. Je viens de la monter.  On verra à l'usage.


Perso, j'ai acheté des lunettes chez photochromiques chez Décathlon (dans les 35).
Ca marche plutôt pas mal, et très pratique par temps variable (même si c'est pas totalement transparent blanc dans le noir, et moins foncé que des lunettes de soleil pures) : testé avec succès dans les tunnels des Alpes suisses et italiennes l'été (un temps de latence quand même), et par temps variable hivernal ces derniers jours.


----------



## Lila (22 Janvier 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Dur.  Il y a des risques d'endormissement. C'est le talus  assuré.



...ahhhh ben alors ça va ...je suis en terrain connu ! 

...en fait le cru 2010 de la CBF se rapproche plus du concept d'origine de la VFR que la nouvelle VFR  1200 qui semble, à force de polyvalence, ne plus savoir vraiment sur quel segment jouer (attention ya du jeu de mots à 2 balles)....

...c'est pourquoi (et pour 9000  d'écart avec la Ducati) je me laisserai presque séduire......







...presque j'ai dit !!!!


----------



## woulf (22 Janvier 2010)

Lila a dit:


> ...ahhhh ben alors ça va ...je suis en terrain connu !
> 
> ...en fait le cru 2010 de la CBF se rapproche plus du concept d'origine de la VFR que la nouvelle VFR  1200 qui semble, à force de polyvalence, ne plus savoir vraiment sur quel segment jouer (attention ya du jeu de mots à 2 balles)....



Bah, elle est pas si mal que ça, la CBF, mais à bien réflechir, tout de même: si tu rêves d'une Ducat', une CBF risque de te lasser assez vite, non ?
Tant qu'à faire, gardes ta vieille brèle de nain, une distrib' à cascade de pignons, tout de même


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

Le CBF 600, moi je me suis sacrément fait chier dessus. Le 1000 est beaucoup plus agréable déjà, et surtout nettement mieux fini (mon père en est à la 2ème, après moultes VFR).

Quant au VFR 1200, perso, ca ressemble à rien, juste qu'ils ont voulu s'aligner sur les monstres type Hayagrossbouz


----------



## michio (22 Janvier 2010)

woulf a dit:


> Bah, elle est pas si mal que ça, la CBF


C'est un super moulin quand même.
Un copain a ça et ça roule bien (Dolomites, Maroc), même très bien.
Bon, c'est un 4 cylindres en ligne, linéaire, mais qui pousse, alors si tu veux du bi et/ou du V..., ça roule pas pareil...
<mode my life on>
On s'est fait "quelques" cols dans les Dolomites il y a deux ans, en duo tous les deux, moi sur ma DL (65cv en full , lui ses presque 100cv) : dans les épingles, il prenait 20m dans la vue, obligé de freiner vraiment quand moi je passais au frein moteur (et pis freiner, c'est un truc de lop....:rateau, puis il me mettait 20m dans la ligne droite derrière, re-coup de frein, re-20m en sortie, etc, etc... sur des cols de plus de 2000m ... c'est loooooong 
On s'est bien marré , les cale-pieds bien rapés , mais pas en mode arsouille non plus (en duo, ça taper trop fort sur le casque )...
<mode my life off>


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Janvier 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> ...Je viens de recevoir ma visière Sunax....



C'est çakilmeufo... mais 30 &#8364; le bout de plastique !!!!


----------



## Lastrada (22 Janvier 2010)

Lila a dit:


> .soit je switch sur ça...
> :rose:...oui je sais ...mais bon si je veux coucher (pas que sur le paillasson)....va falloir ....
> 
> rhaaaaa ...chienne de vie !!!!!




Je la trouve aussi sexy qu'Alice Sapritch. 






Peut être faudrait-il envisager d'attaquer le problème à la racine, et changer aussi de femme.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h36 ----------




LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> C'est çakilmeufo... mais 30  le bout de plastique !!!!



C'est safe, certe, mais c'est pour mettre sur le casque hein ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h39 ----------

Et pis il y a le modèle pour les pauvres à 20  (SUNAX® "Classic" dark)


----------



## michio (22 Janvier 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Je la trouve aussi sexy qu'Alice Sapritch.


Arrrgggggghhhhhhh !!!!!
J'vais faire des cauchemars, 

Vite, vite ... autre chose...






Ahhhhhhhh....

Je sais pas si c'est mieux ?


----------



## Lastrada (22 Janvier 2010)

Ah si.


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

Pas sûr.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Janvier 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> ...C'est safe, certe, mais c'est pour mettre sur le casque hein ? ...)



Et ?  ...lapin compris...



Gronounours a dit:


> Pas sûr.



je confirme...


----------



## Lastrada (22 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Pas sûr.





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> je confirme...





Ben faîtes donc un peu voir ce que c'est qu'une monture sexy pour un coût équivalent, disons 15 000, que les foules puissent être édifiées !


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

15,000 ?  
















---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h47 ----------

Si je peux, j'aimerais bien que la Daytona soit ma prochaine après le Z1000. (Malheureusement, je ne peux plus monter sur le 600 CBRR depuis la version 2009, les cales pieds sont juste trop haut pour mon genou  )


----------



## Lila (22 Janvier 2010)

ça ?????:love:

..bon trrrrrès exclussif ..mais zawa.....avec tu touches...chais pas ....2,8 compteur voiture


----------



## Lastrada (22 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> 15,000 ?



Comment dire ?  

A part les japonaises, je ne peux qu'abonder dans ton sens. 

Toutefois, appelons que Lila doit déplacer son SDS, et le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est que tes choix ne vont dans le sens de son confort.












Et il reste du pognozoff pour acquérir quelques options.
​

Edit : ah ben décidément.. Moi aussi j'aime bien la Dayto. Pour l'instant, j'en ai pris une sans carénage


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

Si les assureurs demandaient pas autant je roulerai déjà avec 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h57 ----------

Lastr' : Bien sûr. Mais on parlait de "sexy" et selon moi, une moto sexy, c'est une moto bien rassemblée, uniforme, et ça, malheureusement, je m'en vois plus bcp sorti des sportives&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (22 Janvier 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Et il reste du pognozoffs pour acquérir quelques options.​



Ou pour faire un stock d'ampoules et de cabochons. Les clignotants en bout de retro c'est très joli mais trèèèès fragile


----------



## Lastrada (22 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Si les assureurs demandaient pas autant je roulerai déjà avec



t'as tué des gens ou bien ? sans indiscrétion ça va chercher dans les combiens en tous risques ?



Gronounours a dit:


> Lastr' : Bien sûr. Mais on parlait de "sexy" et selon moi, une moto sexy, c'est une moto bien rassemblée, uniforme, et ça, malheureusement, je m'en vois plus bcp sorti des sportives&#8230;



Et ça ?




​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h08 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Ou pour faire un stock d'ampoules et de cabochons. Les clignotants en bout de retro c'est très joli mais trèèèès fragile



Ouais enfin avec 2000 euros, ça en fait du cabochon et de l'ampoule.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h09 ----------

Le pied en fait, ça serait d'avoir une bécane par usage. Moi je me verrais bien avec une sprint pour les ballades en plus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h12 ----------

Bon en gros pour une Dayto en tous risques avec une franchise à 80 euros, c'est vrai que c'est pas donné. 1400 &#8364; :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> t'as tué des gens ou bien ? sans indiscrétion ça va chercher dans les combiens en tous risques ?



Ils m'en demandaient 2,000 par an. Moins de 30 piges, avec pourtant un bonus maxi depuis un an :mouais:

Pour le Z1000 je suis à 1,100.


----------



## Lastrada (22 Janvier 2010)

:affraid:

C'est effectivement dissuasif. Mieux vaut se tourner vers d'autres modèles.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h34 ----------




Lila a dit:


>



:love::love::love: :bave:  C'est la fournée 2010.


----------



## sc3fab (23 Janvier 2010)

http://www.moto-net.com/images/mini-moto-loi-04.jpg​
_désolé_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

Ma petite Lila...
Pour tes routes et ta blonde, prends un mostro.
C'est de l'orgasme à virage. 
La 1100 est divine. Juste à ajouter un amorto de direction si tu passes le virage après Saint Zacharie pleine balle (au dessus de 180/190). 
Pi' si tu veux un prix... 

Pour de l'enroulade virile sur col, c'est le pied.
Partie cycle de folie avec moteur de tractopelle 800L. 
C'est limite si tu fous pas l'embout de guidon sur le point de corde. :love:
Pi' tu laisses 1mm de gomme derrière toi en faisant péter le tout en sortie de virage... 


Sinon, humeur du moment, me faut ça :






Avec un 3 soupapes, 2 péteurs termignoni, et du slick pour ledenon... :love:


----------



## Gronounours (23 Janvier 2010)

Allez hop, la route est sèche, vais rouler un peu dans la RP. J'en ai marre de prendre aussi peu d'angle en semaine.

En plus j'ai b'soin d'un masque de plongée, ça justifie la sortie


----------



## Lastrada (23 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> La perte de champs de vision me chiffonne quand même un peu&#8230;



Effectivement, il y a un temps d'adaptation. Bon évidemment, le seul jour où je peux tester un dispositif anti - éblouissement il pleut, normal. J'aurais du prendre des *Rainax* ®. :rateau:




​


Gronounours a dit:


> Allez hop, la route est sèche, vais rouler un peu dans la RP. J'en ai marre de prendre aussi peu d'angle en semaine.



Sèche ? dans ma RP elle est tout sauf sèche, mais l'adhérence est bonne.

Bonne bourre.

Nounours rulz !


----------



## nadim06150 (23 Janvier 2010)

mon fond d'écran :d putain une tuerie cette moto


----------



## Gronounours (23 Janvier 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Sèche ? dans ma RP elle est tout sauf sèche, mais l'adhérence est bonne.
> 
> Bonne bourre.
> 
> Nounours rulz !



En fait ouais, c'était bien mouillé  De ma fenêtre on aurait cru que c'était plutôt sec comme hier.
Pas grave, j'ai fais mes 60 bornes tranquille, ça la change des bouchons quotidiens, et fait respirer un peu le moulin.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h26 ----------

N'empêche, la gueule de ces cons de voisins me voyant remonter du garage en cuir/pantalon de pluie, casque et palmes à la main


----------



## Lastrada (23 Janvier 2010)

Bon les gars, vous n'auriez pas des petits parcours (je n'ose pas parler de Roadbook ) dans le sud est parisien ? avec quelques virages histoire de finir mon rodage tranquille ?


----------



## Gronounours (23 Janvier 2010)

Sud-Est&#8230; Hum&#8230; Tu pourrais aller du côté de Moret sur Loing, ou vers Milly la forêt par exemple.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Sud-Est Hum Tu pourrais aller du côté de Moret sur Loing, ou vers Milly la forêt par exemple.



De Milly la Forêt en remontant vers Arbonne, il y a quelques virages sympa, et après, tu peux enchaîner quelques routes forestières sympa du côté des gorges de Franchard (gaffe quand même de ce côté, je m'y suis mangé un sanglier une fois, qui m'a envoyé au tas, ça m'a coûté une fourche, un phare, deux cocottes et pas mal de bricoles :casse.


----------



## Lastrada (23 Janvier 2010)

Je vais essayer par là alors, merci. 

Je vais tenter ça le week end prochain.


----------



## Romuald (23 Janvier 2010)

Un grand classique, la vallée de chevreuse...
Et pourquoi se limiter au Sud ? J'ai souvenir d'une virée sur les petites routes du Vexin, un vrai bonheur.


----------



## Lastrada (24 Janvier 2010)

La vallée de Chevreuse. Oui. J'ai lu/entendu que c'était bourré de poulagas et de motos..  au cours d'une RTT peut être ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2010)

Chevreuse c'est une fausse bonne idée. RTT seulement. Et encore. 
Pi les 17 tournants, c'est juste un piège à con. Trop gras et trompeur. 

T'as quarante douze taules par semaine. 

Pour l'avoir pas mal pratiqué à mes débuts, évite. Juste bon à se foutre au tas avec une meule toute juste vernis. 
Pi' si t'as du NH qui se balade, c'est prise de tête direct avec les tondus bleutés. 

Cale toi une journée direction l'est, etc... Si t'es motivé tu remontes par le luxembourg, y'a du boisé et de la belle remontée de col. Evite les 3 épis et le col du bonhomme pleine balle, y'a des raccords trompeur qui te font patauger le cul. Un "copain" a perdu une jambe comme ça..

Sinon, à l'ancienne, papa-style. Bourgogne et belles vignes. C'est pas le plus fun pour les virolos vu l'état de la chaussée, mais t'en prends pleins la gueule. Surtout si t'aimes la tof'.


----------



## Romuald (24 Janvier 2010)

Les poulets de la vallée de chevreuse, je m'en cogne, je n'y vais pas pour allumer comme un malade (chacun son truc) mais pour enrouler tranquillou. Alors c'est vrai qu'il y a du monde les beaux jours, mais ça ne constitue qu'un passage. Après il faut continuer vers Rambouillet et tirer vers Mortagne au Perche. Sinon la Bourgogne, j'ai donné, c'est super, mais attention aux tracteurs enjambeurs en saison, ils sont plus larges que la route !

Et quitte à sortir de la RP, vers l'ouest tu as la suisse normande, virolos assurés. Tu prends la michelin du coin, tu choisis n'importe quelle petite route jaune ou blanche, et roule !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2010)

C'est quand même super plat la normandie.


----------



## Romuald (24 Janvier 2010)

Pas la suisse normande...
Bon, c'est sur, c'est pas les alpes non plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas la suisse normande...
> Bon, c'est sur, c'est pas les alpes non plus



Non, mais ça vaut quand même le détour* ! 

(*) Pour ceux qui connaissent pas !


----------



## michio (24 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas la suisse normande...
> Bon, c'est sur, c'est pas les alpes non plus


Eh, les mecs, il veut faire son rodage 

Sinon, c'est La Route des Grandes Alpes, point 
(quoique, en cette saison...)

La suisse normande est très amusante et pas loin de Paris : prendre une petite carte, les routes bordée de vert qui serpentent tranquillement.
A pousser éventuellement jusqu'à la vallée de la Sée, mais là, le rodage est presque fini en rentrant


----------



## Romuald (24 Janvier 2010)

michio a dit:


> La suisse normande est très amusante et pas loin de Paris : prendre une petite carte, les routes bordée de vert qui serpentent tranquillement.


Je disais le contraire, p'têt ? COPIEUR ! 


Romuald a dit:


> Et quitte à sortir de la RP, vers l'ouest tu as la suisse normande, virolos assurés. Tu prends la michelin du coin, tu choisis n'importe quelle petite route jaune ou blanche, et roule !


----------



## Lastrada (24 Janvier 2010)

michio a dit:


> Eh, les mecs, il veut faire son rodage



Ouioui. Rodage de la monture et du pilote aussi. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h09 ----------

Mais je lis vos contributions, et je vous en remercie.


----------



## Gronounours (24 Janvier 2010)

Perso, en rodage, j'évite les coins que je ne connais pas du tout, pour éviter les mauvaises surprises.

Ou alors je fais un aller-retour Paris-Marseille


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> ...Ou alors je fais un aller-retour Paris-Marseille



Aaaaah, elle était pas rodée !!! 

Je me disais bien qu'elle tirait un poil court ta brêle...


----------



## Lastrada (24 Janvier 2010)

Oui. Mais je commence à trouver le temps long à me traîner la b**te à 110 maxi.  Alors le Paris Marseille. Et j'y ai pensé, et la révision je la fais à Massilia ?eh  patate, eh ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h37 ----------

Bon allez, nettoyage hebdomadaire. Avant d'aller la re dégueulasser sous la flotte, mais bon, je peux pô la laisser comme ça. Au dessus de mes forces.


----------



## michio (24 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Je disais le contraire, p'têt ? COPIEUR !


Même pas vrai d'abord ! Tu dis "n'importe quelle route blanche ou jaune".
J'ai juste précisé pour éviter tout malentendu ... et puis c'est connu : les japonais y font que copier... en mieux


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2010)

michio a dit:


> Même pas vrai d'abord ! Tu dis "n'importe quelle route blanche ou jaune".
> J'ai juste précisé pour éviter tout malentendu ... et puis c'est connu : les japonais y font que copier... en mieux



Cela dit, ce qui serait cool, c'est qu'ils peignent les routes de la même couleur sur le terrain que sur la carte, ça serait plus facile pour s'y retrouver ! :rateau:


----------



## michio (24 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, ce qui serait cool, c'est qu'ils peignent les routes de la même couleur sur le terrain que sur la carte, ça serait plus facile pour s'y retrouver ! :rateau:


Y z'y ont pensé, mais Foldex, IGN et Michelin ont pas réussi à se mettre d'accord sur les couleurs... :rateau:

Et pis z'ont pas voulu mettre de vibreurs, ni même peindre les bas-côtés en rouge et blanc dans les virolos du côté de Sourdeval ou de Tinchebray, les cons ! 


PS- les petits traits rouges sur les bords des routes des cartes Michelin, comme pour la route du Tourmalet, c'est pas les vibreurs qui sont matérialisés non plus


----------



## Lastrada (26 Janvier 2010)

Alors j'ai testé pour vous des gants chauffants , pour que nous, les motards continuions à avoir la peau des mains douce.
J'ai sélectionné des Gerblings hybrides (alimentation par batteries intégrée ou sur celle de la moto), ce qui m'a coûté en gros 250 boules.





1/ *Avec les batteries intégrées.*

Franchement j'ai l'impression de passer mon temps à les recharger, ça tient en gros 40 mn, intensité à fond ce qui n'est pas bézeff. Coté chaleur c'est pas l'enfer, mais ça atteint l'objectif : plus de bouts de doigts gelés à l'arrivée. Et pas de fil qui traîne, c'est discretos et rapide au démarrage et à l'arrivée.


2/ *Sur la batterie de mon R.*

J'en reviens à l'instant. Alors.... là  coté intensité et répartition de la chaleur : c'est le bonheur. On dirait des bouillottes de mains. La solution pour les longues traversées.  Ca fait un peu drôle d'être relié par des fils, mais on s'y  fait. En plein jour, je vérifierai qu'aucun câble ne traîne là ou il ne faut pas.  

 Bref : je suis super content de cet achat. Juste je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai froid ailleurs, maintenant  


L'interrupteur lumineux style lampe de chevet, ça fait un peu mémé quand même. Faut le planquer.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2010)

Moué. En cas de chute, sur batteries, tes poignets doivent être content.
Sinon, des sous gants en soie c'est bien.


----------



## Lastrada (26 Janvier 2010)

Ouaaaais, mais c'est basé sur le postulat d'une victoire fracassante :king: : je ne chute jamais. Sauf quand on me défonce par la gauche.  :casse:  :hosto:

Et les batteries sont sur le poignet. Ca protège les scapho. :style:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2010)

Ouais bas même !
Des bons sous gants en soie, c'est nickel. Qu'est ce que tu vas te ruiner avec ces trucs là.
Achètes plutôt des sliders et va tourner à Carole !


----------



## Lastrada (26 Janvier 2010)

Hey gars : c'est l'hiver.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2010)

Hey gars : t'es une tarlouze.


----------



## Lastrada (26 Janvier 2010)

Moi au moins je porte pas de dessous en soie.  Je me comprends.


----------



## michio (27 Janvier 2010)

Sinon, y'a la solution manchons + poignées chauffantes :love:
Bon, c'est vrai aussi, autant sur mon tracteur, ça passe, autant sur la tienne... :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (27 Janvier 2010)

T'as tout dit. Les manchons c'est super sur un scooter, un tracteur,(efficace, et pas cher) mais bon sur une moto.... :/


----------



## Gronounours (27 Janvier 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Ouais bas même !
> Des bons sous gants en soie, c'est nickel.



Moi, j'ai les doigts qui gèlent quand même avec des gants en soie.


----------



## Romuald (27 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Moi, j'ai les doigts qui gèlent quand même avec des gants en soie.


Pareil, et il faut avoir une paire de gants une taille au-dessus pour que ça ne sert pas et ralentisse la circulation.
Sinon les pare-mains, c'est moins efficace que les manchons, mais c'est déjà un plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2010)

michio a dit:


> Sinon, y'a la solution manchons + poignées chauffantes :love:
> Bon, c'est vrai aussi, autant sur mon tracteur, ça passe, autant sur la tienne... :rateau:





Lastrada a dit:


> T'as tout dit. Les manchons c'est super sur un scooter, un tracteur,(efficace, et pas cher) mais bon sur une moto.... :/



Croyez en mon expérience, manchons ou pas, c'est pas ça qui fait une moto, si c'est pas une lopette qu'a les mains dans les manchons ! 




Par contre, les poignées chauffantes, ça chauffe, mais ça me laisse dubitatif :mouais:


----------



## michio (27 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Croyez en mon expérience, manchons ou pas, c'est pas ça qui fait une moto, si c'est pas une lopette qu'a les mains dans les manchons !


Ah ah !
Je vois que Pascal connait mon style de conduite :rateau:

_Rhâââ, l'Izoard ... le Galibier ... l'Iseran ...tant de souvenir à jamais marqués ... sur mon sabot... 
_


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Moi, j'ai les doigts qui gèlent quand même avec des gants en soie.



T'as ptet le bout des doigts humides. 
Tu fais quoi avec ?


----------



## Lastrada (31 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## Lastrada (31 Janvier 2010)

Conditions bizarres aujourd'hui : un beau soleil, du verglas, un début de neige, des flix partout. 


Globalement ça valait le coup de sortir. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h42 ----------

Et j'ai testé le Bike lift seul sur une bécane qui a zéro poignée, et aucune prise à part le guidon,  et ben ça se fait tout seul quand on a le bon matos.






_Même si la première fois au moment de donner le coup de pied fatidique, j'étais moyennement détendu_ ​
Questions à 1,55957  :

- Mon manuel prétend qu'il faut graisser sa chaîne toutes les 300 bornes.
Vous partez tous à Honfleur avec la graisse et le bike lift ?
- Est-ce que vous dégraissez avant ?

Vous me dites si mes questions emmerdent tout le monde, comme ça je continuerai


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Y'a pas de règles pour la chaine. 
Tu regardes la gueule du biniou, si ça brille c'est pas bon. 

Et si t'as pas envie de te faire 'iech, y'a des graisseurs automatiques avec pipette fixée sur le bras oscillant. 
T'as un réservoir sous la selle et un raccord à foutre sur le carbu pour la pression. Pour l'injection je sais pas.
C'est chiant à monter, mais il paraît que c'est confortable pour les gros rouleurs. Ca graisse tip-top. Et c'est moins volatile que la graisse en bombe, t'en as pas pleins ta jante arrière, ta béquille ou ton sélecteur.

Vala, 'spèce de noob. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h03 ----------

Vala le graisseur auto.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h04 ----------

Explicationnage ici.


----------



## Lastrada (31 Janvier 2010)

hmm je vais étudier ça. Le truc qui m'inquiète c'est d'être sûr que ça graisse pas le pilote.


----------



## michio (31 Janvier 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> hmm je vais étudier ça. Le truc qui m'inquiète c'est d'être sûr que ça graisse pas le pilote.


J'ai quelques copains qui ont monté ça.
A priori, ça marche pas mal, mais :
- le débit n'est pas toujours facile à régler : il faut trouver le réglage de base, puis modifier selon la température (modification de la fluidité de l'huile), voire de la météo (faire 500 bornes sous la flotte, ça fait pas pareil sur la graisse que 500 sous 35°.
- pour rentabiliser, ça prends du temps... comparé au prix déjà exorbitant des graisses (en bombe ou en tube).

Perso, j'utilise de la graisse en tube (Elf Chain Paste), et j'en mettais tous les 2 pleins (environ 600km), qui accroche bien, se fout moins partout (à condition de graisser bien à chaud). J'ai changé le kit chaine de la première DL (qui n'a pas le couple de ta bécane, c'est sûr !) à 32000km (malgré environ un an de graisse en bombe), revendue à 52000km (donc 20000km pour le second kit -un premier petit point dur apparu à plus de 15000km a été éliminé par un nettoyage minutieux -pétrole désaromatisé puis à l'huile -pourtant, ce kit s'est payé les Dolomites la semaine de son installation, donc pas retendu dans les règles et 3500 bornes chargés en duo...).


----------



## Gronounours (31 Janvier 2010)

Je sais pas moi, je graisse quand la chaine en a besoin, et j'ai jamais fais changer de kit chaine 

Mais bon, un concessionnaire a déjà été convaincu que mes pneus qui avaient 21,000km étaient à peine rodé


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Messieurs, Dames : UNE LOPETTE !


----------



## Gronounours (31 Janvier 2010)

Ou soigneux.


----------



## michio (31 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ou soigneux.


Au moins, t'es pas comme certains qui roulent avec des pneus carrés  !

Si ça peut te rassurer, après avoir viré la première monte savonnette après 14000km, j'ai usé seulement 1 train (et encore, changé après une seconde crevaison après 22000km) et entamé un second en 38000km...


----------



## Lastrada (31 Janvier 2010)

michio a dit:


> J'ai quelques copains qui ont monté ça.
> A priori, ça marche pas mal, mais :
> - le débit n'est pas toujours facile à régler : il faut trouver le réglage de base, puis modifier selon la température (modification de la fluidité de l'huile), voire de la météo (faire 500 bornes sous la flotte, ça fait pas pareil sur la graisse que 500 sous 35°.
> - pour rentabiliser, ça prends du temps... comparé au prix déjà exorbitant des graisses (en bombe ou en tube).
> ...




Ben en fait j'ai pas encore lu dans le détail, mais je vois mal comment le biniou peut détecter qu'il faut graisser. Je pense que c'est un réglage moyen qu'il faut adapter. En revanche, ils prennent la marque et le modèle, donc, c'est déjà réglage moyen pour ma bécane.

Dans un premier temps je vais l'inspecter régulièrement et la graisser à intervalles réguliers, à chaud, et la laisser dormir la nuit, histoire de pas en foutre partout. 

Si je trouve ça peu pratique, j'envisagerai l'automatisme. Merci pour tes réponses toujours complètes, Mimi.  



Gronounours a dit:


> Je sais pas moi, je graisse quand la chaine en a besoin, et j'ai jamais fais changer de kit chaine



Bon mais combien de temps mets le fût du canon pour se refroidir lorsque l'obus est sorti du fût ?

[DM]x1app0_le-fut-du-canon[/DM]​


Bon les gars de l'atelier me disent tous les mille. le manuel tous les 300, Michio tous les 600. La vrai réponse, c'est quand elle a besoin (merci GNN). Le tout c'est de pouvoir l'établir quand t'as pas fait sup méca.
Je vais faire comme tout le monde : je vais me démerder.


----------



## Romuald (1 Février 2010)

Le biniou ne detecte pas qu'il faut graisser, il graisse en continu. Le "réglage moyen" tient compte des performances de la bécane, mais aussi et surtout de la depression dans le circuit d'alimentation puisque c'est elle qui régule le goutte à goutte.
Et pour la fréquence du graissage à la main, +1 avec Khyu, ça dépend tellement de la façon dont tu roules et des conditions atmosphériques : 300 bornes d'autoroute à 130 en continu par soleil et 20°, c'est pas 300 sous la pluie, ou 300 dans la poussière, ni 300 en ville.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Février 2010)

Mouai... un point fondamental pour le graissage, c'est ne pas confondre quantité (fréquence) et qualité... 

Voici mon avis sur le sujet :

Bon, on commence donc par nettoyer sa transmission (chaîne et pignons) avec un produit type huile légère ou dégrippant (ma préférence à ce dernier que l'on trouve en aérosols ou bidon (application généreuse au pinceau), par ailleurs, certains, en plus d'être pénétrants, ont des qualités antiusure intéressantes, ils chassent l'eau et sont anticorrosion...). Laisser égoutter, coup de chifon... appliquer ensuite une graisse en aérosol. l
Là, ça se complique un peu vu le nombre de produits (demurdesouventtrèscher) que l'on trouve sur le marché... il faut retenir que les aérosols "spécial chaîne" ont en général l'immense inconvénient d'être trop adhésif (oui, il en faut, comme dit plus haut,  pour ne pas centrifuger la graisse au bout de 3 tours de roues !!!) et toutes les poussières et autres saloperies adorent venir s'y coller, et former une superbe "pâte à roder"... donc adhésive mais pas trop.

Par ailleurs, il faut que la graisse pénètre entre les maillons (ben oui, c'est là qu'il y a contacts métal / métal), l'extérieur de la chaîne lui il s'en cague ! d'ou des produits dit "pénétrant". Ces graisses sont "moussantes" à l'application. La petite astuce c'est que le dégripant que vous avez utilisez pour nettoyer est toujours présent, la graisse "l'emprisonne", vous conservez ainsi au coeur de l'action un produit lubrifiant (surtout si le dégripant possède des capacités "anti-usure"...).

Dans tous les cas, jamais de graisse "solide", c'est à dire en tube, cartouche ou pot, c'est pas qu'elle ne sont pas efficaces, c'est que vous allez en mettre 100 fois trop et là, elle pénétre mal et surtout, comme évoqué plus haut, vous allez coller toutes les merdes soulevées sur la route !

Niveau performance, c'est très variable : une graisse est constitué d'huile (la partie lubrifiante) et d'un savon (Lithum, calcium, aluminium...). La performance du produit (capacité antiusure, résistance à l'eau, à la chaleur...) est donc directement proportionnelle à la performance de l'huile utilisé ainsi que du savon... donc pour résumer, en général, plus le prix est élevé, plus le produits est performant (pour info, on peut trouver des graisses à plus de 2000 &#8364; le kg !!!)


----------



## michio (1 Février 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Bon, on commence donc par nettoyer sa transmission (chaîne et pignons) avec un produit type huile légère ou dégrippant (ma préférence à ce dernier que l'on trouve en aérosols ou bidon (application généreuse au pinceau), par ailleurs, certains, en plus d'être pénétrants, ont des qualités antiusure intéressantes, ils chassent l'eau et sont anticorrosion...). Laisser égoutter, coup de chifon... appliquer ensuite une graisse en aérosol.


Bon, le nettoyage à fond à chaque graissage, faut pas exagérer non plus 
Deux fois par an (tous les 6000km en gros), ça doit suffire.

Pour le nettoyage, il faut faire attention à certains produits qui détruisent les joints toriques ; bon, c'est sûr que c'est propre, mais y'a plus de joint (j'ai vu des produits spécial moto qui indiquaient sur l'étiquette qu'ils étaient mauvais pour les joints toriques !!!).
Le pétrole désaromatisé (ou Kerdane) est le top, et permet même un coup sur la jante pour la dégraisser (attention, pas de pétrole ça, ça détruit les joints toriques).



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Là, ça se complique un peu vu le nombre de produits (demurdesouventtrèscher) que l'on trouve sur le marché... il faut retenir que les aérosols "spécial chaîne" ont en général l'immense inconvénient d'être trop adhésif (oui, il en faut, comme dit plus haut,  pour ne pas centrifuger la graisse au bout de 3 tours de roues !!!) et toutes les poussières et autres saloperies adorent venir s'y coller, et former une superbe "pâte à roder"... donc adhésive mais pas trop.


 +1



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Dans tous les cas, jamais de graisse "solide", c'est à dire en tube, cartouche ou pot, c'est pas qu'elle ne sont pas efficaces, c'est que vous allez en mettre 100 fois trop et là, elle pénétre mal et surtout, comme évoqué plus haut, vous allez coller toutes les merdes soulevées sur la route !


Là, pas d'accord.
Y'a de toutes les formes et de toutes les efficacités.
J'ai un copain qui a fait 72000km avec le kit d'origine de sa DL en graissant avec tout sauf de la graisse moto en bombe ; un autre a fait plus de 40000km avec des graisses en cartouche qu'il utilise pour ces machines agricoles et ses forges, en ne soignant pas l'espacement ou la qualité de ses graissages.
D'autres, avec les super bombes jecoutelapodukuétuladanslos ont fait moins de 20000km...



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> donc pour résumer, en général, plus le prix est élevé, plus le produits est performant (pour info, on peut trouver des graisses à plus de 2000 &#8364; le kg !!!)


La moins cher est la Elf Chain Paste (je n'ai pas d'actions chez eux), qui, appliquée bien à chaud (oui, à la brosse à dent ou au pinceau, c'est plus chiant que la bombe, mais ça tient sous la selle de -presque) toutes les bécanes), pénètre très bien, ne fait pas de pâte immonde qui récolte poussières et sable qui détruisent tout, et tient bien sous la pluie (retour Clermont - La Roche/Yon sous la flotte, il y avait encore du gras comme il faut).

Mais je partage l'idée que la clé est juste d'avoir la chaîne graissée ce qu'il faut tout le temps.
Je dois le faire parfois à chaque plein -tous les 350-400km- quand il fait un temps pourri ou au contraire sous la canicule. Parfois ça tient 800km...

-Edit-
Le lien vers le "truc" de graissage du pote :
http://dl650.free.fr/faq.html#chaine


----------



## Lastrada (1 Février 2010)

Merci les gars


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Février 2010)

michio a dit:


> Bon, le nettoyage à fond à chaque graissage, faut pas exagérer non plus
> Deux fois par an (tous les 6000km en gros), ça doit suffire.



Je suis d'accord, 2 à 4 fois / an en fonction de l'utilisation, de la région (pluie, sel...)...




michio a dit:


> Pour le nettoyage, il faut faire attention à certains produits qui détruisent les joints toriques ; bon, c'est sûr que c'est propre, mais y'a plus de joint (j'ai vu des produits spécial moto qui indiquaient sur l'étiquette qu'ils étaient mauvais pour les joints toriques !!!).
> Le pétrole désaromatisé (ou Kerdane) est le top, et permet même un coup sur la jante pour la dégraisser (attention, pas de pétrole ça, ça détruit les joints toriques).



Ben voui mais, le Kerdane® c'est du pétrole !   , certes désaromatisé, mais les joints torique "basiques" (nitrile de base quoi), ça aime pas trop !
Le dégrippant est constitué principalement d'une huile légère très fluide. On ne trouve pas d'additif agressif (pour les caoutchoucs) dans les dégrippant de qualité (dit multifonctions) en général...
Par ailleurs, beaucoup de chaînes (sauf "1er prix") aujourd'hui ont des joints torique en Viton® qui lui est totalement compatible avec tous les hydrocarbures



michio a dit:


> Là, pas d'accord...



T'as le droit  ... je fais personnellement référence à 3 ans d'expérience professionnelle chez un "industriel du graissage" et à ma formation "génie mécanique" (et à plus de 25 ans de 2 roues)...
La durée de vie d'un kit chaîne est directement lié à son usure. La seule façon d'éviter l'usure de pièces mécanique en frottement (c'est bien de ça dont on parle pour chaque maillon d'une chaîne et pour les pignons), c'est une bonne lubrification. Un gros paquet de graisse appliqué sur une chaîne ne sert à rien, le lubrifiant doit être présent entre les pièces en mouvements...


----------



## Gronounours (1 Février 2010)

Faut que je m'achete un stand GP pour pouvoir nettoyer ma chaine tranquillou moi&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (1 Février 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Par ailleurs, beaucoup de chaînes (sauf "1er prix") aujourd'hui ont des joints torique en Viton®


C'est sur qu'en premier prix tu ne risques pas d'avoir des joints en Louis Viton©

Sinon blague à part, @Michio : pourquoi pas d'huile de chaine de tronçonneuse ? C'est ce que je mets, et pour l'instant je n'ai pas à m'en plaindre : 2 tensions par an, 12 à 15000 km/an, le kit actuel a 20000km pour l'instant et est loin d'être au bout.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2010)

Ahlala. Une XB12s et zouuuu. :love:


----------



## Lastrada (1 Février 2010)

Ben non. Ou alors en occase. Buell c'est fini, c'est Erik qui l'a dit.

:/


[YOUTUBE]9P6f2bj1BpQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## michio (1 Février 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ben voui mais, le Kerdane® c'est du  pétrole !   , certes  désaromatisé, mais les joints torique "basiques" (nitrile de base quoi),  ça aime pas trop !


Ben à priori, justement, le pétrole désaromatisé, ça craint pas pour les joints (je me demande d'ailleurs si c'est même pas écrit dessus ?).



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> La durée de vie d'un kit chaîne est  directement lié à son usure. La seule façon d'éviter l'usure de pièces  mécanique en frottement (c'est bien de ça dont on parle pour chaque  maillon d'une chaîne et pour les pignons), c'est une bonne  lubrification. Un gros paquet de graisse appliqué sur une chaîne ne sert  à rien, le lubrifiant doit être présent entre les pièces en  mouvements...


Ouais, donc en fait on est complètement d'accord 



			
				Romuald a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi pas d'huile de chaine de tronçonneuse ? C'est ce  que je mets,  et pour l'instant je n'ai pas à m'en plaindre : 2 tensions par an, 12 à  15000 km/an, le kit actuel a 20000km pour l'instant et est loin d'être  au bout.


En fait, certaines huiles à tronçonneuse conviennent,  d'autres non, ça dépend de leur composition (y'a un nom particulier pour celles qui vont pas, mais je ne me souviens plus -ouais, ça aide, je sais ) ; c'est comme certaines graisses en cartouche pour machines-outils.

Après, la solution idéale pour la chaîne (à part le cardan, et encore :rateau, si ça existait, ça se saurait.
Déjà éviter de faire des conneries, c'est un bon début


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ben non. Ou alors en occase. Buell c'est fini, c'est Erik qui l'a dit.
> 
> :/
> 
> ...



  
Triste nouvelle...


----------



## Pooley (2 Février 2010)

ça a été annoncé courant décembre les cocos... 

dure nouvelle...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Février 2010)

Ouai... en même temps, ils n'avaient qu'a fabriquer de vrais moto, et pas des trucs pour aller de terrasse de bistrot en terrasse de bistrot...


----------



## Lastrada (2 Février 2010)

En même temps, on souhaite pas tous rouler en Touinego ®






Y'en a même des que ça rendrait gerbifs &#8482;




Ca me peine de penser qu'on en verra plus. 








---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h02 ----------

Sans compter qu'HD lâche aussi MV Agusta 





​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h11 ----------

Bon ok, ok, c'est un poil show-off


----------



## frankix (2 Février 2010)

Salut les gens qui savent ( Macusers et utilisateurs de 2 roues  )
Voilà une petite question en passant: j'ai fait une chute en moto et le cerclage de mon phare a un peu morflé ainsi que le repose pied passager.
J'aimerais savoir si ces pièces (que le cerclage de phare et que le repose pied, pas la platine) sont des pièces qui sont vendus à l'unité chez les concess' de façon courante ?

merci


----------



## Lastrada (3 Février 2010)

Vas-y Frankix, c'est bon. 

Tu pourrais au moins donner la marque.


----------



## woulf (3 Février 2010)

frankix a dit:


> Salut les gens qui savent ( Macusers et utilisateurs de 2 roues  )
> Voilà une petite question en passant: j'ai fait une chute en moto et le cerclage de mon phare a un peu morflé ainsi que le repose pied passager.
> J'aimerais savoir si ces pièces (que le cerclage de phare et que le repose pied, pas la platine) sont des pièces qui sont vendus à l'unité chez les concess' de façon courante ?
> 
> merci



En général, tu peux l'acheter en pièces détachées ta brèle, si ça te dit 
Ceci dit, avant de foncer chez le concessionnaire, regardes les centres de récupération de pièces usagées, genre auto-choc dans mes souvenirs du côté de Nice (mais y'en a un peu partout), et tu risques de trouver tes pièces en très bon état, pour la fraction du prix demandé par le conc'.

Je me souviens avec horreur du coût des pièces pour réparer les conséquences d'une chute à l'arrêt sur mon VFR 99... le flanc de carénage gauche et le clignotant... J'ai finalement fait réparer et repeindre la pièce et ça ma coûté genre 5 fois moins...


----------



## frankix (3 Février 2010)

C'est une SV 650 n.
Pour les reposes pied passager, j'ai vu que des marques "tuning" les vendaient par paire dans les 80 euros  .
Pour le cerclage du phare je me fait pas trop d'illusion, à mon avis faut racheter la totale, mais bon je demandais pour voir.
De toute façon j'en saurais plus en allant voir mon concess' ( faut que je remonte tout mon bordel  et que je me motive...)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h40 ----------

En parlant peinture: Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si on peut faire repeindre que les parties d'une moto éraflée par un pro, sans faire la totale ni démonter la moto.
Bien sûr ce sera pas le même rendu mais, c'est possible ?


----------



## Gronounours (3 Février 2010)

Sans démonter ? Non.


----------



## frankix (3 Février 2010)

Faire une chute en moto c'est vraiment la dèche !
En région parisienne, même en étant assuré tout risque, on est tenté de ne pas déclarer les chutes à l'arrêt car vla le malus et la prime l'année suivante   (en plus de la franchise).
Mais si on veut réparer seul c'est le parcours du combatant.
J'ai trouver une bombe de peinture correspondant à la couleur de ma moto mais c'est sur un site américain (pas chaud pour commander) quelqu'un connaît un site français ?

- on dirait en plus que le site américain ne livre pas en France arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh et Suzuki me dit qu'il importe plus leur stylo de retouche en France ReArghhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## woulf (3 Février 2010)

Bah, y'a pas mille trucs à repeindre sur un SV650 N comme Naked 

Investis dans une sacoche de réservoir Bagster, avec le zoli bouzin qui se fixe sur le réservoir. Ca t'évitera de rayer la peinture à l'avenir 

Les stylos de retouche, même si tu trouves une teinte qui semble approcher, ça se verra.


----------



## frankix (3 Février 2010)

Mais le réservoir à rien (grâce aux tampons) ce qui a prit c'est le garde boue avant, l'arrête de la partie peinte de mon saute vent et un peu sur la coque arrière...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h43 ----------

Au passage j'aimerai votre avis, lorsque je changerai de moto, quelle couleur vaut il mieux privilégier pour facilité les retouches maison (bombe peinture) en cas de chute: noir vernis ? blanc vernis ? rouge ducati ? autres ?

merci


----------



## Gronounours (3 Février 2010)

Le noir est salissant, le blanc aussi, les couleurs intermédiaires le sont un peu moins.

Par contre elles sont toutes aussi difficiles pour y faire des retouches.


Pour une raison toute bête :
Même si tu as la nuance exacte de la couleur d'origine de ta moto, la peinture a déjà vécu (chaud/froid, soleil/pluie acide + le vieillissement du vernis), donc elle a changé de teinte. Tu n'auras jamais la possibilité de rattraper, à moins de repeindre la pièce intégralement (et encore, on le verra par rapport au reste de la moto).


----------



## frankix (3 Février 2010)

Je vous remercie vraiment pour le temps que vous prenez à me répondre  .
Et puisque vous êtes calés j'en profite pour poser une dernière question, histoire de pas agraver l'état de ma moto. En ce qui concerne le cale pied arrière: je fais comment pour le retirer ? Je tape avec un marteau sur la pièce en métal (l'axe) qui le relie à la platine ?
merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Le noir est salissant, le blanc aussi, les couleurs intermédiaires le sont un peu moins.
> 
> Par contre elles sont toutes aussi difficiles pour y faire des retouches.
> 
> ...



Il y a des remèdes, à ça, certains spécialistes se font fort, au moyen d'une sonde colorimétrique, de te reconstituer la nuance exacte actuelle d'une peinture, à condition de disposer d'un échantillon, si ça se fait pour la maison, ça doit bien exister pour la moto ou la voiture, j'imagine !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2010)

frankix a dit:


> Je vous remercie vraiment pour le temps que vous prenez à me répondre  .
> Et puisque vous êtes calés j'en profite pour poser une dernière question, histoire de pas agraver l'état de ma moto. En ce qui concerne le cale pied arrière: je fais comment pour le retirer ? Je tape avec un marteau sur la pièce en métal (l'axe) qui le relie à la platine ?
> merci



Dans mon souvenir, le cale pied passager est sur un axe avec des tibouiboui de chaque côté.
Du "decercle" les tibouiboui et avec un burin, tu sors l'axe...
Force pas comme une Maïté, ça doit dégager tout seul.
Si ça sort pas, ta platine est tordu. Auquel cas faut redresser. 
Sinon, regarde dans les casses ou sur le net, tu trouves ce genre d'accessoires pour trois fois rien.
C'est con, j'avais une platine gauche AR en rabe. Mais je l'ai filé avec la bécane en la revendant.
Pour ton cerclage de phare, pareil qu'au dessus. Les casses, c'est une mine d'or. Suffit de chercher un peu... Des mecs se font des bécanes piste comme ça pour quelques billets.


----------



## michio (3 Février 2010)

frankix a dit:


> J'ai trouver une bombe de peinture correspondant à la couleur de ma moto mais c'est sur un site américain (pas chaud pour commander) quelqu'un connaît un site français ?


Pour les pièces, c'est répondu.
Pour la peinture, tu as essayé dans des centres auto ? Ils ont des catalogues avec les codes couleur (tu dois l'avoir sur ton manuel du propriétaire, ou tu peux le retrouver sur des sites comme celui-ci) toutes marques, tous produits.
Un copain a retrouvé le code couleur de sa DL650 chez Norauto !
----
Edit : alternative à la casse, il arrive aussi chez les concess de trouver des pièces de motos tombées / cassée, ou des pièces changées (genre tuning : pour la DL, les clignos sont presque les mêmes que ceux des Bandits, et comme ils sont souvent replacés par des clignos NH, y'a du stock...). Si tu connais bien ton concess, il peut peut-être de trouver une pièce de ci ou de ça ?


----------



## frankix (3 Février 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses  . L'histoire de cale pied c'est réglé, le cerclage de phare c'est en cours.
Reste la peinture, je sais pas si je vais tenter (histoire de pas saloper toute la moto). J'ai trouvé ma référence chez Color Rite. Je suis allé voir à Autobacs (ou Eldorauto je sais plu le nom) mais y avait rien, je vais donc aller voir à Norauto sur vos conseils.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h14 ----------

On va dire que j'abuse, mais étant donné que je suis mieux renseigné ici que sur les forums moto, j'en profite pour poser une autre question (promis c'est la dernière ou pas...).
Pour une reprise moto en concession pour l'achat d'une moto neuve ( je sais, je vais me faire anarquer) il vaut mieux remettre tout d'origine (cligno, bavette...) ou laisser mes bidules de kéké ?


----------



## tirhum (3 Février 2010)

frankix a dit:


> On va dire que j'abuse, mais étant donné que je suis mieux renseigné ici que sur les forums moto, j'en profite pour poser une autre question (promis c'est la dernière ou pas...).


Vont finir par te faire cracher au bassinet...


----------



## Gronounours (3 Février 2010)

Je sais pas, j'ai jamais rien modifié sur mes motos.
Le seul "custom" que je revend avec c'est le tapis de réservoir.

Et vu leur état, je les ai toujours super bien revendu.


----------



## frankix (3 Février 2010)

Moi, je ne modifierais plu jamais mes motos. Je l'avais fait car j'étais encore jeune et désireux de grimper les marches de la pyramide sociale que représente une bande de kéké. 
Ce fut un échec, j'ai dû naître avec une dose normal de " bon goût"....


----------



## Gronounours (3 Février 2010)

Béh à part choper des emmerdes, je vois pas ce que ça apporte.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2010)

Du plaisir.


----------



## frankix (3 Février 2010)

De toute façon chacun fait ce qui lui plaît, surtout pas de débat "pour/contre tuning".
Mais il faut reconnaître que l'accessoirisation d'une moto représente par la suite une perte financière importante.


Sinon moi j'ai commencé la moto avec une MZ 125 SM (on rigole pas dans le fond), j'ai passé le permis sur une 500 CBF après j'ai eu ma SV 650 (injection)... un conseil pour la suite ?


----------



## Lastrada (3 Février 2010)

Bah une (vraie) moto.


Et sinon tu as lu la Zizanie, d'Uderzo ?


----------



## frankix (3 Février 2010)

"Bah une (vraie) moto."

J'étais sûr que quelqu'un la ferai, noté que je ne sais toujours pas citer correctement pour ma part.


----------



## michio (3 Février 2010)

frankix a dit:


> "Bah une (vraie) moto."
> 
> J'étais sûr que quelqu'un la ferai, noté que je ne sais toujours pas citer correctement pour ma part.


Ben moi, j'ai le même moteur que ta SV, mais pas dans une moto pour certains, dans un tracteur , pas modifié, que j'utilise pour aller bosser (quand je dois pas emmener les enfants à l'école ), et surtout pour de grandes balades avec des potes ; et ben, même pas tunée, je me fais plaisir avec , et même en duo chargé comme un mule.

Mais chacun voit midi à sa porte selon sa philosophie de la moto, son utilisation, ... et son budget !
Si je pouvais, j'hésiterais entre un FJR, une 1200GS ou une Stelvio...


----------



## frankix (3 Février 2010)

Je ne fait partie d'aucun clan Bi ou 4 pat' ou... mais le moteur de ma moto me donne moi aussi entière satisfaction.
Je veux changer (je suis pas pressé) car elle commence à avoir des bornes. Ce que j'aimerais pour la prochaine c'est des suspensions de meilleurs qualité.
FJR, 1200GS très bonnes motos à ce qu'on dit pour la Stelvio l'idée d'avoir un réseau de concess' peu étendue me fait un peu peur, mais de toute façon ces motos sont encore un peu cher pour moi.


----------



## Romuald (3 Février 2010)

frankix a dit:


> un conseil pour la suite ?



[mode provoc]
Une béhème
[/mode provoc]


----------



## frankix (3 Février 2010)

Une béhème pourquoi pas, je suis pas sectaire j'aime tous les 2 roues, avec quand même une préférence pour des marques assez diffusées sinon ce serait simple mon choix : benelli TNT 899 café racer.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2010)

Déconne pas. 
Chui en train de regarder pour une vieille r100 ou r110 à retaper en cafe racer... :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h57 ----------

Pi' y'a les guzzi aussi. Ca a le sang plus chaud... :love: :love: :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h59 ----------


----------



## frankix (3 Février 2010)

très chouette  .


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2010)

Un truc monstrueux !
Si t'as l'occaz teste un 1100 de chez Guzzi... 
L'inertie du bi dans les virages, c'est folklo ! 
Pi ça vibre................ :love:


----------



## sc3fab (4 Février 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Un truc monstrueux !
> Si t'as l'occaz teste un 1100 de chez Guzzi...
> L'inertie du bi dans les virages, c'est folklo !
> Pi ça vibre................ :love:



J'ai un pote qui ma fait essayé celle son père, c'est limite flippant le freinage.  :rateau:

Lui il roule en Ducat 999 2004, donc un peu habitué aux vibrationsssss et aux bruits suspicieux, mais là c'est le top !!  :mouais::mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> J'ai un pote qui ma fait essayé celle son père, c'est limite flippant le freinage.  :rateau:
> 
> Lui il roule en Ducat 999 2004, donc un peu habitué aux vibrationsssss et aux bruits suspicieux, mais là c'est le top !!  :mouais::mouais:



Ben, la Ducat, t'as pas le problème du couple de renversement à l'accélération et à la décélération, déjà ! C'est pas les vibrations le problème sur une Guzzi ou une BM (twin, les 3 et 4 cylindres, je ne les ai jamais essayées) !


----------



## sc3fab (4 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, la Ducat, t'as pas le problème du couple de renversement à l'accélération et à la décélération, déjà ! C'est pas les vibrations le problème sur une Guzzi ou une BM (twin, les 3 et 4 cylindres, je ne les ai jamais essayées) !



Sûr, mais qd tu n'es pas habitué tu ressens tellement de chose que tout te semble bizarre à un moment.  :mouais:  :mouais:
Je te laisse imaginer un freinage appuyer (si on peut osé le dire pour une Guzzi) avec la machine qui fait gauche droite en appuis !!  :mouais: :mouais:

C'est _folklo_


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2010)

C'est toujours plus fun et vivant qu'une japonaise genre... Ché pô... Un Z1000, au hasard.


----------



## Lastrada (4 Février 2010)

Vivant, vivant,... faut le dire vite


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2010)

Va enrouler dehors au lieu de blablater ! 
Fais beau en plus...


----------



## Lastrada (4 Février 2010)

Non de Doc, je voudrais bien, mais ma boite ne veut bizarrement pas me payer à faire de la moto.

Les cons.



Edit: j'ai reçu mon support de GPS de ram-mount. Super rapide. Commandé Hier à 08H, livré ce midi. :king:



Y'a plus qu'à espérer que ça soit compatible avec mon guidon, parce qu'il n'y a pas des masses de place.


----------



## Gronounours (4 Février 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est toujours plus fun et vivant qu'une japonaise genre... Ché pô... Un Z1000, au hasard.


En attendant, j'ai une bécane, moi.


----------



## Lastrada (4 Février 2010)

Pas de coup sous la ceinture on avait dit. 


There, there.


Bon, vivement samedi que je vois ce qu'on va me prêter comme meule pendant la révision des 1000.


kh kh kh.

(Un speeed me suffirait amplement, mais si y 'a qu'une Rocket 3, hein ben ca  me fera les bras :rateau:  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h59 ----------

Tiens au fait, c'est répandu comme pratique ça ? :mouais:


Ils vous prêtent des montures, vos concess', pendant les révisions ? ?


----------



## Gronounours (4 Février 2010)

Ouaip, à chaque fois j'ai une bécane de prêt. En général un ER-5, j'ai eu une fois un R6 love et si le concess' veut me punir il me file un scooter


----------



## Lastrada (4 Février 2010)

Sympa le  R6  !

Bon un ER-5, ça veut dire une Bonnie au minimum :love::love::love:... parce que les scotères Triumph, .... 

Et ben je me contenterais même du minimum. 

 Pourvu qu'il neige pas Samedi. :affraid:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h12 ----------

Enfin bon, quand t'as un Z 1000, une ER-5, c'est pas exactement la fête.

Ils sont pas malins malins. Ils pourraient te faire essayer une bécane pour te faire monter en gamme.


----------



## Gronounours (4 Février 2010)

Béh ce sont, pour la plupart, des bécanes qu'ils achètent exprès pour ça, tu penses bien qu'il prennent au moins cher question entretien.

Le R6 c'est parce que la nouvelle était en test (2010).


----------



## Lastrada (5 Février 2010)

Je viens d'appeler pour réserver. J'avais le choix entre street, street R, Tiger ouuuuu Speed.


A votre avis, qu'est-ce que j'ai pris  ?     :love: :style: :king: :casse: :hosto:


:mouais:


----------



## Gronounours (5 Février 2010)

Tiger ?  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h51 ----------

Au fait dis donc ! T'es à quelle concess' ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2010)

Tiger, je déconseille, ça n'est plus supporté par Apple 

:rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (5 Février 2010)

Essaye encore.


Je sens que je vais prendre la foudre demain


----------



## Gronounours (5 Février 2010)

Street R ?

En attendant, il te laisse un beau choix tout de même.


----------



## Lastrada (5 Février 2010)

J'ai choisi la vitesse ... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h58 ----------




Gronounours a dit:


> Au fait dis donc ! T'es à quelle concess' ?





Joinvile trophy


----------



## Lastrada (5 Février 2010)

Merci de lire Joinvil*l*e Trophy :rateau:




Donc la bonne réponse était :









:love::love::love:​


----------



## Lastrada (6 Février 2010)

Vachement bien le Speed. 50 mn de balade, je rentre chez moi : impossible de redémarrer : plus de batterie ? 

J'attends le dépanneur. La bonne nouvelle c'est que je tombe en rade chez moi.


----------



## Romuald (6 Février 2010)

T'aurais du choisir le scoutère


----------



## Lastrada (6 Février 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> T'aurais du choisir le scoutère


degouté je suis  je poiraute il m'en filent pas une autre

et ils m'ont pourri ma matinée.


----------



## Gronounours (6 Février 2010)

Pinaise la chance de looser quoi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Février 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Vachement bien le Speed. 50 mn de balade, je rentre chez moi : impossible de redémarrer : plus de batterie ?
> 
> J'attends le dépanneur. La bonne nouvelle c'est que je tombe en rade chez moi.



ça me rappel un type que j'ai dépanné un jour, motard en rade qui se lamentait depuis 2 ou 3 heures au bord d'une départementale paumé, avec les quelques outils merdiques à sa disposition, il avait démonté à peu prêt tout ce qu'il pouvait, franchement, ça faisait de la peine... 

Sur les motos, il y a un truc assez TRÈS con, enfin, surtout si votre vénérable professeur de moto école n'a pas pris le soin de vous apprendre à vous en servir ("on arrête son moteur en l'actionnant") : l'arrêt d'urgence ou coupe circuit... oui, le bitonio rouge qui se trouve sur le commodo de droite... là :






Bref, mon gars au bord de sa départementale avait, par inadvertance, actionné le coupe circuit en roulant, et paf, d'un coup plus rien !!!   
ça m'a bien pris 2,5 secondes pour le dépanner... 

J'étais jeune motard à l'époque mais j'ai très souvent vu des motards avec une grosse panne de l'arrêt d'urgence depuis...


----------



## Gronounours (6 Février 2010)

Moi j'ai appris à un mec au taf qu'il avait une trousse à outil sous la selle de sa moto&#8230;


----------



## Lastrada (6 Février 2010)

Oui mais là c'était bien la batterie. :rateau:


ET crois - moi, j'avais *très envie* de repartir. Suffisament pour ne pas avoir oublié le coupe circuit, ni avoir laissé la première et la béquille.


Bon j'ai récupéré mon joujou. C'est quand même plus léger. Moins trapu. C'est comme quand je repassais sur ma R5 après les poids lourds de l'armée. 

Elle me convient mieux en tant que nioube. Enfin, quand je pourrai l'utiliser complètement  ( encore 400 bornes), j'en saurai plus.

Bonne nouvelle : mon GPS est monté. Reste à savoir si je vais l'entendre à plus de 90.

Sinon faut que je me trouve un dispositif bloutouffe mais pas les gros trucs nazes avec le micro.


Ahhhh *soupir* c'était pas long, mais c'était quand même bon le speed.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h46 ----------

Le responsable mécano Triumph, m'a quand même rendu ma bécane avec de la cendre de cigarette sur la selle.


Ca + 182 &#8364; pour 1 litre d'huile et me rendre une moto pas lavée.. 

Je cherche donc un garagiste fiable en RP (94 ? ou Paris XI-XII) capable d'entretenir ma brèle. Si quelqu'un a un conseil.


----------



## sc3fab (6 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Moi j'ai appris à un mec au taf qu'il avait une trousse à outil sous la selle de sa moto



Très bien mais lui as tu appris à s'en servir  :mouais:, oui, sinon ça ne sert à rien !!  

enfin moi je dis ça comme ça   parce que je ne sais pas m'en servir


----------



## frankix (6 Février 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Oui mais là c'était bien la batterie. :rateau:
> 
> 
> ET crois - moi, j'avais *très envie* de repartir. Suffisament pour ne pas avoir oublié le coupe circuit, ni avoir laissé la première et la béquille.
> ...





Pour entendre le GPS au dessus de 90 moi j'ai couplé mon Tomtom Rider V2 à un kit bluetooth SonyEricsson (ad2p), j'utilise une seule oreillette intra auriculaire (l'autre bah elle pend dans mon blouson) que j'ai récupéré sur un kit piéton de tel et je trouve que ça marche bien.
Bien sûr il y a toujours la phase délicate où il faut enfiler le casque.
Bien entendu je n'ai plus accès au micro (mais bon téléphoner à moto  ).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h13 ----------

Hourra ! J'ai réussi à citer...


----------



## Lastrada (6 Février 2010)

Bon on est pas loin de la solution. Mais pas encore exactement ce que je cherche.

J'ai trouvé une oreillette (voir Fig.1 ) susceptible de rentrer dans mon casque, capable de restituer un son audible même à 130 km/h,  sans transformer le fait de mettre le casque en accouchement à l'envers. :hosto: 




​
Mais je n'ai pas de prise audio sur mon Nüvi, et ces couillons proposent tout sauf un moyen de le brancher sur un récepteur Bluetooth pour brancher leur bon sang d'oreillette.

J'ai trouvé ça à 90 &#8364; :casse: :modo: un peu reuch'. 








hmmmm, 40 &#8364;


----------



## Lastrada (7 Février 2010)

Interception par la section anti-pollution.

(Vu que ma Street R est neuve, je suppose que c'était pour vérifier que j'avais des pots homologués pour ne pas générer de pollution sonore)


- Papier du véhicule siouplé
- ouala.
- Ils sont plastifiés.
- ... Oui.
- Il est interdit de plastifier des documents administratifs.
- ah ?
- Ca m'empêche de vérifier le grain.

_in petto : J'ai déjà du mal à croire que tu distingues ta gauche de ta droite, alors le grain du permis, avec des gants, en plus  _

:mouais:

En revanche, rien sur le fait que j'ai pas collé le papillon de l'assurance que je lui ai collé sous le noze. 

Va comprendre Charles. Ce qui me troue, c'est qu'ils se croient toujours obligés de faire une réflexion agressive, désagréable, style "on t'a à l'oeil, on peut te faire chier si on veut" pour assoir leur autorité à 2 balles. 

 Faut pas qu'ils viennent pleurer après qu'on les aime pas, ces frustrés.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

Ah la section anti-pollution de Paris... :love:
Des lucky luke de la sonde anale motardeque ! 

Contrôlé une fois près de St Germain Des Près. Paf 90 boules pour le Yosh nh. Et ils sont "gentil" parce que ma plaque était pas homologuée, qu'il y avait pas d'éclairage dessus et que mes clignos arrière, c'était du caca aussi.
Convocation à la brigade anti-pollution à Vincennes deux semaines plus tard. Jamais présenté. rePaf 130 euros.
Plus de news. 

Mais bon, c'est pas avec le son de turbine anémique de ton anglaise que tu vas leur secouer le fondement. 

Bref, faisez gaffe aux pigeons. :sleep:


----------



## nadim06150 (8 Février 2010)

slt a tous amis motards

je voudrais vous demandez un petit conseil, j'habite dans le 06 et je posséde une er6 2008 de 6000 KM et je voudrais une petite estimation du prix de revente car je n'est toujours pas trouver d'acheteur ,

la moto est d'origine avec les patins de protections kawa 

merci d'avance


----------



## Lastrada (8 Février 2010)

ici ?


----------



## nadim06150 (8 Février 2010)

oui je suis d"accord avec toi mais par rapport au marché etc...


----------



## Lastrada (8 Février 2010)

ah ! ok etc.


----------



## Gronounours (8 Février 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Va comprendre Charles. Ce qui me troue, c'est qu'ils se croient toujours obligés de faire une réflexion agressive, désagréable, style "on t'a à l'oeil, on peut te faire chier si on veut" pour assoir leur autorité à 2 balles.



Oui, mais parfois ça peut tourner au comique (vécu il y a&#8230;2 ans avec mon pôpa, le Z750 sortant de chez le concess').

"B'jour M'sieur, coupez le moteur siouplé. Vos papier"
"Vala "
Mon père se gare à côté
"Un soucis mon fils ?"
"Circulez monsieur. WW&#8230; Vous savez que je pourrais verbaliser ?"
"Non m'sieur, j'ai un délais d'un mois maximum, or j'ai eu la moto cet après midi. Les papiers ne sont pas encore prêt"
"Moué&#8230; Et le certificat d'assurance ?"
"Ici, sous votre nez"
"Mouais&#8230; Sont un peu usées les pneus non ?"
"Oui, avec 25km au compteur, ça arrive souvent"
"Je peux voir l'éclairage"
"Bien sûr" (Je démarre la moto)
"Non, je veux voir les éclairages, coupez le moteur"
"M'sieur l'agent, sans contact, je peux pas allumer les phares"
"Vous allez me suivre, on va aller vérifier la pression des pneus"
"D'accord. Pour la vidange, je vous la laisse ce soir et la récupère demain matin ?"
"Ne vous moquez pas de moi monsieur ou je vous colle un outrage"

Son chef bedonnant arrive à notre hauteur et lui demande :
"Tu fous quoi là ? La bécane est neuve, ça sent le silicone d'ici"
"Chef, je vérifiais chef. Bon circulez"

Parfois s'en est dur de pas éclater de rire.


----------



## Romuald (8 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> "Vous allez me suivre, on va aller vérifier la pression des pneus"



Y'a une loi qui impose une pression minimum ? 
Y'en a qui sont graves, quand même...


----------



## Lastrada (8 Février 2010)

Ouais y a des moutons noirs dans certaines professions, hein Romu ?

Dans un registre un peu différent, je me souviendrai longtemps de ce gendarme qui refusait d'enregistrer la plainte que mon assureur exigeait de moi pour couvrir les dépenses d'un pickpocket avec ma carte bleue. 

Au bout de cinq minutes ubuesques, je pense en moi-même : "celui là, je vais prendre le temps de me le faire,  je l'attaque devant une juridiction compétente" et je lui demande : - Si je comprends bien, vous refusez d'enregistrer ma plainte ?"

Et le type tout rouge, me sort :

"- Monsieur, je suis un gendarme, et un gendarme ne pense pas, il obéit. Je vais aller voir mon commandant."

 

- Oué c'est ça allez le voir. 

Y'en a des gratinés. Ils sont pas tous aussi atteints, mais arrêtez moi si je me trompe, tous aussi assoiffés d'autorité. ..


Et en fait ça doit suffisamment marcher (sur des esprits simples) pour qu'ils tentent de te la  faire au culot, même si c'est énorme comme le contrôle de GNN.


----------



## Romuald (8 Février 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ouais y a des moutons noirs dans certaines professions, hein Romu ?


Je suis un bêêêêêlier, môssieu !


----------



## Lastrada (8 Février 2010)

Tant que tu n'es pas un mouflon qui se tient l'oreille en bêlant, ça me va.


----------



## Gronounours (8 Février 2010)

J'ai eu aussi la douane à Arras en rentrant du mariage d'un certain BackCat, qui non contente de me faire vider le sac à dos à même le bitume (costume de mariage inclus&#8230; qui ne s'en remettra pas d'ailleurs :mouais me demande :

"Elle vient d'où la moto ?"
"Euh de chez mon concessionnaire"
"Oui mais avant ?"
"Ben j'en sais rien moi, du Japon, c'est une japonaise&#8230;"


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

Enorme !!!


----------



## Romuald (9 Février 2010)

Je ne sais pas s'il y a une pression minimum des pneus exigée par la loi, mais au concours d'entrée chez les pandores ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il y ait un nombre de neurones imposé MAXIMUM


----------



## Lastrada (9 Février 2010)

Formidable. On va tous piler à l'orange et s'empiler. On sanctionne désormais également ce qui est autorisé dans le code de la route : passer à l'orange quand c'est moins dangereux que de freiner. 
Sanction : 4 points de permis et 135 &#8364; d&#8217;amende.



:mouais: j'hallucine ou on fait passer les gains potentiels avant la sécurité ?

C'est de la provocation ma parole.

Pourquoi pas flasher au vert aléatoirement ? ça serait encore plus rentable.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Formidable. On va tous piler à l'orange et s'empiler. On sanctionne désormais également ce qui est autorisé dans le code de la route : passer à l'orange quand c'est moins dangereux que de freiner.
> Sanction : 4 points de permis et 135 &#8364; d&#8217;amende.
> 
> 
> ...





> Du coup, il risque d'y avoir de nombreux véhicules à piler de façon dangereuse au rouge... et le risque qu'une moto se voit emboutie par l'arrière avec chute du motard.



Vu le poids que font un motard et sa moto, le choc devrait dans ce cas les projeter au delà du feu, ce qui permettra au dispositif de les flasher, et hop, 135 &#8364; de plus dans le nourrin (sans compter l'éventuel "défaut de maîtrise du véhicule" si un flic est présent au carrefour) !


----------



## Romuald (9 Février 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Formidable. On va tous piler à l'orange et s'empiler. On sanctionne désormais également ce qui est autorisé dans le code de la route : passer à l'orange quand c'est moins dangereux que de freiner.
> Sanction : 4 points de permis et 135 &#8364; d&#8217;amende.
> 
> 
> ...


Mouais, ça me semble quand même énorme, puisque contraire au code de la route qui autorise le passage à l'orange dans certains cas. En plus l'article balance ça sans référence aucune. La moindre des choses serait de citer une source un tant soit peu vérifiable. Donc j'attends avant de m'offusquer.

[hs]tiens, en regardant la carte des radars parisiens, je vois que le quai du Louvre a été rebaptisé quai François Mitterand entre le pont royal et le pont neuf...[/hs]


----------



## Gronounours (10 Février 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Formidable. On va tous piler à l'orange et s'empiler. On sanctionne désormais également ce qui est autorisé dans le code de la route : passer à l'orange quand c'est moins dangereux que de freiner.
> Sanction : 4 points de permis et 135 &#8364; d&#8217;amende.
> 
> 
> ...





J'ai du mal à y croire aussi. Tout simplement parce que cela voudrait dire que le feu orange n'a plus aucune raison d'exister. Donc cela devrait modifier le code de la route par incidence.

En tout cas, cela devrait. Maintenant en supposant que ce soit véridique :
1- Vive les machines à sous.
2- J'me demande si un avocat pourrait pas rapidement démontrer de l'absurdité du truc et de son manque d'appréciation.

Ben oui, pour le radar un feu orange est un feu orange, c'est du binaire. Qu'il passe alors que l'on est à 2m du feu (donc impossible de freiner, même avec la meilleure volonté du monde) comme à 50m.


----------



## Lastrada (10 Février 2010)

Le site en question est le seul à fournir cette information. On ne peut pas trouver de source officielle. 

C'est vrai que j'ai vu rouge en lisant ça. Attendons. Si j'ai le temps j'écrirai à l'auteur pour lui demander de citer ses sources.


----------



## Lastrada (10 Février 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Le site en question est le seul à fournir cette information. On ne peut pas trouver de source officielle.
> 
> C'est vrai que j'ai vu rouge en lisant ça. Attendons. Si j'ai le temps j'écrirai à l'auteur pour lui demander de citer ses sources.



Edit : Done. On va voir s'il répond.


----------



## sc3fab (12 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ben oui, pour le radar un feu orange est un feu orange, c'est du binaire. Qu'il passe alors que l'on est à 2m du feu (donc impossible de freiner, même avec la meilleure volonté du monde) comme à 50m.



C'est sur qu'à 110km (en agglomération, il va de soi ) on ne peut pas    mais à 50km


----------



## Lastrada (12 Février 2010)

A 50 km/h il te faut 25 mètres pour t'arrêter en moyenne.

Je vais faire l'essai avant un passage piéton occupé pour voir.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Février 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> A 50 km/h il te faut 25 mètres pour t'arrêter en moyenne.


Mwouais ... mais avec une Harley, multiplie par trois !!!!!!!!:love:
...j'en sais quelque chose !


----------



## Lastrada (15 Février 2010)

Ouais, il paraît que ça freine moins qu'une baignoire.

Les HD font chuter la moyenne 

C'est pour ça alors que les gens en HD ne saluent pas : ils sont trop occupés à anticiper le freinage !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Février 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> C'est pour ça alors que les gens en HD ne saluent pas : ils sont trop occupés à anticiper le freinage


 ... nous on n'a pas de freins, mais des ralenteins !:rateau:
Et puis, si on ne salue pas, c'est à cause des vibrations ... pas envie de se faire passer pour des vieux parkinsonniens...


----------



## Lastrada (15 Février 2010)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> des ralenteins





des quoi  ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Février 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> des quoi  ?


... des ralenteins ! ... pour ralentir quoi !!!!!!!!


----------



## Lastrada (15 Février 2010)

> Localisation: Le Plat Pays



Oufti ! hm ah mais oui. (j'avais pas mis le traducteur)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Février 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> hm ah mais oui. (j'avais pas mis le traducteur)


...Hé ouais ... belge, flamand et harleyeux en plus ... la totale quoi !:love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Février 2010)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mwouais ... mais avec une Harley, multiplie par trois !!!!!!!!:love:
> ...j'en sais quelque chose !



Le mauvais freinage des HD, c'est une légende. Le problème, c'est souvent l'âge de leur cavalier et le temps nécessaire pour que l'information relative au changement de couleur du signal lumineux (quand ils ne sont pas daltoniens) passe des yeux au cerveau, et du cerveau aux extrémités...  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Février 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ... ...passe des yeux au cerveau, et du cerveau aux extrémités...  :love:


 ... je n'avais jamais pensé à ça ! ...

Mais je reste quand même sceptique ... je viens de faire le test : devant certaines ... disons "images" o), mon extrémité réagit encore au quart de tour ... idem pour ma main droite qui s'agite de convulsions plutôt frénétiques ! ... par contre, devant un feu qui devient rouge, là c'est vrai, aucune réaction !

Je préconise donc de modifier les feux rouges en les affublant de telles "images" o) ... bien entendu, reste le risque de griffer son réservoir à outrance !...

Dur de devenir vieux !:rateau:


----------



## Gronounours (15 Février 2010)

Faut voir si Titi pourrait pas designer quelques feux


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Février 2010)

Ca c'est du feu rouge au moins !!!!!!!! ... en plus ils sont "doublés" par prudence pour les myopes !


----------



## michio (15 Février 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> C'est pour ça alors que les gens en HD ne saluent pas : ils sont trop occupés à anticiper le freinage !


De toutes façons, freiner, c'est un truc de lopette :rateau:...
Alors je te dis pas si iles sont belges ...
... et en Harley ...  :love:

_Je suis très looooooooooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnn _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Février 2010)

michio a dit:


> De toutes façons, freiner, c'est un truc de lopette :rateau:...


Ouais !!!!!  ... nous, les belges en Harley, c'est avec nos bottes qu'on freine ! Pas besoin de trucs mécaniques style ABS, ESP ... (paraît même qu'il y en a qui ont le DTC ! ... si c'est pas malheureux !)
Bon OK, ça revient un peu cher et 5 paires de bottes de rechange dans le sac à dos, c'est un peu contraignant ... mais on est virils ou on l'est pas hein !:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2010)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouais !!!!!  ... nous, les belges en Harley, c'est avec nos bottes qu'on freine ! Pas besoin de trucs mécaniques style ABS, ESP ... (paraît même qu'il y en a qui ont le DTC ! ... si c'est pas malheureux !)
> Bon OK, ça revient un peu cher et 5 paires de bottes de rechange dans le sac à dos, c'est un peu contraignant ... mais on est virils ou on l'est pas hein !:love:





Lastrada a dit:


> Ouais, il paraît que ça freine moins qu'une baignoire.



Ceci expliquant sans doute cela 

  

Lâche pas l'affaire, zebigounet, vieux motard que j'aimais :love:


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Faut voir si Titi pourrait pas designer quelques feux


Ouais, mais elles seront musculeuses !...  
Sinon, y'en a d'autres qui font "dans "la moto...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouais, mais elles seront musculeuses !...


Tant qu'à faire, il vaut mieux ... mon engin fait environ 250 kilos ... faut pouvoir le manipuler !:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2010)

Ton... "engin" ?!...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ton... "engin" ?!...


 ... je parlais de ma Harley, bien évidemment ... "l'autre" il doit faire 25 grammes tout mouillé !


----------



## Lastrada (15 Février 2010)

Son terrible engin. Brigitte sors de ce corps ! 




> "l'autre" il doit faire 25 grammes tout mouillé !



En ce qui me concerne, il y en a un peu plus. Je vous le mets quand même ?


----------



## Gronounours (15 Février 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, il y en a un peu plus. Je vous le mets quand même ?



Merde. Voleur de réplique


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... je parlais de ma Harley, bien évidemment ... "l'autre" il doit faire 25 grammes tout mouillé !


Si c'est décoratif, c'est déjà pas mal


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Si c'est décoratif, c'est déjà pas mal



Ben ça, pour le côté "décoratif", je dirais que c'est surtout affaire de contexte


----------



## sc3fab (25 Février 2010)

C'est l'événement chez Yam', perso je ne l'ai jamais aimé mais il en faut pour tout le monde, la super Ténéré est de retour  






Ca ne vous rappelle rien les sacoches sur les cotés  :mouais:


----------



## Lastrada (25 Février 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> Ca ne vous rappelle rien les sacoches sur les cotés  :mouais:




Non, je ne vois pas.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2010)

Hello ici. 
J'envisage de plus en plus à reprendre la bécane. 
Les critères : économique, de la gueule, pas trop mou. 

J'ai pensé au 620 mostro ou ss, voir la 750 ou la 800 si y'a de bonnes occaz.
C'est pas des monstres de puissance mais la partie cycle est extra et ça vibre ! 

Vous en pensez quoi ?
D'autres idées ?
Vous avez pas des tuyaux pour des vieux roadster bm, triumph ou Norton, etc...?
Si y'a un peu de bricole à faire, je peux y mettre les mains. 


Mirci


----------



## Lastrada (25 Février 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Hello ici.
> J'envisage de plus en plus à reprendre la bécane.


Hello toi même.

Tu as foutrement raison. En fait, comment peut-on faire autrement ?


Khyu a dit:


> Vous avez pas des tuyaux pour des vieux roadster bm, triumph ou Norton, etc...?
> Si y'a un peu de bricole à faire, je peux y mettre les mains.




Pour des BM d'occasion tu pourrais aller faire un tour par ici ?





Khyu a dit:


> Mirci



Si tous les gens qui disent "merki" ou bien "mirci" voulaient bien se donner la main...




... on pourrait les électrocuter.


----------



## sc3fab (25 Février 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> J'envisage de plus en plus à reprendre la bécane.
> Les critères : économique, de la gueule, pas trop mou.



Tes critères ne sont pas très précis, 

de la gueule   possible
pas trop mou   tjs possible

économique là par contre connais pas !!      à définir  :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> Tes critères ne sont pas très précis,
> 
> de la gueule   possible
> pas trop mou   tjs possible
> ...



Economique ? Moi, je connais (surtout si tu n'as pas peur de mettre les mains dans le camboui) :




Par contre, pour la gueule et le "pas trop mou"


----------



## Lastrada (25 Février 2010)

Mon grand père avait la  même :love: :love: :snif:


----------



## Bombigolo (25 Février 2010)

Regarde chez Buell , vibrations , look , mains dans le cambouis , tout y est 

En plus , la boite a coulée , peut etre de bonnes affaires en vue ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Pour des BM d'occasion tu pourrais aller faire un tour par ici ?



Merki. 



sc3fab a dit:


> Tes critères ne sont pas très précis,
> 
> de la gueule   possible
> pas trop mou   tjs possible
> ...



C'est con. C'est un des plus gros critères. 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Economique ? Moi, je connais (surtout si tu n'as pas peur de mettre les mains dans le camboui) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Euh, Pascal ? 
Tu me paies pour t'en débarrasser ? 




Bombigolo a dit:


> Regarde chez Buell , vibrations , look , mains dans le cambouis , tout y est
> 
> En plus , la boite a coulée , peut etre de bonnes affaires en vue ?



Pas con, surtout qu'un XB12S ce serai vraiment l'idéal. :love:





:love::love::love:​
Mais même un vieux XB9 avec des bornes va dépasser le budget. 

Vous vous cotisez ? Je vous offre un tour.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Euh, Pascal ?
> Tu me paies pour t'en débarrasser ?



T'es pas cohérent, là (de toute façon, celle ci, je ne l'ai jamais eue qu'en photo, et encore, juste pour te montrer !) 



Khyu a dit:


> Mais même un vieux XB9 avec des bornes va dépasser le budget.


----------



## sc3fab (26 Février 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> :love::love::love:​
> Vous vous cotisez ? Je vous offre un tour.



Heuuuuuu  :mouais:  tu le mets ou le passager


----------



## Lastrada (26 Février 2010)

Juste devant, dans la voiture balai.


----------



## michio (26 Février 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> Heuuuuuu  :mouais:  tu le mets ou le passager


Le quoi ?


----------



## hadjime (26 Février 2010)

Un sportster ? 
http://www.harley-davidson.com/wcm/Content/Pages/Used_Motorcycles/used_motorcycles.jsp?locale=fr_FR


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

Allo ? Allo ? Alloooooo ? 
Je parle d'un truc économique, dans les 1000/2000 boules hein...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Allo ? Allo ? Alloooooo ?
> Je parle d'un truc économique, dans les 1000/2000 boules hein...








mais faut pas s'y fier ; y'en a plus cher de rétros, de phares et de chromes que de bécane...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

Je suis pas un mod parano qu'a peur de se faire enculer à chaque coin de rue hein.


----------



## michio (26 Février 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Je suis pas un mod parano qu'a peur de se faire enculer à chaque coin de rue hein.


T'as qu'à arrêter de rouler dans cette tenue aussi...






Suis parti très loin ... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2010)

michio a dit:


> T'as qu'à arrêter de rouler dans cette tenue aussi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rhaaaaaaaa! Trop belles les bottes Allemandes de celui de gauche! :love:


----------



## michio (26 Février 2010)

michio a dit:


> T'as qu'à arrêter de rouler dans cette tenue aussi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'tain, je viens de l'imaginer sur un GSXR ou une R1... :afraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2010)

michio a dit:


> 'tain, je viens de l'imaginer sur un GSXR ou une R1... :afraid:



Moi je viens de l'imaginer tout court, et vu qu'il est taillé comme un cure-dents tout mâchouillé, ça risque pas de le boudiner...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

N'empêche de dos, y'a une petite ressemblance avec toi, non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> N'empêche de dos, y'a une petite ressemblance avec toi, non ?



La coupe de cheveux, probablement...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> La coupe de cheveux, probablement...



  


Il vous reste pas une vieille MV dans la cave, sinon ?


----------



## hadjime (26 Février 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Allo ? Allo ? Alloooooo ?
> Je parle d'un truc économique, dans les 1000/2000 boules hein...




Stop, il y a ce qu'il te faut pour ton budget ici http://www.e-solex.fr/fr/


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

Pas envie de me faire tirer ma selle. :mouais:


----------



## sc3fab (1 Mars 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Pas envie de me faire tirer ma selle. :mouais:



C'est clair, pas très confortable


----------



## Romuald (1 Mars 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Vous avez pas des tuyaux pour des vieux roadster bm, triumph ou Norton, etc...?
> Si y'a un peu de bricole à faire, je peux y mettre les mains.



Pour ça tu peux aller faire un tour rue de la glacière à Corbeil (à deux pas du RER). Au 16 tu as Moto Sport Robinson (un fondu d'anglaises) et Rapid' Moto (un fondu de BM, qui a malheureusement peut-être pris sa retraite à l'heure où j'écris). Tu peux te faire une idée avec le street view de glougloumaps, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait de site ouèbe chez l'un ou chez l'autre.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2010)

Merci Romu. Je vais aller y faire un tour !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Mars 2010)

voilà, je transmets ce message... 



			
				 les motards en colère a dit:
			
		

> Le samedi 13 Mars :
> 
> Manifs des motards à Lille, Paris, bordeaux, Marseille.60 villes.
> 
> ...


----------



## michio (4 Mars 2010)

Si ce que m'a dit mon petit doigt s'avère exact, il est possible que des motards prennent les transports en commun samedi, au sens propre


----------



## Lastrada (4 Mars 2010)

Je propose une course sur les quais de Gare de Lyon de 14 à 15H. 100 points le piéton.


----------



## Gronounours (4 Mars 2010)

Ca va être grandiose !


----------



## michio (5 Mars 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Je propose une course sur les quais de Gare de Lyon de 14 à 15H. 100 points le piéton.


Pfff, pas assez de monde entre 14 et 15h. :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2010)

michio a dit:


> Pfff, pas assez de monde entre 14 et 15h. :rateau:



Ben oui, mais l'inflation, tu connais ? Tu crois qu'on te filerait 100 points pour un piéton d'heure de pointe ?


----------



## michio (5 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, mais l'inflation, tu connais ? Tu crois qu'on te filerait 100 points pour un piéton d'heure de pointe ?


Mais pour péter le high score bonus de la mort qui tue, vaut mieux les heures pointes : à 10 points pièce, la quantité compense la qualité :love:

Et si tu es dans la tenue de Khyu, y'a le bonus en plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2010)

michio a dit:


> Mais pour péter le high score bonus de la mort qui tue, vaut mieux les heures pointes : à 10 points pièce, la quantité compense la qualité :love:
> 
> Et si tu es dans la tenue de Khyu, y'a le bonus en plus



T'as pas encore compris ? à 14 H, c'est 100 points le piéton, à 18H30, c'est 1 point les 100 piétons !


----------



## michio (5 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as pas encore compris ? à 14 H, c'est 100 points le piéton, à 18H30, c'est 1 point les 100 piétons !


Damned !
Heureusement que j'habite plus à Paris, j'aurai jamais réussi à battre mon high score dans ces conditions 

Et le tram, ça compte ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2010)

Ce weekend j'avais la 1000 Italienne du padré.
Ca pèle un peu même avec le cuir et les bottes aux pattes. Mais les trois soupapes et le train de pilot power s'en foutaient pas mal. :love:

Je lave la monture cette aprem...
Un piaf chie dessus vers Bastille juste avant que je la refile. :hein:

PUTAAAAIIIINNNNN !!!


----------



## Lastrada (7 Mars 2010)

Je ne vois qu'une seule chose à faire pour laver l'affront.

Isoler et attacher le coupable volatile, et lui faire caca dessus à ton tour, afin de lui apprendre le respect. 

Bien entendu juste au moment où il sort de la salle de bains.


----------



## tibiglout (9 Mars 2010)

J'ai une question :

Je me suis acheté le Scala Rider G4 powerset. 
J'ai un iPhone 3G de décembre 2008.

J'arrive à entendre mes interlocuteurs, mais ma voix n'est pas détectée par mon iPhone. Je n'ai pas pu tester avec un autre téléphone, mais pour le moment, je me pose des questions sur la compatibilité du produit.

En gros, je peux écouter mon iPhone, mais je ne peux pas parler...

Pourriez-vous me donner un coup de main, je n'ai trouvé aucune info nul part...


----------



## Lastrada (9 Mars 2010)

Si tu entends tes interlocuteurs c'est que la connexion marche. Essaye en changeant la face du micro en le tournant sur lui même.  Tu dois utiliser la mauvaise face et du coup il capte rien.


----------



## tibiglout (9 Mars 2010)

J'ai déjà essayé, mais rien n'y a fait.

J'ai contacté le service clients, qui m'a dit que c'est parce que mon iPhone ne devait pas supporter la technologie A2DP ("malgré le fait que je parvienne à écouter ma musique en Bluetooth ?" me suis-je etonné).


----------



## Lastrada (9 Mars 2010)

tibiglout a dit:


> J'ai déjà essayé, mais rien n'y a fait.
> 
> J'ai contacté le service clients, qui m'a dit que c'est parce que mon iPhone ne devait pas supporter la technologie A2DP ("malgré le fait que je parvienne à écouter ma musique en Bluetooth ?" me suis-je etonné).



J'ai le sentiment que c'est effectivement une grosse connerie. 

Pourrais-tu nous dire ce qui te permet d'arriver à la conclusion que ta voix n'est pas détectée ?

Tu as passé un appel téléphonique  depuis ton scala et ton interlocuteur ne t'entend pas, quel que soit le côté du micro utilisé ? as tu essayé de laisser un message sur un répondeur ? donne des détails stp.


----------



## tibiglout (9 Mars 2010)

Alors...

J'ai effectué le pairage facilement, le bluetooth apparaît comme actif (diodes sur le scala) + "scala rider G4 connecté" comme message dans l'iPhone.

J'ai essayé de téléphoner à deux personnes : l'une en émission d'appel, l'autre en réception. A chaque fois, j'entends bien la personne, mais elle ne me dit qu'un "allô desespéré).

J'ai essayé une fois de chez moi, assis sur mon canapé le casque sur ma tête, la seconde fois sur mon deux-roues, à 50 km/h.

J'ai essayé de chaque côté de la perche de son.

Enfin, j'ai essayé d'écouter un message en guidant ma messagerie par la voix (si si vous savez vous lui dites "CONSULTER" 3 fois de suite) et elle n'a pas compris.

Je me suis laissé un message sur mon répondeur, et là, mon opérateur m'a dit qu'il n'avait détecté aucun son.

Bizarre nan ?


----------



## Lastrada (9 Mars 2010)

J'ai un 3G et un 3GS et un scala rider FM (donc un modèle inférieur au tiens)... et je suis capable d'émettre / recevoir avec les deux). Je pense que c'est compatible et que ton micro est naze. il faudrait essayer ton scala avec un téléphone recommandé comme compatible ?


----------



## tibiglout (9 Mars 2010)

OK. Merci. Je regarde avec un autre tel et je mets des nouvelles demain.


----------



## Gronounours (9 Mars 2010)

Question conne, tu as désappairé puis réappairé l'appareil ?

Ton iphone à bien le micro du scala comme source de son ?


----------



## Lastrada (9 Mars 2010)

- Hello, IT. Have you tried turning it off and on again?

[YOUTUBE]QpmLrz_lSuE[/YOUTUBE]

- You know how a button works, don't you ? i'm sorry ARE YOU FROM THE PAST ???
​


----------



## tibiglout (9 Mars 2010)

Oui, je suis allé dans la config' de l'iPhone, lui ai demandé d'oublier l'appareil, pour le pairer à nouveau.

Par contre, je ne sais pas où indiquer à mon iPhone qu'il doit prendre le Scala en considération pour les sons entrants.

J'ai juste cliqué sur "scala rider g4" quand c'était sur l'écran et que je passais un coup de fil.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> - Hello, IT. Have you tried turning it off and on again?
> 
> 
> - You know how a button works, don't you ? i'm sorry ARE YOU FROM THE PAST ???
> ​



Moss. L'homme Dieu.


----------



## tibiglout (10 Mars 2010)

Des news :

J'ai démonté mon scala. J'ai tout dépairé et réinitialisé. J'ai enlevé la mousse de la perche et je me suis assuré que j'avais le micro à l'endroit.

J'ai mieux placé le micro (sur le coin supérieur gauche de ma bouche) et j'ai gueulé dans le bouzin, ça fonctionne.

Bizarre... 
Peut-être que je ne parlais pas assez fort et que j'avais mal placé la bestiole...

A tester en intercom maintenant.


----------



## Lastrada (10 Mars 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Si tu entends tes interlocuteurs c'est que la connexion marche. Essaye en changeant la face du micro en le tournant sur lui même.  Tu dois utiliser la mauvaise face et du coup il capte rien.





tibiglout a dit:


> J'ai mieux placé le micro (sur le coin supérieur gauche de ma bouche) et j'ai gueulé dans le bouzin, ça fonctionne.
> Peut-être que je ne parlais pas assez fort et que j'avais mal placé la bestiole...




Au revoir, M'sieur-dames; C'est ça la puissance intellectuelle. Bac +2, les enfants. 


[YOUTUBE]HXPxJDy1ULM&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tibiglout (10 Mars 2010)

Ouais, je te remercie de ton aide.
Ceci dit, j'y avais pensé et j'avais déjà effectué plusieurs fois des retournements de face du micro...

Ptete que je l'ai juste mieux retourné ...:mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Mars 2010)

tibiglout a dit:


> ...
> Ptete que je l'ai juste mieux retourné ...:mouais:



Ah ça, rien de pire qu'une levrette mal retournée...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2010)

Ah ouais faut faire gaffe. Y'a des mecs qui se claquent les testicouilles comme ça.


----------



## Lastrada (10 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]cxo4d_Hz_n0&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Gronounours (13 Mars 2010)

Pas une seconde d'info sur la manifestation dans les infos sur la 2, et quelques secondes lors de celui de France3.

Quand aux sites, hormis le parisien, ils ne parlent que de l'accident d'un motard à Caen lors de cette journée de mobilisation.

L'affluence a atteint un nouveau record pour une manif' moto. Un mec sur le bord de la route qui écoutait la radio m'a parlé de 40,000 motos partout en France.

Mais bon, vu comme les médias s'en branlent, y'a pas de raisons que nos politiques aient une comportement différent&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## michio (13 Mars 2010)

D'après les RG, 3200 motos à Nantes... donc bien 25% de plus


----------



## tirhum (13 Mars 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Pas une seconde d'info sur la manifestation dans les infos sur la 2, et quelques secondes lors de celui de France3.
> 
> Quand aux sites, hormis le parisien, ils ne parlent que de l'accident d'un motard à Caen lors de cette journée de mobilisation.
> 
> ...


J'ai croisé énormément de motos en remontant de Paris, ce matin...


----------



## Bombigolo (14 Mars 2010)

Dommage que , comme je l'ai vu hier à Bordeaux , il y ai toujours quelques idiots sur leur 
GSXZZRR hypersport qui claquent des ruptures à tout va ,burns et autres wheelings , au milieu des passants , des gosses 
et de tous ceux qui montrent de la sympathie pour la cause motarde en venant les voir défiler :mouais:

Ces quelques crétins , pour qui le port du casque est optionnel ( vu qu'ils n'ont rien dans le crane )
devront un jour comprendre qu'en agissant ainsi , ils ruinent tous les efforts faits par leur "communauté" ,
  représentant la cible idéale des pros controle technique moto et "limiteurs" de toute sorte .


----------



## Pooley (14 Mars 2010)

Salut salut salut les motârds.

Dites moi j'ai récuperé une vieille AMF SX 175 qui baigne pas trop mal dans son jus.

quelqu'un aurait-il une adresse sur Paris d'un gars qui vendrait des pièces pour ce genre de bécanes?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## michio (14 Mars 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Dommage que , comme je l'ai vu hier à Bordeaux , il y ai toujours quelques idiots sur leur
> GSXZZRR hypersport qui claquent des ruptures à tout va ,burns et autres wheelings , au milieu des passants , des gosses
> et de tous ceux qui montrent de la sympathie pour la cause motarde en venant les voir défiler :mouais:
> 
> ...


+1
Dommage aussi qu'on ne remarque qu'eux : sur un défilé de 3000 motos, ils sont peut-être une centaine à le faire...
A Nantes, j'en ai vu qu'un qui n'avait pas de casque ; je lui ai demandé de le remettre, ce qu'il a fait.


----------



## Bombigolo (15 Mars 2010)

Pooley a dit:


> Salut salut salut les motârds.
> 
> Dites moi j'ai récuperé une vieille AMF SX 175 qui baigne pas trop mal dans son jus.
> 
> ...



Il me semble que c'etait HD qui distribuait ces motos , de fabrication Italienne .
Voir peut etre dans leur reseau ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Mars 2010)

Yopla ici !!  Voilà mon nouveau joujou à moi que j'aime... :love: :love: :love:
J'ai fait un peu plus de 1000 bornes depuis que je l'ai, que du bonheur à tartiner !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2010)

Congratulation !


----------



## Lastrada (17 Mars 2010)

:love::love::love::love:

Cet homme a un goût sûr !  :king: :style:


----------



## olaf1966 (17 Mars 2010)

:love: Très belle bécane, félicitations! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2010)

olaf1966 a dit:


> :love: Très belle bécane, félicitations! :love:



Ils font pas la même en rose ? :rateau:

Nan ! j'demande, c'est pas pour moi, c'est pour Nounours (pour aller avec son beau cuir rose) !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2010)

En 955 cm3, peinture d'origine.


----------



## twk (18 Mars 2010)

@ Hobbes : Yummy !


----------



## Gronounours (18 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ils font pas la même en rose ? :rateau:
> 
> Nan ! j'demande, c'est pas pour moi, c'est pour Nounours (pour aller avec son beau cuir rose) !



Oui, tu as raison©


Si la prochaine est de la même marque, il y a d'avantage de possibilités que ça soit pour un Daytona.


----------



## Pooley (19 Mars 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Il me semble que c'etait HD qui distribuait ces motos , de fabrication Italienne .
> Voir peut etre dans leur reseau ?



Si tu veux quand les mecs de la concession HD Borie (qu'on connaît très bien dans la famille) ont vu cette bécane ils se sont mis à avoir des hallucinations et à voir le démon.

Enfin ils veulent pas toucher à, je cite :"cette saloperie de mécanique italienne"



d'où le fait que je vienne quémander des informations ici bas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2010)

Pooley a dit:


> Si tu veux quand les mecs de la concession HD Borie (qu'on connaît très bien dans la famille) ont vu cette bécane ils se sont mis à avoir des hallucinations et à voir le démon.
> 
> Enfin ils veulent pas toucher à, je cite :"cette saloperie de mécanique italienne"
> 
> ...



Sont un poil gonflés, quand même, quand on sait que toute l'activité européenne de HD en petites cylindrées avait été rachetée par Benelli (enfin, il me semble que c'était Benelli, ou Aermacchi, j'ai un trou, là, mais un italien, en tous cas), ils crachent dans leur propre soupe, là


----------



## Pooley (19 Mars 2010)

C'était Aermacchi.

Ouais mais HD se contentait juste de la distribution, la mécanique restait celle d'Aermacchi et les ricains ont pas mis la main dans le moteur...


----------



## Bombigolo (19 Mars 2010)

Pooley a dit:


> les ricains ont pas mis la main dans le moteur...



Un petit mono 2 temps , sans doute pas assez noble pour eux ?


----------



## michio (19 Mars 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Un petit mono 2 temps , sans doute pas assez noble pour eux ?


Ben non, c'est qu'y z'ont pas l'habitude : pas assez de pièces à remplacer


----------



## Lastrada (20 Mars 2010)

Tranche de vie :

Au feu rouge, je donne un  petit coup d'avertisseur pour demander à la seule bagnole qui est sur la gauche de la chaussée dans une rue à sens unique de se décaler vers la droite où elle devrait se trouver selon moi. 
La bagnole se met encore plus à gauche pour me barrer la route, je suppose...

la vitre se baisse j'entends : - t'es pas seul sur la route.
Je dépasse par la gauche et m'arrête à la hauteur. 

Et là deux pisseuses qui écument me fond un doigt.

J'étais tellement surpris par tant d'agressivité que j'ai rigolé, puis poursuivi ma route, et cramé le feu rouge au passage.

il me semblait qu'en France on roulait à droite.
No comment.

Et vous, comment faites vous pour résister à l'agressivité et éviter de faire des choses dangereuse ensuite ?


----------



## michio (20 Mars 2010)

Ben, en général je reste derrière (je parle du coup de klaxon).

Pour le con qui serre pour empêcher de passer, je sais que je peux le doubler quand je veux (sauf s'il roule en Testarrossa, mais c'est rare :rateau, et qu'un con, par définition, il est con, et que "je parle pas aux cons (ça les éduque)"


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Ce soir, Maïté vous propose :


Assortiment Bering RX 11 coqué carbone sur tôle de boite à roues.
Suivi d'une ligne Yoshimura RS3 feuilleté dans un conduit auditif de caisseux.
Et pour finir. Téflon de bottes sur bas de caisse.

Bon appétit.


----------



## michio (21 Mars 2010)

Dans le genre réaction à la con, je remets (je ne sais pas si je l'ai mise ici) une histoire qui m'est arrivée le 24 décembre 2006 et que j'ai déjà mis sur un ou deux forums moto :
 "Petite aventure de Noël : j'ai commencé mon réveillon au Commissariat à La Roche !
Pas pour excès de vitesse, pas pour ébriété (faudrait pas y retourner maintenant...) : pour déposer une plainte !
Vous voulez l'histoire ? Oui, bon (ceux qui sont attendus, passez au post suivant, c'est long et sans grand intérêt, si ce n'est la bêtise humaine -y compris et surtout la mienne).
Je vais chercher des pitits gâteaux pour l'anniversaire de mon fils (né le 25 décembre), et en rentrant, dans un rond point, je me mets à gauche pour tourner à gauche, avec à ma droite, derrière moi (j'arrive plus vite que monsieur) une Xantia. Au moment de me rabattre, je me rends compte que la star a accéléré et est presque à ma hauteur, donc dur de se rabattre.
Bêtement, j'accélère (un coup de frein AR était peut-être plus simple avec un bon contrebraquage pour finir le tour du rond point) déleste la roue avant qui glisse (il fait 5°, un peu humide, je suis à 35-40 kmh), rattrape avec le pied (même pas mal), et me rabat 2m devant Ayrton, dans la rue prévue. Ouf !
Celui-ci (Ayrton, pas ouf !), sans doute dégoûté par l'audace de la manoeuvre (ben oui, être sur la bonne file dans un rond point, faut pas déconner non plus...), me colle, appels de phare, klaxon, me dépasse, et arrivé à ma hauteur ... se rabat sur moi !
Kwai Chang Caine, attentif et rapide, surveillant du coin de son oeil à facettes le vil conducteur, accélère pour échapper à l'écrasement / renversage / poussage dans le bas côté.
Schumi recommence la manoeuvre à deux reprises, mais petit scarabée, vif comme l'éclair, échappe aux deux attaques, et lors de la deuxième, tel Maverick dans Top Gun, sort les freins pour lasser partir Iceman.
Là, je me dis (à voix basse pour rester concentré sur la Xantia à 30m devant moi) : ouf, c'est fi... quand Iceman tente la manoeuvre de Maverick (freinage de tordu, crissage de peuneux). Mais ne fait pas le Maverick trick qui veut (en tout cas, pas une raviole en Xantia, et sans ABS en plus pfffff)
Petit scarabée, sur le qui (sur)vive, freine fort, très fort (merci St Yorre) et n'a aucune peine à maîtriser son Tomcat (là, je m'emmêle, non ?).
Merci Michelin plutôt.
Voyant petit espace après le passage d'un véhicule en face, la DL virevolte, double la pauvre Xantia bloquée en première, puis ralentit à l'approche du rond point suivant.
Là, j'ai peut-être déconné.

Je m'arrête, bloque la circulation, descends de la DL pour dire gentiment, avec ma douce voix de stewart un soir de Réveillon "quand on tourne à gauche, on se met sur la file de gauche".
Le grossier, passablement aviné (état post pandrial ?) lui répond : "biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip" (c'est Noël, censurons).
Petit scarabée, calme, serein, et ravi d'aviver l'aviné : "Quand on tourne à gauche, ...."
"Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip"
"C'est pourtant simple : pour tourner à gauche, ...."
Ca doit énerver, hein ?
"Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip, ferme ta gueule, moi je vais te la fermer" et de saisir un objet con(tondant), de type antivol France Antivol U 15cm dans sa portière.
Là, petit scarabée se met sur ses appuis, prêt à bondir tel le fauve sur sa conne de proie (je hais la violence, mais dans ce monde de brutes...).
Mais jamais elle n'osa tenter de frapper en vrai. 
Peut-être la répétion sans cesse de "Pour tourner à gauche..." le déconcentrait..., ou je ne sais pas, la peur, le vin, les témoins ahuris derrière ?
Bref, dépôt de plainte (Ah, oui, petit scarabée avait pris soin de noter la plaque et tout... et la plaque et le véhicule et l'âge approximatif du conducteur correspondait au fichier des CG, yessssss) pour mise en danger de la vie d'autrui et surtout menace avec arme par destination (mais là, plus de témoin, ben oui, c'est Noël, mon bon monsieur, on est attendu...). 
Il semblerait, d'après l'officier de permanence, que la mise en danger, c'est bof pour le procureur, mais qu'il aime beaucoup la menace avec arme...
On verra bien ce que ça donnera.

Alors, pour ceux qui prennent la route ce soir, prudence, que ce soit à moto ou en voiture, ces tristes personnages aussi doivent rentrer chez eux... 

Désolé d'avoir été si long.
En attendant le retour de la Veillée de la petite famille, j'vais jouer au Père Noël, moi.
Joyeux Noël à tous."


J'ai reçu quelques semaines plus tard un document de tribunal m'informant que le type avait été convoqué, avait reconnu les faits devant le procureur, et payé une amende de quelque chose comme 500 euros (j'ai oublié le montant exact). Il a bénéficié d'une "composition pénale" : pas de jugement, mais une amende et une inscription au bulletin n°1 du casier judiciaire (ça doit disparaître au bout d'un moment, mais s'il refait ce genre de connerie, il y a récidive, et là, aïe, bobo).


Pour être franc, sur le coup, vu que le mec puait l'alcool et mon état d'énervement intérieur, j'aurais aimé qu'il essaye vraiment de me frapper avec son U : entre mon casque et tout l'équipement que j'avais gardé et les quelques notions des différents arts martiaux que je pratique ou ai pratiqué, je me serais fait plaisir à user de mon droit d'auto-défense 
Après le dépôt de plainte et le retour de la composition pénale, je n'ai pas engagé de procédure au-delà de ce qu'il a eu.

Sinon, l'avantage du trail, c'est les pare-mains juste à hauteur des rétros...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

*POST SUIVANT*


----------



## Lastrada (21 Mars 2010)

Pfff.
:/

Ballade. Odeur de chaud, voyant de température, parkage d'urgence, expulsion du liquide de refroidissement, dépannage et taxi.

Et un motard inquiet qui se demande si c'est rien ou si c'est le début des emmerdes.


----------



## michio (22 Mars 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Et un motard inquiet qui se demande si c'est rien ou si c'est le début des emmerdes.


Mais non, t'inquiète pô ...

... c'est juste une Triumph !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

Sur les bécanes récentes, pas d'inquiétude. 
C'est un modèle tout neuf et à peine rodé, y'a des chances pour que ce soit juste une pièce défectueuse.


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2010)

michio a dit:


> Mais non, t'inquiète pô ...
> 
> ... c'est juste une Triumph !



De mon temps, les anglaises ça pissait l'huile. Mais faut dire qu'elles étaient refroidies par air


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> De mon temps, les anglaises ça pissait l'huile. Mais faut dire qu'elles étaient refroidies par air



Et qu'elles avaient un bas moteur en alu et un bloc cylindres en fonte


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Et vous, comment faites vous pour résister à l'agressivité et éviter de faire des choses dangereuse ensuite ?



Moi, j'effectue un prélèvement de rétroviseur en règle.


----------



## Lastrada (22 Mars 2010)

Tu résistes à tout sauf à la tentation donc.

Le soucis c'est qu'en terme d'image c'est moyen et après c'est l'engrenage non ?


Merci pour vos messages les gars.


----------



## Bombigolo (22 Mars 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Pfff.
> :/
> 
> Ballade. Odeur de chaud, voyant de température, parkage d'urgence, expulsion du liquide de refroidissement, dépannage et taxi.
> ...



J'ai eu la même frayeur un soir , en allant chercher ma titine sur le trottoir . 
Heureusement , ce n'était qu'un gentil toutou qui avait marqué son territoire


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Mars 2010)

Hier soir:

"- Alors et pour la p'tite dame ça sera quoi ?
- Eh bien vous me mettrez une tranche de retroviseur, un morceau de cliognotant, une    pédale de frein pliée (pas trop épaisse hein) et il vous reste  un peu de carter ?
- oui bien sur il vient d'arriver !
- Super bon alors mettez moi une grosse rayure dessus..
- Voilà et avec ceci ?
- Ca sera tout merci."

La moche s'est arrêtée quand elle m'a entendu beugler dans mon casque, mais trop tard, la bécane était par terre.
SVP les caisseux, pensez à contrôler vos rétros en reculant, des fois ca peut aider à pas nous monter dessus..

C'était un camion il me roulait dessus.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2010)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Hier soir:
> 
> "- Alors et pour la p'tite dame ça sera quoi ?
> - Eh bien vous me mettrez une tranche de retroviseur, un morceau de cliognotant, une    pédale de frein pliée (pas trop épaisse hein) et il vous reste  un peu de carter ?
> ...



Une seule solution dans ce cas : la "Bassou's touch" :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Mars 2010)

Oui mais avec ma visière dans son front elle pouvait moins signer le constat


----------



## Charly777 (26 Mars 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Pfff.
> :/
> 
> Ballade. Odeur de chaud, voyant de température, parkage d'urgence, expulsion du liquide de refroidissement, dépannage et taxi.
> ...



Non le début des emmerdes c'est quand tu es rentré chez le concess triumph...


----------



## Lastrada (27 Mars 2010)

Charly777 a dit:


> Non le début des emmerdes c'est quand tu es rentré chez le concess triumph...



I don't wanna.... I don't think so.

Un coup de fil  à l'assistance le jour de la panne, et la bécane était prise en charge dans la demie-heure. lls se sont chargés de l'amener au concessionnaire le plus proche (de chez moi) qui l'a réparé dans la semaine à ses frais bien sûr.

C'est le ventilo qui a lâché. Ca arrive.

Je l'ai récupérée toute belle ce matin.


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2010)

En me balladant tout à l'heure, j'ai vu cette affiche :
(avec date *2 mai 2010*; pas trouvé l'image correspondante sur le ouèbe)






Pour ceux que ça intéresse...


----------



## Cath83 (8 Avril 2010)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Hier soir:
> 
> "- Alors et pour la p'tite dame ça sera quoi ?
> - Eh bien vous me mettrez une tranche de retroviseur, un morceau de cliognotant, une    pédale de frein pliée (pas trop épaisse hein) et il vous reste  un peu de carter ?
> ...


 c'est la que tu vois qu'un klaxon digne de ce nom peut te sauver la mise, moi c'était un camion plateau, klaxon rageur, le type me regarde et me lance "bah, t'as qu'à grimper aux arbres " ... mais au moins, ma moto est restée debout et moi avec


----------



## Gronounours (8 Avril 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Tu résistes à tout sauf à la tentation donc.
> 
> Le soucis c'est qu'en terme d'image c'est moyen et après c'est l'engrenage non ?
> 
> ...



J'ai renoncé à tout désormais. A partir du moment où ces tâches ne comprennent même plus que c'est notre vie qui est en jeu, y'a plus rien à faire.

Même l'introduction de cette notion à grand coups de bottes renforcées dans la gueule et les molaires en mode autonomes n'y changerait rien


----------



## woulf (9 Avril 2010)

C'est effectivement tellement frustrant de se rendre compte qu'ils ne comprennent juste pas du tout. Et que quoi qu'on fasse, ils ne comprendront pas.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Ouais, putain de chiotte à mouche de ferme, tirons-nous tous une balle ! 

Sinon il fait beau et ça c'est chouette.


----------



## woulf (9 Avril 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Ouais, putain de chiotte à mouche de ferme, tirons-nous tous une balle !
> 
> Sinon il fait beau et ça c'est chouette.



Mais non ! Tirons LEUR tous une balle. 
Et le fameux instinct de survie du motard, alors !


----------



## Gronounours (12 Avril 2010)

Pendant ce temps à Magny cours&#8230;


----------



## habstyob (12 Avril 2010)

Bonjour amis motards,

Petit sondage : qui fait le déplacement dans ma Sarthe natal ce week-end ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2010)

Des rillettes.


----------



## michio (20 Avril 2010)

Y'a pas eu que des rillettes au retour :
Rhââ, ces vilains motards qui roulent trop vite...
3100 motos contrôlées et 12 rétentions de permis
Ah ? Y'en a eu 11 pour les 900 voitures contrôlées...
Aucune alcoolémie positive à moto... contre 13 en voiture...
8 automobilistes positifs au cannabis contre 4 pour les motos...
180 motos verbalisées pour plaques ou pots NH (0 pour les voitures je suppose lol)
Je suis nul en maths, mais 3100 motos contrôlées, 180 verbalisées pour pot NH ou bruit, ça fait pas le 1 moto sur 10 non conforme annoncé dans l'article ?
Et même, dit autrement, ça veut dire 9 motos sur 10 conformes, mais 10 sur 10 emmerdés à cause du dixième...


----------



## Cath83 (22 Avril 2010)

think different ... rouler autrement ...
on paye ce qui peut passer pour de l'insolence ... 
quoi ? tu te faufiles et tu t'échappes du flot ? tu prends du plaisir devant une belle enfilade de virolos ? tu humes l'air en roulant? tu salues et es salué par le motard que tu croises ? tu t'échappes d'un coup de cm3 ? ... insolent va ... :mouais:


----------



## Lastrada (23 Avril 2010)

C'est bon.....

On peut aimer faire ce que tu décris sans se sentir persécuté non plus. 

 Je considère que je connais des petits bonheurs auquel tout le monde n'a pas accès. Un peu de recul et de mise en perspective, merci d'avance.


----------



## Gronounours (23 Avril 2010)

Pour info : 
http://www.ffmc.asso.fr/spip.php?article1846


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Pour info :
> http://www.ffmc.asso.fr/spip.php?article1846



Oui, mais imagine que, se basant sur le principe de l'égalité des citoyens que nous garantit (j'adore ce terme dans ce contexte :mouais la constitution, les transporteurs routiers réclament le même droit pour eux et leurs "35 tonnes"


----------



## Gronounours (23 Avril 2010)

OTAR©


----------



## Lastrada (23 Avril 2010)

Ah oui mais faut rouler entre les files, pas stationner entre les files.

Non mais concrètement ils font comment pour te verbaliser ? même sans chercher à fuir, c'est pas évident de rattraper un deux roues dans la circulation. Surtout sur le périph.


----------



## Gronounours (23 Avril 2010)

Ils foutent une moto de keuf devant qui remonte la file, une moto derrière, jusqu'au moment où les 2 s'arrêtent et verbalisent tout ce qui est entre eux 2


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ils foutent une moto de keuf devant qui remonte la file, une moto derrière, jusqu'au moment où les 2 s'arrêtent et verbalisent tout ce qui est entre eux 2



Ben alors, faut faire appel aux bufs carotte, parce que si remonter la file est interdit, leur pratique est illégale , à mon avis !


----------



## BigMac50 (24 Avril 2010)

Le problème ne sera règle que lorsque l'etat mettra les moyens sur la table pour équiper toutes les routes de France dignement les remontes de file on est pour ou contre mais c'est vrai que d'être derrière des BAR lors d'un bouchon l'envie est forte de faire de la remontée de file encore faut il le faire a une vitesse adaptée. Après que dire des barrières de separation de voie d'autoroute qui te coupe la tête si tu chutes même si on est a 130 et les nids de poule sur les départementales c'est pas honteux ca de la part des municipalité qui mette en danger la vie des motards. Après que dire de la formation des jeunes conducteurs de bar a qui on ne leur apprends pas ce qu'est une moto et surtout comment appréhender son arrivée a un Carrefour et aussi comment faciliter aux motards leurs deplacements sur la route (ex : quand une bar est sur la file de gauche très peu se poussent un peu pour nous faciliter le passage)


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2010)

BigMac50 a dit:


> les nids de poule sur les départementales c'est pas honteux ca de la part des municipalité qui mette en danger la vie des motards.



Autant je suis d'accord avec toi pour les rails de sécurité* (quel joli nom, n'est-ce pas, pour des substituts aux guillotines ), autant je ne vois pas très bien ce que les municipalités ont à voir avec les nids de poules sur les départementales :mouais:


(*) Qui, hélas, sont très loin de ne pousser qu'autour des terres pleins centraux d'autoroutes, ils ont même tendance à en mettre partout où ils pensent que ça leur permettra de se débarrasser de quelques uns de ces pauv'cons de motards


----------



## BigMac50 (24 Avril 2010)

Ha désole je pensais que c'était eux qui gérait sur leur ville. Je me suis mal exprime dans le sens ou je voulais dire les routes des centres villes ou leur accès


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2010)

BigMac50 a dit:


> Ha désole je pensais que c'était eux qui gérait sur leur ville. Je me suis mal exprime dans le sens ou je voulais dire les routes des centres villes ou leur accès



Là, tu apportes de l'eau à leur moulin, alors, parce que si tu respectes la limitation de vitesse en ville, c'est pas un nid de poule qui va te mettre par terre, même si tu roules avec un des derniers Dax encore en circulation !

Cela dit, les municipalités ne sont responsables que des routes et chemins vicinaux (encore appelés routes et chemins communaux), les départementales, même au centre ville, c'est le domaine de la DDTE, donc le département !


----------



## Lastrada (24 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> les départementales, même au centre ville, c'est le domaine de la DDTE, donc le département !




Oui. Sinon on appellerait les départementales des municipales. :rateau: :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h00 ----------




Gronounours a dit:


> Ils foutent une moto de keuf devant qui remonte la file, une moto derrière, jusqu'au moment où les 2 s'arrêtent et verbalisent tout ce qui est entre eux 2




ah oui là effectivement.


----------



## Fìx (30 Avril 2010)

Bon, j'sais pas si c'est une bonne idée de poster là... mais j'le fais! 

Voilà, après des années de calvaire automobile pour me rendre sur mon lieu de travail (parfois 45min pour 10 bornes! :hein: ), j'suis prêt (tout prêt) à sauter le pas  et m'offrir un Scooter 125cc Yamaha X-Max...:love:

Prix : 4199&#8364;... :rateau:

Bon, bin hin... j'les dépenserai, et ca$h!  _(ça fait mal, mais gros allergique des crédits!  )_

J'vous laisse entre VRAIS motards après, promis...  ... Mais avant, vous pourriez me dire c'que vous pensez que j'peux m'permettre de négocier pour alléger l'ardoise?

Chez Yamaha Coignères, ils m'proposaient un bon d'achat de 200&#8364; en accessoires... Bof non?! 

Bref, merci de vos éventuelles suggestions...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Yamaha X-Max...:love:



T'as bon sur les extrémités, c'est juste le milieu qui zone, c'est pas la bonne lettre, "X", t'as faux, c'est "V" la bonne réponse


----------



## Fìx (30 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as bon sur les extrémités, c'est juste le milieu qui zone, c'est pas la bonne lettre, "X", t'as faux, c'est "V" la bonne réponse



Hein? 

Merci Pascal, j'appelle Yamaha pour les informer de leur erreur!


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Hein?
> 
> Merci Pascal, j'appelle Yamaha pour les informer de leur erreur!



Euuuh nan, c'est TON erreur, tu as choisi le mauvais modèle ! 

Illustration :

1) Yamaha X-Max 




2) Yamaha V-Max :




  

Edit : bon, c'est vrai, il y a une certaine similitude dans le concept du silencieux d'échappement et de la selle à deux étages :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (30 Avril 2010)

Pouah. ©


----------



## michio (1 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Edit : bon, c'est vrai, il y a une certaine similitude dans le concept du silencieux d'échappement et de la selle à deux étages :rateau:


C'est pas les même jantes :rateau: ?

Je sors...


----------



## Fìx (1 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euuuh nan, c'est TON erreur, tu as choisi le mauvais modèle



Ah?... Mais là, dans ce cas là, c'est toi qui fait une erreur de lettre! 


Sur un certain papier rose que j'ai en ma possession, c'est pas la bonne lettre, "A", t'as faux, c'est "B" la bonne réponse !  



_Sinon t'crois pas que j'irai dépenser une telle somme dans un scoot 125cc alors qu'en mettant un tout p'tit peu plus au bout, j'm'offre un truc qu'arrache le bitume?!  (qui serait sûrement pas un V-Max d'ailleurs...  )_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Mai 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> ...sur un certain papier rose que j'ai en ma possession, c'est pas la bonne lettre, "A", t'as faux, c'est "B" la bonne réponse !  ...



Ben si c'est B sur ton permis, avant d'acheter une bouze, une machine à fabriquer veuve et orphelin(s), commence par investir dans une vraie formation, complète et certes difficile mais qui te permettra d'avoir un joli A sur ton permis...  

Sinon, tu reste dans ta caisse et tu ne montes surtout pas sur un 2 roues.

C'est quand même une énorme connerie d'avoir autorisé les possesseurs de permis B à conduire une moto sans formation obligatoire... ça n'est pas les services d'urgence des hôpitaux de France et de Navarre qui me contrediront... :sleep:


----------



## Lastrada (1 Mai 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ça n'est pas les services d'urgence des hôpitaux de France et de Navarre qui me contrediront... :sleep:



Et en même temps, la sélection naturelle peut régler certains problèmes.


----------



## Fìx (1 Mai 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> C'est quand même une énorme connerie d'avoir autorisé les possesseurs de permis B de conduire une moto sans formation obligatoire...



Ah bah moi j'dis pas le contraire! J'suis même parfaitement d'accord avec ça! 

Seulement, mets toi à ma place, j'vais quand même pas pleurer pour qu'on m'fasse payer un permis dont j'ai ni le temps, ni l'argent pour le passer! 

Maintenant bon, j'ai 10 ans de permis B (c'est quand même une période assez longue pour connaitre un temps soit peu les dangers de la route, même si ceux ci sont différents entre les 2 ou 4 roues), avant ça, j'ai conduit des 2 roues longtemps et j'ai jamais eu de pépins... J'en ai conduit régulièrement depuis.... En plus de ça, mes années "tête-brûlée" sur la route sont derrière moi et c'est vraiment dans le but d'aller de mon point "A" à mon point "B" (décidément ces lettres!) toute la semaine sans m'faire chier, et sans pour autant bourriner!

J'me considère pas comme un pilote hors-paire, mais j'crois pas que ce scooter finira dans les mains du pire danger public que les routes aient connues... 

J'suis pas le vingtnaire qui vient d'enlever son "A" (encore?!) sur sa bagnole et qui courre s'acheter son premier scooter pour aller faire le con entre les bagnoles sur le périf'...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Mai 2010)

tuasraison© 

Et puis, il faut des donneurs d'organes...


----------



## Lastrada (1 Mai 2010)

Je l'ai vu avant !! Fix, tu me réserves tes meilleurs morceaux ?


----------



## BigMac50 (1 Mai 2010)

@fix78 salut en fait je pense ce que veut dire le concombre masque c'est que de rouler en 2 roues n'a rien à voir avec ton expérience et où ton état d'esprit mais simplement et là je le rejoins sur ce point. 

Une personne qui ne sait pas ce que c'est de rouler sur une route en 2 roues c'est très dangereux pour la personne et les autres utilisateurs de la route. 

Moi aussi je trouve fou de filer un 2 roue même de 125 cm3 à une personne qui ne sait pas ce que c'est un 2 roues.

Après je ne penses pas que ce soit ton cas puisque tu dis que tu as une petite expérience du monde 2 roues. 

Cela dit quand je suis sur ma bécane ça m'hallucine toujours de voir des scooters Mans ou womans, en majorité dans les villes rouler sans protection autre que le costard et les mocassins, à titre de comparaison j'ai un cuir, un pantalon cuir, une dorsale et des bottes et même avec ces équipements ça peut se finir très mal mais peut être moins que celui qui roule sans protections.

Après je suis d'avis d'avoir un minimum de formation pour utiliser un 2 roue, a l'heure de la répression routière c'est tout de même fou de laisser cela continué, c'est vrai qu'il faut prendre un peu de temps pour en appréhender les risques et en éviter certains et pouvoir en profiter au max par la suite.

Nous ne sommes pas invincibles sur la route malheureusement ça les motards en ont conscience majoritairement, mais tous les permis B ne sont pas tous éclairés comme toi par exemple.

Enfin V à tous et attention sur la route aux BAR (private joke for motorbike man only)


----------



## Fìx (1 Mai 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Je l'ai vu avant !! Fix, tu me réserves tes meilleurs morceaux ?



Haha!... Mes _meilleurs_ morceaux?... Huuum... Non! J'te considère pas encore comme mon pire ennemi! 



BigMac50 a dit:


> mais tous les permis B ne sont pas tous éclairés comme toi par exemple



... et tous les permis A non plus!


----------



## tirhum (1 Mai 2010)

BigMac50 a dit:


> ... manque de ponctuation...


Poil au croupion...


----------



## BigMac50 (1 Mai 2010)

Merci de supprimer ce post si un modo viens ici§


----------



## tirhum (1 Mai 2010)

BigMac50 a dit:


> je m'en suis rendu compte car j'ai posté de l'iphone et ca a donne ca malgré le fait( que j'ai ponctué et autres)
> 
> J'ai branché le mac et j'ai éditer mon message merci de faire de même tirhum


Il restera les fautes, quand même...


----------



## BigMac50 (1 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Il restera les fautes, quand même...


 
Houla oui je viens de voir je reeidte alors lol

Merci de supprimer ce post si un modo viens ici§


----------



## Grug (1 Mai 2010)

BigMac50 a dit:


> Merci de supprimer ce post si un modo viens ici§





BigMac50 a dit:


> Houla oui je viens de voir je reeidte alors lol
> Merci de supprimer ce post si un modo viens ici§



Bon, faudrait voir à assumer un peu. On réfléchi Avant de poster, merci.


----------



## BigMac50 (1 Mai 2010)

Salut Grug

Je voulais simplement ne pas trop surcharger ce sujet de choses inutiles, qui se rapproche plus d'une discussion entre 2 personnes, que d'apporter quelques choses d'intéressant.

Il n'y a rien à assumer ici mes propos sont les mêmes, après faut pas se sentir agressé et agressé comme ça


----------



## woulf (3 Mai 2010)

Il agresse pas le Grug, il a mis un smiley.
Y'aurait pas le smiley, là, je dis pas, mais là, tu t'égares Edgar


----------



## BigMac50 (3 Mai 2010)

Salut 

He oki

y'a des jours où on es plus sensible que d'autres


----------



## Lastrada (3 Mai 2010)

Tu t'entendais bien avec ta maman ?

bon ok.


----------



## Lastrada (6 Mai 2010)

:baille:


----------



## Cath83 (9 Mai 2010)

Salut

J'aimerais trouver un kit mains libres compatible iPhone et casque moto (intégral) 
Avez vous des modèles à me conseiller ?


----------



## Romuald (9 Mai 2010)

Tu comptes téléphoner à moto ?...

Tu es fatiguée de la vie ?


----------



## Tuncurry (9 Mai 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu comptes téléphoner à moto ?...
> 
> Tu es fatiguée de la vie ?



Une très récente étude scientifique dit que le cerveau ne peut pas traiter plus de deux taches à la fois. Conduire et téléphoner, ca fait deux taches donc c'est encore possible...

La plupart des modèles sont compatibles iphone car c'est fonction de la norme bluetooth implémentée mais certains seront plus adaptés que d'autres en fonction de ses besoins : clarté d'appel à grande vitesse, intercom passager, musique, radio, etc...)

Moi j'utilise un F4 avec mon Iphone : grande clarté du son, micro noiseless, décroché auto, etc... Je l'ai fait monter chez renov Casques à Paris. 190 &#8364; en tout.

Voilà

http://www.lerepairedesmotards.com/actualites/2009/actu_090917-kit-main-libre-ica-f4-stereo.php

EDIT : le site du produit cité :
http://www.ica-security.com/public/Interphone-F4-STEREO-kit-mains


----------



## Romuald (9 Mai 2010)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Une très récente étude scientifique dit que le cerveau ne peut pas traiter plus de deux taches à la fois. Conduire et téléphoner, ca fait deux taches donc c'est encore possible....../...



C'est c'laaaa, ouiiiiii
On peut aussi dire que vivre constituant une tache à part entière, le cerveau pourra toujours tout gérer, puisqu'il a une seule tâche à traiter. 

Si on en est à se balancer des études à la figure, d'autres ont montré un risque d'accident multiplié par 5 si on téléphone en conduisant, kit mains libres ou pas : c'est l'inattention provoquée par la conversation qui est la cause de l'accident.
Le téléphone au volant (ou au guidon) est impliqué dans 7% des accidents, et la quatrième cause de mortalité sur route.

A croire que tu n'as jamais vu un pingouin zigzaguer devant toi parce qu'il a une conversation hyper mega importante (en tous cas plus que ta petite vie à toi) en cours.


----------



## tirhum (9 Mai 2010)

De toute façon, même avec un kit mains libres, sur n'importe quel véhicule ça va être interdit et sanctionné...
On ne peut pas se concentrer sur une conversation et conduire...
La conduite est la tâche la plus importante et qui nécessite toute l'attention du conducteur...
C'est pour ça que dans les véhicules d'urgence, il y a un chauffeur... et les autres personnels...
Téléphone, phonie, radio; le chauffeur n'y touche pas !...


----------



## Fìx (9 Mai 2010)

De toute façon, suffit d'être un peu objectif pour se rendre compte par soi même, et qui que l'on soit, qu'on a pas la même concentration et, par conséquent, la même conduite lorsqu'on téléphone! 

Et se servir d'une étude (que Romuald vient d'enterrer en une seule phrase [_A croire que tu n'as jamais vu un pingouin zigzaguer devant toi parce qu'il a une conversation_]) pour se donner bonne conscience, c'est vraiment moyen! Merci pour nous qui vous croisons sur la route et qui devons faire attention en permanence à vos écarts de conduite pour, parfois, rester en vie!


----------



## Tuncurry (9 Mai 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> De toute façon, suffit d'être un peu objectif pour se rendre compte par soi même, et qui que l'on soit, qu'on a pas la même concentration et, par conséquent, la même conduite lorsqu'on téléphone!
> 
> Et se servir d'une étude (que Romuald vient d'enterrer en une seule phrase [_A croire que tu n'as jamais vu un pingouin zigzaguer devant toi parce qu'il a une conversation_]) pour se donner bonne conscience, c'est vraiment moyen! Merci pour nous qui vous croisons sur la route et qui devons faire attention en permanence à vos écarts de conduite pour, parfois, rester en vie!



Bon les gars, l'humour vous connaissez ? 
Et puisqu'on y est, la jeune fille demande des conseils sur les modèles existants, pas une leçon de morale.
A ce que je sache, le kit main libre n'est interdit ni en voiture, ni en moto. Ensuite, tout dépend en effet de comment on s'en sert... C'est un système d'appoint ou du moins cela doit etre vu ainsi, il faut l'utiliser avec précaution. Et on peut très bien s'en servir à l'arrêt ! Je ne nie pas que certains font n'importe quoi mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ceux qui se pensent responsables pâtiraient de la mauvaise utilisation de certains. 

Le problèmes des statistiques de risques, c'est que cela ne correspond à rien du tout. 5 fois plus de chance, c'est bien, c'est mal ? 5 fois en partant de quel chiffre ?
Le risque nul n'existe pas, n'en déplaise aux adeptes du principe de précaution à tout va.

Et puis, tant qu'à aller au bout de l'idée, il va falloir également interdire la radio et la musique au volant parce que ça déconcentre tout autant. De la même manière, un passager qui vous parle multiplie les risques d'accident dont hop, panneau obligatoire dans les voitures : "Interdit de parler au chauffeur" avec boite noire d'enregistrement en cas d'accident pour isoler les responsabilités, and so on...


----------



## tirhum (9 Mai 2010)

On va vers une interdiction complète du téléphone...
Même en mains libres...


----------



## Tuncurry (9 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> On va vers une interdiction complète du téléphone...
> Même en mains libres...



Si c'est le cas, la question sera tranchée. Néanmoins, je n'ai pas vu passer de projet de loi sur ce thème. Peux tu nous préciser tes sources ?

J'avais oublié dans mon mini inventaire l'usage des GPS... Je suppose que ca devrait aussi être interdit si je suis votre logique, n'est ce pas ?


----------



## Fìx (9 Mai 2010)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Bon les gars, l'humour vous connaissez ?



Ahah!  ... Drôôôle!  ... C'est vraiment un beau sujet de déconnade la sécurité routière!  ... Ahah! 

Ça m'fait penser aux pubs contre l'alcool au volant où les gens rivalisaient de boutades toutes plus poilantes les unes que les autres avant de reprendre le volant.  ... T'en es peut-être l'auteur?


----------



## Romuald (9 Mai 2010)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Bon les gars, l'humour vous connaissez ? .../...


Concernant le téléphone au guidon ou au volant, je l'ai définitivement perdu après m'être fait tassé par une c...e (mais ç'aurait pu tout aussi bien être un c.n, je ne suis pas sexiste)... Rattrapée au feu rouge suivant, je lui demande calmement (calmement, oui) de raccrocher, et la je me fais engueuler : 'fous moi la paix, je téléphone'.

Et pour la musique, tu ne crois pas si bien dire : certains voudraient l'interdire, de même que fumer au volant. Perso je préférerais qu'on rende obligatoire les commandes d'autoradio au volant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2010)

Là, je comprends pas bien, ceux qui téléphonent, c'est comme ceux qui roulent bourrés, c'est au autres faire attention et de les éviter, non ? 


Bon, ayant déjà eu des problèmes avec certains dans d'autres fils, je précise : second degré !


----------



## Tuncurry (9 Mai 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ahah!  ... Drôôôle!  ... C'est vraiment un beau sujet de déconnade la sécurité routière!  ... Ahah!



De toute façon, on dérive, ce n'est pas le sujet... Je ne suis pas contre la sécurité routière lorsqu'elle n'est pas dogmatique. On ne parle pas ici de téléphone au volant/guidon mais de kit main libre ce qui n'est pas la même chose. Le taux d'accidentologie lié à cet usage précis n'est pas encore formellement identifié même si vous avez raison dans le fond, tout ce qui perturbe la concentration fait grimper la statistique. C'est la raison pour laquelle, si on interdit le kit main libre, il faudra interdire l'autoradio et le GPS, question de logique.
Second point, on discute un peu dans le vide car pour le moment c'est toléré donc légal. Cela fait appel à la responsabilité individuelle de tout un chacun de s'en servir à bon escient. Moi cela me va sachant que je respecterai la loi si jamais elle doit changer sur le sujet.

@Romuald
je suppose qu'il ne s'agissait pas de kit main libre mais bien d'un combiné en main, ce qui n'est effectivement pas la même chose. Par ailleurs je ne me sens pas responsable des incivilités de certains (motos/auto) et je ne vois pas bien pourquoi on se ferait sanctionner collectivement pour quelques sauvages...

PS: c'est le même débat pour tous les sujets : mer, montagne, vol libre, file du milieu pour les motos, stationnement sur les trottoirs, etc...


----------



## Cath83 (9 Mai 2010)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Bon les gars, l'humour vous connaissez ?
> Et puisqu'on y est, la jeune fille demande des conseils sur les modèles existants, pas une leçon de morale.


 + 1000 ...
Bizarre, en toute logique :  forum Mac ... chouette communauté, forum motards chouette communauté ... mais les deux ensemble ... :mouais:
J'ai trouvé l'info; ailleurs ...
Salut

_edit : kit mains libres : music sur longs trajets ... s'arrêter après avoir reçu appel sans avoir à enlever les gants le casque chercher fébrilement le tel ... mais ... vous êtes si pressés de vous bouffer le nez ... je m'en voudrais de vous déranger. _


----------



## tirhum (9 Mai 2010)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Si c'est le cas, la question sera tranchée. Néanmoins, je n'ai pas vu passer de projet de loi sur ce thème. Peux tu nous préciser tes sources ?


Dans le cadre d'une formation/mise à niveau d'auxiliaire ambulancier (donc conducteur) les formateurs du SAMU et personnels de la force publique ont précisé que le téléphone était interdit au volant...
Le kit main-libre et/ou oreillette étant... toléré...
Tu peux déjà te prendre une prune pour ça, ou pour fumer, ou même pour manger un sandwich... 
Tout ça étant englobé dans le "défaut de maîtrise du véhicule", comme précisé dans le lien de Romuald...
L'utilisation du kit main libre s'il te génère un manque de concentration, rentre, si tu tombe sur un agent tâtillon, dans ce "défaut"...


----------



## Lastrada (9 Mai 2010)

Cath83 a dit:


> + 1000 ...
> Bizarre, en toute logique :  forum Mac ... chouette communauté, forum motards chouette communauté ... mais les deux ensemble ... :mouais:
> J'ai trouvé l'info; ailleurs ...
> Salut


Plus qu'une leçon de morale, c'est leur conception de ce qu'il faut faire, et ce sont des thèses respectables me semble-t'il.

Un forum est un lieu de débat. Je trouve sain que chacun expose son point de vue avec ses mots et son ressenti, même s'il y a quelques dérives. Les gens qui s'expriment ici se sentent concernés, quelle que soit leur position. 


Heureusement qu'il existe encore de tels espaces.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h21 ----------

Pour ma part, je souhaite faire installer le câble sur mon brêlon. Des suggestions ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Pour ma part, je souhaite faire installer le câble sur mon brêlon. Des suggestions ?



Oui, tu pourrais t'adresser à un spécialiste du matériel pour pompiers, ils ont des besoins un peu similaires


----------



## Romuald (9 Mai 2010)

Cath83 a dit:


> + 1000 ...
> Bizarre, en toute logique :  forum Mac ... chouette communauté, forum motards chouette communauté ... mais les deux ensemble ... :mouais:
> J'ai trouvé l'info; ailleurs ...
> Salut
> ...



Un forum est fait pour débattre coucou: Las'). Normal que chacun défende ses positions et pour l'instant c'est resté correct, non ?. Et pourquoi n'as-tu pas précisé dès ton premier post que tu te sers de ton iPod comme motoradio, mais que de toutes façons tu t'arrêtes pour téléphoner ? Ca c'est une utilisation intelligente


----------



## Le docteur (9 Mai 2010)

Il y a du "légal et toléré" qui est tout sauf légitime. Cf. les machins à trois roue qui rusent avec la législation et permettent de retrouver des gens qui n'y connaissent rien en moto sur de véritables faiseuses de veuve.

Pour ma part je fais la différence entre une tolérance et un vide juridique. C'est tout à fait différent. Et ceux qui ne voient pas de différence ont un GROS problème.

J'aurais tendance à penser que l'oreille est trop importante sur une moto pour pouvoir s'en passer. Un téléphone sur un deux roue, c'est encore plus dangereux que dans une voiture.
De plus il y a une grosse nuance entre avoir un truc dans l'oreille et avoir une auto-radio à un volume raisonnable.  Je ne sais pas si les écouteurs sont tolérés à vélo, par exemple, mais c'est de la folie pure et simple.


----------



## Lastrada (9 Mai 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'aurais tendance à penser que l'oreille est trop importante sur une moto pour pouvoir s'en passer. Un téléphone sur un deux roue, c'est encore plus dangereux que dans une voiture.




note ... si ça passe c'est beau ...


----------



## Cath83 (9 Mai 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Un forum est fait pour débattre coucou: Las'). Normal que chacun défende ses positions et pour l'instant c'est resté correct, non ?. Et pourquoi n'as-tu pas précisé dès ton premier post que tu te sers de ton iPod comme motoradio, mais que de toutes façons tu t'arrêtes pour téléphoner ? Ca c'est une utilisation intelligente


Ok .. alors je recommence
[mode provoc on]
Bonjour : 
Motarde totalement consciente des dangers de la route, je souhaite cependant m'informer des différentes possibilités de kit mains libres pour iPhone, sachant que : 
il est totalement impensable de l'utiliser comme téléphone en roulant.
il est totalement impensable d'écouter  Iron Maiden en roulant, 
il est totalement impensable de l'utiliser comme GPS en roulant, 
il est totalement impensable de penser à autre chose qui soit impensable ...
ce message ne s'adresse qu'à ceux qui ...
n'ont jamais répondu à un appel tel et même en BAR
ni quitté la route des yeux pour engueuler le petit dernier qui tire les cheveux de l'ainé
ni réglé les stations de sa radio 
ni allumé une clope
pour les autres ... brrrrrrrrr que St Christophe veille sur eux. :affraid:
j'ai bon la ? 
[mode provoc off]
iBike rider commandé


----------



## Romuald (9 Mai 2010)

Cath83 a dit:


> Ok .. alors je recommence
> [mode provoc on]
> .../...
> ce message ne s'adresse qu'à ceux qui ...
> ...



Tu vois, ton message s'adressait, entre autres, à moi.


----------



## michio (9 Mai 2010)

Cath83 a dit:


> ni quitté la route des yeux pour engueuler le petit dernier qui tire les cheveux de l'ainé


Euh, et si c'est l'ainé qui tire les cheveux de la petite dernière, ça compte quand même ?

:love: Laissez, je sors... et pis de toutes façons, j'préfère un petit Stairway to Heaven en montant l'Izoard


----------



## Le docteur (9 Mai 2010)

Cath83 a dit:


> Ok .. alors je recommence
> [mode provoc on]
> Bonjour :
> Motarde totalement consciente des dangers de la route, je souhaite cependant m'informer des différentes possibilités de kit mains libres pour iPhone, sachant que :
> ...



Pas mal ! Mais j'eus péché pour le téléphone, je ne le fais plus...
Depuis que dans un test idiot mais rigolo ("Etes-vous un connard d'automobiliste?") j'ai réalisé que ça suffisait à me rendre un peu con tout de même.... et dangereux surtout.
Mais c'est joli...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h31 ----------

Juste pour le "je me retourne pour claquer un môme..."

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_1U7s6dHV70&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_1U7s6dHV70&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## woulf (9 Mai 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'aurais tendance à penser que l'oreille est trop importante sur une moto pour pouvoir s'en passer. Un téléphone sur un deux roue, c'est encore plus dangereux que dans une voiture.
> De plus il y a une grosse nuance entre avoir un truc dans l'oreille et avoir une auto-radio à un volume raisonnable.  Je ne sais pas si les écouteurs sont tolérés à vélo, par exemple, mais c'est de la folie pure et simple.



Sans vouloir polémiquer, il m'est arrivé d'essayer d'écouter de la musique en roulant (dans l'ère de l'avant iPod, c'était un lecteur Rio...) et j'ai trouvé ça très gênant et je me sentais comme coupé de la route.
Au bout de 5 minutes, arrêt, débranchement du baladeur et bibi heureux d'entendre les doubles echappements de sa mostro 
Bon, j'avoue que lorsque j'ai roulé pas mal d'années après en RT1100, la sonorité moulin à café était moins envoutante 

Si certain(s) sont capables de rouler avec la zik, tant mieux, mais faites attention, les caisses feront pas attention pour vous


----------



## Gronounours (10 Mai 2010)

Moi j'écoute la musique quasiment en permanence dans mon casque, par contre je ne répond à aucun appel.

Pour trouver un casque qui passe bien dans l'intégral j'en ai un peu chié. Fallait que les écouteurs ne dépassent pas des oreilles pour être facilement en place, mais aussi qu'ils n'isolent pas trop de l'extérieur sinon on entend plus rien.

J'ai fini par trouver ceux là : Philips SHH9756


Et pour le débat de l'attention&#8230; Ah ben j'ai même pas envie d'y participer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Et pour le débat de l'attention Ah ben j'ai même pas envie d'y participer.



Dans un sens, ça arrange la femme de ménage, parce que le sang et les tripes éparpillés partout sur les murs du bar, c'est pas très ragoutant à nettoyer !


----------



## michio (10 Mai 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Moi j'écoute la musique quasiment en permanence dans mon casque, par contre je ne répond à aucun appel.
> 
> Pour trouver un casque qui passe bien dans l'intégral j'en ai un peu chié. Fallait que les écouteurs ne dépassent pas des oreilles pour être facilement en place, mais aussi qu'ils n'isolent pas trop de l'extérieur sinon on entend plus rien.
> 
> ...


Presque tout pareil : j'utilise ces écouteurs et sik on dès que y'a un peu de route -et pas en ville en général.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h47 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans un sens, ça arrange la femme de ménage, parce que le sang et les tripes éparpillés partout sur les murs du bar, c'est pas très ragoutant à nettoyer !


Pourquoi, t'aime pas le boudin :rateau: ?


----------



## Cath83 (10 Mai 2010)

Ben, pour être tranquille : mode avion, et profiter d'un fond de music (sans me priver du doux ronron de mon Bi enV ) Sinon, iPhone activé sur les balades en groupe upou longs trajets, ensuite on décide si c'est urgent ou pas, et on s'arrête ... 
pas compliqué ... 
pas taper ... :casse:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2010)

michio a dit:


> Pourquoi, t'aime pas le boudin :rateau: ?



Le boudin, si, mais là, y a pas qu'un boudin, il y a aussi un bout d'lautre !


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2010)

Ah ouais, quand même... :rateau:


----------



## woulf (10 Mai 2010)

Si certains écoutent de la zik en roulant, P77 lui, lit l'almanach Vermot


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2010)

Pas du tout, môssieur, je ne cède pas à la facilité, moi ! Je ne produis que du jeu de mots artisanal, entièrement pondu à la main, et pas de ces contrepèteries industrielles photocopillées par des gugusses à l'imagination d'huître !


----------



## Lastrada (10 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas du tout, môssieur, je ne cède pas à la facilité, moi ! Je ne produis que du jeu de mots artisanal, entièrement pondu à la main,



Ouioui on te croit.


----------



## michio (11 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> entièrement pondu à la main


Euh... j'ai un doute sur ta morphologie, là :love:


----------



## maousse (15 Mai 2010)

Tiens, je crois bien que c'est la première que je poste dans ce sujet coucou les amis ! 

Regardez un peu mon nouveau jouet, je le reçois lundi, ça va être rigolo cet été dans paris :love:
http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/11/caption-contest-four-wheels-of-human-powered-doom


----------



## Lastrada (15 Mai 2010)

Nooon ? :affraid: :mouais:

Tu voudrais pas ouvrir un fil "Fan de 4 roues"  :modo:


Tiens ce matin j'ai ré-acheminé un cadet sur une moto école. Le gars devait avoir deux heures de conduite. Il errait dans le Val de Marne en cherchant à rejoindre Paris. Je l'ai conduit à bon port, ça fait toujours plaisir de filer un coup de main. Et ça énerve un peu de voir que ce gamin est mal encadré.

Faut quand même le faire pour perdre un motard novice, merde.


----------



## maousse (15 Mai 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Tu voudrais pas ouvrir un fil "Fan de 4 roues"  :modo:


'm'en fous, j'suis encore en vertpar quel miracle, aucune idée 
(et je suis sérieux, si si)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Mai 2010)

Salut les bikeux.
Quand je vais à droite ou à gauche je suis souvent obligé de laisser la bécane dormir dans la rue, pas tout le temps de garage ou même de points fixes ou accrocher le U comme il le faudrait..

J'aurais besoin d'un avis sur ce produit ou un autre du même type. Niveau efficacité et surtout installation car les modes d'emploi ne sont pas toujours fournis.

Si quelqu'un a déjà monté ce genre de bouzin qu'il n'hésite pas !
Merci d'avance


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Mai 2010)

à mon humble avis, pour 25 , tu risques surtout beaucoup de problèmes avec le voisinage à cause des déclenchements intempestifs...


----------



## woulf (19 Mai 2010)

Premier réflexe: à ce prix-là, ça sent le caca ce machin 
Mais si tu as le concombre dans le voisinage et que ça se déclenche intempestivement, tu risques le découpage à la hache de ta brèle... Donc ptet pas une super idée 

Tout ce que tu peux faire, c'est ralentir les voleurs, et je suis pas sûr qu'une alarme à 25euros les ralentisse longtemps...
Un 2e U costaud me semble un investissement plus intéressant, même si pas mal plus cher que 25 euros.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Mai 2010)

Ouais impeccable il me reste juste assez de place dans mon sac pour un deuxième U de 10 kilos .


----------



## woulf (19 Mai 2010)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Ouais impeccable il me reste juste assez de place dans mon sac pour un deuxième U de 10 kilos .



Jamais content le tigre !

Bah écoutes, y'a des trucs qui s'appellent topcase ou sacoche réservoir, ou encore grosses valoches toutes laides. Si tu dors à gauche à droite, ça te fait en plus un baise en ville pratique 
Et si t'as un scooter chinois, eh bien sous la selle tu ranges ton bazar


----------



## Romuald (19 Mai 2010)

Et surtout tu arrêtes de trimbaler ton U dans ton sac, malheureux ! (ou alors la phrase était juste pour le gag...). Une colonne vertébrale étant nettement moins solide qu'un U© homologué, je te laisse imaginer le résultat en cas de chute.

Sinon en parlant de choc dur contre mou, merci à la greluche, charmante au demeurant mais néanmoins mauvaise conductrice, qui a bifurqué à gauche brusquement sans faire signe ni regarder dans son retro, après avoir s'être quasiment arrêtée ce qui fait que j'étais en train de la doubler, à 30 à l'heure heureusement. La moto en est quitte pour deux clignotants et un porte paquet, sans compter les rayures, et moi pour une jambe qui a doublé de volume et huit jours d'arrêt de travail. Rien de cassé heureusement, les portières sont déformables c'est sans doute ce qui m'a sauvé, en plus du fait que j'ai plus ou moins accompagné le mouvement.

'Mais j'avais mis mon clignotant'
Bien sur, et c'est pour ça que j'ai essayé de te doubler par la gauche alors que tu étais quasi à l'arrêt mignonne 

Mais s... n.. de d... de B..... de M....., les retros ça ne s'use pas quand on regarde dedans !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Mai 2010)

M'enfin ! Le sac à dos me sert uniquement à balader le saucisson et le camenbert.. 
Pour les distances plus longues j'utilise effectivement une sacoche de reservoir pour mon U. (Je vais d'ailleurs prochainement fixer un porte U je pense).


----------



## Lastrada (19 Mai 2010)

Pour ma part, je ne comprends pas qu'on subventionne le secteur des antivols / alarme qui brille par son inefficacité crasse. Y a pas un antivol ou une alarme inviolable.

Là c'est le record, ils te piquent 25 boules et te disent en gros que tu te démerdes pour l'installer.  Le vrai record, c'est les trackers: tu payes à tous les étages (la pose + l'abonnement annuel) pour *peut-être* retrouver ta moto abimée. :hosto:



Offre nous plutôt l'apéro, ça sera aussi efficace, et beaucoup, beaucoup plus convivial.

Sans compter que tu te pollues la vie au quotidien, attacher ta bécane, oublier l'antivol démarrer avec, toucher l'antivol sur lequel tous les clébards du quartier viennent pisser.

Errk.

 En revanche, je mesure pleinement les bienfaits d'une bonne assurance, spécialement en cas d'accident mais aussi de vol. Je suis remboursé au prix du neuf pendant les deux premières années. Après vous pouvez me raconter ce que vous voulez, hein.

Et qu'on ne vienne pas me prendre la tête avec des arguments du type "tu fais monter les primes d'assurances". Je ne tiens pas à perdre ma monture, pour me retaper le rôdage plus l'attente. 



			
				Loulou a dit:
			
		

> Bah écoutes, y'a des trucs qui s'appellent topcase ou sacoche réservoir, ou encore grosses valoches toutes laides.



Au bûcher les hérétiques ! Faire ça à un street !!!  :rateau:


----------



## michio (19 Mai 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Au bûcher les hérétiques ! Faire ça à un street !!!  :rateau:


C'est vrai que c'est moche... surtout là :






Mais bon, au moins, pour ranger le U, j'ai le choix


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Mai 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> (...)
> Au bûcher les hérétiques ! Faire ça à un street !!!  :rateau:



Cépafônonplus.

En revanche en cas de vol, ma moto ne sera pas remboursée au pris du neuf mais  à la côte argus car c'est une occase. Récente mais occase.


----------



## Lastrada (19 Mai 2010)

michio a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est moche... surtout là :
> 
> 
> 
> Mais bon, au moins, pour ranger le U, j'ai le choix



Bon. Il faut que tu sois fort. Ca n'est pas un street.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h14 ----------




Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Cépafônonplus.
> 
> En revanche en cas de vol, ma moto ne sera pas remboursée au pris du neuf mais  à la côte argus car c'est une occase. Récente mais occase.



Et après ?

Ca change quoi au raisonnement ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h16 ----------







*ET POURQUOI PAS UNE BOULE DE CARAVANE ??



BANDE DE TERRORISTES !



*




Je vais commencer à distribuer les Didiers d'Or, moi, hein ? :hein: ​


----------



## michio (19 Mai 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> *ET POURQUOI PAS UNE BOULE DE CARAVANE ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est bien, tu progresses, tu commences à prendre conscience de certaines choses.
Pour le concept de boules, c'est sans doute un concept à creuser... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2010)

michio a dit:


> C'est bien, tu progresses, tu commences à prendre conscience de certaines choses.
> Pour le concept de boules, c'est sans doute un concept à creuser... :rateau:



Si tu creuse une boule, ça devient une sphère, alors les sphères laisse faire ! :rateau:


----------



## Chang (20 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si tu creuse une boule, ça devient une sphère, alors les sphères laisse faire ! :rateau:



Pour un puit de science comme toi, dire qu'une sphere est vide ca me surprend ...

Alors, ... hum ... !?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Pour un puit de science comme toi, dire qu'une sphere est vide ca me surprend ...
> 
> Alors, ... hum ... !?



Une sphère n'est ni vide ni pleine, elle n'est qu'un volume circonscrit par une surface, un pur concept géométrique, mais par contre, une boule, c'est plein, donc mon jeu de mot valait bien cette approximation, non


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)

michio a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est moche... surtout là :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Franchement, là comme ça, c'est pas super dérangeant hein. La bécane à la base est déjà super laide.


----------



## Lastrada (20 Mai 2010)

File-lui un auto-collant Ducat pour cacher le VStruc.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> File-lui un auto-collant Ducat pour cacher le VStruc.



Ca servirai à rien.  
Tu peux pas créer la classe en collant des autoc' Repetto sur des savates bidochon©.

Là c'est un peu pareil.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Pour *un* puit de science comme toi, dire qu'une sphere est vide ca me surprend ...
> 
> Alors, ... hum ... !?





			
				CdB de Chang a dit:
			
		

> *Quelle* pirouetteur *ce* P77



C'est ce qu'on appelle "un mélange des genres", ça, non ?


----------



## michio (20 Mai 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> File-lui un auto-collant Ducat pour cacher le VStruc.


Ouais ! Je prends !


Par contre, tu peux garder le reste des pièces détachées : la mienne, elle roule 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h24 ----------




Khyu a dit:


> Franchement, là comme ça, c'est pas super dérangeant hein. La bécane à la base est déjà super laide.


C'était le sous-entendu :love:
En plus, c'est ma deuxième... je me demande si ça se soigne


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)

michio a dit:


> Ouais ! Je prends !
> 
> 
> Par contre, tu peux garder le reste des pièces détachées : la mienne, elle roule
> ...



Tabernacle !!! Ta deuxième... 
Ca va que c'est un twin. 

Ca te plaît pas ça ?







Pour un tour Europe de l'Est c'est parfait. :love:


----------



## Gronounours (20 Mai 2010)

Ils savaient pas quoi faire comme design sur l'avant ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2010)

Je plussoie, on dirait qu'il en manque un morceau


----------



## michio (20 Mai 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je plussoie, on dirait qu'il en manque un morceau


Il est tombé... c'est une vraie Ducati :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h28 ----------

J'ai un pote qui roule en Vara 1000 qui l'a essayée (elle est pas encore chez mon conces... ) : confortable, un peu haute, et allonge les bras à tous les régimes.
Presque brutale en mode sport : il disait qu'il avait pas l'impression d'avoir la câble d'accélérateur avec 0 garde, mais carrément directement relié au cerveau ; tu penses que tu vas tourner la poignée que tes bras ont déjà grandi de 70cm et que tu es à 150


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ils savaient pas quoi faire comme design sur l'avant ?



Si, justement. Cet angle ne la met pas forcément à son avantage mais vu en vrai, c'est très esthétique et fort bien conçu. 
De toute façon, dès qu'on parle ducat' tu gueules !  



michio a dit:


> J'ai un pote qui roule en Vara 1000 qui l'a essayée (elle est pas encore chez mon conces... ) : confortable, un peu haute, et allonge les bras à tous les régimes.
> Presque brutale en mode sport : il disait qu'il avait pas l'impression d'avoir la câble d'accélérateur avec 0 garde, mais carrément directement relié au cerveau ; tu penses que tu vas tourner la poignée que tes bras ont déjà grandi de 70cm et que tu es à 150



Ouais voila. Super efficace. Tu te rends compte que t'es à 150 mais t'as rien senti. :sleep:


----------



## Lastrada (20 Mai 2010)

michio a dit:


> J'ai un pote qui roule en Vara 1000




Bon. Mais pourquoi t'en vanter en public ?


----------



## michio (21 Mai 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Bon. Mais pourquoi t'en vanter en public ?


Merde, ça se voit que j'ai pas d'amis ? Bon, je reformule.
"MON pote l'a essayée..."

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h10 ----------




Khyu a dit:


> Ouais voila. Super efficace. Tu te rends compte que t'es à 150 mais t'as rien senti. :sleep:


"... 'tain, j'm'y mets, j'm'y mets... ok, mais si ça passait, c'était bô" 

Plus sérieusement, j'ai discuté récemment avec un gendarme à moto (ayé, c'est dit, ... mais c'est pas lui, MON pote ) : ils ont ramassé un gars l'année dernière qui essayait un BKing (en v'là une plus moche que mon tracteur, et moins pratique en plus :love.
Il l'a essayée 500m... après, la route tournait... :mouais:


----------



## Lastrada (31 Mai 2010)

Dites. 

Mes freins avant couinent. Mon concess me dit que je fais que de la ville et que je freine pas assez fort. Et que du coup mes freins sont je cite "glacés". Et que du coup ça ne sert à rien d'y toucher.

Qu'est-ce que c'est que ces conneries ?


----------



## michio (1 Juin 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Dites.
> 
> Mes freins avant couinent. Mon concess me dit que je fais que de la ville et que je freine pas assez fort. Et que du coup mes freins sont je cite "glacés". Et que du coup ça ne sert à rien d'y toucher.
> 
> Qu'est-ce que c'est que ces conneries ?


Y voulait pas te vexer : tu sais bien que freiner c'est un truc de lop..... :rateau:

Plus sérieusement, si tes freins étaient vraiment glacés, tu pourrais plus freiner.
Par contre, tu peux faire deux - trois freinages appuyés dans un coin tranquille (à chaud quand même ), et tu vois si ça couine toujours.


----------



## Lastrada (1 Juin 2010)

C'est vrai que je ne freine jamais  (fort) en plus 

Donc il y aurait un fond de vérité dans les déclarations du type ? ou bien est-ce que bluffes, Martoni ?


----------



## Romuald (1 Juin 2010)

Pareil pour moi, ça couine juste avant l'arrêt. Mon concess' ne m'a pas parlé de glaçage, mais a dit que j'avais des plaquettes trop dures (ou qu'il fallait mettre des plaquettes plus dures, je ne sais plus... :rose


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Dites.
> 
> Mes freins avant couinent.





Romuald a dit:


> Pareil pour moi, ça couine juste avant l'arrêt.



God save ze couine ! :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juin 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Pareil pour moi, ça couine juste avant la raie



C'est parce que tu ne sais pas t'y prendre...


----------



## Lastrada (1 Juin 2010)

Quand on pense que le meilleur restait à venir


----------



## Gronounours (8 Juin 2010)

Et BIM !

90 euros pour ma visière iridium&#8230;


----------



## Gronounours (8 Juin 2010)

Ah tiens j'avais pas fait gaffe, mais les 3 points sur le permis, c'est cadeau ça fait plaisir.


J'ai bien fait de lui dire après qu'il faisait un métier de pute au service d'un enculé.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2010)

C'était où ???


----------



## Gronounours (9 Juin 2010)

Porte de Pantin&#8230; juste devant la sortie du boulot


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2010)

pitet en retard sur leur _quota_.
Autant, pour un échappement nh... ok.
Mais là c'est à gerber..
Désolé pour toi.


----------



## Cath83 (9 Juin 2010)

dimanche dernier, fête de la moto à St Maximin (83) ... journée sympa, bon enfant, pas de vagues, quelques rupteurs mais sans plus, des stands des démonstrations, pas vu de mecs rouler sous leurs cale pieds ... sur la route du retour : contrôle de TOUS les deux roues ... 
Les représailles pleuvent plus fort ces derniers temps... :casse:


----------



## michio (9 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Et BIM !
> 
> 90 euros pour ma visière iridium


C'est pas illégal sur la route ? 

Je sors...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h15 ----------




Cath83 a dit:


> sur la route du retour : contrôle de TOUS les deux roues ...


T'as eu du bol, z'ont pas contrôlé la fille dessus le deux roues :rateau:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Porte de Pantin juste devant la sortie du boulot



De jour ou de nuit ?


----------



## Gronounours (9 Juin 2010)

de jour, il était 17h30


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Juin 2010)

En même temps t'as eu du bol (quoique nan avec un caskobol t'aurais eu moins de soucis), car en plus du topic "minoré" à 90&#8364; au lieu de 140&#8364; et les trois points, le zèlé pouvait même immobiliser ta mob s'il suivais la loi à la lettre je crois bien..


----------



## Gronounours (9 Juin 2010)

J'ai longuement hésité à lui rouler une pelle.

Mais bizarrement, je lui aurais bien collé mon casque en travers de la gueule avant le poutoux.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Juin 2010)

Ah ouais mais toi t'es un sentimental aussi..


----------



## michio (9 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> J'ai longuement hésité à lui rouler une pelle.


Heureusement que tu t'es pas laissé aller : il aurait sans doute coché la case "outrage à agent" en plus 
Ou au mieux, tentative de corruption de fonctionnaire


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juin 2010)

Pire, il aurait pu se réveiller à côté du dit clown tout enamouré le lendemain matin...


----------



## michio (9 Juin 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pire, il aurait pu se réveiller à côté du dit clown tout enamouré le lendemain matin...


Sii ça avait été le cas, l'aurait pas été étonné d'avoir mal au c..


----------



## Lastrada (26 Juin 2010)

Je viens de voir un scooter démarrer à fond alors que le feu était rouge.


 Ca vole très mal et très peu longtemps un deux roues.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h23 ----------

Depuis deux trois rues, j'avais noté ce type entre deux âges, en short et chemise sur son scooter de merde là, un 50 ou un 125 je ne sais pas.  Je trouvais sa conduite agressive; et quoi qu'il en soit son comportement avait retenu mon attention.

Puis nous nous sommes arrêtés au feu. Rouge. J'étais juste derrière lui.

J'ai vu son visage dans son rétro; Il semblait marmonner, en vouloir à quelqu'un d'absent. Parler tout seul.

Puis sans raison, il a démarré à fond. Et tout s'est accéléré.

En une fraction de seconde je l'ai regardé démarrer, j'ai tourné mes yeux vers le feu toujours rouge, l'instant d'après je vois la voiture arriver et le percuter, et le type voler, je l'ai vu atterrir, puis mon premier réflexe a été de l'injurier, la colère m'a envahit, je refusais d'accepter cet espèce de suicide, vraiment j'en voulais à ce type par terre, qui ne bougeait plus.
Juste le temps de poser  la moto. D'essayer d'appeller les secours. Déjà plein de gens autour de lui. D'autres qui téléphonent, plus rapides que moi, le temps d'enlever mon casque tout ça.

Peu de temps après, sur place,  je suis allé spontanément vers les flics. En pensant au pauvre gars qui a renversé un deux roues sans rien pouvoir faire pour l'éviter.

Des gens m'avaient déjà signalés comme témoin. 

J'attends patiement mon tour, les flics sont pas trop organisés, .... Je vois le jeune conducteur qui a renversé le scoot, tout blanc.

Je trouve un peu naze qu'on nous laisse parler ensemble avant que je ne témoigne. Je trouve que les flics ne sont pas du tout à la hauteur de la situation, ils sont quatre, et ils sont dépassés.

J'essaye de ne pas parler au type afin que mon témoignage soit le plus fiable possible. Au final, il me repère. Je lui dit de ne pas s'en faire, qu'il ne pouvait rien faire.

Déposition. Je dis ce que j'ai vu. Et j'entends une vieille peau pendant que je raconte ce que j'ai vu  : un type redémarrer à fond les gaz pendant que le feu est rouge.... annoncer au conducteur, que je suis entrain de mentir, et que elle elle ne fait jamais traverser son chien quand l'indicateur piéton est rouge, ce qui implique que le conducteur est passé au rouge.  

Ce qui est faux, je sais ce que j'ai vu. Je suis révolté. Cette vieille salope ment pour des raisons qui m'échappent autant qu'elles m'écoeurent. Peut être l'homme à terre est une de ses connaissances. 

Je sais ce que j'ai vu. Un type redémarrer à fond sur un feu *ROUGE* bordel. Comment pourrais-je me tromper, c'est juste impossible.

Je suis toujours dégoûté par ces gens qui sont capables sur des scènes aussi violentes de faire preuve de calcul et de mentir sciemment. 

Ca ressemble de l'extérieur à une bonne vieille grand mère. Et de l'intérieur, c'est une vieille salope. 

Le flic lui dit de circuler, elle continue à claironner sa position, et elle finit pas s'éloigner. Elle a un énorme berger Allemand qu'elle maintient par un collier étrangleur. Comme un autre escroc que j'ai déjà croisé, et qui s'en servait pour tenir éloigné les gens qu'il avait pigeonné.

J'espère que tu payeras l'addition un jour, pour tous tes bienfaits, vieille s.


----------



## Romuald (26 Juin 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> .../... Cette vieille salope ment pour des raisons qui m'échappent .../...



Peut-être ne ment-elle pas, en ce sens qu'elle est convaincue de ce qu'elle dit. 

Je m'explique : J'ai été renversé il y a une dizaine d'année à un carrefour par une nana qui m'a grillée la priorité. Sa déclaration, dont elle n'a pas démordu : "vous avez grillé le feu". Or c'était un carrefour sans feu !, et j'ai eu beau lui faire constater, ellle est restée sur sa position...

Depuis ce jour j'ai comme des doutes sur les témoignages faits sur le coup de l'émotion. Mais aucun sur le tien, rassures toi : tu as vu le mec démarrer au rouge puis se faire renverser, alors que la dame, elle, a vu le mec par terre et a déduit de son comportement à elle que c'était la bagnole qui avait grillé le feu.


----------



## Lastrada (26 Juin 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Peut-être ne ment-elle pas, en ce sens qu'elle est convaincue de ce qu'elle dit.



Peut-être.

  En ce cas, je trouve grave qu'elle ait la capacité de témoigner et de nuire à une personne qui n'a rien fait.


----------



## Gronounours (26 Juin 2010)

C'est malheureux pour le pauvre type qui s'est gauffré le scoot, mais j'espère que ce gros con en scoot ne remontera plus jamais sur un deux roues. Ces pauvres types sont des plaies.


Quand à la vieille conne&#8230; A part trois baffes dans sa gueule, quelle solution ?


----------



## michio (26 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Quand à la vieille conne A part trois baffes dans sa gueule, quelle solution ?


Une bonne canicule ? :rose:

clac ! vraoummmmm ------------------------------->


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Peut-être.
> 
> En ce cas, je trouve grave qu'elle ait la capacité de témoigner et de nuire à une personne qui n'a rien fait.



Tu sais, la fiabilité des témoignages, c'est quelque chose de très surfait, et lorsque quelqu'un est à terre, les "témoins" qui n'ont rien vu on tendance à le parer de toutes les vertus, ça m'est arrivé, il y a des années de ça, je traversait le pont de Choisy en voiture, ou du moins, je tentais de le faire, vu l'embouteillage monstre qui bloquait les deux files de gauche (celle de droite c'était pour une rampe de sortie), je roulais à deux à l'heure quand j'ai senti un léger choc à l'arrière de ma voiture. Un cycliste venait de me rentrer dedans à hauteur de l'aile arrière droite.

Tombé à terre, il saignait au front et avait le bras droit tout rapé. Le temps de descendre de ma voiture et d'en faire le tour, j'entendais déjà les piétons qui s'étaient précipités vers lui lui conseiller de bien noter mon numéro, et d'aller porter plainte contre moi au commissariat tout proche. Arrivant sans avoir été vraiment remarqué, je demande à la jeune femme qui prodiguait ces conseils (et n'avait pas réalisé que j'étais le conducteur de la voiture) si elle avait tout vu, elle se tourne vers moi, et me dit "oui, je l'ai bien vu, il roulait comme un fou, il n'a pas fait attention et a renversé ce monsieur !". Je lui réponds alors que selon moi, ainsi que selon les passagers de ma voiture, ainsi que selon d'autres témoins, je roulais au pas, et que c'est le cycliste, qui remontait la file par la droite, qui s'est rabattu sur la gauche pour prendre l'autopont (interdit aux cyclistes ) sans regarder, qui était venu me heurter à l'arrière car lui, roulait plus vite que moi, ce que le cycliste, qui venait de reprendre ses esprits à immédiatement confirmé. 

Ce jour là, j'ai eu du bol, si le mec avait été dans les vapes, j'étais mal, parce que si les occupants de la voiture derrière moi et mes passagers pouvaient confirmer mes dires, cette conne avait déjà convaincu une bonne vingtaine de badauds qu'ils avaient aussi vu ce qu'elle décrivait, et sur le plan "assurances", en cas de témoignages contradictoires, et en l'absence de constat de police, c'est au nombre de témoins que ça se départage, même s'il s'agit de témoins qui n'ont en fait rien vu !


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juin 2010)

Tiens, ça me rappelle il y a une dizaine d'années, je sortais d'une place de parc, en marche arrière, après avoir attendu quelqu'un à la gare. 

Je recule doucement, je marque un temps d'arrêt pour vérifier que personne n'arrive, et juste avant que je continue ma marche arrière, un cycliste déboule à vive allure et s'accroche à l'arrière de ma voiture, et chute, sans gravité heureusement.

Je sors, persuadé, de ma bonne foi: j'avais la marche arrière enclenchée mais mon véhicule était arrêté. Là immédiatement, deux poivrots du bistrot d'en-face manifestent en signalant que j'étais en train de reculer. Là j'ai compris que tout était contre moi, et que le temps que je perdrais à faire valoir ma bonne foi me ferait perdre plus d'argent que les réparations des quelques rayures du coffre de ma voiture.

Une autre personne est arrivée, un type d'un certain âge, signalant au jeune cycliste que si je me retournais contre lui, il était prêt à témoigner contre moi, que j'étais en tort&#8230; Le ton est rapidement monté.

Forcément j'étais en train de reculer, je n'avais pas la priorité, mais mon véhicule était arrêté. J'aurais pu attendre sur ma place de parc, mais j'y serais probablement encore, à attendre un potentiel obstacle avant de m'engager! Situation inextricable.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Juin 2010)

en France, il est interdit de sortir d'une place de stationnement en marche arrière...  

mais de là à ce que les textes soient appliqués...


----------



## Lastrada (27 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Quand à la vieille conne&#8230; A part trois baffes dans sa gueule, quelle solution ?





michio a dit:


> Une bonne canicule ? :rose:



Non-non-non. Rien ne vaut la tonte. Une bonne boule à Z comme après la guerre. 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu sais, la fiabilité des témoignages, c'est quelque chose de très surfait, et lorsque quelqu'un est à terre, les "témoins" qui n'ont rien vu on tendance à le parer de toutes les vertus,[..]



Oui. C'est peut-être une réaction émotionnelle. Je veux bien comprendre qu'on choisisse un camp quand on a rien vu, simplement parce qu'on ressent de l'empathie pour tel ou tel. Seulement là, dans ton cas comme dans le mien, ils passent à l'action et tentent de  convertir l'auditoire suborner des témoins, et dans mon cas il s'agit de la victime. 

Après tu as aussi des petits cons - une anecdote qu'on m'a rapportée - qui voulaient monnayer leur témoignage à un type objectivement responsable d'un accident. Y a des vautours potentiellement partout de n'importe quel âge et de n'importe quelle origine.



WebOliver a dit:


> Forcément j'étais en train de reculer, je n'avais pas la priorité, mais mon véhicule était arrêté. J'aurais pu attendre sur ma place de parc, mais j'y serais probablement encore, à attendre un potentiel obstacle avant de m'engager! Situation inextricable.



Non non je suis pas d'accord j'ai tout vu, cet homme ment monsieur le juge, et j'ai, dans, cette enveloppe, la preuve de la culpabilité de monsieur D. !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h15 ----------




TimeCapsule a dit:


> en France, il est interdit de sortir d'une place de stationnement en marche arrière...
> 
> mais de là à ce que les textes soient appliqués...





Lastrada a dit:


> Non non je suis pas d'accord j'ai tout vu, cet homme ment monsieur le juge, et j'ai, dans, cette enveloppe, la preuve de la culpabilité de monsieur D. !



Ben voilà qu'est-ce que je disais !


----------



## Romuald (27 Juin 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> en France, il est interdit de sortir d'une place de stationnement en marche arrière...
> 
> mais de là à ce que les textes soient appliqués...


Tu sais où habite webo ?


----------



## tirhum (27 Juin 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu sais où habite webo ?


Lemmy le sait, il lui suffit de compulser ses archives...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juin 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> en France, il est interdit de sortir d'une place de stationnement en marche arrière...



Et donc c'est interdit d'entrer dans une place de parc en marche avant Bien bien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et donc c'est interdit d'entrer dans une place de parc en marche avant Bien bien.



Laisse béton, de toute façon, il ne sait pas faire la différence entre un stationnement "le long du trottoir" et un stationnement "perpendiculaire" ou "en épi".


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Laisse béton, de toute façon, il ne sait pas faire la différence entre un stationnement "le long du trottoir" et un stationnement "perpendiculaire" ou "en épi".





WebOliver a dit:


> Tiens, ça me rappelle il y a une dizaine d'années, je sortais d'une place de parc, en marche arrière, après avoir attendu quelqu'un à la gare.
> 
> Je recule doucement, je marque un temps d'arrêt pour vérifier que personne n'arrive, et juste avant que je continue ma marche arrière, un cycliste déboule à vive allure et s'accroche à l'arrière de ma voiture, et chute, sans gravité heureusement.



"lui" je ne sais pas... mais toi: je sais 

*tu farais mieux d'aller prendre l'air... *


----------



## Lastrada (27 Juin 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu sais où habite webo ?



En Suisse, pays beaucoup plus permissif que la France en ce qui concerne l'application des lois. Et avec des forces de police pas du tout, du tout moralisatrices.


----------



## Romuald (27 Juin 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> En Suisse, pays beaucoup plus permissif que la France en ce qui concerne l'application des lois. Et avec des forces de police pas du tout, du tout moralisatrices.



Je le sais bien, Las'. 
Mais Môssieu TimeCapsule parlait de la loi française, qui jusqu'à preuve du  contraire ne s'applique pas encore en Suisse. S'il avait cité la loi suisse, je n'aurais rien dit !


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Juin 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Je le sais bien, Las'.
> Mais Môssieu TimeCapsule parlait de la loi française, qui jusqu'à preuve du  contraire ne s'applique pas encore en Suisse. S'il avait cité la loi suisse, je n'aurais rien dit !



relis mon post: "en France..."

et webo intervenait "en suisse :rateau: " sur un accident qui s'est déroulé en France...


----------



## Romuald (27 Juin 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> relis mon post: "en France..."
> 
> et webo intervenait "en suisse :rateau: " sur un accident qui s'est déroulé en France...



Ah bon ? où dit-il que la gare en question est en France ?  aussi

(oui, je sais, comme il ne précise pas elle pourrait aussi bien être au Burkina Fasso, mais je pense néanmoins qu'elle a plus de chance d'être en Suisse, lieu de villégiature du susdit)


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> "lui" je ne sais pas... mais toi: je sais
> 
> *tu farais mieux d'aller prendre l'air... *



Je vois que changer de pseudo n' t'as pas rendu plus intelligent. 

Pour ta gouverne, je viens de parcourir pour vérifier les articles R417-1 à R417-13 du code de la route français (version mise à jour au 25/6/2010) qui régissent le stationnement, et il n'y est fait aucune allusion au sens ou un stationnement doit être pris ou quitté !


----------



## Lastrada (27 Juin 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Je le sais bien, Las'.
> Mais Môssieu TimeCapsule parlait de la loi française, qui jusqu'à preuve du  contraire ne s'applique pas encore en Suisse.



:affraid: manquerait plus que ça tiens : être modéré par des suisses.



Romuald a dit:


> Je le sais bien, Las'. S'il avait cité la loi suisse, je n'aurais rien dit !



Pour ma part, je tenais tout simplement à dire du mal de la Suisse.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour ta gouverne, je viens de parcourir pour vérifier les articles R417-1 à R417-13 du code de la route français (version mise à jour au 25/6/2010) qui régissent le stationnement, et il n'y est fait aucune allusion au sens ou un stationnement doit être pris ou quitté !



en effet, j'mai gourré! :rateau:



> Je vois que changer de pseudo n' t'as pas rendu plus intelligent.



encore une victime de la Lemmyte aiguë 

en tout cas un exemple rutilant "d'intellectuel de gauche"


----------



## woulf (28 Juin 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> en effet, j'mai gourré! :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien mal connaitre le lascar: de gauche, peut-être, intellectuel, sûrement pas !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> en tout cas un exemple rutilant "d'intellectuel de gauche"





woulf a dit:


> C'est bien mal connaitre le lascar: de gauche, peut-être, intellectuel, sûrement pas !



Effectivement, le seul intellectuel qu'on ait ici, c'est woulfy, le seul truc qu'on ne comprend pas avec lui*, c'est que son avatar lui ressemble si peu, quand on voit sa photo 



'tellectuel ! 

  


(*) On ne doit pas être assez intellectuels :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2010)

Ouh là  Revenons à nos motos...


----------



## Lastrada (28 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouh là&#8230;  Revenons à nos motos...



Bon.

Voilà la Bonnie que j'ai eu le loisir de chevaucher, pendant que le concessionnaire posait les accessoires que j'attends depuis décembre :









C'est amusant une journée. Peut être plus si tu fais le tour de la Corse.... mais en ville, je préfère la mienne :love:

​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Juin 2010)

Y'avait déjà la belle sangle de selle pet'kupassager, mais elle doit moins gêner ici.
J'ai fini par la virer sur la mienne.


----------



## Lastrada (28 Juin 2010)

J'ai pas passé le permis TC, seulement le A. Du coup j'ai un dosseret de selle maintenant. Pour le confort des passager, c'est déjà moins le pied. ©


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Juin 2010)

Tu parles d'un capot de selle ? Je voudrais en poser un sur la mienne, c'est ça que t'attends depuis décembre ?


----------



## Lastrada (28 Juin 2010)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Tu parles d'un capot de selle ?




Je parle d'un dosseret de selle. (TSINNNNN.  - un quoi ??? - un dosse... non rien.)


----------



## Lastrada (28 Juin 2010)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Je voudrais en poser un sur la mienne, c'est ça que t'attends depuis décembre ?



Ca et d'autres choses.  Une tête de fourche, une visière, un lèche-roue, des écopes couleur carosserie, un maître-cylindre anodisé, un film de protection du réservoir, et un kit de premier secours. Le pack à un euro, quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> un kit de premier secours.



Tire-Bouchon & Opinel ? :love:


----------



## Lastrada (28 Juin 2010)

Une pinte et une carte d'abonnement pour la première league.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Une pinte et une carte d'abonnement pour la première league.



Va chier !


----------



## Lastrada (29 Juin 2010)

Tsss.  Je ne me baladerai jamais seul. Moi.


----------



## Charly777 (30 Juin 2010)

Uhuh les motards...

J'ai enfin vendu ma tondeuse... 
Je me suis pris une CBR 954 d'occaz.... vivement  vendredi 

Bref, post inutile, juste pour signaler aux motards de bien rester à l'écart des routes vendredi. :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (4 Juillet 2010)

Hier dans Paris, un livreur de Sushi brûle pas moins de 4 feux rouges en l'espace de 5mn sans compter la conduite à l'arrache. Je le course, je relève la plaque, je me dis que je vais au moins appeler son employeur, le numéro est marqué dessus et plutôt facile à retenir. Puis je laisse tomber, ce n'est pas mon rôle. Ce connard m'a tellement énervé que je suis passé devant le nouvel Apple store iOpera  sans même y jeter un oeil. :/

Un peu plus tard sur l'A4, deux bonnes femmes s'aèrent le derrière et ce qu'il y a au dessus, assises sur les portières  arrière d'une bagnole qui zig zague à vive allure; Puis je prends conscience qu'il y a pas moins de 20 bagnoles complètement folles issues du même mariage et qui font exactement *n'importe quoi* Hystérie collective. J'arrive jusqu'aux voitures de têtes arrêtées sur l'autoroute, certaines reculent ! des types qui marchent sur la route, alors que ma sortie arrive.

C'est la première fois de ma vie que j'ai balancé aux flics.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Juillet 2010)

J'ai eu mon petit show privé aussi samedi. Un gros boulevard des feux tous les 100m, 2 mecs en scoot destroy tuning qui font volontairement d'énormes embardées de gauche à droite devant moi, ça pile, ça klaxonne, ça zig zag encore, le passager n'a pas de casque... le feu dans 50 m est rouge, ils vont pas passer quand même, pitain mais si il passent. Pfff allez une bagnole pour les shooter gentiment de côté un peu.. nan même pas.. Ouais c'est méchant hein ?

Sinon l'aura t'y son guidon ou l'aura t'y pas ??


----------



## Gronounours (5 Juillet 2010)

Il le mérite vraiment


----------



## Charly777 (6 Juillet 2010)

Et dire que c'est en partie grâce à eux que nous avons une belle image du motard, des statistiques d'accidents relativement élevés et surtout une prime d'assurance flirtant avec l'indécence. 
Alors, pas heureux ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2010)

Charly777 a dit:


> Et dire que c'est en partie grâce à eux que nous avons une belle image du motard, des statistiques d'accidents relativement élevés et surtout une prime d'assurance flirtant avec l'indécence.
> Alors, pas heureux ?



Le principal problème du motard, c'est que les _"non motards"_ ne savent pas faire la différence entre _"motards"_ et _"blaireaux à moto"_, et bien entendu, le pire, c'est que les blaireaux à moto sont des _"non motards"_*, donc, ne sachant pas faire la différence, ils s'imaginent que leur comportement est un comportement motard 


(*) Je pense que les assureurs aussi, en sont, d'ailleurs


----------



## michio (6 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le principal problème du motard, c'est que les _"non motards"_ ne savent pas faire la différence entre _"motards"_ et _"blaireaux à moto"_, et bien entendu, le pire, c'est que les blaireaux à moto sont des _"non motards"_*, donc, ne sachant pas faire la différence, ils s'imaginent que leur comportement est un comportement motard
> 
> 
> (*) Je pense que les assureurs aussi, en sont, d'ailleurs


Si je partage ton point de vue, il faut quand même bien admettre que chez les motards, il y a aussi du blaireau sauvage !
Roulant à environ 105kmh GPS à moto l'autre jour sur une départementale (j'étais sans doute le blaireau de quelqu'un d'autre !), je me suis fait doublé par un type en GSRXXZR1350 à plus de 150 kmh ! :mouais:
Tout comme le connard qui habite dans mon quartier avec sa merde à pot déchicané  et qui remonte la rue dans un sens avant de la descendre dans l'autre à 90kmh (accessoirement je ne l'entends pas de novembre à mai...), sans doute pour chauffer les peuneux en plus de faire chier le voisinage. Et si on lui demande, il dira que c'est pour la sécurité, passeke tu comprends, on l'entend mieux arriver :hein: , surtout le samedi soir à 2h du mat... 
Et comme dans les minorités, on ne repère que les visibles, sur 100 motards, ce sont ceux-là qu'on voit, pas les 90 autres qui roulent "normalement" (ouais, y'a des guillements, car on a tous notre normalité à nous )... d'ailleurs la presse joue le même jeu quand elle relate des contrôles routiers après les 24h du Mans, "oubliant" de préciser qu'elle a attrapé plus de bagnoles en excès de vitesse ou d'automobilistes alcoolisés que de motards...
Et l'autre jour, lors de la grève, "ils" interviewent un mec "à moto"... en short, TShirt, sur un scoot 125...

Le monde est trozinjuste


----------



## Lila (7 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le principal problème du motard, c'est que les _"non motards"_ ne savent pas faire la différence entre _"motards"_ et _"blaireaux à moto"_, et bien entendu, le pire, c'est que les blaireaux à moto sont des _"non motards"_*, donc, ne sachant pas faire la différence, ils s'imaginent que leur comportement est un comportement motard





...et vive-versa ......

...ou pas ...

:mouais:

..tiens ça fait un bail que je ne suis pas venu foutre ma zone par ici ....prendrait bien 2 secondes pour ça tiens !


----------



## Lastrada (7 Juillet 2010)

Ouais pareil.














La vache, c'est plus ce que c'était Lili. On devrait pas vieillir tiens.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2010)

Encore que &#8230;

à moins que non.


----------



## Bombigolo (14 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le principal problème du motard, c'est que les _"non motards"_ ne savent pas faire la différence entre _"motards"_ et _"blaireaux à moto"_, et bien entendu, le pire, c'est que les blaireaux à moto sont des _"non motards"_*, donc, ne sachant pas faire la différence, ils s'imaginent que leur comportement est un comportement motard



Euhhh , ça me rappelle qque chose tout ça :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gef9wvuA2Wo


----------



## Lastrada (24 Juillet 2010)

Pour les parigos, y a des jumelles du côté du port de l'arsenal sur la lonnngue ligne droite qui part de Bastille vers l'A4.

84 au lieu de 50. Oui je sais c'est minable, je peux faire bcp mieux, faites moi ce crédit.

90zeurosdeuxpoints + la morale. Sérieux 84 sur une trois voies toute droite. Faut vraiment porter un slip tricolore pour taxer les pékins qui passent par là et en plus leur faire la morale. Alors que c'est un traquenard, j'étais pas dangereux. Quand je vois un piéton, je m'arrête systématiquement  (sauf si j'ai un trente tonnes juste derrière). Ca prouve bien que je suis en mesure de le faire et que j'ai conscience des autres. 

Et tu sais pourquoi j'étais à plus de 50 ? simplement parce qu'il y avait un mec sur un tas de boue qui avait l'ambition de me dépasser.  N'importe quoi. Je ne parviens pas à maîtriser ce comportement débile.

Et tu sais pourquoi j'étais seulement à 84 ? parce qu'entre le feu et la jumelle, y a un gros commissariat avec un plein de jolis pigeots BBR. Donc là encore comportement conditionné : tu freines. 

En résumé, si tu ne te contrôles pas 24/ 24 tu ne fais que réagir. :rateau:

Et ça fait un peu mal au cul de se dire qu'on est pas totalement maître de soi.


----------



## michio (24 Juillet 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Et tu sais pourquoi j'étais seulement à 84 ?


Tu tires un poil long plutôt, non ?
Ou alors t'as pas fini ton rodage ?


----------



## Charly777 (30 Juillet 2010)

Mais non michio. Lastrada n'a toujours pas compris a quoi servait le sélecteur a gauche.


----------



## michio (30 Juillet 2010)

Charly777 a dit:


> Mais non michio. Lastrada n'a toujours pas compris a quoi servait le sélecteur a gauche.


Je lui dis qu'il faut aussi lever le pied de celui de droite ou c'est toi qui le fait  ?


----------



## Gronounours (31 Juillet 2010)

Marche pas vot' truc.


Il a une moto anglaise


----------



## michio (31 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Marche pas vot' truc.
> 
> 
> Il a une moto anglaise


Merde, j'avais oublié... c'est celle que y'a pas besoin qu'un chien pisse dessus pour avoir un flaque en dessous, c'est ça ? :rateau:

Mais comment ki fait avec le guidon à gauche ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Août 2010)

C'est un coup à prendre... le plus dur, c'est les coups de frein passés à la volée !


----------



## Lastrada (1 Août 2010)

Ca va les filles on prend l'air ?


----------



## michio (1 Août 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ca va les filles on prend l'air ?


Tu sais bien comme c'est triste la jalousie


----------



## Lastrada (7 Août 2010)

Salut là d'dans.

Repos.

Bon. Maintenant que j'ai un peu de temps, je vais pouvoir aller me ballader. Un petit saut Paris Cabourg pour commencer, puis un plus grand Paris Savoie où je retrouverai des indigènes locaux, qui me serviront de guide sur place. 

Je voulais savoir : comment vous préparez-vous quand vous avez un peu de route à faire ? pour l'itinéraire ? je cherche à me balader et à éviter tout ce qui ressemble à de la ligne droite bétonnée  ? Par exemple Michio est-ce que tu as réussi à programmer un itinéraire avec Garmin Roadtrip ?

Voilà. Si vous étiez assez aimable pour me faire partager vos expériences, heureuses ou malheureuses ? vous avez une semaine  :style:


----------



## michio (7 Août 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Je voulais savoir : comment vous préparez-vous quand vous avez un peu de route à faire ? pour l'itinéraire ? je cherche à me balader et à éviter tout ce qui ressemble à de la ligne droite bétonnée  ? Par exemple Michio est-ce que tu as réussi à programmer un itinéraire avec Garmin Roadtrip ?


Les logiciels Garmin merdent avec 10.6 , j'ai donc opté pour le Mapsource PC  pour transférer mes .gpx sur le gps.
Pour faire les itinéraires, j'utilise les cartes papiers Michelin (ou, par défaut, la version online -la vieille école, quoi), en privilégiant les routes "vertes".
GmaptoGPX est une outil online qui marche super bien si tu as l'habitude de faire tes routes avec GMap (ce qui est mon cas, mais le nombre de waypoints est limité).
La dernière version de Mapsource a progressé pour se rapprocher de Roadtrip, mais je n'aime pas l'ergonomie ; je l'utilise pour finaliser/forcer les parcours (le recalcul depuis GMap change parfois un poil la route).
Mais je me fais toujours le roadbook papier classique (les flèches direction, les noms de villes, les numéros de routes...), et j'ai les cartes Chimelin avec moi (France pour les liaisons, les locales pour sur place)

Après, la question "durée" et "météo" jouent aussi (et la possibilité de pause pipi pour madame) sur les routes choisies (même si manman dort sur autobeurk) : l'an dernier pour aller vers le Jura (Clairvaux) depuis Paris, j'avais envisagé la solution tout autoroute vers Chalon sur Saone en cas de flotte, ou la version RN par Nevers pour ensuite couper par Chateau Chinon (hmmmmmm, rhââââ) vers Châlon. Et pis, finalement je suis allé voir un pote en rééducation au centre de Amilly près de Montargis, donc bête RN6 ensuite...

Dans ton cas, si tu as beaucoup de temps pour descendre, tu peux aller vers l'Est et descendre via le Jura, et ça dépend où tu vas dans la Savoie (St Jean de Maurienne ou Annecy, c'est pô pareil ).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h07 ----------

Tiens, hier, j'ai essayé la Multistrada et la Super Ténéré.
Voilà (un poil retouché) ce que j'ai mis sur le forum moto que je fréquente le plus :

_Petits essais cet après-midi.
La Multi : waouh ! mais bof
La SuperT : bof mais waouh !

J'explicite ?
Oui, bon.

J'ai fait un petit parcours que je connais bien, réalisé hier avec la DL (...). 25-30 minutes de route, départementales et tournicotantes,  avec des passages plus roulants, sur du bon revêtement.
Refait aujourd'hui avec les deux machines, la Ducat' en solo, la SuperT en duo (donc traversée de La Roche pour aller la chercher avant de  faire le parcours prévu), les deux avec les valises.

D'abord la Ducat'.
Après quelques kilomètres, j'ai passé la Multi en mode Touring, le mode  sport étant vraiment... sport ! J'ai aussi remonté la bulle (molette  style GS, hyper pratique), mais ça change rien... aucune protection  au-dessus des clavicules et les côtés du torse.
Mes pieds rentrent pas dans la position où que je suis bien (en appui  sur l'avant du pied), j'ai été obligé d'être avec mes petons plus  avancés que d'habitude.
Le guidon est assez étroit et beaucoup plus près que sur la DL, et la  géométrie (l'angle de colonne je suppose) fait qu'on monte sur un vélo,  avec le haut de la bulle très près du visage... enfin, plutôt du bas du  casque. Au moins, y'a pas de turbulences !
Le moteur est très souple : reprise à 2000trm en 4ème à 50 sans cogner,  mais c'est pas sa tasse de thé. Il aime monter dans les tours, et il le  fait (très très très) vite et très très bien : passer de 70 à 120 pour un dépassement en  6ème (indicateur de rapport engagé) se fait plus vite que de le dire. Et  la moto va là où on regarde avec une aisance diabolique ! 
Et ce moteur ! Et ce son ! Mama miaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !
Je n'ose même pas imaginer en mode sport !
A ce propos, le passage d'un réglage à un autre est hyper facile, même  en roulant ; les différences sont très sensibles (surtout entre solo  avec ou sans bagages)
La moto est trèèèèès haute, la selle confortable, mais le décroché de la  place passager est trop près pour moi, donc les bras ne sont pas assez  tendus pour rester bien décontracté.
Bref waouh !

La SuperT.
Je monte dessus : tiens, c'est comme la DL, en à peine plus gros. La  position est la même, la selle très confortable (mais elle glisse).
Je traverse la Roche pour aller chercher Sophie : aucune appréhension  tellement elle est facile et bien équilibrée (la moto, la moto ). On dirait que je l'ai  depuis plusieurs jours...
A l'arrêt, oui, on sent le poids. A 3kmh, c'est un gros VTT ; à 10kmh, un bon vélo...
Sophie escalade et c'est parti : je me surprends à  discuter avec elle tout en roulant, sans avoir besoin de me concentrer  sur les commandes ou autre chose.
Le moteur, ben c'est pas la Ducat' : ça tracte dès 1500trm en duo, en  5ème, sans rien dire, sans cogner. Ca monte tranquille et on est à 120  sans s'en rendre compte, la bulle réglée au plus bas ne protège qu'à  mi-visière et autant que la MRA (nota : une bulle touring pour la DL) en largeur (jusqu'aux épaules). Pas de  turbulences à 120kmh.
Les reprises, c'est pas la Ducat' non plus, mais c'est bien plein, y compris en 6ème.
Totalement inexpressif, mais diablement efficace quand même. Le son est  très étouffé, mais on entend que c'est du gros (quand ça accélère ou à  l'arrêt).
Les amortisseurs sont incroyables : un tapis volant, une progressivité  étonnante. Sur les irrégularités, là où la Ducat' tressaute, où la DL  vibre, la Ténéré passe comme s'il n'y avait rien (et en arrivant, j'ai  vu que la molette de précharge était à toc !)
La selle est juste comme il faut pour la fermeté, mais elle glisse  beaucoup. Même avis pour Sophie, obligée de se recaler derrière  plusieurs fois ("c'est dommage parce qu'elle est juste moelleuse comme il  faut").

En reprenant la DL pour un petit tour avec Sophie ensuite, c'est sûr que  c'est pas pareil. Elle n'a pas à rougir du tout côté confort (surtout  face à la Ducat). C'est sûr, elle fait la moitié en cylindrée, alors les  reprises, c'est pas pareil ;-)
Ma conclusion personnelle à moi que j'ai avec toute la subjectivité de l'essayeur  poireau que je suis, sur un essai de 30 minutes de la Multistrada et de  50 minutes de la Super Ténéré, largement insuffisant pour être un peu  objectif.
Je ne prendrais pas le Multi : c'est une moto extraordinaire, avec un  moteur jouissif au possible, hyper civilisé (ça, ça m'a bluffé), un  chassis et un poids qui doivent permettre d'improviser en cas d'imprévu  (même si elle n'a pas de frein AR...), ce dont je doute fortement pour  la SuperT et ses 260 kg). Mais je ne me vois pas voyager dessus à cause  du confort que moi, personnellement, en ce qui me concerne, pour ma  part, j'ai ressenti. Un truc aussi à faire des conneries :love:
La SuperT est une grosse DL (le joint sous le réservoir fait tâche,  style John Deer mal fini -comme la béquille qui fait plastoc sur la  Multi), fade sans doute pour beaucoup, comme la DL d'ailleurs, sage,  très très confortable, facile, naturelle : je suis passé dans des petits  enchaînements comme avec les DL (euh... voire même plus vite), et en duo, ce  que je n'ai pas osé faire avec la Multi, beaucoup plus vive pourtant.

_La Multi est une bombe ; les amoureux de roadster peuvent trouver une bécane pour rouler, sans doute dans des conditions de confort largement supérieures (mais à quel prix  !!!).
Pour le vieux que je suis, la Yam colle plus à ce que je cherche dans la moto : praticité et polyvalence, sans cette âme qu'a la Ducat'. Moteur de tracteur qui tracte partout, confort remarquable, ...
Trop chère pour mon budget, dommage...


----------



## Lastrada (9 Août 2010)

Merci monsieur, je vais essayer tout ça.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h32 ----------

Il y a un peu plus d'un mois de cela, j'assistais, stupéfait, au démarrage en trombe d'un scooter à un carrefour, alors que le feu était toujours rouge. Pas le temps de finir de l'insulter, une longue forme grise rectiligne le faisait voler.
Convoqué par le commissariat, j'y suis allé aujourd'hui pour une audition.

Bilan : Je confirme ma déposition initiale. Résultat des courses, nos quatre brillants fonctionnaires ont recueilli deux témoignages contradictoires parmi une assemblée d'au moins 20 personnes (au minimum, il y avait foule). Pas trois deux. Alors que je me souviens au moins d'un type en faveur du chauffeur de voiture qui confirmait ses dires et ma déposition et qui s'est présenté spontanément pour témoigner.

L'autre témoignage est bien évidemment celui de la vieille peau, qui invalide le mien. Le scooter continuera à rouler, alors même que le flic en face m'a confié ce que la femme (du chauffeur du scooter) lui a rapporté et que j'ai moi-même constaté : "qu'il faisait n'importe quoi sur la route" et que " ça ne l'étonnait pas". Cette vieille peau va également s'en sortir impunément. Ca me dégoute. 


Couplet du brave gardien la paix : "vous comprenez ... On a pas de pas de moyen ... auditionner plus de témoins, c'est des heures de paperasses, et pendant ce temps, le seul véhicule ne roule pas."

Non. Je ne comprends vraiment pas. J'étais sur place. Deux qui se grattaient les couilles, deux autres qui couraient dans tous les sens avec l'efficacité que l'on connaît. Moi qui refuse de parler au chauffeur de la voiture qui s'adresse à moi, afin de garder un minimum de crédibilité à ma déposition, et de ne pas être soupçonné de complaisance; Ca sous le nez d'un GDP.
Un des témoins (l'autre conne) m'empêche de faire ma déposition, en clamant que je mens. Loin de l'inquiéter le flic lui demande simplement de partir.

 En plus "il n'y a pas de dégât grave".

Il faut des morts, sinon, ça ne compte pas donc.

Suggestion pour toi : deux qui roulent dans ton joli véhicule et deux qui rédigent. Mais c'est vrai que dans l'armée ou la police "On ne pense pas". 

Le pire c'est qu'il doit croire à son histoire. Peut-être comme l'autre dés&#339;uvrée, là, qui a trouvé le moyen de se faire mousser, de garder toute sa capacité de nuisance à un connard qui provoquera d'autres accidents.

Ca va se terminer entre les assurances. Dixit Maigret.

Bon ok, je n&#8217;ai pas quinze ans. Pour autant j'ai envie de vomir. Que peut-on en conclure ?  amenez vos témoins ?


----------



## michio (10 Août 2010)

Y'a des trucs qui  font rire...
Dis Lastrada, c'est pas lui ton mec  ?


----------



## Lastrada (10 Août 2010)

"Je n'ai pas de la jaquette"  je n'ai pas de mec, je suis un motard viril 

C'est énorme. Un préfet à poigne qui se fait défoncer pour avoir grillé un feu. Ca me met en joie, merci.


Ca voudrait-dire que les cyclistes ne sont pas indestructibles, alors ?


----------



## michio (10 Août 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ca voudrait-dire que les cyclistes ne sont pas indestructibles, alors ?


Non, mais lui il avait une excuse : il avait le soleil dans les yeux :mouais:.
Ton scooter fou aussi peut-être ?


----------



## Lastrada (10 Août 2010)

michio a dit:


> Ton scooter fou aussi peut-être ?



Non. J'étais derrière lui. Je voyais parfaitement ce qu'il voyait : un feu rouge.

Pardon pour le premier degré.


----------



## Lastrada (19 Août 2010)

Aujourd'hui,y allant au flan chez mon concessionnaire (Joinville Triumph Powaa).. et euh.. y 'aurait pas un véhicule de prêt pendant que vous changez mon câble d'alim de GPS ?

Baaaaa... il y a bien un Sprint ..

- Ah ouais ? boooooon d'accord.

(putain de gueule de bois (apéro qui a mal tourné la veille au soir) pousse toi que je claque la parenthèse ) Voila.


....


Putain j'ai eu dix ans toute la journée. Je rigolais bêtement en roulant sous les arbres. Accumulant des insectes un peu partout sur le cax. Dix ans, sauf pendant cinq minutes :


Une jeune femme et son petit gamin à Fontainebleau :

- Allez va lui demander.


Le môme se pointe en bégaillant.... (j'ai un look un peu particulier en ce moment, et je le contemplais de toute ma hauteur le nain).

- Je je je  je te do-donne ma pièce et toi-toi tu me fais-fais faire un tour.

:rose:

:emmerdééééé:

- Euh. Tu sais il faut un casque et un équipement. Ecoute.. un jour t'auras la tienne....


Et maintenant j'aurais voulu lui dire tant d'autres choses, lui filer la pêche, lui dire que moi aussi j'étais comme lui ... mais je lui ai dit essentiellement : non.


Et en remontant sur ma bécane, après cette routière, je me sentais sur un vélo. Hallucinant. Un vélo.


C'est tout de même une bien belle journée que cette journée.


Putain vivement demain, tiens.


----------



## Gronounours (20 Août 2010)

J'commence à me demander si la Sprint sera pas ma prochaine&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

Ca devrait te plaire. Elle est efficace et linéaire.
Comme les rayons intermaché.


----------



## michio (20 Août 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Baaaaa... il y a bien un Sprint ..
> 
> (...)
> 
> Putain j'ai eu dix ans toute la journée. Je rigolais bêtement en roulant sous les arbres. Accumulant des insectes un peu partout sur le cax.


ST ou la nouvelle GT ?


----------



## Gronounours (20 Août 2010)

Question conne mais c'est quoi la différence entre la ST et la GT ?

J'arrive pas a trouver ce qu'elles ont de différent&#8230;


----------



## michio (20 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Question conne mais c'est quoi la différence entre la ST et la GT ?
> 
> J'arrive pas a trouver ce qu'elles ont de différent


Plus grosse, plus lourde, plus confortable (?), ...

http://www.motomag.com/Triumph-1050-Sprint-GT.html


----------



## Lastrada (20 Août 2010)

michio a dit:


> ST ou la nouvelle GT ?



Sprint ST.






C'était un véhicule de prêt et non d'essai,... même si... 




michio a dit:


> Plus grosse, plus lourde, plus confortable (?), ...
> 
> http://www.motomag.com/Triumph-1050-Sprint-GT.html



Amusant. J'ai lu cet articles hier soir, et j'ai lu "ST" à chaque fois. 
​


----------



## Gronounours (20 Août 2010)

Dans la série j'vais te niquer&#8230;


Je m'arrête ce soir pour acheter des clopes. Une fois achetée, je me fous a côté de la moto le temps de ranger le tout dans ma saccoche de réservoir, l'abruti garé devant moi enclenche la marche arrière, et recule dans la moto&#8230;

Je vocifère et le cono s'arrête, et descend voir.
Le garde-boue du Z1000 légèrement plié. C'est pas grand chose, mais c'est moche. Et puis merde, elle est nickel ma bécane.

Je l'incendie en bonne et due forme :
"Putain, c'est pas possible de regarder c'que vous faites avec vos yeux de merlants fris ?"

Ce trou d'balle me répond :
"Ca va y'a rien, regarde, on fait ça et hop on voit plus rien"

Bah si, y'a un pli dans le plastique. Allez hop, constat.

"On va pas faire un constat mon frère, y'a rien, mais tu vas faire changer la pièce, j'te rembourse"

"Euh, c'est une pièce qui va surement taper dans les 100-150 euros"

"C'est pas grave, tu répares, moi j'te rembourse la moitié"

"Et dans 5 minutes tu me demandes de te faire une pipe aussi ? Bon j'appelle les flics."

"Vas y appelle les flics, moi j'leur dirais que c'est toi qui m'est rentré dedans"

"Ah. En fait t'es une belle pute toi, bon on va faire simple. Tu vas trèèèèèèèès vite remonter dans ta caisse, te tirer hors de ma vue avant que je t'explose ton groin d'enculé."

Il remonte dans sa caisse, me fait un joli doigt. 

D'un habile mais néanmoins efficace coup de poing (merci Dainese ) lui éclate tout le bloc feu arrière de son 806 merdique et au moment ou il s'apprête à redescendre de son tas de merde, lui crie :

"J'ai dit vite avant que j'attaque le second, puis ta gueule".


Grrrrrr sac à merde. J'ai quand même un pli dans le garde-boue.


----------



## Lastrada (20 Août 2010)

pffff.


Je ne savais pas que tu avais un frère. ^^


Bah. Pratiquement mission impossible de la garder intacte quand tu t'en sers tous les jours. :/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h35 ----------




Khyu a dit:


> Ca devrait te plaire. Elle est efficace et linéaire.
> Comme les rayons intermaché.



C'est vrai que comparé à un vélo...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> C'est vrai que comparé à un vélo...




Avec mon bike, je te nique.

*C'EST OU TU VEUX ! QUAND TU VEUX !*


----------



## Gronounours (6 Septembre 2010)

Allez Banquier mon amour, dis oui ! Steuplé dis oui !!!! :love: :love:


----------



## Charly777 (6 Septembre 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Allez Banquier mon amour, dis oui ! Steuplé dis oui !!!! :love: :love:



A ben voilà, tu vas peut être passer dans la cour des grands... :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (6 Septembre 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Allez Banquier mon amour, dis oui ! Steuplé dis oui !!!! :love: :love:








Mais euh pourquoi en noir ? Alors qu'on peut avoir ça : 






Là au moins ça claque.

:love::love::love::love:

 Bon après bien sûr, faut assurer niveau conduite, hein.. 

En plus avec ta canne, on te prendra pour House. 

Et ça ne va pas de faire bizarre de repasser en moyenne cylindrée ??
​


----------



## Gronounours (6 Septembre 2010)

Colori : J'aime bien que ça soit pas trop voyant, même si la peinture Repsol est quand même très sympa. De toutes façons, elle ne se fait pas pour le modèle 2010. Donc ça sera noir, rouge à la limite.

Ma jambe : C'est aussi ce qui a fait mon choix, une hypersport ok, mais faut que je puisse monter dessus avec ma jambe (impossible sur un 675 dayto, idem pour le R6), et aussi avoir quelque chose qui permette d'être à l'aise dans les déplacements de tous les jours.
Le 600 CBR permet ça, comme le ZX-6R mais avec une position de conduite plus confort.

Repasser sur une moyenne cylindrée : non ça me gène pas plus que ça. Surtout que là, je perd peut être un peu de couple (et encore&#8230; 10,1 mkg sur le Z1000 pour 240 Kg contre 6,1 mkg sur le 600 CBR pour 180kg&#8230, mais je gagne en sensation. Je jouerai plus avec la boite, mais j'aime bien, donc c'est pas un soucis.

Et puis y'a forcément la question du prix. Un 1000 serait tentant, mais c'est plus du tout le même budget.

J'avais eu l'occasion de l'avoir 2h dans les mains l'an dernier, un vrai régal.


----------



## Charly777 (6 Septembre 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Je jouerai plus avec la boite, mais j'aime bien, donc c'est pas un soucis.



Je pense que c'est bien un des choix important. Jouer avec la boite... j'ai horreur de ça du coup je me suis orienter vers le 1000. Après chacun ses envies (et sensation de conduite).


----------



## Gronounours (6 Septembre 2010)

J'aime beaucoup mon assurance 

J'appelle pour un devis pour le 600 CBR, bonus à 49%, permis gros cube depuis 4 ans, aucun sinistre responsable, et Bim : 1700 roros.

500 de plus que chez Mutuelle des motards par exemple (pour une couverture moindre). Et là, la nana me sort : Ouais sur les sportives, on est un peu cher. Mieux vaut vous adresser à la concurrence.


----------



## woulf (7 Septembre 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup mon assurance
> 
> J'appelle pour un devis pour le 600 CBR, bonus à 49%, permis gros cube depuis 4 ans, aucun sinistre responsable, et Bim : 1700 roros.
> 
> 500 de plus que chez Mutuelle des motards par exemple (pour une couverture moindre). Et là, la nana me sort : Ouais sur les sportives, on est un peu cher. Mieux vaut vous adresser à la concurrence.



J'espère que tu leur as pas annoncé rouge comme couleur, car ils t'indiquent très sérieusement que statistiquement les véhicules rouges sont plus accidentogènes, et donc surprime...


----------



## Lastrada (7 Septembre 2010)

J'ai effectué un petit devis sur le site de la mutuelle des motards. il me demandent pas loin de trois plus cher que la Filia Maif .... :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Repasser sur une moyenne cylindrée : non ça me gène pas plus que ça. Surtout que là, je perd peut être un peu de couple (et encore 10,1 mkg sur le Z1000 pour 240 Kg contre 6,1 mkg sur le 600 CBR pour 180kg), mais je gagne en sensation. Je jouerai plus avec la boite, mais j'aime bien, donc c'est pas un soucis.




Tu perds pas seulement 40% de couple. Les 6,1 faut aller les chercher haut, haut, haut... 
Mais bon, l'égout et les couleuvres... 
Pi' une sportive de toute manière, ça claque sa maman.
Bisous


----------



## Lila (7 Septembre 2010)

...et toi ...le vélo ...ça va ??????
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2010)

Lila a dit:


> ...et toi ...le vélo ...ça va ??????
> :love:



Nickel ! 
Tu veux un bullhorn dans le fessier, sinon ?


----------



## Lastrada (7 Septembre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu perds pas seulement 40% de couple. Les 6,1 faut aller les chercher haut, haut, haut...
> Mais bon, l'égout et les couleuvres...
> Pi' une sportive de toute manière, ça claque sa maman.
> Bisous



Il ira chercher le pain en première pour monter les côtes, voilà tout.



Toute façon les CBR ça fait moins de bruit qu'un scooter électrique.


----------



## Lila (7 Septembre 2010)

....mmmmmmmmmmm !!!!!!! :love:
....moi j'attends octobre pour mon stage Monneret au Castellet ...mais je crains que mes slicks actuel transforment vite cette séance en apprentissage supermot :hosto:....va falloir que je rechausse pour l'hiver !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2010)

Il me reste un train de SC1 s'tu veux. 
Sinon, un pote pilote essai chez michelin à des pré-séries à écouler, tu veux goûter ? PureZone machin bidule top secret...


----------



## Lastrada (7 Septembre 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> J'avais eu l'occasion de l'avoir 2h dans les mains l'an dernier, un vrai régal.





Oui, on voit que tu prends du plaisir, c'est émouvant. 






​


----------



## Lila (7 Septembre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Il me reste un train de SC1 s'tu veux.
> Sinon, un pote pilote essai chez michelin à des pré-séries à écouler, tu veux goûter ? PureZone machin bidule top secret...



fépété !!!


----------



## Gronounours (7 Septembre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu perds pas seulement 40% de couple. Les 6,1 faut aller les chercher haut, haut, haut...
> Mais bon, l'égout et les couleuvres...
> Pi' une sportive de toute manière, ça claque sa maman.
> Bisous



Soit un couple passant de 10,1 m.kg (à 8,200 tours/min) à 6,6* m.kg (à 11,000 tours/min).
Soit une masse totale passant de 240 kg à 180 kg.

Nous négligerons le coefficient d'adhérence à la route en le considérant comme parfait (fa=1 ; même si un coefficient de 0,8 serait plus juste).

1/ Calculer le pourcentage de perte de couple.

2/ Calculer le pourcentage de perte de masse.

3/ Calculer l'incidence globale de perte d'intertie.

4/ Quel incidence cela aurait-il sur un 400mDA ?

Vous avez 1h.

* c'est bien 6,6, et non 6,1.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h34 ----------

Question subsidiaire : 

Sachant qu'un tracteur dispose d'un couple d'environ 370Nm (soit 37 m.kg).
Est-ce pour autant bandant d'avoir un tracteur ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2010)

On dirai du vleroy.


----------



## Gronounours (7 Septembre 2010)

Aaaah ! Un qui aura remarqué :love: 


Bon ceci dit p'tit Khyu, certes 35% (et non 40) de couple en moins, mais les courbes et la perte de poids ramène plutôt la perte d'inertie entre 22 et 25% (une masse au carrée ce cache là dedans, sauras-tu la retrouver ? ).

Dans tous les cas, soyons honnête, le Z1000 se fait bouillave par le 600 CBR. Sauf en cas de reprise en milieu de rapport, mais logiquement, le 600 est déjà trop loin pour en avoir qqchose à foutre


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2010)

Pi' bon, le plus important c'est encore d'avoir une bécane qui fait bander hein... ?!
Le reste... 


N'empêche que... non, je ferme ma gueule.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Septembre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> ...
> 
> N'empêche que... non, je ferme ma gueule.



Bon, je vais faire pareil alors...


----------



## woulf (7 Septembre 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Question subsidiaire :
> 
> Sachant qu'un tracteur dispose d'un couple d'environ 370Nm (soit 37 m.kg).
> Est-ce pour autant bandant d'avoir un tracteur ?



Ah, là je peux confirmer que la réponse est NON


----------



## Lastrada (12 Septembre 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Allez Banquier mon amour, dis oui ! Steuplé dis oui !!!! :love: :love:



Bon alors.. faut se mettre à genoux pour être tenu au courant ?  

Ca donne quoi au final ?


----------



## michio (12 Septembre 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Bon alors.. faut se mettre à genoux pour être tenu au courant ?
> 
> Ca donne quoi au final ?


Attends ! C'est lui qui a du se mettre à genoux... il se remet


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2010)

michio a dit:


> Attends ! C'est lui qui a du se mettre à genoux... il se remet



Bah ! Pour une fois qu'il fera frotter les genoux


----------



## Gronounours (13 Septembre 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Bon alors.. faut se mettre à genoux pour être tenu au courant ?
> 
> Ca donne quoi au final ?



Ca donne que ca pourrait se faire, mais que j'vais plutôt prendre l'option "souffler un peu financièrement".


----------



## Lastrada (13 Septembre 2010)

De toutes façons, je parie qu'elle a la fesse molle.


----------



## Lastrada (14 Septembre 2010)

......


----------



## Absolutphot (22 Septembre 2010)

Salutre,

Hier en lisant un fil sur les chronos embarqués, je suis tombé sur une solution GPS que j'aimerais creuser...mais j'ai peur de ne pouvoir faire tourner tout ça avec mon powerbook en 10.4.11

Savez vous si une solution telle qu'expliquée ici est possible avec mon mac?

http://www.planete-ducati.com/forum/index.php?topic=37539.msg1137311#msg1137311

Que ce soit avec un i-Blue 747 ou autres, sachant que j'ai un PPC!

Est ce qu'un programme comme myTracks pourrait aider?

Merci de votre aide.

PS: Je préfère poster ici au cas où un pistard ai trouvé la solution plutôt que d'être noyé dans le fil des périphériques.

Ajout: Si d'aucuns veulent plus d'infos sur le logiciel qui permet d'exploiter les données du GPS:
http://www.racechrono.com/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=367


----------



## Lastrada (1 Octobre 2010)

C'est moi ou la poulaille est soudainement passée à la tolérance zéro pour le stationnement sur les trottoirs en RP ? c'est ma seconde prune à 35 euros en une semaine.  :casse:  sur des emplacements où je ne gènais bien sûr personne ...


----------



## naas (2 Octobre 2010)

bon je sais il n'a qu'une roue 

[YOUTUBE]cuIJRsAuCHQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2010)

naas a dit:


> bon je sais il n'a qu'une roue



:affraid: Ça y est, ça a commencé, ils ont fait le premier pas vers  Ça ! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 




Celà dit, ici, c'est "fan de deux roues", et si j'ai bien suivi les explications de la vidéo, cet engin n'a pas une roue, *mais au moins 200* ! :mouais:


----------



## naas (3 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :affraid: Ça y est, ça a commencé, ils ont fait le premier pas vers &#8230; Ça ! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


tu m'étonnes :sick:


----------



## michio (3 Octobre 2010)

naas a dit:


> tu m'étonnes :sick:


Bon, d'accord... s'il faut se dévouer pour éviter d'en arriver là, je veux bien faire le X Mobility Prototype pour les deux testeuses d'engin qui tient debout tout seul :rateau:


clac -------------------------------- pout pout pout ------------------------> parti :rose:


----------



## Lila (19 Octobre 2010)

Bon allez , un peu de rêve pour les parigots ici


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2010)

Ils vont pouvoir aussi s'entraîner à avoir l'aquecing


----------



## anty (3 Novembre 2010)

Hello les motards et motardes :love:,

y a t'il des pistards dans le coin ? Si oui, vous tournez où en général ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2010)

anty a dit:


> Si oui, vous tournez où en général ?



À gauche au feu, et deuxième à droite ensuite, après le bureau de tabac :rateau:


----------



## anty (3 Novembre 2010)

Ca m'apprendra à ne pas être plus précis dans mes questions...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2010)

Sinon, du temps où je tournais, c'était Folembray, pour l'entraînement, et un peu partout pour les courses (promosport endurance), mais ça ne me rajeunis pas, tout ça ! :sick:


----------



## Lastrada (3 Novembre 2010)

anty a dit:


> Si oui, vous tournez où en général ?



Je ne tourne jamais, c'est pour les faibles.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Je ne tourne jamais, c'est pour les faibles.



Pffffftttt !  Tu confonds tout, là, c'est "freiner", ça, pas "tourner" ! :hein:

Quoi que &#8230; En général, ceux qui ne freinent pas, ils ne tournent pas non plus


----------



## anty (3 Novembre 2010)

Folembray, je connais de nom.. Mais j'y ai jamais mis mes roues encore, ça commence à faire loin de la maison! 

A te lire, on pourrait croire que tu roulais y a certain moment...! Tant que ça?

En tout cas content de voir qu'il y ait des mac users pistards! (qui en aurait douté..?)!

Ça me ferait plaisir d'en croiser sur Alès, Ledenon ou circuit dans ce coin la...

D'ailleurs... faut que je fasse une petite déco sur ma moto... et j'ai pas le souvenir d'en avoir vu sponsorisé par Apple... c'est le moment ou jamais 

Je serais vite repérable ainsi 



Lastrada a dit:


> Je ne tourne jamais, c'est pour les faibles.



Hem... Idem que Pascal 77!! A ta place j'aurais rien dit!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2010)

anty a dit:


> A te lire, on pourrait croire que tu roulais y a certain moment...! Tant que ça?



Ben de 1975 à 1979, j'allais y tourner chaque fois que possible, soit avec mon 400 S3 (celui de la "coupe Kawa"), soit avec la Suzuki GS 1000 S "Yoshimura" qu'on utilisait en promosport endurance. J'y ai même tourné une fois en OW31.

Mais bon, c'était de "mon jeune temps", tout ça, depuis, mariage, plus enfants, responsabilités, tout ça &#8230; J'ai raccroché casque et gants depuis un bail, mais j'avoue que ça me démange encore, malgré la soixantaine qui approche à pas de géants


----------



## anty (4 Novembre 2010)

Ah oui, à cette époque il en a fallut du temps encore pour que je vienne au monde 

Cela devait être vraiment autre chose par rapport à la piste de maintenant, et encore plus les motos! Quand je vois les anciennes à mon père, cb 750 four, cbx 1000... Une arsouille à leur guidon... J'hésiterais à deux fois


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2010)

anty a dit:


> Cela devait être vraiment autre chose par rapport à la piste de maintenant, et encore plus les motos! Quand je vois les anciennes à mon père, cb 750 four, cbx 1000... Une arsouille à leur guidon... J'hésiterais à deux fois



Ben oui ! Tu vois, quand je te lis, ça me fait penser à une réflexion du personnage qui me sert d'Avatar. 

En tout cas, c'est certain que c'étaient pas des bécanes de lopette (surtout la GS 1000 S, elle tenait bien par terre, mais put1 qu'elle était lourde :casse :rateau:


----------



## Le docteur (4 Novembre 2010)

Les freins ? Pour ainsi dire, j'ai oublié où ça se trouve ...
J'ai bon ... ?


----------



## Lila (4 Novembre 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Les freins ? Pour ainsi dire, j'ai oublié où ça se trouve ...
> J'ai bon ... ?



non ...mais tu vas avoir mal !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Novembre 2010)

Un bon gros freinage de cochon bien appuyé peut-être aussi rigolo qu'un gros bout droit ou qu'une grosse courbe au taquet !


----------



## anty (4 Novembre 2010)

Freiner de temps en temps ça peut servir... Sinon ça finit comme ça:






:rateau:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Novembre 2010)

ouais bah t'as les genoux cagneux quoi. Faut pas serrer le reservoir aussi fort quand tu freines s'tou !


----------



## anty (4 Novembre 2010)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> ouais bah t'as les genoux cagneux quoi. Faut pas serrer le reservoir aussi fort quand tu freines s'tou !



Je comprends pas...! On m'a toujours dit de verrouiller les bras et les genoux pour les gros freinages.. :hein:


----------



## michio (4 Novembre 2010)

anty a dit:


> Freiner de temps en temps ça peut servir... Sinon ça finit comme ça:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais, mais si ça passait, c'était beau


----------



## anty (5 Novembre 2010)

Je confirme 

Personne n'a d'"exploits" à partager ? Récit, photo, vidéo... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2010)

anty a dit:


> Je confirme
> 
> Personne n'a d'"exploits" à partager ? Récit, photo, vidéo... :rateau:



Si.
Hier, j'avais piscine.


----------



## anty (5 Novembre 2010)

Tu sais que t'as un charme fou ??
J'te donne mon asv en mp.. :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2010)

anty a dit:


> Tu sais que t'as un charme fou ??
> J'te donne mon asv en mp.. :rateau:



Tu sais, je connais Khyu, et vu sa carrure de sandwich SNCF, je pense que, sauf crise d'obésité soudaine, cette photo de lui a du être légèrement retouchée


----------



## anty (5 Novembre 2010)

Mince alors...! Si la jeune femme de la photo se reconnait.. Voici la photo du "grand" motard que je suis


----------



## Lila (5 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu sais, je connais Khyu, et vu sa carrure de sandwich SNCF, je pense que, sauf crise d'obésité soudaine, cette photo de lui a du être légèrement retouchée




wé .....c'est pas la bonne couleur des yeux !!!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Novembre 2010)

par contre, c'est bien son maillot de bain et sa bouée !  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2010)

anty a dit:


> Mince alors...! Si la jeune femme de la photo se reconnait.. Voici la photo du "grand" motard que je suis



Super ton short bariolé.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2010)

anty a dit:


> Mince alors...! Si la jeune femme de la photo se reconnait.. Voici la photo du "grand" motard que je suis



'tain il s'est vachement tassé, golf, avec l'âge


----------



## mojoracer (15 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous!

Voila, l'année dernière j'ai fais le tour de France avec ma vieille BM, et elle s'est un peu essoufflée durant ce beau périple.

Il se trouve qu'un site de vente de moto et matériel pour le motard, organise un concours pour gagner une moto!
Mais pour cela il fallait une histoire a raconter! Génial pour moi, vu qu'a l'époque j'avais mis par écrit mon périple.

Alors je vous demande 3min de votre temps si c'est juste pour voter! et un peu plus si vous voulez lire mon histoire avant de voter. (linscription pour la validation du vote est sure).


Pour une meilleur lecture voici le blog de mon tour en moto 2009: 
http://blogs.jemefaischierautaf.com/baltazar/


Et voici le lien pour voter: 
http://www.viedemotard.fr/vievhistory.php?history=327



Un très grand merci a tous de prendre ce petit moment, car si je gagne, ca n'est pas pour garder la nouvelle moto, mais la revendre et restaurer ma vieille BMW!

MERCI D AVANCE!!!!


----------



## tirhum (15 Novembre 2010)

Les motards, c'est par là...
Et "nous", on gagne quoi ?!...


----------



## anty (15 Novembre 2010)

Salut ami motard!

N'ayant pas le temps à cet instant, je n'ai que jeté un coup d'il rapide à ton récit, enfin bon on peut y lire que t'es à plusieurs binchs en même pas une heure 

Bon je continuerais la lecture ce soir ou demain


----------



## anty (15 Novembre 2010)

Salut les motards!

Je sais pas si certains ont eu connaissance de la compétition "Scorpion Masters" organisé par la marque Scorpion donc sur le circuit du Pôle Mécanique d'Alès, ce samedi dernier, en tout cas voila quelques photos pour partager rapidement cette journée avec vous...

Notre Sergei national pendant les essais de vitesse:







Le 2ème tour de la course de vitesse :







Et pendant les essais de supermotard (ils avaient les brêles qu'ils ont utilisés pour l'enduro... donc avec les pneus à crampons! fun sur la partie bitume) :


----------



## jugnin (15 Novembre 2010)

Les deux roues motorisés représentent 2% du trafic routier total, mais 25% des tués sur la route (ce chiffre tient compte de ceux qui finissent dans les fossés, les précipices et les arbres). Ce qui, si on se livre à une analyse à l'emporte pièce, montre bien que les motards sont des inconscients et/ou des fous-dangereux.

Alors vous conviendrez que je ne puis cautionner ce concours, et que ce faisant, je sauve la vie. Or, la vie, ça n'a pas de prix, dit-on. C'est pourquoi j'arrondirai à 50 euros.


----------



## tirhum (15 Novembre 2010)




----------



## da capo (15 Novembre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Les deux roues motorisés représentent 2% du trafic routier total, mais 25% des tués sur la route (ce chiffre tient compte de ceux qui finissent dans les fossés, les précipices et les arbres). Ce qui, si on se livre à une analyse à l'emporte pièce, montre bien que les motards sont des inconscients et/ou des fous-dangereux.
> 
> Alors vous conviendrez que je ne puis cautionner ce concours, et que ce faisant, je sauve la vie. Or, la vie, ça n'a pas de prix, dit-on. C'est pourquoi j'arrondirai à 50 euros.



Mouaih

Pour rien, je peux affirmer que les motards, ça pue.


----------



## gKatarn (15 Novembre 2010)

T'as trop fréquenté les mouches de GNN, c'est pour çà


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Les deux roues motorisés représentent 2% du trafic routier total, mais 25% des tués sur la route (ce chiffre tient compte de ceux qui finissent dans les fossés, les précipices et les arbres). Ce qui, si on se livre à une analyse à l'emporte pièce, montre bien que les motards sont des inconscients et/ou des fous-dangereux.
> 
> Alors vous conviendrez que je ne puis cautionner ce concours, et que ce faisant, je sauve la vie. Or, la vie, ça n'a pas de prix, dit-on. C'est pourquoi j'arrondirai à 50 euros.



Et le cycliste tu le fais à combien ? :style:


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Décembre 2010)

Après une longue interruption, je suis de retour.

Certain(e)s me reconnaitront.

Quant à moi, Miss ZRX a une nouvelle petite soeur ZRX pour la piste.

A plus tard.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2010)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Certain(e)s me reconnaitront.



Ben oui, mais pourquoi avoir changé de compte ?  Surtout qu'avec maintenant deux ZRX, ton pseudo précédent se justifiait d'autant plus :love:

Sinon, content de te revoir par ici


----------



## woulf (14 Décembre 2010)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Après une longue interruption, je suis de retour.
> 
> Certain(e)s me reconnaitront.
> 
> ...



Welcome back !


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, mais pourquoi avoir changé de compte ?  Surtout qu'avec maintenant deux ZRX, ton pseudo précédent se justifiait d'autant plus :love:
> 
> Sinon, content de te revoir par ici



Disons que ma vie privée était plus importante. Mon compte a été annulé à ma demande. Mais je suis content de revenir.

merci pour vos commentaires à toi et Woulf.


----------



## Lastrada (14 Décembre 2010)

Tant que tu ne postes pas de photo..



 on t'absout (la ceinture).


----------



## Romuald (14 Décembre 2010)

Ben moi j'aime ses photos 
Alors (re)postes en, et (re)bienvenue


----------



## OlivierMarly (16 Décembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben moi j'aime ses photos
> Alors (re)postes en, et (re)bienvenue



Je savais bien aussi.

D'un autre coté c'est vrai que Lastrada... c'est dur à suivre mais bon, j'essaye, j'essaye.


----------



## Cath83 (8 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous

Je viens de faire l'acquisition ( il était temps ...) du TomTom rider 2 ...

Quel soft utilisez vous pour préparer vos itis ? mes recherches ferment les portes, j'aimerais bien en trouver une encore ouverte ... ça existe au moins ?


----------



## Lastrada (5 Février 2011)

Grosse semaine.

Je lance une nouvelle mode : partez en moto, revenez en métro.

Mardi soir, impossible de redémarrer. Des phares, mais aucune chique pour le démarrage. Je la planque au boulot.

Le mercredi, je fais venir l&#8217;assistance Un coup de booster : c&#8217;était la batterie à plat.

En une journée&#8201;!!! \o/

Comment est-ce possible&#8201;?

Bref, le mec me dit faut faire un tour de périph. Et pas s&#8217;arrêter. Ben voyons, je suis sur la réserve. Et j&#8217;ai un peu aussi un boulot. Alors, les tours de périph. Hop direction concession&#8201;; Je rentre en courant le soir en métro, histoire de la récupérer.
Le lendemain je retourne au boulot.
A midi, je recule, je la sens super-lourde : j&#8217;avais le pneu arrière crevé. Il avait à peine 2&#8201;000 bornes. 190&#8364; . :casse:


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2011)

ce qui me rassure là-dedans, c'est que tu sois encore vivant !


----------



## michio (5 Février 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Grosse semaine.
> 
> Je lance une nouvelle mode : partez en moto, revenez en métro.
> 
> ...


C'est ça qu'on appelle faire un triumph ?


----------



## Lastrada (5 Février 2011)

Dis donc c'est pas parce que tu as une motomoche &#8482; que tu peux te permettre d'être insolent, hein ?


----------



## michio (6 Février 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Dis donc c'est pas parce que tu as une motomoche  que tu peux te permettre d'être insolent, hein ?




D'un autre côté, que ce soit avec mon modèle de 2005 qui n'a jamais en le moindre soucis en 52000km, ou mon modèle 2009 qui n'a malheureusement fait que 19000km en presque 2ans, c'est vrai qu'avec ma bouse, je n'ai eu aucun soucis :rateau:

D'aucun, certes quelque peu insolent, pourrait aller jusqu'à dire qu'elle est moche, mais qu'elle roule, elle ! 

Nananananèreux 

Mais c'est pas mon genre :love::love::love::love:


----------



## alèm (6 Février 2011)

vu mes 4 vélos, je me dis à chaque fois que ce sujet devrait être rebaptisé&#8230; (bon, ok, je retourne sur VéloVert et VéloTaf&#8230; )

vends Look Carbolook 660, cadre et fourche carbone, Campa, pneus specialized all condition armadillo, Fizik CP Pavé Gel&#8230; 

ouh purée, je poste après un ventrachou, ça porte malheur !


----------



## michio (7 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ouh purée, je poste après un ventrachou, ça porte malheur !


Ca glisse surtout :love:


----------



## alèm (7 Février 2011)

michio a dit:


> Ca glisse surtout :love:



j'suis pas sûr que ta bécane puisse suivre mon Sunn sur certains bords très glissants de la Sèvre !! 

pour tout le reste, tu gagnes ! (quoique ça glisse sans deux roues au foyer des jeunes de Montaigu )


----------



## Lila (1 Mars 2011)

Salut les poireaux !!!!!
bon on arrête de jouer ....et on dit  " Monseigneur" ...CAR
dorénavant je roule avec ça !!!!! 

:love::love::love:  ..(et encore jee modère à fond là !!)


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Mars 2011)

Lila a dit:


> Salut les poireaux !!!!!
> bon on arrête de jouer ....et on dit  " Monseigneur" ...CAR
> dorénavant je roule avec ça !!!!!
> 
> :love::love::love:  ..(et encore jee modère à fond là !!)


Eh ba ! Félicitations ! 
Ca se roule bien ? Pas trop couché ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Mars 2011)

rhoo le truc de kéké


----------



## Lila (1 Mars 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Eh ba ! Félicitations !
> Ca se roule bien ? Pas trop couché ?



'ci  ...côté position de conduite c'est nickel ...j'ai enquillé 350 bornes samdi avec, plein de virolos et à part une bonne fatigue pas de brisure de reins ou de poignets à constater....juste endolori de la main gauche (2 doigts) à cause d'une multitude de passage de rapports !!!!



Fab'Fab a dit:


> rhoo le truc de kéké



jalouuuuuse !!!! 

...en résumé c'est une vraie merveille !!!!! du pur jus de bonheur en trajectoire, en placement en vélocité...en sonorité....bon c'est juste un peu "creux" en bas (pour un twin) mais alors au-delà de 7000 on dirait pas que c'est un twin tellement c'est rageur !!!!!

...me demande alors ce que ça doit être sur la 999


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

Je dis MOSIEUR ! :love:
Pleins de bonheur avec, mon chou. :style:


Dès que je rentre en France, on fait le duo italien.
pi y'a le castellet pas loin...


----------



## jugnin (1 Mars 2011)

Il dit _MOZIEUR_, lui, tranquille. 

Bon, moi, les motos jen men fous un peu. Je suppose que cest plus marrant que les vélos. Mais jsuis content que tu sois content.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

Les vélos c'est marrant aussi, hé !
Mais tu pécho moins. :hosto:


----------



## 'chon (1 Mars 2011)

ah oui, tu fais du du vélo toi en ce moment..!


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> Les vélos c'est marrant aussi, hé !
> Mais tu pécho moins. :hosto:



tu n'as jamais vu WebO en bicloo (le vélib nantais), une bombe sexuelle toutes les nanas en vélo lui disent "bonjour" le sourire béat et la pupille humide limite si ya pas franchissement de ligne blanche pour le violer sur place :affraid: :affraid:

moi je m'en fous, je trace !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> moi je m'en fous, je trace !



Tu traces ?! KEUDAL MEC !
Je te fous ta maman quand tu veux !


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu traces ?! KEUDAL MEC !
> Je te fous ta maman quand tu veux !




maigre comme tu es (et je n'imagine même pas à la mode chinoise) et drogué comme tu l'es aucun mal !

pas sûr que tu me largues en mode café-racer par contre (avec mon Smoke, je te fume ! :love


bisous lapin


----------



## gKatarn (2 Mars 2011)

Pis, il lui faut un tabouret pour monter sur sa bécane


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pis, il lui faut un tabouret pour monter sur sa bécane



Mais pas du tout, avec sa nouvelle monture, il n'a besoin que d'un petit banc "cale pieds" !


----------



## michio (2 Mars 2011)

Lila a dit:


> Salut les poireaux !!!!!
> bon on arrête de jouer ....et on dit  " Monseigneur" ...CAR
> dorénavant je roule avec ça !!!!!
> 
> :love::love::love:  ..(et encore jee modère à fond là !!)


Boooooooooo 


T'as acheté le circuit qui va avec aussi ?


----------



## Romuald (2 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais pas du tout, avec sa nouvelle monture, il n'a besoin que d'un petit banc "cale pieds" !



J'en ai eu une, gagnée à un concours. Pis un jour, en freinant un peu fort, l'écrou qui servait de cheville pour maintenir le guidon vertical a pété tellement le bras de levier était important. J'ai fait un beau soleil, sans trop de dommages heureusement.

Suis vite revenu à la bonne vieille 'bleue' :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> J'en ai eu une, gagnée à un concours. Pis un jour, en freinant un peu fort, l'écrou qui servait de cheville pour maintenir le guidon vertical a pété tellement le bras de levier était important. J'ai fait un beau soleil, sans trop de dommages heureusement.
> 
> Suis vite revenu à la bonne vieille 'bleue' :love:



Moi aussi, j'ai eu ce modèle, quand je suis rentré de l'armée, en  juin 74, j'avais pu trop de sous, alors, en attendant mieux, pour me déplacer  Mais bon, c'était le haut de gamme, hein, avec la selle bi-place, la suspension arrière et le compteur (mais sans les sacoches) 




Mais début 75, je l'ai remplacé par ce modèle là :


 :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mars 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> Les vélos c'est marrant aussi, hé !
> Mais tu pécho moins. :hosto:



Il faut l'acheter sans porte-bagage ton vélo et prendre des cours d'équilibre afin que le transport de ta belle soit sûr ! 


@ Monsieur : Monsieur


----------



## GrInGoo (2 Mars 2011)

Je kifferai bien un petit SR 500


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Je kifferai bien un petit SR 500



L'est sympa en version "cafe racer", mais je la préfère en livrée "anglaise classique" :


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pis, il lui faut un tabouret pour monter sur sa bécane



Pfff. Je te fais le Paris-Roubaix en BM de 300kg avec un doigts dans le nez, l'autre dans ton cul.
Vieux machin !


----------



## gKatarn (2 Mars 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> ...'autre dans ton cul.
> Vieux machin !



Tsss, ces djeuns, aucun respect


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mars 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tsss, ces djeuns, aucun respect



Pas sûr que ça marche mais as-tu tenté l'armure customisée Ducati ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pas sûr que ça marche mais as-tu tenté l'armure customisée Décati ?



Pour ça, il parait que même sans armure


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pas sûr que ça marche mais as-tu tenté l'armure customisée Ducati ?



boh, le custom Ducati, ça touche à peu près tout 


quelle affreuse potence réglable et quel étrange montage des mavic speedcity et pneus adhoc de route (on dirait des Spé armadillo et ils ne sont pas alignés pfff) et un cadre de VTT et une fourche P2 de VTT :affraid:

donc ce n'est pas un VTC (les roues) ni un fitness (le cadre) donc c'est vraiment étrange à quoi ça sert d'avoir un cadre solide si on a des roues fragiles et à quoi ça sert d'avoir des roues rapides si on a un cadre comment dire lourd et peu réactif (alu)


(faut voir à préciser le titre du sujet sinon je vais continuer à parler de trucs sans moteur !  )


----------



## bibi78 (7 Mars 2011)

De toute façon Alem ne sait pas conduire...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h06 ----------

Je n'avais pas vu mais j'ai plus de 10 ans sur le forum  et 225 messages


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2011)

bibi78 a dit:


> De toute façon Alem ne sait pas conduire...



oui, c'est vrai ! 
mais je le fais 9H/jour minimum (les heures sur mes Kona sont comptés dedans)

j'hésite à m'acheter un TW125 pour la modifier comme celle de mon client d'ailleurs


----------



## 'chon (9 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]3EtrU2o2jk4[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Lastrada (26 Mars 2011)

Bon.

Elle m'a quitté, hier matin. Je n'ai retrouvé qu'une rondelle sur ma place de parking. Et encore, même pas à elle.

Nous n'aurons fait qu'une petite balade alpine (Pascal77, prends sur toi, reste digne).

Snif.

Je vais devoir en prendre une plus jeune. Une plus grosse ?


----------



## michio (26 Mars 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Bon.
> 
> Elle m'a quitté, hier matin. Je n'ai retrouvé qu'une rondelle sur ma place de parking. Et encore, même pas à elle.
> 
> ...


Volée ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2011)

michio a dit:


> Volée ?



Non non, elle a du en avoir marre de lui, elle s'est taillée avec un aut'motard 

T'as d'ces questions :mouais:


----------



## michio (26 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non, elle a du en avoir marre de lui, elle s'est taillée avec un aut'motard
> 
> T'as d'ces questions :mouais:


Non, c'était juste que j'étais surpris qu'un mec soit assez dingue pour s'en prendre à une Triumph  ... 

... et encore plus celle de Lastrada 


Hé, dis, elle est pas en carafe au coin de ta rue par hasard ? 


Clac --------> Parti -------> Plus là :love:


----------



## Lastrada (27 Mars 2011)

Je suis descendu deux fois pour vérifier (*)






(*): Authentique.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Mars 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Bon.
> 
> Elle m'a quitté, hier matin. Je n'ai retrouvé qu'une rondelle sur ma place de parking. Et encore, même pas à elle.
> 
> ...


C'est moche...



(non..., pas la bécane....l'histoire)


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Mars 2011)

En cette belle journée, ça donne envie de faire un tour avec ça


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mars 2011)

C'est très laid


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Mars 2011)

Deux coups de bistouri et on arrive à ça :


----------



## gKatarn (29 Mars 2011)

C'est mieux


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2011)

C'est bien, mon pti !


----------



## Lastrada (29 Mars 2011)

Hey les poireaux !

Des suggestions pour remplacer ma monture ?

Budget : 12 K

Que pensez-vous de  :






J'habite en ville... donc..


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Mars 2011)

Une petite Buell, sympa ! Je sais pas si tu en fais, mais avec ça, exit les sorties en duo. 
Tu as vu la GSR 750 ? monster 796 ? 

T'es déjà possesseur de Buell ?


----------



## Lastrada (29 Mars 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Une petite Buell, sympa ! Je sais pas si tu en fais, mais avec ça, exit les sorties en duo.



Celles qui m'aiment prendront le train. Et puis tout le monde n'aime pas les grosses hein. (Les goûts, les couleurs)



GrInGoo a dit:


> Tu as vu la GSR 750 ? monster 796 ?


Oui. Mais non. La première, niveau look, faut aimer bioman. (Force rouge, force rose, force jaune devant et marron derrière). Et l'autre n'avance pas, elle a l'air un peu pataude.



GrInGoo a dit:


> T'es déjà possesseur de Buell ?



Bé non. Justement. Je me demande ce que ça vaut.


----------



## woulf (29 Mars 2011)

Ca vibre les Buell, et pas qu'un peu !
Je me souviens un jour, j'étais arrêté à côté d'un gars sur une Buell à peu près comme celle que tu convoites, je le voyais clairement faire gauche/droite gauche/droite à l'arrêt !
J'étais sur ma Monster à ce moment là et en prime, je n'entendais plus le ronronnement de ma brèle tellement on entendait que son V-Twin avec ce bruit typique des moteurs mal réglés, euh pardon des HD... 

Ma réflexion c'est que ça devait drôlement masser la prostate ce truc là, parfait pour P77 et son déambulateur 

Sérieusement, essaies bien, car c'est vraiment particulier comme type de moto (lire: le genre dont on se lasse facilement). 
Et niveau revente, je suis pas sûr que ça parte comme un petit pain :s


----------



## Lastrada (29 Mars 2011)

Faut voir jusqu'à quel point ça vibre. Mais un roadster, c'est pas confortable. Ou ça s'appelle une CX.

Mais je note.

D'autres idées ?


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Mars 2011)

Monster 1100 ?

(Ouai je sais, j'essaie de revendre des Ducati  )

Sinon Yamaha MT-01 ?


----------



## Lastrada (30 Mars 2011)

C'est mieux le monster. En revanche, le motoculteur là bof.

Sinon, il y a aussi :


----------



## GrInGoo (30 Mars 2011)

Ouai, bon là on est plus dans les roadster ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2011)

La Buell sans hésiter. Grosse inertie, assez lourde à emmener, mais pour la ville c'est le pied.
Très vivante. Si tu veux un truc où tu sens rien, prends une bm ou une gold... :sleep:
Une dayto alors que t'as une expérience de bisounours, évite.
Toujours pour la ville, je te verrai bien sur une duc supermot.
Sinon, la bonneville, t'as oublié ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Mars 2011)

Et pourquoi pas ça...
Bon elle existe avec un "faux" guidon avec "vrai" rayon de braquage pour la ville..


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Mars 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> ...
> Sinon, la bonneville, t'as oublié ?



argl... :love: :love: :love:
Quand je serais grand, j'en aurais une...











Si je pouvais, je laisserais bien 12K&#8364; chez eux...


----------



## michio (30 Mars 2011)

Sinon, pour à peine 30% de plus que ton budget :love:, tu as ça...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> Sinon, la bonneville, t'as oublié ?



La Bonnie était sympa, mais perso, je lui préférais la Trident, plus typée ! :love:


----------



## michio (30 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La Bonnie était sympa, mais perso, je lui préférais la Trident, plus typée ! :love:


Ah ben absolument.
Bon, à l'époque, le 900 n'était pas un modèle de fiabilité :mouais: (comme sur la Sprint).
Mais boudiou qu'elle était belle !


----------



## Lastrada (30 Mars 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> La Buell sans hésiter. Grosse inertie, assez lourde à emmener, mais pour la ville c'est le pied.
> Très vivante. Si tu veux un truc où tu sens rien, prends une bm ou une gold... :sleep:
> Une dayto alors que t'as une expérience de bisounours, évite.
> Toujours pour la ville, je te verrai bien sur une duc supermot.
> Sinon, la bonneville, t'as oublié ?



La Dayto, c'est un peu un fantasme. 

Pour l'expérience, crois-tu qu'il y ait besoin de moins d'expérience pour un Street R  ? hmm ? :mouais:

Duke, c'est pas con. Je vais essayer, pt'êt. 

La Bonneville j'en ai une de prêt assez souvent. C'est amusant cinq minutes, mais fondamentalement, ça m'ennuie.



Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas ça...
> Bon elle existe avec un "faux" guidon avec "vrai" rayon de braquage pour la ville..



J'aime pas les bodybuildées, je préfère les courbes. 

Je la trouve assez nipponisante pour une italienne.



michio a dit:


> Sinon, pour à peine 30% de plus que ton budget :love:, tu as ça...



Jolies ! Tu n'aurais pas 30% sur toi ? fais pas ta radine 



michio a dit:


> Ah ben absolument.
> Bon, à l'époque, le 900 n'était pas un modèle de fiabilité :mouais: (comme sur la Sprint).
> Mais boudiou qu'elle était belle !



'bsolument, 'bsolument. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h27 ----------

Le Duke, facile, mon concess fait Triumph, Yam et KTM.

Où trouver une Buell neuve ? hmmm....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2011)

Fais pas ton cacou "je veuuuux une R6 ou rien". C'est pas sage pi' c'est tout.
Même si c'est globalement la même archi, y'a quelques petits changements qui font toute la diff.
Position cale-pied, guidon bracelet, etage de la boite, carto d'injection, etc...
Résultat, t'es sur un machin fait pour arsouiller. Donc tu bourines, tu crois que tu maitrises parce qu'elle se place facile où tu veux, pi' il arrive un moment où tu te prendras une tôle parce que t'es un petit être foufoufou dans ta tête qui a une vague expérience de la conduite. 
Le plaisir ouais, mais fais pas trop le con non plus. Les sportives, à part pour faire le chaud à la sortie du lycée, si tu l'utilises pas sur circuit, c'est vraiment frustrant et dangereux.
T'habiterais dans une région comme celle de Lila à la rigueur... avec un circuit pas loin, des routes ouvertes relativement secuuuure, et tout et tout, mais non. T'es en RP. C'est la vie.
Tu prendras bien plus de plouisir avec un roadster ou un supermot.

Pour trouver une Buell neuve, regarde les destock chez les concess Harley. Y'a des prix sympas.
Sinon, appelle ce qui reste de Buell France, ils doivent encore avoir un petit parc de bécanes. Et si ils te proposent une super affaire avec une moto parc presse, laisse béton. Les bécanes sont rincées. 

Pour la supermot, pas Duke, mais Ducati Supermot. La KTM c'est trop orange. 
Et très pousse au crime. 
Mais en ville c'est le pied.
On parle plus de genoux, on parle de coude... :love:


----------



## jugnin (30 Mars 2011)

En parlant de ça, quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Lila depuis qu'il acheté son monstre ?


----------



## Lastrada (30 Mars 2011)

La dernière fois que j'l'ai vu, il faisait le chaud à la sortie du lycée.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2011)

Ouais. Il a dit un truc du genre "meilleure moto de ma vie"...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Mars 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> Ouais. Il a dit un truc du genre "meilleure moto de ma vie"...



c'est pas difficile non plus, vu les étrons à 2 roues sur lesquels il se ridiculisait avant...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2011)

Quand il est à l'arrêt ! 
Mais dès que y'a du virolos, c'est une valeur sûre. 
Même si la dernière fois, je le suivais avec le st3s, top case et valoch, clope au bec. 
Et je connaissais même pas la route ! 
Mais bon, ça c'est parce que je suis quelqu'un de vraiment exceptionnel. :style:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h32 ----------

D'ailleurs, ça parle jamais de moissonnage de bitume. Vous êtes tous des lopettes ?


----------



## Lila (30 Mars 2011)

'tainnnnn ...peux même pas aller enrouler un peu en Ducat' sans que la bande de vieilles jalouses que vous êtes ne fassent leur langues de putes !!!!! 
 ben wé les filles c comas !!!! je me la pète tro grave !!!!!
un régal !

j'ai découvert un autre aspect de la belle italienne !
celui que quand tu te gares déjà à peine tu arrives tu as 1000 paires d'yeux braqués sur toi tellement elle est belle ma ducat, tellement son bruit d'embrayage à sec est beau, tellement le rauque de sa ligne termignoni fait vibrer le string des filles entre leurs fesses.....
Et là je prends mon temps pour garer la bête, sentant l'odeur des chattes mouillées même sous mon casque AGV aux couleurs d'iatlie....et quand je l'enlève, révélant ma peau bronzée, ma stature de dieu gecque moulé par le cuir mat du blouson bi ton Ducati Corse, mon regard ténébreux éclairés par des cheveux d'argent en une coupe parfaite (si si même sous le cafque) je te dis pas...
même pas assis à la terrasse, que je bois déjà gratis, servis par les filles les plus entreprenantes, sous le regard envieux de celles qui ont pas osé...
Les pôv cloches de blaireaux en japonaise, une fois plaqués par leur copine qui se sont enfin rendu compte qu'elle sortait avec un nase sans aucune classe ni goût, n'ont plus d'autre alternative pour cacher leur honte que de sortir leur smartphone pour prendre THE BIKE en toph.

Alors c'est vrai mes chéris que je suis plus trop là en ce moment ....mais vous comprendrez pourquoi !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2011)

Lila a dit:


> 'tainnnnn ...peux même pas aller enrouler un peu en Ducat' sans que la bande de vieilles jalouses que vous êtes ne fassent leur langues de putes !!!!!
> ben wé les filles c comas !!!! je me la pète tro grave !!!!!
> un régal !
> 
> ...



Marrant, j'avais le même effet avec ma GL 1500, mais avec la pipe en plus du verre gratos.


----------



## Romuald (30 Mars 2011)

Lila a dit:


> .../... bla bla
> 
> ma stature de dieu gecque
> 
> bla bla .../...



j'appelle ça un beau lapsus, mais est-il révélateur ?


----------



## Lila (30 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Marrant, j'avais le même effet avec ma GL 1500, mais avec la pipe en plus du verre gratos.



wé ça aussi ...mais bon je fais gaffe !!!:modo:


et si je puis me permettre, toi c'était il y a longtemps ...moi je t'en parle au présent !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2011)

Lila a dit:


> wé ça aussi ...mais bon je fais gaffe !!!:modo:
> 
> 
> et si je puis me permettre, toi c'était il y a longtemps ...moi je t'en parle au présent !!!



J'ai préféré arrêter


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Marrant, j'avais le même effet avec ma GL 1500, mais avec la pipe en plus du verre gratos.








nan, rien... :rateau: 

_mode "Raymond Barre en d'jin" ! _


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2011)

ben ouais, de la jeunette de 18 ans jusqu'à la vieille édentée, elles voulaient toutes leur part...


----------



## Lila (30 Mars 2011)

:rose:...euhhh scusez moi les gars, j'ai rencard là ....
:love::love::love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2011)

Pense à retirer les petites roulettes là...


----------



## Lastrada (30 Mars 2011)

Lila a dit:


> 'tainnnnn ...peux même pas aller enrouler un peu en Ducat' sans que la bande de vieilles jalouses que vous êtes ne fassent leur langues de putes !!!!!
> ben wé les filles c comas !!!! je me la pète tro grave !!!!!
> un régal !
> 
> ...



Ca fait cher le ricard, non ?




Lila a dit:


> :rose:...euhhh scusez moi les gars, j'ai rencard là ....
> :love::love::love:



Elle va pas prendre froid ta petite fille là ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ben ouais, de la jeunette de 18 ans jusqu'à la vieille édentée, elles voulaient toutes leur part...



Lastrada, lui, n'a même pas retrouvé une rondelle.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Lastrada, lui, n'a même pas retrouvé une rondelle.


Tant qu'on ne lui a pas cassée...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Lastrada, lui, n'a même pas retrouvé une rondelle.



Ca va toi au fait ? Pas trop dilatée ?


----------



## Lastrada (30 Mars 2011)

C'est pas la rondelle que vous m'cassez. 

En revanche si vous persistiez, et si j'étais truculent,  je pourrais vous conseiller d'aller vous faire défoncer la lunette arrière et de vous faire rentrer les poils chez les grecs.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mars 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> Ca va toi au fait ? Pas trop dilatée ?



Mes coussinets chauffent juste ce qu'il faut  Je te remercie  et toi va ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Mars 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> C'est pas la rondelle que vous m'cassez.
> 
> En revanche si vous persistiez, et si j'étais truculent,  je pourrais vous conseiller d'aller vous faire défoncer la lunette arrière et de vous faire rentrer les poils chez les grecs.



je me trompe ou les piétons ne sont pas censés la ramener dans ce fil... ?


----------



## Lastrada (30 Mars 2011)

Mais que fait la modération ?


----------



## alèm (30 Mars 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Mais que fait la modération ?



elle vous lit.


----------



## Lastrada (1 Avril 2011)

Et dans l'ombre j'irai chercher
Celle que je désire et qui m'attend
La déesse au coeur noir et au volant d'argent






J'avais oublié, combien il est bon de fantasmer chaque jour sur un modèle différent, quand on a une putain d'imagination. C'est un peu comme je si je les avais toutes. Et donc c'est un peu crevant. Encore un mois au moins.





Khyu a dit:


> Fais pas ton cacou "je veuuuux une R6 ou rien". C'est pas sage pi' c'est tout.



Une R6 ??? à la rigueur une R1. Ta R6 tu te la gardes en prévision du moment où tu maîtriseras celle-ci :







Khyu en action, à fond, à fond,  juste avant la Chine.

​




Khyu a dit:


> Remarques judicieuses sur fond de j'ai quand même une grande bouche



Merci pour tes conseils,  crapaud à grande bouche.


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Avril 2011)

Un speed³ cay pas mal


----------



## Lastrada (1 Avril 2011)

Trop de classe pour le voisinage.


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> J'avais oublié, combien il est bon de fantasmer chaque jour sur un modèle différent, quand on a une putain d'imagination. C'est un peu comme je si je les avais toutes. Et donc c'est un peu crevant. Encore un mois au moins.



aaaaaah tu me rassures, tu n'as pas changé, tu faisais pareil pour le sexe !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


> aaaaaah tu me rassures, tu n'as pas changé, tu faisais pareil pour le sexe !



dans les 2 cas, mêmes conséquences : douleurs au(x) poignée(s)...


----------



## michio (1 Avril 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> dans les 2 cas, mêmes conséquences : douleurs au(x) poignée(s)...


Gaffe aussi aux freins et aux traces de pneu :rose:


----------



## Lastrada (1 Avril 2011)

Aaaah la France, terre de poésie.


1/ Les speeds / street à phares rond ne sont plus vendus.

2/ La couleur gris mat non plus.


Je suis extrêmement déçu. Qu'est-ce que je suis déçu. Je suis déçu.

Il ne me reste plus qu'à acheter une clio. Je veux dire une suzuki.


----------



## michio (1 Avril 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Aaaah la France, terre de poésie.
> 
> 
> 1/ Les speeds / street à phares rond ne sont plus vendus.
> ...


Tu as envisagé une autre européenne : K1300 R ou S ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Avril 2011)

toujours aussi peu agréable (à mon goût) le site Triumph... 
La Bonneville 2011 avec roues a bâtons en alu !!!!! :affraid: (sans parler des colories ! :hein: )


----------



## Lastrada (1 Avril 2011)

michio a dit:


> Tu as envisagé une autre européenne : K1300 R ou S ?



Un peu trop cher, mon fils. Et en plus bwof. :mouais: :sleep:



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> toujours aussi peu agréable (à mon goût) le site Triumph...
> La Bonneville 2011 avec roues a bâtons en alu !!!!! :affraid: (sans parler des colories ! :hein: )




Ca ne date pas d'hier les roues à bâton de mémoire. Pour les rayons voir la T100. Cette saison, pour les couleurs, c'est n'importe quoi tous modèle confondus. Et encore ne te plains pas  : ils n'ont pas monté les yeux de mouche des Speed / Street / Tiger sur la Bonnie.

Sur la R c'est rouge, noir, blanc. On se croirait chez Ducat'.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

Ecoute mon pti Las' d'amour, prends toi une Buell et fais pas chier. 
Ca t'ira bien.


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2011)

ya rien à foutre en Chine pour flooder comme ça ? ah ces adolescents, j'vous jure ! Internet addicts ! :love:


----------



## Lastrada (16 Avril 2011)

Nan rien.


----------



## michio (16 Avril 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Nan rien.


Pas encore décidé alors ?


----------



## GrInGoo (16 Avril 2011)

Bon alors les bikerz, vous faites "Une rose, un espoir" ?


----------



## Lastrada (16 Avril 2011)

michio a dit:


> Pas encore décidé alors ?





Ben hier soir j'avais trouvé un joli speed avec des yeux ronds. Je l'ai essayé ce matin. Juste avant de signer le chéquos, j'appelle l'assurance pour savoir si ça va pas me coûter un bras. Ah ? moins de 5 ans de permis ? Non pas possible d'assurer. Le vendeur voulait juste me tuer.

Je demande ce qui se passerait dans le cas d'un Street (pour lequel j'étais assuré encore jusqu'au 25 mars dernier avec la même compagnie) : même réponse : je suis (devenu) novice et c'est non. :hein: 

Même pas une Bonnie. Condamné au (maxi) scooter, éventuellement une yam de base. J'ai une gueule à rouler en diversion  ? franchement ?



Les autres assureurs me demandent 30 % de plus pour des garanties moindres avec des franchises de folie. :afraid:

:mouais:

Je songe sérieusement à quitter cette planète.






Je vais tenter de demander une dérogation lundi. Ca tombe bien j'avais que ça à foutre.


*PUTAIN MAIS COMMENT FAITES VOUS POUR NE PAS VOUS FAIRE DEPOUILLER VOS BECANES ?*


----------



## Romuald (16 Avril 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> *PUTAIN MAIS COMMENT FAITES VOUS POUR NE PAS VOUS FAIRE DEPOUILLER VOS BECANES ?*



J'ai un vieux trail 650 poucrate de 1997 que je ne lave jamais, c'est assez efficace pour l'instant 

Cela dit, après l'avoir garée dans la rue en face de chez moi pendant des années, maintenant je le rentre derrière le portail car un petit malin venait faire son plein en me déboitant la durit au robinet de réservoir (et en en foutant partout en plus. Même pas capable de faire le boulot proprement c't'enflure ). A la deuxième fois j'ai compris qu'il en prenait l'habitude, donc rentrage !


----------



## Lastrada (16 Avril 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> J'ai un vieux trail 650 poucrate de 1997 que je ne lave jamais, c'est assez efficace pour l'instant



:mouais:

Dans mon cas ce sont toujours des pros pour le marché de la pièce détachée. A moins de faire dans le très vieux, même un bandit, ils peuvent me le démonter.  Je commence à envisager l'utilisation d'une chaîne de folie ancrée au sol. J'ai un voisin qui conserve son Africa Twin depuis 10 ans dans le même garage. Mais est-ce parce qu'elle est vieille ou est ce que son système est efficace ? 



Romuald a dit:


> Cela dit, après l'avoir garée dans la rue en face de chez moi pendant des années, maintenant je le rentre derrière le portail car un petit malin venait faire son plein en me déboitant la durit au robinet de réservoir (et en en foutant partout en plus. Même pas capable de faire le boulot proprement c't'enflure ). A la deuxième fois j'ai compris qu'il en prenait l'habitude, donc rentrage !



Franchement ça me dépasse des comportements pareil. Faut vraiment être minable pour siphonner.


----------



## michio (16 Avril 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> J'ai un vieux trail 650 poucrate de 1997 que je ne lave jamais, c'est assez efficace pour l'instant


A part pour l'année, pareil :rateau:


----------



## Le docteur (19 Avril 2011)

Je suis en train de me tâter pour faire retaper (ou non) un 125 XR des années 80. Ce qui me fait chier, c'est que sinon je vais devoir m'en débarrasser.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h21 ----------

Sinon, je viens de me faire tirer  vélo (de la ville)


----------



## michio (20 Avril 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je suis en train de me tâter pour faire retaper (ou non) un 125 XR des années 80. Ce qui me fait chier, c'est que sinon je vais devoir m'en débarrasser.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h21 ----------
> 
> Sinon, je viens de me faire tirer  vélo (de la ville)


Hé, Lastrada, t'es plus tout seul :love:


----------



## Lastrada (20 Avril 2011)

Ca fait plaisir.


----------



## Le docteur (20 Avril 2011)

C'est quoi ces histoires de 5 ans de permis minimum ???


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Avril 2011)

J'en sais rien, mais moi pour un street, mon assureur m'a dit ! Bah monsieur vous êtes pas assuré depuis assez longtemps 
WHAT THE FUCK !


----------



## Le docteur (20 Avril 2011)

En même temps on dirait que les assurances se décident à faire ce que le législateur aurait peut-être dû faire. Ne me lynchez pas SVP, laissez-moi vous expliquer.
J'ai vu pas mal de jeunes conducteurs s'acheter des machines de fous et se prendre quasiment le premier mur venu.

Il y a une légende qui dit qu'on doit toujours se vautrer une fois.
Ayant un permis AL (je sais, c'est la honte!) et n'ayant jamais eu le fric pour passer l'autre (j'ai bien dû passer mon permis voiture) je n'ai roulé que sur des 125, mais j'ai tout de même roulé uniquement en moto pendant pas mal d'années (j'ai arrêté quand j'ai coulé le moteur de la 125XR ce qui doit faire une dizaine d'années). Je me suis pris ma première (et unique) gaufre sur route (parce que celles dans les chemins, elles ne comptent pas  ) sur une 125, donc. Et franchement, je suis content que ça n'ait pas été sur une CBR (quoique j'aurais plutôt été gros trail de toute manière). Je me suis sorti totalement indemne d'un glissement sur une plaque d'huile à 60-70 (en ville  autre temps, autres murs), ma bécane (une TSX) est parti d'un côté, moi de l'autre. Je n'ai pas cassé grand-chose non plus dessus (un repose-pied plié, un guidon tordu, et je crois aussi un cligno pété). Je me demande ce qu'aurait pu donner ce genre de chose sur une machine plus puissante (j'étais en dépassement)
Je suis aussi content d'avoir toujours eu des trails, parce que les fois où j'ai failli me bourrer, je ne suis pas sûr que je n'y aurais pas été avec des routières, mais ça c'est un autre débat.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h44 ----------

Sinon, la même  en blanc, vous le remettriez sur la route ???
(je sais, ce n'est pas une vraie moto !)








Pour ceux qui ne connaîtraient pas, ne vous fiez pas au mot "enduro" sur le côté, c'est du flanc, mais je crois qu'effectivement, c'est écrit aussi sur la mienne.


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Avril 2011)

Oh que oui ! Je rêverais de me faire de bonnes balades en XR500






Je rêve d'un modèle presque neuf, sans accroc ... Ca restera un rêve je pense :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2011)

D'un autre côté, un street pour commencer, c'est déjà beaucoup...

Quand j'ai passé le permis gros cube y'a 6 ans, avec les potes, c'était diversion, ER5, CB500 ou Bandit/SV pour les plus chanceux. Sachant qu'avant le permis A, y'avait au moins 4 ans de 50/125 dans les pattes.

Les "jeunes" motards aujourd'hui, on leur met direct 100cv entre les pattes, on leur file un dainese et ils croient tout savoir au bout d'un an.  C'est aussi à cause de ces cacous que les primes augmentent.

Faut toujours se faire la main sur des motos crottes. Ca coûte pas cher. On peut les vautrer sans trop se poser de questions, ça se vole peu et les parties cycles de merde, y'a pas mieux pour apprendre. 
J'ai commencé la moto alors que j'avais pas de poil au cul, je me suis branlé la nouille quand le R6 est sortie, je me suis vautré comme tout le monde, des excès de confiance, à faire le con avec les potes et à arsouiller comme une couille sur du verglas. Mais de la chance...

La moto, c'est aussi une passion. Faites ce que vous voulez. Vous vous connaissez mieux que personne. Faites juste gaffe et roulez au dessus de vos pompes uniquement sur circuit. 

Prenez le temps d'apprendre, c'est aussi ça le plaisir. 
Se voir progresser et tout le tralala...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h23 ----------

Et l'un de vous me doit une bière ! 
Parce que c'est trop laid de discuter de ça sur un forum.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> D'un autre côté, un street pour commencer, c'est déjà beaucoup...
> 
> Quand j'ai passé le permis gros cube y'a 6 ans, avec les potes, c'était diversion, ER5, CB500 ou Bandit/SV pour les plus chanceux. Sachant qu'avant le permis A, y'avait au moins 4 ans de 50/125 dans les pattes.
> 
> Les "jeunes" motards aujourd'hui, on leur met direct 100cv entre les pattes, on leur file un dainese et ils croient tout savoir au bout d'un an.  C'est aussi à cause de ces cacous que les primes augmentent.



En 96, quand j'ai eu mon permis, pas une assurance ne m'acceptait avec un Fazer. Je m'étais donc rabattu sur un Shadow 600 qui du haut de ses 35CV souffrait au dessus de 120 et avait le rayon de braquage d'une moissonneuse


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2011)

Oh merde une shadow ! J'avais fait une ballade jusqu'au luxembourg avec cte grosse mama. La 750.
C'est archi fun !!! 
Dans le genre : _je bronze sous les aisselles, même pas mal_ !


----------



## jugnin (20 Avril 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> Et l'un de vous me doit une bière !



Ouais, mais alors une seule.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2011)

Après, Fab a super mal tourné.

Il a acheté une goldwiiiiiing. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h45 ----------

Et Ju' est devenu alcoolique.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> Après, Fab a super mal tourné.
> 
> Il a acheté une goldwiiiiiing.
> 
> ...


Et maintenant je suis sur un X9 
Elle me manque ma Goldwing :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2011)

Le mostro aussi. :love:


----------



## Charly777 (20 Avril 2011)

Si Darwin nous lisait (en même temps je ne le connais pas le mossieur)...

motard : n.m. personne en bas de l'échelle humaine confondant allégrement sélection naturelle et sentiment de toute puissance syn.: scooteux


----------



## Lastrada (20 Avril 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> D'un autre côté, un street pour commencer, c'est déjà beaucoup...
> 
> Quand j'ai passé le permis gros cube y'a 6 ans, avec les potes, c'était diversion, ER5, CB500 ou Bandit/SV pour les plus chanceux. Sachant qu'avant le permis A, y'avait au moins 4 ans de 50/125 dans les pattes.
> 
> ...




Comme ancien combattant tu te poses là. 

L'âge ne fait rien à l'affaire...

La question de fond :  Faut-il considérer que tous les gens sont incapables du moindre discernement toutes choses égales par ailleurs ?

Indépendamment de cette considération, quand on te retire de force ce qu'on t'accordait trois semaines auparavant encore, je peux te dire que tu l'as mauvaise, parce qu'on te dit comment vivre ta vie.

 A moins d'être Suisse, tu ne le vis pas bien.


Je ne pense pas que tu en sois en mesure d'affirmer universellement "il faut" "il faut" et d'édifier les masses. 

Il existe un vaste évantail de cas particuliers, tout le monde n'a pas un QI d'huitre, tout le monde ne termine pas dans un mur. En revanche, il y a des gens pour qui chevaucher une moto est un plaisir quotidien et essentiel.

Toute loi, tout règlement doit être interprété : on ne peut pas pondre de texte à valeur universelle, sans contraindre des libertés.

Alors, merci d'être un peu moins péremptoire une prochaine fois. Tu peux encore apprendre des choses. 


On est tous dans ce cas là.

C.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2011)

Oulah. Las... C'est quoi qui te titille l'anus ? Qu'un gamin de 24 ans te dise "il faut" ? 

Vous faites ce que vous voulez. Désolé si ça été mal interprété. c'était juste 2/3 bricoles pour vous éviter de faire de la merde et de le regretter ensuite.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h56 ----------

Ah. Et je suis pas un ancien combattant ! 
Je suis plutôt l'arsouilleur de l'ombre, qui vous met la pâté, de toute façon.


----------



## Le docteur (21 Avril 2011)

Moi, je peux juste affirmer qu'une bécane de 100CV dans les mains d'un débutant, c'est du suicide, surtout un _jeune_ débutant
Parce que moi aussi j'ai été jeune, et franchement, on est con, quand on est jeune...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> Moi, je peux juste affirmer qu'une bécane de 100CV dans les mains d'un débutant, c'est du suicide, surtout un _jeune_ débutant
> Parce que moi aussi j'ai été jeune, et franchement, on est con, quand on est jeune...


Déjà qu'une 125 dans les mains d'un mec qui n'a pas le permis moto, c'est suicidaire...


----------



## Charly777 (21 Avril 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> Moi, je peux juste affirmer qu'une bécane de 100CV dans les mains d'un débutant, c'est du suicide, surtout un _jeune_ débutant


Pas entièrement d'accord, il n'y a pas qu'une puissance moteur à prendre en considération, prends un 34CV sportive et un 34CV type ER5 il n'y a absolument rien à voir, dans le premier cas les freinages sont légèrement différents au risque de se retrouver au tas. 
Un bon fazer (deuxième version) à 96 CV (à mes souvenirs) pourrait très bien convenir à un débutant ayant un minimum d'intelligence quand même. Et même je pense qu'un débutant prenant ce type de moto met moins en danger sa personne qu'un motard prenant une Z750 bridé à 34CV rapport à la dite position de conduite (plus le problème que le moteur n'est absolument en accord avec la partie cycle d'où creux et puissance insuffisante pour "rattraper certaine maladresse).



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Déjà qu'une 125 dans les mains d'un mec qui n'a pas le permis moto, c'est suicidaire...


Cela résume très bien la situation actuelle... attention les gros cubes n'étant pas exempt de certain conducteurs complètement dénué de toutes formes d'intelligences.

Bref je reste d'accord avec Lastrada sans pour autant être aussi virulent.


----------



## Lastrada (21 Avril 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> et franchement, on est con quand on est jeune...



'bsolument, 'bsolument, je me tue à le dire. 

 :bebe: :casse:




Charly777 a dit:


> Bref je reste d'accord avec Lastrada.



Il est bien celui-là : on va le garder.


----------



## michio (21 Avril 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> Faut toujours se faire la main sur des motos crottes. Ca coûte pas cher. On peut les vautrer sans trop se poser de questions, ça se vole peu et les parties cycles de merde, y'a pas mieux pour apprendre.


Pas du tout d'accord avec toi (sans doute l'âge, permis depuis 'tain, 18 ans bientôt) : si pour apprendre faut rouler sur des bouzes ambulantes, on est pas dans la merde... bon, heureusement, y'aura le contrôle technique , donc les débutants rouleront sur des merdes qui peuvent rouler...

Sérieux, la moto est une passion (pour plein de raisons possibles). On peut assumer sa passion sur une vieille daube, c'est sûr, mais on aura sans aucun doute plus de plaisir à le faire au guidon de sa bécane de ses rêves à nous qu'on a.
Perso, permis en poche en 93 (23 ans, 5 ans de permis auto, pas mal de bornes d'expérience en BAR, et j'habitais en région parisienne à l'époque -c'est moins la jungle qu'aujourd'hui, mais ça développait déjà bien l'instinct de survie), c'était un Bandit400 mon rêve, puis un CB750 ou un Zephyr 750. J'ai même pensé à la Trident. Puis la Diversion 900.
Et puis j'ai déménagé, mariage, gamins, ...
Je suis donc passé direct au stade raisonnable, sans passer par la phase kéké arsouille, d'où le choix du type de bécane actuel (trail).
Pourtant, jamais l'idée d'acheter un daube "parce que si je me viande, surtout qu'elle freine pas, que la partie cycle est à chier et que les pneus sont en bois, au moins, ça ne me coûtera pas cher" ne m'a effleurée.
Sans doute des goûts de luxe



Le docteur a dit:


> Moi, je peux juste affirmer qu'une bécane de  100CV dans les mains d'un débutant, c'est du suicide, surtout un _jeune_ débutant&#8230;
> Parce que moi aussi j'ai été jeune, et franchement, on est con, quand on est jeune...


Je rejoins Charly : en fait tout dépend de l'emplacement du cerveau.
S'il est plus près du réservoir que du casque, 50cv, 75cv ou 100cv, y'a pas de différence.

Y'a aussi la qualité de l'apprentissage.
Combien de jeune permis jeune (c'est moins vrai avec les jeunes permis de plus de 45 ans -et y'en a de plus en plus, y'a qu'à regarder les motos écoles) sont les rois du monde, mais ignorent les distances de freinage, les lois élémentaires de la mécanique (ta mère:rateau et de la gravité (aîe, tombé, bobo) ? Combien ne savent pas prendre un virage correctement ?
Combien ne savent pas freiner correctement ? Et anticiper les dangers.
Beaucoup n'ont même pas d'expérience de la route, tout court.
Je ne dis pas que je sais le faire, mais quand je vois qu'avec mon tracteur, en duo, avec les valises, je mange dans des cols en enroulant tranquilou des types de 20 ans en Fazer ou Z750 qui font brailler leur moulin comme des malades et prennent les épingles comme en bagnoles, je me dis que Darwin est un mec plein d'avenir, lui...:mouais:

Interdire pour interdire ne résoudra jamais rien. Y'aura toujours des cons (et on est tous le con de quelqu'un) et des mecs avec l'intelligence du bulot en rût dans la rade de Brest. 
Mais y'a tous les autres : ceux qui respectent les autres usagers de la route, qui ne prennent pas la route pour un circuit, qui se remettent en question, etc, etc et qui, comme l'a si bien dit Lastrada : tout ceux pour qui chevaucher une moto est un plaisir quotidien et essentiel.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2011)

C'est marrant michio, ça fera bientôt 18 ans que j'ai le cul sur une selle aussi (commencé tôt :love.

Faites ce que vous voulez.
Le but n'était pas de me poser en donneur de leçon. Je m'exprime mal sans doute.
Juste partager une expérience.
Et avec le recul, y'a bien plus de plaisir à commencer sur du léger pour finir sur du lourd.
On apprend plus "vite". 
C'est pas uniquement mon point de vue, c'est celui de beaucoup de pilotes sur les paddocks.

C'est des conneries ton truc de moto de rêve : la première moto ne sera jamais la bonne. Comme une clarinette, une chambre photo ou un sex toy. 
Je vais te dire pourquoi michio, parce que je suis trop un mec qui sait 
PARCE QUE on y connait keudal. Quand on a enfin le papier rose dans les mains :
KEUDAL. On imagine que. On suppose que. On la trouve belle. Le vendeur il vend. L'accessoiriste l'accessoirise et on s'imagine déjà emplie de beauté, de charme et de classe devant sa douce, la vitrine de la boulangerie et les copains. Ouais ! La moto de mes rêves...
De mes rêves d'ignorant.

C'est toujours les mêmes blablaaaaaaaaa ! 

Mais vous êtes libres, grands, beaux et forts. 
Et vous avez un gros zizi. 
En tout cas, vous l'espérez très fort. 


Allez, je laisse béton. Je suis pas doué pour les mots.


----------



## woulf (21 Avril 2011)

Je suis peut-être un kéké, mais après avoir roulé en scooter 50, 80, 125 entre 16 et 18 ans, je n'ai passé mon permis moto que 3 ou 4 ans plus tard, ma priorité était le permis bagnole à 18 ans.

Ces années en voiture m'ont permis d'avoir une expérience différente, de prendre le temps de me calmer, parce que des conneries sur petites cylindrées, j'en ai fait et si j'avais eu à 18 ans un R1, je ne serai peut-être pas là pour en parler (enfin, vu mon âge canonique, ça aurait été un RDLC500 ou un Ninja 900...)...

Ca doit avoir un truc à voir avec la maturité, je sais pas, enfin, quand j'ai repris mes cours pour le permis A, sur un vénérable XT600 qui n'avançait pas, je me suis rendu compte de dangers que je ne voyais pas à 18 ans. Pour certains, ça vient jamais, mais je pense que pour une grande majorité, ça vient avec le temps.

Donc, y'a peut-être pas de solution miracle, mais limiter les jeunes conducteurs, c'est peut-être l'une des moins pires.

Maintenant pour notre ami Lastrada, c'est clair que se faire classifier du jour au lendemain de façon totalement différente par les assureurs, ça fout les boules, je compatis


----------



## michio (21 Avril 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> la première moto ne sera jamais la bonne.


C'est con, j'ai trouvé ma moto du premier coup alors... Le bol de la mort qui tue 

A tel point que quand je l'ai changée, j'ai repris la même.
Enfin, en neuve, quoi :rateau:

La prochaine, maintenant que je suis grand, beau, fort et intelligent ('tain, laissez-moi rêver), et que je suis enfin sorti de la puberté (c'est arrivé hier ) ce sera la même philosophie, en un peu plus gros (t'as raison, en fait, on rêve tous d'en avoir une plus grosse )


----------



## Lastrada (21 Avril 2011)

Je tenais à dire que j'ai vraiment un gros zizi.


----------



## alèm (21 Avril 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Je tenais à dire que j'ai vraiment un gros zizi.



non, c'est moi


----------



## Lastrada (21 Avril 2011)

Hallucinant.

J'ai le droit d'assurer un Monster 796. Pas une Street Triple 675. :hein:   :hosto:

Si c'est pas du racisme anti-trois cylindres. \o/

Ca prouve bien que même la Maif a identifié qu'un Monster est un veau, bon.

Demain je vais essayer d'aller torturer une Ducat' alors. En espérant devenir à mon tour un jet d'ail.


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Avril 2011)

Pour remplacer mon Er6N j'avais dans l'idée un Street ou un Monster 796  
J'attends de pouvoir les essayer et que mon assurance m'assure ! 
J'aime bien les belles machines, me faire plaisir mais je n'aime pas la vitesse. 
J'ai peut etre que 24ans mais je ne suis pas une tête brulée, je tiens à la vie et je fais tout pour la garder ! Après chacun balai devant sa porte, mais RSV4, pas RSV4, j'irais pas forcément beaucoup plus vite.


----------



## Le docteur (22 Avril 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Déjà qu'une 125 dans les mains d'un mec qui n'a pas le permis moto, c'est suicidaire...



Exact
Ca m'a toujours sidéré.

A côté de ça, il faudrait que je repasse le permis moto pour conduire un gros cube en reprenant plein pot des heures de conduites alors que j'ai plus de dix ans de conduite en moto

Je sais bien qu'on est peu nombreux à être concerné par cette connerie de permis AL (j'ai voulu conduire trop jeune et après je n'ai pas pu passer le permis gros cube) mais bon une passerelle vers un permis gros cube moins onéreux aurait été sympa.

Ce qui me terrifie, c'est ces machins à trois roues, là C'est vraiment scandaleux, ces bidouillages sur la loi..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h00 ----------




Charly777 a dit:


> Pas entièrement d'accord, il n'y a pas qu'une puissance moteur à prendre en considération, prends un 34CV sportive et un 34CV type ER5 il n'y a absolument rien à voir, dans le premier cas les freinages sont légèrement différents au risque de se retrouver au tas.
> Un bon fazer (deuxième version) à 96 CV (à mes souvenirs) pourrait très bien convenir à un débutant ayant un minimum d'intelligence quand même. Et même je pense qu'un débutant prenant ce type de moto met moins en danger sa personne qu'un motard prenant une Z750 bridé à 34CV rapport à la dite position de conduite (plus le problème que le moteur n'est absolument en accord avec la partie cycle d'où creux et puissance insuffisante pour "rattraper certaine maladresse).
> 
> 
> ...




Remarque, si on poussait le raisonnement jusqu'au bout on pourrait aussi dire (et c'est pas faux) que pas mal de scooters ont un moteur encore trop puissant pour leur partie cycle


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Avril 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Hallucinant.
> 
> J'ai le droit d'assurer un Monster 796. Pas une Street Triple 675. :hein:   :hosto:
> 
> ...


La Ducat fait 20 poneys de moins simplement.


----------



## Le docteur (22 Avril 2011)

Qui parle d'âge canonique ? 
Je ne fais plus de bécane et je n'ai roulé que sur des petits machins, mais je réalise que je vais vers les 26 ans de permis...


----------



## michio (22 Avril 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> Qui parle d'âge canonique ?


... ta mère ?

:mouais: arghhh, khyu sors de ce corps ! :modo:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> Qui parle d'âge canonique ?
> je réalise que je vais vers les 26 ans de permis...



Donc, quand tu as passé ton permis, je n'avais moi, que 16 ans de permis (moto, voiture, ça n'est venu que 7 ans plus tard) :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2011)

michio a dit:


> ... ta mère ?
> 
> :mouais: arghhh, khyu sors de ce corps ! :modo:



Tu crois vraiment que j'ai que ça à branler ?


----------



## Le docteur (24 Avril 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, quand tu as passé ton permis, je n'avais moi, que 16 ans de permis (moto, voiture, ça n'est venu que 7 ans plus tard) :affraid:



Là, je m'incline  
La voiture, j'ai été dans les temps pour ne pas avoir à repasser le code.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> Là, je m'incline



Plus bas, STP ! 

  



Le docteur a dit:


> La voiture, j'ai été dans les temps pour ne pas avoir à repasser le code.



Moi, la voiture, je ne pouvais pas, parce qu'en 1969, le permis moto était encore à 16 ans (il est passé à 18 en 1970), et à 18 ans (en 71) je n'en éprouvais pas vraiment le besoin, j'ai attendu 76 pour me décider à le passer.


----------



## Le docteur (24 Avril 2011)

Il a fallu qu'on me force un peu la main pour le permis auto : je ne voyais pas l'intérêt. Et je n'ai acheté une voiture qu'en 2003 ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2011)

Je ne sais pas si c'est la même chose ailleurs, mais en Belgique, si votre permis voiture a été délivré avant xxxx (je ne me souviens pas de l'année exacte ... mais je crois que c'est 1980 ??????), vous avez automatiquement le permis moto et vous pouvez rouler avec n'importe quelle bécane sans limitation de puissance et sans examen spécifique ...
C'est dire que n'importe qui tombant dans ses conditions peut, du jour au lendemain, sillonner les routes au guidon du monstre de chez monstre sans jamais être monté sur une moto auparavant !
Et après, on s'étonne du nombre de "vieux" qui se vautrent au premier virage ... je crains que ce ne soit une manoeuvre du gouvernement (enfin ... quand je dis "gouvernement" c'est une façon de parler !:rateau pour rogner sur les retraites !


----------



## Le docteur (24 Avril 2011)

C'est de la folie furieuse.

Remarquez qu'en France, avant de critiquer, on devrait déjà s'attaquer aux tricycles de la mort au tournant (de toute façon, rien n'a jamais tenu sur trois roue, c'est un principe : les trikes étaient de vicieuses saloperies et les side étaient et restent, désolé pour les amateurs que je comprends, d'aléatoires savonnettes) &#8230;

Pour revenir aux tripodes actuels, j'ai toujours détesté les gens qui magouillaient en profitant des failles juridiques (sauf en cas de loi inique, et là ce n'est pas le cas).


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est la même chose ailleurs, mais en Belgique, si votre permis voiture a été délivré avant xxxx (je ne me souviens pas de l'année exacte ... mais je crois que c'est 1980 ??????), vous avez automatiquement le permis moto et vous pouvez rouler avec n'importe quelle bécane sans limitation de puissance et sans examen spécifique ...
> C'est dire que n'importe qui tombant dans ses conditions peut, du jour au lendemain, sillonner les routes au guidon du monstre de chez monstre sans jamais être monté sur une moto auparavant !
> Et après, on s'étonne du nombre de "vieux" qui se vautrent au premier virage ... je crains que ce ne soit une manoeuvre du gouvernement (enfin ... quand je dis "gouvernement" c'est une façon de parler !:rateau pour rogner sur les retraites !




Surtout quand on sait que nombre de "vieux" conducteurs belges n'ont jamais passé leur permis de conduire (le permis  de conduire n'a été instauré que dans les années 60 en Belgique, si mes souvenirs sont bons, mais dans les premiers temps de son instauration, il a été "donné", car les infrastructures permettant de le "passer" n'existaient pas encore)


----------



## michio (24 Avril 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est de la folie furieuse.
> 
> Remarquez qu'en France, avant de critiquer, on devrait déjà s'attaquer aux tricycles de la mort au tournant (de toute façon, rien n'a jamais tenu sur trois roue, c'est un principe : les trikes étaient de vicieuses saloperies et les side étaient et restent, désolé pour les amateurs que je comprends, d'aléatoires savonnettes)
> 
> Pour revenir aux tripodes actuels, j'ai toujours détesté les gens qui magouillaient en profitant des failles juridiques (sauf en cas de loi inique, et là ce n'est pas le cas).


Je ne sais pas si tu as vu la pub pour le CanAm en ce moment à la télé : le discours, c'est un roadster, mais les images, c'est "le motard" (tu as même le salut d'un motard qui arrive en face au type sur le CanAm qui répond : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ue-2UZVEpuE), les routes à virolos, etc, etc, ...
:mouais:


----------



## woulf (25 Avril 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est la même chose ailleurs, mais en Belgique, si votre permis voiture a été délivré avant xxxx (je ne me souviens pas de l'année exacte ... mais je crois que c'est 1980 ??????), vous avez automatiquement le permis moto et vous pouvez rouler avec n'importe quelle bécane sans limitation de puissance et sans examen spécifique ...



Cette situation a perduré au moins jusqu'en 1990, je me souviens de potes ayant passé leur permis en Belgique en 1989-90 et bénéficiant automatiquement du permis moto. 
Moi, comme à ce moment-là, j'étais en France, j'ai passé mon permis sur place 

Cela dit, a posteriori, je suis bien content d'avoir du le passer ce permis moto, ça m'a appris des trucs que j'aurais pas vu en ayant automatiquement mon permis moto en Belgique...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h44 ----------




michio a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si tu as vu la pub pour le CanAm en ce moment à la télé : le discours, c'est un roadster, mais les images, c'est "le motard" (tu as même le salut d'un motard qui arrive en face au type sur le CanAm qui répond : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ue-2UZVEpuE), les routes à virolos, etc, etc, ...
> :mouais:



Ahhh, j'en vois pas mal des bouses de ce genre, ici au Canada...
D'abord, on peut même pas faire de wheeling avec ça, donc c'est pourri 

Sérieusement, sur la pub ils se la jouent "motard", mais vu les vitesses auxquelles ils enquillent les virages, bon... 

C'est le genre d'engin qui est adapté au marché nord-américain, fait de grandes routes bien droites et de limitations de vitesse à 100.
De toutes façons, ici ils font des trucs pas possibles avec des bécanes: transformation de goldwing pour en faire des trikes, enfin 2 roues à l'arrière, remorque à l'arrière des gold aussi, spécial Fab' fab  et je vous parle pas des customs japonais de 1800cm3 conduits par des croulants qui se la jouent easy rider...
Dire qu'en France c'était les boosters qui nous pétaient les oreilles, mais au moins c'était des gamins, normal d'être con à 14 ans, mais ici, ils te mettent des échappements libres sur tout ce qui ressemble de près ou de loin à un custom, convaincus qu'être un rebelle à 60 ans c'est faire chier le monde en pétaradant, avec un casque de skateboard pour toute protection...
Ah non, vraiment, au Québec, ils m'ont guéri à jamais des Harley :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (25 Avril 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Déjà qu'une 125 dans les mains d'un mec qui n'a pas le permis moto, c'est suicidaire...


Ca, je me souviendrai toujours de mon premier trajet en 125 (une Honda K5 :love. Premier virage, je tourne le guidon comme sur une mob... Premier freinage, j'attrape les deux cocottes comme sur une mob... A ce rythme, remarque, tu apprends vite ! (pis j'avais 30 balais, donc un peu de plomb dans la cervelle, j'étais loin d'être à fond de 5 :hosto


----------



## michio (25 Avril 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca, je me souviendrai toujours de mon premier trajet en 125 (une Honda K5 :love. Premier virage, je tourne le guidon comme sur une mob... Premier freinage, j'attrape les deux cocottes comme sur une mob... A ce rythme, remarque, tu apprends vite ! (pis j'avais 30 balais, donc un peu de plomb dans la cervelle, j'étais loin d'être à fond de 5 :hosto


Remarque, j'ai un copain fana de vélo...
Après s'être fait tout un week-end de moto, il part avec sa classe pour une semaine en vélo.
Camescope sur la vélo et tout et tout...

Premier freinage, il débraye à fond pour rétrograder... :rateau: ... Paraît qu'il a fait un superbe soleil ... mais le caméscope n'avait rien. Ouf


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca, je me souviendrai toujours de mon premier trajet en 125 (une Honda K5 :love. Premier virage, je tourne le guidon comme sur une mob... Premier freinage, j'attrape les deux cocottes comme sur une mob... A ce rythme, remarque, tu apprends vite ! (pis j'avais 30 balais, donc un peu de plomb dans la cervelle, j'étais loin d'être à fond de 5 :hosto



Loin d'être à fond de 5 sur un K5 ? :affraid: Tu étais arrêté, alors ? 

Je me souviens d'un copain qui en avait un, vers 1975 à Maisons-Alfort, tous les gamins du coin qui avaient un peu tapés leur Malag ou leur Cimatti venaient lui demander de tirer une bourre, histoire de pouvoir dire ensuite qu'ils avaient taxé une 125 !


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Avril 2011)

michio a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si tu as vu la pub pour le CanAm en ce moment à la télé : le discours, c'est un roadster, mais les images, c'est "le motard" (tu as même le salut d'un motard qui arrive en face au type sur le CanAm qui répond : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ue-2UZVEpuE), les routes à virolos, etc, etc, ...
> :mouais:


Le truc à conduire lentement. Parce que c'est pas comme le MP3, ça ne penche pas dans les virages, donc si tu arrives dans la courbe un peu vite, ça va tout droit...


----------



## michio (26 Avril 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le truc à conduire lentement. Parce que c'est pas comme le MP3, ça ne penche pas dans les virages, donc si tu arrives dans la courbe un peu vite, ça va tout droit...


Ouais, mais si ça passait, c'était beau :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Avril 2011)

michio a dit:


> Ouais, mais si ça passait, c'était beau :love:


Ca tire juste un peu dans les bras


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca tire juste un peu dans les bras



La première fois seulement, les suivantes, avec les plâtres, tu ne sens plus rien


----------



## Le docteur (26 Avril 2011)

michio a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si tu as vu la pub pour le CanAm en ce moment à la télé : le discours, c'est un roadster, mais les images, c'est "le motard" (tu as même le salut d'un motard qui arrive en face au type sur le CanAm qui répond : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ue-2UZVEpuE), les routes à virolos, etc, etc, ...
> :mouais:


Effarant ! J'ai été sidéré en voyant cette pub à la con. Ils n'ont même plus la décence de se faire tout petit et de se tasser dans un coin, comme il se doit quand on bricole avec la loi et qu'on vend un truc qui ressemble à rien en prime.
Et je pense que le législateur fait comme d'hab' quand il est mis devant le fait accompli : tolérer jusqu'à l'absurde.
Qu'ils nous pondent une loi non-rétroactive pour ceux qui roulent sur ces trucs, mais qu'ils pondent une loi.

Ah ! Les failles dans la loi ! Ca me rappelle la légende (ou non) sur les permis 125 qui permettaient de conduire des motos de plus de 13Cv si elles avaient été immatriculées avant la loi autorisant lesdites 125 au permis AL).

Je vais peut-être habiter à 10 bornes de la ville. Comme j'aurais la place de l'entreposer dans ce cas je me retaperais bien le XR pour aller tranquillou bosser, après tout.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h46 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Loin d'être à fond de 5 sur un K5 ? :affraid: Tu étais arrêté, alors ?
> 
> Je me souviens d'un copain qui en avait un, vers 1975 à Maisons-Alfort, tous les gamins du coin qui avaient un peu tapés leur Malag ou leur Cimatti venaient lui demander de tirer une bourre, histoire de pouvoir dire ensuite qu'ils avaient taxé une 125 !



C'est un 4t apparemment (bi ! rigolo! au moins pour démarrer au kick ça doit aller tout seul)&#8230;
Si ça enroule les performances de ma vieille (je parle de la moto, donc, pas d'horreur sur ma blonde), effectivement, ça devait être grattable par du malag kité &#8230; 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h53 ----------




woulf a dit:


> Cette situation a perduré au moins jusqu'en 1990, je me souviens de potes ayant passé leur permis en Belgique en 1989-90 et bénéficiant automatiquement du permis moto.
> Moi, comme à ce moment-là, j'étais en France, j'ai passé mon permis sur place
> 
> Cela dit, a posteriori, je suis bien content d'avoir du le passer ce permis moto, ça m'a appris des trucs que j'aurais pas vu en ayant automatiquement mon permis moto en Belgique...
> ...


Remarque bien que les routes droites c'est important, pour éviter les boulons de Harley qui traîne sur la route (un copain connaissait un type qui avait été jusqu'à s'apercevoir à la pompe qu'il avait perdu son bloc contact). 

De toute façon moi mon rêve, si je repassais le permis actuellement c'est une vieille anglaise (je parle toujours de moto, hein !)


----------



## woulf (26 Avril 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> Remarque bien que les routes droites c'est important, pour éviter les boulons de Harley qui traîne sur la route (un copain connaissait un type qui avait été jusqu'à s'apercevoir à la pompe qu'il avait perdu son bloc contact).
> 
> De toute façon moi mon rêve, si je repassais le permis actuellement c'est une vieille anglaise (je parle toujours de moto, hein !)



Ouais bon, les boulons par terre, j'ai des potes qui ont essayé d'en trouver derrière mes Ducati à l'époque et j'ai jamais rien semé - à part de l'huile, mais ceci est une autre histoire !!! 
Quoique, finalement, une Harley... 

Pour la vieille anglaise, on se doute bien que tu parles pas du Queen Mary


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Avril 2011)

Le pire c'est que ces Canam se vendent comme des petits pains !


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2011)

ça fait cher le petit pain ou alors cet imbécile de nazaréen a refait des siennes !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ça fait cher le petit pain ou alors cet imbécile de nazaréen a refait des siennes !



Tu confonds pas le pays de Canam avec celui de Canaan, la ?


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu confonds pas le pays de Canam avec celui de Canaan, la ?



Canaan le barbare ?!


----------



## Lastrada (30 Avril 2011)

*+*










*+*










*+*







Signée ce matin. Arrivée prévue d'ici quelques semaines.  


 
​


----------



## michio (30 Avril 2011)

Félicitations !

J'ai plusieurs copains qui viennent de passer là-dessus. Ils sont ravis...

Je te dirai après cet été si l'un d'eux m'a mis minable ou pas dans les Dolomites 

----
Je serai aussi intéressé par ton avis sur la monte (Scorpion Trail) d'origine, si c'est la même monte que sur la XC


----------



## woulf (1 Mai 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Signée ce matin. Arrivée prévue d'ici quelques semaines.



Ficelles de caleçon !
Bon, les valoches font un peu Monsieur Bricolage ou Monsieur je roule en GS, mais c'est pas grave 

Un ptit top case avec ça, Msieur Lastrada ?


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2011)

dites les mecs, vous me faites un peu chier avec vos photos pour écran 24". Je dis ça amicalement, mais la prochaine photo king-size dégagera.


----------



## Lastrada (1 Mai 2011)

michio a dit:


> Félicitations !
> 
> J'ai plusieurs copains qui viennent de passer là-dessus. Ils sont ravis...
> 
> ...




Avec grand plaisir ! 



woulf a dit:


> Ficelles de caleçon !
> Bon, les valoches font un peu Monsieur Bricolage ou Monsieur je roule en GS, mais c'est pas grave
> 
> Un ptit top case avec ça, Msieur Lastrada ?



62 litres, les valoches. De quoi en étancher des soifs. 

En revanche 1 mètre de large  :affraid:   Je ferai un noeud à mon mouchoir, pour ne pas entendre un grand bruit  :casse: lorsque j'interfile. Ca doit vachement changer la donne niveau équilibre et prise au vent. :sick:

Pour le top case, je vais attendre un peu. Avant ma capacité d'emport était de 15 litres, alors là j'ai l'impression d'avoir un camping car. :style:


Merci à tous pour vos remarques et commentaires, ça fait vachement plaisir.   :love: 


Et puis maintenant j'ai une centrale.

Avant j'avais un bike lift.

Celui qui s'est déjà retrouvé seul dans son parking sous terrain avec 195 kg à bout de bras et la bécane qui part de travers ( - nan je lâcherai pas nan je lâcherai pas) me comprendra.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Celui qui s'est déjà retrouvé seul dans son parking sous terrain avec 195 kg à bout de bras et la bécane qui part de travers ( - nan je lâcherai pas nan je lâcherai pas) me comprendra.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Mai 2011)

On a les références qu'on a mais il paraît que pour ce genre de blague une 750 XLV c'était assez efficace 
En même temps j'aimais beaucoup cette bécane.
Oui, je sais : je suis un dinosaure !


----------



## Lastrada (1 Mai 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> On a les références qu'on a mais il paraît que pour ce genre de blague une 750 XLV c'était assez efficace
> En même temps j'aimais beaucoup cette bécane.
> Oui, je sais : je suis un dinosaure !




Mais qu'est-ce que tu peux bien vouloir dire ?

Sous-titre ?





Ce genre de bécane était efficace.... pour les chutes à l'arrêt  ?






Le docteur a dit:


> Oui, je sais : je suis un dinosaure !



Aaaah. Tu voulais nous parler de toi, allez avoue ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h10 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


>




Exactement. Sauf que la mienne tombait de l'autre côté et que je la retenais. Je me souviens encore de la sueur qui coulait sur mon front, alors que nous étions en plein hiver.


----------



## michio (1 Mai 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Exactement. Sauf que la mienne tombait de l'autre côté et que je la retenais. Je me souviens encore de la sueur qui coulait sur mon front, alors que nous étions en plein hiver.


Tu as déjà fait ta moto, avec les valises et le topcase pleins (tu sais, y'a manman qui est avec toi, alors toi tu as la sacoche réservoir, et elle les 130 autres litres ), moto sur la centrale, qui veut partir toute seule ?
Quand tu enlèves le U après un petit repas, y'a la moto qui veut descendre toute seule de la centrale parce que y'a un gentil con qui a poussé ta moto , qui était alors retenue juste par le U dans les bâtons de la roue AV...
Ben là, t'es content que manman elle soit là pour retenir la moto par le topcase, parce que par le guidon de face, ça marche moyen... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h19 ----------




Lastrada a dit:


> Celui qui s'est déjà retrouvé seul dans son parking sous terrain avec 195 kg à bout de bras et la bécane qui part de travers ( - nan je lâcherai pas nan je lâcherai pas) me comprendra.


Faut te mettre à la muscu :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (1 Mai 2011)

michio a dit:


> Faut te mettre à la muscu :rateau:



Alors là, je te retranscris les mots d'une sage libanaise récemment croisée :

- A quoi bon mourir musclé ?


Je te laisse méditer.


----------



## michio (1 Mai 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Alors là, je te retranscris les mots d'une sage libanaise récemment croisée :
> 
> - A quoi bon mourir musclé ?
> 
> ...


Euh, ben parce que partir, c'est pourrir un pneu ?

Eh, dis, j'ai bon ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mai 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Celui qui s'est déjà retrouvé seul dans son parking sous terrain avec 195 kg à bout de bras et la bécane qui part de travers ( - nan je lâcherai pas nan je lâcherai pas) me comprendra.



Reste plus qu'à s'équiper :






​


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mai 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


>


Me souviens d'un grand moment de solitude  un jour où j'ai foutu la GoldWing par terre*. 396 Kilos à relever...
Ben en fait , y a un truc tout bête, et ça se relève vachement bien. Mais avant de le connaître, on galère grave 




* oublié d'enlever le U à l'avant avant de démarrer :rose: :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (2 Mai 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ben en fait , y a un truc tout bête, et ça se relève vachement bien. Mais avant de le connaître, on galère grave



Mais  ouais !! complètement ! c'est comme le truc parfaitement simple, légal pour ne jamais payer ses amendes. C'est tout con, mais si tu le sais pas, ben tu payes comme tout le monde !  :rateau:


----------



## photo4photos (2 Mai 2011)

Mais arrêtez avec vos trotinettes ! 

Place aux gros engins :mouais:

grosse moto 

:love:


----------



## Lastrada (3 Mai 2011)

Ca penche, non ?


----------



## Le docteur (3 Mai 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Mais qu'est-ce que tu peux bien vouloir dire ?
> 
> Sous-titre ?
> 
> ...



Oui, efficace pour les chutes à l'arrêt et oui c'est moi le dinosaure. Tu m'as bien compris, félicitations !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h35 ----------




Lastrada a dit:


> Alors là, je te retranscris les mots d'une sage libanaise récemment croisée :
> 
> - A quoi bon mourir musclé ?
> 
> ...



Justement: du coup on ne meurt pas.
Sinon, ce libanais-là doit pas connaître cette sagesse de son pays :


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Mai 2011)

J'arrive un peu après la guerre mais super achat Lastrada


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mai 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> J'arrive un peu après la guerre mais super achat Lastrada



Ce n'est rien de le dire ! Si ça se trouve il se l'est faite voler entre 2 :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (8 Mai 2011)

Elle n'est pas encore livrée.

Mais je commence à réfléchir à la suivante.


----------



## Lastrada (14 Mai 2011)

Avez-vous lu ceci ?



			
				CISR a dit:
			
		

> Le comité interministériel de la sécurité routière décide de rendre obligatoire :
> - le port d&#8217;un équipement rétro-réfléchissant : *gilet de haute visibilité ou
> blouson portant des bandes rétro-réfléchissantes* pour tous les usagers de
> motocyclette et de tricycles de 125 cm3 et plus.
> ...



Sources : Ici et  là

Pour noël les boules et les guirlandes ? un petit noeud rose autour de notre permis ?




En plus de quoi notre ami Guéant propose de nous coller au derche :

*Des plaques d'immatriculation au format A4* : parce-qu'en-Angleterre-ils-le font ?
:hein: Et pourquoi n'en mettrions-nous pas parce qu'en Belgique ils-ne-le-font-pas ?

*Circulation inter-files* 
C'est officieux pour le moment, mais il envisagerait d'après Moto Mag de lancer une période de test sur des tronçons de voies rapides identifiés par des panneaux. Le fait de constater qu'il y a moins d'accident sur les zones sans interfile justifiera l'interdiction généralisée de cette pratique. On pourra donc mourir en toute légalité écrasé entre un camion et une voiture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En ce qui concerne les bandes auto-réfléchissantes, en l'absence de précisions complémentaires, je porterai les miennes sous les aisselles.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2011)

Quelle bande de cons.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h07 ----------


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Mai 2011)

Ils se foutent de notre gueule avec ce gilet n'empeche. 
2 points en plus, on va devoir le mettre :hein:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Mai 2011)

Oui mais, dans le cas ou un automobiliste pile comme un gros pourceau parce-qu'il vient d'être supris par le radar en bord de route, le port du gilet fluo s'avère être très pratique pour retrouver les p'tits bouts de motard éparpillés sur la chaussée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2011)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Oui mais, dans le cas ou un automobiliste pile comme un gros pourceau parce-qu'il vient d'être supris par le radar en bord de route, le port du gilet fluo s'avère être très pratique pour retrouver les p'tits bouts de motard éparpillés sur la chaussée.



Ça pile, un gros pourceau ?


----------



## michio (16 Mai 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça pile, un gros pourceau ?


Non, mais si tu es règlementaire, tu crains rien !




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2011)

Nan mais quand même, la plaque plus grande, ça, ça joue beaucoup pour la sécurité (effet d'aérofrein permanent, tu roules moins vite, donc tu te feras moins mal quand le poireau en bagnole t'enverra aux paquerettes)


----------



## eNeos (17 Mai 2011)

Un jour, j'ai utilisé une chasuble alors que je roulais très très tranquillement sur le circuit Carole pour contrôler une moto entièrement remontée. Ce fut l'horreur. Énorme prise au vent avec effet parachute, j'étais également très gêné dans mes mouvements du haut du corps.
Le jour ou une voiture déboite devant moi, le bon gros freinage d'urgence sera bien improbable... Le temps que j'attrape les freins je serai dans son coffre et le temps que le transfert de masse se fasse (souvenez vous, l'effet parachute, tout sur l'arrière), je serai déjà en train de lui lécher le volant...

Sinon, tout va bien...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2011)

eNeos a dit:


> je serai déjà en train de lui lécher le volant...



C'est dégueulasse !
Et je te dis pas si c'est DSK qui conduit...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Mai 2011)

eNeos a dit:


> Un jour, j'ai utilisé une chasuble alors que je roulais très très tranquillement sur le circuit Carole pour contrôler une moto entièrement remontée. Ce fut l'horreur. Énorme prise au vent avec effet parachute, j'étais également très gêné dans mes mouvements du haut du corps.
> Le jour ou une voiture déboite devant moi, le bon gros freinage d'urgence sera bien improbable... Le temps que j'attrape les freins je serai dans son coffre et le temps que le transfert de masse se fasse (souvenez vous, l'effet parachute, tout sur l'arrière), je serai déjà en train de lui lécher le volant...
> 
> Sinon, tout va bien...


Malheureusement, c'est un argument qui ne tiendra pas très longtemps.




:hein:


----------



## michio (17 Mai 2011)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Malheureusement, c'est un argument qui ne tiendra pas très longtemps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sauf que 
1) le texte du CISR ne parle pas (encore) de gilet :mouais:
2) la belle veste Bering n'est pas mieux qu'une autre : c'est les rétro-réfléchissants qui comptent, pas le fluo... :love:

Mais bon, au moins, si ça finit par se faire, on pourra dire sans faire marrer tout le monde que les motards réfléchissent :rateau: !


----------



## Lastrada (17 Mai 2011)

michio a dit:


> Sauf que
> 1) le texte du CISR ne parle pas (encore) de gilet :mouais:



Si. Le mot "*Gilet*" figure (déjà) explicitement dans le dossier de presse  que j'ai pris la peine de citer, bande d'ingrats. 



			
				CISR a dit:
			
		

> le port d&#8217;un équipement rétro-réfléchissant : *gilet* de haute visibilité ou
> blouson portant des bandes rétro-réfléchissantes pour tous les usagers de
> motocyclette et de tricycles de 125 cm3 et plus.





michio a dit:


> 2) la belle veste Bering n'est pas mieux qu'une autre : c'est les rétro-réfléchissants qui comptent, pas le fluo... :love:
> 
> Mais bon, au moins, si ça finit par se faire, on pourra dire sans faire marrer tout le monde que les motards réfléchissent :rateau: !



Oui. Eboueurs Power !


----------



## eNeos (17 Mai 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est dégueulasse !
> Et je te dis pas si c'est DSK qui conduit...


Bah dans ce cas là je devrais très certainement m'arrêter sur la banquette arrière, parait que c'est solide une Porsche 


Le gouvernement préconise donc bien l'utilisation d'un truc complètement fou, le gilet.
Au fait, le gilet jaune censé nous protéger de tout et nous rendre invulnérable, il protège aussi d'hadopi ?


----------



## Lastrada (17 Mai 2011)

Le texte dit aussi : 


			
				Nos vénérables autorités publiques a dit:
			
		

> ou
> blouson portant des bandes rétro-réfléchissantes



Il faut juste que le blouson en porte, on ne dit pas où. 


Ca laisse encore de quoi s'amuser.


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Mai 2011)

Z'avez pas encore fait installer votre 3ème feu de stop dans le casque les gars ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2011)

Fillon s'est fait bâcher à l'assemblée pour son projet de lois sur la sécurité routière...
Est ce que ça comprend les nouvelles réglementations moto ?

C'est dingue que ce genre d'infos soit si dur à dénicher. Les mecs votent des lois et on sait même pas de quoi il s'agit exactement.
Démocratie, liberté, égalité et tout le fouinfouin mon cul.


----------



## alèm (18 Mai 2011)

Un mec en Chine nous cause de démocratie...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2011)

Bah justement, les français c'est pas les derniers quand il s'agit de critiquer la Chine et clamer "liberté d'expression" et tout le fouinfouin...
On ferait ptet mieux de s'occuper de nos oignons et gueuler un bon coup au lieu de regarder le JT. Y'a un bon gros tas de français qui gobent tout ce qui se dit à la télé, comme en Chine. Alors hein, takavoir ! 

Et je suis grave vener de la bonne humeur parce que je peux pas rider de moto, alors bon. Désolé.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2011)

Sortez votre Bike ... éteignez la TV ... profitez de tourer un max, vos neurones seront à la fête, positivez :love:

Quand vous lirez votre journal, les nouvelles fraîches seront de hier, donc ...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Mai 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Et je suis grave vener de la bonne humeur parce que je peux pas rider de moto, alors bon. Désolé.



Ah c'est à cause des routes pavées ça :hein:


----------



## Lastrada (18 Mai 2011)

Et de l'absence de selle aussi, un peu.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2011)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Ah c'est à cause des routes pavées ça :hein:



Non, les motos sont interdites ici. 

Y'a des mob/scooter électriques, mais faut pas deconner.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Mai 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Et de l'absence de selle aussi, un peu.


Pourquoi, c'est interdit d'aller à la selle la-bas en plus ??



Khyu a dit:


> Non, les motos sont interdites ici.
> 
> Y'a des mob/scooter électriques, mais faut pas deconner.


eeeh clair que ça envoie ça, c'est pas à la portée du premier gugusse de monter la dessus !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2011)

BOUM BOUM BOUM


----------



## Lastrada (29 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## michio (29 Mai 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> ​


 
Beeeeeellllleeeee...

Perso, en ce moment, je craque un peu pour ça...


----------



## Lastrada (30 Mai 2011)

michio a dit:


> Perso, en ce moment, je craque un peu pour ça...


Le look est dans la lignée des Guzzi. En revanche, niveau regard, c'est un peu la moto de Batman. Il te faut le pyjama et le casque à oreilles qui vont avec.







Il y a un côté matou avec des lunettes, non ? 







:mouais:​

Blague dans le coin, j'avais lu qu'il pouvait y avoir des problèmes de finition sur les guzzi quand je m'intéressais au marché de l'occase. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est véritablement. En tous cas, 32 litres et 440 km d'autonomie, ça laisse rêveur.

Bon 400 bornes. Le rôdage, c'est soit tu t'endors, soit tu dépasses la limite de tours.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2011)

Guzzi, ce serai chouette si ils étaient plus présent.
Ils font des bécanes super bandantes mais le réseau...


----------



## michio (30 Mai 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Le look est dans la lignée des Guzzi. En revanche, niveau regard, c'est un peu la moto de Batman. Il te faut le pyjama et le casque à oreilles qui vont avec.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Euh, je fais déjà (largement) plus de 400 bornes avec la DL650 et son réservoir de 22 litres...
En enroulant peinard, tu dois taper du 6l/100 avec la Stelvio...
Pour la fiabilité, c'est un peu ma source d'hésitation pour le moment, même si Guzzi a fait de très gros progrès ces dernières années...
Un copain (Guzziste invétéré après avoir été Ducatiste pendant très longtemps) n'a pas eu le moindre soucis sur son Norge depuis qu'il l'a, ni sur son Calif d'avant (et il fait plus de 20000km par an- 20000 sur la Norge depuis septembre dernier).
Il a d'ailleurs eu le Stelvio 24h pendant la dernière révision de son Norge : à peine 6l/100... ça fait plus de 550km d'autonomie


----------



## GrInGoo (30 Mai 2011)

michio a dit:


> Euh, je fais déjà (largement) plus de 400 bornes avec la DL650 et son réservoir de 22 litres...
> En enroulant peinard, tu dois taper du 6l/100 avec la Stelvio...
> Pour la fiabilité, c'est un peu ma source d'hésitation pour le moment, même si Guzzi a fait de très gros progrès ces dernières années...
> Un copain (Guzziste invétéré après avoir été Ducatiste pendant très longtemps) n'a pas eu le moindre soucis sur son Norge depuis qu'il l'a, ni sur son Calif d'avant (et il fait plus de 20000km par an- 20000 sur la Norge depuis septembre dernier).
> Il a d'ailleurs eu le Stelvio 24h pendant la dernière révision de son Norge : à peine 6l/100... ça fait plus de 550km d'autonomie



Et moi avec mon réservoir de 10 litres et 150 kms d'autonomie, je parais ridicule :love:


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> Ils font des bécanes super bandantes mais le réseau...



ils sont en 56K ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ils sont en 56K ?



Même pas, ils utilisent encore un modem de Minitel&#8482;, 1200 bauds en "down" et 75 bauds en "up" :rateau:


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2011)

le telex est peut-être plus efficace !


----------



## Charly777 (30 Mai 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Et moi avec mon réservoir de 10 litres et 150 kms d'autonomie, je parais ridicule :love:



Et moi donc, 17 litres pour un peu moins de 200 bornes... bon après, si j'ouvre pas trop grand ça peu le faire...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2011)

Nantes > Paris avec un pote : 3,5l/100. (SV650s carbu)
Le copain en gpz il en revenait pas. 
On a vérifié 3 fois les calculs.
On en a conclu que c'était la couleur noire-pétrole qui limitait les frottements. 

et ptet aussi les boisseaux 34cv... :bebe:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> Nantes > Paris avec un pote : 3,5l/100. (SV650s carbu)
> Le copain en gpz il en revenait pas.
> On a vérifié 3 fois les calculs.
> On en a conclu que c'était la couleur noire-pétrole qui limitait les frottements.
> ...



Oui, mais ça ne comprend pas la consommation du Romain, ça, donc, en fait, si on compte les bières, on arrive facile à 12-15 litres aux 100 !


----------



## babs_vd (25 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir, je lorgne depuis déjà un petit moment sur deux modèles: le 1er la BMW F800 R et le second La Ducati Monster que jaime beaucoup (subjectif -> DESIGN) :love: avez-vous de bonnes ou moins bonnes expériences avec lune ou lautre et quand est-il de la fiabilité et des sensations de conduite...

Merci pour vos lumières.


----------



## Nephou (26 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, j&#8217;ai déplacé ton message dans le repère des motards


----------



## michio (26 Juin 2011)

babs_vd a dit:


> Bonsoir, je lorgne depuis déjà un petit moment sur deux modèles: le 1er la BMW F800 R et le second La Ducati Monster que jaime beaucoup (subjectif -> DESIGN) :love: avez-vous de bonnes ou moins bonnes expériences avec lune ou lautre et quand est-il de la fiabilité et des sensations de conduite...
> 
> Merci pour vos lumières.


1ère moto (auquel cas limité à 34cv ou pas) ?

Quelle expérience ?

Tu as vu avec ton assurance si tu pouvais (Lastrada a eu cette "surprise" il y a peu) : pas forcément roadster "sportif" friendly...


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Juillet 2011)

Bon alors amis motards, vous avez le temps de sortir un peu vos meules de temps à autres ? 
Après un mois et demi j'ai enfin pu faire ronronner mon petit er6n ce weekend  

@Lastrada : Elle a vu un peu de Strada ta Triumph ? Ca donne quoi après 2 mois d'utilisation ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Juillet 2011)

Je me gave un peu plus de 100 bornes par jours mais en ce moment, je me dis que je préfère presque rouler l'hiver. Le naked c'est bien mais la séance démoustiquage du soir... pffuuaaa..:hein:


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Juillet 2011)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Je me gave un peu plus de 100 bornes par jours mais en ce moment, je me dis que je préfère presque rouler l'hiver. Le naked c'est bien mais la séance démoustiquage du soir... pffuuaaa..:hein:



C'est clair qu'après chaque sortie c'est frottage de blouson et nettoyage de visière. 
A croire qu'on se demande qu'est ce qu'ils font sur les routes


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Juillet 2011)

Le blouson, ouais sans plus, sauf quand c'est tartiné épais. La visière bien obligé, arrive un moment ou faut voir clair .
Nan le plus chiant c'est dans le radiateur, les poignées de gaz de frein, sous le phare et le tableau de bord... Partout où il ne faut pas que ca se fossilise quoi.

ya les trous de nez aussi mais uniquement quand on ouvre les aérations en grand !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2011)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Je me gave un peu plus de 100 bornes par jours mais en ce moment, je me dis que je préfère presque rouler l'hiver. Le naked c'est bien mais la séance démoustiquage du soir... pffuuaaa..:hein:





GrInGoo a dit:


> C'est clair qu'après chaque sortie c'est frottage de blouson et nettoyage de visière.
> A croire qu'on se demande qu'est ce qu'ils font sur les routes



T'as oublié le brossage de dents pour les motards heureux, qui roulent en souriant de toutes leurs dents !


----------



## Bluesyclem (6 Août 2011)

Ahhhhhhh, en attendant les sous pour le permis, je bave devant les thruxtons et autres bmw r100 caférisés....


----------



## OlivierMarly (1 Septembre 2011)

[/url]
Triumph cafe Racer- Raspo

Je fais remonter le post. cette bécane a été refaite par un pote: "BSM" pour un mécano de paradise motors. Base Bonneville, selle maison, carénage idem. Jante arrière et bras oscillant changés pour acceuillir un pneu de 180 en place du 160. Elle est passée dans le canard Café Racer l'année dernière.

Salut tout le monde


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Septembre 2011)

..ben c'est presque dommage le 180. Ca lui fait un gros cul je trouve.

Sinon c'est assez jolibô.


----------



## OlivierMarly (1 Septembre 2011)

C'est ce que voulait le proprio. Il aurait aussi voulu une fourche inversée mais le prix de la modif l'a calmé. En gros 1500 sans la fourche.

Mais il y a du matos la dessus: toutes les commandes en Rizoma, disque flottant Brembo, préparation moteur.


----------



## woulf (1 Septembre 2011)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> C'est ce que voulait le proprio. Il aurait aussi voulu une fourche inversée mais le prix de la modif l'a calmé. En gros 1500 sans la fourche.
> 
> Mais il y a du matos la dessus: toutes les commandes en Rizoma, disque flottant Brembo, préparation moteur.



Ouais, m'est avis qu'une selle confort aurait pas été du luxe  
Ca va lui coûter cher en préparation H 

Sinon coucou :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2011)

bavoilaquoi​


----------



## OlivierMarly (2 Septembre 2011)

le prix me calme un peu compte tenu du réseau pas étoffé pour le moment.

J'ai vu une Diavel Ducat cet été... Parait que ça se conduit comme un roadster...

Faut que je l'essaye. Même si ma copine ZRX1200 restera pas loin. Y a pas; un gros moulin gavé de couple avec des carbus, ça envoie.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Octobre 2011)

ouuuuh les petits froids arrivent... y'avait un bon swell ce matin les routes étaient glassy !! 

Vous croyez qu'il font la même pour mobylette ??


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Novembre 2011)

​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Novembre 2011)

une BM, ouai, moi aussi j'en veux une... quand je serais vieux... 

[YOUTUBE]HQm1i8DQNFo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lastrada (4 Novembre 2011)

C'est bien que la vieille génération continue à faire de la moto. Longue vie à nos anciens.


----------



## Lastrada (16 Novembre 2011)

Hey les poireaux : je cherche une alternative au parking mediterranee à 30 euros la journée pour gare de Lyon. Pour comparer ces escrocs facturent 45 &#8364; la journée et demie contre 14 à la gare Montparnasse.  



Un bon plan pour garder ma douce au chaud quand je suis en province ?


----------



## Romuald (16 Novembre 2011)

Perso, un bon U et un poteau. D'un autre côté j'ai un os involable (trail de 97), et c'est plus pour éviter l'enlèvement par la fourrière qu'autre chose.

Sinon pour toi, si tu n'es pas trop chargé quand tu voyages, parking pas cher à trouver à une ou deux stations de métro de la gare ? Ca ne devrait pas trop rallonger le temps de parcours.


----------



## Lastrada (16 Novembre 2011)

Merci, mais elle est neuve, et je la veux au chaud de préférence sous une caméra de surveillance. Je ne comprends pas qu'il n'y ait qu'un seul parking cher à GDL .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h05 ----------

Hmm. Apparemment, il existe une zone deux roues dans le parking méditerranée. Le vrai problème c'est : comment et par où y accèder.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> C'est bien que la vieille génération continue à faire de la moto. Longue vie à nos anciens.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2012)

Tidju ! Ce fil était bien enterré dans les tréfonds du forum !

Et voilà, mon fils aîné a pris livraison aujourd'hui de sa *Ducati Monster EVO 1100* (modèle "Diesel" ... attention : la marque pas le carburant !:rateau

Plus de trois mois d'attente et enfin, la voilà !






Euh, ne comptez pas sur moi pour faire un essai !


​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h45 ----------

Personnellement, je lorgne vers un bobber Triumph de toute beauté, mais il y a deux obstacles de taille : la concurrence et le prix !

Mais, je me tâte quand même ......




​


----------



## Le docteur (18 Août 2012)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> [/url]
> Triumph cafe Racer- Raspo
> 
> Je fais remonter le post. cette bécane a été refaite par un pote: "BSM" pour un mécano de paradise motors. Base Bonneville, selle maison, carénage idem. Jante arrière et bras oscillant changés pour acceuillir un pneu de 180 en place du 160. Elle est passée dans le canard Café Racer l'année dernière.
> ...



Magnifique !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h00 ----------

Sinon toujours pas de passerelle à prix modique d'un permis AL avec dix ans de moto dans les pattes à un "vrai" permis moto (pour rappel, cette connerie de permis AL était aussi exigeant qu'un permis A sauf qu'on le passait sur des 125)...
Parce que pendant qu'on oublie les corniauds dans mon genre des neuneux roulent en toute quiétude sur des tripodes 500 cc alors qu'ils n'ont qu'un permis boîte de conserve.

Z'attendent quoi les motards en colère pour gueuler un coup ??? 

Parce que le permis à la gomme, je l'ai tout de même depuis 27 ans... et franchement je n'ai plus envie de me taquiner le camion sur les nationales avec un 125cc, c'est trop casse-gueule (pas les nationales, mais les reprises des 125).

En plus, j'ai beaucoup de mal avec l'esthétique des nouvelles machines et j'ai peur que mon 125 XR aie définitivement pourri dans la grange...


----------



## Lastrada (18 Août 2012)

Franchement, repasse le permis, ça devrait être de la rigolade, et ça permet d'actualiser certaines connaissances. Je pense qu'on devrait passer une épreuve tous les 2 ou 3 ans pour les permis auto / moto, au vu de certains comportements routiers. Et qu'on devrait emmener tous ceux qui passent le permis B en passager sur un périph ou une rocade pour leur donner une idée de la vulnérabilité des motards en cas de choc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Sinon toujours pas de passerelle à prix modique d'un permis AL avec dix ans de moto dans les pattes à un "vrai" permis moto (pour rappel, cette connerie de permis AL était aussi exigeant qu'un permis A sauf qu'on le passait sur des 125)...



T'avait qu'à être plus vieux, tu aurais eu le permis A1 avec juste une épreuve de code !   



Lastrada a dit:


> on devrait emmener tous ceux qui passent le permis B en passager sur un périph ou une rocade pour leur donner une idée de la vulnérabilité des motards en cas de choc.



Tépafou ? :affraid: Tu te rends compte du taux de mortalité que ça induirait parmi les candidats au permis B ? :hein:

On n'a pas droit à plus de 10% de pertes, dont maximum 2% par accident cardiaque, là, les infarctus, ça frôlerait les 30%, minimum !


----------



## Lastrada (15 Septembre 2012)

Salut la dedans. Je vais devoir remplacer mon SHOEI Multitech.  



Une suggestion sur la marque et le modèle du nouveau, et le lieu ou l'acheter ? Sur Paris ?




Ça doit être un modulable. J'hesite entre Shubert et Neotec et je veux que le
'intérieur soit lavable. 


Budget 600 


----------



## michio (20 Février 2014)

Aller hop, la pelleteuse et déterrage de post :râteau: ... et de vieux motards 

Bientôt le printemps, on va ranger les combis de pluie, et vavavoum ! 

Perso, j'ai changé de bécane en avril dernier, passé de la Vstrom DL650 à la Yamaha SuperTénéré 1200 (bonne reprise, belle occasion, ...)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Février 2014)

Eh ben moi, 6 mois que je roule avec ça, remplaçante de ma street !
Je pense que je vais la garder un moment celle là, j'y trouve quasiment tout à mon goût.
 Confort - même sur longues distances - Bien coupleux - Bien assez puissant - Petit style sport pas trop routier - Un son sympathique sans avoir besoin de toucher aux flûtes...
Mon petit bonheur. 






Euuuh c'est la Sprint ST de chez Troumphe.. on voit pas bien sur la photo..


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Février 2014)

J'aurais voulu essayer la Ducati de mon fils, mais je déteste rouler sur une moto avec laquelle je n'ai pas les pieds par terre à l'arrêt ... elle est trop grande pour moi, donc j'ai renoncé !




​


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'aurais voulu essayer la Ducati de mon fils, mais je déteste rouler sur une moto avec laquelle je n'ai pas les pieds par terre à l'arrêt ... elle est trop grande pour moi, donc j'ai renoncé !



Ne désespère pas, un constructeur (français) à pensé à ton cas :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ne désespère pas, un constructeur (français) à pensé à ton cas



J'ai trouvé LA solution !!!!!! ... Et c'est reparti ! 




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'aurais voulu essayer la Ducati de mon fils, mais je déteste rouler sur une moto avec laquelle je n'ai pas les pieds par terre à l'arrêt ... elle est trop grande pour moi, donc j'ai renoncé !








Il va falloir prendre un peu d'élan


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai trouvé LA solution !!!!!! ... Et c'est reparti !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ça doit être bonnard 

Pas besoin de permis moto pour ce genre d'engin il me semble


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai trouvé LA solution !!!!!! ... Et c'est reparti !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens ? Tu as remplacé ton déambulateur par un fauteuil roulant ? :rateau:



Dos Jones a dit:


> Ça doit être bonnard
> 
> Pas besoin de permis moto pour ce genre d'engin il me semble



Pas de "sensations" de moto non plus, c'est là que le bât blesse : ce genre d'engin cumule tous les inconvénients de la moto avec tous les inconvénients de la voiture sans présenter aucun des avantages des deux  sauf le côté frime !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Février 2014)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pas besoin de permis moto pour ce genre d'engin il me semble&#8230;



Le permis voiture suffit effectivement.

En Belgique, si tu as eu ton permis voiture avant une certaine année (j'avoue que je ne sais plus exactement quelle année) tu n'as pas besoin de permis moto, même pour les cylindrées les plus conséquentes (et en Belgique, les motos ne sont pas limitées à une certaine puissance).

Cela provient du fait que lorsque tu passais ton permis voiture (toujours avant cette date), tu obtenais un permis B (voiture) qui était également valable pour la catégorie inférieure (catégorie A) qui, elle, concernait les motos de toutes cylindrées.

Je peux donc rouler avec n'importe quelle moto sans avoir un permis spécifique "moto" ... d'où le nombre incalculable de "vieux" qui se vautrent lamentablement au guidon d'un monstre ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h46 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas de "sensations" de moto non plus, c'est là que le bât blesse : ce genre d'engin cumule tous les inconvénients de la moto avec tous les inconvénients de la voiture sans présenter aucun des avantages des deux &#8230; sauf le côté frime !



C'est vrai que tu ne passes pas inaperçu, surtout avec un moteur 1600cc de Coccinelle débridé et un échappement quasi "libre" ...

Mais tu as raison ! Pour un usage journalier, tu cumules les inconvénients ... Par contre, si c'est pour te balader cool et à l'aise, style "West Coast" rateau, c'est l'idéal !!!!!

Ce trike appartient à mon petit frère qui l'a complètement démonté, révisé et remonté et dès qu'il fait beau, on en profite un max !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h55 ----------

Et voilà mon petit frère hihi !!!!!!




​


----------



## Romuald (22 Février 2014)

michio a dit:


> Aller hop, la pelleteuse et déterrage de post :râteau: ... et de vieux motards


Joli déterrage 

Pour ma part j'ai viré mon nid à emmerde (BM F650) il y a bientôt 2 ans et l'ai remplacée par la moto-boulot-dodo idéale :




Alors oui, sensations proches du zéro absolu après trois gromonos à carbu, mais on ne trouve plus guère ce genre de bestiau . Mébon, comme son usage 99% du temps c'est de la voie 'rapide' francilienne le matin et le soir, ne pas pouvoir s'amuser est secondaire. Un appétit d'oiseau, zéro tracas en 20000 bornes, vidange tous les 12000, ABS et freinage couplé, tout à fait ce qu'il me fallait comme tire bouchon de tous les jours ou alors fallait virer au machin en plastique à variateur. Et le faux reservoir faisant coffre, tout simplement génial.

Pour les ballades, sa tenue de route la rend très amusante dans les virolos départementaux, et s'il n'y a pas de coup de pied au luc à la remise des gaz, on se retrouve quand même à des vitesses prohibées assez vite.

Côté défauts : Honda tirant les prix vers le bas, l'amorto arrière est limite, surtout pour mon quintal, et les économies de plastique sur le garde-boue avant (et son absence totale à l'arrière) font qu'elle repeint son pilote à la moindre pluie. Plus une selle en bois, une caractéristique de la marque... 
Michio, ton tapis de souris, tu le fixe comment ? rivets ou colle ? J'aime bien l'idée 

En conclusion, moto raison, pas moto passion. J'ai encore la nostalgie de mon XTZ660 (le premier, pas la resucée actuelle) : du caractère, de l'allonge, de l'autonomie (22 litres !), un confort pullman... Bon, elle ne freinait pas, ratatouillait un peu quand il faisait humide, mais ne m'a jamais laissé tomber contrairement à cette grosse bouse de BM...


----------



## gKatarn (24 Février 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> ... l'amorto arrière est limite, surtout pour mon quintal



T'as maigri ?


----------



## Romuald (24 Février 2014)

Tag'l


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est vrai que tu ne passes pas inaperçu, surtout avec un moteur 1600cc de Coccinelle débridé et un échappement quasi "libre" ...
> 
> Mais tu as raison ! Pour un usage journalier, tu cumules les inconvénients ... Par contre, si c'est pour te balader cool et à l'aise, style "West Coast" rateau, c'est l'idéal !!!!!
> 
> Ce trike appartient à mon petit frère qui l'a complètement démonté, révisé et remonté et dès qu'il fait beau, on en profite un max !



Ah, mais je parlais d'expérience, un cousin de ma femme en a un du même genre (Moteur 1200 cc de Honda Goldwing, jaune canari bien pétant, en plus), en Charente, il nous l'avait prêté pour une virée à Royan il y a 4 ou 5 étés, je ne te dis pas la frime ! 

Mais bon, je n'avais vraiment pas l'impression d'être en moto (d'autant que moi, mon truc, c'était un "trois cylindres à trous" vert olive, du genre à faire des trous dans les genoux de ta combine  )


----------



## woulf (25 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Le permis voiture suffit effectivement.
> 
> En Belgique, si tu as eu ton permis voiture avant une certaine année (j'avoue que je ne sais plus exactement quelle année) tu n'as pas besoin de permis moto, même pour les cylindrées les plus conséquentes (et en Belgique, les motos ne sont pas limitées à une certaine puissance).



Ça a dû s'arrêter en 1989-90, je me souviens de potes ayant passé leur permis B dans ces eaux-là et avoir eu le permis A en cadeau bonus, à peu près au moment où je passais mon B en France.


----------



## michio (25 Février 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Joli déterrage
> 
> Pour ma part j'ai viré mon nid à emmerde (BM F650) il y a bientôt 2 ans et l'ai remplacée par la moto-boulot-dodo idéale :


Les copains qui l'ont essayée ont trouvé la bestiole sympathique.

Et pas si molle que les essais pouvaient le laisser penser !
Comme tu le dis : légère, maniable, donc rigolote et pratique.

Elle vient de passer en 750... mais je crois qu'elle n'est qu'en boîte auto en France :confuses:




Romuald a dit:


> Michio, ton tapis de souris, tu le fixe comment ? rivets ou colle ? J'aime bien l'idée


A la néoprène. Mais des copains ont choisi le rivet.

C'est un copain du forum DL650 (peut-être un poil plus joueuse que ta Honda, mais un peu la même logique : facile, maniable, fiable, économique, ... mais vachement moins jolie) qui a fait ça il y a quelques années.
En prolongateur de pare-main et bavette.

Perso, néoprène sur 55000km sur la première DL650, puis 36000 sur la seconde, et là 12000 sur la ST : pas eu besoin de recoller une seule fois


----------



## OlivierMarly (26 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais bon, je n'avais vraiment pas l'impression d'être en moto (d'autant que moi, mon truc, c'était un "trois cylindres à trous" vert olive, du genre à faire des trous dans les genoux de ta combine  )




oui?!!! on m'appelle?

Arf

Ben j'ai toujours pas changé la mienne, je veux un roadster à couple important mais suffisamment confortable en duo.

J'ai bien regardé coté Ducati ou KTM mais, c'est une bonne cause de divorce. Idem pour les triumph.

Reste la BMW ou aller sur le ZZR 1400... Mais là; c'est le bridage qui est terrible.


----------



## michio (2 Mars 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Ben j'ai toujours pas changé la mienne, je veux un roadster à couple important mais suffisamment confortable en duo.


Tu as les vieux trucs genre CB1300, XJR1300 ou Bandit1200.
Des machins increvables et confortables, avec des couples de camion et des selles style banquette...


----------



## OlivierMarly (3 Mars 2014)

michio a dit:


> Tu as les vieux trucs genre CB1300, XJR1300 ou Bandit1200.
> Des machins increvables et confortables, avec des couples de camion et des selles style banquette...



je parlais pas de brouettes quand mêmes.

Le CB 1300: moteur Honda... électrique, linéaire, très efficace mais pas de charme
XJR1300: bouaip mais non
Bandit 12 ou 1300... il est où le moteur?

Je vais essayer le 1400 BMW pour voir. Elle est pas top moumoute mais elle l'air juste velue comme il faut.

Puis je vieillis, je me dis qu'il va falloir penser à se calmer un poil (voir 2). 

A suivre


----------



## Le docteur (5 Mars 2014)

En parlant de brouettes... Je comptais m'acheter une Varadero 125 en attendant que (un jour peut-être) je remette mon XR 125 en état (mal barré).
C'est vraiment poussif ou pas ?

Je remarquerai que même si je me cassais le c... à repasser ce permis gros cube qu'on devrait songer à me donner (vu le nombre d'année que j'ai dans les fesses avec mon permis Al) je prendrais une petite cylindrée, à moins qu'on supprime une voiture à la maison. Ca me gave de rouler sur une machine qui consomme autant que ma bagnole.


----------



## OlivierMarly (6 Mars 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> En parlant de brouettes... Je comptais m'acheter une Varadero 125 en attendant que (un jour peut-être) je remette mon XR 125 en état (mal barré).
> C'est vraiment poussif ou pas ?
> 
> Je remarquerai que même si je me cassais le c... à repasser ce permis gros cube qu'on devrait songer à me donner (vu le nombre d'année que j'ai dans les fesses avec mon permis Al) je prendrais une petite cylindrée, à moins qu'on supprime une voiture à la maison. Ca me gave de rouler sur une machine qui consomme autant que ma bagnole.



Le Varadero est très bien et très valorisant pour une 125. Mais et il est de taille; il est lourd, ce qui pénalise ses performances. Ton XR est plus réactif et le moteur quasi indestructible. (il a quoi?)

Quant au permis... Malheureusement (ou heureusement selon), il est avéré que la conduite d'une 125 (scooter ou moto) avec le A1 est une bonne préparation mais pas suffisant du tout. Les mauvaises habitudes sont prises sans avoir appris les bases. Je connais un bon nombre de copains qui étaient persuadés de savoir conduire un 2 roues et qui quand ils ont passés le gros cube se sont rendus comptes qu'ils faisaient beaucoup d'erreurs (appréciation des dangers, vitesse, distances...).

Tu peux te tester en allant dans une moto école sérieuse et prendre quelques heures de conduites, tu verras que tu en apprendras encore. Après, libre à chacun mais c'est ta vie et celle des autres qui est en jeu.

Même si tu décide de rester sur une petite cylindrée genre 250, tu y trouveras des plaisirs que tu ne soupçonnes pas: plus de coffres, d'allonges... Jusqu'au jour où tu décideras de passer sur autre chose et là... le pied. Dans le genre qui consomme pas trop, est léger, facile d'accès et amusant il y a le W800 de chez Kawa ou une Triumph (voir celle en photo, caférisée certes).

Dernier point et appel du fond du coeur:
Ne mettez pas ces salo... de jets ou casques ouverts à tous les vents, même en ville, surtout en ville. Le mobilier urbain n'a pas été pensé pour recevoir la tête d'un gus, même à 10 à l'heure. La face protégée est un gage de sécurité et d'esthétique, le minimum est le casque modulable genre Nolan (lourd), Schubert (chère mais top), Shoei (top du top avec lunettes itou). Le cafke de notre président est une bouse infâme avec une articulation qui ne demande qu'à péter au premier étirement.

Appel de phares d'un 4 pattes velus et bien chaussé.


----------



## Le docteur (6 Mars 2014)

Merci pour tes réponses.
Le XR, j'ai coulé le moteur il y a des années (genre quinze-vingt ans &#8212; si!). Il bouffait de l'huile, j'étais sur un boulot chiant et avec 100 bornes par jour et je n'ai pas vu venir une conso d'huile sans doute encore un peu plus forte. Pourtant j'avais même fais une petite sortie à 600 bornes de chez moi (Belle-Île, puis petit crochet par l'Île de Ré) avec le bestiau, bidon d'huile dans le sac à dos et contrôle sur la route (en me dépatouillant pour enlever les bagages mis sur le réservoir, c'était sport).

Le second problème, c'est que je ne l'ai pas réparé depuis. Il doit y avoir un paquet de trucs qui sont à revoir dans le moteur, transmission, freins, etc). 
De mémoire ce n'était pas un foudre de guerre, déjà, mais il a une cinquantaine de kilos de moins qu'un Varad (p... le poids d'une passagère quasiment). Il consommait anormalement (5 l)j'aurais dû le faire régler. 

C'est vrai qu'un Varadero, on est presque à trois dessus si j'ose dire, comparativement, en duo, et en plus c'est plus haut (j'avais déjà senti la différence sur la route maudite Amiens-Arras quand j'étais descendu d'un TSX 125 sur le XR). Par contre il fait a priori deux bourrins de moins. 

J'ai failli craquer pour un Mash, mais ça ressemble fortement à mon XR (je parle de l'antique dérivé de la 125 XLS des années 80, hein ? pas de machines plus récentes). Et le problème, c'est que je fais 1m85 et 100 kgs. J'ai vite l'air con sur un petit truc.

Pour les casques, j'ai assez vu Pelloux gueuler sur les jets pour avoir compris que,  non, ça ne protégera pas autant qu'un intégral. Mais en même temps je suis accroc de ces casques (dans le temps j'avais un bol avec lunettes). Je suis assez rustique niveau bécane et équipement. 

Ce que tu dis sur la conduite, c'est sans doute valable aussi en bagnole. D'ailleurs ça se vérifie d'après ce que m'ont dit des responsables d'auto-école. 
Je crois d'ailleurs que pas mal de gens auraient intérêt à se remettre à niveau, parfois rapidement. 
J'ai été marqué par un surveillant qui se plaignait des gens qui mettaient se mettent à droite dans un rond-point alors qu'ils vont tout droit. Après je me demande pourquoi autant de gens "coupent" les rond-points.

Pour les 250, étant plutôt trail / scrambler j'ai l'impression que c'est le désert de Gobi dans cette zone pour ce qui m'intéresse. Pourtant je serais assez d'accord avec toi : c'est assez puissant pour ne pas se faire chasser par le 38 tonnes (cf. la fameuse route Amiens-Arras dont je parlais tout à l'heure où la chasse est ouverte toute la semaine, et plus si affinité) et ça reste modeste au niveau conso. De toute manière les trails c'est déjà le désert de Gobi. Dans le genre fourni, il y les roadsters que je trouve plutôt sympa esthétiquement, mais je ne me vois pas trop avec ce genre de machine pour autant (une moto non tout-terrain, ça me fait toujours bizarre).


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2014)

Tiens, hier, je suis allé rendre visite à un membre de MacGé, qui est venu me chercher en voiture au pont de Sèvre, mais qui m'a raccompagné au même endroit en Triumph Tiger version "trail", je dois avouer que j'ai été bluffé, en rentrant à la maison, j'ai sondé les entrailles de mon cochon-tirelire &#8230; hélas, les 27 centimes d'Euro qu'il contient ne suffiront pas, commen apport personnel


----------



## OlivierMarly (6 Mars 2014)

dans les trails, il y en a . Les bases moteurs sont connus donc à priori fiables.

Honda CRF 250 L : petit trail heureux ! - Moto Mag : actu, essais moto et scooter, occasions

Pascal: c'est vrai que la Tiger est pas mal. Mais, je lui préfèrerais la BMW. Le prix est pas le même mais l'ensemble est très homogène.
Just pour te faire bisquer, j'ai un pote qui s'est remonté une 500 RDLC... quand elle est bien réglée... ça décoiffe! Bon, ça consomme aussi, pis ça fume un peu mais bon. Il fait pas 3000Km/ans non plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Just pour te faire bisquer, j'ai un pote qui s'est remonté une 500 RDLC... quand elle est bien réglée... ça décoiffe! Bon, ça consomme aussi, pis ça fume un peu mais bon. Il fait pas 3000Km/ans non plus.



Je n'ai jamais testé la 500, mais vu ce que déjà la 350 donnait, j'imagine que ça devait décoiffer, peut-être pas autant qu'une H2, mais sûrement plus qu'une H1, mais bon, le 2 temps, ça allait à l'époque parce que notre conscience écologique n'était pas encore ce qu'elle est devenue depuis, mais sachant ce qu'on sait de nos jours, il y a de quoi hésiter un peu 

Pour en revenir à la Triumph, moi, je l'ai préférée à la BM, la BM &#8230; Ben c'est une BM, quoi, homogène, mais trop de compromis, et pas assez de caractère, tandis qu'hier, j'ai eu l'impression qu'il m'emmenait sur un gros 500 XT &#8230; Tri-moteur ! :love:


----------



## OlivierMarly (6 Mars 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais testé la 500, mais vu ce que déjà la 350 donnait, j'imagine que ça devait décoiffer, peut-être pas autant qu'une H2, mais sûrement plus qu'une H1, mais bon, le 2 temps, ça allait à l'époque parce que notre conscience écologique n'était pas encore ce qu'elle est devenue depuis, mais sachant ce qu'on sait de nos jours, il y a de quoi hésiter un peu
> 
> Pour en revenir à la Triumph, moi, je l'ai préférée à la BM, la BM  Ben c'est une BM, quoi, homogène, mais trop de compromis, et pas assez de caractère, tandis qu'hier, j'ai eu l'impression qu'il m'emmenait sur un gros 500 XT  Tri-moteur ! :love:



ben la dernière mouture BM est surprenante. Et pourtant j'aurais jamais pensé que je m'arrêterais sur une BM. pour la Triumph, c'est vrai qu'elle emmène bien. A propos, en duo, 'en as pensé quoi?


----------



## woulf (6 Mars 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> ben la dernière mouture BM est surprenante. Et pourtant j'aurais jamais pensé que je m'arrêterais sur une BM. pour la Triumph, c'est vrai qu'elle emmène bien. A propos, en duo, 'en as pensé quoi?



Mais c'est très bien les BM 

Sinon, pour les trails, Suzuki ne fait plus de DR350 ? (bon, je ne parle même pas des XT350 Yam', ceux-là, ça doit faire des lustres qu'ils n'en font plus). Un peu déconnecté du marché européen depuis 2006, j'avoue. 

Côté casque, je confirme que le Schubert a été mon heaume préféré, quand tu le fermes, c'est un peu comme refermer la portière d'une grosse Mercedes (à comparer avec celle d'une Fiat panda par exemple...)


----------



## OlivierMarly (6 Mars 2014)

woulf a dit:


> Mais c'est très bien les BM
> 
> Sinon, pour les trails, Suzuki ne fait plus de DR350 ? (bon, je ne parle même pas des XT350 Yam', ceux-là, ça doit faire des lustres qu'ils n'en font plus). Un peu déconnecté du marché européen depuis 2006, j'avoue.
> 
> Côté casque, je confirme que le Schubert a été mon heaume préféré, quand tu le fermes, c'est un peu comme refermer la portière d'une grosse Mercedes (à comparer avec celle d'une Fiat panda par exemple...)



Bonjour vous? comment vont tes gosses?

Suz ne fait plus la 350 mais Yam ressort la SR en 400 (copie exacte du modèle année 80).

BM fait des Skidoos?


----------



## woulf (6 Mars 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Bonjour vous? comment vont tes gosses?
> 
> Suz ne fait plus la 350 mais Yam ressort la SR en 400 (copie exacte du modèle année 80).
> 
> BM fait des Skidoos?



Toujours en place 

La SR, ils avaient pas déjà refait un modèle en 500 ?

Et non, BM ne fait pas de skidoos, mais j'ai eu l'occasion d'essayer un Yam' et euh bon, ça décoiffe grave. Genre un R1 avec une boite auto (ok, deux skis devant et une grosse chenille en caoutchouc en prime).
Le truc, c'est qu'en faisant du skidoo, on se pèle le jonc grave. Pour moi c'est non


----------



## OlivierMarly (6 Mars 2014)

woulf a dit:


> Toujours en place
> 
> La SR, ils avaient pas déjà refait un modèle en 500 ?
> 
> ...



Faut sortir couvert, même les nuits de pleines lunes (gaffe avec tes lunes quand même).

Pour le SR, ils la ressortent en 400 parce que au Japon, c'est une cylindrée très prisée (taxes, assurances...) et que Yam veut pas redévelopper un moteur aux normes actuelles sans être sur des volumes. Mais si ça marche... pourquoi pas?


ps: jêm tout jours Otan ta signe à tur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> ben la dernière mouture BM est surprenante. Et pourtant j'aurais jamais pensé que je m'arrêterais sur une BM. pour la Triumph, c'est vrai qu'elle emmène bien. A propos, en duo, 'en as pensé quoi?



Le topcase fait que deux bonshommes de notre corpulence (+/- 90-100 Kg) étaient un poil serrés, mais le confort à l'arrière est excellent, et le maintient impeccable (bon, sans doute aussi un peu grâce au topcase pour le maintien ). Je pense qu'un motard de mon poids plus sa nana format plus léger, tu dois pouvoir tenir sans problème sur les plus longs trajets.


----------



## OlivierMarly (6 Mars 2014)

Faut que j'essaye.

A suivre


----------



## michio (6 Mars 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Faut que j'essaye.
> 
> A suivre


Sauf qu'elle se fait plus... donc à trouver en occaz à l'essai... 

J'ai un copain qui en a une, et pas prêt à la lâcher 
Et gabarit plus de 120kg...

Sinon, la dernière GS, miam miam...

Tiens, j'avais fait un petit essai si ça en intéresse certains


----------



## Le docteur (6 Mars 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, hier, je suis allé rendre visite à un membre de MacGé, qui est venu me chercher en voiture au pont de Sèvre, mais qui m'a raccompagné au même endroit en Triumph Tiger version "trail", je dois avouer que j'ai été bluffé, en rentrant à la maison, j'ai sondé les entrailles de mon cochon-tirelire &#8230; hélas, les 27 centimes d'Euro qu'il contient ne suffiront pas, commen apport personnel


Une Triumph trail ! Oh ! putain ce que c'est beau !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h51 ----------




OlivierMarly a dit:


> dans les trails, il y en a . Les bases moteurs sont connus donc à priori fiables.
> 
> Honda CRF 250 L : petit trail heureux ! - Moto Mag : actu, essais moto et scooter, occasions


Ca, c'est pas négociable : ça froisse gravement mon sens de l'esthétique. :mouais:
Pour te donner un exemple, quand j'étais jeune je rêvais d'une XT 500. Les petits trails modernes me font penser aux 50 bariolés qu'on pouvait croiser dans les années 90.

Les trails Suzuki, mon postérieur en a gardé un souvenir ému (même une DR 600, c'était du tape-cul). Mais c'est vrai que les 350 étaient sympathiques.

La BM est superbe aussi. J'en vois une régulièrement, c'est rare que je ne m'arrête pas quelques secondes.


----------



## OlivierMarly (8 Mars 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Une Triumph trail ! Oh ! putain ce que c'est beau !!!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h51 ----------
> 
> ...




va faire un tour sur le sir de triumph ou tapes triumph scrambleur dans google.

Bi cylindre, esthétique neo rétro,... un must dans son genre.

Désolé, la tiger est toujours en vente, elle a évoluée mais elle est toujours là.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mars 2014)

Personnellement, je rêve d'une "*Headbanger*" ... et particulièrement celle ci-dessous !
J'ai été la voir et effectivement, elle est superbe ... le seul hic, c'est le prix : 30.000 Euros Arghhhh !

Allez zieuter sur leur site, ça vaut le détour : Headbanger Motorcycles - Home




​


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Personnellement, je rêve d'une "*Headbanger*" ... et particulièrement celle ci-dessous !
> J'ai été la voir et effectivement, elle est superbe ... le seul hic, c'est le prix : 30.000 Euros Arghhhh !
> 
> Allez zieuter sur leur site, ça vaut le détour : Headbanger Motorcycles - Home
> ...



Tu veux dire qu'ils vendent 30 000 roros une bécane nue dont tout l'équipement est en options ? :afraid:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mars 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu veux dire qu'ils vendent 30 000 roros une bécane nue dont tout l'équipement est en options ? :afraid:



Oui ! :rose: ... Mais quand tu vois les modèles en expo, tu ne peux que tomber amoureux ... Base Harley, moteur S&S amélioré, finition impeccable et pour ce prix tu choisis ta propre custo (peintures, déco etc...). C'est effectivement impayable pour nous, mais c'est pratiquement du sur-mesure ! En fait, un objet unique qui coûte "à peine" le prix de certaines montres de luxe mais que tu ne peux porter au poignet, bien entendu !:rateau:

De toutes manières, le rêve n'a pas de prix !

ps : pour info, ma Harley "old school" low 1200 m'avait coûté environ 14.000 Euros avec les pots "screaming eagles"


----------



## woulf (9 Mars 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Personnellement, je rêve d'une "*Headbanger*" ... et particulièrement celle ci-dessous !
> J'ai été la voir et effectivement, elle est superbe ... le seul hic, c'est le prix : 30.000 Euros Arghhhh !



Vu la gueule de la selle, j'aurais plutôt appelé ça une "ballbanger"


----------



## OlivierMarly (9 Mars 2014)

woulf a dit:


> Vu la gueule de la selle, j'aurais plutôt appelé ça une "ballbanger"



d'un autre coté; tu fais des économies coté Déodorants.

Après les panneaux : pas de 4X4 ou monospace trop haut, on va avoir droit à : interdit aux choppers .


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> d'un autre coté; tu fais des économies coté Déodorants.
> 
> Après les panneaux : pas de 4X4 ou monospace trop haut, on va avoir droit à : interdit aux choppers .


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mars 2014)

_Pourquoi votre moto ne tient-elle pas toute seule à l&#8217;arrêt ?_


----------



## OlivierMarly (30 Mars 2014)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> _Pourquoi votre moto ne tient-elle pas toute seule à larrêt ?_



Si même eux s'y mettent!

En fait c'est parce que une moto est faite pour rouler, pas pour s'arrêter. Pis c'est tout.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Avril 2014)

Bon ça y est !!!! Fait beau et l'envie de rouler me titille à nouveau ... 

Je peux bien utiliser le trike de mon petit frère, mais ce n'est pas la même chose !

Alors, je me suis mis en chasse pour trouver un "truc" old school et sympa juste pour de petites ballades.

Je laisse tomber Harley (plus les moyens hihi !) et ce matin j'ai été voir les "Royal Enfield", et plus particulièrement celle ci-dessous qui me botte bien :






Je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de l'essayer, mais j'avoue que j'adore le look et le manque de puissance n'est pas un obstacle pour l'usage que j'en aurai !

En plus, le budget d'un peu moins de 6.000 Euros pourrait éventuellement me convenir.

J'ai bien entendu été voir les différents commentaires sur le web mais j'aimerais quand même connaître vos avis dans le cas où certains d'entre vous auraient des retours sur cette marque !

Merci d'avance ! ​


----------



## OlivierMarly (6 Avril 2014)

Ben, elle est pas mal du tout.

elle est réellement dans l'esprit année 60 avec tout ce que ça veut dire: finition...

Par contre elle est fiable et tient le pavé (attention, c'est pas une superbike)... sur le sec, pour le mouillé; faut être circonspect et ça c'est pas que dans la tête, les pneus sont spécial sec.

Ce qui va te manquer; c'est le coup de pied au luc par rapport à la HD. Un bi de > 1000CC, ça tape par rapport à un mono antédiluvien.

Mais j'aime bien.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Avril 2014)

Merci pour ton commentaire Olivier ... 

En ce qui concerne la qualité de fabrication et la puissance (environ 30 CV, si je me souviens bien :rateau je sais exactement ce qui m'attend ) - d'ailleurs mon frère me conseille de me munir d'une balayette pour ramasser les petites pièces qui vont tomber à droite et à gauche !

Quant à rouler sous la pluie, c'est fini pour moi !  ... Je fais uniquement de petites ballades lorsqu'il fait beau !

Ce que j'adore sur cette moto, c'est d'abord le look que je trouve génial, ensuite la position de conduite qui ne casse pas le dos et surtout le "pom pom pom" du mono qui ne peut qu'attirer la sympathie !

Je vais prendre rendez-vous pour un essai et prendre la décision ensuite !


----------



## Romuald (7 Avril 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> d'ailleurs mon frère me conseille de me munir d'une balayette pour ramasser les petites pièces qui vont tomber à droite et à gauche !



Cherche bien dans tes affaires, si tu as eu une HD dans ton jeune temps tu l'as forcément déjà la balayette


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Avril 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Cherche bien dans tes affaires, si tu as eu une HD dans ton jeune temps tu l'as forcément déjà la balayette



Mais non ! Mais non ! .....


----------



## OlivierMarly (12 Avril 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais non ! Mais non ! .....



mais si, mais si.

Tu passes quand tu veux pour récupérer le cale pied que t'as perdu à Mons. Je passais par là et mon pare brise s'en souvient encore.

Ce qu'il y a de bien avec Harley, c'est que ça fait vivre les petits commerces:
ferrailleur, garagiste, voirie, pharmacie... (liste non-exhaustive)






Comment ça je suis de mauvaise foi! moi? jamais


----------



## woulf (12 Avril 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> mais si, mais si.
> 
> Tu passes quand tu veux pour récupérer le cale pied que t'as perdu à Mons. Je passais par là et mon pare brise s'en souvient encore.
> 
> ...



C'est malin ! Avec vos conneries, je me suis décidé à finalement repasser le permis moto à la sauce Québec. Pfff, fait chier mais faut en passer par là...
Je suis donc sur le marché pour une bécane. Du coup j'ai été "magasiner" et pas plus tard qu'hier, je me suis rendu chez un dealer de bécanes d'occase, jeter un oeil à une Gladius. Elle a bien changé la SV650... Mais ça reste manifestement un vélo.
Le dealer avait un show-room spécial HD; j'ai été y jeter un oeil et franchement c'est un autre monde, faut aimer. Et finalement, même si certaines sont très belles (surtout la Fat boy), elles me font penser à des porte-avions. Ma vieille 1100 RT a presque l'air d'une pocket bike à côté...
HD, ça ne sera pas pour moi.

Je pense plutôt m'orienter vers une BM d'occise, RT, R ou une 800ST.
Le marché étant ce qu'il est au Québec, les motos ne voient pas l'hiver (comment ça, c'est étonnant ???), donc même si certaines sont très vieilles, elles ont des kilométrages qui demeurent intéressants. Je vous tiendrai au courant du choix.
Le problème c'est qu'on peut trouver en neuf une MT07 ou une Gladius ABS pour à peu près le prix d'une BM de presque 10 ans d'âge. Ça fait réfléchir, même si ce ne sont pas mes premiers choix...

Et je vais tâcher de résister à l'appel des Ducat'...


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Avril 2014)

woulf a dit:


> Et je vais tâcher de résister à l'appel des Ducat'...



Tu devrais pas, parce que le son du Desmo...
Et le coup de pompe dans le derrière, mmmh !


----------



## OlivierMarly (13 Avril 2014)

woulf a dit:


> C'est malin ! Avec vos conneries, je me suis décidé à finalement repasser le permis moto à la sauce Québec. Pfff, fait chier mais faut en passer par là...
> Je suis donc sur le marché pour une bécane. Du coup j'ai été "magasiner" et pas plus tard qu'hier, je me suis rendu chez un dealer de bécanes d'occase, jeter un oeil à une Gladius. Elle a bien changé la SV650... Mais ça reste manifestement un vélo.
> Le dealer avait un show-room spécial HD; j'ai été y jeter un oeil et franchement c'est un autre monde, faut aimer. Et finalement, même si certaines sont très belles (surtout la Fat boy), elles me font penser à des porte-avions. Ma vieille 1100 RT a presque l'air d'une pocket bike à côté...
> HD, ça ne sera pas pour moi.
> ...



Gladius, MT07... va manquer de couple tout ça!
Ducati, hum, en version mondiale (sans restriction)... comment dire? si tu crains pas le divorce; c'est tout bon.
BMW: je vais pas te redire tout le bien de cette marque. Au moins, il y a l'effet de couple mais bon, je sus encore trop jeune.
Je vais essayer le roadster MV 1050 le 14 juin, parait que ça décoiffe velu, on verra bien (pour décoiffer, ça ira vite compte tenu de ma tonsure de plus en plus envahissante).


----------



## Le docteur (13 Avril 2014)

Je me tâtais pour passer le permis gros cube (oui, toujours avec ma merdouille d'AL). Je me dis qu'après tout le budget pour une varad et celui pour permis + 250, ça doit se valoir. 

Problème : je réalise que je n'aime que les vieilles pétoires et qu'entre de 250 à 400 (en gros ce qui m'intéresserait niveau rapport conso/puissance) c'est le désert de Gobi. En même temps pas envie de finir les mains dans le cambouis tous les jours ou de me retrouver avec des problèmes de bécane pré super 95.

Je suis plutôt "trail" à la base : alors là dans ces eaux-là c'est atroce : les trails qui pourrait être sympa dans l'absolu type CRX sont de véritables atrocités au niveau esthétique. En  gros si j'ai bien compris le trail maintenant c'est une machine pour ado, même au-delà de 125 : couleurs criardes, esthétiques disons "post-moderne"...
Les 600 ça suce abusivement et ça pousse limite trop (qui a dit lopette?),mais on commence à avoir des machines supportables selon mes critères. 

En gros le top ce serait un truc qui ressemblerait à la future Mash 250 mais qui ne soit pas chinois et qui ait un peu grossi autour du moteur ou une Varad avec 250cc à l'intérieur. 

Reste les customs, mais apparemment ce sont des tape-culs. 

J'avoue que j'adorerais certaines vieilles bécanes, mais j'ai peur au niveau mécanique. 

Je suis un vieux con, ça y est.


----------



## Romuald (13 Avril 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Les 600 ça suce abusivement et ça pousse limite trop (qui a dit lopette?),mais on commence à avoir des machines supportables selon mes critères.


Ma NC700 bouffe entre 3,6 et 3,8 au 100  (80% voies rapides : 90 à 120 110 km/h, 20% ville - dont Paris, un feu tous les 50 mètres  )


----------



## Le docteur (13 Avril 2014)

C'est possible ??? Même sur voie (très) rapide en majorité ce n'est pas les chiffres qu'on donne pour ce genre de cylindrée !!!

----

P!!! je viens de regarder des tests qui donnent des chiffres proche des tiens !

Là, j'avoue que ça m'épate. En plus un roadster ça commence à ressembler à une moto 
Il semblerait que les gros trails tapent plus haut, ou alors la tienne c'est un miracle unique en son genre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h54 ----------

Le 250 de chez Mash, ils le donnent pour 2,7l, soit moins que la 125. 
Par contre le moteur déborde de partout.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h56 ----------

Perso je finis par ne plus souhaiter me catapulter à 130 sur une autoroute (en même temps, je n'ai jamais aimé les autoroutes) sur un deux roue. Par contre avoir de la repris au-delà des 90, voire au-delà des 110 sur la route c'est important pour éviter de se faire pourrir la vie par les camions (j'ai plein d'"anecdotes" charmantes sur ce thème dans mes 10-15 ans de 125).
Pouvoir pourrir un poids-lourd c'est une question de survie en moto.

Sans compter qu'avec mon petit gabarit, tout seul je suis déjà presque en duo , alors en duo...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h00 ----------

ZeBig : belle bête (je parle de la Royal, hein !)


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Avril 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Le 250 de chez Mash, ils le donnent pour 2,7l, soit moins que la 125.



 Ma DTLC en 86 elle me bouffait presque 7 litres, faut dire que je l'avais bien limée de partout + gicleur et pot de détente...


----------



## Le docteur (13 Avril 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ma DTLC en 86 elle me bouffait presque 7 litres, faut dire que je l'avais bien limée de partout + gicleur et pot de détente...


Même chose pour ma TSX de la même époque. Dès qu'on tirait un peu dedans c'était 7 litres, par contre sur route ou en mode cool elle descendait à 4,5l. 
Ca m'a un peu déçu quand j'ai eu mon XR 125 : il ne descendait pas plus bas (sans doute un problème de réglage), mais il ne montait pas plus haut que le plus bas : 4,5 tout le temps, en allant cool ou en essorant la poignée, même chose.


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Avril 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Même chose pour ma TSX de la même époque. Dès qu'on tirait un peu dedans c'était 7 litres, par contre sur route ou en mode cool elle descendait à 4,5l.
> Ca m'a un peu déçu quand j'ai eu mon XR 125 : il ne descendait pas plus bas (sans doute un problème de réglage), mais il ne montait pas plus haut que le plus bas : 4,5 tout le temps, en allant cool ou en essorant la poignée, même chose.



et dire que ce moteur date de 1970! Avec la 1° 125 CB mono.

Ma chère et tendre a une cityfly de 15 ans et la bécane est toujours aussi vaillante (pour maman c'est autre chose). Sauf à rouler vraiment sans huile et à tirer dessus comme un malade, c'est indestructible. La plupart des moteurs chinois en sont issus (licence).

Cher DR, pourquoi pas se tourner vers un XT "d'époque"? bien entretenu, c'est pas mal non plus comme fiabilité. Il y a quelques spécialistes en France (voir google) qui les remettent à neuf. C'est très sympa, original, coup de pied au derche et logeable avec un passager.
Dans le genre; j'aimerais bien trouver une TS400 Suz ou la big horn de chez Kawa. Très dur à trouver même en mauvais état. Il faut les importer des US refaites à neuf... pour le prix du neuf.

Après, il y a les préparateurs sur base W800 kawa ou Triumph qui font des scramblers types années 70. Là; on est dans l'exclusif très bien pensé pas forcément si chère. Base occase bien tapée: env. 1000&#8364;, prévoir 2-3000&#8364; de prépa et on part sur la bécane de steve mc queen (j'aime pas la version neuve de triumph qui est laide, chère et poussive).

C'était le 1/4 d'heure du pr Burp (RAB de Gotlib). Désolé, la coccinelle n'est pas dispo.


----------



## woulf (14 Avril 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Cher DR, pourquoi pas se tourner vers un XT "d'époque"? bien entretenu, c'est pas mal non plus comme fiabilité. Il y a quelques spécialistes en France (voir google) qui les remettent à neuf. C'est très sympa, original, coup de pied au derche et logeable avec un passager.



Raaaaahhh, la XT500 avec son réservoir noir et argent... Émotion !
Avant le tout plastique bleu playmobil des premières Ténéré (qui étaient également de bonnes machines, mais dans mon livre, elles ne seront jamais aussi mythiques que la XT500).

Je sens que je vais me prendre un fix de Ducat' cette semaine, je vais passer voir mon amie qui a l'hypermotard... Si j'entends le moulin, je ne réponds plus de rien !


----------



## Romuald (14 Avril 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est possible ??? Même sur voie (très) rapide en majorité ce n'est pas les chiffres qu'on donne pour ce genre de cylindrée !


Oui c'est possible, elle a entre autres été conçue avec un cahier des charges impliquant une conso mini. Donc moteur longue course, boite longue aussi, je passe les rapports vers 3500 tours. Et pour pourrir les camions tu en rentres un (de rapport), et ça prend les tours comme de rien mais sans coup de pied au cul. A la Honda, en somme .
Si tu ne l'as pas lu, j'en parle un peu plus haut


----------



## OlivierMarly (15 Avril 2014)

Juste pour revenir sur la marque MASH.

Elle a été créé par une boite française (SIMA si je ne m'abuse) et mise en prod en Chine pour des raisons de coûts. Le rapport qualité-prix n'est pas mauvais même si les standards ne sont pas au niveau des jap ou de certaines italiennes. (c'est loin d'être le même prix). Par contre les moteurs sont de sources connus: honda, yamaha (licences fabriquées en Chine depuis de nombreuses années par les marques citées pour avoir le droit de vendre en Chine. Les moteurs sont ensuite ré-importés pour des machines européennes Yamaha, Honda, Suzuki...)

Sima importait des enduro et s'est tourné vers ces machines après avoir subit différentes annulations de contrats d'importations. En la créant; ils se mettent à l'abri de décisions court termistes . Ils importent GASGAS (Trial), hyosung (chinois de chez chinois)...

A suivre parce que cette boite a démontré dans le passé sa capacité à développer et s'investir dans des niches. 

Pitêt qu'en leur parlant à l'oreille, ils pourraient travailler à une machine en phase avec les standards Trail des années 70-80 et les impératifs actuels (freins, suspattes, pneus). Ils ne font pas de grandes séries... à voir.


----------



## michio (15 Avril 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je suis plutôt "trail" à la base : alors là dans ces eaux-là c'est atroce : les trails qui pourrait être sympa dans l'absolu type CRX sont de véritables atrocités au niveau esthétique. En  gros si j'ai bien compris le trail maintenant c'est une machine pour ado, même au-delà de 125 : couleurs criardes, esthétiques disons "post-moderne"...
> Les 600 ça suce abusivement et ça pousse limite trop (qui a dit lopette?),mais on commence à avoir des machines supportables selon mes critères.


Ma DL650 de 2009 a fait du 5,5 de moyenne sur 36000km (5,7 sur 55000km avec celle de 2005 qui n'avait pas de double allumage).
En 2011, dernier périple dans les Dolomites (j'y retourne cet été avec la Super T ), sur place, et en allumant bien (on avait fait un petit groupe de 5 copains en solo sur DL et Tiger800), j'étais à moins de 5l/100...
La nouvelle DL650 (dont je n'aime pas le look) consomme encore moins... tu as le confort en solo et en duo, la souplesse, ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2014)

Pfffffff !!! Vous êtes des "petits" ! 

C'est ça qu'il nous faut ... *BOSS HOSS V8* ... arghhhhh !!!!!!!:love: ... 6,2 L 455 CV et 495 kilos




​


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Avril 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffffff !!! Vous êtes des "petits" !
> 
> C'est ça qu'il nous faut ... *BOSS HOSS V8* ... arghhhhh !!!!!!!:love: ... 6,2 L 455 CV et 495 kilos
> image de *Monstre*​



Ouais, café racer, parce que le pneu arrière dans les courbes...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ouais, café racer, parce que le pneu arrière dans les courbes...



En fait, elle ne tourne pas ! Le guidon est fixé définitivement en ligne droite !!!!! Quand on roule en Boss Hoss, on ne s'abaisse pas à tourner !:love: ... Idem pour les freins ! Il n'y a que les lâches qui freinent !

ps : J'en veux une ! ... _Euh ! pour compenser_ ...


----------



## Le docteur (15 Avril 2014)

*@OlivierMarly*
La XT 500, pour moi ça a été longtemps (et c'est encore) la bécane de références. Par contre il semblerait qu'il faut se méfier de soucis mécaniques sur des machines qui ne sont pas sorties à l'époque du super sans-plomb.
Ce qui est chiant sur les motos un peu préparées, c'est qu'il vaut mieux s'y connaître en mécanique et/ou avoir de vrais mécanos près de chez soi.
Pour la XT il y a UNE modif que j'aimerais faire immédiatement : suspendre les repose-pieds passagers si c'est possible, parce que je ne peux pas faire subir une torture pareille aux genoux de ma blonde. Elle m'assommerait au bout de 5 bornes, de toute manière.
C'est vrai aussi qu'une Kawa ou une Triumph façon scrambler ça peut être sympa aussi.

Pour ce qui est de Mash, Fourgeaud a longtemps eu pignon sur rue dans mon bled. J'ai appris que c'était lui qui avait créé la SIMA. 
Hyosung, c'est plutôt coréen non ? (construit en Chine?). J'aurais tendance à faire davantage confiance aux Coréens.
-------------

*@Romuald*:
 t'es sûr que les selles en bois sont des caractéristiques de Honda ? Je me dis que ça ne peut pas être pire que Suzuki (une MTX 125, c'était plus confortable qu'une DR 600).
Elle est sympa ta bécane, même si j'ai le même problème de quintal que toi et les selles dures je ne suis pas forcément fan (un défaut des Mash, d'ailleurs, c'est authentiquement une vraie planche).


---------------

*@Michio *:
 Ça commence à faire un peu plus 5,5l et ça se rapproche des bagnoles, ce qui représente une barrière psychologique chez moi.

*@Zebig* :
 pour sucer, celle-là elle doit sucer... On dirait qu'il y en a deux.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h11 ----------

J'ai failli oublier le détail qui tue sur la XT500 : le kick-sur-gros-mono. Une moto d'homme.


----------



## OlivierMarly (16 Avril 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ouais, café racer, parce que le pneu arrière dans les courbes...



wouah l'ôt hé.

C'est pas un café racer, c'est un muscle bike. Ca sert à rien, ça tourne pas, ça avance pas non plus ou alors sur une autoroute déserte. Je parle pas du poids avec le haut moteur... haut placé > centre de gravité haut = maniabilité nulle.

Pour Hyosung, je me trompe et tu as raison, c'est coréen.

Pour la XT et autres bécanes de cet âge (c'est vrai avec le super sans plomb 95). Il faut mettre du super 98. Ce qui est dangereux pour les moteurs c'est l'éthanol qui bouffe les joints. BMW et tous les autres déconseillent fortement (voire n'assument pas la garantie) le SP95e.
Avant les ZRX, j'ai eu différentes machines dont une Honda 750V de 85 que j'ai gardé jusqu'en 2002. Pas de soucis à condition d'y mettre du 98 ou à l'époque quand encore dispo du 95 sans ethanol.

Pour les machines types XS yamaha, triumph scrambler ou W800, pas de problèmes particuliers si entretien suivi. C'est comme tout: sur mac os tu passes régulièrement "les autorisations", sur ces machines tu les laisses chauffer gentiment en roulant sous les 3000 (éviter la chauffe à l'arrêt sur la latérale, mieux pour la lubrification du haut moteur) et GAZZZ!

Dans un autre genre, j'ai un pote qui roule avec une Z 1000R de 83-84, remise à neuf par un bon (pas si chère qu'on le croit). Il roule tous les jours avec alors qu'elle est en config. "sport- Lawson replica" (vendue d'origine par Kawa). Aujourd'hui une moto fait ses 100 000Km comme qui rigole à condition de la respecter et d'être attentif à l'entretien. Je connais quelques ZRX de plus de 200 000 Km qui continuent allègrement leur carrière. (faut dire que à 4000 tr/min on est à 130, et que la zone rouge est à 10500tr... donc on est très très rarement dans les tours en usage normal.)

Bref, passes ton permis, choisis ta dulcinée sur pneus et roules. Quant à madame, elle appréciera de pouvoir aller en ville sans râler pendant 3 jours à cause des bouchons et des parkings et toi tu seras content pour ton porte monnaie (mettre un fauteuil sur une moto, c'est pas pratique .


----------



## Le docteur (16 Avril 2014)

Ah la 1000Z c'était LE gros cube japonais.


----------



## OlivierMarly (17 Avril 2014)

oui, mais là on touche le jackpot.

Pour une bécane état "concours", il faut compter de 13 à 15K. Comme pour les 750 Four de 69 à 75.

J'en rêve mais, c'est pas fait pour rouler en ville: ça chauffe, ça bouffe de l'huile, faut régler en permanence...

J'ai eu une 900Z1, géniale... hormis l'allumage.


----------



## michio (18 Avril 2014)

ledocteur a dit:
			
		

> Ça commence à faire un peu plus 5,5l et ça se rapproche des bagnoles, ce qui représente une barrière psychologique chez moi.


J'm'a gourré, c'est 4,5 et 4,7 que je voulais écrire (5,5/100, c'est ce que je fais avec la SuperT).




OlivierMarly a dit:


> Aujourd'hui une moto fait ses 100 000Km comme qui rigole à condition de la respecter et d'être attentif à l'entretien.


J'ai mal quand je vois des mecs démarrer, clac, vraoumgazàdonf...

Ou les burns à froid.

Ou les rupteurs à froid...

Zaiment pas leurs bécanes ces mecs-là...



OlivierMarly a dit:


> Bref, passes ton permis, choisis ta dulcinée sur pneus et roules. Quant à madame, elle appréciera de pouvoir aller en ville sans râler pendant 3 jours à cause des bouchons et des parkings et toi tu seras content pour ton porte monnaie (mettre un fauteuil sur une moto, c'est pas pratique .



La réciproque est vraie aussi :rateau:


----------



## OlivierMarly (18 Avril 2014)

michio a dit:


> J'm'a gourré, c'est 4,5 et 4,7 que je voulais écrire (5,5/100, c'est ce que je fais avec la SuperT).
> 
> 
> J'ai mal quand je vois des mecs démarrer, clac, vraoumgazàdonf...
> ...



Ca dépend du fauteuil et de la moto. Une pocket bike s'installe très bien sur un fauteuil club.

A propos des malades qui tirent sur leur bécane à froid, moi ça m'arrange, on les voit moins longtemps. Puis, ça fait bosser des copains.
Z'avez déjà vu un bac de cylindre fêlé de part en part? moi si la semaine dernière! Le gars a fait le kéké au rupteur... il y a eu rupture effectivement, les pistons ont voulu se barrer.


----------



## woulf (18 Avril 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Z'avez déjà vu un bac de cylindre fêlé de part en part? moi si la semaine dernière! Le gars a fait le kéké au rupteur... il y a eu rupture effectivement, les pistons ont voulu se barrer.



De l'importance du choix judicieux de son type de moteur dans ce cas précis. Le bicylindre en L peut être redoutablement dangereux pour les miches dans ce cas 
Bon, avec un flat-twin, elles sont à l'abri (en même temps, le risque le genre se prête moins au kéké-rupteur. Encore que...)


----------



## Le docteur (18 Avril 2014)

Avec un flat-twin tu te retrouves pris en charge par la cellule antiterroriste.


----------



## OlivierMarly (19 Avril 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Avec un flat-twin tu te retrouves pris en charge par la cellule antiterroriste.



faut dire que faire un burn en BM à proximité de l'Elysée n'est pas une très bonne idée.

Quand les sinistres ont vu le piston planté dans le plafond...

Ha, quel bonheur d'entendre la charge des CRS le soir au fond de la cour.


----------



## woulf (28 Avril 2014)

Me v'la en processus de repassage de permis... J'ai même failli rater le code. 1e question: quelle est la vitesse maximale sur une route de gravier ? Vous auriez mis 70 km/h, vous ? Ben pas moi. 
Au final, 4 fautes sur 5...
Passage du circuit fermé le 8 mai prochain et petit rafraichissement de mémoire demain soir avec moto-école (surtout pour savoir ce qu'ils regardent en particulier).

Quant à la bécane, j'ai spotté une... RT1100 de 99.
Exactement la même que celle que j'ai eue, jusqu'à la couleur, identique (noire).
71000 kms, entretenue par un amoureux de sa bécane, un béhèmiste pur jus. 5000$ (dites vous que ça ferait 5000 roros en Europe, c'est la réalité des coûts de la vie. Le taux de change ne profite qu'aux touristes !). Je me tâte encore un peu, il est un peu rouillé le pépère (et le bref essai routier sur route mouillée-que ça glissait pas que dans la tête) l'a confirmé


----------



## Le docteur (28 Avril 2014)

Je me disais que ce n'était plus trop pour moi, et au final j'ai envie de m'y remettre. Ca doit être la version deux roues sur démon de midi. 

Ah! Tiens, en parlant de de BM, c'est bien une 650 RG que je vois à chaque fois que je fais mes courses. Ca me tue cette bécane. 

70, c'est la vitesse _maxi_. Je ne me serais pas planté si j'avais pensé bien fort à ça. Sinon, pareil.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h52 ----------

Je suis prêt à me décider pour une Varad 125 : j'en ai vu une que je trouve sympa, avec 20000 au compteur et qui semble bien entretenue. Bon, c'est déjà une dame de 12 ans d'âge (une carbu, donc).
On me souffle que je devrais essayer au cas où ça me semblerait poussif. En même temps je n'ai jamais eu que des 125 et le pote qui me conseille ça à une 1200.


----------



## OlivierMarly (29 Avril 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je me disais que ce n'était plus trop pour moi, et au final j'ai envie de m'y remettre. Ca doit être la version deux roues sur démon de midi.
> 
> Ah! Tiens, en parlant de de BM, c'est bien une 650 RG que je vois à chaque fois que je fais mes courses. Ca me tue cette bécane.
> 
> ...



Ton pote a raison.

D'un coté tu as une 125 mono avec 11 à 13CV pour un poids plume, de l'autre tu as une enclume bi-cylindre (diam. des pistons plus petits) que tu vas devoir cravacher en plus de son poids qui vient grêver le couple.
Les 2 iront aussi vite (ou à peu près), mais l'une sera agile et souple quand l'autre sera pataude et molle.
Ce que tu aimes dans les trails, c'est le coté couple, poussé dans le dos... Ca tu l'auras avec un mono. Sur de plus grosses cylindrée (>600), un bi sera plus coupleux à cylindrée égale qu'un multi (type 3 ou 4). Le XT avait une poussée de tracteur mais était limité en régime maxi. La 500 CB bicylindre avait 20CV de plus, 40KMH de mieux mais pas de coup de pied au cul à l'essorage de poignée..

Pour avoir du couple sur un multicylindre, il faut viser les gros cubes ( 1000 et au dessus).

D'un autre cotée, la Varadero est valorisante, elle ressemble à un "gros" cube. Elle est très logeable et s'accommode bien d'un top case qui ne l'alourdit pas trop visuellement. Par contre; entretien rigoureux à prévoir, consommation en hausse, plus recherchée sur le marché du vol (comme les Xmax). Dans les marrantes à caractères, il y a aussi la VanVan de Suz: gros pneus, mono coupleux (tout étant relatif) et bécane sympathique pour les quidams.

Bref, fais toi plaisir.


----------



## Le docteur (29 Avril 2014)

Ouais, tu me refous des doutes.
Je sais que si ce n'est la tronche de la machine, j'aimais bien la 125 Derbi (mais elle fait encore un chouïa mobilette &#8212;non pas mouillette psychopathe de correcteur!!!p!! il me l'a remis!!!) parce que je la sens mieux pour ce que j'ai pu voir au démarrage (voir, pas essayer). 
J'ai essayé une 600 mono, ça fait un peu trop de coup de piston dans les fesses pour moi et ce qui m'impressionnait visuellement au démarrage, c'était les XLV... 750. 
Ca semble coller à ce que tu dis. C'est vrai que le bi (pourtant pour les coups de pistons dans les fesses, euh ! non !) je me méfie. 

Je me rappelle la première vois que j'ai démarré une quatre pattes au kick (une 400 une 500, peut-être une honorable CB, d'ailleurs). J'ai été sidéré du peu de compression pour une machine pareille.

Et un autre pote qui va s'acheter une XJF ! Salaud !

Bon, en même temps c'est un peu gros pour moi.

Je vais finir par me prendre la prochaine Mash, mais il paraît que ses prédecesseures  supportent mal leurs propres vibrations, sont sujettes à de la casse moteur (avec un moule de Suzuki GN, je croyais que c'était increvable ?)

Pour le duo, tu conseillerais quoi en 125 ???


----------



## gKatarn (29 Avril 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Juste pour revenir sur la marque MASH...



J'en ai croisé une_ en vrai _ce midi, une seventy-five : vraiment une bouille sympa et, pour une 125, elle ne fait pas un bruit de mob' 

/me se laisserait bien tenter


----------



## OlivierMarly (30 Avril 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> J'en ai croisé une_ en vrai _ce midi, une seventy-five : vraiment une bouille sympa et, pour une 125, elle ne fait pas un bruit de mob'
> 
> /me se laisserait bien tenter



Elles sont pas mal. C'est vrai. Pour la fiabilité, il ne faut pas perdre de vue que c'est du petit cube très sollicité. Il faut quand même vérifier le niveau d'huile et respecter le temps de chauffe. Et il y a aussi le rodage trop souvent oublié, surtout sur ces machines.

Pour répondre au doc pour le duo, le vanvan me plairait bien: large selle, reposes pieds bien placés. C'est une machine marrante.


----------



## gKatarn (30 Avril 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Il faut quand même vérifier le niveau d'huile et respecter le temps de chauffe. Et il y a aussi le rodage trop souvent oublié, surtout sur ces machines.



Ben moto, auto, hors-bord, airbus... y a qd même un minimum de choses à faire / respecter


----------



## Le docteur (30 Avril 2014)

J'en ai vue une hier, justement, de Vanvan. C'est rigolo mais le réservoir ne me plaît pas trop. Ca fait miniriquiqui. Dans le genre je préfère les TW que j'ai toujours trouvé rigolote (ce qui est moins rigolo, c'est leur vitesse de pointe, mais la Mash ne fait pas mieux).

Les Mash font petites. Les deux "anciennes" la orange pétant et la verte british sont toutes les deux sympa. Théoriquement une déclinaison noire de la seventy-five avec deux trois détails en plus (surpiqûre sur la selle, genre)va  sortir dans quelques jours. Toujours le petit drapeau anglais sur le côté (ben quoi! Honk-Kong, c'était encore anglais il n'y a pas si longtemps, donc la Chine, c'est anglais... hum!).

Si la two-fifty n'a pas de problèmes de vibrations ni de boulons qui se barrent elle peut être sympa aussi, avec sa selle marron (pas en rouge, là non, ça jure) et sa puissance de 125 2t débridée à moins de 3l au 100.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h32 ----------

J'ai regardé pour passer le permis gros cube, et j'ai réalisé que des bécanes sobres comme des chameaux ça existe même en 700cc, effectivement. 
Par contre, vu que je louche vers des gros trails pépères comme la CBX ou NCX ou des néo-rétro comme la W800, je réalise que je peux me gratter pour en toucher un à moins de 6000 euros d'occase.

Bon, sinon ça doit consommer, mais la CB1100, une pure merveille... Et là ça tape encore plus haut.
J'ai regardé les W600, ça tape aussi, c'est "vieux" mais collector.


----------



## OlivierMarly (1 Mai 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'en ai vue une hier, justement, de Vanvan. C'est rigolo mais le réservoir ne me plaît pas trop. Ca fait miniriquiqui. Dans le genre je préfère les TW que j'ai toujours trouvé rigolote (ce qui est moins rigolo, c'est leur vitesse de pointe, mais la Mash ne fait pas mieux).
> 
> Les Mash font petites. Les deux "anciennes" la orange pétant et la verte british sont toutes les deux sympa. Théoriquement une déclinaison noire de la seventy-five avec deux trois détails en plus (surpiqûre sur la selle, genre)va  sortir dans quelques jours. Toujours le petit drapeau anglais sur le côté (ben quoi! Honk-Kong, c'était encore anglais il n'y a pas si longtemps, donc la Chine, c'est anglais... hum!).
> 
> ...



Pourquoi tu regardes pas coté 650 yamaha?
http://www.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fp2.storage.canalblog.com%2F23%2F73%2F149330%2F31500861.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fmc3sclassic.canalblog.com%2Farchives%2F2008%2F10%2F17%2F10985195.html&h=573&w=800&tbnid=FdktNVkrquzKKM%3A&zoom=1&docid=PIRYJCa-aGsrdM&ei=u91hU-hmxso9io6AmAM&tbm=isch&client=safari&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=2549&page=1&start=0&ndsp=15&ved=0CGcQrQMwBQ

Ca se trouve d'occase et ça reste abordable en entretien. Il y en a eu plusieurs versions dont une "custom". Position de conduite classique mais impression bizarre au guidon qui était monté très souple (silent block énorme). Ca tient le pavé mais ça donner l'impression de flou.


----------



## Bombigolo (6 Mai 2014)

Vu ce week end chez le concessionnaire du coin : http://www.motoplanete.com/yamaha/4752/SR-400-2014/contact.html

Une réedition d'un modèle mythique ( à mes yeux ) , j'ai failli craquer et sortir la CB , sauf que : 6000&#8364; !! 

Refaire du neuf avec du vieux , je veux bien , mais à ce prix la &#8230;


----------



## Romuald (6 Mai 2014)

Pour ce prix la, en plus du look, tu as deux trucs bien utiles mais oubliés sur les mob' d'aujourd'hui : de vrais gardes-boue et des soufflets de fourche.

Et lis l'article, ce n'est pas une reédition : elle n'a pas cessé d'être commercialisée depuis les 70's, même si son retour en France n'a lieu que maintenant du fait de la vague retro.


----------



## michio (6 Mai 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Par contre, vu que je louche vers des gros trails pépères comme la CBX ou NCX ou des néo-rétro comme la W800, je réalise que je peux me gratter pour en toucher un à moins de 6000 euros d'occase.


Les 700NCX de 2012 voire 2013 sont sous les 6000 largement.
Les DL650 de 2012 aussi (ma DL de 2009 a été reprise avec 36000km l'an dernier à 5000 -1000 au-dessus de la cote- avec tous les accessoires possibles -valises, topcase, bulle haute, poignées chauffantes, béquille centrale, ...).
Les W800 sont plus rares et plus chères si tu restes dans le néo rétro...


----------



## Le docteur (6 Mai 2014)

Bentiens, ça tombe bien, tu vas pouvoir me dire : ça consomme 4l une V-Strom 650 ou 6l ??? Parce qu'on peu en trouver des anciennes peu chères.


----------



## Bombigolo (7 Mai 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Pour ce prix la, en plus du look, tu as deux trucs bien utiles mais oubliés sur les mob' d'aujourd'hui : de vrais gardes-boue et des soufflets de fourche.
> 
> .



Pour ce prix la , tu as un 600 4 cylindres , refroidissement liquide et freinage correct , avec 80ch &#8230;
la mode "vintage" a bon dos , surtout qu'il ne s'agit dans ce cas que de greffer une injection 
sur un modele déjà largement amorti , ainsi que , je le concède , des soufflets de fourche à 20 roros 




Le docteur a dit:


> Bentiens, ça tombe bien, tu vas pouvoir me dire : ça consomme 4l une V-Strom 650 ou 6l ??? Parce qu'on peu en trouver des anciennes peu chères.



Le 1000 tourne entre 5 et 7l suivant le type de conduite ( je monte à 8 en très énervé ) , le 650 doit faire au moins
un demi litre de moins dans les mêmes conditions .
Note que la cote du 1000 en occasion chute bien depuis l'arrivé du nouveau modèle , et il ne te coutera
guère plus en assurance / entretien , pour une plage d'utilisation ( surtout en duo ) plus intéressante  .


----------



## Romuald (7 Mai 2014)

C'était de la légère ironie 
[mode vieuxcon-cétaitmieuxavant]
Mais aussi un coup de gueule contre la mode actuelle qui veut que les gardes-boue soit purement décoratifs voire absents, et les économies de bouts de chandelle style suppression des soufflets de fourche et de la centrale. Le progrès n'en est pas toujours un.
[/mode]


----------



## OlivierMarly (7 Mai 2014)

juste une remarque:

les soufflets de fourches sont utiles en tout terrain (et encore) mais sont des caches misères en réalité.
Les cochonneries s'y accumulent et s'agglomèrent pour finir par attaquer les joints spis et les chromes des tubes de fourche.
Il faudrait les nettoyer après chaque sortie sous la flotte...


----------



## Le docteur (7 Mai 2014)

En tout cas, ce sont des cochonneries à nettoyer et ça finit toujours par faire plus ou moins crade au final (je ne parle que de l'aspect esthétique).


----------



## Romuald (7 Mai 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> juste une remarque:
> 
> les soufflets de fourches sont utiles en tout terrain (et encore) mais sont des caches misères en réalité.


On ne doit pas avoir la même expérience de leur utilité alors. Les seuls joints spi que j'ai eu à changer (sans compter un polissage au 600 des fourreaux) furent sur mon SLR650 qui n'en avait pas. Et les trois qui en avaient (125K5, DR125, XTZ660) n'ont connu ni rayure ni micro pet' de gravillon entrainant une fuite.


----------



## Bombigolo (7 Mai 2014)

Maintenant , y'a ça , qui pour quelques euros peut t'eviter de ruiner tes tubes ,
j'en ai mis sur les motos qui n'avaient rien , et vu leur état , c'est assez efficace :


----------



## michio (10 Mai 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Bentiens, ça tombe bien, tu vas pouvoir me dire : ça consomme 4l une V-Strom 650 ou 6l ??? Parce qu'on peu en trouver des anciennes peu chères.


Sur mon modèle de 2005, j'ai consommé 5,2/100 sur 54000km.
Sur le modèle 2009, 4,5/100 sur 36000km (par comparaison, j'en suis à 5,6/100 avec la Super Ténéré...).
Sur le modèle 2009, je suis passé plusieurs fois sous les 4l, en roulage souple, mais sans forcément faire de course à la conso.
Le max étant entre 5,5 et 5,8 lors de liaison autoroutières avec bagages et vent de face (135kmh réels).
Les liaisons sur nationales, entre 90 et 100kmh réels, la conso tombait à 4-4,2 /100.
En moyenne, plus de 350km par plein.

La 2005 consommait un poil plus (simple allumage contrairement à la 2009).
Dans les deux cas aussi, j'avais monté un pignon de sortie de boîte de 16 dents au lieu du 15 d'origine, très peu pénalisant pour les reprises, et très favorable pour l'allonge et la conso justement.

Tu dois pouvoir trouver des modèles après 2007 (avec ABS donc) entre 3 et 4000 avec tout l'équipement qui va bien.


----------



## Le docteur (10 Mai 2014)

C'est vrai que c'est tentant.
Merci pour tous ces détails. Suzuki avait promis 10% de conso en moins sur les nouveaux modèles, si je ne m'abuse. 
C'est vrai que la différence avec une 125 est bien là mais reste encore de l'ordre du supportable. D'autant plus que ça m'étonnerait que ça descende à 3l tout de même.


----------



## michio (12 Mai 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est tentant.
> Merci pour tous ces détails. Suzuki avait promis 10% de conso en moins sur les nouveaux modèles, si je ne m'abuse.


J'ai des copains passés sur la nouvelle, et elle consomme effectivement moins.
Perso, je l'aime moins que l'ancienne pour le look, mais lors de son essai, je l'avais trouvée réussie pour le reste.

On ne peut pas tout avoir malheureusement : le look, les performances, la conso, le confort, la protection, ... et comme on a tous notre propre cahier des charges 
Honda fait visiblement un bon boulot avec sa NCX ; là aussi, y'a de la polyvalence et de la conso.
C'est d'ailleurs l'argumentaire de vente.

Je vois mal Kawa se lancer là-dedans par rapport à leur "image".


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mai 2014)

4e de couv. d'une BD de Margerin


----------



## Tuncurry (22 Mai 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En ce qui concerne la qualité de fabrication et la puissance (environ 30 CV, si je me souviens bien :rateau je sais exactement ce qui m'attend ) - d'ailleurs mon frère me conseille de me munir d'une balayette pour ramasser les petites pièces qui vont tomber à droite et à gauche !
> 
> Ce que j'adore sur cette moto, c'est d'abord le look que je trouve génial, ensuite la position de conduite qui ne casse pas le dos et surtout le "pom pom pom" du mono qui ne peut qu'attirer la sympathie !
> 
> Je vais prendre rendez-vous pour un essai et prendre la décision ensuite !



Salut, 
Je roule avec depuis un peu plus de 2 ans et je confirme tes impressions. Elle est très agréable à conduire, surtout en ville, ou en ballade sur les petits chemins, notamment grace au couple d'enfer qu'elle a. Aucune fatigue même après plus de 150 km d'une traite. Il faut juste éviter les routes et autoroutes pour lesquelles tu pourrais dépasser les 80 km/h. En fait, c'est à partir de 100Km/H (max 120 compteur sur la mienne) que les pièces commencent à partir et je t'assure que c'est pas des histoires... J'ai perdu pas mal de pièces détachées à commencer par les caches latéraux, les rétro, les boulons de selle, le pignon de roue, etc. 
Ensuite, c'est assez galère d'en retrouver car il n'y a pas de pièces en France, ca met des plombes à commander et c'est parfois meme pas la bonne pièce... Hormis ce point là et la piètre qualité des aciers (ca rouille fastoche), le reste est vraiment cool : consommation, entretien , etc.


----------



## OlivierMarly (23 Mai 2014)

j'ai un copain qui fabrique des remorques motos, ça peut servir pour stocker les pièces baladeuses.

Nan mais allo quoi! 
t'es un motard et t'as même pas une clé anglaise!
nan mais allo quoi!


----------



## Bombigolo (25 Mai 2014)

Ben moi j'ai un collègue qui en a une , avec le total look ( casque bol  ) 
et j'en ai marre de le pousser régulièrement le soir à la débauche !!

Sinon , quand ça roule , c'est assez sympa


----------



## woulf (3 Juin 2014)

Bon, ça y est, finalement je peux enfin rouler légalement sur les routes québécoises 
Et vient le temps de choisir la prochaine monture...

Bon, et là, j'ai presque honte... j'ai essayé un Sportster roadster 883 2002 tout à l'heure et j'ai pas détesté, loin de là :rose:
Bon, j'ai aussi essayé un CBR600F de 2004: la torture de rester en dessous de 80, je vous dis pas. Et comme ici les flics n'ont que ça à faire et ne rigolent vraiment pas avec la vitesse, ben finalement la HD, c'est pas si con.
En plus, le prix des plaques est du simple au double depuis qu'ils ont décidé de surtaxer les sportives. Déjà que 500$ par an pour la plaque c'est pas donné, si on passe à plus du double pour rouler 4-5 mois max...

Des ducat' malheureusement les prix sont bien plus élevés et pour le peu d'usage que je compte en faire, j'ai comme un doute.

Tant qu'à faire dans la moto mythique, je vais sûrement aller voir un VMax de 97, 40000 bornes, aucune modif dessus. Parce que quand même, un VMax, hein.

Et voilà, d'un coup je suis devenu plus vieux que pour une bohème... mûr pour une HD. Bordel...
Des bécanes que je n'aurais sans doute jamais acheté en Europe, mais ici, c'est vraiment pas le même usage. Loisir et balade. Et pour ça, j'avoue que je considère un peu plus un petit sportster (bon en plus il est orange avec le 2 en 1  )


----------



## Vin©ent (5 Juin 2014)

woulf a dit:


> ...finalement la HD, c'est pas si con...



Bon, je dois vieillir (aussi) car je commence à me dire la même chose ! :rose:  (apparemment, possibilité de louer dans certaines concessions HD ici en France... bien envie d'en essayer une quelques jours sur les routes provençales... ceci dit, faut voir aussi le prix de la loc car avec HD, on peut s'attendre au pire niveau tarifs !  )



woulf a dit:


> ..un  VMax de 97, 40000 bornes, aucune modif dessus...



Ha ha, très bon ça, j'ai pas mal roulé avec celle de mon frangin il y a quelques années, bons souvenirs, grosses sensations (-> kit "Supertrapp" !  :afraid:...) 

Sinon, j'en profite, quel est votre avis sur ce type de 2 roues (voir la vidéo) je pense ici surtout à l'aspect pratique et usage quotidien, quand on habite / bosse en ville, plus que l'aspect "plaisir" (quoique)... Bien envie d'essayer ça aussi.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juin 2014)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Sinon, j'en profite, quel est votre avis sur ce type de 2 roues (voir la vidéo) je pense ici surtout à l'aspect pratique et usage quotidien, quand on habite / bosse en ville, plus que l'aspect "plaisir" (quoique)... Bien envie d'essayer ça aussi.



Mais ont-ils prévu un emplacement pour la bouteille en plastique ?

[YOUTUBE]JukoRln4Zz8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vin©ent (5 Juin 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais ont-ils prévu un emplacement pour la bouteille en plastique ?



Dis-donc toi, tu vas bosser un peu au lieu d'aller sur MacG ?


----------



## woulf (11 Juin 2014)

Bon, finalement, on ne change pas les rayures d'un zèbre... Du coup, j'ai opté pour une vénérable 1100RT de 96 affichant un état exceptionnel (ça vieillit drôlement bien quand même ces bouzins-là) et 77000 kms. 
Bleu presque "gendarmerie nationale, veuillez présenter les papiers du véhicule". Dommage qu'au Québec les motos de police soient blanches ^^ 

Je ne regrette pas la HD essayée. Le sportster ressemble à un 103 kitté à côté. Les passagers ne se plaindront pas non plus.
Quant au VMax, c'est certain que ça reste une machine mythique, mais je suis certain que sur le mouillé, je n'aurais pas non plus de regrets


----------



## legritch (12 Juin 2014)

Le casque Predator


----------



## Le docteur (13 Juin 2014)

> Vous ne vous ferez plus arrêter par les flics


Euh! Comment dire ? Publicité mensongère ?


----------



## legritch (14 Juin 2014)

Ce site présente de façon humoristique des objets un peu spéciaux que l'on peut acheter sur d'autres sites. ;-)


----------



## Le docteur (14 Juin 2014)

Non, mais ça j'avais compris. Mais il existe vraiment, ce casque ?


----------



## legritch (17 Juin 2014)

Si tu cliques sur le bouton «j'en veux un» tu verras que oui 

Sinon en Russie les jeunes femmes prennent des risques :


----------



## Romuald (17 Juin 2014)

J'aurai d'ailleurs tendance à dire que le casque ne lui sert à rien parce qu'il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de neurones à protéger 


Note aux éventuels esprits chagrins : c'eut été "un" au lieu d'"une", ma réaction aurait été la même


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Juin 2014)

ben quoi... elle a mis des gants et de l'écran total !


----------



## patlek (27 Juin 2014)

Il y a les policières qui ' attendent:






http://www.telestar.fr/2014/article...uniformes-trop-sexy-seront-sanctionnees-32715


----------



## Le docteur (28 Mai 2016)

J'en profite pour réactiver le fil. 
Ca m'arrangerait de trimballer mon MBP en moto, mais j'hésite. 
Un sac à dos, c'est une mauvaise idée (niveau sécurité) ou pas.
Et quid des vibrations et choc au niveau de l'ordinateur.


----------



## Romuald (29 Mai 2016)

Pour ma part c'est sac de transport pour PC, donc un peu rembourré, dans le top-case. Lequel dispose d'une sangle élastique maintenant plus ou moins le chargement lui évitant de faire des bonds à l'intérieur.
Pas de souci jusqu'à maintenant (3 ans) mais je roule plus sur des voies rapides - quoique  - que sur des rues mal pavées pour aller au taf. Et le PC a un SSD, pas un disque à plateau, ça limite les atterissages de tête .

Quant à la sécurité 'dans le sac à dos', oui c'est une mauvaise idée. Pas autant que d'y trimballer son U , mais quand même. Surtout que si tu tombes dessus, si tu t'en sors il y a peu de chances que lui aussi, alors qu'à l'abri dans le top-case tu augmentes ses chances.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mai 2016)

Je dirais exactement la même chose que Romuald !

En ce qui concerne les vibrations, je ne crois pas que ce soit un problème important avec la majorité des motos actuelles ... sauf bien sûr, si tu roules en Harley ! 

De mon côté, je n'ai plus de moto pour l'instant (à part le trike de mon frérot ... ), mais je me tâte pour en racheter une !

Comme les moyens me manquent pour me re-payer une Harley, je lorgne vers la Triumph Street Twin qui me semble un excellent compromis ... Faut que je me décide !


----------



## Le docteur (29 Mai 2016)

Oh ! Je recommence doucement : ma blonde m'a offert une Varadero 125. 
Le top case, je trouve ça passablement inesthétique sur ce genre de machines. Et je me demande si ça ne peut pas devenir un brise-reins en cas d'accident.


----------



## luc1en (29 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,

pas de top-case, mais dans une sacoche de réservoir, j'utilise de la mousse découpée dans un matelas de fitness (20 mm d'épaisseur). Cela protège mon matériel photo ou plus rarement le MacBook, un modèle à disque dur.


----------



## Le docteur (29 Mai 2016)

J'y avais pensé. C'était même ce qui m'avait semblé le plus logique. 
Par contre il faudrait que je recouvre le réservoir.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## luc1en (29 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,

ah oui, une Victory, la place ne manque pas,… Trouver le couvre-réservoir adapté chez un fabricant européen risque d'être délicat. Pourquoi pas dans une des valises ?
Ou bien un sac de selle ; j'ai la petite Spider de Bagster, il y a un plus grand modèle.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2016)

C'est juste une photo prise par plaisir comme celle ci 



​


----------



## luc1en (29 Mai 2016)

Méprise de ma part en effet 

Je roule sur plus classique et parfois je voyage, d'où les sacoches en tout genre.


----------



## Tox (29 Mai 2016)

Sur la GS, ayant top case et valises, je n'ai jamais connu de problème de vibrations destructrices pour mon matériel informatique (10 ans que ça dure).

Sur les motos dont l'esthétique souffre de la présence d'une bagagerie, j'utilise des sangles à serrages rapides sur le siège arrière. La mousse du siège amorti les chocs et permet un serrage qui ne glisse pas. Je fais ainsi sur une GSX-R 1100 de 1991 sans avoir noté un quelconque problème.

Le sac à dos est à mon sens un petit risque en cas de choc, mais surtout un plus gros risque en terme de liberté de mouvements (et de la fatigue qui peut accompagner cette gêne sur un trajet plus long).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...je lorgne vers la Triumph Street Twin qui me semble un excellent compromis ... Faut que je me décide !



Mais qu'est-ce que je suis con ! 

Je m'étais presque décidé pour la Triumph et voilà qu'il me prend l'idée de passer quand même chez Harley ... Et je tombe sur un Sporster Seventy two de toute beauté ... Arghhhhhhh ! 







Je suis fichu ! ​


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2016)

* theBig*

Avec un _V-twin Harley_ (« good vibrations ») - comment tu gères  la question des chaussettes ? 

Tu les laisses dégringoler en accordéon dans tes pompes jusqu'à la fin du trajet ? Tu t'arrêtes toutes les 30 bornes pour te les remonter ? Ou tu mets des fixe-chaussettes en scotches le bord élastique à tes poils de pattes ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> * theBig*
> 
> Avec un _V-twin Harley_ (« good vibrations ») - comment tu gères la question des chaussettes ?
> 
> Tu les laisses dégringoler en accordéon sur tes pompes jusqu'à la fin du trajet ? Tu t'arrêtes toutes les 30 bornes pour te les remonter ? Ou tu mets des fixe-chaussettes en scotches le bord élastique à tes poils de pattes ?



J'ai eu 2 Harley's jusqu'à présent et... ... effectivement, les chaussettes tombent dans le fond des bottes, mais on s'habitue vite ! 

Mais c'est tellement bon !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2016)

A ton âge ,c'est un bon début pour s'habituer a parkinson


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2016)

Si je veux en profiter encore, c'est maintenant ou jamais ... Après ce sera trop tard !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Si je veux en profiter encore, c'est maintenant ou jamais ... Après ce sera trop tard !



Un changement dans ta vie ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un changement dans ta vie ?



 ... Pas du tout ! Simplement le besoin et l'envie de retrouver une sensation de liberté que j'ai connue durant des années quand je faisais de la moto ... Le vent, la pluie et le soleil dans la gueule, il n'y a que ça de vrai ! 

En plus, quand je pratiquais, j'étais au top physiquement et moralement ! ... Et ça me manque ! 

Mais plus pour longtemps ... ...


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Pas du tout ! Simplement le besoin et l'envie de retrouver une sensation de liberté que j'ai connue durant des années quand je faisais de la moto ... Le vent, la pluie et le soleil dans la gueule, il n'y a que ça de vrai !
> 
> En plus, quand je pratiquais, j'étais au top physiquement et moralement ! ... Et ça me manque !
> 
> Mais plus pour longtemps ... ...



Pourquoi pas un cabriolet ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pourquoi pas un cabriolet ?


La sensation au volant d'un cabrio n'a rien à voir avec les sensations que tu ressens au guidon d'une moto, ne serait ce que pour les "vibrations" sataniques des Harley's ! 

Le must est de retrouver une ancienne Harley à carbus parce que l'injection électronique a gâché un peu le plaisir ! Pouvoir jouer avec le choke au démarrage pour obtenir une sonorité "divine" fait maintenant partie du passé pour les nouveaux modèles !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2016)

Fonce a la boutique te faire plaisir


----------



## Le docteur (8 Juin 2016)

Une triumph ?
Les Harley, des fois, je me demande si ça les coups de pistons dans le ionf ne te tassent pas les vertébres


----------



## patlek (8 Juin 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pourquoi pas un cabriolet ?



Ou,

Très belle Simca P 60

Petites réparations à prévoir

Plaisantins s'abstenir

https://www.leboncoin.fr/voitures/963857523.htm?ca=6_s


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> Les Harley, des fois, je me demande si ça les coups de pistons dans le ionf ne te tassent pas les vertébres



Je t'assure que non ! J'ai le dos très sensible (double hernie discale) et à partir du moment où tu prends une selle relativement confortable avec un petit dosseret pour assurer le maintien, les vibrations agissent comme une sorte de massage.
D'ailleurs, mes douleurs s'estompaient quand je faisais de la moto ! 
Par contre, mais je crois que c'est valable pour toutes les motos, mieux vaut éviter de se prendre un beau nid de poule à l'improviste ! Là, tu chies !  ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2016)

Pour moi, le gros problème de la Harley, c'est son poids (mini 250 kilos pour un sportster) ... et la manier à l'arrêt n'est pas simple ... Faut de bonne jambes et de bons appuis !

Un jour, alors que j'allais faire le plein et que je la maniais "arrêtée", mon pied a glissé sur une tache d'huile et j'ai bien failli me gaufrer lamentablement avec le risque d'attraper la moto sur la jambe !

Autre petit problème, les freins ... en cas de freinage assez poussé, il faut, bien entendu freiner de l'avant et "équilibrer" avec les freins arrières ... Or, sur les 2 Harley's précédentes, il suffisait de mal doser l'arrière pour que les freins se bloquent avec la glissade qui va si bien avec - à présent, le problème semble réglé puisque la plupart des modèles possèdent l'ABS (pas encore testé !)

Mais, à part ça, quel plaisir ! 

ps : en fait, le seul problème de Harley, c'est le prix ...  ... Un peu comme Apple !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> Une triumph ?
> Les Harley, des fois, je me demande si ça les coups de pistons dans le ionf ne te tassent pas les vertébres



Pas mal Une Triumph 
surtout les derniers modèles





​Le bicylindre parallèle de 1700 cm3 envoie 98 chevaux avec entrain et du gros couple de 16 mkg. Avec sa fourche de 47 mm, son gros pneu arrière de 200 mm, ses 300 kgs.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juin 2016)

Après les Ducati, mon fils est passé à la Triumph Speed Triple de 140 CV à sa plus grande satisfaction !
Malheureusement, elle est trop grande pour moi et je ne me sens vraiment pas à l'aise dessus (je crois qu'il l'a fait exprès ! )


----------



## Le docteur (10 Juin 2016)

Personnellement, si je passe un jour sur un gros cube et que je pouvais choisir ce que je veux, je préférerais sans doute un truc type  leur scrambler sur une base Bonneville. Ou alors une Tiger parce que je crois que j'ai repris le virus trail avec la Varad'.
Un pote vient de s'en offrir une (une Tiger).
Ca va être chaud les ballades avec les copains. Je vais me retrouver coincé entre la trois pattes de chez Triumph et une KTM Adventure.
Souhaitez moi bonne chance !
(quand je dis "entre" on est bien d'accord : ça risque surtout d'être loin derrière  )


----------



## Le docteur (10 Juin 2016)

En tout cas, "petite" ou pas, ça y est, je recommence à avoir de grosses difficultés à reprendre la voiture. T'as beau de trimballer casque et blouson, ça te donne un sentiment de liberté pas possible, t'es où tu veux en très peu de temps et rouler redevient un plaisir. En voiture, en général, je pense à autre chose.

J'ai longtemps tout fait à moto et j'ai passé assez tard le permis voiture, dont je ne voulais même pas. Il faut avouer qu'on rempile vite quand on remet la main au guidon quand on est déjà bien mordu à la base.


----------



## Romuald (10 Juin 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> En tout cas, "petite" ou pas, ça y est, je recommence à avoir de grosses difficultés à reprendre la voiture. T'as beau de trimballer casque et blouson, ça te donne un sentiment de liberté pas possible, t'es où tu veux en très peu de temps et rouler redevient un plaisir. En voiture, en général, je pense à autre chose.
> 
> J'ai longtemps tout fait à moto et j'ai passé assez tard le permis voiture, dont je ne voulais même pas. Il faut avouer qu'on rempile vite quand on remet la main au guidon quand on est déjà bien mordu à la base.


re-bienvenue au re-club


----------



## Le docteur (19 Juin 2016)

Merci. Ca fait du bien en tout cas.


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juin 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> je lorgne vers la Triumph Street Twin qui me semble un excellent compromis ... Faut que je me décide !



Pas mieux, ça va viendre


----------



## Powerdom (30 Juin 2016)

moi pour mes 50 ans je me suis offert ça. 






c'est un véhicule très sympa


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juin 2016)

Powerdom a dit:


> moi pour mes 50 ans je me suis offert ça.
> c'est un véhicule très sympa



J'ai également été tenté et j'en ai essayé un ... J'ai été bluffé du confort, de la sécurité générale de l'engin, de la facilité de la boîte semi-auto et du freinage à toute épreuve !

Par contre, en ce qui me concerne, c'était hors budget ... dommage !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2016)

Powerdom a dit:


> moi pour mes 50 ans je me suis offert ça.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Superbe 

Tes retours sur la bête?


----------



## Powerdom (30 Juin 2016)

Ce qui m'a poussé vers le Spyder c'est sa boîte séquentielle avant tout. Et puis son look.
Pour moi qui vient du monde de la moto (enfin ca fait longtemps jamais reconduit sur route depuis 1981) c'est déroutant surtout en virage. Il faut quand même bien tenir la bête. Je pense qu'un bon millier de kilomètre est nécessaire pour le prendre en main.
La selle d'origine n'est pas très confortable surtout sur ce modèle. J'envisage de la faire modifier par un sellier de Chambéry.
Le bicylindre de 1.000 cc est puissant et la boite est agréable. Le coffre avant fait 44L de quoi,partir en week-end avec un petit sac givi sur le porte bagage.
Pas très pratique en ville toutefois ou je reste dans les bouchons.... 160 cm de large.
Moi qui ai eu souvent très froid dans ma jeunesse à moto. J'ai découvert ici les poignées chauffantes. Un régal !

Pour le freinage, oui frein au pied sur les 3 roues. Avec détection d'un passager sous la selle. ABS, anti patinage, VST (remise en ligne en cas de dérapage)

J'ai déjà fait un peu plus de 11.000 km en deux ans avec beaucoup de plaisir.


----------



## Le docteur (30 Juin 2016)

Remonter les files (prudemment) et pouvoir se garer sur des trottoirs, c'est tout de même un des avantages de la moto.


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Juillet 2016)

Powerdom a dit:


> Avec détection d'un passager sous la selle.



Un passager clandestin ?!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Février 2017)

Au passage, recycl'age pour le fun...



​


----------



## r e m y (17 Février 2017)

Sympa pour pédaler dans les Pays froids... par contre, il doit peser une tonne!


----------



## Tox (17 Février 2017)

C'est une version spéciale, réservée aux "Elefantentreffen"


----------



## Powerdom (18 Février 2017)

j'ai pas d'image Toum !

édit : si ma connexion est lente ce matin !


----------



## Le docteur (3 Mai 2017)

Bon ! 
A y'est. Je me suis décidé à m'inscrire pour le lourd.
Déjà on commence les réjouissances en passant le code.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Mai 2017)

Ensuite ?

Dépend si je suis argenté ou non...
Une BMW F GS 800 ou une Suzuki V-Strom 650, je pense. Pas forcément tout de suite tout de suite. De toute manière ce sera d'occasion.

Evidemment, dans les deux cas, bridée, vu que j'ai été assez con pour ne pas m'inscrire avant juin comme je devais le faire pourtant l'an dernier.


----------



## Romuald (4 Mai 2017)

BMW je n'ai eu que des emmerdes avec, mais j'ai peut-être eu un mauvais numéro, et ce n'était pas un 800, donc je me garderai bien de généraliser. Par contre plus jamais pour moi.
Quoiqu'il en soit c'est surcoté, et un ami motociste m'a dit que c'était une des marques qui avait un des plus fort taux de retour en concession.
La V-Strom je l'avais essayé, et bien aimé. Mais Honda a sorti la NC700X à ce moment et j'ai eu une promo dessus. Ca fait cinq ans et 60.000 km, et pas un seul emmerde. Un train de pneus, deux jeux de plaquettes, et un kit chaine (à 58000 !). Par contre pour supporter mon quintal j'ai changé la pompe à vélo d'origine pour un EMC, et tu peux dire adieu au coup de pied aux fesses en mettant la poignée dans le coin - mais du coup faut faire gaffe car tu te retrouves à des vitesses prohibées sans comprendre pourquoi.

Bon courage pour le code, c'est vrai que les neurones ne sont plus ceux de nos vingt ans, j'ai testé


----------



## Le docteur (4 Mai 2017)

Moi aussi je suis au quintal. Bon, j'espère redescendre, mais ça fait tellement longtemps que j'espère que je relativise.
La NC, j'y avais pensé (et a priori j'ai une préférence pour Honda) mais les essais sont ambivalents dessus (le fameux coup de pied au cul). 
J'avais cru comprendre que la CBX avait de bons retours dans un genre proche. C'est du "full" A2, là. Mais avec mon gabarit j'ai un peu peur. 
BM ça doit être bien fini (mais pas forcément beaucoup mieux qu'une Honda, si ça se trouve), Suzuki, normalement un peu moins mais la V-Strom est apparemment très appréciée de ses propriétaires. Je serais bien resté sur Honda, mais je ne trouve pas mon bonheur (si! ce qui s'en rapproche le plus c'est une Transalp 700 mais ça doit être un peu moins "pêchu" qu'une V-Strom — le bridage est censé être bien fait sur cette dernière, d'ailleurs). 
Par contre, le côté plus "light" de Suzuki on doit s'en féliciter lors des révisions. Apparemment elles sont très raisonnables niveau prix, et BM, comment dire ces choses... ils nous enfilent gaiement et avec l'accent.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Mai 2017)

si je peux me permettre, c'est pas plus mal de se faire la main sur une machine pas trop puissante.


----------



## Le docteur (7 Mai 2017)

Ben, dans tous les cas elles feront toujours dans les 48 bourrins de toute manière (quoique : si j'étais maso je peux trouver des V-Strom bridées en 34 ch). 
Ou alors ça fait une différence si c'est du gros bridé ou du full A2 ? On garde une partie du couple ? 

Mon problème c'est que je n'aime pas changer de bécane tous les 2 jours. Ca va déjà me faire mal de revendre la Varadéro (que j'aime bien). 

Ce que tu dis je me le répète pour ne pas trop regretter d'avoir hésité en mai-juin dernier pour passer mon permis. Passer de 15 bourrins à un truc qui tourne aux alentours de 80, c'est peut-être un peu fou. 

Ceci dit je viens de voir une vidéo d'un gars en train d'essayer une KTM 1290 de 160 chevaux. Ca devient délirant. Quand je pense qu'on hallucinait devant les V-Max.


----------



## Romuald (7 Mai 2017)

Bah, 160 bourrins, c'est bon pour allumer les radars sur l'autoroute. Ma NC700 fait dans les 50, et c'est bien suffisant pour s'amuser sur les départementales ou s'extraire des bouchons des voies dites rapides de la région parisienne .
Mais c'est vrai qu'à puissance égale je regrette le coup de pied au cul de mon XT660, qui en plus était un vrai pullman. 500 bornes de virée, juste des fourmillements dans les fesses, alors que la honda est un vrai tape-cul avec une selle en bois


----------



## Le docteur (26 Août 2017)

Je suis en train de passer le permis "lourd". J'ai déjà le code (je ne décolère pas d'avoir loupé l'occasion de passer le permis l'an dernier avant la réforme et le passage obligatoire par le A2).
J'hésite toujours entre plusieurs bécanes. 
— CB500X : Honda ❤️et fiabilité-réseau.
— 502 TRK (Benelli, l'italo-chinois) : correspond assez bien à mon cahier des charges (gros Trail), mais réseau inquiétant
— V-Strom bridé (pas vraiment de défaut et finalement assez sympa, mais bridée)

Je me demande ce qu'on peut espérer en couple d'une moto bridée (ainsi qu'en agrément de conduite). Est-ce que je peux espérer garder le couple de la V-Strom qui intervient 2000 tours sous la puissance maxi ?


----------



## Tox (26 Août 2017)

De mon expérience avec une MT-07 35 kw (celle de ma fille), tout le couple est présent et c'est seulement les envolées lyriques du moulin qui sont (un peu) amputées. Aux vitesses réglementaires, l'expérience s'est révélée bluffante pour un motard tel que moi qui roule depuis plus de 25 ans avec des machines "full".

En fait, il faut vraiment se renseigner sur le type de bridage et bien entendu faire attention à l'architecture du moteur. Je pense qu'un 4 en ligne reste une hérésie en version bridée.


PS : pour moi, BM, c'est le Telelever. Et tant que cette architecture sera présente sur les GS/RT, ces machines resteront les meilleures motos du monde sur route ouverte.


----------



## Le docteur (26 Août 2017)

Les F800GS (qui auraient sans doute ma préférence si j'étais en "full" au niveau du porte-monnaie) ne possèdent pas ce signe distinctif.
Une des raisons pour lesquelles les bmwistes puristes les regardent d'un œil suspicieux ? (apparemment c'est typé route, en même temps).
La principale raison étant sans doute le moteur.

Les MT07, je vais passer là-dessus (je sors du code et je commence la conduite bientôt).
J'en ai entendu du bien y compris sur les versions bridées des moto-écoles.
Par contre, je crains que ça me bloque un peu pour l'architecture. J'ai toujours roulé sur des trucs typés trails ou scrambler. Là, ils les ont rabaissées en plus.
L'idée de faire de la rocade sur des machines basses ne me rassure pas spécialement.

Merci pour ton retour, ça paraît sympa. 
C'est vrai qu'il y a pas mal de système de bridage.

Ce que je me demande, c'est, si je cherche une moto capable de tracter mon poids et ma taille, il vaut mieux que je tape dans une grosse bridée ou dans une moyenne full.


----------



## Tox (26 Août 2017)

Pour le Telelever, même pas besoin d'être un puriste. Une fois que tu as découvert qu'une moto peut, EN VIRAGE, sur freinage appuyé, changer d'angle, tout est dit 

La F800 GS est moins une routière qu'un bon trail moderne capable d'affronter des terrains sur lesquelles une R12 nécessiterait un bien meilleur pilote.

Pour le modèle de moto, la V-Strom 650 a très bonne presse depuis de nombreuses années. Son budget d'entretien est conforme au standard Suzuki. Pourquoi chercher plus loin ?

Ensuite, si le budget est illimité, il y a bien la KTM... Une petite Adventure bridée


----------



## pouppinou (26 Août 2017)

Tox a dit:


> Pour le Telelever, même pas besoin d'être un puriste. Une fois que tu as découvert qu'une moto peut, EN VIRAGE, sur freinage appuyé, changer d'angle, tout est dit



Idem avec le T.S.S. (Triangular Steering System) et effectivement c'est pas un problème de marque ou d'être puriste comme le dit si bien @Tox, c'est juste un problème de conformisme. La religion de la Fourche Upside-Down est bien ancrée ici-bas et le courant majoritaire est bien intégriste comme dans la plus vieille des religions sur terre


----------



## Le docteur (27 Août 2017)

Le seul vrai problème que le pose la v-strom c'est que neuve elle est hors budget et qu'il faut la brider pour les 35kw. Sinon elle me convient bien. 

Aparté : j'ai lu trop d'essais, je crois que je vais faire une crise d'apoplexie au prochain qui note dans les "plus" les hauteurs de selle basses.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Septembre 2017)

Ne cassez plus les oreilles de vos voisins... 

Le Pentagone commande deux autres prototypes de la moto « furtive » SilentHawk


----------



## Le docteur (21 Septembre 2017)

J'avais posté un sujet sur les Zéro et autres engins de fou électriques et à deux roues sur mon FaceBook.
Je pense qu'on va vers une révolution culturelle au niveau des moteurs qui vont du bruit.


----------



## Le docteur (21 Septembre 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Mais c'est vrai qu'à puissance égale je regrette le coup de pied au cul de mon XT660, qui en plus était un vrai pullman. 500 bornes de virée, juste des fourmillements dans les fesses, alors que la honda est un vrai tape-cul avec une selle en bois


J'avais pensé à un XT, mais j'ai un peu de mal avec la forme des nouvelles versions. Du coup je préférerais presque un Ténéré, mais ça a aussi une drôle d'allure.
Mais l'idée du gros mono m'est repassé en tête.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Décembre 2017)

Normalement la commande est passée.
Et le permis est en poche.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2017)

Le docteur a dit:


> Normalement la commande est passée.
> Et le permis est en poche.



Félicitations


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2017)

Le docteur a dit:


> la commande est passée



Le Doc passe des commandes à présent. Je ne te savais pas adepte du Terminal-


----------



## pouppinou (3 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le Doc passe des commandes à présent. Je ne te savais pas adepte du Terminal-



C'est normal la commande est un vyrus


----------



## Le docteur (4 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Félicitations


Oui, une petite V-Strom d'occasion, donc.
J'espère que ça va bien se passer.
Et j'ai reçu le petit papier rose (il est toujours rose, mais ce n'est plus du papier, ou il est sauvagement plastifié et au format carte de crédit).
Saleté de A2 par contre. Devoir brider la bébête, ça me fait mal au cœur, même si je ne suis pas un fou du guidon et qu'à mon avis les 69 bourrins (bourrins érotiques) de la bécane me suffiraient sans doute amplement.


macomaniac a dit:


> Le Doc passe des commandes à présent. Je ne te savais pas adepte du Terminal-


J'aimerais bien, mais à part un petit "uptime" de temps à autre, et les petits "diskutil etc" que tu m'as appris,  je passe peu de commande de ce type...


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2017)

Le docteur a dit:


> je passe peu de commande de ce type...


L'avantage des commandes du Terminal est qu'elles ne coûtent rien. Avoir pour règle de ne passer que des commandes du Terminal est alors une manière de s'enrichir-


----------



## Le docteur (5 Décembre 2017)

C'est tout l'intérêt de la connaissance face à la bassesse mercantile 
Tu passes une commande, ça ne te coûte rien, tu passes une commande à quelqu'un tu l'enrichis sans t'appauvrir (comme tu le fais si souvent).


----------



## Le docteur (5 Décembre 2017)

Ceci dit, un gentil roulage sur le couple sur une jolie route de campagne, ça te coûte peu et ça fait tellement de bien.
Un gentil roulage en couple aussi, d'ailleurs...


----------



## Romuald (5 Décembre 2017)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ceci dit, un gentil roulage sur le couple sur une jolie route de campagne, ça te coûte peu et ça fait tellement de bien.
> Un gentil roulage en couple aussi, d'ailleurs...


Un roulage sans pelle conclu par un roulage de pelle


----------



## Le docteur (6 Décembre 2017)

Pas mal... 
Le programme aussi...


----------



## Le docteur (22 Décembre 2017)

Ca y est, j'y suis.
J'ai un peu le sentiment de changer de monde, là.
Ca pousse ces bestiaux-là (bridage à 47,5 cv ou pas).
Et au niveau équipement et possibilité de déplacement, ça nous met plus ou moins dans la situation d'une voiture (si ce n'est le froid et la protection).
Je suis d'ailleurs bien mieux protégé de la pluie, par contre.


----------



## pouppinou (22 Décembre 2017)

J'imagine le mec sous son casque avec la banane 
Même si il se les gèle en ce moment 
Bonne route à toi. Gaffes, c'est pas la bonne saison.

PS : 47,5cv ça va. Avec un Bi en V de 200cv là il faudra t'attacher les mains au guidon et la butée du dosseret derrière tes fesses pour pas que tu restes sur place au démarrage et à chaque montée de rapport


----------



## Le docteur (22 Décembre 2017)

pouppinou a dit:


> J'imagine le mec sous son casque avec la banane


C'est carrément ça. Je n'imaginais pas à quel point ça me manquait 



pouppinou a dit:


> Même si il se les gèle en ce moment
> Bonne route à toi. Gaffes, c'est pas la bonne saison.


Si tu savais : je l'ai ramené d'une ville à 80 bornes de chez moi (pénurie de V-Strom chez moi, même neuves, le concessionnaire chez qui j'ai eu ma machine en avait plusieurs neuves). 
Ma première ballade avec ma première "vraie" moto se sera faite la nuit tombée, avec bruine et brouillard. Les premiers dix-vingt kms j'ai cru que j'allais crever. Passé ce délai j'avais commencé à me faire à la machine et je me disais que, finalement, j'allais sans doute survivre 



pouppinou a dit:


> PS : 47,5cv ça va. Avec un Bi en V de 200cv là il faudra t'attacher les mains au guidon et la butée du dosseret derrière tes fesses pour pas que tu restes sur place au démarrage et à chaque montée de rapport


J'imagine vaguement. Les deux potes avec lesquels je devrais bientôt rouler (quoique, ils sortent peu en cette saison) sont tous les deux sur des 1190 Adventure. 
Ca n'est pas le même monde non plus. 
Moi j'ai pas de "modes" sur ma machine , pas besoin. 

Mais je pense que pour un coup d'essai... c'est vraiment une super machine.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2017)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est carrément ça. Je n'imaginais pas à quel point ça me manquait
> 
> 
> Si tu savais : je l'ai ramené d'une ville à 80 bornes de chez moi (pénurie de V-Strom chez moi, même neuves, le concessionnaire chez qui j'ai eu ma machine en avait plusieurs neuves).
> ...




Tu es heureux ?? 

une photo de la bete ?

Heureux de te sentir heureux sur ta belle machine


----------



## Le docteur (23 Décembre 2017)

Pour l'instant pas grand-chose.
Si : la photo prise après être avoir bravé les intempéries et la nuit pendant 80 bornes :


----------



## Le docteur (23 Décembre 2017)

Un petit flash back sur une autre machine pour décrire ce que je ressens aujourd'hui :

Il y a de ça un bon petit paquet d'années, j'ai vu un type démarrer comme un boulet de canon avec ça :





C'était une des premières fois que j'en voyais une.
Je me suis dit que c'était vraiment LA bécane.
Moi qui avait un petit attrait pour les customs mais les trouvais un poil "trop" et aussi trop bas. Moi qui m'imaginais difficilement qu'une moto soit autre chose qu'une machine avec assez de débattement pour passer partout (quand je voyais des motards descendre de leur machine pour monter un trottoir, ça me dépassait).
Bref ! J'étais le cul entre deux chaises, entre Trail custom. Trail pour le côté passe-partout, custom pour le look, le son... La 750 XLV, c'était un peu la quintessence de tout ça : une machine haute sur pattes, énorme (pour l'époque), avec un bicylindre (chose encore rare sur des trails), un V-Twin en plus. Une peinture un peu plus street que les classiques TT. Un peu trop d'ailleurs, sans doute (je passerais sur la version cocardière un peu moins passe partout pour me concentrer sur celle-ci, rouge et noire — avec un petit liseré doré rappelé sur les jantes). Je devais avoir une vingtaine d'années.

Finalement, quand je me décide à acheter une "vraie" moto, je réalise que tout me ramène un peu à ce qui me fascinait sur celle-là : une trail, avec un look un peu plus "street" que la moyenne, massive et avec un bon vieux V-Twin en-dessous.
C'est ça la machine de mes rêves. Pas une Harley, pas une BMW, ni une Triumph, un bon vieux twin calé à 45° avec du confort, du son et des sensations.


----------



## Le docteur (23 Décembre 2017)

Je réalise que les 100cm3 de plus de la XLV lui font gagner sur le couple, mais que la V-Strom gagne sur les poneys, en augmentant le cheptel de 8 têtes (en full). En plus quand j'aurais le droit, je serais pile à 69, ce qui est un bon chiffre. 
Dans l'absolu on peut dire que j'ai eu quasiment l'équivalent en puissance de la bécane de mes rêves. Et je préfère son look "black" que celui de l'ancienne un peu "pompier".

Tout ça pour dire que je suis sur un petit nuage.

C'est vrai qu'on ne peut pas se rendre compte ce que c'est avant d'y avoir goûté. Moi-même je me suis laissé surprendre.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2017)

@Le docteur 

Profite en bien et attention a toi sur la route


----------



## Le docteur (23 Décembre 2017)

Oui, je fais gaffe, je surveille les moindres réactions en prenant de l'angle et d'une manière générale tout ce que je peux sentir au niveau des peneus, par exemple.
J'aime bien rester dans le contrôle, de toute manière.
Je m'attends aussi à trouver un chauffard à chaque coin de rue, par principe (et assez souvent, ça marche, d'ailleurs).


----------



## michio (31 Décembre 2017)

Le docteur a dit:


> Oui, une petite V-Strom d'occasion, donc.
> J'espère que ça va bien se passer.


Si tu as des questions sur la DL650, j'en ai eu deux (2005 et 2009), et tu as surtout un site très complet qui existe (un bon paquet de ses membres sont devenus de vrais potes, disséminés aux quatre coins du pays) : http://www.dl650.org


----------



## Le docteur (1 Janvier 2018)

Je m'y suis inscrit (le forum est un peu complexe d'utilisation). Il y a pas mal de choses dans les FAQ, etc. 
Je crois bien avoir vu ton avatar, en y réfléchissant.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Janvier 2018)

Je vais peut-être réfléchir à deux trois achats. 
Déjà j'ai changé le train de pneu, l'avant étant quasi mort (pour des Tourance Next).
Il va falloir que je me calme sur les accélérations tant que je ne saurais pas doser parfaitement, parce que je vais y laisser mon permis, sinon.


----------



## michio (6 Janvier 2018)

J'ai été modo là-bas pendant quelques années, jusqu'à mon changement de monture en 2013 ;-)
Gaffe aux achats, c'est comme toutes les addictions : quand ça commence, on trouve toujours un truc à améliorer ... comme aller chercher le pain avec la boulangerie qui n'arrête pas de s'éloigner


----------



## Le docteur (6 Janvier 2018)

Oui. Mais ceux-là me semblaient utiles. J’ai essayé de graisser ma chaîne tout à l’heure. Ça m’a bien gavé et je ne suis pas forcément content du résultat. 
Sinon tu as raison.

Je t’ai vu passer aussi pour le nouvel an


----------



## Le docteur (15 Janvier 2018)

Sur l'avatar, c'est une V-Strom tout de même, Michio ? (on dirait, mais c'est pas évident).
Tu as été aussi sur le forum V-Strom ou seulement sur le DL650 ?

Je suis toujours entre deux eaux sur mes achats (je réfléchis toujours longuement, parfois trop) entre béquille d'atelier et béquille centrale. En prime on m'a un peu déconseillé la béquille SW. Elle serait trop verticale et la Suzuki serait mieux (mais encore plus chère).

En tout cas j'aime beaucoup la DL. Beaucoup moins brutale que la MT sur laquelle j'avais passé le permis. Sur le roadster Yam je devais rester en 5e sur les petites routes  (y compris en descendant à 70) pour éviter de faire partir un peu trop facilement la roue arrière. Avec la DL rien de tout ça : je peux redescendre les vitesses sans trop craindre de mauvaises surprises. Les mauvaises langues en concluraient qu'elle est "molle" ce qui est tout à fait faux, elle reprend très bien, mais avec suffisamment de progressivité pour ne pas surprendre. Ca pousse comme un 650 en se conduisant comme une 125 (presque) tout en étant vraiment sécurisant.
Au final, je suis certain qu'elle est plus efficace qu'une MT.

Bruit sympa et montée en régime qui s'envolent dans les graves, petites poussées typique du V-Twin.
Qui lui a collé cette réputation de poumon ???? Les gens confondent progressivité et mollesse (un peu comme pour ses freins, ou même son embrayage qu'il faut aller chercher plus loin que ce que j'avais pu avoir jusqu'ici sous la main).
Franchement ! J'adore cette bécane et j'aime bien aussi son look en noir et gris et sa tronche plus mastoc qu'agressive (comme les dernières versions). Et ça se mène bien, va où on veut d'une pression sur le guidon.

Il semblerait que ses nouveaux atours intéressant davantage ceusse qui veulent du look "agressif", on va bientôt en voir pas mal plus sur les routes (si Suzuki parvient à suivre son succès). Il n'y a qu'à voir la dernière vidéo de FaBike (que j'avais pas mal suivi quand je cherchais une bécane mais qui a essayé la V-Strom très récemment) pour constater qu'elle plaît.
Le truc avec la V-Strom, c'est qu'il faut convaincre les gens de monter dessus. Passé ce premier stade en général ça mord.


----------



## Romuald (15 Janvier 2018)

Béquille d'atelier ou béquille centrale ?
Centrale, sans hésiter. C'est beaucoup plus cher, mais beaucoup plus utile. Ne serait-ce, en plus de pouvoir graisser ta chaine n'importe où, en ballade par exemple, que t'autoriser à t'arrêter partout sans te poser la question de savoir si la moto ne risque pas de se casser la gueule.

Et mon NC 700 ayant fait plaisir à des malandrins, comme on dit ici, la DL650 fait aussi partie de mes recherches en occasion.


----------



## Le docteur (15 Janvier 2018)

Les gueux ! Je me rappelle que tu en étais content, de la NC.
Sinon, on dirait que les transfuges NC -> DL se multiplient en ce moment. Il y a un cas particulièrement énervé sur le forum cité par Michio. Apparemment la 2017 est bien et doit pouvoir plaire à quelqu'un qui roule en NC (conso encore réduite apparemment, souplesse du low RPM assist qui va bien plus loin qu'une simple aide au démarrage, sécurité du traction control et look un peu "pointu").
Bon, là faut avoir les moyens du neuf. Moi je n'ai pas pu 

Je n'aurais pas osé le moteur de la NC (peur du coté "ouature") mais j'aimais bien sa tronche. Plus proche ce ce que je recherchais que la CB500X qui me faisait de l'œil mais était trop peu massive et trop scooter à mon goût.


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Janvier 2018)

Fan de 2 roues mais pas que...


----------



## Le docteur (1 Mars 2018)

Il m'arrive un truc bizarre. J'ai mis deux mois à avoir la carte grise et je l'ai enfin reçue.
Apparemment tout est OK pour la puissance de la bécane etc.
Par contre je n'ai pas d'adresse mentionnée.
Le concessionnaire sur le coup avait oublié mon adresse. Je leur avais demandé de penser à rectifier et il prétendait l'avoir fait. Du coup j'ai de sérieux doutes.
Je leur pose la question et ils me répondent qu'ils n'ont plus la main, ainsi qu'autre chose sur lequel je préfère ne pas m'étendre.
Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire ?
Vous avez vu arriver des CG sans adresse.
J'ai envoyé une question à ANTS. J'ai eu une sorte de réponse automatique qui me dit de rectifier en cas de problème en ligne.
Quand je vais sur le site j'obtiens une page où mon adresse est bien rentrée (j'en serais donc à rectifier pour mettre la même adresse).


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mars 2018)

Braziiiilll... 
Tu connais ?


----------



## Le docteur (1 Mars 2018)

Oui, ça commence à y ressembler.
Tout le monde se fout de tout mis à part du fait de faire son boulot sans jamais réfléchir.
En même temps on finit par se sentir coupable d'avoir fait confiance à ceux à qui on avait confié le boulot. Sans rire : à chaque fois je me dis : "je le savais et j'ai encore attendu comme un con".


----------



## Le docteur (4 Mars 2018)

Je cherche désespérément une étiquette de taille sur mon Shoei Neotec.
J'ai bien des étiquettes sur les intérieurs apparement, mais ça c'est autre chose. 
C'est bizarre, je ne parviens pas à le trouver


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2018)

C'est l'étiquette d’homologation a l'intérieur ?


----------



## Le docteur (4 Mars 2018)

Je ne pense pas. Ou alors je ne vois pas quel chiffre retenir.


----------



## pouppinou (4 Mars 2018)

Taille casque
Etiquette

Pour ma part peu importe la taille, les Shoei ne correspondent pas à la morphologie de mon crâne.


----------



## Le docteur (5 Mars 2018)

Moi ils me vont bien justement. On m’avait dit que j’avais une forme de crâne pour les Schuberth. Mais je n’ai pas pas franchement fait le même constat à l’essayage. 
Par ailleurs j’ai un intégral Shark qui me fait des joues de hamster et me coince limite la langue dans la gueule. Sur 600 bornes à mon avis j’aurais besoin de quelques jours pour retrouver figure humaine 
C’est ma blonde qui l’utilise mais j’ai cassé des bitognots en plastique (aération )dans une micro chute (du casque). Je me tâte pour coller de le superglu là-dessus (ça ne pourrait pas endommager le casque?)


Beaucoup de casques me serrent très désagréablement pour être correctement « ajustés »


----------



## pouppinou (5 Mars 2018)

Ca ne m'étonne pas du tout ce que tu me dis, car si un Shoei te va en général un Shark ne t'ira pas (sauf si tu as une tête passe partout ).
Moi c'est le contraire j'ai des Shark et les Shoie ne me vont pas, ça me serre au niveau du crâne et c'est le mal de tête assuré au bout de quelques dizaines de minutes.
En général tu as le clan des Shoie / Arai et de l'autre Shark / X-Lite / AGV pour ceux que je connais.

Quant à réparer avec de la super glue ton bouton d'aération en plastic y a pas de problème... si ça tient.


----------



## flotow (5 Mars 2018)

Hehe, puisque ca parle casque de moto...

Je regarde un peu ce qu'il se fait puisque je vais éventuellement devoir en acheter un pour cet été.
Sauf que ca ne sera pas pour de la moto mais pour le char a voile (max 120 km/h), pour être en sécurité, mais aussi au sec (sable + eau de mer) 

J'ai regardé les prix et 

Y'a quoi comme marque à des prix raisonnables (inférieur à 100E) ?
noir ou moche, ca me va.


----------



## pouppinou (5 Mars 2018)

Pour le char à voile tu n'as pas besoin des mêmes exigences que pour la moto.
Chez Décathlon tu trouveras de bons produits à prix très abordable pour ton activité.
Par exemple :

https://www.decathlon.fr/casque-de-sports-en-eaux-vives-id_8132894.html


----------



## Romuald (5 Mars 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> pas besoin des mêmes exigences que pour la moto


Quoique. Se ramasser à 120 sur du sable, ça doit raboter pas mal


----------



## flotow (5 Mars 2018)

Je sais ce que decathlon propose, mais ce sont des casques ouverts !
Sauf que sur plage mouillée, ca projette pas mal et tu as du sable sur la figure.
Avec lunette (presque obligatoire -- soleil/sable) ou masque, tu as quand meme du sable partout.

En fait, l'idée c'est d'avoir un casque fermé pour être au sec 

@Romuald : le sable, ca pique et ça gratte.


----------



## Le docteur (5 Mars 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Ca ne m'étonne pas du tout ce que tu me dis, car si un Shoei te va en général un Shark ne t'ira pas (sauf si tu as une tête passe partout ).
> Moi c'est le contraire j'ai des Shark et les Shoie ne me vont pas, ça me serre au niveau du crâne et c'est le mal de tête assuré au bout de quelques dizaines de minutes.
> En général tu as le clan des Shoie / Arai et de l'autre Shark / X-Lite / AGV pour ceux que je connais.
> .


En gros, ma tête vaut cher...


----------



## Le docteur (5 Mars 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Ca ne m'étonne pas du tout ce que tu me dis, car si un Shoei te va en général un Shark ne t'ira pas (sauf si tu as une tête passe partout ).
> Moi c'est le contraire j'ai des Shark et les Shoie ne me vont pas, ça me serre au niveau du crâne et c'est le mal de tête assuré au bout de quelques dizaines de minutes.
> En général tu as le clan des Shoie / Arai et de l'autre Shark / X-Lite / AGV pour ceux que je connais.
> .


En gros, ma tête vaut cher... 


Romuald a dit:


> Quoique. Se ramasser à 120 sur du sable, ça doit raboter pas mal


Sans compter les retours de mâts dans la chetron...


----------



## pouppinou (5 Mars 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Je sais ce que decathlon propose, mais ce sont des casques ouverts !
> Sauf que sur plage mouillée, ca projette pas mal et tu as du sable sur la figure.
> Avec lunette (presque obligatoire -- soleil/sable) ou masque, tu as quand meme du sable partout.
> En fait, l'idée c'est d'avoir un casque fermé pour être au sec



Tu n'avais pas spécifié de cahier des charges 
Alors un casque de Motocross Man ira très bien (manque les lunettes/masque... tu vas au ski l'hiver ? ).
Tiens, t'auras le style avec ça (t'as intérêt d'assurer avec un casque comme ça ) :

https://www.louis-moto.fr/artikel/madhead-x4b-casque-motocross/215870?list=3781251#mediacenter

Si tu n'as pas de masque, voilà :

https://www.louis-moto.fr/artikel/m...0016810?list=665648b85addb101e7c3a399bc010f7e

Et tout ça pour moins de 100€ (si si 99,98€ )


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2018)

Pour l'instant, c'est en région parisienne : Deux villes lancent le stationnement payant pour les deux-roues


----------



## Romuald (2 Avril 2018)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je me rappelle que tu en étais content, de la NC.


Tellement qu'ayant enfin été dédommagé par l'assurance (6 mois, quand même), je m'en suis repayé une d'occasion -30.000km, c'est rien pour ce moulin-, avec la boite auto : le pied total, je suis sur qu'en mode S et la poignée dans le coin je dépose les T-max au feu rouge. Mais le mode D convient mieux à mon style de conduite, et est bien suffisant en ville.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Avril 2018)

J'en ai encore vu une ce week-end à la grande surface moto de ma ville, elle est jolie comme bécane. Mais je crois que c'est un peu pénible à mettre en A2. 
Elle fait bien plus mastoc que la cb500x.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2018)

Sympa ce modèle


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mai 2018)

Mais quelle horreur ce choix de couleur


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2018)

Un beau velo


----------



## PJG (16 Mai 2018)

La rubrique, c'est "Fan de deux roue", pas fanes de carottes. 






Roues avec un S.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2018)




----------



## Toum'aï (17 Mai 2018)

944 × 1 259


----------



## Romuald (17 Mai 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> 944 × 1 259


Ué, mais c'est un modo, et du Jura qui plus est. Alors il peut floudre du texte dans les fils photos, outrepasser les tailles, transformer pvpbi en reportage sur Libonne, et plus généralement se foutre des règles . 
Selon que vous serez puissant ou misérable...


----------



## flotow (17 Mai 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Ué, mais c'est un modo, et du Jura qui plus est. Alors il peut floudre du texte dans les fils photos, outrepasser les tailles, transformer pvpbi en reportage sur Libonne, et plus généralement se foutre des règles .
> Selon que vous serez puissant ou misérable...



Je crois que c'est Porto... 

Mais sinon ouais, le modo du jura il fait n'importe quoi et le modo du fil image il laisse toooouuuut passer !!!
N'importe quoi.
Heureusement que je suis au travail pour ne pas voir tout ça !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> 944 × 1 259



C’est quoi ses chiffres??


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mai 2018)

Aaaaahhhhhhh, le kit black... j'en veux une


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Aaaaahhhhhhh, le kit black... j'en veux une



Magnifique ! Mais j'ai une préférence pour le bobber black !  ... Je l'ai essayé il y a deux semaines et c'est une tuerie !


----------



## Romuald (24 Mai 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> c'est une tuerie !


Pour les lombaires ?


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mai 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais j'ai une préférence pour le bobber black



Comme aspirateur à minettes faudrait prévoir un deuxième siège


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mai 2018)

Ah le Bobber black, trop beau aussi. Mais madame sur le garde-boue, ça le fait moyen


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Comme aspirateur à minettes faudrait prévoir un deuxième siège



Pour The big , prévoir la cage a chat


----------



## pouppinou (25 Mai 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Pour les lombaires ?



Y a rien à craindre de se côté là, il est tout suspendu sans compter que sur un bobber y a un troisième amortisseur avec les pneus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mai 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Y a rien à craindre de se côté là, il est tout suspendu sans compter que sur un bobber y a un troisième amortisseur avec les pneus



Tout-à-fait d'accord avec toi, pouppinou ! 
Elle est confortable, très maniable et la suspension remplit bien son rôle !
OK, venant d'un Sporster Harley, n'importe quelle autre moto me paraîtrait "confortable" ! 
L'absence de selle passager est évidemment un frein à l'achat pour beaucoup, mais, dans mon cas, à l'exception d'une cage à chat comme dit si bien notre Juju, je n'y vois aucun inconvénient !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mai 2018)

De toutes manières, je ne sais pas me la payer arf !  ...


----------



## Le docteur (26 Mai 2018)

J'avais parlé à un gars qui voulait monter un deuxième siège sur un Bobber pour des locations. 
Il l'aura peut-être fait cet eté.
Mais je suis toujours en A2...


----------



## Le docteur (26 Mai 2018)

Les bécanes à un siège c'est paradoxal que ça puisse être "un aspirateur à minettes", mais ça se comprend, c'est un marqueur social. Ca veut dire : j'ai assez de blé pour me payer un joujou hors de prix que je peux juste sortir pour me balader. 
C'était mon post misanthrope du jour...


----------



## pouppinou (26 Mai 2018)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'avais parlé à un gars qui voulait monter un deuxième siège sur un Bobber pour des locations.
> Il l'aura peut-être fait cet eté.



Il faut déjà que celui-ci soit homologué pour le duo. Si la machine à l'origine n'est pas homologuée pour le duo il va falloir qu'il la fasse repasser en homologation via une RTI. Si la machine est homologuée en duo et qu'au catalogue du constructeur il y a l'accessoire selle/duo alors pas de soucis.

Sinon après tu as le Bobber attelé pour les minettes, le chien, les courses...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Sinon après tu as le Bobber attelé pour les minettes, le chien, les courses...



 ... Et le chat !!!!! Tu oublies le chat, pouppinou !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Et le chat !!!!! Tu oublies le chat, pouppinou !


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mai 2018)

Une moto conçue par Kalashnikov devrait rejoindre le cortège de Vladimir Poutine en 2019 (VIDEO)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Une moto conçue par Kalashnikov devrait rejoindre le cortège de Vladimir Poutine en 2019 (VIDEO)



 ... Mon Dieu ...  Comment est-ce possible d'avoir pondu une telle horreur ?


----------



## pouppinou (27 Mai 2018)

Malheureusement cela fait longtemps que les gouvernements successifs français ont déjà classé la moto, toutes marques confondues, dans la catégorie armement. 

Pour ce qui est de la marque Kalashnikov en plus du IZH concept cruiser et son Flat-Twin elle a aussi sorti des motos électriques pour l'armée et la police russe.





Et une de ses filiales Hoversurf a même sorti une "moto volante" :





Et doit sortir une nouveauté d'ici quelques jours pour le 1er Juin (une "voiture" volante ?) :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFjlM5bcQJ4


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mai 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Une moto conçue par Kalashnikov devrait rejoindre le cortège de Vladimir Poutine en 2019 (VIDEO)



Euh, l'esthétique est discutable n'est-il pas ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mai 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, l'esthétique est discutable n'est-il pas ?





Pour ce qui te concerne, je trouve l'engin bien assorti à ton avatar...


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mai 2018)

C'est pas la même couleur, alors camembert


----------



## PJG (28 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,
je poste la Morgan à trois roues dans la rubrique "Fan de deux roues", j'ai quand même le droit ? 
Photos prises dans le Lot.


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mai 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je poste la Morgan à trois roues dans la rubrique "Fan de deux roues", j'ai quand même le droit ?
> Photos prises dans le Lot.



En voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne :




​Pas très pratique pour bouffer du camembert, mais excellent avatar de remplacement pour un vieux trooper...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mai 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je poste la Morgan à trois roues dans la rubrique "Fan de deux roues", j'ai quand même le droit ?
> Photos prises dans le Lot.



J'adore !  ... ça doit être une vraie voiture "plaisir" !

Jamais roulé avec, mais j'ai constaté avec plaisir qu'on pouvait "déclipser" le volant pour s'introduire à l'intérieur ! 
En plus c'est un antivol efficace !


----------



## PJG (28 Mai 2018)

Suite.


----------



## Romuald (28 Mai 2018)

ouah l'aut', eh, il fait une série. 

Modération ! 

Cela dit j'aurai les thunes et un dos de jeune homme, je me l'offrirai bien.


----------



## PJG (28 Mai 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> ouah l'aut', eh, il fait une série.
> 
> Modération !


Rapporteur. 



Romuald a dit:


> Cela dit j'aurai les thunes et un dos de jeune homme, je me l'offrirai bien.


Environ 55.000€


----------



## Romuald (28 Mai 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Environ 55.000€


Je sais, d'où mon post


----------



## Le docteur (28 Mai 2018)

C'est un V-Twin, la Morgan


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2018)

Pour @thebiglebowsky, j'ai vu une Harley monté en moto neige. 
Elle était en vitrine, mais avait l'air avoir un peu roulée. 

Je n'ai pas vu le prix


----------



## Le docteur (1 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour. 
Ma blonde m’a offert  deux casques BT. La portée  des relais est de 1200 m. 
Je m’inquiète un peu d’une telle portée. Je crains que ce ne soit pas une puissance adaptée à ce type d’usage.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Juillet 2018)

Peugeot revient sur le marché de la moto


----------



## pouppinou (5 Juillet 2018)

Ils avaient déjà tenté un retour en mondial vitesse Moto3 (Mahindra estampillé Peugeot) mais sans aucun succès.
Bon courage à eux surtout pour le marché européen niveau moto petite cylindrée avec du "haut de gamme". Effectivement mieux vaut pour eux viser le marché asiatique, mais pas avec du haut de gamme.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Juillet 2018)

Modèles de la marque Peugeot - Moto Passion - Moto Collection ...


----------



## Le docteur (19 Août 2018)

michio a dit:


> Si tu as des questions sur la DL650, j'en ai eu deux (2005 et 2009), et tu as surtout un site très complet qui existe (un bon paquet de ses membres sont devenus de vrais potes, disséminés aux quatre coins du pays) : http://www.dl650.org


Je suis désolé, mais je déconseille fortement ce forum. 
En gros si tu veux les intégrer pour faire des road-trip et parler bouffe avec eux sur le forum, ça se passera peut-être bien.
Sinon, on retrouve les caractéristiques un peu trop courantes des forums tenus par une ou deux personnes. Le taulier te parle comme un clebs quand il veut, en général suivi de près par quelques fanboys (pour dire les choses poliment). 
Le système "en mur" du forum fait qu'en plus t'as vite fait de faire tâche dans leur discussions de parcours gastronomico-bucoliques et on te le fait, également, vite remarquer. 
Franchement une tentative de discuter avec énormément de diplomatie leur tableau de correspondance vitesse compteur / réelle (faux, disons le tout net, ici, et jamais je ne l'ai dit là-bas) et une demande à la con concernant une bécane que j'essayais un jour ou deux m'ont valu une salve de conneries sans nom et de me faire "virer"


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2018)

La future Harley-Davidson électrique


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> La future Harley-Davidson électrique



Sacrilège de sacrilège !!!!  ... Une Harley doit puer l'huile et l'essence, être bruyante, ne pas freiner convenablement, perdre des pièces, te casser le dos, etc... etc... sinon, ce n'est pas une Harley !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Sacrilège de sacrilège !!!!  ... Une Harley doit puer l'huile et l'essence, être bruyante, ne pas freiner convenablement, perdre des pièces, te casser le dos, etc... etc... sinon, ce n'est pas une Harley !


tout fout l'camp


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> tout fout l'camp



Mais heureusement, mon frérot possède encore deux Harley 883R customisées "dirt track" en parfait état et prêtes à rouler ! 
Qu'est ce qu'on s'est amusés avec ces motos ... 
Mais maintenant, on s'est calmés !


----------



## Romuald (22 Août 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> être bruyante


T'inquiètes, y'aura l'option 'ghetto blaster' qui embarquera un ampli de 300w pour reproduire le vlom-vlom® au niveau kivabien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> T'inquiètes, y'aura l'option 'ghetto blaster' qui embarquera un ampli de 300w pour reproduire le vlom-vlom® au niveau kivabien



 ... Avant qu'Harley ne passe à l'injection (encore un sacrilège ... ), c'était "vlop-vlop" ... 
Ah, le plaisir de tirer le choke d'un 1/2 cm au démarrage et entendre la symphonie du V-Twin qui s'ébroue lentement en hésitant un max ! 
Maintenant, avec l'injection, on dirait une machine à coudre ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Août 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Avant qu'Harley ne passe à l'injection (encore un sacrilège ... ), c'était "vlop-vlop" ...
> Ah, le plaisir de tirer le choke d'un 1/2 cm au démarrage et entendre la symphonie du V-Twin qui s'ébroue lentement en hésitant un max !
> Maintenant, avec l'injection, on dirait une machine à coudre ...



Le fait est que tu n'as pas la tronche d'une couturière...

... même belge !   ​


----------



## pouppinou (22 Août 2018)

La seule révolution HD électrique qui vaille est la révolution des Electra en 65. Après une HD plus électrique 
Fini la route 66. Juste suffisant pour le Café Racer Spirit tout au plus.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais heureusement, mon frérot possède encore deux Harley 883R customisées "dirt track" en parfait état et prêtes à rouler !
> Qu'est ce qu'on s'est amusés avec ces motos ...
> Mais maintenant, on s'est calmés !


T'inquiète pas , il feront une bonne reprise sur l'achat d'une électrique


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2018)

Vous en pensez quoi de cette moto électrique ?


----------



## pouppinou (23 Août 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous en pensez quoi de cette moto électrique ?



«_Le constructeur s'en tient pour l'instant à quelques photos officielles mais n'a pas encore divulgué la moindre caractéristique technique._»
J'en pense donc rien


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2018)

oui la puissance me semble assez basse


----------



## pouppinou (24 Août 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> oui la puissance me semble assez basse



A non. La puissance de 55 kW nominale pour un moteur électrique est une moto plutôt très puissante. De ce côté là y a aucun soucis, c'est bien pour cela d'ailleurs qu'il ne communique quasiment que sur ça.
Par contre 80 km d'autonomie c'est ridicule, même pour une moto électrique. Surtout qu'en général il donne l'indice d'autonomie sur une valeur de moyenne de vitesse plutôt basse. Genre circulation en ville (en électrique c'est ce qui consomme le moins).
Non le plus important à connaitre c'est la qualité et type des batteries (poids, coût, longévité) et son contrôleur, c'est ce qui fait 70% de la "qualité" d'une moto électrique. Ce sont elles qui vont donner le verdict et le poids de l'engin. Elles vont aussi permettre de savoir qu'elle sera le compromis entre puissance et autonomie. Et oui le nerf de la guerre de l'électrique c'est ça. Quand je vois que l'on est déjà impressionné sur les grosses cylindrées en automobile qui ont une consommation d'essence par litre qui s'affole dès que l'on tape dedans, alors là avec l'électrique c'est 100 fois pire. Et je ne parle pas des aléas thermiques qui vont jouer un rôle important également sur la consommation électrique et les problèmes de refroidissement à gérer pour encore optimiser la consommation électrique et donc la puissance.
De plus ils ne parlent pas de récupération d'énergie, en même temps avec uniquement 80 km d'autonomie annoncées.
De plus suivant le type de batterie tu peux facilement débourser la moitié de la valeur de la machine pour remplacer les batteries au bout de quelques années. C'est pour ça qu'en général il y a un abonnement à prendre lors de l'achat de ce type de véhicule. Et après on dit que la consommation d'un véhicule électrique coûte moins cher qu'un véhicule à moteur thermique. C'est comme la pollution. Il faut voir toute la chaine et pas simplement le bout de la ficèle. Mais bon c'est ça la communication marketing.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Août 2018)

A force de vivre dans un monde de plus en plus aseptisé à tous les niveaux on va en arriver à oublier ce qu'est la "passion" ...

Moi, les véhicules électriques ne me font pas rêver ... Par contre, je bave devant une Dodge Challenger Hellcat ou une Mustang Shelby et tous les gros cubes des muscle cars tout en sachant que ce sont des dinosaures voués à une disparition prochaine au nom de la sacro sainte écologie et de la protection de l'environnement ! 

Idem pour la bouffe ... on entre dans le monde du zéro, du végétarisme et du véganisme ... zéro gluten, zéro sucre, zéro sel, zéro viande  etc.. !  Je ne trouve même plus de yaourt entier dans mon supermarché.

J'ai connu l'époque où il n'existait pas de date de péremption sur les produits ce qui ne m'a pas empêché d'arriver jusqu'ici ! 

On est en train de créer une génération de non-immunisés qui vont se laver au Dettol tous les matins et où la moindre bactérie oubliée causera des ravages.

Définitivement, je ne me reconnais plus dans le monde qui est le nôtre aujourd'hui ... Parfois je pense : "Mais p..... c'est toi le dinosaure ici !"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Août 2018)

Mon frère, qui est un mécanicien hors pair, a adapté sur son trike un moteur de VW Cox complètement modifié (avec double carbu et tout et tout ) - Quand ce moteur démarre, on se surprend tous les deux à humer l'odeur mélangée de l'essence et de l'huile et on se dit en rigolant comme 2 vieux dinos : "C'était quand même mieux avant !" ...  ...


----------



## flotow (24 Août 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> A force de vivre dans un monde de plus en plus aseptisé à tous les niveaux on va en arriver à oublier ce qu'est la "passion" ...
> 
> Moi, les véhicules électriques ne me font pas rêver ... Par contre, je bave devant une Dodge Challenger Hellcat ou une Mustang Shelby et tous les gros cubes des muscle cars tout en sachant que ce sont des dinosaures voués à une disparition prochaine au nom de la sacro sainte écologie et de la protection de l'environnement !
> 
> ...



Euh, pour ce type de commentaire que je crois que le fil "depression / sucide" est plus adapté !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Août 2018)

Pour des motos "monstrueuses", allez voir le site de Boss Hoss ... Moteur V8 de Chevrolet Corvette, 8.200 cm3 et 502 CV ! 

https://bosshoss.com/

​


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pour des motos "monstrueuses", allez voir le site de Boss Hoss ... Moteur V8 de Chevrolet Corvette, 8.200 cm3 et 502 CV !
> 
> https://bosshoss.com/
> 
> ​



Pas de moto diésel ?


----------



## pouppinou (25 Août 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas de moto diésel ?


Si si. Mais faut pas chercher la performance.
Dans les années 50 les allemands et anglais en avaient sortis quelques modèles.
Aujourd'hui y a ça pour cruiser (je dirai que le diesel est fait pour ça) :
Neander Turbo (Ah ces allemands )





La Track T-800 (Néerlandaise) avec moteur de Smart 




C'est sûr que niveau performance, c'est pas ça, mais niveau consommation c'est imbattable.


----------



## pouppinou (25 Août 2018)

Même les français s'y étaient mis fin des années 80 avec la Boccardo Aéro Diesel (moteur d'AX)


----------



## pouppinou (25 Août 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mon frère, qui est un mécanicien hors pair, a adapté sur son trike un moteur de VW Cox complètement modifié (avec double carbu et tout et tout )...






thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Quand ce moteur démarre, on se surprend tous les deux à humer l'odeur mélangée de l'essence et de l'huile et on se dit en rigolant comme 2 vieux dinos : "C'était quand même mieux avant !" ...  ...


Que dire des paddock enfumés au doux parfum du 2T et d'huile semi-synthétique.


----------



## Le docteur (26 Août 2018)

Le 2T est en train de tomber dans le trou de la préhistoire. Dommage ! Ça permet de repérer à l'odeur si ta fille a été faire un tour en moto derrière ton dos.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Août 2018)

Et je parie que les 13 exemplaires sont déjà vendus ... 

https://gocar.be/fr/actu-auto/moto/...brain&utm_campaign=crossmedia&obref=obnetwork


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2018)

motos volantes


----------



## Romuald (17 Novembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> motos volantes


Avec des hélices non carénées, je te raconte pas le hachis de flic et de passants en cas de pépins


----------



## pouppinou (17 Novembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> motos volantes



J'en avais parlé dans ce même thread #3627.
Cette moto volante est l'oeuvre de la société Hoversurf (filiale de la marque Russe Kalashnikov produisant également un concept de moto roulante).
150000$ l'engin, sans compter 10000$ de stage d'entrainement.
Mais honnêtement je vois mal l'intégration de cet engin dans le milieu routier d'aujourd'hui, surtout qu'il est plus à ranger dans la catégorie gadget (comme il en existe tant aujourd'hui avec leur Start-Up) que réel véhicule exploitable.

Ils sont également à l'origine d'un projet de taxi-drone électrique le Formula.


----------



## pouppinou (18 Décembre 2018)

Verrons-nous en Janvier 2019 la première "vraie" moto volante ?
Seul ce doux et excentrique rêveur de Lazareth est capable de cette exploit.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2018)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Février 2019)

À vos bécanes :


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2019)

Un casque d'or dans le Jura


----------



## pouppinou (14 Mars 2019)

Ça commence mal la totalité du plateau, soit 18 machines de la nouvelle Coupe du Monde FIM Enel Moto E sont parties en fumée.
Comme quoi le risque d'incendie est plus élevé avec l'électrique qu'avec l'essence. Surtout avec les supers-chargeurs plus rapides.
L'informatique n'est pas en reste d'ailleurs avec nos petites bêtes portables et iDevices.

D'ailleurs je me posais la question de savoir si les assureurs montaient les primes d'assurance (habitation) quand on a un véhicule électrique dans son garage, comme quand on fait installer un poil.

Du coup on repassera pour le bilan carbone de l'électrique sur ce coup là 
Surtout que les incendies de batteries sont beaucoup plus toxiques que l'hydrocarbure, et beaucoup plus difficiles à maitriser et les risques de reprise de feu plus importantes car la chaleur pour relancer l'incendie est beaucoup plus basse que pour les hydrocarbures.


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Mars 2019)

Anne-France Dautheville, « la vieille qui conduisait des motos »


----------



## Romuald (21 Mars 2019)

J'ai lu son premier bouquin dans les 70's quand je partais en virée en mob, ça m'a bien fait rêver.


----------



## Romuald (2 Avril 2019)

Dis-moi, gKat, ta Mash elle tient le coup ? J'ai un pote dont le GN125 rend l'âme - au bout de 22 ans et plus de 50.000 bornes de ville, pas mal quand même - et qui envisage d'acheter chinois. Mais si c'est pour la ferrailler dans deux ans ça ne vaut pas forcément le coup, ni le cout.


----------



## gKatarn (3 Avril 2019)

Yes elle tient le coup, rien de particulier à signaler, mais je ne suis pas un gros rouleur (6.500 km en 4 ans). 

Mais bon, je vais m'en séparer... A2 tout nouveau tout beau


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mai 2019)

MASH vendue. 

La remplaçante arrive demain


----------



## flotow (24 Mai 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> je ne suis pas un gros rouleur (6.500 km en 4 ans)


autant utiliser ses pieds


----------



## Romuald (24 Mai 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> La remplaçante arrive demain


Et c'est ?


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mai 2019)

Ha ha, curieux


----------



## Romuald (30 Mai 2019)

/enrhume gKatarn et son tromblon poussif


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Et c'est ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2019)

@gKatarn 

Félicitation , elle est très belle


----------



## peyret (9 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> @gKatarn
> 
> Félicitation , elle est très belle



La photo ou la moto ?


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Juin 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> Yamaha



Y a un truc bizarre sur cette moto, elle a l'air moderne mais la selle semble dater des années 80 !!!


----------



## Romuald (9 Juin 2019)

Le trooper qui va faire le kéké sur sa MT-07 

Mais il a peur de tomber, il a mis des protège-carter 
(nan, je blague, mieux vaut des protège-carter à 100 roros qu'un radiateur à 1000. D'ailleurs j'ai les mêmes)


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juin 2019)

Une XSR700 Mossieu Le Bouc   

Même si c'est même moteur et chassis qu'une MT07


----------



## Romuald (9 Juin 2019)

Ué, une MT-07 au look vintage.

Comme un certain trooper, mais lui c'est pas que le look .

Et qui ne sait toujours pas faire la différence entre un bouc et un bélier .


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juin 2019)

Avis aux utilisateurs éventuels : La Gendarmerie suspend une partie de sa flotte de motos Yamaha MT-09 pour des raisons de sécurité


----------



## pouppinou (27 Juin 2019)

Ce n'est qu'un Concept-Bike (comme son look le laisse entendre), sans chiffre (ce qui est le plus important en électrique) mais BMW Motorad fait des rappels au flat qui est assez séduisant et intelligent je trouve. De plus il intègre un train avant Hossack qui avec le système ESA de chez BMW Motorad offre une super qualité de suspension réglable au guidon et une dissociation direction/suspension gage de sécurité.


----------



## pouppinou (6 Juillet 2019)

Demain matin la moto électrique de "Grand Prix" a rendez-vous avec son Histoire.
Ce sera la première course de moto électrique de "Grand Prix" dénommée "*FIM Enel MotoE World Cup*".
Tout le monde (18 pilotes) aura la même monture soit une "Energica Ego Corsa", comme son nom l'indique une machine à la technologie italienne.
La vitesse de pointe sera de 250km/h max. pour pouvoir faire les 8 tours de course (1 tour de mise en grille + 1 tour de chauffe*). Soit au total 10 tours du petit circuit allemand du Sachsenring soit 15' minutes de course quand le MotoGP dure 45'.
Machine à refroidissement à huile et sans boite de vitesse.
Je vous laisse un peu appréhender la non atmosphère de la course et surtout du départ lors de la simulation de départ réalisée pendant les journées d'essais pré-course (là c'est carrément un sacrilège). Sinon, c'est vrai que l'on retrouve bien le son "futuriste" que l'on pouvait voir dans les films avant-gardistes SF, ou le passage d'un TGV. 






*le tour de chauffe est surtout ici pour une bonne montée et répartition de la température sur les pneumatiques.


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2019)

@gKatarn j'avais raté cette belle photo...

t'invites pour un apéro pour fêter ça ?


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Ce n'est qu'un Concept-Bike (comme son look le laisse entendre), sans chiffre (ce qui est le plus important en électrique) mais BMW Motorad fait des rappels au flat qui est assez séduisant et intelligent je trouve. De plus il intègre un train avant Hossack qui avec le système ESA de chez BMW Motorad offre une super qualité de suspension réglable au guidon et une dissociation direction/suspension gage de sécurité.



Si tu veux faire la même route :
https://goo.gl/maps/HJr8Fq9MXWL3CvrNA


----------



## Le docteur (10 Août 2019)

Passerelle A2->A en vue. Mais j’ai pris de l’avance.


----------



## pouppinou (10 Août 2019)

2e course de l'Histoire du Championnat de la Coupe du Monde de Motos Electriques (Autriche).
Et c'est un français (Mike di Meglio, actuellement 3e de la Coupe du Monde) qui est en Pole pour la course de demain pour... 6 petits tours (avec l'électrique, faut choisir entre autonomie et puissance malgré les 20kWh de la batterie).
Malheureusement, une fois de plus le point faible des véhicules électriques (à part le poids, l'autonomie, et le temps de charge... à oui, ça en fait quelques-uns quand même ) c'est mis en valeur hier dans le paddock... c'est que cela à tendance à prendre feu comme du petit bois . Une des machines alors en charge (sur un super-chargeur) a grillé complètement, mais heureusement cette fois-ci ce n'est pas toutes les machines qui par réaction ont pris feu, mais une seule (précaution avait été prise par rapport à la dernière fois).
Espérant que cette fois-ci la course ne sera pas arrêtée à la première chute pour raison de sécurité (toujours ce risque de prendre feu en cas de gros choc sur la batterie). Quand on voit ce que cela provoque lors d'un démontage de batterie sur un MBP, c'est clair que les commissaires de piste ont intérêt de faire attention pour relever une machine qui a pris un gros carton.





Mike Di Meglio - E-Pole en Autriche (Photo: Marc VDS / Gold & Goose / One Energy)


----------



## Powerdom (11 Août 2019)

Ce n'est que le début. Avec l'essor des véhicules électriques aussi bien moto que voiture, ces courses deviendront (redeviendront) courantes dans un futur que j'espère assez proche.


----------



## pouppinou (11 Août 2019)

Et voilà, un Frenchy qui gagne et qui est leader de la Coupe Du Monde de E-Moto.
Mike Di Meglio a remporté sur une piste détrempée la 2e course de la Coupe en Autriche et en devient du coup leader.

A noter cette fois-ci que malgré 2 chutes la course a bien été jusqu'à son terme. Les machines n'ont fait que glisser. Les commissaires, armés de gants antistatiques (et oui, vaut mieux pour éviter une éventuelle grosse châtaigne ) ont pu relever et dégager la machine sans problème. Pour la seconde chute le pilote voyant que sa machine était au vert (il y a une petite lumière sur le côté de la machine qui indique si ont peu relever la machine et repartir sans danger, si c'est rouge le pilote n'a pas le droit de repartir et les commissaires doivent faire attention pour la dégager) a essayé de la relever pour repartir mais le problème c'est que ces E-Moto font 50 kg (soit 35% de poids en plus ) de plus qu'une MotoGP alors pour la relever seul dans les graviers c'est peine perdue  et la course se termine là. Et oui en E-Moto la chute est finalement éliminatoire, les pilotes n'ont pas le droit à l'erreur.








Powerdom a dit:


> Ce n'est que le début. Avec l'essor des véhicules électriques aussi bien moto que voiture, ces courses deviendront (redeviendront) courantes dans un futur que j'espère assez proche.



C'est pas demain la veille. A moins de trouver une évolution radicale aux batteries Li-Ion. Mais là, il faut aller le Dimanche à la messe (parfois ça fonctionne)


----------



## Powerdom (11 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Si tu veux faire la même route :
> https://goo.gl/maps/HJr8Fq9MXWL3CvrNA


tiens pourquoi pas je serais par la bas en septembre !


----------



## pouppinou (11 Août 2019)

En attendant le tout électrique, les petits Frenchy's sont plus dans l'évolution non écologique avec leur OVI (Objet Volant Identifié) entre Zapata (l'homme volant) et Lazareth et sa moto volante (électrique pour le mode roulant... mais pas pour la partie volante... c'est du Kérosène)


----------



## patlek (21 Août 2019)

Zetes des clowns avec vos motos...

https://auto.bfmtv.com/actualite/ce-britannique-atteint-les-280-kmh-en-velo-1752753.html


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Août 2019)

patlek a dit:


> Zetes des clowns avec vos motos...
> 
> https://auto.bfmtv.com/actualite/ce-britannique-atteint-les-280-kmh-en-velo-1752753.html



Bof !
Derrière un A320 ou une Bugatti, facile à battre !


----------



## pouppinou (21 Août 2019)

patlek a dit:


> Zetes des clowns avec vos motos...
> https://auto.bfmtv.com/actualite/ce-britannique-atteint-les-280-kmh-en-velo-1752753.html





TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bof !
> Derrière un A320 ou une Bugatti, facile à battre !



Tu parles Charles dans ces conditions là, tout le monde peut le faire... La preuve celui qui détient le record du monde est une femme 

Voilà un vrai record de vitesse sans aucune aide et là, une fois lancé tu peux plus reculer...
Recorde de vitesse VVT sur neige
...et en plus c'est un français !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Recorde de vitesse VVT sur neige
> ...et en plus c'est un français !


et un voisin


----------



## patlek (21 Août 2019)

Zetes vexés, hein.... Un vélo va plus vite que vous... Zavez l' impression de rouler avec des trottinettes...!


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Août 2019)

patlek a dit:


> Zetes vexés, hein.... Un vélo va plus vite que vous... Zavez l' impression de rouler avec des trottinettes...!



Que nenni : ma trottinette est attelée à une Ferrari !


----------



## pouppinou (22 Août 2019)

patlek a dit:


> Zetes vexés, hein.... Un vélo va plus vite que vous... Zavez l' impression de rouler avec des trottinettes...!



Juste pour ton éducation motocyclisme. Qu'est-ce que 280 km/h pour une moto conventionnelle de route !?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2019)

Skoda ,Un scooter électrique


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Octobre 2019)

Harley-Davidson suspend la production de sa moto électrique LiveWire


----------



## Le docteur (16 Octobre 2019)

Génial ! Ca veut dire que toutes celles qui roulent ont sans doute ce problème.
En même temps le constructeur aux screamin' Eagles qui fait dans le silencieux, ça m'a toujours laissé sans voix.


----------



## Le docteur (16 Octobre 2019)

L'Africa Twin devient une 1100 et laisse définitivement de côté toute possibilité d'être déclinée A2 dans la foulée.
Et pendant ce temps-là on parle d'une Big DR édition des V-Strom.
Elles pourront monter les trottoirs ? (le seul défaut que je trouve à cette bécane).


----------



## Le docteur (9 Novembre 2019)

Moche ou pas, la Pan America de Harley Davidson m'interpelle tout de même en tant que fan de trail. 
Impossible par contre de trouver un renseignement sur les cotes du moteur, et vu la puissance du machin, je crains que ça ne soit pas un longue course. Vous avez une idée  sur le sujet ?


----------



## pouppinou (24 Novembre 2019)

*ANGELL*
l'iPhone du 2 roues, le SmartBike selon
Marc Simoncini
(le fondateur de Meetic)






Keynote


----------



## Romuald (24 Novembre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> l'iPhone du 2 roues selon
> Marc Simoncini


/troll on
Donc il est hyper cher, rectangulaire à angles arrondis, tout soudé, irréparable et quand la batterie est morte il faut en racheter un ou payer un rein.
/troll off
J'ai bon ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2019)

Une Harley-Davidson en tenue de trail


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Décembre 2019)

Nouveautés Segway


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une Harley-Davidson en tenue de trail


Impressionnante cette bécane


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Décembre 2019)

Moto Électrique
0-100 kmh/ en 3 secondes


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Moto Électrique
> 0-100 kmh/ en 3 secondes


C'est moche


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Décembre 2019)

Entièrement d'accord avec toi, c'est vilain et puis à 160 kmh je me sentirais pas en confiance


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2019)

EFESTO DUCATI PANIGALE 1299 HYBRIDE : 299 CHEVAUX !


----------



## pouppinou (22 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Moto Électrique
> 0-100 kmh/ en 3 secondes









Et c'est ce que tu retiens dans tout l'article ? 
Moi je retiens surtout qu'il y a enfin des Supercondensateurs sur ce concept de moto. Poids, légèreté, récupération d'énergie, puissance délivrée, recharge ultra-rapide, écologique (comparé aux batteries Li)...
Mais ce n'est qu'un énième concept comme il en existe des centaines.
Donc là ce qui est intéressant c'est la technologie adaptée à la moto, et en plus elle est française !

Et puis on voit bien que c'est vraiment un concept car la roue type Sbaro avec le moteur intégré est toujours utilisé dans des cas comme ça mais totalement inutilisable comme roue dans la réalité d'un usage au quotidien, même à très faible kilométrage.


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Décembre 2019)

Et oui parce que si tu connais une bécane qui fait mieux n’hésites pas à m’informer


----------



## pouppinou (22 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Et oui parce que si tu connais une bécane qui fait mieux n’hésites pas à m’informer


Qui fait mieux que quoi ?
Et il ne faut pas oublier que c'est seulement un concept, comme tant d'autre.
Maintenant si tu veux de vraies motos électriques qui sont homologuées et qui roulent tu peux te baser sur la marque italienne Energica qui fournit les machine de la Coupe du Monde MotoE.

Si c'est pour le 0 à 100 en moins de 3", toutes les motos sportives gros cube des marques bien connues que tu peux aller acheter dans une concession sont sous la barre des 3" (d'origine).


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Décembre 2019)

Merci pour l’info.  
je vais regarder ça !


----------



## Romuald (22 Décembre 2019)

Vu l'équipement du bonhomme, moi je dirai plutôt  d'humain à steack haché en 3 secondes


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2019)

Honda annonce officiellement avoir sorti la 400 000 000ème machine de ses lignes de production


----------



## pouppinou (25 Décembre 2019)

Et pour fêter ça... la plus mythique des Honda...
*LA HONDA 6*
_celle du grand Mike Hailwood_
attention aux oreilles le six cylindres n'est pas électrique et monte à 18000trs/mn !


----------



## Romuald (25 Décembre 2019)

Il y a longtemps j’avais lu un article sur une 125 Honda de GP 5 cylindres qui montait à 20000 tours’ mais surtout qu’il ne fallait pas faire descendre en-dessous de 3 ou 4000 sinon elle calait, les pistons étaient minuscules donc sans inertie.


----------



## pouppinou (25 Décembre 2019)

*La RC 149*





Effectivement c'est ON/OFF, tout en haut d'où le cérémonial pour la démarrer et la faire monter en température. On a mal pour les pièces moteurs en mouvement. 

En ce qui concerne la Honda 6, effectivement le vilebrequin est plus digne d'un bijou que d'une pièce mécanique 




Allez... en prime la culasse 24 soupapes qui va avec :


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Janvier 2020)

Ames sensibles s'abstenir


----------



## Le docteur (13 Janvier 2020)

Ça devrait surtout sensibiliser non au port du gilet airbag, mais à l’éradication des connards surmotorisés et incapables de contrôler leurs bolides des routes 
Je t’en foutrais de la Subaru.


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Janvier 2020)

La moto volante


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Janvier 2020)

Moto sur mesure


----------



## pouppinou (18 Janvier 2020)

Moto de la démesure...

*DUCATI PANIGALE V4 SUPERLEGGERA*
Début de production Mai 2020
Tarif 100.000$
*152 kg *à sec pour *234 CV* (*12 kgm à 11.750 tr/mn*)






Aéro à ailerons dérivé de la GP19 mais avec plus d'appuis, soit 50 kg de pression à 270 km/h pour plaquer la bête au sol.
Retour de l'embrayage à sec !
Suspendu par le Top de chez Öhlins avec des ressorts en Titanes.
Cadre et roues Full Carbone et profusion de Titane pour arriver à ce poids à sec de 152 kg.​


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> Moto de la démesure...
> 
> *DUCATI PANIGALE V4 SUPERLEGGERA*
> Début de production Mai 2020
> ...



J’adore cette vidéo


----------



## pouppinou (11 Février 2020)

Bon et bien ça y est, la voilà toute entière et en dynamique...






Ducati n'a pas besoin de Kickstarter pour ses projets, les 500 exemplaires sont déjà tous vendus et Ducati c'est mis 50 millions dans la poche avant même le début de la production en Mai prochain.


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Février 2020)

Un siècle de motard !


----------



## daffyb (19 Février 2020)

Je suis un jeune motard  et voici mon joujou :


----------



## pouppinou (20 Février 2020)

Machine très sympathique, idéal pour les balades sur route avec le caractère du bicylindre en L 2 soupapes à air inimitable de chez Ducati.
Le seul reproche à faire à ce Scrambler Ducati c'est le peu de progressivité de l'amortisseur arrière d'origine sur les versions de base, surtout sur nos routes de plus en plus "défoncées" et à la multiplication des dos d'âne "sécuritaires".


----------



## pouppinou (13 Mars 2020)

*LE BIG FLAT R18*
pour le 3 Avril !!!

Différents modèles avec ce BIG FLAT seront annoncés début Avril.
Du style :


----------



## pouppinou (13 Mars 2020)

Certains sont dans une voiture, d'autres sur une moto et encore d'autres sur... un moteur !
(3 Cyl. en ligne de 2500cc)

*Triumph Rocket 3R VS Mc Laren 720S*


----------



## daffyb (22 Mars 2020)

On est prêt pour le jour du déconfinement !


----------



## Powerdom (22 Mars 2020)

le moteur est vraiment magnifique. 



pouppinou a dit:


> *LE BIG FLAT R18*
> pour le 3 Avril !!!
> 
> Différents modèles avec ce BIG FLAT seront annoncés début Avril.
> ...


----------



## Powerdom (22 Mars 2020)

Quant à moi je dois sortir chaque jour passer relever le courrier à ma boite, j'en profite donc..


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)

Harley-Davidson Livewire


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

Xiaomi présente le 70mai A1, un nouveau scooter électrique à petit prix


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)

Moto : EyeRide, le système de vision tête haute


----------



## daffyb (3 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Moto : EyeRide, le système de vision tête haute


bof, je veux de la vrai projection sur l'écran.
'pi le titre de l'article est putaclic. Ca fait genre on l'a testé, alors qu'en fait, que dalle.


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Août 2020)

Sauter de sa moto à 280kmh


----------



## gKatarn (24 Août 2020)

C'est un peu exagéré : il n'était qu'à seulement 200km/h


----------



## Le docteur (3 Septembre 2020)

J'ai peu roulé pendant le confinement, mais le peu que j'ai fait, c'était le pied ! (personne, le chant des oiseaux et les deux pistons)


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Septembre 2020)

Harley passe à l'électrique


----------



## daffyb (16 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Romuald (16 Septembre 2020)

Vu les gardes-boue, vaut mieux pas rouler pendant ou après la pluie !


----------



## daffyb (16 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Vu les gardes-boue, vaut mieux pas rouler pendant ou après la pluie !


Il vaut mieux être équipé... mais c'est vrai que le dos est vite recrépit !


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Septembre 2020)

Peugeot Metropolis, une quatre-roues sur trois


----------



## pouppinou (21 Novembre 2020)

*VOXAN / VENTURI*
(nostalgie française devenue monégasque)
et
MAX#3 la menace, font tomber les RECORDS de l'électrique sur 2 roues...


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Décembre 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> *LE BIG FLAT R18*
> pour le 3 Avril !!!
> 
> Différents modèles avec ce BIG FLAT seront annoncés début Avril.
> Du style :



*R18 : le retour en beauté de BMW *


----------



## gKatarn (4 Décembre 2020)

Vache, quel moteur !!!!
Perso, je préfère le Bobber Black de chez Triumph


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Décembre 2020)

Vélos électriques : Valeo lance un moteur à boîte de vitesses automatique


----------



## patlek (23 Décembre 2020)

Les motards du dimanche... prenez en de la graine:


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2021)

La moto électrique la plus puissante

L’Energica Eva Ribelle RS 2 021 passe de 0 à 100 km/h en 2,6 secondes


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2021)

*La circulation des deux-roues entre les files de voitures interdite à partir du 1er février*


----------



## pouppinou (28 Janvier 2021)

C'est simple il faut juste qu'ils autorisent uniquement les motos (motards) pour les remontées de files et l'interdire aux scooters et on verra bien les chiffres. Les scootéristes ne respectent pas la vitesse et la files qu'ils remontent. Ils n'ont aucun respect, aucun code de bienveillance contrairement aux passionnés motards (même si il y a toujours des brebis galeuses).
D'ailleurs on le voit bien avec les vélos et les trottinettes électriques, même problème, aucun code de bienveillance aucune passion qui donne ce code et un certain respect.


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mars 2021)

Des artisans tentent de faire revivre la moto française


----------



## daffyb (1 Mars 2021)

pouppinou a dit:


> C'est simple il faut juste qu'ils autorisent uniquement les motos (motards) pour les remontées de files et l'interdire aux scooters et on verra bien les chiffres. Les scootéristes ne respectent pas la vitesse et la files qu'ils remontent. Ils n'ont aucun respect, aucun code de bienveillance contrairement aux passionnés motards (même si il y a toujours des brebis galeuses).
> D'ailleurs on le voit bien avec les vélos et les trottinettes électriques, même problème, aucun code de bienveillance aucune passion qui donne ce code et un certain respect.


Une petite rémémoration de la fiche #4 du permis moto :





						Permis moto | interrogation orale | La fiche moto n°4
					

Permis moto | Les 12 fiches de l'interrogation Orale | Fiche n°4 - Risque routier moto et comportement en présence d'un accident | Voici le contenu des fiches moto et les explications pouvant vous aider à mieux comprendre et mieux parler des sujets inclus dans la fiche avec l'examinateur.   Le...




					www.motoservices.com
				



Les profils types........ CQFD



> *Les transgressifs*
> 
> 
> *Usage* : utilitaire
> ...


----------



## Romuald (1 Mars 2021)

J'adore ce genre de stéréotypes bidons.


----------



## daffyb (1 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> J'adore ce genre de stéréotypes bidons.


Je ne trouve pas. Justement il y a 5 catégories et je trouve que c'est plutot vrai. Comme toute categorisation, on parle de comportement moyen. Tu peux ne pas être dans la moyenne


----------



## Romuald (1 Mars 2021)

Je dis stéréotypes car la moto est pour moi un moyen de transport qui effectivement me permet de ganer du temps, je devrais donc me retrouver dans les transgressifs. Sauf que non. Je remonte les files - et encore pas assez vite pour beaucoup -, mais ça s'arrête la. Et la moto c'est aussi un plaisir.
Bref, mettre les gens dans des cases, c'est voir la vie en noir et blanc


----------



## pouppinou (1 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Des artisans tentent de faire revivre la moto française


Dommage que l'article soit soumis à abonnement.
Les artisans de la moto française ont depuis assez longtemps fait fi de faire ou non renaitre la moto française. Elle n'est jamais morte et existe toujours et depuis toujours. Par contre si on ne veut voir que le côté "industriel" effectivement la moto française est morte depuis bien longtemps, même avec la dernière marque française "générique" Voxan on pouvait tout juste parler d'industrie moto qui a duré juste 10 ans (1999-2009).
La moto française existe et a toujours existé avec une qualité technologique (voir les nombreux brevets français) toujours recherchée et reconnue dans le monde. Il suffit de voir les prototypes technologiques avant-gardistes par rapport à la production de la moto industriel.
Même en compétition ce sont les français les plus innovateurs, mais qui sont limités par la réglementation FIM, gouvernance des industriels motos japonaises et surtout Honda.
Pour notre part, ce sont des prototypes de route, de compétition et même électrique... La moto française, il n'y a que les français (presses génériques) qui ne la connaissent pas. La preuve, dans le peu de l'article que j'ai pu lire, le journaliste égrenait les plus connus des artisans en activité.
L'industrie française moto est comme bon nombre d'industrie en France, elle a été tuée par les politiques gouvernementales successives. Mais l'artisanat moto est et a toujours été là et de technologie très avancée et encore plus actuellement avec les nouvelles façon de concevoir (CAO) et de fabrication (CNC, Impressions 3D etc...).


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2021)

Kawasaki Versys 1000 S


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2021)

L'enseigne Carrefour va installer 2000 Bornes de recharges dans ses hypermarchés


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2021)

En atteignant quasiment les 360km/h, Zarco devient le pilote le plus rapide de tous les temps


----------



## pouppinou (12 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En atteignant quasiment les 360km/h, Zarco devient le pilote le plus rapide de tous les temps


Avec une ligne droite de 1064m sur ce circuit de Losail.
Ca va être chaud au freinage de la longue ligne droite du Mugello qui fait presque 100m de plus, surtout que la courbe donnant sur la longue ligne droite est beaucoup plus ouverte que sur le circuit de Losail. 





[Ancien record] Vitesse homologuée en 2019 - 256,7km/h (Pilote : Andrea Dovizioso, Circuit : Mugello)​
Y a pas à dire les Ducati sont toujours les machines de MotoGP les plus puissantes... mais pas forcément les plus rapides au tour malheureusement.

*BONUS*
La Mecque du MotoGP (MotoGP d'Italie - circuit du Mugello)
La plus longue ligne droite de la saison avec ses freinages à plus de 350km/h.


----------



## Romuald (12 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'enseigne Carrefour va installer 2000 Bornes de recharges dans ses hypermarchés


Ca concerne plutôt le fil des boitaroues, non ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca concerne plutôt le fil des boitaroues, non ?


Oui en effet erreur de ma part


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2021)

BMW R 1 250 T


----------



## pouppinou (28 Mars 2021)

_Premier MOTOGP de l'année au Quatar et Zarco enfonce le clou en FP4 avec sa Ducati Desmosedici GP21..._







*362,4 Km/h*​_Et tout ça, avec les ailerons pour stabiliser et accentuer les phases de freinage, d'où potentiellement une perte de performance en vitesse pure. 3 Ducati parmis les plus rapides des machines usines._


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mars 2021)

Faut être bien caché derrière sa bulle


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2021)

Grand Prix de Doha - Quartararo et Zarco, un exploit historique à plus d'un titre.


----------



## gKatarn (5 Avril 2021)

Ouaip, j'ai regardé ça hier. On dirait que FQ a attendu son heure pour la remontée.


----------



## pouppinou (8 Avril 2021)

*Nouvelle présentation de la gamme 2021 Superveloce de chez MV Agusta*
_La Neo-Retro sportive 3 cylindres en ligne de 800cc bourrée (trop) d'électronique_






Avec sa "Green Box" se sont les geeks qui vont être contents avec leur iDevice
MV Ride App​


----------



## pouppinou (10 Avril 2021)

C'est beau la naissance d'une rareté avec de jolies courbes, le reflet de la mer dans ses yeux où en plus tout semble être tracé pour un maximum de plaisir...

Mais de quoi parle t'il allez-vous me dire ?!  



Bloc de spoiler: Mandalika


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Avril 2021)

La fusée Triumph redécolle


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2021)

Black is blaaaaack...


----------



## pouppinou (23 Avril 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> Black is blaaaaack...


Ou Black is Daaaaark ?!

J'adore mais vu qu'elle joue un peu dans la cours du la Diavel, malheureusement il faut vraiment être fan Triumph pour opter vers cette nouvelle Rocket 3 qui perd à tous les étages comparatifs.
Mais c'est très chouette de voir ce gros 3cyl. sur le marché.





Triumph Rocket 3 R Black





Ducati Diavel 1260 Dark


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2021)

Peugeot : Une nouvelle version du " trois roues "


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mai 2021)

Une roue de trop dans ce fil...  
Et puis, les inconvénients de la moto mêlés à ceux de la voiture !


----------



## daffyb (31 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> les inconvénients de la moto mêlés à ceux de la voiture


Ca s'applique surtout aux Can-Am


----------



## Romuald (31 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Peugeot : Une nouvelle version du " trois roues "


Comme on dit dans joeBarTeam© : je pisse sur les chiottes en plastique


----------



## Powerdom (31 Mai 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> Ca s'applique surtout aux Can-Am


C’est ce que m’a dit un jour un motard en s’arrêtant à mon côté a un feu rouge en parlant de mon can am. C’est sympa ton truc tu as tous les inconvénients de la voiture et tous ceux de la moto en même temps. 
vu comme ça peut être mais je ne changerais pour rien au monde ‍☠️


----------



## daffyb (31 Mai 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> C’est ce que m’a dit un jour un motard en s’arrêtant à mon côté a un feu rouge en parlant de mon can am. C’est sympa ton truc tu as tous les inconvénients de la voiture et tous ceux de la moto en même temps.
> vu comme ça peut être mais je ne changerais pour rien au monde ‍☠️


Si on aime plus ses avantages que la somme de ses inconvénients, forcément....


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Juin 2021)

La Ninja 1 000 SX, tout juste redessinée, est l’une des rares motos sur le créneau des sport-GT. Une solitude qui ne l’empêche pas d’être une redoutable compagne de voyage.


----------



## daffyb (9 Juin 2021)

Sortie du Week-end ✌️


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juin 2021)

Mon fiston inaugure sa nouvelle Ducati Scrambler Fasthouse !
Venant d'une Triumph Speed Triple, je crains qu'il ne soit un peu déçu ... On verra !


----------



## daffyb (9 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mon fiston inaugure sa nouvelle Ducati Scrambler Fasthouse !
> Venant d'une Triumph Speed Triple, je crains qu'il ne soit un peu déçu ... On verra !
> ​


Ce n'est pas le même joujou, mais ça marche bien


----------



## pouppinou (10 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mon fiston inaugure sa nouvelle Ducati Scrambler Fasthouse !
> Venant d'une Triumph Speed Triple, je crains qu'il ne soit un peu déçu ... On verra !
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 228583​


Pas la même motorisation, puissance/architecture moteur, pas la même partie cycle, pas la même utilité... Si on change à ce point mieux vaut tester avant (comme toujours d'ailleurs). Donc le "je ne crains qu'il ne soit un peu déçu" est assez incompréhensible pour ma part. Sauf si il prend des décisions irréfléchies et sans tester et savoir ce qu'il recherche.

J'en profite pour évoquer la semaine des 24H Motos au Mans toute la semaine, mais comme la moto et les motards sont très très mal vus par nos chers gouvernants (cela ne date pas d'hier) ainsi que l'industrie moto française (comment se tirer une balle dans le pied pour l'économie française, premier acheteur de 2 roues en Europe) ils se déroulent à huis clos (à suivre sur Eurosport, L'Equipe TV (Molotov est ton ami) ou RTL play en Europe).
Et vous évoquer la seule moto française du plateau dans les championnats du monde sur piste avec la marque MetisS. Mardi c'était le contrôle technique et ils ont passé limite car ils étaient au poids minimal de 168kg autorisé pour les 1000cc du Championnat du Monde d'Endurance Motos.




Les pilotes sont self pommés


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juin 2021)

pouppinou a dit:


> car ils étaient au point minimal de 168kg autorisé


En bateau monotype (tous identiques), on met des gueuses de plomb pour égaliser les poids. Ça n'existe pas en moto ne serais-ce pour arriver au poids mini ?


----------



## pouppinou (10 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> En bateau monotype (tous identiques), on met des gueuses de plomb pour égaliser les poids. Ça n'existe pas en moto ne serais-ce pour arriver au poids mini ?


Bien sûr que si, mais le but c'est de pouvoir créer une machine la plus légère possible qui pour une machine de 1000cc 4 cylindres d'Endurance est très rare d'arriver à la limite. Et sinon effectivement on peut placer des lestes que l'on doit ensuite laisser en place car plus rien ne peut-être touché après le CT.
Et je ne parle même pas de la bonne répartition des masses qui est essentiel sur une moto, sans oublier le poids et le placement du pilote à prendre en compte, car une moto à l'arrêt comme prise de référence dans une cinématique n'a aucun sens. Mais là c'est un autre sujet.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juin 2021)

j'adore les gens qui se prennent en photo a 3 l'un a coté de l'autre en mode portrait


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2021)

Les deux roues vont payer le stationnement à Paris


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Juin 2021)

Brough Superior SS100 : la légende est de retour


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2021)

La Brixton Crossfire


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2021)

La Yamaha Tracer 9 GT


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Août 2021)

*Les deux-roues seront soumis à un contrôle technique obligatoire tous les deux ans à partir de 2023*


----------



## Powerdom (11 Août 2021)

Je viens de lire ça. Rien sur les Spyder CanAm. mais j'imagine que les trois roues sont dans le lot.


----------



## Romuald (11 Août 2021)

de lire quoi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Août 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> de lire quoi ?


Une histoire de contrôle technique...


----------



## Romuald (11 Août 2021)

Ca + le stationnement payant à Fancouleau, "ils" vont avoir ma peau


----------



## gKatarn (11 Août 2021)

Fancouleaux, j'y vais pas en moto. Et depuis pas mal de temps, j'y vais plus du tout et je ne m'en porte pas plus mal. Sauf pour les terrasses de la cave avec les potes.


----------



## Powerdom (12 Août 2021)

Comme un con j'ai tapé Fancouleaux sur google... je suis tombé sur des posts de MacGé   
ne riez pas.


----------



## Romuald (12 Août 2021)

Bon, finalement on va peut-être attendre le résultat des élections...


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Août 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Bon, finalement on va peut-être attendre le résultat des élections...


C'est limite du mauvais esprit, là !


----------



## gKatarn (12 Août 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Fancouleaux sur google... je suis tombé sur des posts de MacGé



Fancouleaux, si je me souviens bien, c'est un *insulaire susceptible* qui avait lancé l'expression


----------



## Romuald (12 Août 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> Fancouleaux, si je me souviens bien, c'est un *insulaire susceptible* qui avait lancé l'expression


Toutafé. Et _*il*_ nous manque.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Bon, finalement on va peut-être attendre le résultat des élections...


C’est quoi ce gouvernement


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2021)

Un radar pour les motos bruyantes


----------



## Vivid (16 Août 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un radar pour les motos bruyantes


J'applaudis ! on peut aimer la moto sans faire chie.. les autres


----------



## Romuald (16 Août 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un radar pour les motos bruyantes


C'est pas un radar, c'est un sonomètre. Et je suis d'accord pour son utilisation, surtout quand je lis les commentaires derrière les articles concernant le contrôle technique moto, où les 'pour' ne parlent que du bruit des motos : si les kakous se font gauler les pro-contrôles n'auront plus d'argument


----------



## Vivid (16 Août 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est pas un radar, c'est un sonomètre. Et je suis d'accord pour son utilisation, surtout quand je lis les commentaires derrière les articles concernant le contrôle technique moto, où les 'pour' ne parlent que du bruit des motos : si les kakous se font gauler les pro-contrôles n'auront plus d'argument


Il y a aussi des radars sons. Vivement leur généralisation.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2021)

Je comprends bien le pbm du bruit qui doit être insupportable pour les riverains dans certaines zones. 

Pour autant, est-ce que ce sonomètre qui verbalisera est une bonne solution : le gars qui coupe les gaz à l'approche devant un radar vitesse et réaccélère ensuite, il risque de faire pareil devant un radar "bruit" non ?

J'ai mis volontairement "le gars" et pas "le motard" : je passe souvent en balade dans le coin du sonomètre sus-mentionné et s'il y a toujours autant de motos (et il semble y avoir une prise de conscience des motards sur la gêne occasionnée par le bruit), en revanche je suis tombé sur des groupes de conducteurs de voitures sportives / kitées (de kékés, enfin d'abrutis, merde !) avec des échappements trafiqués dont le challenge était de faire le plus de bruit mais sans dépasser les limites de vitesse.

Motard ou caisseux, quand on est con...


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2021)

Jura. Saint-Claude : la 6 e édition des 1001 Virages vers un record de participants
					

En passant la barre des 500 inscrits, le record de participants pourrait être battu lors des 1001 virages prévus samedi, grâce à la météo ensoleillée annoncée. La ville va vivre au rythme des motos.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Septembre 2021)

Quarante ans et toujours jaune Pour le 40e anniversaire de la GS 1250, BMW commercialise un modèle aux couleurs jaune et noir des premières versions, avec les atouts modernes.


----------



## Powerdom (14 Septembre 2021)

le départ des 1001 virages dans le Jura. je pense que je vais m'inscrire pour 2022.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2021)

Un moto volante dès 2023


----------



## Romuald (21 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un moto volante dès 2023


C'est beau les images de synthèse façon starouare   

97/4 = moins de 25km d'autonomie. Super !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> le départ des 1001 virages dans le Jura. je pense que je vais m'inscrire pour 2022.


@Powerdom










						Jura. 400 machines attendues sur les routes du département pour la Moto Virade 2021
					

Ce dimanche 26 septembre, les amateurs de moto seront sur la route mais également le long du trajet pour la Virade de l’Espoir. Un rendez-vous solidaire et spectaculaire.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## Powerdom (24 Septembre 2021)

En Lorraine, les motards distribuent des roses pour lutter contre une maladie en vendant ces roses. 
L'opération s'appelle une rose un espoir.

J'ai voulu y participer et puis je suis tombé sur la façon dont sont produites ces roses, au Nigéria je crois. (_Un article du canard enchainé il y à quelques années_) A grand coup de produits chimiques. Des employés en meurent, des femmes enceintes en perdent leur enfant, d'autres la vue. Du coup j'ai laissé tombé.


----------



## Romuald (24 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> En Lorraine, les motards distribuent des roses pour lutter contre une maladie en vendant ces roses.
> L'opération s'appelle une rose un espoir.
> 
> J'ai voulu y participer et puis je suis tombé sur la façon dont sont produites ces roses, au Nigéria je crois. (_Un article du canard enchainé il y à quelques années_) A grand coup de produits chimiques. Des employés en meurent, des femmes enceintes en perdent leur enfant, d'autres la vue. Du coup j'ai laissé tombé.


L'enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions comme on dit. Mais as-tu prévenu l'association qui organise ces ventes ? Il doit y avoir moyen pour eux de trouver une solution : changement de fournisseur ou de produit.


----------



## Powerdom (27 Septembre 2021)

Michel Fabrizio raccroche sa combi

http://www.lerepairedesmotards.com/...iere-pilote-superbike-michel-fabrizio-fim.php


----------



## Powerdom (27 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> L'enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions comme on dit. Mais as-tu prévenu l'association qui organise ces ventes ? Il doit y avoir moyen pour eux de trouver une solution : changement de fournisseur ou de produit.


Non. je n'ai informé personne.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2021)

Un drame évité de peu sur le Grand Prix des Amériques de Moto3.


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Octobre 2021)

H2 Motronics peaufine sa moto de course à hydrogène


----------



## Powerdom (16 Octobre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> H2 Motronics peaufine sa moto de course à hydrogène


Quand on sait qu'il faut l'équivalent de 6L d'essence pour créer un litre d'hydrogène, des réservoirs à 500 bars et plus, j'ai du mal à croire que cette énergie fasse tourner des moteurs ailleurs qu'en démonstration.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Novembre 2021)

BMW R 1 250 RT, l'ode au voyage Plus de confort, plus de sécurité, plus d’un peu de tout…


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> BMW R 1 250 RT, l'ode au voyage Plus de confort, plus de sécurité, plus d’un peu de tout…


Déjà évoquée ici


----------



## Le docteur (18 Novembre 2021)

Suzuki me propose gracieusement vingt points de révisions pour ma moto... avant l'hivernage.

L'hiverquoi ?


----------



## Tox (3 Janvier 2022)

Voilà longtemps que je n'étais pas passé par les forums. Je vois qu'il y a pas mal de suivi autour de BMW sur les derniers messages...

Pour ma part, afin de tenir compagnie à ma fidèle GS de 2007, je m'amuse sur les trajets hors bitume village - boulot avec ça :







Et c'est plutôt sympa !

Bonne année à tous !


----------



## Powerdom (3 Janvier 2022)

Tu peux nous en dire un peu plus ?  je ne vois pas trop ce que c'est...


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Janvier 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Tu peux nous en dire un peu plus ? je ne vois pas trop ce que c'est...


Une trial qui a l'air électrique...
À moins que ce soit une enduro...


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2022)

C'est une *SUR-RON*


----------



## Tox (3 Janvier 2022)

Et oui, Sur-Ron powaaaa !

Les ingénieurs sont partis d'une page blanche. Un groupe moteur, contrôleur, batterie qui prend la place du moteur thermique. Une châssis-suspensions pensé pour travailler au mieux avec ce groupe propulseur d'un nouveau genre et...

...3kW en continu pour 56 kg, l'arme absolue dans les chemins de campagne ! Lorsque c'est très boueux, on peut compter sur un mode éco qui limite le couple.

La valeur en crête passe à 5kW et 250 Nm, ce qui signifie un 0-50 km/h en 4s (et si l'engin est débridé, on peut compter sur un petit 70 km/h)

Autonomie : 65-70 kilomètres (vérifiés) pour une charge complète de 3h30.

Je l'utilise pour mes trajets quotidiens (40-45 kilomètres) et cela me permet de m'éloigner des routes principales et de leurs valses de boîtes de conserve à roulettes. Déjà 700 km au compteur et rien à signaler, hormis des plaquettes que j'ai vite remplacées pour un meilleur feeling.

Pour l'entretien, on est sur du matos type VTT, sauf pour les roues de 19" et leurs pneus tube type moto. Le matériel est donc peu onéreux et le coût électrique ridicule.

Voilà, je reste à dispo pour vos éventuelles questions motardes...


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Janvier 2022)

Tox a dit:


> Je l'utilise pour mes trajets quotidiens


C'est pas homologué, t'es outlaw ?


----------



## Tox (4 Janvier 2022)

Il existe deux versions : off-road et homologuée L1e. La différence réside dans la vitesse de pointe volontairement limitée à 45 km/h (50 au compteur) sur la version homologuée. La version homologuée est en outre équipée des accessoires nécessaires à une utilisation routière (phare plus important avec console comportant le compteur et les témoins lumineux, clignotants, bavette de roue arrière, rétroviseur).


----------



## Le docteur (5 Janvier 2022)

Tu conserve les accélérations sur une homologuée ? Ils ne brident que la vitesse de pointe ?
Ça paraît sympa, en tout cas.
J'imagine pour aller au boulot (le tout-chemin serait bienvenu, dans mon cas).

J'aurais pas dû aller voir le prix


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2022)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'imagine pour aller au boulot (le tout-chemin serait bienvenu, dans mon cas).
> 
> J'aurais pas dû aller voir le prix


Pour un Docteur , c'est raisonnable


----------



## Tox (5 Janvier 2022)

L'accélération reste la même sur les deux versions. Le bridage est assuré par un simple pontage du neutre (une boucle sur le neutre pour être précis).






Cela explique les performances semblables. Il faut juste s'assurer d'avoir un modèle de Sur-Ron équipé du contrôleur X qui est le plus récent et le plus performant.

Pour le prix, si tu le mets en rapport avec un VTT électrique dont l'autonomie est bien plus faible, il n'y a franchement rien à dire. Rien que la batterie et le chargeur valent 1'400.- €...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2022)

Tox a dit:


> L'accélération reste la même sur les deux versions. Le bridage est assuré par un simple pontage du neutre (une boucle sur le neutre pour être précis).
> Voir la pièce jointe 251633
> 
> 
> ...


C’est étanche ?


----------



## Tox (6 Janvier 2022)

Bien entendu !


----------



## Le docteur (6 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour un Docteur , c'est raisonnable


M'en fous, j'ai mon Tardis.


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mars 2022)

*BMW K 1600, le (grand) voyage continue *


----------



## Invité (12 Avril 2022)

Je ne comprends pas le classement en "L1e" alors qu'elle fait 5kw…
(désolé pour le retard !)


----------



## aCLR (12 Avril 2022)

Invité a dit:


> désolé pour le retard !


À l’allumage ?!


----------



## Tox (17 Avril 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas le classement en "L1e" alors qu'elle fait 5kw…
> (désolé pour le retard !)


Attention à la différence entre puissance en pic et puissance nominale. C'est d'ailleurs ce qui explique que des voitures électriques somme toute peu puissantes déposent des véhicules thermiques sur les premiers mètres. Bon à savoir, les véhicules électriques sont (généralement) imposés sur leur puissance nominale (petit gain fiscale pour le détenteur).

Pour en revenir au Sur-Ron, les deux versions développent 5 KW en pic. Par contre, c'est 2 KW en nominale pour la L1e contre 3 KW pour la version off-road.

Si le Sur-Ron possède le contrôleur X, la seule différence sur l'équipement électrique (batterie - contrôleur - moteur) consiste en un pontage du neutre (voir schéma électrique au-dessus). Si ce pontage disparaît le Sur-Ron passe de 2 KW à 3 KW.

Après un millier de kilomètres sur chemins équestres, voies rurales et routes départementales, je recommande fortement !


----------



## Invité (17 Avril 2022)

Tox a dit:


> Attention à la différence entre puissance en pic et puissance nominale. C'est d'ailleurs ce qui explique que des voitures électriques somme toute peu puissantes déposent des véhicules thermiques sur les premiers mètres. Bon à savoir, les véhicules électriques sont (généralement) imposés sur leur puissance nominale (petit gain fiscale pour le détenteur).
> 
> Pour en revenir au Sur-Ron, les deux versions développent 5 KW en pic. Par contre, c'est 2 KW en nominale pour la L1e contre 3 KW pour la version off-road.
> 
> ...


Merci pour l'explication, j'étais totalement ignare alors que j'utilise la Zoé du boulot aussi souvent que je peux…


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Avril 2022)

Tox a dit:


> Sur-Ron


J'en ai croisé une hier, c'est tout petit...


----------



## Tox (18 Avril 2022)

C'est ce qui le rend aussi facile dans les chemins. Il n'embarque jamais son pilote, comme pourrait le faire une moto de 110 kilos ou plus.

Après, ce n'est clairement pas un véhicule pour voyager, mais quel pied pour passer les obstacles en forêt ou les chicanes urbaines (qu'elles soient motorisées ou non).


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mai 2022)

Le contrôle technique des deux-roues devra être en place d'ici au 1er octobre 2022, dit le Conseil d'État


----------



## Invité (18 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le contrôle technique des deux-roues devra être en place d'ici au 1er octobre 2022, dit le Conseil d'État


La dernière fois, ils sont revenus en arrière très, très vite (le gouvernement)


----------



## touba (18 Mai 2022)

Ils nous font chier les motards, je ne vois pas pourquoi ils ne seraient pas soumis aux mêmes obligations que les autres usagers de la route. Parce qu'ils sont en deux roues il faudrait les considérer comme une espèce à part...


----------



## patlek (18 Mai 2022)

Ouaip!!!!

Et les piétons aussi, y nous font chier!!!
Yen a qui traversent les rues, et les routes, et y m' obligent a ralentir!!!!!! on peut meme plus rouler à fond tranquillement.
Soi disant qu'il y aurait "des bandes blanches au sol"  que çà ferait d' eux des "prioritaires".
Non mais, et puis quoi encore????? ils m'obligeraient a freiner?????!!!! je voudrais bien voir çà.
Ha non!, moi , c' est à fond tout le temps!!!!


----------



## touba (18 Mai 2022)

Tous en transport en commun et pi voilà !


----------



## Invité (18 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Ouaip!!!!
> 
> Et les piétons aussi, y nous font chier!!!
> Yen a qui traversent les rues, et les routes, et y m' obligent a ralentir!!!!!! on peut meme plus rouler à fond tranquillement.
> ...


Nan, mais on sait. Il faut freiner des fois, même si les freins c'est pour les "censuré"
En plus c'est dégueu. Nettoyer la bidoche cramée entre les ailettes ça prend un temps de fou…


----------



## patlek (18 Mai 2022)

Non mais... la route aux voitures, les trottoirs aux piétons!!
Et les vaches seront bien gardées.

Non mais... est ce que je roule sur le trottoir , moi??!!!! Bon alors!!!!


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Non mais... la route aux voitures


Et aux deux roues ! 

(l’objet du sujet )


----------



## TimeCapsule (Samedi à 16:28)

*Ducati DesertX, le pari Dakar *


----------



## Powerdom (Dimanche à 08:54)

Qu'est-ce que c'est moche


----------



## love_leeloo (Dimanche à 09:08)

moi j'adore

par contre le prix pique un peu


----------



## Invité (Dimanche à 10:08)

love_leeloo a dit:


> moi j'adore
> 
> par contre le prix pique un peu


Et 223kg…
Pas destiné aux gringalets


----------



## gKatarn (Dimanche à 15:10)

Powerdom a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que c'est moche





love_leeloo a dit:


> moi j'adore



Bah les goûts et couleurs...

/me trouve que c'est moche aussi


----------



## Powerdom (Lundi à 10:19)

Quand tu as couché une moto de 220 Kg dans un chemin boueux et que tu es seul, tu peux la laisser en place et rentrer à pied.


----------

